# Der Rocky Mountain Flatline Thread



## wilson (4. September 2007)

Ist doch nun wirklich Zeit, dass endlich ein Flatline Thread eröffnet wird, oder? 

Ich habe mich gefragt, woher der Name kommt. Ist das einfach eine Steigerung von "Slayer" oder ist gemeint, dass man damit stürzt und das Zeitliche segnet?


----------



## Hedonist (4. September 2007)

das fahrwerk "flatet" die line..slayer "tötet" alles

ich persönlich muss mich an die optik noch was gewöhnen, aber mag nen gutes rad sein..wer weiss!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (4. September 2007)

Also ich fänd Flatrate besser ...  Einmal bezahlen und soviel fahren wie du willst


----------



## blaubaer (4. September 2007)

für mich ist auf jeden fall eins bestellt ...


----------



## iNSANE! (4. September 2007)

Flatline: Flacher Rahmen, flache Winkel, flach eingebauter Dämpfer...

*flache Optik*


----------



## Tom$ (4. September 2007)

Wie viel wird es kosten?


----------



## blaubaer (5. September 2007)

Tom$ schrieb:


> Wie viel wird es kosten?




wo ?? in Deutschland >klick< oder ... ???


----------



## Tom$ (5. September 2007)

Danke werde mir eins Bestellen sobald verfügbar,ich finde die an das Slayer Angelegte Optik super,und die einsteiger modelle sind auch nicht mehr so teuer ,aber auch das neue slayer SS hat style


----------



## csx (5. September 2007)

Müsste der Thread nicht "Der Rocky Mtn Flatline Thread" heissen ?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (5. September 2007)

csx schrieb:


> Müsste der Thread nicht "Der Rocky Mtn Flatline Thread" heissen ?


----------



## iNSANE! (5. September 2007)

Word! 

Ab nächstes Jahr steht auf den Bikes übrigens nur noch "RMB" drauf. Gut dass bei mir noch "RMX" steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocsam (16. September 2007)

Hallo,
zur Abwechslung mal eine ernste Frage: Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, das Flatline 2 als Ersatz für mein 05`er Switch SE anzuschaffen. So wie ich das aus dem Katalog ersehen konnte, hat das Flatline nur ein Kettenblatt vorne, mein Switch fahre ich aber auch im Touren-Betrieb mit Dreifach RF Evolve-Kurbel. Kann man am Flatline überhaupt einen Umwerfer montieren? Ist der Federweg in kurzer Einstellung mit ca. 185mm doch zu viel des guten um auch mal eine Tour zu fahren? Ich denke da an die Trails am Feldberg/Altkönig im Taunus, die Schauinsland-Abfahrt in Freiburg......Wie seht ihr die "All-Ride-Free-Mountain"-Eignung? Lieber doch das Switch behalten und mit dem Flatline NUR in den Bikepark?? 
Grüsse


----------



## bike-it-easy (16. September 2007)

rocsam schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Kann man am Flatline überhaupt einen Umwerfer montieren? ......
> ..... Lieber doch das Switch behalten und mit dem Flatline NUR in den Bikepark??
> Grüsse



Hallo rocsam,

die Frage hatte ich mir auch schon gestellt. Umwerfermontage ist wohl nicht möglich. 
Behalt das Switch und nimm das Flatline für den Park, da musst du beim Aufbau und Abstimmung wenigstens keine Kompromisse eingehen.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Thunderdome (16. September 2007)

Und was wiegen die Flattis??

wie keine Umwerfer Montage möglich? hä? was soln das....Seid ihr sicher?


----------



## MTsports (17. September 2007)

Thunderdome schrieb:


> Und was wiegen die Flattis??
> 
> wie keine Umwerfer Montage möglich? hä? was soln das....Seid ihr sicher?



Umwerfer ist 100% nicht möglich  
Siggi diesbezüglich sollten wir uns mal absprechen..... , mit dem Gedanken spiele ich auch gerade


----------



## BommelMaster (17. September 2007)

es sollte ein umwerfer gebaut werden bei dem der zuganschlag nicht am rahmen sein muss, sondern direkt am umwerfer ist, dann würden diese ganzen überlegungen überlüssig, weil es überall möglich ist


----------



## BlingBling (17. September 2007)

Wg. Umwerfer:

Mit nem e-Type und nem angeschraubten Endanschlag für den Zug gehts doch... 

Allerdings kann ich bei dem Gerät keinen sonderlichen Sinn dufür erkennen.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es bockt die Karre den berg hochzuwuchten.

Aus gegebenem Anlass möchte ich hier allerdingss eine frage an alle Flatline Interessenten(Zu dene ich auch gehöre) richten:

Wer will eine Bremsmomentabstützung und wieviel wärt ihr bereit dafür auszugeben? 

Der Grund ist folgender:
Ich bezweifle das die BreMo als Nachrüstteil angeboten werden  wird.
(Eine Nachfrage bei Bikeaction und RM läuft - bis jetzt noch ohne Antwort.)

Von dem her bin ich gewillt so etwas anzufertigen und auch anzubieten.
Das würde ab nächstem Jahr losgehen , wenn mein bestelltes Flatline 1
da ist und ich vermessen kann.

Nach erfolgreichem Test des Prototypen würde ich dann mit der Fertigung in Kleinserie beginnen.

Die Stützstrebe wird - wie bei den Fotos der DH-Modelle aus Carbon sein.
Ich werde versuchen das Design weitestgehend zu übernehmen und auch die angepassten Achsen beilegen.
Ebenso werden Ersatzschrauben aus Edelstahl beiliegen  um bei den 
günstgen Modellen den Aluschnotter der Gelenke entfernen zu können .
Also ein komplettes Sorglos-Kit.

Ich müsste allerdings wissen wieviele Leute sich ernsthaft dafür interessieren.

Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeaddict (17. September 2007)

Find ich lässig, dass du so motiviert bist und schon über eine Fertigung nachdenkst!  

Allerdings ist es vielleicht noch ein bissl früh. Ich für meinen Teil will das Flatline auf jeden Fall mal Probe fahren, bevor ich über Umbaumaßnahmen nachdenke. 
Nachdem beim Flatline ja auch das LC2R-System des Slayer zum Einsatz kommt und das Slayer überraschend neutral auf Bremseinflüsse reagiert, ist fraglich, ob das Flatline sowas überhaupt braucht - oder konntest du´s schon testen?


----------



## BlingBling (17. September 2007)

Es ist ein umgelenkt abgestützter Eingelenker.
Der wird nunmal Stempeln und verhärten.

Ich gedenke mir daraus einen DHler aufzubauen.
Das macht dann einen Unterschied.

Die Geometrietabelle sieht nach meinen Wünschen aus.
Wird genau passen.

Gabel,Bremsen,Federbein fliegen raus.

Baue ne 888 und nen ROCO rein.
200/215mm Federweg.

Bremse hole ich ne M6 (alt. Modell  in schwarz) mit den neuen Scheiben.
Antrieb muss ich noch sehen.

Laufräder werden dann auch noch getauscht.

Mir gehts nur um den Rahmen als Basis.
Im Durchtauschverfahren ist das Preis/leistungsverhältnis  sehr interessant.
Und: Für irgendwas hat  man ja 2 Jahre lang gespart und sich die Wunschparts am jetzigen Bike verkniffen...


----------



## blaubaer (17. September 2007)

BlingBling schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es bockt die Karre den berg hochzuwuchten.
> 
> 
> Der Grund ist folgender:
> ...



mit 38/32 geht auch das bike zum bergauf fahren   

zur BreMo

im Katalog 2008 steht: als Nachrüst-Bauteil erhältlich !!!


----------



## BlingBling (18. September 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> mit 38/32 geht auch das bike zum bergauf fahren
> 
> zur BreMo
> 
> im Katalog 2008 steht: als Nachrüst-Bauteil erhältlich !!!



Die Harten schieben notfalls, oder tragen.... 

Hab das mit der BreMo gecheckt-> Katalog lag heute Früh  im Postkasten!Stimmt! 

Eine Sorge weniger ! 
Also ab nächstes Jahr DH!


----------



## pieleh (21. September 2007)

Hallo,

wisst ihr, wie die Reduzierung des integrierten 1,5"-Steuersatzes (den ja lt. Katalog auch Flatlines mit der 888 haben) auf 1 1/8" erfolgt? Ich kenne nur die Variante, dass das 1,5"-Steuerrohr über Distanzhülsen auf 1 1/8 gebracht wird und dann ein normaler 1 1/8 Steuersatz eingebaut wird...


----------



## bike-it-easy (21. September 2007)

Gibt auch Reduziersteuersätze, z.B. Nicolai Fett Reducer, FSA und noch einige andere.


----------



## blaubaer (21. September 2007)

mit dem FSA orbit Z 1.5" ist es möglich direkt auf 1 1/8 zu minimieren  welcher auch verbaut ist


----------



## TinglTanglTom (21. September 2007)

ich find die preispolitik etwas seltsam, warum bieten die das 1er als frame für 2600 und das billigste komplett für 2600?

werden alle ausser das 1er in taiwan gemacht oderwie?


----------



## meth3434 (21. September 2007)

Alle mit der ausfräsung im Dämpferbereich (is zwar nur Geraten, aber macht von der preispolitik her Sinn) sind nicht Taiwan....
Sollen einsteigermodelle sein, darum eben auch mit Single Crown ... oder so ähnlich...

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, das Bike is einfach nicht geil! Da kann man es noch so oft Photoshoppen und drehen und wenden, RMX und Switch wird die Mühle nie ersetzten.... Klar man gewöhnt sich an vieles, aber seien wir mal ehrlich wenn nicht Rocky draufstehen würde wäre es einfach IRGENDEIN  x- beliebiges bike das keiner mit dem A***** anschauen würde....
Wenn ich da an das neue v10 denke.... Man hätte noch sehr viel mit ner guten Lackierung retten können, das Stickerset is zwar ne Maßnahme bekämpft aber nur Symptome und keine Ursachen! 

so das war die Antwort auf eine Frage die nie gestellt wurde;-)

meth


----------



## olimtbfully (24. September 2007)

Frage zum Federweg?
ist das richtig das beim 2er Flatline der kürzere Dämpfer verbaut ist und
hier nur die 185mm Federweg genützt werden können,
oder kann man den Dämpfer doch in einer anderen Position verwenden um
den größeren Federweg zu nutzen??
Oder muß für die 220mm FW wirklich ein anderer Dämpfer verbaut werden?
Gruß Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (24. September 2007)

Wenn ich mich jetzt auf die Schnelle richtig erinnere:
Federwegoptionen sind 185-200-220,die dafür benötigten Dämpferlängen sind 200/222/241.
Wenn dann also bei den Modellen 1 u. 2 ein kürzerer Dämpfer verbaut sein wird,dann ist das der 222er für 200mm.
Für die anderen Optionen brauchst du dann einen anderen Dämpfer.


----------



## blaubaer (24. September 2007)

ist glaub immer noch ganz klar welcher dämpfer verbaut wird ...

wie @TurboLenzen mal schrieb


> Also der aktuelleste Stand ist, dass das Flatline Pro und das 3er einen 241er Dämpfer bekommen, weil die beiden mit der Ausstattung gerade wegen der Doppelbrücken-Gabel doch eher Downhill Orientierter sind und das 2er sowie das 1er einen 222er Dämpfer bekommen, da diese mehr in Richtung Freeride, Bikepark, "Slopestyle" gehen...



das würde heissen mit dem 222er Dämpfer >> 200mm Federweg 

winkel und anderes


----------



## TurboLenzen (25. September 2007)

So hier der erste Fahrbericht vom Flatline: (Nach einer Woche Testen mit Wade, Rob und meiner Wenigkeit in Alta Rezia)

Testbike: Flatline PRO, Marzocchi 888 RC3 '08, Marzocchi Roco TST R (222er Einbaulänge, also 200mm FW).
Also es fährt sich komplett anders als ein RMX oder ein Switch. Was zu allererst auffällt ist der extrem Steife Hinterbau! Das merkt man bei Sprüngen und bei Anliegern oder bei schnellen Kurven Enorm. Vorallem das Geniale am Hinterbausystem ist, je mehr das Bike einfedert desto stabiler und steifer wird der Hinterbau. Denn die Drehpunkte in der Umlenkung fahren zu einer Linie zusammen und haben desshalb eine viel höhere Verwindungssteifigkeit, als im ausgefederten Zustand. Schwierig zu erklären, aber ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine..
Der andere gravierende Unterschied ist der Superflache Schwerpunkt. Dadurch klebt das Bike förmlich am Boden und lässt sich spielend durch Steilkurven lenken.. Aber auch in der Luft macht sich der tiefe Schwerpunkt positiv Bemerkbar! Obwohl ich mit einem !LARGE! Rahmen unterwegs war, waren schöne Tabletops oder Whips kein Problem. Das sehr niedrige Oberrohr hat dabei natürlich mitgeholfen. Ach ja das Oberrohr. Das müsst ihr euch so tief vorstellen, dass wenn ihr mit beiden Beiden waagerecht auf den Pedalen steht, dann geht das Oberrohr unterhalb von den Knien entlang. Also es ist wirklich FLAT! Und das bei nem LARGE Rahmen. Aber das ist genau das was das Bike auszeichnet. Steifigkeit, flacher Schwerpunkt und TOP Geometrie. Das alles zusammen ist ein Bike für alles!

Wisst ihr worauf ich mich jetzt freue!? Auf so Komentare wie "Das muss der ja sagen", oder "Wenn man das Zeug in der Arsch geschoben bekommt würd ich das auch schreiben". An so Leute die das denken, es stimmt nicht! ICH MUSS GAR NICHTS!! Das ist meine eigene Freiwillige Aussage zu einem Genialen Bike!!  

So Spaß beiseite...  

Jetzt noch paar Sachen um einige eurer Anliegen aus der Welt zu schaffen:

Was den Federweg angeht. Ihr könnt das Bike mit drei verschiedenen Federwegen je nach Einsatzzweck fahren. Allerdings braucht man dafür drei verschiedene Dämpferlängen. Entweder einen Dämpfer mit 200mm Einbaulänge, dann hat man 180mm Federweg, oder einen mit 222mm Einbaumaß, dann hat man 200mm FW, oder die maximale Einbaulänge mit 241mm, dann hat man 220mm Federweg. Das schöne daran, durch die verschiedenen Dämpferlängen ändert sich nichts an der Geometrie. Die Tretlagerhöhe bleibt gleiche, der Lenkwinkel bleibt gleich nur der Federweg variiert. Die Geometrie kann aber dann natürlich noch durch die 3 Dämpferpositionen im Hauptrahmen verändert werden.
Das macht das Bike wirklich vielseitig einsetzbar! Und nen zweiter Dämpfer bzw. eine andere Gabel ist schneller mal gekauft, wie drei komplett unterschiedliche Bikes!

Was den Herstellungsort des Flatlines angeht kann ich euch leider nicht sagen, aber es ist definitiv so, dass alle Flatlines in ein und dem selben Werk gemacht werden. Das wär ein viel zu hoher Aufwand und auch irrsinns hohe Kosten den gleichen Rahmen in zwei verschieden Ländern zu produzieren um ein oder zwei Modelle günstiger anbieten zu können. Das würde sich nicht rechnen im Gegenteil! Also das Pro Modell geht durch die gleichen Hände wie das 1er. Die Ausfräsungen haben einfach was mit dem Fortschritt des Prototypen-Stadiums zu tun. Das Pro sowie das 3er waren die aktuellsten mit eben dieser Ausfräsung. Das 2er und das 1er waren einfach älter und hatten die Ausfräsung im Hauptrahmen noch nicht, sowie manch andere kleine Details. In der Serie werden die Ausfräsungen aber vorhanden sein. Also auch beim 2er und dem 1er.


So! Viel Text für wenig Inhalt. GENIALES BIKE. Ich werde es lieben...
Ihr müsst euch einfach selber davon überzeugen um euch ein Bild davon zu machen welch ein Potenzial im dem Flatline steckt!
Meiner Meinung nach ist das der richtige Schritt den Rocky da gemacht hat. Die Leute die mich kennen, wissen wie sehr ich das RMX liebe, aber das kann man einfach nicht miteinander vergleichen. Ich denke das Flatline ersetzt das RMX ohne Probleme und bringt noch jede Menge geiler Features mit sich.


das wars..

..ich bin raus


----------



## SlayMe (25. September 2007)

Super , danke TurboLenzen.
Kanst Du noch was zur Wendigkeit und Spritzigkeit sagen? Du vergleichst es ja mit dem RMX. Was ist mit dem Switch? Kann man das Flatline irgendwie auch "Switchig" bekommen? Oder ist es dafür zuviel Big Bike?


----------



## TurboLenzen (25. September 2007)

..Klar kann man es Switchig aufbauen. Den kurzen Dämpfer rein für 180mm Federweg, ne schöne 66 un schon haste nen geilen Freerider. Was halt nicht geht ist die Umwerfermontage. Also Touren werden halt vielleicht nicht so entspannt. Aber Spritzig ist es auf jeden Fall. Kennt man ja schon vom SXC welches ja das gleiche System hat. Im Wiegetritt ist es außerordentlich Antriebsneutral. Ich hab nicht mal das TST gebraucht. Also Uphills gingen eigentlich sehr gut, obwohl ich die lange Gabel verbaut hatte und die Geo. eher flacher auf Downhill abgestimmt war.
Was mich gleich zur Wendigkeit bringt. Je nach Position des Dämpfers ändert sich ja der Lenkwinkel. Und demensprechend die Agilität. Also ich bins eher mit flacherem Lenkwinkel gefahren, damit es auch in der Luft stabil bleibt. Ist dann natürlich in kurven etwas schwerfälliger. Wenn man den Winkel aber steiler stellt, ist es Super wendig.
Wie gesagt, alles Einstellungssache!

Gruß und viel Spaß beim grübeln..


----------



## Sw!tch (25. September 2007)

lasst euch nicht stören, nur mal so kurz nebenbei, ich hasse dich


----------



## iNSANE! (25. September 2007)

Ja toll, Du der die Bikes ja eh alle in den Po gesteckt bekommt, sagt NATÜRLICH dass das Flatline total toll ist und so


----------



## pieleh (25. September 2007)

@ TurboLenzen: 
Wenn Dir der L-Rahmen nicht zu groß ist frage ich mich gerade, ob meine Bestellung in MEDIUM bei 1,82 Körpergröße die richtige war??? 
Kannst Du 'ne Empfehlung zur Relation Körpergröße - Rahmengröße abgeben (ich habe bei meinen 06er Switch die 18-Zoll-Variante, die für den Bikepark super paßt...)

Danke und Gruß


----------



## fritzn (26. September 2007)

Kann man keinen E-Type Umwerfer montieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeaddict (26. September 2007)

Größenempfehlung für eventuelle Vororder wäre hilfreich.

Ich bin 189 und überlege zwischen M und L. Nachdem ich damit wohl nicht bergauf fahren würde wäre M ja auch okay, oder?


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. September 2007)

pieleh schrieb:


> @ TurboLenzen:
> Wenn Dir der L-Rahmen nicht zu groß ist frage ich mich gerade, ob meine Bestellung in MEDIUM bei 1,82 Körpergröße die richtige war???
> Kannst Du 'ne Empfehlung zur Relation Körpergröße - Rahmengröße abgeben (ich habe bei meinen 06er Switch die 18-Zoll-Variante, die für den Bikepark super paßt...)
> 
> Danke und Gruß



Bleib bei deiner Bestellung! Ist sicher die richtige Wahl! Bei 1,82 ist M auf jeden Fall richtig! Der L Rahmen war mir schon zu groß! Ich würde mein eigenes Bike nie in dieser Größe fahren. Aber dadurch, dass sich die Größenunterschiede hauptsächlich in der Länge unterscheiden, kommt es einem nicht so groß vor wie man vielleicht denk. Mit einem 19,5" (L) RMX hätte ich wahrscheinlich keinen Spaß gehabt. Weil das ja auch viel höher baut. Beim Flatline ist L ca. 18". Desshalb kam ich gut an den Boden und hatte nicht das Gefühl auf Stelzen zu fahren. Lag aber auf jeden Fall auch an dem flachen Oberrohr. M ist glaube ich 17,5" und S um die 16,5". Also die Rahmenhöhe ist nicht wirklich das ausschlaggebende!



fritzn schrieb:


> Kann man keinen E-Type Umwerfer montieren?



Kannst du schon hinbauen, nur hast du keine Kabelbefestigung und keine Garantie, dass der Umwerfer bei der komplizierten Schwingenanlenkung funktioniert. Es wurde nämlich nicht dafür ausgelegt.



Bikeaddict schrieb:


> Größenempfehlung für eventuelle Vororder wäre hilfreich.
> 
> Ich bin 189 und überlege zwischen M und L. Nachdem ich damit wohl nicht bergauf fahren würde wäre M ja auch okay, oder?



Klar M kannst du schon fahren, aber ich würde eher den L nehmen an deiner Stelle. Ist im Downhill auf jeden Fall Spurtreuer und nicht so nervös. Das ist aber Geschmacksache ob man lieber größere oder kleinere Rahmen fährt!?! 189 zähle ich aber schon eher in richtung "GROß". Das Flatline in L ist aber nicht wirklich so GROß!

Rock'n Roll,


----------



## numinisflo (26. September 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Ja toll, Du der die Bikes ja eh alle in den Po gesteckt bekommt, sagt NATÜRLICH dass das Flatline total toll ist und so




Deswegen frage ich den Mister Lenzen auch gar nicht nach dem Gewicht des Flatline, sonst erzählt er mir noch irgendwas von 3 Kommaschießmichtot inkl. Dämpfer....


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. September 2007)

Hier mal meine PERSÖNLICHE Größenempfehlung. Paar Zentimeter hin oder her ist wahrscheinlich kein Problem. Dann kommen natürlich noch die Vorlieben und der Einsatzzweck hinzu. Aber nur mal so als Anhaltspunkt, wenn alles "normal" ist..

Größe XS; > 1,74m
Größe  S; 1,72 - 1,79
Größe  M; 1,77 - 1,86
Größe   L; 1,85 <


VORSICHT: Keine offizielle Angabe und ohne Gewährleistung!!


----------



## iNSANE! (26. September 2007)

Marioooooo, ich bin 1.88 - und will ein M - DARF ich das? Gibt es dann noch Gewährleistung? Was würdest Du jetzt in meiner Situation machen?


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. September 2007)

Ich würd mir an deiner Stelle 2 Kaufen. Eins in L und eins in M. Dann bist du auf der Sicheren Seite!!
Garantie hast du natürlich bis an dein Lebensende!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (26. September 2007)

Bei meiner Sitzprobe auf der Messe hatte mir,bei *1,74m*,die *Gr.M* extrem zugesagt...wir waren sozusagen wie aus einem Guß  
Also wenn ich mir so ein Teil zulegen wollte,dann wäre das für den *DH-orientierten *Bereich die genannte Größe.


----------



## jota (26. September 2007)

was wiegt der rahmen?


----------



## Sw!tch (26. September 2007)

angeblich 4,9 kilo


----------



## Ponyman (26. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Mit oder ohne Dämpfer?


----------



## jota (27. September 2007)

also je länger ich mir den rahmen anschau,desto mehr weicht meine übelkeit.
irgendwie könnt ich mir das teil ,in panzer matt oliv schon vorstellen....


----------



## Ponyman (27. September 2007)

Hallo Jungs

Hatte heute mal das Flatline 3 unterm Arsch, also nur so zum Probe Sitzen/Stehn/Kurven!


Hab zuerst auch stark am ganzen Disigne gezweifelt, aber wenn es so unberührt vor einem steht..... einfach nur endgeil !!!!
Werde mir bestimmt ein 2er in der grösse "xs" ordern!


----------



## blaubaer (27. September 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> So hier der erste Fahrbericht vom Flatline:
> ...
> 
> So! Viel Text für wenig Inhalt. GENIALES BIKE. Ich werde es lieben...
> ...



  ich würds auch lieben ... wenn doch nur schon April wär    



jota schrieb:


> also je länger ich mir den rahmen anschau,desto mehr weicht meine übelkeit.
> irgendwie könnt ich mir das teil ,in panzer matt oliv schon vorstellen....



ging glaub vielen schon so, mir auch .. 
bei mir wirds halt nur das goldige 

und tuningpotenzial hat das komplette jede menge ...


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Oktober 2007)

Ui,ui...Flatline...in freier Wildbahn und bei Tageslicht!


----------



## Meister Yoda (2. Oktober 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Was den Herstellungsort des Flatlines angeht kann ich euch leider nicht sagen



Ich aber. Hab gerade auf NSMB gelesen das alle Flatlines aus Taiwan kommen werden. Wers nicht glaubt kann es hier nachlesen: http://www.nsmb.com/gear/Ib07cam_sands1.php
Ist unter dem Bild vom Flatline zu lesen.


----------



## Sw!tch (2. Oktober 2007)

geÄ±l.... 
 koennt Ä±hr schaetzen welche groesse das Ä±st? xs oder s wohl....
was meÄ±nt Ä±hr... fÃ¼hrerscheÄ±n oder flatlÄ±ne? 

yoda... hm. fÄ±nds nÄ±ch mehr so schlÄ±mm wÄ±e am anfang ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (2. Oktober 2007)

hi freaks,
was hat das flatline fuer ne achse / einbaubreite ???
((12mm achse / 150mm oder doch nur 135mm einbaubreite ?))


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Oktober 2007)

12mm/150mm


----------



## decolocsta (3. Oktober 2007)

Warum kostet dann der Rahmen soviel wie das billigste komplettbike wenn es jetz doch keine Unterschiede gibt?


----------



## neikless (3. Oktober 2007)

unterschiede gibt es beim daempfer und an der daempfer aufnahme bleche ausgefraest ... aber 2.500 fuer das komplett bike ist schon fair bekommt man quasi einen haufen teile dazu geschenkt ich wuerde eher den rahmen nehmen
auf grund des daempfer (einbaumass/wederweg) und das bike selbst nach  meinen wuenschen mit vielleicht schon vorhandenen parts aufbauen


----------



## blaubaer (3. Oktober 2007)

neikless schrieb:


> ich wuerde eher den rahmen nehmen
> auf grund des daempfer (einbaumass/wederweg) und das bike selbst nach  meinen wuenschen mit vielleicht schon vorhandenen parts aufbauen



wollt ich zuerst auch ...
bekam aber dann den preis vom Pro in komplett mitgeteilt  , 
und da ich eh neue Gabel, laufräder, lenker, sattelstütze bräuchte kommt es so wieder günstiger, 
und die Shimpansenteile am kompletten werden eh ersetzt mit Sram/avid vom RMX ...


----------



## neikless (3. Oktober 2007)

ich hoffe nur das beim pro frame/bike ein 241 daempfer verbaut ist
wenn wie angegeben ein roco tst ist kaum moeglich da es diesen nur bis 222 gibt ...


----------



## blaubaer (3. Oktober 2007)

@TurboLenzen hats schon im News Fred vorangekündigt

und mir wurde es gestern bestätigt dass der 241er verbaut wird   

und hoffe dass auch dass es nicht wieder anders kommt, einen 222er hab ich ja schon vom RMX ...


----------



## neikless (3. Oktober 2007)

laut MZ gibt es den roco TST aber nur bis 222
dann muesste ein world cup verbaut sein ???


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Oktober 2007)

also ein bisschen entäuscht bin ich ja jetzt über den Herstellungsort des Flatlines. 
Aber solange die Rahmen wirklich durch die gleichen Kontrollen laufen und nach genauen Vorgaben geschweißt werden..läßt es sich gerade noch aushalten 

ja hmbei Bikeaction steht auch das er einen TST hat.
Vielleicht ist es wieder extra für RM eine Sonderabfertigung.
War ja beim Big Hit mit der 150mm Dirtjumper nicht anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b12k3 (4. Oktober 2007)

neikless schrieb:


> ich hoffe nur das beim pro frame/bike ein 241 daempfer verbaut ist
> wenn wie angegeben ein roco tst ist kaum moeglich da es diesen nur bis 222 gibt ...



Schau mal hier.. http://www.marzocchi.com/spa/mtb/manuals/2008CAT-INTL.pdf


----------



## blaubaer (4. Oktober 2007)

schicker katalog   hat den schon jemand in papierform ??

stimmt dort wird er aufgeführt, den 241er TST R !!!

gab ihn ja letztes jahr auch schon, hab ihn z.b. bei den Vario Suisse Team bikes gesehen/gefahren


----------



## iNSANE! (11. Oktober 2007)

So noch ein Fakt zum Flatline im Vergleich zu meinem RMX

Tretlagerhöhe RMX 370mm
Tretlagerhöhe Flatline 345mm

Deutlicher Unterschied! Gruß!


----------



## decolocsta (11. Oktober 2007)

soll doch verstellbar sein dacht ich


----------



## Sw!tch (11. Oktober 2007)

jo


----------



## iNSANE! (11. Oktober 2007)

Jein - geht man von der Grundgeo aus, dann sind die Löcher nur da um die Geo bei verschiedenen Dämpferlängen NICHT zu verändern. Klar, man kann auch den längsten Dämpfer im hintersten Loch fahren...dann ist das Tretlager Ur-hoch...aber Sinn macht das wohl keinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (11. Oktober 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Jein - geht man von der Grundgeo aus, dann sind die Löcher nur da um die Geo bei verschiedenen Dämpferlängen NICHT zu verändern. Klar, man kann auch den längsten Dämpfer im hintersten Loch fahren...dann ist das Tretlager Ur-hoch...aber Sinn macht das wohl keinen.




Naja, dann ist aber die Sache mit Flatline löst RMX und Switch ab für die Katz, weil nur wegen weniger oder mehr Federweg hat man ja nicht ein anderes Bike, halt das gleiche mit mehr oder weniger Travel, die Geo bleibt gleich, von daher ist das was hier im Forum ja öfter angepriesen wurde nicht Real....ob Flat mit 185 oder 220mm FW, wenn die Geo gleich bleibt ist es trotzdem ein und das gleiche Bike mit 35mm Federwegsdifferenz, das spührt man eh nicht so dicke...


----------



## iNSANE! (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke der Vorteil liegt klar bei Rocky. Ein Rahmen - einfache Kosten. Aber daraus dann 2 Bikes machen.
Das mit den "Jeder kann daraus mehrere Bikes machen" ist ein Marketing Trick.
Wer wird denn in einem Jahr WIRKLICH 2 Federgabeln und Dämpfer haben?


----------



## decolocsta (11. Oktober 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Ich denke der Vorteil liegt klar bei Rocky. Ein Rahmen - einfache Kosten. Aber daraus dann 2 Bikes machen.
> Das mit den "Jeder kann daraus mehrere Bikes machen" ist ein Marketing Trick.
> Wer wird denn in einem Jahr WIRKLICH 2 Federgabeln und Dämpfer haben?




Auch wenn ich keine 2 Federgabeln habe, egal wie ichs dreh, einem RMX oder Switch ersetz ich doch nicht, wenn ich da jetz ne 66 reinmach und 185mm Federwerg fahre oder ne 888 und 220, es ist und bleibt ein Flatline, entweder ein Flatline das mir zum harten Freeriden taugt oder zum DH bügeln, das ist klar, ich kanns mir aufbauen wie ich mag, aber um es wirklich vielfältig und universell zu machen muss eine Geo Anpassung möglich sein, wie z.b. beim alten Big Hit usw.


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Oktober 2007)

Ja, sag ich ja


----------



## Bikeaddict (12. Oktober 2007)

Was stört euch am tiefen Tretlager?


----------



## Bikeaddict (12. Oktober 2007)

und eine Frage noch an dich iNSANE!:

Das flatline das du bei dir hast ist das von der eurobike, nehm ich an!? Das Flatline 2 ist gerade in Österreich und ich habs schon mal kurz ausprobiert, konnte aber nicht herausfinden, welche Rahmengröße es hat; darum meine Frage, weißt du welche Rahmengrößen die Eurobike-Flatlines hatten?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (12. Oktober 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> ...
> Wer wird denn in einem Jahr WIRKLICH 2 Federgabeln und Dämpfer haben?



Mr.Fork?


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Oktober 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Mr.Fork?



1) Von dem hat man schon lange nix mehr gehört.

2) Wer sagt dass das tiefe Tretlager stört? Mich jedenfalls nicht. Erfordert eben eine etwas angepasste Fahrweise.

3) Die Eurobike frames hatten alle unterschiedliche Größen. Die sind aber auch noch nicht ganz final gewesen. "Meins" hier hat einen "Large" Rahmen. Die Rahmen unterscheiden sich aber in Zukunft mehr in der Länge als in der Höhe.
Das 2er war glaub ich aber "M" - ohne Gewähr.


----------



## Bikeaddict (12. Oktober 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> 3) Die Eurobike frames hatten alle unterschiedliche Größen. Die sind aber auch noch nicht ganz final gewesen. "Meins" hier hat einen "Large" Rahmen. Die Rahmen unterscheiden sich aber in Zukunft mehr in der Länge als in der Höhe.
> Das 2er war glaub ich aber "M" - ohne Gewähr.



Danke! Hat trotz meinen 189 ziemlich gut gepasst!


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Oktober 2007)

Bikeaddict schrieb:


> Was stört euch am tiefen Tretlager?



Eigentlich nur die Wurzeln und Steine auf einer Dh-Strecke.
Das Tretlager muß in einem gewissen Maß mit dem Federweg mitwachsen sonst ist es nie eine optimale Lösung.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (13. Oktober 2007)

Ja, denk am OKO könnte das Flatline an seine Grenzen kommen....


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Oktober 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Ja, denk am OKO könnte das Flatline an seine Grenzen kommen....



Ich geh mal davon aus das mein Tretlager im 04er RMX(kann es gerade net nachmessen) schon etwas niedriger ist wie bei dem RMX von dem Insane spricht.
Weil 35mm tiefer wäre unfahrbar bei 200mm Federweg.
Werde es aber demnächst mal nachmessen.

G.


----------



## iNSANE! (20. Oktober 2007)

Hey Dudes, 

grad komme ich vom riden mit dem Flatline Pro. Bei 3° und Sonne / Graupel im Wechsel hat mich natürlich nix daheim gehalten.
Ich kann meine Finger jetzt noch kaum bewegen...  Aber gut...

Meine Eindrücke waren wie folgt. Dadurch dass der Boden mit Laub übersäht war, und der WTB Dissent Reifen NULL Grip hatte, hab ich fast immer die Falllinie genommen - mit allem was im Weg stand, denn Lenken ging mit diesem Reifen gar nicht, zumal ich in letzter Zeit fast nur noch Wetscream gefahren bin - da ist man mehr gewöhnt.
Die 888 hatte also umso mehr zu tun, und das tut sie mit Bravour. Die Gabel ist ULTRA sensibel und saugt echt alles weg. Ein Traum!
Der Hinterbau ist wie ich schon sagte softer als an meinem RMX, neigt aber auch unter Bremseinfluss zum verhärten --> Eingelenker - und das ist es eben. Wer also maximale Performance will, sollte speziell im Raceeinsatz zur BreMo greifen. 
Die niedrige Innelagerhöhe merkt man deutlich - öfters habe ich das Pedal in den Boden gehauen - da muss man besonders als RMXer umlernen.
Das Rad ist sonst "sofort wie daheim". Den flachen Lenkwinkel merkt man in Kurven besonders - es kippt mehr weg, was aber nach wenigen Metern Gewohnheit ist. Dadurch läuft es natürlich sensationell geradeaus - verspielt wie mein RMX mit Singlecrown ist es natürlich nicht. Ich denke also dass sich hier schon sehr unterschiedliche Charaktere von Bikes aufbauen lassen.
Im Tal angekommen musste der Bock natürlich irgendwie wieder zurück zum Auto. Der WTB Reifen war jetzt von Vorteil, da er sehr gut rollt. Ich denke am besten ist er echt auf Brechsand oder anderen hardpack Böden geeignet.
Die Sattelstütze also etwas raus - man kann die glücklicherweise ordentlich weit versenken, und schon merkt man dass das Bike für einen ca. 20kg Bomber sehr gut zu treten ist. Nicht nur bergab 
Bottom Line - ich fahre mein RMX sehr straff (was ich ändern werde) und meine Totem ist ******** - dennoch glaube ich dass das Flatline unterm Strich  ein Funken schneller ist, was natürlich besonders in diesem Setup der überragenden 888 zu verdanken ist.
Freut euch drauf 

P.S. Der "Kotflügel" bringt ECHT was - kein Witz...da hing VIEL Schlamm dran...der nicht in meinen Augen hing...


----------



## decolocsta (20. Oktober 2007)

cooles review, danke...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. Oktober 2007)

so schauts aus.
Dankesehr.  
Biste das SS auch schonmal gefahren?


----------



## iNSANE! (21. Oktober 2007)

Ja, aber das ist unspektakulär - wie ein NewSlayer eben. Bisschen wenig Progression hat's. Das stört aber nur wenn man's der Kiste hart gibt


----------



## neikless (22. Oktober 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Ja, aber das ist unspektakulär - wie ein NewSlayer eben. Bisschen wenig Progression hat's. Das stört aber nur wenn man's der Kiste hart gibt



hmmm ... das news slayer war allerdings beim normalen fahren (freeride) ohne grosse sprunge usw schon sehr schnell an seinen grenzen ... vorsichtig gesagt wuerde ich sagen nicht zuviel erwarten ist eben nur ein enduro bike 
davon aber sicher eins der besten auch mit 1cm mehr federweg und stahlfeder daempfer ist es nicht viel mehr ein enduro freeride bike das 14 jaehrige kids beim whistler crankworks zum slopestyle misbrauchen aber ob es auf dauer und mehr belastung aushaelt  ich will dem bike nicht absprechen nur zur vorsicht anregen ... an ein switch kommt es sicher nicht heran ! als trail freeride fun bike fuer zu hause kann ich es mir nach wie vor super vorstellen aber ein bike fuer taeglich hardcore im bikepark und slopestyle das muss es erst beweisen und scheint mir noch fraglich ...


----------



## decolocsta (22. Oktober 2007)

Schade, wäre so gesegen doch ein toller Nachfolger zum klassischen Switch....


----------



## el Lingo (22. Oktober 2007)

Deco, das sind bis jetzt nur Vermutungen und Meinungen von einigen Leuten. Ohne den Jungs auf die Füße treten zu wollen, würde ich nicht zu viel Wert auf 2 Meinungen geben und einfach ein bisschen abwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (22. Oktober 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Deco, das sind bis jetzt nur Vermutungen und Meinungen von einigen Leuten. Ohne den Jungs auf die Füße treten zu wollen, würde ich nicht zu viel Wert auf 2 Meinungen geben und einfach ein bisschen abwarten.




mit dem switch 2005 kann man das ss slayer vielleicht am besten vergleichen
vom 2006/2007 switch ist es allerding weit entfernt !

hier handelt es sich mehr um fakten als um meinungen , mir gefaellt das ss slayer ausgesprochen gut , warte noch ein wenig ab und dann koennte es  mein freeride bike fuer 2009 werden aber eher fuer enduro/ freeride einsatz in den heimischen bergen/huegeln klar mit der bike park option aber fuer mehr als das sollte/wollte ich es nicht vergewaltigen dann lieber ein 2006/07 switch rmx oder doch gleich ein flatline


----------



## Sw!tch (22. Oktober 2007)

Das Switch is jetzt ja auch nciht so extrem progressiv... und mit dem alten Switch hat das neue ja auch nciht mehr wirklich viel gemeinsam... und wenn das Slayer SS stabiler ist als das Old Switch( wovon ich stark ausgehe) hälts auf jedenfall ne Menge aus.
Abgesehen von meiner Meinung sind die Jungs von Rocky sicher auch nciht ganz bescheuert und denekn sich was dabei, wenn sie noch "Slopestyle" auf den Rahmen schreiben.
Aber danke für das Review, ist ja im Prinzip alles so, wie man es erwarten würde.


----------



## ribisl (22. Oktober 2007)

neikless schrieb:


> hmmm ... das news slayer war allerdings beim normalen fahren (freeride) ohne grosse sprunge usw schon sehr schnell an seinen grenzen ... vorsichtig gesagt wuerde ich sagen nicht zuviel erwarten ist eben nur ein enduro bike
> davon aber sicher eins der besten auch mit 1cm mehr federweg und stahlfeder daempfer ist es nicht viel mehr ein enduro freeride bike d.......



Hab mir überlegt das New Slayer gegen ein Slayer SS zu tauschen - soll ja stabiler sein, obwohl ich hab mit dem N. Slayer eigentlich noch nie Probleme ghabt (bis auf das geknackse, dass ich einfach nicht in den Griff bekomm). Hätt aber einfach lieber einen Stahlfederdämpfer. Der RP3 ist meiner MIenung nach der einzige Schwachpunkt am New Slayer.
Aber wenn man hier so liest, zahlt sich ein Tausch wohlk nicht aus - bergauf ist das New Slayer sicher angenehmer.


----------



## el Lingo (22. Oktober 2007)

Also ich fahre selbst einen Luftdämpfer (X-Fusion PVA, ähnlich dem Float) und kann den nun nicht als Schwachpunkt am Bike bezeichnen. Selbst bei größeren Sprüngen geht er nicht ans Limit und ist dennoch sehr weich und sensibel.


----------



## ribisl (23. Oktober 2007)

Seh ich eigentlich genau so, super sensibel und noch keine Durchschläge.....dacht halt nur, dass auf Dauer Bikeparkbesuche nicht so optimal sind für den Luftdämpfer....


So gibts eigentlich keinen Grund für den Austausch.


----------



## el Lingo (24. Oktober 2007)

ribisl schrieb:


> Aber wenn man hier so liest, zahlt sich ein Tausch wohlk nicht aus - bergauf ist das New Slayer sicher angenehmer.



Also bist jetzt weiß ich nur von einem, der das SS gefahren hat, insane. ansonsten sind es eben doch nur vermutungen an das neue bike, keine fakten. die würden ja auf erfahrungen mit dem bike beruhen und die hat bis jetzt kaum einer. bleibt also nur abzuwarten, bis das bike in den läden steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (24. Oktober 2007)

es gibt menschen die wissen einfach alles besser !

hier gehts uebrigens um das FLATLINE !!! 
also warum wisst ihr nicht einfach im SS fred besser ?


----------



## el Lingo (24. Oktober 2007)

Ist gut Neikless, das hat nicht mit besserwissen zu tun. aber es bringt ja eh nichts, also hast du recht und ich meine ruhe.


----------



## ribisl (25. Oktober 2007)

Aha, na gut....


----------



## pieleh (26. Oktober 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Also der aktuelleste Stand ist, dass das Flatline Pro und das 3er einen 241er Dämpfer bekommen, weil die beiden mit der Ausstattung gerade wegen der Doppelbrücken-Gabel doch eher Downhill Orientierter sind und das 2er sowie das 1er einen 222er Dämpfer bekommen, da diese mehr in Richtung Freeride, Bikepark, "Slopestyle" gehen...



Ich habe gerade mit BA telefoniert und dabei auch das Thema Dämpferlänge angeprochen. Da kam leider die Aussage, das beim Flatline 1+2 nur die 180mm-Federwegsvariante kommen soll  

@TurboLenzen: Ist das auch Dein Kenntnisstand?


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. Oktober 2007)

Mit wem hast du da gesprochen.. Das kann ich so nicht ganz bestätigen. Ich habe hier andere Infos vorliegen auch was die 180mm Federweg-Variante betrifft.
Meines wissens ist es so:
Flatline 1+2 - 222mm Einbaulänge entspricht ca. 200mm FW
Flatline 3+Pro - 241mm Einbaulänge entspricht ca. 220mm FW

greets,


----------



## pieleh (26. Oktober 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Mit wem hast du da gesprochen.. Das kann ich so nicht ganz bestätigen. Ich habe hier andere Infos vorliegen auch was die 180mm Federweg-Variante betrifft.
> Meines wissens ist es so:
> Flatline 1+2 - 222mm Einbaulänge entspricht ca. 200mm FW
> Flatline 3+Pro - 241mm Einbaulänge entspricht ca. 220mm FW
> ...



Das war ein Hr. Adam...

Deine Antwort beruhigt  - da brauch ich ja vorerst nicht nach 'nem 222'er oder 241'er-Dämpfer Ausschau halten... 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## neikless (27. Oktober 2007)

hatte die moeglichkeit beide bikes zu testen ! (flatline und slayer ss)
@el lingo and co. : meine meinung vom slayer ss hat das nicht viel geaendert
etwas stabileren eindruck macht der rahmen als zuvor gedacht
ob aber hinterbau umlenkung ... dauerbelastung slopestyle wirklich gewachsen
sind bleibt abzuwarten ... optisch najaaa ...

nun zum flatline ! booom booom boom durch den super steifen rahmen
und der tiefen schwerpunk nagelt es durch kurven wie nix !
es saugt sich am untergrund fest und ist agil und verspielt 
habe mich auf anhieb wohl gefuehlt und faehrt sich wirklich ausgewogen einfach traumhaft, 
nicht so progressiv wie ein rmx was sich durchaus auch positiv bemerkbar macht in den fahreigenschaften, 
genuegend federweg fuer fette action steht ja zur verfuehgung und lasst sich auch straffer abstimmen  ...


----------



## neikless (4. November 2007)

konnte mich gluecklicherweise noch etwas mit Thomas Vanderham unterhalten
der entscheidend an der entwicklung der flatline mitgewirkt hat ...
Thomas liebt das RMX wie viele hier auch so hat trotz allem das flatline
doch einige gemeinsamkeiten , hinterbau (main pivot) drehpunkt ist dem vom rmx sehr aehnlich was sich gerade bei landungen positiv bemerkbar machen soll, dies war nur eine eigenschaft des rmx die thomas auch beim flatline beibehalten wollte so ist das flatline in einigen bereichen eine weiterentwicklung des rmx oder besser die positiven eigenschaften und erfahrungen sind direct in die entlicklung des flatlines mit eingeflossen (RMX DNA sozusagen)
somit stirb das erbe der rmx nicht aus 

hatte thomas bike in den fingern mit 888 ata air und titanfeder (rocowc)
trotz kompl.saint relativ leicht da geht sicher noch einiges ...

ich werde es lieben !!!

Niclas


----------



## Sw!tch (4. November 2007)

dich kann man wohl auch nur umhauen


----------



## neikless (4. November 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> dich kann man wohl auch nur umhauen



 willst du mich verpruegeln ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (4. November 2007)

doppel..


----------



## Sw!tch (4. November 2007)

ja isch komm extra zu deine haus! 
aber dann würd ich lieber mit dir riden gehen...


----------



## neikless (4. November 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> ja isch komm extra zu deine haus!
> aber dann würd ich lieber mit dir riden gehen...



jederzeit RIDE ON !


----------



## maple leaf (5. November 2007)

neikless schrieb:


> ...ich werde es lieben !!!
> 
> Niclas


----------



## neikless (5. November 2007)

maple leaf schrieb:


>



    

diese seite sollte man komplett loeschen !
wenn moeglich jetzt bitte zurueck zum thema !


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. November 2007)

Wenn ich mir hier die sehr informativen Beiträge hier durchlese, kann ich es schon kaum abwarten das Flatline einmal Probe zu Fahren. 
Werde bestimmt beim Festival in Willingen die Möglichkeit haben.

Es scheint ja echt fast noch mehr spaß zu machen wie das RMX  
Ich dachte immer es geht nicht besser.

Das erste mal in Action wird man es wohl in "The Collective 2" sehen oder. (April 2008)

cu

hey...pssst...Alex! Drück dich mal ein wenig anders aus. Nicht jeder weiß wie dein Humor gemeint ist, bis auf ich


----------



## iNSANE! (5. November 2007)

Vielleicht hast Du schon eher die Möglichkeit nächstes Jahr die neuen Rockies zu testen - wart mal ab was mit Testcenter & Co. geht.

Ob der Thomas in "The Collective 2" - der ja "4Seasons" heisst, das Flatline schon fährt? Glaub ich nicht - er hat sich nach den Dreharbeiten ja verletzt - und das ist schon ne ganze Weile her - evtl. noch VOR den FLATLINE Protos.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. November 2007)

ach stimmt, weil sie ja die Fahrer ein Jahr lang begleitet haben oder so nä?

hm, dann sehe ich ja noch mal das RMX das letzte mal in Action.

Meinst du im Kleinwalzertal?


----------



## voodooisland (12. November 2007)

als alter rmx fan & fahrer fand ich das flat erstmal optisch ********-wie soviele der neuen bikes!!und dann noch aus taiwan-wieder ein opfer der markt-/geldorientierten globalisierung!!!!?????
aber was zählt ist ja wohl  handling/speed usw.......
was jetzt hier aber mal wirklich fällig wäre,ist ein richtiger vergleich rmx-flatline in allen punkten.is das flattie besser oder nicht???kauft man doch nur ne neue optik ohne wirklichen mehrnutzen????es scheint ja nichtmal leichter zu sein!!!!
wo liegt dann hier der fortschritt?????
wäre doch ne schöne sache,wenn sich ein oder unser teamfahrer hier mal dazu auslassen würde.jemand der wirklich nen (objektiven!!??) vergleich anstellen kann.
bunte grüsse aus dem hoffentlich bald fallenden schnee,denn winterbiken ruled


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (12. November 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Hey Dudes,
> 
> grad komme ich vom riden mit dem Flatline Pro. Bei 3° und Sonne / Graupel im Wechsel hat mich natürlich nix daheim gehalten.
> Ich kann meine Finger jetzt noch kaum bewegen...  Aber gut...
> ...





neikless schrieb:


> hatte die moeglichkeit beide bikes zu testen ! (flatline und slayer ss)
> @el lingo and co. : meine meinung vom slayer ss hat das nicht viel geaendert
> etwas stabileren eindruck macht der rahmen als zuvor gedacht
> ob aber hinterbau umlenkung ... dauerbelastung slopestyle wirklich gewachsen
> ...





neikless schrieb:


> konnte mich gluecklicherweise noch etwas mit Thomas Vanderham unterhalten
> der entscheidend an der entwicklung der flatline mitgewirkt hat ...
> Thomas liebt das RMX wie viele hier auch so hat trotz allem das flatline
> doch einige gemeinsamkeiten , hinterbau (main pivot) drehpunkt ist dem vom rmx sehr aehnlich was sich gerade bei landungen positiv bemerkbar machen soll, dies war nur eine eigenschaft des rmx die thomas auch beim flatline beibehalten wollte so ist das flatline in einigen bereichen eine weiterentwicklung des rmx oder besser die positiven eigenschaften und erfahrungen sind direct in die entlicklung des flatlines mit eingeflossen (RMX DNA sozusagen)
> ...


----------



## Sw!tch (12. November 2007)

nimm doch bitte einfach mal die mühe auf dich und blätter die fünf seiten hier durch, dann findest du antworten auf fast alle fragen... und verwende weniger satzzeichen...bitte. achja und zuletzt schick doch bitte das crossfire an meine adresse!


----------



## voodooisland (15. November 2007)

ja,die 5 seiten hab ich schon gelesen,ich hätte aber gerne einen etwas ausführlicheren fahrbericht,vielleicht kommt ja sowas noch??
satzzeichen sind doch nur zum unterstreichen des inhalts gedacht & können überlesen werden oder ist dir das zu anstrengend???????
spass beiseite,mein crossfire begleitet mich glaub ich noch etwas länger-nicht nur dass es sexy ist,es hat mir schon oft den arsch gerettet.
grüsse


----------



## Xexano (15. November 2007)

Mal eine Frage zum Flatline: Ich habe den kurzen Bericht über die Flatline in der Freeride gelesen (achja @ Mario: Geiler Sprung!  ). Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum sie die "Verarbeitung" und die "Kettenführung" bemängeln. Sie gehen auf keines der Contras ein, sondern sprechen sogar vom Gegenteil: "Die trapezförmigen Toblerone-Unterrohre in Kombination mit den vielen Ecken, Kurven und Kanten sind einmalig und wirken massiv" usw. (sogar großer Lob über die geniale Konstruktion und über den Rahmengewicht)... das wäre doch eher als Pluspunkt in der Verarbeitung zu werten, oder? Wieso wird das bemängelt?

Und über die Kettenführung schreiben sie in einer Bildunterschrift: "Die Worldcup-Pros fahren seit zwei Jahren bereits mit dieser Bashguard-Konstruktion. Jetzt scheint sie sich auch auf dem breiten Markt durchzusetzen. Bei der e-thirteen-Kettenführung ist der Bashguard ausschließlich an der Stelle befestigt, wo es sinnvoll ist".. klingt auch eher positiv, im Fazit wird aber die Kettenführung bemängelt... WARUM?!?


Hat jemand da eine Erklärung oder können wir sagen: "Bild-Zeitung-Reporter"?


----------



## decolocsta (15. November 2007)

scheisss Bike-Bravo halt.....krieg da schon wieder das kotzen...


----------



## neikless (15. November 2007)

ja ja die FREERIDE
das ist wohl wirklich einfach ein fehler !

verarbeitung vielleicht weil es sich bei dem bike noch um ein vor serien mod. (prototyp) handelt

die kefue ist das beste was es gibt ! 

und was an der SAINT bremse falsch sein soll ???

FREERIDE eben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (16. November 2007)

Hehe...der Xexano hat recht. Total Banane. Deswegen check ich auch nicht warum "voodooisland" hier einen "echten Test" will?!
Von der Freeride? Da lach ich ja  Naja, vll schreibt ja mal Darcy O'Conner hier persönlich rein...


----------



## neikless (18. November 2007)

die FREERIDE hat mir auf meine email frage schnell geantwortet
und eingeraeumt das es sich um einen fehler handelt sie werden das richtig stellen und es wird in zukunft einen weiteren flatline test geben !


----------



## Xexano (18. November 2007)

Na dann!  Mal abwarten, was jetzt rauskommt!


----------



## voodooisland (23. November 2007)

@ insane:vergleich!nicht 'echter test'steht da geschrieben!richtig lesen wäre nett,bevor man was schreibt.
mich interessiert ,ob die karre wirklich besser ist & wo das flatline mehr kann.


----------



## Sw!tch (23. November 2007)

das kannst du doch aus den erfahungsberichten hier selber entscheiden,oder nicht?
das flatline hat nen super tiefen schwerpunkt, ist nicht ganz so progressiv wie das rmx, wiegt n kilo weniger, ist alles in allem wohl laufruhiger... mit der richtigen wahl der rahmengröße und der richtigen gabel+ dämpferlänge lässt sich jedoch sicher auch eine geo, die dem rmx sehr ähnlich ist erreichen. 
der hinterbau ist um einiges steifer, da merkt man beim rmx schon, dass es sich in kuven ein wenig verwindet( ich persönlich finde dass nicht schlimm)
des weiteren sind alle rahmen tiefer als die vom rmx, was meiner meinung nach auf jedenfall ein pluspunkt ist.
das tretlager ist tief(variiert mit dämpferlänge), was sich zwar angehnehm fahren lässt, es wird aber auf jedenfall ein bashguard benötigt.
und am wichtigsten ist wahrscheinlich das verformte unterrohr, dass dich vor dreck in der fresse bewahren soll 

das hättest du dir alles selber zusammen sammeln können, ich weiß nicht, was du also noch mehr wissen wlllst?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2007)

Von dem Gedanken das ein Rad mehr kann wie ein anderes bin ich selber eigentlich noch nie augegangen!!
Es seiden du meinst ob es mehr aushält oder mehr weniger verschleißt usw. 
Ansonsten denke ich das ich selber mit dem Rad net besser werd, bzw. mehr kann 
Oder was meinst du genau mit mehr?

G.


----------



## blaubaer (23. November 2007)

voodooisland schrieb:


> @ insane:vergleich!nicht 'echter test'steht da geschrieben!richtig lesen wäre nett,bevor man was schreibt.
> mich interessiert ,ob die karre wirklich besser ist & wo das flatline mehr kann.



seit ich jenes bild gesehen hab, weiss ich was "das bike" kann


----------



## iNSANE! (23. November 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, was du also noch mehr wissen wlllst?



Du sagst es - weiss auch nicht was er noch will.
Naja, selberfahren macht schlau - RMX forever...

Ansonsten kann "das Bike" nicht sehr viel - Mario ist das Gap nicht auf Anhieb gestanden  BTW: Nen 3er wäre schon zu erwarten gewesen  "You don't get free Bikes for nothin' - 30 more times!"


----------



## xMARTINx (23. November 2007)

die performance eines bikes kann man schlecht an nem gap beurteilen,da gehört ein wenig mehr dazu,hier mal ein schickes flatline in weiß


----------



## BommelMaster (23. November 2007)

das is doch silber oder?

ein hammer geiles teil, mein traumrad mittlerweile, aber leider einfach noch zu teuer. mal sehen was der gebrauchtmarkt in nem jahr dazu sagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (23. November 2007)

stimmt,ist silber


----------



## Sw!tch (23. November 2007)

ja finde ich auch, auf dem bild sieht das flatti so DERMAßEN geil aus...

LBJörg, so siehts aus!


----------



## blaubaer (23. November 2007)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> die performance eines bikes kann man schlecht an nem gap beurteilen,da gehört ein wenig mehr dazu,hier mal ein schickes flatline in weiß



so gesehen siehts auch nicht schlecht aus, mit dem staub und in freier natur ...

nunja das rot/goldene ist ja halt schon bestellt ... und diese woche hab ich auch schon mal ein paar tuningteile geordert ... jetzt fehlt nur noch das bike ... zeit zum basteln hät ich ja genug  ... wenn man schon nicht bis Februar aufs bike darf  ...


----------



## BommelMaster (24. November 2007)

welche größe ist der auf dem bild?


----------



## santacruza (24. November 2007)

Sieht wirklich geil aus...aber ein rocky aus taiwan....mir blutet das herz.ungeachtet aller kostenrechnungen und optik, qualitätsgleichungen etc blabla. rocky steht für mich einfach für simmons, northshore und handmade im ahornland! was kommt nun, das flatline "formosa-edition"??? und dann die sonne statt dem ahornblatt? oder lieg ich da falsch und taiwan war ne news-ente??


----------



## RattleHead (25. November 2007)

Nice Sequence of Wade on his Flatline in NWD 8!


----------



## voodooisland (27. November 2007)

mann,eigentlich wollte ich doch nur wissen,ob das bike für mich den 360er macht oder nicht!?mein gutes altes RMX lässt mich spätestens da im stich.
trotzdem dank an alle,die sich mit meinen sinnlosen posts ernsthaft beschäftigt haben.
vor allem an SW!TCH für die schöne zusammenfassung!!!
cheers


----------



## decolocsta (27. November 2007)

Ja, es macht den 360 für dich, und nebenbei fährt es auch noch alleine den Berg hoch....


----------



## blaubaer (27. November 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> und nebenbei fährt es auch noch *alleine* den Berg hoch....



und ich muss laufen ?? 

nene, was hab da wieder bestellt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (27. November 2007)

nee aber vorher aufspringen


----------



## santacruza (28. November 2007)

das flatline in nwd8 sieht sehr geil aus!!!!!!


----------



## xMARTINx (28. November 2007)

jap,war wohl noch einer der prototypen,war ja nicht mal lack drauf


----------



## TurboLenzen (28. November 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann "das Bike" nicht sehr viel - Mario ist das Gap nicht auf Anhieb gestanden  BTW: Nen 3er wäre schon zu erwarten gewesen  "You don't get free Bikes for nothin' - 30 more times!"



ALTA! 360 nose dive, one hand to face plant!!



xMARTINx schrieb:


> die performance eines bikes kann man schlecht an nem gap beurteilen,da gehört ein wenig mehr dazu



Stimmt da gehört etwas mehr dazu. Wobei man von der steifigkeit und dem Federverhalten einiges sagen kann nach so einem GAP. Die Landung hätte ich nicht vielen Bikes zugetraut.
Außerdem bin ich das Bike ne Woche in Livigno gefahren. Da lässt sich dann doch schon einiges erzählen.



BommelMaster schrieb:


> welche größe ist der auf dem bild?



M



xMARTINx schrieb:


> jap,war wohl noch einer der prototypen,war ja nicht mal lack drauf



Stimmt. Wobei alle Flatlines die man bis jetzt gesehen hat Prototypen sind!


----------



## xMARTINx (28. November 2007)

und wie sind deine erfahrungen aus livigno?taugt es als dh-race bike?poste mal bitte nen bild von deinem
grüße


----------



## Sw!tch (28. November 2007)

Diese Prototypen-Geschichte find ich schon wieder so schade 
Wieso muss Rocky krampfhaft auf einmal so extrem viel neues in einem Jahr bringen? Prototypen auf der Messe... die neuen Bikes erst im April...
und ich geb beim nächsten Rockytreffen 'n Bier aus wenn beim Flatline alles im ersten jahr glatt geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (28. November 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> ... die neuen Bikes erst im April...



das war schon immer so und wird, denke ich, auch so bleiben ...
die vorfreude ist die grösste freude ...


----------



## Sw!tch (28. November 2007)

Stimmt! Aber macht es das besser? Ich will hier ja nicht als Ketzer rüberkommen oder so ähnlich, aber die '08er Specializeds gibts zum Beispiel jetzt schon. Ich finds auch nicht schlimm dass die Rockys erst im Frühjahr kommen, eher den bei Rocky liegenden Druck, dass das Bike bis dahin zusammengebrutzelt werden MUSS 
Aber ich nutz die Situation einfach aus und kauf mir nen RMX, ein RMX, ein RMX, juhu!


----------



## BommelMaster (28. November 2007)

den druck hat ja wohl jeder. wenn speci ihre bikes ende des jahres raushaun ist das bei denen der gleiche druck dass die bikes zur eurobike fertig werden wie bei rocky der druck groß sein mag dass die bikes bis zum april fertig werden.

nur weil eurobike ist heißt das nicht dass dann alles fertig sein muss.
die eurobike ist eine Vorschau auf das nächste Jahr, wann was fertig ist ist wieder was andres.


----------



## iNSANE! (28. November 2007)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> und wie sind deine erfahrungen aus livigno?taugt es als dh-race bike?poste mal bitte nen bild von deinem
> grüße




Ich bin mal so frei, Mario...


----------



## TurboLenzen (28. November 2007)

YES! Thats the MACHINE!!!!


----------



## xMARTINx (28. November 2007)

echt nen hammer gerät,eins der geilsten bikes 08 nen dem neuen zonenscheindownhiller...und natürlich meinem m-pire!
was wiegt der flatlinerahmen etwa mit langem dämpfer?


----------



## TurboLenzen (28. November 2007)

angepeilt sind 5 Kilo...


----------



## Sw!tch (28. November 2007)

bin jetzt ruhig.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. November 2007)

es ist soweit....nachdem ich jetzt so viele Bilder des Flatlines gesehen habe und es schon normal ist, habe ich mich jetzt endgültig dran gewöhnt.

Ich finde den Rahmen jetzt suuper schick. Selbst die Schriftzüge würde fast ich so lassen.

Man gewöhnt sich eben an alles und ist neuen Dingen gegenüber immer erst skeptisch.  

ich persönlich finde das ein bisschen nervig, das man die 08er Kona und Specialized Modelle schon ab Oktober kaufen kann. Da finde ich die Regelung von Rocky schon besser.
wie blaubaer schon sagt "die Vorfreude ist die grösste Freude"


----------



## Sw!tch (29. November 2007)

Du findest dass nur besser weil du dein RMX bis dahin noch toll finden kannst und noch Zeit hast fürs Flatty zu sparen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switchy (1. Dezember 2007)

Als ich vor kurzem bei meinen rocky händler des vertrauens war, MT sports traute ich meinen augen nicht da steht doch der prototyp vom flatline  

absolut geniale geschichte muss man gesehen haben life.

hier der link 
http://www.mtsports.de

hoffe er funzt


----------



## Switchy (1. Dezember 2007)

link wegen adresse etc.. =) wer es mal sehen will


----------



## xMARTINx (2. Dezember 2007)

mach doch mal nen foto


----------



## Switchy (7. Dezember 2007)

Bild ist hochgeladen (flatline) da der enorman grösse auf meinen profil..


----------



## santacruza (7. Dezember 2007)

taiwan ? rahmen und taiwan mz gabel und dennoch will ichs unbedingt mal in die finger bekommen. gratuliere rocky mtn , irgendwas scheint ihr immer richtig zu machen


----------



## xMARTINx (7. Dezember 2007)

sieht schick aus,auch wenns mir als downhiller besser gefällt


----------



## bordo (10. Dezember 2007)

gibs den rahmen nur in gold???


----------



## neikless (10. Dezember 2007)

ja das frame kit gibts nur als pro sprich in gold
kannst dir auch zum gleichen preis das guenstigste komplett bike kaufen ...


----------



## neikless (10. Dezember 2007)

http://nsmb.com/people/wadeswisdom_12_07.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (31. Dezember 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ui,ui...Flatline...in freier Wildbahn und bei Tageslicht!



http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/showgallery.php/cat/674 hier haste noch mehr bilder


----------



## blaubaer (8. Januar 2008)

hab heute eine schwere entscheidung getroffen, vllcht sogar die schwerste seit ich Bike; aus gesundheitlichen gründen hab ich meine Bestellung von dem Flatline Pro anuliert  
deshalb bin ich was bilder und infos angehen; raus ...

werd erstmal für 1 jahr mit dem DH`len pausieren und wenns wieder aufwärts geht kann ich mir auf ende jahr immer noch etwas zusammenbrutzeln, teile vom RMX hab ich ja noch rumliegen ...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. Januar 2008)

blaubaer schrieb:


> hab heute eine schwere entscheidung getroffen, vllcht sogar die schwerste seit ich Bike; aus gesundheitlichen gründen hab ich meine Bestellung von dem Flatline Pro anuliert
> deshalb bin ich was bilder und infos angehen; raus ...
> 
> werd erstmal für 1 jahr mit dem DH`len pausieren und wenns wieder aufwärts geht kann ich mir auf ende jahr immer noch etwas zusammenbrutzeln, teile vom RMX hab ich ja noch rumliegen ...



schade drumm! Gute Besserung


----------



## Soulbrother (8. Januar 2008)

Na dann wünsch ich dir mal eine schnelle Genesung!...Rücken/Bandscheiben?
Für den Fall hätt ich gute Tips aus eigenem Leiden  

Ich hab mir schon mal für Saison ´09  eine sxc-SE-stealth-Version gesichert


----------



## numinisflo (8. Januar 2008)

Auf jeden Fall auch gute Besserung von mir. 
Ich hoffe das es sich "nur" um die Bandscheiben handelt, ähnlich wie der Axel kann ich da auch aus Erfahrung sprechen....


----------



## blaubaer (8. Januar 2008)

Danke @ll   



Soulbrother schrieb:


> ...Rücken/Bandscheiben?
> Für den Fall hätt ich gute Tips aus eigenem Leiden



 ja Bandscheibenvorfall L4/L5 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (10. Januar 2008)

gute besserung auch von mir aber jetzt das ss slayer darin sehe ich wenig sinn


----------



## blaubaer (10. Januar 2008)

Danke 

jetzt, wirds eh noch nichts geben  wenn dann vllcht mitte jahres
das SS kann man immerhin noch für TourenFR brauchen, welches mit dem Flatline nicht möglich wäre  und wenn gott will vllcht ende jahr wenns gut doch mal wieder ein Bikepark

der grund des SS, auch ein SXC wäre möglich, ist die sitzposition, hauptsächlich wenns mal bergauf geht, da jene baureihen relativ in den oberrohren kurz bauen und für meine ansprüche erst noch genügend federweg besitzen


----------



## rocsam (22. Januar 2008)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blaubaer (22. Januar 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> ...hmmm, mit einer Rohloff-Nabe, Kefü könnte man mit einem Flatline im 180mm Federweg-Setup vielleicht doch Fr-Touren fahren??



das passt nicht  

der flatline hinterbau hat 150mm 12mm steckachs und die Rohloff gibts ja noch nicht in jener version


----------



## RattleHead (23. Januar 2008)

Mountainbikerider magazine hat ein Flatline test (ausgabe feb 08)! Seht gut aus in size 43. Ist das s oder m?


----------



## neikless (24. Januar 2008)

mit 36KB und 9 speed sollte man das Flatline auch so fuer FREERIDE - touren fahren koennen
war diesen sommer 14tage mit meinem RMX unterwegs 40KB freeride tour
ja auch shuttle aber ach einiges zu treten ...


----------



## TurboLenzen (24. Januar 2008)

43 ist M.
Sieht wesentlich besser aus als in L. Wartet mal ab bis die fertigen kommen...


----------



## numinisflo (25. Januar 2008)

Wer von den Anwesenden wird sich denn sicher ein Flatline kaufen, bzw. wer hat schon eines bestellt?


----------



## neikless (25. Januar 2008)

ich ! meins (Flatline pro gold frame) kommt hier in vancouver vorraussichtlich im maerz an
leider bin ich zu der zeit auf heimaturlaub ...
der aufbau wir meinem rmx gleichen versuche aber es etwas leichter zu bekommen ziel 18 kg
(Mz888/roco, RF, Hope proII spank subrosa ,Hope moto ,sram xo , e13, maxxis ...)
vielleicht bissl titanium carbon air ... aber keine experimente was stabilitaet angeht


----------



## pieleh (25. Januar 2008)

me too...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (26. Januar 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Wer von den Anwesenden wird sich denn sicher ein Flatline kaufen, bzw. wer hat schon eines bestellt?



ich! 

steige von dirt auf Freeride um


----------



## iNSANE! (26. Januar 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> steige von dirt auf Freeride um



Das eine schließt das andere doch nicht aus, oder?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (26. Januar 2008)

oh doch ^^


----------



## pieleh (10. Februar 2008)

Der Rocky-Händler meines Vertrauens hat mir heute erzählt, dass sich der vorraussichtliche Liefertermin wohl auf Mai verschiebt  - aber zugegebener Maßen hätte mich alles andere auch überrascht.

Tja, da muß wohl zum Saisonopening in O'gau das Switch wieder herhalten...

Gruß
A.


----------



## Jendo (13. Februar 2008)

Sind jetzt endlich mal Bilder von einem Serienreifen Flatline aufgetaucht? oder wird sich da bis Mai eventuell hier und da noch was ändern...?
mfg


----------



## TurboLenzen (18. Februar 2008)

Ihr werdet am Gardasee-Festival zum ersten mal die Möglichkeit haben das neue Flatline zu fahren. Die Produktion ist im vollen Gange und die ersten Modelle werden pünktlich zum Festval fahrbereit da stehen.. Außerdem kommt Wade Simmons vorbei der die ein oder andere Freeride-Tour mit euch machen wird. Ich bin natürlich auch vor Ort und stehe mit Rat und Tat zur Seite. 

Also bis dann im Sonnigen Süden, 

Mario


----------



## iNSANE! (18. Februar 2008)

Kann man Dich auch Testfahren? Ich sag nur "Love the ride!"


----------



## TurboLenzen (16. März 2008)

Wer sich bis zum 30.06.2008 ein 2008er Rocky Mountain Flatline Bike oder Frame kauft, bekommt zwei Übernachtungen für eine Person in den Valfin Bikehotels Livigno in unserer Kooperations-Region Alta Rezia.

Wie kann man sich für die Aktion registrieren?

Lasst euch von eurem Rocky Mountain Händler, beim Kauf eines Flatlines, die Aktionskarte ausfüllen und schickt diese an BIKEACTION.

Wie geht es weiter?

Nach der Registrierung bei BIKEACTION werdet ihr im entsprechenden Hotel gemeldet. Ihr werdet dann vom Hotel benachrichtigt und habt somit zwei Übernachtungen frei.

Einsendeschluss: 05.07.2008

...weitere Infos auf: www.bikeaction.de


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. März 2008)

is ja wie mitm tshirt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (18. März 2008)

könnte man evtl auch statts den 2 tagen auch 2 tshirts bekommen?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. März 2008)

*So hab grad zufällig bei Sicklines reingeschaut und neue Pics vom Flatline (Rahmen) gefunden  viel Spaß:*


----------



## TurboLenzen (27. März 2008)

...das sind auch noch Bilder vom Prototypen. Aber trotzdem schön anzusehen!
Bald gibt es Bilder von der Serien-Variante..

Bis dahin,


----------



## Jendo (27. März 2008)

Die Eurobike ist mittlerweile fast 7Monate her. Respekt das immer noch keine Serienbilder aufgetaucht sind


----------



## Switchy (27. März 2008)

So kann man immerhin sicher gehen das das bike ausgereift und gut getestet ist.. =)


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. März 2008)

Switchy schrieb:


> So kann man immerhin sicher gehen das das bike ausgereift und gut getestet ist.. =)



so seh ich das auch

@ Lenzen
Ja leider  Ich bin ma auf die Probefahrt in Wildbad gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (27. März 2008)

So, viel Spaß damit!






































Ciao, 
Mario


----------



## TurboLenzen (27. März 2008)

...die ersten Offiziellen Bilder eines "Serien-Flatlines". Viele Kleinigkeiten wurden verändert...
Die Produktion ist absolut im Zeitplan. Die ersten Modelle werden zum Gardasee Festival ausgeliefert...

Grüße, 
Mario


----------



## Jendo (27. März 2008)

nur um sicher zu gehen...
Ist das ein fertiges Modell?


----------



## Jendo (27. März 2008)

ok


----------



## Homegrown (27. März 2008)

Also mir gefällts jetzt bitte nur noch mal Bildern in anderer Umgebung...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. März 2008)

Mario du bist geil ^^


----------



## numinisflo (27. März 2008)

Was sind denn diese vielen Kleinigkeiten die verändert wurden? 
Wenn ich mir das Flatline so anschaue werde ich mein RMX wohl doch behalten...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. März 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Was sind denn diese vielen Kleinigkeiten die verändert wurden?
> Wenn ich mir das Flatline so anschaue werde ich mein RMX wohl doch behalten...



wieso das denn? o0 unbegreiflich


----------



## bike-it-easy (27. März 2008)

Flo, ich versteh dich !!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. März 2008)

ein Bike muss nicht gut aussehen sondern auch gut fahren lassen und das lässt sich das Flatline bestimmt super, soweit die Testberichte es sagen. Ich weiß auf die Testberichte ist nicht immer verlass, aber man kann sich ja selbst überzeugen und ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (28. März 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> ein Bike muss nicht gut aussehen sondern auch gut fahren lassen und das lässt sich das Flatline bestimmt super, soweit die Testberichte es sagen. Ich weiß auf die Testberichte ist nicht immer verlass, aber man kann sich ja selbst überzeugen und ausprobieren.



Du sagst es. Ich habe es gerade schon im RMX Thread geschrieben. Schaut euch das Bike "LIVE" an, fahrt es eine Weile und gebt dann euer Feedback und eure persönliche Meinung ab. Ich bin mir sicher, dass der Großteil sagen wird. "Hey es fährt sich wirklich Super! Und wenn es so vor mir steht und ich mir es eine Weile anschaue, dann gefällt es mir auch richtig gut."
Also abwarten, die Pferde nicht scheu machen und immer locker durch die Hose atmen...

Bis dahin,
ich erwarte euch am Gardasee für eine Testfahrt!!


----------



## TurboLenzen (28. März 2008)

Hier noch was nebenbei:
News aus Canada...





Wie ihr seht ist die Produktion am laufen... Die ersten werden bald direkt aus Canada verschickt.


----------



## RattleHead (28. März 2008)

Mario, 
du hast die dampfer in letzte hole, die proto ins erste. ist das um die geo oder um verschiedene dampfer lange?

Ist ein 222 roco aus RMX ins Flatline brauchbar fur 200 + mm federweg?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. März 2008)

RattleHead schrieb:


> Mario,
> du hast die dampfer in letzte hole, die proto ins erste. ist das um die geo oder um verschiedene dampfer lange?
> 
> Ist ein 222 roco aus RMX ins Flatline brauchbar fur 200 + mm federweg?



ja, 222mm Einbaulänge ergibt 200m FW und wie du sicher auch schon gelesen hast kannst du eine 180mm Gabel einbauen und eine 200mm also einen 222mm langen Dämpfer kannste einbauen.

tut mir Leid wenn ich deine Frage nicht richtig beantwortet habe, ich konnte sie nur soweit entziffern


----------



## TurboLenzen (28. März 2008)

RattleHead schrieb:


> Mario,
> du hast die dampfer in letzte hole, die proto ins erste. ist das um die geo oder um verschiedene dampfer lange?
> 
> Ist ein 222 roco aus RMX ins Flatline brauchbar fur 200 + mm federweg?



Das ist zum einen aus Geometriegründen um einen flacheren oder steileren Lenkwinkel zu bekommen. Vordestes Loch = flacher Lenkwinkel; hinterstes Loch ist steilerer Lenkwinkel. Das kann ich aber nicht mit allen Dämpferlängen machen. Also wenn ich den längsten Dämpfer (241mm) verbaut habe, kann ich nicht das hinterste Loch verwenden. Das würde der Geometrie nur schaden. Genauso wenn ich den kürzesten Dämpfer in das vorderste Loch bauen möchte. Dadurch würde das Innenlager auch so tief kommen und das Bike würde einiges von seiner Performance herschenken. Möglich ist es natürlich, aber nicht ratsam.
Deinen Dämpfer aus dem RMX mit 222mm Einbaulänge kannst du natürlich ins Flatline bauen. Vom Federweg bist du dann ca. bei 200mm. Eben genau das Mittelmaß und recht ausgewogen zu fahren. Das einzigste was du bräuchtest wären andere Buchsen.

greets, 
Mario


----------



## numinisflo (28. März 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Du sagst es. Ich habe es gerade schon im RMX Thread geschrieben. Schaut euch das Bike "LIVE" an, fahrt es eine Weile und gebt dann euer Feedback und eure persönliche Meinung ab. Ich bin mir sicher, dass der Großteil sagen wird. "Hey es fährt sich wirklich Super! Und wenn es so vor mir steht und ich mir es eine Weile anschaue, dann gefällt es mir auch richtig gut."
> Also abwarten, die Pferde nicht scheu machen und immer locker durch die Hose atmen...
> 
> Bis dahin,
> ich erwarte euch am Gardasee für eine Testfahrt!!




Hi Mario

Es geht mir gar nicht darum die Fahreigenschaften zu kritisieren, dazu kann ich ja gar nichts sagen, da ich das Flatline noch nie gefahren bin. Mir gefällts halt überhaupt nicht, und zu einem "Gesamtpaket Fahrrad" gehört einfach mehr als nur pure Rationalität. Das kann mir keiner erzählen das er sich das Flatline kauft weil er glaubt es ist ein saugutes Bike (es weiß ja keiner ausser dir, da es niemand fahren konnte).

Ich würde es aber gerne mal testen und mit dem RMX vergleichen. Das mit dem Bikefestival am Gardasee wird bei mir nichts werden, aber ich habe gelesen, dass das Testcenter auch in Bad Wildbad am Start ist und da einer meiner Wohnsitze ja direkt bei Wildbad ist werde ich da auf jeden Fall vorbeischauen. Bist du da auch am Start Mario?

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. März 2008)

sogar aus Pforzheim  Mr.Bike lässt grüßen was meinst du mit "Gesamtpaket"?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. März 2008)

das Bike lässt sich 100% richtig geil fahren und sieht auch noch ganz gut geil aus. Musste es mir auch lange anschauen  

Wäre da nur nicht die kleine Geschichte mit Taiwan  

als ich werde es in Winteberg bei den Dirt Masters testen  
Während dessen habt ihr mein Slayer und könnt euch über mein Problem  damit Gedanken machen. Euer Techsupport war damit am Telefon überfordert.


----------



## dirtpaw (28. März 2008)

bei Rocky soll es halt gut fahren und gut ausschauen (incl. Verarbeitung). Lack und Aufkleber find ich jetzt, was man so sieht, nicht so prickelnd. Schweissnähte aber in Ordnung.
Auf dem Bild seh ich nen Typen (wohl Nordamerikaner) der einen fertigen Rahmen anschaut. Die Frage ist, wo die Produktion angelaufen ist!
Gibt dazu auch ein paar interessante postings im mtbr Rocky Forum....
Wenn sie schon sparen wollen, sollen sie halt gleich alles in Taiwan machen: Schweissen, Lackieren, Qalitätskontrolle. Dann aber bitte auch direkt von Taiwan ins jeweilige Endabnehmerland direkt verschiffen und nicht 2x um die halbe welt via Kanada und dann erst nach.....

happy trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (28. März 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ... Während dessen habt ihr mein Slayer und könnt euch über mein Problem  damit Gedanken machen. Euer Techsupport war damit am Telefon überfordert.



Das hab ich doch schonmal gelesen ... was ist mit deinem Slayer  vielleicht mal im Slayer Thread von den Probs berichten?!

Bei Hibike in Kronberg steht ein Flatline, habs also schon live gesehen, aber schön find ich des immer noch nicht. Naja manche brauchen vlt. etwas länger 

Zu Canada ... die `08er SXCs scheinen daher zu kommen, jedenfalls besagt das der Aufkleber vom Schweißer


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. März 2008)

jo, mog wi dat!


----------



## Grüner Hulk (28. März 2008)

Ich hätt gern den Rahmen in matt schwarz und den Unterarm des Herrn der den Rahmen hält (schauts mal das Verhältnis Unter- zu Oberarm an) damit ich das fertige bike aufs Dach vom Auto krieg. Fahren kann ich dann allein


----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. März 2008)

dann kauf dir halt das flaty 1  vom Rahmen her sindse alle gleich


----------



## ribisl (7. April 2008)

Welche Grösse ist bei 1,81m empfehlenswert? Ich denke M oder?
Gibts eigentlich irgendwo Geometriedaten vom Flatline? Auf Bikeaction hab ich nichts gedunden.


----------



## arseburn (7. April 2008)

ribisl schrieb:


> Welche Grösse ist bei 1,81m empfehlenswert? Ich denke M oder?
> Gibts eigentlich irgendwo Geometriedaten vom Flatline? Auf Bikeaction hab ich nichts gedunden.



auf bike.com den Katalog runterladen...ich glaub da sind Geometriedaten drin.
Also ich persönlich finde das Flatline wunderschön...allerdings frage ich mich, ob es möglich sein wird das Flatline 1 mit dem Kupferfarbenen Rahmen vom Flatline 2 zu bekommen, zum Preis des Flatline 1 versteht sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ribisl (7. April 2008)

Ich hätt ja gern den goldgelben in der Flatline 2 Config....wird aber wohl nit hinhaun....


----------



## TurboLenzen (7. April 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> allerdings frage ich mich, ob es möglich sein wird das Flatline 1 mit dem Kupferfarbenen Rahmen vom Flatline 2 zu bekommen, zum Preis des Flatline 1 versteht sich



Wie hast du dir das vorgestellt? Wenn du einen Händler findest der es dir umbaut vielleicht. Das kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen!?


----------



## ribisl (7. April 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> auf bike.com den Katalog runterladen...ich glaub da sind Geometriedaten drin.
> Also ich persönlich finde das Flatline wunderschön...allerdings frage ich mich, ob es möglich sein wird das Flatline 1 mit dem Kupferfarbenen Rahmen vom Flatline 2 zu bekommen, zum Preis des Flatline 1 versteht sich



Mir gfällt der schwarze Rahmen eigentlich eh besser als der braune - wir sollten Rahmen tauschen...


----------



## arseburn (7. April 2008)

ribisl schrieb:


> Mir gfällt der schwarze Rahmen eigentlich eh besser als der braune - wir sollten Rahmen tauschen...



Du, von mir aus gerne...ich hätte den braunen gerne in L


----------



## ribisl (7. April 2008)

das wär ja schon mal das erste Problem....
...braun is ja auch ganz nett...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. April 2008)

das Flatline sieht in allen Farben geil aus . Werde mir das 1er holen ein Paar Teile verkaufen dann en Roco TsT rein und den Rahmen in meiner Wunschfarbe lackieren lassen, dass Endergebnis seht ihr irgentwann in meiner Fotogalerie


----------



## arseburn (7. April 2008)

ribisl schrieb:


> das wär ja schon mal das erste Problem....
> ...braun is ja auch ganz nett...



wieso? du kaufst den braunen in L ich den schwarzen in M oder wie Du ihn halt haben willst und dann tauschen wie einfach...oder hab ich da grad nen groben Gedankenfehler  
Aber im Ernst: Wär für mich echt eine Überlegung wert, das so zu lösen.
Allerdings kann ich noch nicht bei Markteinfürung zuschlagen...ich weiss ja nicht, wie sehr es Dir unter den Fingernägeln juckt...


----------



## blaubaer (24. April 2008)

Flatline in Action, geht zwar mehr oder weniger um die neue Saint 09...


----------



## arseburn (24. April 2008)

Ich weiss nicht, ob es schon gepostet wurde, aber da hats auch noch eins

http://youtube.com/watch?v=-ocosAZ0HiE

Auch die Aussage bei 0:20 ist geil


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. April 2008)

ja das is mein Nickname ;-) und das isn Ausschnitt von Seasons xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. April 2008)

danke blaubaer das hab ich schon wo anders gepostet gehabt


----------



## arseburn (24. April 2008)

Dann versorg uns (und vorallem mich) mit fotos von deinem im aufbau befindlichen flatline (bitte)


----------



## Hunter-dirt (25. April 2008)

ähm du verwechselst da was o0 ich bin kein teamfahrer daher kann ich den rahmen auch erst kaufen wenner aufm markt ist  aber sobald ichn hab gibts pics vom aubau des flatline pro


----------



## arseburn (25. April 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> ähm du verwechselst da was o0 ich bin kein teamfahrer daher kann ich den rahmen auch erst kaufen wenner aufm markt ist  aber sobald ichn hab gibts pics vom aubau des flatline pro



dann hab Das,was unter Deinem Avatar steht: "Rocky Mountain Flatline - im aufbau" falsch verstanden


----------



## Hunter-dirt (25. April 2008)

wird aufgebaut sobald ichs hab  sorry


----------



## RattleHead (26. April 2008)

http://bike.shimano.com/publish/content/global_cycle/en/us/index/news_and_info/news/saint_video.html

Why Rocky dissed him is just stupid..........


----------



## TurboLenzen (28. April 2008)

darf ich kurz stören?

















Viel Spaß damit...


----------



## Redking (28. April 2008)

Hmmm Kölner Nummernschild????
Bist du häufiger hier????
Gruss
Klaus


----------



## TurboLenzen (28. April 2008)

Nee Nissan ist neuer Team Sponsor von Rocky bzw. von Bikeaction und Nissan Deutschland sitzt in Köln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (28. April 2008)

Und mit dem darfst Du jetzt rummoshen und lifestyle Fotos machen? Der Dirk (oder Nissan) hat ja ein Gottvertrauen 
Ich erinnere mich an die Autobahnauffahrt Nuernberg...mit dem anderen Pickup 

P.S. Geile Kurbeln!


----------



## blaubaer (28. April 2008)

schigg 

etwas nimmt mich jetzt trotzdem wunder, auch wenn es bei mir ja kein flatline mehr wird. was ist da jetzt für ein dämpfer verbaut (länge) ?
und der rahmen ist einer der neusten generation, keiner der protos mehr ??


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. April 2008)

da ich mich ja schon seit längerem dran gewöhnt habe, muss ich sagen ich finde es echt schick. Die Farbe sieht auf deinen Bildern viel geiler aus.
Naja übernächstes Wochenende nä.


----------



## iNSANE! (28. April 2008)

Ich tippe mal auf ROCO TST-R (wegen dem Hebelchen) --> 222mm.
Noe ist Serie soweit ich weiss


----------



## TurboLenzen (28. April 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Und mit dem darfst Du jetzt rummoshen und lifestyle Fotos machen? Der Dirk (oder Nissan) hat ja ein Gottvertrauen
> Ich erinnere mich an die Autobahnauffahrt Nuernberg...mit dem anderen Pickup
> 
> P.S. Geile Kurbeln!



Was denn, was denn? Das war doch erste Sahne! Gehen schon gut die Biester!



blaubaer schrieb:


> schigg
> 
> etwas nimmt mich jetzt trotzdem wunder, auch wenn es bei mir ja kein flatline mehr wird. was ist da jetzt für ein dämpfer verbaut (länge) ?
> und der rahmen ist einer der neusten generation, keiner der protos mehr ??



Richtig, der Rahmen ist Endversion so wie er bald im Laden stehen wird.
Einbaulänge ist 241mm.



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> da ich mich ja schon seit längerem dran gewöhnt habe, muss ich sagen ich finde es echt schick. Die Farbe sieht auf deinen Bildern viel geiler aus.
> Naja übernächstes Wochenende nä.



Die Farbe ist der Knaller! Ist zwar "noch" der erste Aufbau, aber so wies da steht find ich richtig sick! 19,2 Kilo! Und das mit 888!!!



iNSANE! schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf ROCO TST-R (wegen dem Hebelchen) --> 222mm.
> Noe ist Serie soweit ich weiss



ROCO TST-R OEM mit 241mm Einbaulänge.


danke euch erstmal...

Bis bald,


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. April 2008)

hui 19,2? das ist schon mal gut.
Das sind aber nicht die Mavic 729 oder?

Das Bild mit dem Pickup hättest du nicht hochladen dürfen.
Jetzt bekomme ich wieder Anschiss von Sw!tch.  
Ständg dieses Auseinandergebaue der Bikes etc... . Da ist ein Pick up doch deutlich besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocsam (28. April 2008)

..ich vermisse das bei der aktuellen Diskussion WICHTIGSTE Photo: Tretlager von unten wg. Gestaltung der Seriennummer ...


----------



## Soulbrother (28. April 2008)

PickUp´s sind doch doof!

Fetter Bock Mario  ...na ja,wie der Niko schon erwähnt hat...zum opening dann


----------



## arseburn (28. April 2008)

Sieht sehr geil aus...dennoch würde mich interessieren, ob die Rocky Mountain Decals am Unterrohr (bei dem hydroform Schutzblech) so sein sollen (2 gekreuzt) oder ob das "Custom" ist. Und ist die Dämpferbuchse am Unterrohr jetzt wirklich so lang, wie vermutet wird? Hebt die auch?


----------



## TurboLenzen (28. April 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> hui 19,2? das ist schon mal gut.
> Das sind aber nicht die Mavic 729 oder?



Mavic EX823.



arseburn schrieb:


> Sieht sehr geil aus...dennoch würde mich interessieren, ob die Rocky Mountain Decals am Unterrohr (bei dem hydroform Schutzblech) so sein sollen (2 gekreuzt) oder ob das "Custom" ist. Und ist die Dämpferbuchse am Unterrohr jetzt wirklich so lang, wie vermutet wird? Hebt die auch?



Bei den Aufklebern war ich selber so kreativ und hab 2 gekreutzt. Der Kunde kann das Handhaben wie er möchte. Es liegen verschiedene bei.
Die Achse ist so lang wie geplant. Muss aber nicht die ganze Kraft tragen, denn es sind gefräste Buchsen zwischen Dämpfer und Rahmen die sich mit dem Dämpfer verbinden. Von dem her hält das ohne Probleme!

greets,


----------



## decolocsta (28. April 2008)

also ist das Mountain wenigstens ausgeschrieben....und nicht durch dieses kack MTN abgekürzt, richtig?


----------



## TurboLenzen (28. April 2008)

Es sind beide Varianten dabei. Und dazu noch in zwei unterschiedlichen Größen. Also insgesamt jewils 4 Möglichkeiten für links und rechts.


----------



## blaubaer (28. April 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Es sind beide Varianten dabei. Und dazu noch in zwei unterschiedlichen Größen. Also insgesamt jewils 4 Möglichkeiten für links und rechts.



ich weiss diese frage gehört eig. nicht hier rein, gibts dass mit den aufklebern nur beim Flatline ? oder auch beim SS ??


----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. April 2008)

mario einfach nurn hammer geiles bike sowas darf sich fahrrad nennen ;-) da haste wenichstens was unterm arsch. Wäre en Dodge Ram nich noch schöner gewesen?


----------



## arseburn (28. April 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Es sind beide Varianten dabei. Und dazu noch in zwei unterschiedlichen Größen. Also insgesamt jewils 4 Möglichkeiten für links und rechts.



Also gar keine Aufkleber unter Klarlack? Oder nur die großen Decals? wie auch immer, das finde ich ja schon mal cool, dass einem da die Wahl gelassen wird


----------



## Hunter-dirt (29. April 2008)

dann kannmer ja noch was aufs auto kleben xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (14. Mai 2008)

Viele Gruesse aus Whistler von mir und dem Flatline 3 demo/testbike
das ich freundlicherweise zur verfuehgung gestellt bekommen habe bis mein
eigenes bike fertig ist ... service wird in taiwan wohl gross geschrieben 



bin das bike bisher nur ein wenig gerollt am woe wird im whistler bikepark dann richtig getestet ...



mehr bilder in meinem album


----------



## neikless (14. Mai 2008)

viele gruesse aus whistler von mir und dem Flatline 3 demo bike das ich fahren darf bis mein eigenes fertig ist ...


----------



## neikless (14. Mai 2008)




----------



## neikless (14. Mai 2008)

irgendwie schaffe ich es nicht die bilder hochzuladen schaut mal in mein album sind paar bilder vom flatline 3 das ich fahren darf bis mein eigenes fertig ist
gruesse aus whistler



UPS ging ja wohl doch naja bitte loeschen  SORRY


----------



## iNSANE! (14. Mai 2008)

Schoene Szenerie...vielleicht sollte ich auch nach CA ziehen...na mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt.
Haeng den Bock doch mal an die Waage! Interessiert mich.


----------



## neikless (14. Mai 2008)

fuehlt sich schwerer als mein RMX an ! aber lasst sich besser zirkeln


----------



## neikless (15. Mai 2008)

... ist aber sogar tourentauglich


----------



## Xexano (15. Mai 2008)

Das ist *das Kaufargument* schlechthin! 

Schnell mal kurz vorm droppen ein Bier reinzischen!


----------



## arseburn (15. Mai 2008)

Leider hat das Flatline in der neuen Freeride ja nicht so gut abgeschnitten. Ich hab mich jetzt wirklich von denen verunsichern lassen. Kann jemand inzwischen einen "umfassenden" Fahrbericht abliefern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (15. Mai 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Leider hat das Flatline in der neuen Freeride ja nicht so gut abgeschnitten. Ich hab mich jetzt wirklich von denen verunsichern lassen. Kann jemand inzwischen einen "umfassenden" Fahrbericht abliefern?



was schreibt die Freeride denn? 

hab letztes WE in Ogau mal kurz eins in die Hand genommen. Klar, das Rad war nicht nach meinen Wünschen aufgebaut und abgestimmt, aber was mir dabei trotzdem aufgefallen ist: 
- das Rad ist sackschwer, obwohl der Aufbau gewichtsmäßig ganz ok war. Zitat vom Bikeaction-Typ: "Dafür ist es sehr handlich"
- das Oberrohr in Größe M war für mich (183cm) seeehr lang - handlich?
- es hat das typische Rocky-Feeling im Rad zu sitzen....


----------



## Condor (15. Mai 2008)

neikless schrieb:


> ... ist aber sogar tourentauglich



SiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiSiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!!!!!


----------



## arseburn (15. Mai 2008)

Osti schrieb:


> was schreibt die Freeride denn?
> 
> hab letztes WE in Ogau mal kurz eins in die Hand genommen. Klar, das Rad war nicht nach meinen Wünschen aufgebaut und abgestimmt, aber was mir dabei trotzdem aufgefallen ist:
> - das Rad ist sackschwer, obwohl der Aufbau gewichtsmäßig ganz ok war. Zitat vom Bikeaction-Typ: "Dafür ist es sehr handlich"
> ...









Eigendlich sollte das Flatline mein nächstes Bike werden, aber inzwischen bin ich auch sehr von dem Norco Shore angetan...wobei das auch nicht grade ein Leichtgewicht ist. Momentan fahre ich ein 19" Slayer, aber da ich 2m groß bin, sollte mein nächstes Bike solle schon ein etwas längeres Oberrohr und ein längeren Radstand haben...für die gröbere Action.Von daher fällt mein Augenmerk auf die Beiden. Das Spezi Demo hat auch wieder abgeräumt, ist aber das kleinste von allen....hach ja, wer die Wahl hat...zu welchem Bike würdet ihr tendieren?


----------



## Dome_2001 (15. Mai 2008)

Echt Schade das das Flatline nicht sonderlich gut abgeschnitten hat. Bevor ich mich entscheide werde ich noch ein paar Tests abwarten. Mal schauen wie die anderen Zeitschriften das Bike bewerten und am liebsten werde ich es eh noch Probe fahren. Wäre echt schade, müsste mir sonst echt noch das RMX besorgen


----------



## Jako (15. Mai 2008)

hi, ich bin genau das abgebildete flatline 2 in oberammergau 3 abfahrten gefahren. ich bin 1,83 groß und habe die größe M getestet größe L war mir entschieden zu lang und habe ich erst gar nicht probiert. vor der fahrt musste ich erst mal die gabel verstellen - der rebound war viel zu langsam.... vorher bin ich 4 abfahrten mit meinem 15kg slayer gefahren - ich war echt gespannt wie sich so ein 20 kg "schiff" bewegen lässt..... schon bei den ersten kleinen drops war ich überrascht wie leicht sich das flatline bewegen läßt. als es etwas steiler wurde, mit felsen und wurzeln, merkte man zu meinem slayer was die tiefere sitzposition, mehr federweg, längerer radstand und der lenkwinkel ausmachen - das flatline fährt im vergleich wie auf schienen. selbst bei den engen schlangenlinien im mittelteil und am ende hatte ich mit dem flatline ein besseres gefühl wie auf meinem slayer.
mein fazit als rookie auf freeride oder DH-bikes: ich find´s super geil, ich war überrascht wie wendig so ein 20 kilo teil sein kann - durch die tiefe, zentrale sitzposition bekommt man eine enorme sicherheit bei geschwindigkeit und sprüngen. andere bikes zum vergleich bin ich noch nicht gefahren...... gruß jako


----------



## bike-it-easy (15. Mai 2008)

Interessant wäre natürlich zu wissen, welche der doch zahlreichen Möglichkeiten zur Dämpferpositionierung beim Test verwendet wurde. Diese Position ist auch nicht gerade unerheblich, ob ein Bike dann "leicht abkippend" oder eher "agil im Handling" zu fahren ist.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (15. Mai 2008)

wer gibt schon was auf diese testberichte der bikeBRAVO
nach ein paar tagen im bikepark werde ich euch berichten


----------



## Nofaith (15. Mai 2008)

Das mit der BikeBravo musste ja jetzt wieder kommen, wahrscheinlich sind wieder alle bestochen worden (dazu war ein schöner Artikel in der vorherigen Ausgabe)

Letztlich muss natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden welches Bike zu ihm passt, solche Tests dienen ja nur zur Orientierung. Aber an den Werten und Eindrücken der Tester muss man nicht immer grundsätzlich zweifeln. Gabel und Dämpfer-Setup werden ja nicht nur beim Faltline eingestellt sondern auch bei den anderen Bikes. Das Gewicht z.B. wird wohl kaum gemogelt sein. 19,3kg sind nicht gerade leicht, damit ählich dem Slayer SS. Das Bike liegt auch über dem Preislimit dieses Tests und dafür hat es schon relativ dürftig abgeschnitten, mich würde interessieren wie es gegenüber anderen Bikes in der 3.5K-Klasse abgeschnitten hätte.


----------



## Xexano (15. Mai 2008)

Das Spezi hat schon bei dem Test gut abgeschnitten. Aber meiner Meinung nach ist das/der(?) (wenn ich mich nach der Freeride richte) Votec der absolute Gewinner. Für weniger als 3000,-  so eine gute Ausstattung und dann auch noch sehr gute Fahreindrücke!

Das soll einer mal Nachmachen. Votec macht doch auch irgendwie Werbung mit "Made in Germany"?


----------



## arseburn (15. Mai 2008)

Was mich dennoch stutzig macht , ist die Tatsache, dass sie bei dem Flatline das Gewicht von 19,3 kg bemÃ¤ngeln ( RahmengrÃ¶Ãe M wohlgemerkt).
Bei dem Norco Shore (RahmengrÃ¶Ãe S) sind die 19,2 kg vÃ¶llig ok. Irgendwie messen die mit zweierlei MaÃ, oder irre ich?



Xexano schrieb:


> Das Spezi hat schon bei dem Test gut abgeschnitten. Aber meiner Meinung nach ist das/der(?) (wenn ich mich nach der Freeride richte) Votec der absolute Gewinner. FÃ¼r weniger als 3000,- â¬ so eine gute Ausstattung und dann auch noch sehr gute FahreindrÃ¼cke!
> 
> Das soll einer mal Nachmachen. Votec macht doch auch irgendwie Werbung mit "Made in Germany"?



Das Norco Shore schneidet doch auch ersklassig ab. Die Ausstattung ist doch auch ok fÃ¼r 2500â¬?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. Mai 2008)

tja Xexano die Schwaben können halt doch noch was  nee nee mal Spaß zur Seite. Ich würde generell nie auf Test hören ich mein jeder hat sein eigenen Geschmack wie sein "Traum" Bike aussehen sollte. Deshalb bau ich meins ja auch selber auf  ich werde mich mal am Sonntag auf son Ding werfen und dann mal auf 'Hardcore' Testen  (Bad Wildbad). Sooo ich hau mir jetzt nochmal Seasons rein mit dem schönen Flatline *g* ride on


----------



## arseburn (16. Mai 2008)

neikless schrieb:


> wer gibt schon was auf diese testberichte der bikeBRAVO
> nach ein paar tagen im bikepark werde ich euch berichten






Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> ich werde mich mal am Sonntag auf son Ding werfen und dann mal auf 'Hardcore' Testen  (Bad Wildbad). Sooo ich hau mir jetzt nochmal Seasons rein mit dem schönen Flatline *g* ride on



Kommt in die Hufe !!! Ich hab mich schon so auf das Flatline gefreut...


----------



## neikless (16. Mai 2008)

so da der bikepark erst am samstag auf macht habe ich das flatline 3 heute mal ueber die xc single trail um whistler gejadgt ...

so lange es eben oder leicht bergauf geht laesst es sich erstaunlich gut treten geht es jedoch steiler bergauf gehts dann schon hefig zur sache
auf dem trails muss man sich an das tiefe tretlager erst mal gewoehnen um nicht zu oft haengen zu bleiben der hinterbau ist richtig nice saugt sich wirklich scheinbar am boden fest ! und um die kurven liegt es wie auf schienen bin zuvor RMX gefahren aber kein vergleich fuehlte mich sofort wohl und sicher dank der endlosen traktion in allen lagen ... bergab buegelt die gabel und der hinterbau alles platt aber im vergleich zum RMX mit deutlich mehr kontrolle und jederzeit hat man das gefuhl das bike in jede erdenkliche richtung werfen zu koennen richtungswechsel sind ein kinderspiel !
trotz der tatsache das ich das flatline in 18" (M) und mein RMX in 16.5" gefahren bin kommt das flatline mir auf den trail agiler vor bin nun gespannt wie es sich im park faehrt und vorallem fliegt !


----------



## iNSANE! (16. Mai 2008)

Ich frage mich echt warum grundsaetzlich und immer den Bikemags Unfaehigkeit und Bestechlichkeit vorgeworfen wird.
In Wirklichkeit ist es doch so, dass genau die Leute, die fuer sich immer die absolute Wahrheit beanspruchen, sowas von verblendet sind, dass sie sicher nicht mehr neutral urteilen koennen. Und das gilt ganz besonders fuer die, die ein gewisses Item ihr eigen nennen...(oder nennen werden)
Mir faellt es bspw. auch etwas schwer ueber meine iPhone schlechtes zu sagen - denn dann wuerde ich ja fast eingestehen dass ich der Werbung und den Emotionen die es vermittelt auf den Leim gegangen bin. (Somit geschehen)
Und genausowenig erwarte ich jetzt von Flatline Besitzer / zukuenftigen dass sie der Freeride ein wahres Wort eingestehen, und erst recht nicht dass sie sich kritisch auessern werden ueber das Produkt das aus Emotionen heraus fuer viel Geld erworben wurde...

Dass neu und trendy nicht immer besser ist koennen glaub ich einige bestaetigen. Vor allem mein Freund Meth3434 und ich...

P.S. Das Gewicht ist echt eine "schwere" Enttaeuschung. Und das Hinterachsgebloedel sowieso.

P.P.S. Mal wieder eine solide Bank - das Demo...denke das kann man echt empfehlen.


----------



## Lasse (16. Mai 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Was mich dennoch stutzig macht , ist die Tatsache, dass sie bei dem Flatline das Gewicht von 19,3 kg bemängeln ( Rahmengröße M wohlgemerkt).
> Bei dem Norco Shore (Rahmengröße S) sind die 19,2 kg völlig ok. Irgendwie messen die mit zweierlei Maß, oder irre ich?



Beim Rocky wurden Reifen mit XC-Karkasse verbaut, um unter 20 Kilo zu bleiben. Damit hatten wir alle 500 Meter Platten und mussten schrauben. Generell haben wir nix gegen Bikes, die 19 Kilo wiegen, wenn sie gut ausbalanciert sind und die Ausstattung stimmig ist. Das Norco fährt sich nicht, als würde es so viel wiegen. Das Rocky fährt sich, als würde es mehr wiegen. 

Alle Angaben sind subjektive Fahreindrücke die aus dem Vergleich mit anderen Bikes resultieren. 



Gruß,

Christian


----------



## neikless (17. Mai 2008)

... nicht gerade positiv sind mir noch die saint disc brakes aufgefallen sie lassen sich ganz ordentlich dosieren aber am ende hin koennten sie etwas mehr power vertragen an einem bike wie dem flatline dringend noetig !
im vergleich dazu sind sogar hope M4 kraftvoller !

lieber felix danke das du mich fuer verblendet haelst  verliebt bin ich ganz sicher versuche trotz alle dem soweit mir moeglich eine objektive meinung abzugeben stelle dazu auch gern eben den vergleich auf zum RMX liegt mir eben nahe ... klar ist das flatline keine offenbarung aber sicher eine weiterentwicklung  love the ride 

und in der bike bravo steht eben hin und wieder ziemlich viel mist 
so hat zb ein mag mal die verarbeitung am flatline bemaengelt wobei es sich um einen prototypen handelte ... aber fehler macht numal jeder wir ich du sogar apple  oder die die's kaufen ... mein macbook ist auch im arsch 

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (18. Mai 2008)

ey sisi, wo bleibt dein gesülze?  Wie war Kranked 7?


----------



## Red Dragon (18. Mai 2008)

Und Niclas, bisher zufrieden mit der Kiste?

Hoffe doch deins wird schöner als dieses Leihbike, weil das is irgendwie langweilig.... 

Naja, wenn du wieder nach D-Land kommst klappt das mit mal fahrn, es is fast fertig, fehlen nur noch ein paar Parts.


----------



## iNSANE! (18. Mai 2008)

Mein Mac Book geht zum Glück noch, Niclas  Ein bisschen verblendet sind wir übrigens alle - sonst würden wir ja Canyon fahren.

@RedDragon, schön dass Du Dein RMX bald fertig hast...


----------



## Red Dragon (18. Mai 2008)

Nee, kein RMX, hier gehts um was anderes gebautes.......

Nämlich den Freeride-Umbau meines Slayers.


----------



## iNSANE! (18. Mai 2008)

Bin mal gespannt!


----------



## neikless (18. Mai 2008)

ja lass mal ein canyon treffen machen red dragon du darfst dann auch mit deinem/meinem RMX kommen bin auch gespannt auf mein altes baby bin mit dem flatline recht zufrieden meins wird weniger langweilig ... versprochen !
so muss jetzt los in den park abwohl ich ziemlich verkatert bin von der kranked7 premiere party gestern ...


----------



## Red Dragon (18. Mai 2008)

Dann sei mal gespannt, ich denke es wird dir gefallen  

Keine Playmobil-Teile und Mogelparts, so wie sichs gehört.

Man, ich wär jetzt gern wo du bist.......


----------



## Hunter-dirt (18. Mai 2008)

Hatte es heute unter meim Arsch  liebe auf den ersten Blick 
Das Teil steckt alles weg was geht und verzeiht Fehler ohne Ende und wie schon einige gesagt haben es klebt auf der Strecke. Ich glaub ich hab mein Traumbike(Rahmen) gefunden


----------



## arseburn (18. Mai 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Hatte es heute unter meim Arsch  liebe auf den ersten Blick
> Das Teil steckt alles weg was geht und verzeiht Fehler ohne Ende und wie schon einige gesagt haben es klebt auf der Strecke. Ich glaub ich hab mein Traumbike(Rahmen) gefunden



Du sprichst vom Faltline? Und wo warst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (18. Mai 2008)

ja vom Flatline war um 10e da bis ca. 12e


----------



## arseburn (18. Mai 2008)

nah...ich will doch nicht wissen wann du da warst sondern WO  
Und haben sie da, wo du warst, auch ein Flatline in L zum Testen?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (18. Mai 2008)

in Bad Wildbad na klar


----------



## iNSANE! (19. Mai 2008)

@Red Dragon - schön dass Du immernoch nicht die Eier hast einfach mal Farbe zu bekennen. Danke Niclas...


----------



## neikless (19. Mai 2008)

FAZIT : das bike macht richtig laune fliegt sich schoen und walzt alles nieder !


----------



## Red Dragon (19. Mai 2008)

> @Red Dragon - schön dass Du immernoch nicht die Eier hast einfach mal Farbe zu bekennen. Danke Niclas...



Ich glaube, wir klären das mal bei 'nem kühlen Getränk deiner Wahl nach 'nem Ride im Bikepark.

Und Niclas: Fürs in Whistler sein und riden hasse ich dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (19. Mai 2008)

neikless schrieb:


> FAZIT : das bike macht richtig laune fliegt sich schoen und walzt alles nieder !



ohja du sagst es


----------



## pieleh (21. Mai 2008)

Zweiter - mein Flatline ist da


----------



## Osti (21. Mai 2008)

pieleh schrieb:


> Zweiter - mein Flatline ist da



sah schick aus....


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. Mai 2008)

pieleh schrieb:


> Zweiter - mein Flatline ist da



dann zeig mal  meiner wird auch die nächsten Wochen kommen  aber leider nur der Rahmen, bei mir wirds dann noch ne weile dauern


----------



## pieleh (22. Mai 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> dann zeig mal  meiner wird auch die nächsten Wochen kommen  aber leider nur der Rahmen, bei mir wirds dann noch ne weile dauern


Fotos kommen nächste Woche - muß den Rahmen erst noch aufbauen...


----------



## rocsam (22. Mai 2008)

@pieleh: Wenn Du einen Serien-Rahmne hast, bitte klär uns doch über die Rahmennummer-Codierung auf: 2008XXXXXX oder RBKplus Zifferncode?? Du brauchst ja nicht die ganze Rahmennummer zu verraten


----------



## neikless (23. Mai 2008)

man kann auch bilder von rahmen machen ... 

hier ein nettes vid ungedingt bis ende ansehen 
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/18824/


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. Mai 2008)

das vid is alt  wennde das vid seasons gekauft hast siehste das flatline auch in action


----------



## liltrialer (26. Mai 2008)

hey leute kann mir einer nen link schicken wo man den flatline pro rahmen bekommt?
Weil irgendwie finde ich nur kompletträder.
wäre sehr nett von euch...
danke im vorraus.


----------



## neikless (26. Mai 2008)

www.frorider.com (frank kimmerle gaertringen)
www.bikeaction.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liltrialer (26. Mai 2008)

also ich finde da keine daten uber den frame also ggf finde den garnicht...


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (26. Mai 2008)

liltrialer schrieb:


> also ich finde da keine daten uber den frame also ggf finde den garnicht...



ruf doch einfach an! Ist sehr hilfsbereit, der Herr Kimmerle.


----------



## Fabeymer (26. Mai 2008)

liltrialer schrieb:


> also ich finde da keine daten uber den frame also ggf finde den garnicht...




MT Sports hat den Rahmen auf der Shop-Seite. 

http://www.rmb-proshop.de/

Der Laden sitzt in der Nähe von Freising und ist sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Mai 2008)

hibike, kimmerle, mt-sports, mr.bike und und und


----------



## liltrialer (27. Mai 2008)

danke


----------



## eldorado69 (28. Mai 2008)

Hi!
Habe gestern ein Flatline Pro  (ohne Steuersatz, Sattelstütze, Innenlager, ) mit Roco Dämpfer abgewogen. Ergebnis: 6.1 kg. Der lange Dämpfer hat sicher seinen Anteil daran, aber das ist ganz schön viel.
lg


----------



## arseburn (28. Mai 2008)

soll ja auch was aushalten


----------



## iNSANE! (28. Mai 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> soll ja auch was aushalten


 

Geiles statement, Alter!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Mai 2008)

hm, trotzdem bin ich etwas enttäuscht.
Der wiegt dann ja genauso viel wie das RMX.
Ich dachte der sollte leichter werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (28. Mai 2008)

War auch ironisch gemeint - dass Gewicht und Festigkeit primaer mal nix miteinander zu tun haben, dürfte ja klar sein


----------



## arseburn (28. Mai 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> War auch ironisch gemeint - dass Gewicht und Festigkeit primaer mal nix miteinander zu tun haben, dürfte ja klar sein



Also mein Statement sollte auch ironisch sein, nur um das mal festzuhalten.


----------



## numinisflo (28. Mai 2008)

Da hat man gedacht das Flatline wäre leichter geraten als das RMX und schon ist es wieder die gleiche Keule geworden. Schade.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Mai 2008)

ja leider. Muss man halt wieder im Aufbau ein weing aufs Gewicht achten.

@ iNSANE
  ja stimmt. Siehe Intense z.B.


----------



## iNSANE! (28. Mai 2008)

Arseburn - war mir klar, deswegen auch mein Kommentar. Der war ernst gemeint  und sollte zeigen dass ich mit Deiner Ironie voll mitgehe.
Gut, dass was jetzt beim Flatline am Rahmen nicht gespart wurde kann man ja jetzt danke 83er Atlas Kurbeln wieder sparen. Und dann noch ne Thai Feder...


----------



## numinisflo (28. Mai 2008)

Klar kann man hier und da sinnvoll sparen ohne auf Stabilität zu verzichten, jedoch macht es die ganze Geschichte wesentlich einfacher wenn man bereits beim Rahmen 1 oder 1,5kg spart.
Das dies ohne Stabilitätseinbuße funktioniert zeigen ja einige andere Hersteller. Und irgendwie hatte ich auch in Erinnerung dass das Flatline leichter werden sollte als das RMX - vielleicht habe ich das aber auch nur geträumt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (29. Mai 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Klar kann man hier und da sinnvoll sparen ohne auf Stabilität zu verzichten, jedoch macht es die ganze Geschichte wesentlich einfacher wenn man bereits beim Rahmen 1 oder 1,5kg spart.
> Das dies ohne Stabilitätseinbuße funktioniert zeigen ja einige andere Hersteller. Und irgendwie hatte ich auch in Erinnerung dass das Flatline leichter werden sollte als das RMX - vielleicht habe ich das aber auch nur geträumt...



nee die gleiche Info habe ich auch... aber wisst ihr wie Scheiß egal mir das ist? Es ist einfach ein geiles Bike, Punkt aus.


----------



## arseburn (29. Mai 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> nee die gleiche Info habe ich auch... aber wisst ihr wie Scheiß egal mir das ist? Es ist einfach ein geiles Bike, Punkt aus.



WORD


----------



## iNSANE! (29. Mai 2008)

You guys make me smile


----------



## numinisflo (29. Mai 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> nee die gleiche Info habe ich auch... aber wisst ihr wie Scheiß egal mir das ist? Es ist einfach ein geiles Bike, Punkt aus.



Es geht mir auch nicht darum das Flatline schlecht zu machen, ich glaube gerne das es ein sehr gutes Bike ist. Schließlich bin ich mit meinem RMX auch extrem gut zurechtgekommen - und das trotz 20kg.
Die Überlegung geht bzw. ging in die Richtung: Was wäre, wenn...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (29. Mai 2008)

jo und was wäre wenn? ^^


----------



## arseburn (29. Mai 2008)

...dann könntest Du endlich guten Gewissens auf Gewichtstuning verzichten und Dir endlich mal stabiele (schwere) Teile ans Rad schrauben


----------



## iNSANE! (29. Mai 2008)

Hunter-Dirt. Deine Haltung ist ja jetzt mittlerweile zur Genüge rübergekommen. 
Jetzt musst Du mir aber mal was erklären: Du wirst nicht müde zu betonen wie "Scheiss-egal" Dir alles ist, woher, wie schwer, kunkurrenzfähiger Preis, welche Farbe, und was weis ich nicht so alles - dann sagst Du es ist "trotzdem nen geiles Bike" - woran machst Du das denn dann fest? 

Sicher am Fahrverhalten oder? 

Okay, wenn das aber wieder alles ist worum es geht, dann versteh ich nicht warum Du Dir nicht nen billigeres Canyon FRX holst?

Geht's dann doch um's Image? Das würde sich ja dann wieder nicht mehr mit Deiner "Mir ist alles egal Theorie" decken.

Wenn es aber um's Image geht - dann haben ja die Jünger, die Du immer für bisschen deppad hinstellst, doch recht: Nämlich dass man Rocky wegen dem Kult kauft - und der stirbt nun.

Denk mal drüber nach ob es wirklich gerechtfertigt ist, alle die sich darüber einen Kopf machen immerzu als bisschen "bescheuert" und "nicht als echte Rider, denen es 'um den ride geht' " hinzustellen - denn das ist das was Du klar implizierst.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (29. Mai 2008)

nee ich reg mich einfach nicht mehr über den Scheiß auf was andre gegenüber Rocky sagen, weils solangsam ankotzt von Seite zu Seite lesen zu müssen das Rocky Kult war. Wieso ises Heut nicht mehr? Nur weil die Schweißer jetzt in Taiwan sitzen und dort brutzeln? Ganz ährlich des geht einem solangsam aufn Sack. Ich kaufe ein Rad das zu mir passt und nicht weil es gut aussieht oder Kult hat. Ich glaub da müssen einige solangsam aufwachen und nachdenken das wir in einem neun Jahrtausend leben. Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall. Achja morgen kommen Pics vom Rahmen.


----------



## iNSANE! (29. Mai 2008)

Hast Du eigentlich meinen Post gelesen und verstanden?

Deine Antwort hat nicht wirklich was damit zu tun...aber das war irgendwie zu erwarten.

Ich wünsche Dir aber trotzdem Spass mit der Büchse - darum geht's ja, stimmts?


----------



## LAMERSON (29. Mai 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Hast Du eigentlich meinen Post gelesen und verstanden?
> 
> Deine Antwort hat nicht wirklich was damit zu tun...aber das war irgendwie zu erwarten.





YEAH ...
eine Tüte mit Popcorn und dieser Thread ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (29. Mai 2008)

100% Zustimmung iNSANE! Hauptsache man betont immer wie geil das Bike ist. Die Frage ist nur wann er den mehrtägigen Test-Ride gemacht hat, schliesslich betont er schon seit Wochen wie geil es ist. Nur gab's nix fahrbares in BRD.

EGAL: HAUPTSACHE GEIL  

* Dieser Post ist wichtig, denn es wurde mehrfach das Wort "Geil" benutzt *


----------



## arseburn (29. Mai 2008)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Nur gab's nix fahrbares in BRD.



Bitte? Wildbad und Winterberg....als Stichwort in die Runde geworfen.
Dass das Bike geil ist, will ich mal nicht bestreiten. Ich hab s leider nicht testfahren können, aber es gibt ja genug Leute, die davon berichtet haben  
Schwer? Um ehrlich zu sein ist es mir vollkommen Lachs bei meinen 95kg, ob ein Bike 2kg schwerer oder leichter ist. Solange die Geometrie passt und für mich lang genug ist, freut es mich.
Finde erstmal einen Rahmen mit dem Radstand.


----------



## Red Dragon (29. Mai 2008)

Nee, der posaunt das schon seit mindestens Dezember letzten Jahres so raus.....und damals gabs wirklich noch nix fahrbares außer den Prototypen.....


----------



## iNSANE! (29. Mai 2008)

Ach...nochmals: Objektiv spricht einfach nicht viel fürs Flatline.

Subjektiv immerhin (und das will ich nicht absprechen) das Fahrverhalten.

Wenn es aber nur um subjektive Dinge geht, dann frage ich mich halt warum er diese ebenfalls subjektiven Dinge wie "Kult", die andere empfinden, abspricht?

Objektiv gibt es doch 100 bessere Räder - und ich finde so ganz nebenbei zählen doch auch harte Werte, oder? Denn wenn nicht, sondern nur subjektive Dinge, dann...wiederholt sich alles was ich bereits gesagt habe...

Dass es aber Leute die ein Produkt bereits haben/haben werden, mit der Objektivität und Reflektion es nicht so haben ist ja bekannt - das habe ich ja auch schon eingestanden ("iPhone Verblendung" - warum kann mein Fon keine Songs mit Bluetooth versenden? - Ich tue so als ob's mir egal wäre)
So sagen sie dann: "Bei meinem Gewicht ist das Flatline Gewicht auch schon wurscht" - aber wenn es nen Kilo leichter wäre, hätte auch keiner was dagegen, oder?

Na was solls...


----------



## arseburn (29. Mai 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Dass es aber Leute die ein Produkt bereits haben/haben werden, mit der Objektivität und Reflektion es nicht so haben ist ja bekannt - das habe ich ja auch schon eingestanden ("iPhone Verblendung" - warum kann mein Fon keine Songs mit Bluetooth versenden? - Ich tue so als ob's mir egal wäre)
> So sagen sie dann: "Bei meinem Gewicht ist das Flatline Gewicht auch schon wurscht" - aber wenn es nen Kilo leichter wäre, hätte auch keiner was dagegen, oder?
> 
> Na was solls...



Nun, ich gebe Dir in allen Punkten recht...ausser dass es 100 bessere Bikes gibt, denn dazu bin ich zu wenige gefahren; auch das Flatline nicht.
Ob ich es mir kaufen werde, weiss ich nicht. Aber ich muss zugeben, dass ich es einfach "schön" finde. Desweiteren ist ein großes Kaufargument für mich, die Größe des Bikes / der Radstand.
Ich denke, dass ich ein sehr rational denkender Mensch bin...daher auch mein "ironisches Statement" in Bezug auf das Gewicht weiter vorne.
Also bitte nicht meine Objetivität anzweifeln  
Objektiv gesehen, hat das Flatline nämlich den längsten Radstand auf dem Markt.
Aber mal ganz "neutral" und wertefrei gefragt: Nenne mir doch bitte wenigstens 5 bessere Bikes, sodass ich weiter Kaufoptionen habe. Aber bitte kein Spezi, Intense, Ironhorse, Fusion; die sind alle raus, weil zu klein


----------



## Hunter-dirt (30. Mai 2008)

ach insane du hast immer recht... passt scho, ich hab mein eigenes Bild - Schluss aus. Gibts bei euch da im Kaff überhaupt welche zu kaufen? Ach stimmt von da ises ja nich weit von Taiwan.


----------



## iNSANE! (30. Mai 2008)

Ach Hunter-Dirt, ich habe Dich weder angegriffen noch den Besserwisser spielen wollen. Ich wollte einfach nur mal ein Feedback von Dir. 
Scheinbar bekommst Du das aber nicht hin. Damit entlarvst Du Dich selber...

Achja, welches Kaff meinst Du genau? Die 1,8mio Stadt K.L. oder Weil der Stadt?

@Arseburn - was meinst Du mit "zu klein"? Den Radstand, den Du positiv bewertest, oder wirklich die Rahmenhoehe?


----------



## pa-ho (30. Mai 2008)

Um dem ganzen mal meine Meinung aufzudrücken:
Ich persönlich finde ja man kann dieses Flatline vom optischen werdegang Rocky´s mit dem optischen werdegang Marzocchi´s vergleichen.. ich denke "fast" jeder wird wissen was ich damit sagen möchte.

Das mit der Steifigkeit ist ne tolle Sache wäre RM 3-4 Jahre früher mit dem Model Flatline rausgekommen könnte man jetzt gar nicht mehr behaupten die hätte sich die Geo vom Demo abgeguckt aber gut das nur nebenbei....

So meine Meinung gepostet, Gedanken sind ja frei...


----------



## arseburn (30. Mai 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> @Arseburn - was meinst Du mit "zu klein"? Den Radstand, den Du positiv bewertest, oder wirklich die Rahmenhoehe?



Naja...ich meine im Endeffekt die Oberrohrlänge in Verbindung mit dem Lenkwinkel und den (unteranderem) dadurch resultierenden Radstand.
Die Rahmenhöhe ist mir eigendlich nicht so wichtig, da ich ja eh die meiste Zeit auf dem Rad stehe und da eher die Gabelhöhe und die Tretlagerhöhe entscheident sind.
Das Norco Shore hat zwar ein längeres Oberrohr, aber einen größeren Lenkwinkel und (unteranderem) darum auch weniger Radstand.
Ich möchte halt ein Rad, auf dem ich mich bei hohen geschindigkeiten und weiten Sprüngen auch sicher fühle.
Das Gefühl werde ich nicht haben, wenn ich Angst habe, vorneüber zu kippen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Mai 2008)

gibt es eigentlich mittlerweile irgendwo die Technischen Daten über das Flatline? Rohlängen und Winkel etc.

Wenn ich ehrlich bin wirkte das Flatline 2 in L ein wenig kürzer als mein RMX.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Mai 2008)

ach bekackt...hat sich erledigt.  

Ich war nur lange nicht mehr auf der Bikeactionseite.


----------



## arseburn (30. Mai 2008)

gibt es schon lange im 2008 Catalog PDF oder auf http://www.bikes.com/main+en+01_102+bikes.html?BIKE=40&name=Flat%20Line%20Pro#3

Edit:


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Mai 2008)

hmpf..jaja

es ist Freitag! Mein Hirn ist schon auf dem Trail  

Wir haben übrigens völlig vergessen uns in Winterberg zu treffen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Mai 2008)

upsi ...doppeleintrag


----------



## Hunter-dirt (30. Mai 2008)

insane ich fühl mich net angegriffen, wieso auch? Ich habe meine Meinung über das Flatline. Und ich sag nich nur geil weilsn Rocky is nein ich sage es weil ich vom Flatline überzeugt bin das es ein geiles Bike ist.

Ich habe das ganze umgangen weil ich kein bock auf Streiterein habe - ganz einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (30. Mai 2008)

so da iser:


----------



## Soulbrother (30. Mai 2008)

Bla,bla,bla...die wenigsten hier haben doch bisher schon mal auf dem Teil gesessen bzw. sind noch nie damit gefahren,gewisse,mir persönlich bekannte Personen ausgenommen.Aus genau diesem Grund habe ich bisher auch noch nichts dazu gesagt.Letztes Wochenende hat sich dies allerdings geändert.

Leider nur ein sehr kurzer Ausschnitt:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=4Wbm_zJQ0Zo


Fazit:
*Als reines Downhillbike *würde es mir nicht so sehr taugen,dafür ist es mir zu träge und kann meinem SUNDAY einfach nicht das Wasser reichen,was Gewicht und Wendigkeit angeht.Aber das muß es ja auch nicht.Ich will damit auch nicht zum Ausdruck bringen das es DH-untauglich wäre.

*Als "all for one - Parkbike"* könnte ich es mir jedoch ausgezeichnet vorstellen.Auch ich habe mich draufgesetzt und direkt ein gutes Gefühl gehabt,vom Start weg bis runter ins Ziel.Wenn ausreichend Flow vorhanden ist,segelt man über alles recht gelassen drüber hinweg ohne irgendwie ein Gefühl der Unsicherheit zu bekommen.Dicke drops würden damit in meinem Fall auch ihren Schrecken verlieren...könnte ich mir vorstellen.

Hätte ich mein SWITCH nicht so gerne und könnte mich davon trennen bzw. wäre das Flaty etwas leichter ... 
In 3 Monaten ist ja auch schon wieder Messe und dann schau ich mir erst nochmal das 09er Flaty SXC an  

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## pieleh (30. Mai 2008)

So - hier die ersten Fotos nach dem Aufbau:











Ich bin vom Finish des Rahmens sehr angetan. Und es ist mein erster Rocky-Rahmen, bei dem ich die Sattelstütze versenken kann (das geht nicht mal bei meinem ETSX). Das einzige, was mir schon jetzt jetzt auf den Keks geht, ist die Hinterradbefestigung...

Ich habe jetzt den Dämpfer (241'er Länge) in die mittlere Bohrung umgehangen, weil mir die Standardeinstellung zu 'kippelig' war. In der Einstellung habe ich mit der tiefsten Einbauhöhe der 888 eine Tretlagerhöhe von 39,5 cm und 'nen Lenkwinkel von ca. 68 Grad. Beim Rumhopsen auf der Wiese und ersten Wheelie-Versuchen taugt mir diese Einstellung richtig gut...

@ Mr. Freeride: Ich habe beim Aufbau auch auf's Gewicht geachtet - analog zum Rahmen immer nur die schwersten Parts  

@ roscam weg. der Rahmennummer: Da steht irgend etwas von "AS71..." und in der zweiten Zeile "RMDHA...". Außerdem ist noch ein Aufkleber "EN147...". Das stört mich aber nicht, weil 



...


----------



## Osti (30. Mai 2008)

geiles Gefährt  

aber wann zur Hölle schmeisst du endlich mal diesen abgrundtief hässlichen Sattel weg?   

aber Anna's Bike ist noch viel pornöser


----------



## Hunter-dirt (30. Mai 2008)

komisch bei mir ist dieser aufkleber von easton nicht drauf


----------



## Osti (30. Mai 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> komisch bei mir ist dieser aufkläber von easton nicht drauf



ich glaube den hat der pieleh irgendwo anders runter geknibbelt....


----------



## Hunter-dirt (30. Mai 2008)

von den alten wa? xD und die warrenty aufkleber au weggemacht  naja egal sehr geiles bike übrigens


----------



## neikless (31. Mai 2008)

hier NUR ein paar schnappschuesse weitere bilder kommen bisher muss ich das bike erst noch ausreiten ...









lenker und griffe sind schon getauscht davon bald mehr ...


----------



## Jendo (31. Mai 2008)

Beim Lack kann man Rocky einfach keinen Vorwurf machen. Das schaut spitze aus!
mfg


----------



## arseburn (31. Mai 2008)

insegesamt wunderschöne Räder...es spricht der Neid aus mir; nur bei der Kefü vom Neikless bekomm ich Augenkrebs...die muss unbedingt ab, oder andersfarbig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (31. Mai 2008)

arseburn haste dir Gedanken gemacht?


----------



## TurboLenzen (31. Mai 2008)

...ja da nimmt doch die Saison ihren Lauf!
Glückwunsch an alle neuen Flatline Besitzer!!!

Freut mich natürlich zu sehen...

Bis bald auf den trails,


----------



## Hunter-dirt (31. Mai 2008)

mario wie siehtsn aus knallste dir jetzt die 66 rein oder nich?


----------



## TurboLenzen (31. Mai 2008)

ja denke schon. Für meine nächsten Trips macht die 66 sicher mehr Sinn!
Bist du noch am überlegen?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (31. Mai 2008)

hmm nee eigentlich bin ich mir sicher das ich die 888 WC ATA zuleg, ich weiß nur nicht ob ich noch die eurobike abwarten soll


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. Juni 2008)

Jungs ich wünsche euch viel Spaß mit euren Flatlines  

Ich bin gespannt auf dein Aufbau Hunter 

@ Pieleh
hast du gleich nach dem Kauf den Dämpfer gegen einen längeren getauscht?

@ Soulbrother
in 3 Monaten schon. Ich glaube diesmal werde ich da auch vor Ort sein


----------



## arseburn (2. Juni 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> arseburn haste dir Gedanken gemacht?



Wie meinst Du das? Ich mache mir ständig Gedanken...meistens zu viele. Ich sag nur: "Das seelige Grinsen der Dummen"  
Ne, im Ernst, ich weiss nicht worauf Du das bezogen hast.


----------



## pieleh (2. Juni 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> @ Pieleh
> hast du gleich nach dem Kauf den Dämpfer gegen einen längeren getauscht?



Ja. Ich habe mir die Teile über den Winter im Bikemarkt/beim Händler zusammengekauft bzw. von meinen alten Switch-Aufbau übernommen. Die nicht benötigten Originalparts habe ich beim Händler (sehr zu empfehlen www.Radsport-Dorn.de ) in Zahlung gegeben bzw. verticke die jetzt im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (2. Juni 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das? Ich mache mir ständig Gedanken...meistens zu viele. Ich sag nur: "Das seelige Grinsen der Dummen"
> Ne, im Ernst, ich weiss nicht worauf Du das bezogen hast.



 wegen kauf eines Flatlines?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arseburn (2. Juni 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> wegen kauf eines Flatlines?



achso...ich hab mir nicht wenige gedanken gemacht bzgl. des flatys...ich schaue mich schon die ganze zeit nach anderen fahrrädern um...kenne wohl sämtliche geometriedaten auswendig...fahre diverse andere räder zur probe...aber das flatline sagt mir immernoch am meisten zu   zu 99% wirds eins


----------



## Hunter-dirt (2. Juni 2008)

das freut mich


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Juni 2008)

@ pieleh
ja cool Sache. Schön das es Shops gibt die sowas machen.


----------



## 666 (6. Juni 2008)

der neikless muss mit farbenblindheit geschlagen sein, oder er mags bunt (aber nen hohen widererkennungswert hat es schon)


----------



## neikless (10. Juni 2008)

ich mags bunt ! hat jetzt noch ein roten und nen pinken kettenstreben lizard skin condom mir wird nur leider hier im forum langsam zu blöd bilder reinzusetzten und komm. zu schreiben ... im.mo.hab ich besseres zu tun
grillen flirten und biking ! uebrigens bier ist urlaub !


----------



## Osti (10. Juni 2008)

neikless schrieb:


> uebrigens bier ist urlaub !



dann kaufe ich mir heute abend nen Kasten Urlaub.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arseburn (10. Juni 2008)

Aber nicht den Jahresurlaub auf einmal versaufen


----------



## Xexano (10. Juni 2008)

Fehlt nur noch ein leckerer Havanna Rum Aufkleber und dann geht Neikless' Bike als (Made in? ) Jamaica Bike durch! 
(Nur: Bloss ist bei dem Bike Bier kein Urlaub mehr, da braucht man schon DEN Rum!)

*Rasta ist der geheime Trend!*


----------



## neikless (11. Juni 2008)

schön das mich hier einigen noch vertstehen also dann


----------



## neikless (11. Juni 2008)




----------



## numinisflo (11. Juni 2008)

Sehr geil das du deine Farben so durchgezogen hast Niklas! Glückwunsch zum Bike! 
Wo liegt das Gewicht?
Einzigstes Manko ist aus meiner Sicht der Vorbau, gefällt mir nicht das Ding.


----------



## neikless (11. Juni 2008)

19,5 kg vorbau gefällt mir sehr die chromag teile sind echt sugar ! aber ist eben geschmacksfrage ...


----------



## Red Dragon (11. Juni 2008)

Geiler Schlitten Niclas!

Gefällt, ist mal was anderes. Biste zufrieden mit den Pedalen?

Hast du dir etwa meinen LRS geklaut?


----------



## Jendo (11. Juni 2008)

Ich musste kurzzeitig laut lachen! Aber es ist schon wieder so kunterbunt das es mir gefällt  Und so langsam gewöhnt man sich an das Beulenpest Design vom Flatline...
mfg


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (11. Juni 2008)

Jendo schrieb:


> ... Und so langsam gewöhnt man sich an das Beulenpest Design vom Flatline...
> mfg



Stimm ich Dir zu. Besonders der Aufbau von Neikless gefällt. 
Nur an die dämlichen Marzocchi-Aufkleber werd ich mich nie gewöhnen:kotz: 

MfG


----------



## Condor (11. Juni 2008)

moin nic, sehn die ergons nur so aus oder sollt ich wirklich lieber die Schwarzen bestellen, da die Grünen schnell dunkel/dreckig werden?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (12. Juni 2008)

immer das kunderbunde  warum mussmern bike immer so "auftunen"? ich verstehs nich - mags eher schlicht und einfach  wie schon gesagt geschmacksache


----------



## arseburn (12. Juni 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> mags eher schlicht und einfach  wie schon gesagt geschmacksache



sehe ich genauso...für mich sieht das Bike aus, als wäre es als Kind in einen Kaugummiautomaten gefallen...aber hey, jeder so, wie er es mag


----------



## neikless (12. Juni 2008)

condor-ben die griffe sind echt sehr gut (funktionell)
bisher sehen sie auch noch ganz ok aus !

bin froh wenns nicht allen gefällt , so bleibt es einzigartig und sticht etwas aus dem langweiligen einheitsbrei heraus , kleine gegenfragen zum warum aufpimpen usw ? wieso baut man sich ein bike auf doch wohl um es seinen bedürfnissen und vorstellungen gemäß zu verwirklichen ... sonst kann ich auch eins von der stange nehmen das ist preislich sicher dann auch günstiger ,ich hab immer ein riesen grinsen im gesicht wenn ich es mir ansehe ... 
  
richtig ist jeder wie sie/er mag ... den meisten spass sollte und macht es ja beim fahren nicht beim ansehen ...


----------



## xMARTINx (12. Juni 2008)

finde das bike gut,aber kefü und kettenstrebebschutz gehen gar nicht,grün und gold passen nicht zusammen,geschmack hin oder her,ansonsten guter aufbau!noch 07er 888aufkleber und dann passt es auch vorne,viel spass damit!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (12. Juni 2008)

neikless schrieb:


> condor-ben die griffe sind echt sehr gut (funktionell)
> bisher sehen sie auch noch ganz ok aus !
> 
> bin froh wenns nicht allen gefällt , so bleibt es einzigartig und sticht etwas aus dem langweiligen einheitsbrei heraus , kleine gegenfragen zum warum aufpimpen usw ? wieso baut man sich ein bike auf doch wohl um es seinen bedürfnissen und vorstellungen gemäß zu verwirklichen ... sonst kann ich auch eins von der stange nehmen das ist preislich sicher dann auch günstiger ,ich hab immer ein riesen grinsen im gesicht wenn ich es mir ansehe ...
> ...



für mich muss ein bike nicht gut aussehen. ich fahre es weils mir vom technischen her gefällt und weil ich damit gut fahren kann, is mir scheiß egal obs kunderbund is oder einfarbig


----------



## neikless (13. Juni 2008)

"es fährt gut , glaub mir "    auf die 888 kommt noch der Eintracht Frankfurt Adler vielleicht in grün-gold-lila oder pink


----------



## dufte (13. Juni 2008)

neikless schrieb:


>



duuuuuh...... dein bike, das find ich total dufte ehh.........


----------



## Jendo (14. Juni 2008)

neikless schrieb:


> "es fährt gut , glaub mir "    auf die 888 kommt noch der Eintracht Frankfurt Adler vielleicht in grün-gold-lila oder pink


----------



## Sw!tch (14. Juni 2008)

Ich würde sagen, die haben Niko's Entwurf einfahc mal direkt übernommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dufte (14. Juni 2008)

oje, wenn der niclas das sieht, kauft er sich gleich ein zweites Flatti.... armes Konto, bitterarm!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. Juni 2008)

haha geiiiiiiiiil  glaub ich lass meins au umlackieren


----------



## Osti (15. Juni 2008)

echt krass, was ne geile Lackierung ausmachen kann.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. Juni 2008)

geht da eigentlich dann die Garantie verloren wenn ichn umlackieren lass?


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Juni 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> für mich muss ein bike nicht gut aussehen. ich fahre es weils mir vom technischen her gefällt und weil ich damit gut fahren kann, is mir scheiß egal obs kunderbund is oder einfarbig





Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> haha geiiiiiiiiil  glaub ich lass meins au umlackieren





Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> geht da eigentlich dann die Garantie verloren wenn ichn umlackieren lass?



 !


----------



## neikless (15. Juni 2008)

zweit flatline wäre mir durchaus zuzutrauen ... allerdings find ich wie ich schon zuvor angedeutet habe arm wegen einer lackierung die meinung über bord zu werfen ich würde mir kein canuck flatline kaufen für mich ist das dann doch zuviel trotzdem optisch ganz großes kino und gewaltiger eisdiehlenfactor ! für mich war das RMX Canuck cult ! da kommt nie mehr was ran ! man muss ja trotzdem weiter riden  ride on Niclas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. Juni 2008)

für die chanuk Version ändere ich meine Meinung


----------



## LautSprecher (16. Juni 2008)

Grrr..warum zeigst du das hier? Jetzt will ich wieder sämtliche Groschen zusammenkratzen für ein Bike...genial! Hunter..wir müssen mal zusammen fahren wenn du fertig bist  Falls es dir nix ausmacht könnten wir ja mal für ne Tour bike "tauschen".  
Gruß LautSprecher


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. Juni 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Grrr..warum zeigst du das hier? Jetzt will ich wieder sämtliche Groschen zusammenkratzen für ein Bike...genial! Hunter..wir müssen mal zusammen fahren wenn du fertig bist  Falls es dir nix ausmacht könnten wir ja mal für ne Tour bike "tauschen".
> Gruß LautSprecher



können wir gerne machen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Juni 2008)

es gibt da nur ein Problem...
Der Mario meinte man kann es nur so als Komplettbike kaufen.
und da ist man dann gleich 5000 Euro los...

ach bekackt...reizen tut es mich ja schon.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. Juni 2008)

dann kauf dirn rahmen und lassen so lackieren?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Juni 2008)

nene. Das ist dann ja kein Original


----------



## Condor (16. Juni 2008)

In Winterberg beim IXS-Cup war jemand mit einem Airbrush-Selfmade-Canuck-Slayer mit Pin-Strips.... Hatte ein Slayer auf der anderen Straßenseite gesehn, Slaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayer gebrüllt (wegn des anstehenden Konzertes) und dann mal vom Nahen angeschuat...sah sehr geil aus. Also es geht auch besser als die Canadier es machen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Juni 2008)

@ Sw!tch
njoa doch...kommt hin.


----------



## soederbohm (16. Juni 2008)

Blöde frage: Wird das Canuck-Flatline oben ein Serienbike oder wenigstens eine Special Edition von RMB? Oder ist das nur ein custom painting?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## iNSANE! (16. Juni 2008)

Die Aehnlichkeit ist frappierend  Ich haette ja auch die neuen Ahoerner getippt. So isses aber auch sehr schoen.
BellaCoola Rims...? Wer da wohl die dreckigen Finger im Spiel hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philanderer (16. Juni 2008)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Blöde frage: Wird das Canuck-Flatline oben ein Serienbike oder wenigstens eine Special Edition von RMB? Oder ist das nur ein custom painting?
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



Auf dem Canuck Flatline in Willingen stand am Oberrohr "1 of 20".


----------



## Sw!tch (16. Juni 2008)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Blöde frage: Wird das Canuck-Flatline oben ein Serienbike oder wenigstens eine Special Edition von RMB? Oder ist das nur ein custom painting?
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



Soweit ich das richtig verstanden hab, gibt's diese Kleinauflage in Form von nur 20 Stück ausschließlich für die canuckgeilen Deutschen  
Insofern wohl eher ein durch Bikeaction initiertes custom painting.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (17. Juni 2008)

also ich lass meinen so lackieren  zwar mit der alten Schriftart aber naja


----------



## meth3434 (17. Juni 2008)

Bikeaction 20 jähriges bestehen = 20 canuck edition rahmen für diverse modelle


----------



## insurancerisk (18. Juni 2008)

hey,
an alle die ein Flatline haben, welche rahmengröße habt ihr euch geholt und wie groß seit ihr?

bin 176 und überlege mir den rahmen in "S" zu ordern!!

greetz, ir


----------



## Hunter-dirt (19. Juni 2008)

Bin 1,82m und hab Größe M - Den habe ich auch Probegefahren und bin sehr gut damit zurecht gekommen  dir könnte ein M sicher auch Passen, wäre halt besser gewesen wenndes mal Probe gefahren wärst


----------



## insurancerisk (19. Juni 2008)

das ist ja das problem, kein händler in meiner nähe hat das bike lagernd!!

und da es die größen xs - s - m - l gibt verwirrt das ein wenig, da es sonst immer nur s,m,l,xl gibt..


----------



## neikless (19. Juni 2008)

ich bin 179 und habe einen M fühle mich sauwohl
bin zuvor auch 16.5 rockies gefahren aber mir passt das M besser
bei deiner größe könnte S noch gehen aber ich würde zum M tendieren !
M liegt soweit ich weiss etwa zw. 16.5 und 18" im vergleich ...


----------



## insurancerisk (19. Juni 2008)

von der oberrohrlänge wär das "S" ganz passabel, aber die länge sagt ja heut nicht mehr wirklich viel aus, zudem hab ich für meine größe recht lange füße...schwierig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (19. Juni 2008)

Wenn du das Ding nicht als DJ-er missbrauchen willst,dann brauchst du auf jeden Fall M.
Bin´s auch bei 1,74m in M gefahren.Passt!


----------



## Mister Seavers (19. Juni 2008)

Ich bin 1.90 und habs mir jetzt in L bestellt. Hoffe, dass war kein Fehler. Hab auch hin und her überlegen, ob M, oder L. Naja, mal sehen, wird dann doch ganz schön lang das Ding, aber bin ich ja auch


----------



## insurancerisk (19. Juni 2008)

und für wem sind dann die "XS" rahmen?!
wohl für leute die 1meter-Zwerg groß sind 

ich würd das bike zum freeriden verurteilen wobei ich eine agilere fahrweise an den tag lege, und daher der gedanke es in "S" zu bestellen...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (19. Juni 2008)

nehm M glaub mir is besser 

@ insurancerisk
wo wohnst du?


----------



## insurancerisk (20. Juni 2008)

dann werd ich wohl doch zu größe M greifen...hat den noch jemand LAGERND!?? 

@hunter
bin ausn raum wien/österreich


----------



## LautSprecher (20. Juni 2008)

Ah hunter, hast wohl schon beim Herrn Kimmerle angerufen  War wohl nix 
Wo bekommste nu dein Sach her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. Juni 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Ah hunter, hast wohl schon beim Herrn Kimmerle angerufen  War wohl nix
> Wo bekommste nu dein Sach her?



wegen was angerufen? Von dem Laden wo ich arbeite 

@ insurancerisk
Dann hätste doch nach Oberammergau gehen können, muhaha


----------



## LautSprecher (21. Juni 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> wegen was angerufen? Von dem Laden wo ich arbeite
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Na, hat zumir gemeint da hätte jmd. angerufen der wollte "Ersatzteile" für sein Flatline das er umlackieren will! Warst das nicht du?
> ...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. Juni 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Hunter-dirt schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wegen was angerufen? Von dem Laden wo ich arbeite
> ...


----------



## LautSprecher (21. Juni 2008)

Hab ich gesehen, war spannend  Leider falscher Ausgang  
Das lustige is, wenn wir dann gewinnen bekommen sicher son paar Deutsche wieder auf´s Maul 

Edit: Eure Ransoms da oben sind doch schick. War glaub am Montag kurz bei euch, Schrottladen sag ich nur


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. Juni 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Hab ich gesehen, war spannend  Leider falscher Ausgang
> Das lustige is, wenn wir dann gewinnen bekommen sicher son paar Deutsche wieder auf´s Maul
> 
> Edit: Eure Ransoms da oben sind doch schick. War glaub am Montag kurz bei euch, Schrottladen sag ich nur



ja großer Schrott Laden bin froh wenn ich meine Ausbildung fertig hab xD
Ich bin voll gegen Scott sind mir sehr unsympathisch. Der Laden is eigentlich für die Otto normalverbraucher die nicht so Wert legen. Wirst du am 28.06 auch in Gechingen sein? Haben dortn Stand vielleicht siehtmer sich ja  würde lieber gern beim Testcenter mitaushelfen


----------



## LautSprecher (21. Juni 2008)

Ist in Gechingen nicht das komische CC-Rennen? Falls ja, eher nicht


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. Juni 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Ist in Gechingen nicht das komische CC-Rennen? Falls ja, eher nicht



ja des Mountainbikerennen vom Kimmerle und Co.  bin ma gespannt was das fürn Scheiß sein wird.


----------



## LautSprecher (21. Juni 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> ja des Mountainbikerennen vom Kimmerle und Co.  bin ma gespannt was das fürn Scheiß sein wird.



Der Frank organisiert das?  Mein Nachbar wollte da letztes Jahr hin  
Mal schaun, hört sich doch lustig an


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. Juni 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Der Frank organisiert das?  Mein Nachbar wollte da letztes Jahr hin
> Mal schaun, hört sich doch lustig an



Ja is mit Organisator soweit ich weiß. Das Testcenter von Rocky, Acros, wir und sonst noch son paar Leute sind auch da  Das wird ne Gaudi


----------



## LautSprecher (21. Juni 2008)

Testcenter von Rocky  Dann kann ich ja mals Flatline fahren, denk schon das ich komm..aber nur wegen dem Flatline!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. Juni 2008)

haha das glaub ich dir  wenn ich Glück habe bekomm ich ne Pause und darf auch mal wieder fahren ^^


----------



## LautSprecher (21. Juni 2008)

Bau doch mal dein Karren auf..das du kein schlechtes Gewissen hast  Oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. Juni 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Bau doch mal dein Karren auf..das du kein schlechtes Gewissen hast  Oder hab ich was verpasst?



das Problem ist keine Teile da  muss bis August/Sept. warten bis die Gabel da is... ab da wird denk ich jeden Monat en Update gemacht. Am Sa. muss ich erstmaln Deal wegen Steuersatz mit Acros machen


----------



## LautSprecher (21. Juni 2008)

Auf was für ne Gabel wartest du denn? Gibt doch nicht nur 1 Anbieter..oder du nimmst einfach ne andere..versteh ich jetzt nich


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. Juni 2008)

Mit fehlt zur Zeit das Geld !!!  Als Azubi zum Zweiradmechaniker verdientmer nicht gerade die große Kohle


----------



## LautSprecher (21. Juni 2008)

Ferienjob! Damit kannste n´Haufen verdienen..bin dieses Jahr bei K+M Elektronik oder Picks-Raus am Start..nebenher kannste doch auch noch für alte Leute einkaufen gehen..ich weiß..höhö..ist ein bisschen spießig - bringt aber Kohle! Kann ich dir nur empfehlen..Beim Frank hab ich auch gefragt..mal schauen  
Habt ihr was frei? 

Edit: Kein Geld haben aber ein Rocky fahren! Jaja


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. Juni 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Ferienjob! Damit kannste n´Haufen verdienen..bin dieses Jahr bei K+M Elektronik oder Picks-Raus am Start..nebenher kannste doch auch noch für alte Leute einkaufen gehen..ich weiß..höhö..ist ein bisschen spießig - bringt aber Kohle! Kann ich dir nur empfehlen..Beim Frank hab ich auch gefragt..mal schauen
> Habt ihr was frei?
> 
> Edit: Kein Geld haben aber ein Rocky fahren! Jaja




Wär ne Überlegung Wert. Bin erst noch am Anfang von der Ausbildung bzw. fange sie erst im Sept. an mache zur Zeit nochn Praktikum... da das mitm Zimmerer nicht so geklappt hat . Wir suchen andauernd Aushilfen, überhaupt in der Neuradmontage  Dann wär ich wenichstens in dem Schuppen nicht der einzigste Rocky-Fan


----------



## LautSprecher (21. Juni 2008)

Hehe, die haben doch eh keine Ahnung...lernste da überhaupt was?  Wollte  eigentlich Koch machen, aber 2Rad-Mounteur passt auch, man kann ja immernoch umlernen. Ich werd mich da mal melden, hab halt erst ab 1. August Zeit ..

19.7-20/21.7 Amphi-Festivial
21.7-28.7 Alpencross
29.7-30.7 Geburstag 
1.8-X Arbeiten!!! 

Das Geld geht in ein Tourenfreerider (Switch, Intense 6.6 oder Shova LT/Mbuzi)..oder ein Santa Cruz Heckler 

Wahh..verdammt! Am 9-10.8 ist ja Mera Luna...dann muss das wohl ausfallen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. Juni 2008)

Also in der Werkstatt habense schon bischn Ahnung aber das meiste spielt sich eh in der Schule ab ist fast wie bei jedem Beruf so . Denk das da mein Chef so spontan ist dasde von einem Tag aufn andren Arbeiten kannst. Haben ganzen August frei und am 04.09 Eurobike und danach fängts an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (21. Juni 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Und die kack (sry muss ich sagen) Türken sind weiter




Solche Sprüche sind auf dem Dorfplatz von Dorfdepp zu Dorfdepp sicher besser aufgehoben als hier! Muss ja wohl einfach nicht sein.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. Juni 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Solche Sprüche sind auf dem Dorfplatz von Dorfdepp zu Dorfdepp sicher besser aufgehoben als hier! Muss ja wohl einfach nicht sein.



Hast ja recht


----------



## MiBu (22. Juni 2008)

falscher Thread, sorry...


----------



## Jendo (22. Juni 2008)

falscher Thread


----------



## Jendo (26. Juni 2008)

Vielleicht hat es schon der eine oder andere gesehen:

Flatline Canuck (im letzten drittel des Videos).
mfg


----------



## Soulbrother (26. Juni 2008)

...geht nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juni 2008)

Stimmt.

G.


----------



## numinisflo (27. Juni 2008)

Ich seh da nicht mal einen Link.


----------



## Jendo (27. Juni 2008)

Jendo schrieb:


> Flatline Canuck(im letzten drittel des Videos).
> mfg


Jetzt müsste es klappen

http://www.mtb-freeride.de/Blog/2008/06/18/mtb-freeride-tv-folge-8-impressionen-wheels-of-speed-bikefestival-in-willingen-2008/


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Juni 2008)

******* is das geiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil


----------



## LautSprecher (27. Juni 2008)

Geil..ich beneide die Käufer


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Juni 2008)

einen gibts schon


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (28. Juni 2008)

Weiß wer wie schwer ein Flatline Rahmen mit Dämpfer ist? Will mir nicht den ganzen Thread durchlesen!


----------



## LautSprecher (28. Juni 2008)

Dann durchsuch den ganzen Thread...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (28. Juni 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Dann durchsuch den ganzen Thread...



Danke! Solche Leute sind immer sehr hilfreich!


----------



## LautSprecher (28. Juni 2008)

Hää? Wozu gibt es den "Thema durchsuchen"-Button? Auweija.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (28. Juni 2008)

Dann durchsuchs für mich! Ich kann nichts finden!!! Du dürftest da ja mehr Erfahrung haben?!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (29. Juni 2008)

laut meiner waage wiegt er 5,6 kg


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (29. Juni 2008)

Danke! Das ist mal ne Ansage!!!  Ich hab nämlich von einen Freund gehört das er 6,5kg wiegen soll. Wahrscheinlich hat er die Zahlen vertauscht.


----------



## Jendo (29. Juni 2008)

Oder das Gewicht mit/ohne Dämpfer angegeben!?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (29. Juni 2008)

das gewicht ist mit dämpfer hab ich auch erst gedacht habs aber nochmal nachgewogen hab 5,6


----------



## Master | ChriZz (30. Juni 2008)

Also vom Fahren her ist er echt geil. Kumpel hat ihn in Größe M und das Ding ging echt ganz schön perfekt.
Nur die Rahmenform gefällt mir nicht so sehr vom Unteren Rohr her.
Der Hinterbau ist auch schön Steif und der DHX hat wirklich gute Dienste geleistet.
Alles in allen find ich den trotzdem recht schwer, aber trotzdem noch gut zu bewegen.
Leider verkauft der den jetzt wieder weil er ihn nicht so toll findet.
Wäre ich jetzt flüssiger würde ich ihn mir auf jeden Fall kaufen. 
Wenns hier jemandn gibt der dran intresse hat kann sich bei mir melden wegen Kontakt.


----------



## pieleh (30. Juni 2008)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Danke! Das ist mal ne Ansage!!!  Ich hab nämlich von einen Freund gehört das er 6,5kg wiegen soll. Wahrscheinlich hat er die Zahlen vertauscht.



Ich hätte auch noch eine Gewichtsangabe: Laut Bikeaction-Homepage soll der 17''-Frame 6,6kg wiegen (http://www.bikeaction.de/pdf/Quickview_Flatline.pdf)


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (30. Juni 2008)

Wenn das wirklich stimmt, verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr! 
 Da gibts ein RMX das für reines Dh Racing nicht so geigend ist. Ok, dafür zum Freeriden sehr geil! Dann wollen sie ein richtiges Dh bike bauen und dann so was??? Wenn das Gewicht von 6,6kg stimmt da kann ich gleich ein Nicolai Lambda fahren das wiegt nur 6,5kg!!!!


----------



## Jendo (30. Juni 2008)

ich muss mal kurz lachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juni 2008)

Prinzipiell gibt es keine 6.5kg schweren Dh-Ramen.

G.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (30. Juni 2008)

meiner wiegt 5,6, sry aber ich seh nur des was auf der waage steht


----------



## Swaussie (1. Juli 2008)

hab mein Flatline 2 seit April

888 RC3 - Roco WC - 21.7kg

















First ride


----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. Juli 2008)

21,7 kg? o0 meins wird an die 18 wiegen


----------



## Swaussie (1. Juli 2008)

Sorry fur mein Deutsch (bin aus Australia) 

Es ist echt schwer weil alle teil sind standard von der Flatline 2 (ausser federgabel und stossdampfer). 

Specs:
Race face headset, seat post, stem, handlebars, BB. 
Rocky Mountain Hubs with DT champion spokes
Mavic EX325 wheels 
SRAM X9 shifters, gears and cogset. 
Wellgo big flats and 
WTB seat and tyres (dissent 2.5).

Aber das machine ist so veil spass es sollte illegal sein


----------



## pieleh (1. Juli 2008)

Swaussie schrieb:


> Sorry fur mein Deutsch (bin aus Australia)
> 
> Es ist echt schwer weil alle teil sind standard von der Flatline 2 (ausser federgabel und stossdampfer).
> 
> ...



Dann bin ich erster - meins wiegt 22 kg 
Das stört mich aber nur beim Ein-/Ausladen oder beim wieder auf die Hühnerleiter heben... 

Der Fahrspaß ist aber echt gigantisch - da kann ich den bisher diesbezüglich hier geposteten Eindrücken nur zustimmen (O'gau war plötzlich gar nicht mehr so holprig)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. Juli 2008)

ich sag ja das Teil verschluckt alles und verzeiht Fehler. Für Anfänger meiner Meinung nach gut geeignet und sein Preis ist vollkommen berechtigt


----------



## TurboLenzen (2. Juli 2008)

Hier nochmal in schön...





sabber!!!


----------



## dirtpaw (2. Juli 2008)

da kommt mir irgendwie "Scott USA" in den Sinn. Hab nie verstanden was das soll. Genauso ists mit ner Canuck-Lackierung an nem Taiwan-Hobel....
sorry!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. Juli 2008)

jaja schon sehr schön 
nur sehr sehr schade das man nicht den Rahmen alleine kaufen kann.

Bei dem würde ich eh fast alles Teile wieder verkaufen und es nach meinem Geschmack aufbauen. Leichter


----------



## TurboLenzen (2. Juli 2008)

Leichter Aufbauen? Klar bissl was geht immer, wobei ich beim Aufbau schon penibel auf paar Sachen geachtet hab. Atlas Lenker und Kurbeln, Luft 888, leichte Reifen und leichte Schläuche... Also fast der selbe Aufbau wie bei meinem und das liegt bei 18,8 ohne Pedale.

Aber wie schon gesagt. Bissl wos geht ollawei!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. Juli 2008)

klar, viel leichter wirds nicht. 
Aber ich mag keine Komplettbikes. Lieber meinen eigenen individuellen Aufbau 

Andere KeFü, Gabel, Laufräder, Sattelstüze, Pedalen etc.. 

aber 18,8 ist schon gut


----------



## Hunter-dirt (2. Juli 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Hier nochmal in schön...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geil geil geil geil *g* schade das des bike noch nicht in wildbad fertig war  häts mir gern mal genauer angeschaut


----------



## Xexano (4. Juli 2008)

Das Teil läuft wohl nur mit Stromanschluss, wie?


----------



## Swaussie (4. Juli 2008)

Von mein LBS
*
Flatline Canuck
* 

                       Fork - 888 RC-3 WC 
                         Shock - Roco TST
                       Headset - RF Diabolus
                         Stem - RF Diabolus
                         Bar - RF Diabolus
                         Brake - Formula "one" 200
                         Shifter - SRAM X.O Trigger
                         Chainguide - Diabolus
                         Derailler - SRAM X.O Carbon KURZ
                         Cranks - RF Diabolus
                         Wheels - Bella Coola 
                         Cog-Set - SRAM PG990T 11-23
                         Chain - SRAM PC991
                         Tires - Conti Rubber Q.UST 2.4
                         Seatpost - RF Diabolus
                         Saddle - SDG Bel Air CroMo

Preis: 4890 EUR 

Wissen jemend ein fahrrad Maler?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Juli 2008)

> Wissen jemend ein fahrrad Maler?



kennt jemand einen lackierer? o0 - soll so die frage heißen?

wenn ja götz-pulverbeschichtung in fellbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swaussie (7. Juli 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> kennt jemand einen lackierer? o0 - soll so die frage heißen?
> 
> wenn ja götz-pulverbeschichtung in fellbach



Danke Hunter-dirt, hab ein Email abgeschickt


----------



## iNSANE! (7. Juli 2008)

Wer eine professionelle Canuck Lackierung will sollte mal Bikecolors auschecken!

http://www.bikecolours.de/

Man beachte das VP Free in XFire Lackierung!


----------



## Master | ChriZz (9. Juli 2008)

Hier Leute - mein Kumpel verkauft ihn nun:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/122036/cat/500

Vielleicht für die Interessant die ihn nicht Neu kaufen wollen/können. 
Grüße!


----------



## Jeru (9. Juli 2008)

weiss jemand ob götz-pulverbeschichtungen auch canuck lackierungen anbietet ?


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. Juli 2008)

wer braucht ein Flatline??

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/122182


----------



## iNSANE! (10. Juli 2008)

Geschickt überbelichtet  Sieht aus wie Weiss.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. Juli 2008)

also mario wennmer so handeln kann 
is das immernoch die schwule saint? o0 die greift nischts


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Juli 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> wer braucht ein Flatline??



Du brauchst diese Woche noch eins ...sofern es hier endlich mal aufhört zu pissen.

cu


----------



## Switchy (19. Juli 2008)

Hier mal ein Bild wo nun das 01 von 20 Flatline gelandet ist in der limitierten lakierung.
Bei MTsports in Allershausen gesichtet worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snuffbox (19. Juli 2008)

Dafür geht Nummer 20-20 an mich nachdem mir vor vier Wochen schon gesagt wurde das 1-20 weg ist

Greez Björn


----------



## Hunter-dirt (19. Juli 2008)

sieht wie alle anderen aus


----------



## neikless (20. Juli 2008)

"gotteslästerung"  das is wie auf nen skoda ein VW zeichnen zu kleben auch wenn nice aussieht ! wir sehen uns an der einsdiehle !


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. Juli 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Du brauchst diese Woche noch eins ...sofern es hier endlich mal aufhört zu pissen.
> 
> cu



Ich hab schon noch reserve, keine Angst 
Das wird schon.. Zur Not beim Regen fahren...


----------



## snuffbox (20. Juli 2008)

Ja das mit dem Eisdielenrad stimmt schon. Aber es sieht einfach geil aus


----------



## kleiner rocky (21. Juli 2008)

sieht schon echt geil aus
aber mit ner weißen boxxer oder fox 40 und schwarzen felgen wär's aber noch viel geiler

und vorallem andre reifen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. Juli 2008)

@ kleiner Rocky
bei der Fox 40 und den schwarzen Felgen muss ich zustimmen.

@Turbolenzen
wenns nass ist ist Oberammergau doch gesperrt oder nicht?
Die Strecke würde ich auch gerne mal im Nassen fahren 
Schön einsauen und über die Strecke glitschen. Das trainiert wieder gut


----------



## Mister Seavers (21. Juli 2008)

Hi ihr Flatline-Rider,

was für eine Feder fahrt ihr denn und was wiegt ihr? (vorallem die DHX-Besitzer)


----------



## neikless (22. Juli 2008)

<---  79kg will aber noch abnehmen auf ca 75kg wenns klappt ... ?!
  450er Ti.Spring (ist eher soft ca. 12-13bar)


----------



## Mister Seavers (22. Juli 2008)

Hm, ich hab jetzt auch die 450er drin, die drin war und die is mir zu weich. Kann mir jemand mal ne Empfehlung geben? Wiege ca. 86-88 ohne Ausrüstung.

@neikless: In den DHX kommen normal zwischen 9 und 15 bar rein?
Sorry, bin jahrelang nen vanilla rc gefahren. Bin noch nicht so firm in den Einstellmöglichkeiten der neuen Dämpfer. Hab nur gemerkt, dass mein Flatline immer am Anschlag is obwohl ich eigentlich noch nichts wirklich großes bissher gemacht hab damit.


----------



## neikless (22. Juli 2008)

ich denke 450 ist für dich sehr weich !
der flatline hinterbau geht auf jedenfall schneller durch den federweg als zb mein RMX !
nicht so progressiv , hab nochmal gecheckt hab doch noch unter 12 bar drin
so taugt es mir recht gut und ist noch luft nach oben ...

ich würde dir zu einer 550er feder raten oder sogar mehr - und bis 14 bar
oder probier erst mal nur mit druck aber ich würde nicht ans limit gehen dann lieber ne härtere feder ...


----------



## snuffbox (22. Juli 2008)

Laut Toxoholics müsstest du beim Flatline ne 500er fahren. Hab die damals für nen Kunden bestellt der genauso schwer ist wie du


----------



## Evel Karnievel (29. August 2008)

wer von euch hat ein flatline in der L und könnte es mal von der seite fotografieren?
bin 1,93 und wüsste nich so richtig welche größe, da es ja shcon lang und flach daher kommen soll...

grüße
der mischa


----------



## Hunter-dirt (30. August 2008)

Bei deiner Größe aufjedenfall *L*


----------



## TurboLenzen (24. September 2008)

Das hier auch wieder mal was passiert...
2009er Flatline SE









Bis dann, 
Mario


----------



## Fabeymer (24. September 2008)

Gott, ist das ein geiles Bike und noch dazu das erste, an dem mir die neuen Zocchi-Decals gefallen. 

Finde ich außerdem super, dass Pörpel endlich mal wieder bei den Bikefirmen Beachtung findet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arseburn (24. September 2008)

Das ist in der Tat eine sehr geile Lackierung


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. September 2008)

arg....ich dreh durch 
sehr sehr geil

Nur ich persönlich kann mich nicht mit den Griffen und den Pedalen anfreunden.

Wieso keine 888 mehr. Nicht mehr so auf Big Mountain?


----------



## arseburn (24. September 2008)

...ich störe mich an Lenker und Kurbel, auch die blanken Standrohre der 66er passen nicht....ansonsten echt schön, so schön, dass ich noch ein 2. Mal draufschauen musste


----------



## Soulbrother (24. September 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Das hier auch wieder mal was passiert...
> 2009er Flatline SE



*WOW*...

Ich freu mich schon nächste Woche mein Switch wieder an diesen Ständer zu hängen 



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> arg....ich dreh durch



 ich auch!


----------



## TurboLenzen (24. September 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Gott, ist das ein geiles Bike und noch dazu das erste, an dem mir die neuen Zocchi-Decals gefallen.



Die Zocchi ist zwar noch von 08 aber geht schon. Die 09er Sticker sind halt noch ein wenig wilder..



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> arg....ich dreh durch
> sehr sehr geil
> 
> Nur ich persönlich kann mich nicht mit den Griffen und den Pedalen anfreunden.
> ...



Die Griffe und die Pedale passen doch erst richtig gut dazu! Auf den Bildern siehts man zwar nicht so, aber in Echt ist das der Knaller!!

Big Mountain for Life, aber das Bike macht mit Single Crown soooooo viel mehr Spaß!!



arseburn schrieb:


> ...ich störe mich an Lenker und Kurbel, auch die blanken Standrohre der 66er passen nicht....ansonsten echt schön, so schön, dass ich noch ein 2. Mal draufschauen musste



Kurbel und vor allem Lenker ist nicht jedermanns Sache. Ich wollts halt a bissl leichter haben. Da muss ich auch dazu sagen, dass der Lenker nicht für so ein Bike bzw. diesen Einsatzbereich freigegeben ist! Also nicht nachmachen Kinder!!!



Soulbrother schrieb:


> *WOW*...
> 
> Ich freu mich schon nächste Woche mein Switch wieder an diesen Ständer zu hängen



Aber nur kurz zum verschnaufen.. Danach gleich wieder ab in den Lift... 

danke an alle!


----------



## santacruza (24. September 2008)

finds immer geiler, des flatline...die decals sind simpel, aber geil


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. September 2008)

@ Turbolenzen
jeah das wollte ich hören
Ab einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit und härte der Trails kommt aber ne 888 oder? Ich merk den Unterschied schon deutlich in der Stabilität. 

Wo wir gerade bei Stabilität sind....der Lenker???? Das hält der aus?
Mach mich nicht fertig.....ich habe mich gerade für einen anderen am Slayer entschieden.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. September 2008)

der Hit! schade das meiner gold ist xD


----------



## santacruza (24. September 2008)

ich bin kein freund der bike...aber heut am zeitungsstand....carbonlenker im test....also wenn von einer firma (fast alle  ) von 6 lenkern nur 1 nicht bricht, dann nennt man das wohl nur serienstreuung...viel spass dann mit deinem anwalt die kosten für nen neuen unterkiefer durchzusetzen wenn du opfer der serienstreuung wirst  hast sicher 0,00000000000001 Nm zu fest angezogen, du hobbybastler   nenene, also fürs bild ein toller lenker, aber an nem flatline...wenn das mal einer nachmachen tut   außer es steht syntace drauf, dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (25. September 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei Stabilität sind....der Lenker???? Das hält der aus?
> Mach mich nicht fertig.....ich habe mich gerade für einen anderen am Slayer entschieden.



Klar hält der das aus. Also es kommt halt immer auf deinen Fahrstil an und wie pfleglich du damit umgehst. Z.B. musst du extrem aufpassen wie fest du die Vorbauschrauben und die verschraubten Griffe anziehst. Brems- und Schalthebel sind bei mir eh immer so locker dass sie sich verdrehen können im Falle eines Sturzes. Von dem her passt das mit den Hebeln. Aber beim rest muss man echt aufpassen! Dann darfst du das Bike nicht einfach so Lenker voraus in den Boden fallen lassen. Dass sind alles sachen, die Carbon nicht wirklich mag!



santacruza schrieb:


> ich bin kein freund der bike...aber heut am zeitungsstand....carbonlenker im test....also wenn von einer firma (fast alle  ) von 6 lenkern nur 1 nicht bricht, dann nennt man das wohl nur serienstreuung...viel spass dann mit deinem anwalt die kosten für nen neuen unterkiefer durchzusetzen wenn du opfer der serienstreuung wirst  hast sicher 0,00000000000001 Nm zu fest angezogen, du hobbybastler   nenene, also fürs bild ein toller lenker, aber an nem flatline...wenn das mal einer nachmachen tut   außer es steht syntace drauf, dann



Darum sag ich ja NICHT nachmachen!! Ich mach momentan quasi den Belastungstest was der Lenker kann und bis jetzt hat er alles ohne Probleme ausgehalten. Fahr seit ungefähr 2-Monaten damit rum, sogar drei Wochen Whistler Bikepark hat er hinter sich. Also Funktionieren tut es auf jeden Fall. Aber BITTE BITTE. Passt euer Material immer eurem Fahrstil an! Ohne überheblich klingen zu wollen, aber ich weiß was ich tu. Ich lass mich nirgends plump ins Flat fallen oder geb die gesamte Aufprallenergie nach einem Drop ins Bike, sondern fahr mit dem Körper und feder viel mit Armen und Beinen ab. Darum, hab ich so gut wie nie ausfälle.

ALSO ICH SAGS NOCHMAL - NICHT NACHMACHEN!!! ES KÖNNTE BÖSE AUSGEHEN!?!

Gruß,


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. September 2008)

hm....naja die 100 g mehr vom Atlas kann ich gerade noch verkraften.

Ich muss doch noch ein negatives zu den 2009er Flatlines sagen:
Das schöne Steuerrohrlogo ist weg


----------



## santacruza (25. September 2008)

das sieht ma doch beim fahren eh nicht


----------



## iNSANE! (25. September 2008)

Find's echt schön - ohne wenn und aber. Nicht zuviel Weiss - passt.


----------



## neikless (26. September 2008)

ja MR.F. das fehlende Logo am Steuerrohr ist echt ein elend dazu gefallen mir die decals nicht wirklich was mich tröstet denn ich hatte immer von einem bigbike RMX oder Flatline in genau dieser farbe geträumt ... aber werde es mir vorerst wegen eben der angesprochenen dinge und dem loch im geldbeutel und der tatsache das ich schon mein traum flatti habe verkneifen müssen .... irgendwie schade aber kommt zeit kommt Rad 

aber hallo das soll nicht einen falschen anschein machen ... SWEET RIDE !!!


----------



## hotspice (26. September 2008)

jetzt ist endlich platz für ein logo made in taiwan  vorne am steuerrohr, grins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (26. September 2008)

Ich finds besser nicht mehr dieses aufgeklebte Logo am Steuerrohr zu haben, welches gelegentlich schon mal weg fliegt. Und beim putzen ist es auch viel angenehmer!!

Man errinnere sich noch an früher. Bis einschließlich 2003 waren alle Logos unterlackiert. Erst ab 2004 gabs die aufgeklebten. Und jetzt macht man halt wieder unterlack.

Passt schon!


----------



## santacruza (26. September 2008)

mein schönes metalllogo ist viiiiiiiieeeeeel edler und schöner.und es hält immer noch....und wieso putzen? das wird einmal in die isar geworfen und es kommt wie neu wieder raus  dennoch gefallen mir auch die neuen decals


----------



## LB Jörg (26. September 2008)

Ob überlackiert oder aufgeklebt ist ja ansich egal.
Aber des auf dem Flatline ist ja gar kein richtige RM Logo

Da muß ich aber auch mal sagen "Früher war alles besser"

G.


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. September 2008)

"Früher war alles besser, sogar die Zukunft!"


----------



## Sw!tch (27. September 2008)

Das Flatline gefällt mir wahnsinnig gut in der Lackierung.


----------



## ac-aachen (30. September 2008)

Hallo, habe in einem Test gelesen das daß Hinterrad bei hohen Drops an den Sattel kommt!!!! Ist das so??? Was sagt TurboLenzen dazu??


----------



## neikless (30. September 2008)

in welchen test hast du das gelesen ? bei meinem Flatline in M kann ich das nicht bestätigen auch wenn sattel fast ganz versenkt ist dort reichlich platz


----------



## numinisflo (30. September 2008)

Hier mal was von Pinkbike - ein gelbes Flatline:














Den Artikel gibts HIER, es ist auch noch ein Video verlinkt, auf welchem Wade Simmons die Entwicklung des Downhill-Bikes bei Rocky beschreibt.

Viel Spaß.


----------



## madben (30. September 2008)

Servus Leute,

bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines Flatline´s. Habe gelesen und heute auch zum ersten mal selbst gecheckt, wie fummelig der Hinterradausbau ist. Kann jemand mal kurz beschreiben, wie man es am besten und vor allem richtig macht?

Ich habe T-Inbus Schlüssel und einen Maulschlüssel für die Muttern verwendet. Aber gerade an die Inbus-Schrauben für diese Achs-Klemmteile kommt man recht schlecht ran. Man will ja die die Schrauben auch sauber reindrehen und das Gewinde nicht zerstören. Wie fest zieht man das an und in welcher Reihenfolge?

Danke und Servus,
Ben


----------



## Hunter-dirt (30. September 2008)

Du brauchst eigentlich an den Imbusschrauben nicht viel machen evtl bischn aufdrehen und dann die Achse rausziehen, fertig! Achsenbefestigung sind 8 Nm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madben (30. September 2008)

ah, ok. Also beim Festziehen zuerst die Inbusschrauben anziehen und dann die Muttern anziehen?

Hatte heute mal hinten alles ab, um mir die Konstruktion mal anzuschauen. War beim Zusammenbau und anziehen der Schrauben auch megavorsichtig.

Zu fest ist sicher bei dem Alugewinde in der Schinge auch nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (30. September 2008)

genau! Meine Meinung zu der Konstruktion: Hättn se bischen besser lösen können. Es gab schon viele Probleme mit dem System hab auch schon von andren Herestellern dieses Problem gehört das das Gewinde zimlich schnell "ausgeleihert" ist. Aber mit Gefühl und nicht so viel die Schrauben ganz rausdrehen, wird das schon gehen. _Weißt ja, nach fest kommt ab!!_


----------



## Hunter-dirt (30. September 2008)

wenn ich so des Bild anschaue und genauer auf die Lager schau, sieht das obere leicht nach Rost aus?


----------



## Hoschiii (30. September 2008)

Das wird mit Sicherheit Staub sein.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (30. September 2008)

Ich Hoffs! sonst gibts irgentwann gewaltig Ärger.


----------



## madben (1. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

hätte noch eine Frage zur verbauten Gabel im Flatline. Da ist eine Marzocchi 66 RCV drin. Man hat unten drunter jeweils einmal eine Verstellung für Druck- und Zugstufe.
Im rechten Gabelholm ist oben noch ein Luft-Ventil. Kann mir kurz jmd. beschreiben, was ich damit noch einstelle? das Manual von MZ ist wenig aussagekräftig.

Das Verstellrädchen unten für die Compression ließ sich bei mir nicht bewegen!?!?!?! Ist das normal? Hatte vorher oben mal an dem Luft-Ventil ein bisschen Luft abgelassen..


Gruß,
Ben


----------



## madben (1. Oktober 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> genau! Meine Meinung zu der Konstruktion: Hättn se bischen besser lösen können. Es gab schon viele Probleme mit dem System hab auch schon von andren Herestellern dieses Problem gehört das das Gewinde zimlich schnell "ausgeleihert" ist.


 
Das wäre ja übel. Was bliebe einem in so einem Falle für eine Möglichkeit außer neue Schwinge, die es nächstes Jahr sicher schon nicht mehr ind er Farbe gäbe? Gewindebuchse einsetzen o.ä.? Aber ich werde da hinten auch nur so oft drangehen, wie´s sein muss. Hab hoffentlich kaum ´nen Plattfuss. Habe mir beim Händler gleich Big Bettys aufziehen lassen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. Oktober 2008)

Nach meiner Erfahrung hast du damit sehr häufig einen Platten.
Mit den Luftkammern stellst du die Vorspannung (Härte) ein.
Das sich der Einstellknopf unten nicht bewegt, ist nicht normal. Hat mit dem Luftdruck oben nichts zu tun. Cosmic Sports anrufen und zur Not Garantiefall


----------



## ac-aachen (1. Oktober 2008)

Kann ich Dir nicht genau sagen, habe in den letzten Tagen jedenmenge Berichte gelesen. In welcher Position hast du den Dämpfer verschraubt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arseburn (1. Oktober 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> wenn ich so des Bild anschaue und genauer auf die Lager schau, sieht das obere leicht nach Rost aus?



Ich weiss zwar nicht, was die da zu suchen hätte, aber es könnte auch Kupferpaste sein


----------



## madben (1. Oktober 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Nach meiner Erfahrung hast du damit sehr häufig einen Platten.


 
woran liegt das? Reifen, Fahrwerk?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. Oktober 2008)

Reifen.
Ich habe irgendwann aufgehört zu zählen wie oft mein Bruder angerufen hat und ich ihn mit dem Auto abholen musste wegen den Platten.


----------



## neikless (1. Oktober 2008)

... ja bei BB sollten man immer damit rechnen zu Fuß nach Hause zu kommen 
wenn man nicht so´n netten bruder hat der Dich abholt ...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. Oktober 2008)

laut meinen Erkenntnissen ist rechts unten die druckstufe und links die zugstufe und oben kannst du per Luft die Härte einstellen.


----------



## madben (2. Oktober 2008)

Die Verstellschrauben an der Gabel gehen jetzt beide. Die Gabel musste erst ein wenig bewegt werden. Dann ging es auch.

Noch eine andere Frage. Gibt es irgendwo ein Manual für das Rocky Flatline als PDF zum download? Ich suche die Drehmomente für Schraubverbindungen. Will mir sicherheitshalber mal einen Drehmomentschlüssel zulegen. Gerade bei solch tollen Verbindungen wie hinten die Achsklemmnung will ich auf keinen Fall etwas zu fest ziehen.

danke und Servus
Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. Oktober 2008)

www.bikeaction.de
und dann Techsupport

juchu! Also wie man bei Pinkbike lesen konnte wird man das neue Flatline SE unter Geoffs Arsch in Action sehen. Bin mal gfespannt was für eine Gabel er fährt. Ich schätze aber mal ne 66.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (2. Oktober 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> www.bikeaction.de
> und dann Techsupport
> 
> juchu! Also wie man bei Pinkbike lesen konnte wird man das neue Flatline SE unter Geoffs Arsch in Action sehen. Bin mal gfespannt was für eine Gabel er fährt. Ich schätze aber mal ne 66.



is doch scheiß egal welche gabel hauptsach er haut alle um


----------



## Ikonoklast (5. Oktober 2008)

Kann mir jemand Sattelstützen- und Sattelklemmmaß für das 2009er Flatline sagen?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. Oktober 2008)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand Sattelstützen- und Sattelklemmmaß für das 2009er Flatline sagen?



Mit bischen eigen initiative hästes auch selber rausbekommen!

Sattelstüze: 30,9mm
Sattelklemme ist immer eine dabei


----------



## Ikonoklast (5. Oktober 2008)

Dankeschön, Sattelklemme die dabei ist, ist wie bei jedem Rocky hässlich und schwer, da kommt Tune dran...


----------



## LautSprecher (5. Oktober 2008)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Dankeschön, Sattelklemme die dabei ist, ist wie bei jedem Rocky hässlich und schwer, da kommt Tune dran...



Stimmt  Carbon-Ti kann ich dir auch empfehlen, ist glaub sogar minimal leichter!

http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=12852

Als ich das Ding bestellt hab war das günstiger oder im Angebot


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. Oktober 2008)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Dankeschön, Sattelklemme die dabei ist, ist wie bei jedem Rocky hässlich und schwer, da kommt Tune dran...



man kanns auch übertreiben als werden höchstens 100gr beinem DH/FR Bike soviel ausmachen  aber wärs braucht...


----------



## LautSprecher (5. Oktober 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> man kanns auch übertreiben als werden höchstens 100gr beinem DH/FR Bike soviel ausmachen  aber wärs braucht...



Gebs zu! Die Klemme schaut wunderbar aus  . Passt zur Cleg


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. Oktober 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Gebs zu! Die Klemme schaut wunderbar aus  . Passt zur Cleg



nee mir würdse net gefallen ganz ehrlich


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Oktober 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Stimmt  Carbon-Ti kann ich dir auch empfehlen, ist glaub sogar minimal leichter!
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=12852
> 
> Als ich das Ding bestellt hab war das günstiger oder im Angebot



Würde aber doch lieber die Tune nehmen.
Von der weiß man das sie 100% funktioniert und warum ein Risiko eingehen...zumal die tune doch sogar billiger ist, oder?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. Oktober 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Würde aber doch lieber die Tune nehmen.
> Von der weiß man das sie 100% funktioniert und warum ein Risiko eingehen...zumal die tune doch sogar billiger ist, oder?
> 
> G.



ähhh ich habe bis jetzt noch keine Schnellspannsattelklemme gesehen die nicht funktioniert hat o0 und wieso sollte ich da dann noch geld ausgeben wenn beim Rahmen eh eine dabei ist? Sinn?


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Oktober 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> ähhh ich habe bis jetzt noch keine Schnellspannsattelklemme gesehen die nicht funktioniert hat o0 und wieso sollte ich da dann noch geld ausgeben wenn beim Rahmen eh eine dabei ist? Sinn?



Also die schlechteste die ich bis jetzt hatte war die an meinem Switch Pro, die ging gleich kaputt.
Die mit Plastikeinlagen in der Klemmung eignen sich meistens nicht für superofftes auf und zumachen...usw.
Und ansonsten muß man speziell bei Leichtklemmen immer vorsichtig sein, weil der Hebelmechanismus eine Schwachstelle bei solchen Dingern ist.
Das eine beim Rahmen dabei ist war mir eh klar
Habe auch eigentlich den "Lautsprecher" mit meiner Antwort angesprochen....drum des Zitat drüber

G.


----------



## LautSprecher (6. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir hält das Ding super und ich fahr nicht nur Hollandradtouren  .

Was zu bemängeln ist, dass die Klemmung gegenüber den normalen Rockyteilen nicht ganz so fest, aber weit ausreichend ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Oktober 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Bei mir hält das Ding super und ich fahr nicht nur Hollandradtouren  .
> 
> Was zu bemängeln ist, dass die Klemmung gegenüber den normalen Rockyteilen nicht ganz so fest, aber weit ausreichend ist.



Dachte es steht erst zur Wahl zu kaufen, da es ein Shopbild war.
Aber was meinst du mit Klemmung nicht so fest??

G.


----------



## TurboLenzen (7. Oktober 2008)

ac-aachen schrieb:


> Hallo, habe in einem Test gelesen das daß Hinterrad bei hohen Drops an den Sattel kommt!!!! Ist das so??? Was sagt TurboLenzen dazu??



Der Sattel kann Kontakt haben, wenn entweder der Sattel zu weit nach hinten montiert ist, oder z.B. der Dämpfer mit 222mm Einbaulänge in der vordersten Dämpferposition montiert ist. Das funktioniert nämlich nicht. Die vorderste Position ist nur für 241mm Dämpfer vorgesehen.
Wenn man das beachtet streift nix am Sattel.



madben schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines Flatline´s. Habe gelesen und heute auch zum ersten mal selbst gecheckt, wie fummelig der Hinterradausbau ist. Kann jemand mal kurz beschreiben, wie man es am besten und vor allem richtig macht?



Also hier eine kurze Anleitung zur perfekten Montage des Hinterrads:
Beim Ausbau in folgender Reihenfolge. Die kleinen 4er Inbusschrauben die senkrecht in die Schwinge gehen ca. 1/4 - 1/2 Umdrehung öffnen. Dann erst die Mutter aufschrauben und die Achse raus ziehen.
Beim einbau gibt es einen einfachen Trick. Erst die Achse rein. Dann am besten das Bike auf den Boden stellen und einen kleinen Druck auf die Schwinge geben um sicher zu stellen, dass die Achse absolut Plan in den Ausfallenden steht. Dann gleich die Muttern festziehen. Zum Schluss erst die 4er Inbus Schrauben anziehen. Diese müssen nicht Bombenfest sitzen. Ich würde sagen so 5-8 NM sollten reichen..

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen!?

Gruß, 
Mario


----------



## rgk7 (7. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
hab nu auch ein Flatline und bin ziemlich begeistert davon.
Das mit dem Dämpfer war eine sinnvolle info.
Ich verstehe aber nicht wieso manche Leute beim Hinterradausbau da solche Probleme haben.Ist erstens logisch das es eben nur so geht und zweitens ist die Befestigung eines Vorderrades an den 888 oder 66 Gabeln meist nicht anders.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. Oktober 2008)

rgk7 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab nu auch ein Flatline und bin ziemlich begeistert davon.
> Das mit dem Dämpfer war eine sinnvolle info.
> Ich verstehe aber nicht wieso manche Leute beim Hinterradausbau da solche Probleme haben.Ist erstens logisch das es eben nur so geht und zweitens ist die Befestigung eines Vorderrades an den 888 oder 66 Gabeln meist nicht anders.



gratulation!


----------



## ac-aachen (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen, gibt es für das Flatline das Aufkleberset auch in anderen Farben als in Grün? z.B rot und wenn wo?


Gruß Ac-aachen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (9. Oktober 2008)

ac-aachen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, gibt es für das Flatline das Aufkleberset auch in anderen Farben als in Grün? z.B rot und wenn wo?
> 
> 
> Gruß Ac-aachen



nö woher denn? kannste dir ja selber eins schneiden lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rgk7 (10. Oktober 2008)

ich hatte nen ganzen Stapel silberne Aufkleber dabei, frag einfach mal bei deinem Händler nach Flatline 1(rot) oder 2(silber) Aufklebern...


----------



## ac-aachen (14. Oktober 2008)

Werd ich machen!

merci


----------



## rgk7 (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich verkaufe meine Marzocchi 66 RCV aus meinem Flatline...falls jmd. interesse hat bitte melden.

Gruß


----------



## retrospecs (17. Oktober 2008)

Welche Aufnahme hat der 2008er Flatline Rahmen? ISCG oder ISCG05?

Besten Dank für die Antwort.


----------



## Ric-O (18. Oktober 2008)

rgk7 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab nu auch ein Flatline und bin ziemlich begeistert davon.
> Das mit dem Dämpfer war eine sinnvolle info.
> Ich verstehe aber nicht wieso manche Leute beim Hinterradausbau da solche Probleme haben.Ist erstens logisch das es eben nur so geht und zweitens ist die Befestigung eines Vorderrades an den 888 oder 66 Gabeln meist nicht anders.






Bin ebenfalls sehr begeistert von deinem Flatline Michi  Handling ist einfach 1.Sahne 
Klau ich dir irgendwann mal hehe


----------



## rgk7 (18. Oktober 2008)

Ric-O schrieb:


> Bin ebenfalls sehr begeistert von deinem Flatline Michi  Handling ist einfach 1.Sahne
> Klau ich dir irgendwann mal hehe



Iss klar  aber sei dir bewusst das das evtl. tödlich endet... 
Morgern Nachmittag gehts weiter...

Aufnahme is ISCG !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrospecs (18. Oktober 2008)

Besten Dank für die Antwort zur ISCG Aufnahme!!!!


----------



## ac-aachen (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

wie lang muß die hintere Bremsleitung sein?


----------



## retrospecs (20. Oktober 2008)

So, hier nun mein  neuer Bock. Ein komplett "customized" aufgebautes Flatline. Ich muss noch den Gabelschaft kürzen, dann kommt auch der "Spacerturm" weg. Ansonsten fehlt nur noch die KeFü. Es wird entweder eine 77desingz oder eine Gamut.








Mehr Bilder


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. Oktober 2008)

oh jaa sehr schick.

viel Spaß beim riden


----------



## ac-aachen (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, reicht eine 143cm lange Bremsleitung für die Hinterrad Bremse bei Flatline? Brauche möglichst schnell eure Unterstützung!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (20. Oktober 2008)

> So, hier nun mein neuer Bock. Ein komplett "customized" aufgebautes Flatline. Ich muss noch den Gabelschaft kürzen, dann kommt auch der "Spacerturm" weg. Ansonsten fehlt nur noch die KeFü. Es wird entweder eine 77desingz oder eine Gamut.
> 
> 
> Mehr Bilder



Warum hast du die Bilder nicht unternem Ahornbaum gemacht wäre schicker gewesen 
sonst ganz ordentlicher Aufbau. Viel Spaß!




> Hallo, reicht eine 143cm lange Bremsleitung für die Hinterrad Bremse bei Flatline? Brauche möglichst schnell eure Unterstützung!



ja müsste locker langen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. Oktober 2008)

So bei mir gehts auch mal wieder vorwärts 
nächste oder über nächste Woche, müsste dann meine Gabel kommen.

als armer Zweiradmechaniker-Azubi verdientmer leider nix


----------



## retrospecs (22. Oktober 2008)

Welcher Steuersatz von Acros ist das? Ist auch ein 1,5er reducer, oder? Ich suche auch noch einen gescheiten für mein Flatline und das Rot würde perfekt passen. Habe momentan den FSA Orbit 1,5 Reducer und bin nicht wirklich damit zufrieden.

Welche Gabel kommt denn rein?


----------



## Jako (22. Oktober 2008)

...habe mir auch ein Flatline Pro Rahmen bestellt, bei mir kommt ein roter Chris King rein . So wird es aussehen - nur mit X-O Schaltwerk und Diabolus Kurbel und Kettenführung. ich freu mich drauf..... Gruß Jako


----------



## retrospecs (22. Oktober 2008)

Schönes Ding. Nur die 2009er Deemax sind sooooooooooooooooo häßlich!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (22. Oktober 2008)

.... die deemax möchte ich erst live sehen bevor ich sie mir kaufe.... die entscheidung ist noch nicht gefallen.... im vergleich finde ich es gegen schwarze laufräder irgendwie besser... was meint ihr? gruß jako


----------



## bestmove (22. Oktober 2008)

Hi Jako,
ja eindeutig, mit schwarzen Laufrädern kommt das Flatline besser. Bin letztens auch kurz ein Flatline Probe gefahren und ich muss sagen ... ja doch, sehr interessant! Auch optisch habe ich mich inzwischen dran gewöhnt ... oh oh schön ruhig bleiben


----------



## ac-aachen (22. Oktober 2008)

schwarze Laufräder sind auf jedenfall von der Optik her besser ;-) Also schwarz!


----------



## rgk7 (22. Oktober 2008)

in den neuen deemax iss soviel schwarz drin das man auch gleich schwarze felgen kaufen kann


----------



## Flame-Blade (22. Oktober 2008)

So bin nun auch Besitzer eines Flatline-Rahmens welcher heute eintreffen sollte.

Weiß nun jemand ob es eine BMA von Rocky gibt die man nachrüsten kann?

Und kann ich das Decalset nachbestellen?Sonst würde ich mir selber Aufkleber schneiden...


Grüße


----------



## Jako (22. Oktober 2008)

...also ich finde das beide laufräder auf den fotos nicht richtig "rüber" kommen. die schwarzen sind mit dem weißen hintergrund viel zu schwarz - ohne schattierung und struktur.... und die deemax sehen im original schon richtig edel aus (besser wie die alten gelben)


----------



## retrospecs (22. Oktober 2008)

Also ich kann dir die rot eloxierten Bellacoola LRS empfehlen. Ich fahre sie selber in meinem Flatline (siehe unten). Zu dem goldenen Rahmen sehen sie auch richtig edel aus. Der Mario (Lenzen) hat sie auch in seinem goldenen Flatline drin, sieht super aus.
abgesehen davon sind die Bellacoola Felgen ebenso stabil wie die Deemax, der LRS wiegt allerdings 2600g.


----------



## Jako (22. Oktober 2008)

...in deinem braunen gefallen mir die roten ganz gut, bei dem goldenen ist es mir zu "porno". auch bei dem SE canuck sind mir die roten laufräder zu viel. da würden mir für mein goldenes schon eher die rauchverchromten vom tobi gefallen.... gruß jako


----------



## retrospecs (22. Oktober 2008)

die sind auch sehr schön, das stimmt. hatte sie auch schon in der hand als ich beim tobi das rocky aufgebaut habe, habe mich dann aber für die roten entschieden. an deinem biken sehen sie die rauchverchromten auch stylisch aus. deutlich besser als die silbernen deemax und interessanter als einfache schwarze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arseburn (22. Oktober 2008)

eindeutig die silbernen deemax  wenn du etwas zwischen den deemax und "normalen" schwarzen felgen suchst, schau dir die deetraks mal an.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (22. Oktober 2008)

retrospecs schrieb:


> Welcher Steuersatz von Acros ist das? Ist auch ein 1,5er reducer, oder? Ich suche auch noch einen gescheiten für mein Flatline und das Rot würde perfekt passen. Habe momentan den FSA Orbit 1,5 Reducer und bin nicht wirklich damit zufrieden.
> 
> Welche Gabel kommt denn rein?



Acros AH-15R ist das isn sau geiles Teil.
Gabel wird ne Fox 40RC2 =)

Zu den Laufräder werde mir selber welche zamme basteln und die Felgen rot eloxieren lassen.


----------



## LautSprecher (22. Oktober 2008)

Wolltest du nicht ne 888´ger Matze?


----------



## retrospecs (22. Oktober 2008)

danke für den namen des steuersatzes. werd' ich mal nach schauen.

ich finde die fox ist mit den 40mm rohren zu wuchtig für das flatline. die linien des rahmens sind ja eher filigran. da passt ne marzocchi mit den dünneren rohren besser.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (22. Oktober 2008)

ich kauf die 40er nicht wegen aussen sondern wegen der funktion!

ja wollte ich hab mich aber dann doch umentschieden da mir die 40er einfach allein von der qualität her besser gefällt.


----------



## LautSprecher (22. Oktober 2008)

Wirds dann wenigstens ne 09´er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (22. Oktober 2008)

na klar  müsste nächste woche kommen toxoholics hatte keine mehr auf lager -.-
am schönsten wär mir ja die rc4 uci gabel


----------



## ac-aachen (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Jungs, 

noch mal zu der Länger der Hinteren Bremsleitung! Reicht eine 143mm lange Bremsleitung für hinten?


Gruß Andreas


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. Oktober 2008)

äh wart mal...



Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> ja müsste locker langen



*JA!*


----------



## ac-aachen (23. Oktober 2008)

... ich warte... ;-)


----------



## retrospecs (23. Oktober 2008)

worauf denn? ;-)



Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> ich kauf die 40er nicht wegen aussen sondern wegen der funktion!
> 
> ja wollte ich hab mich aber dann doch umentschieden da mir die 40er einfach allein von der qualität her besser gefällt.



eine äquivalente version der 888 ist von der qualität her nicht schlechter als ne FOX F40.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. Oktober 2008)

retrospecs schrieb:


> worauf denn? ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> eine äquivalente version der 888 ist von der qualität her nicht schlechter als ne FOX F40.



mag sein aber vom Ansprechverhalten sind die Fox Gabeln einfach besser als Marzocchis. Mag jeder das drann machen das er für besser hält.


----------



## BommelMaster (23. Oktober 2008)

welcher trottel hat denn die kettenführung ganz oben auf dieser seite bei dem güldenen flatline angebaut???


----------



## arseburn (23. Oktober 2008)

retrospecs schrieb:


> eine äquivalente version der 888 ist von der qualität her nicht schlechter als ne FOX F40.



bist Du Dir da auch wirklich ganz sicher?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. Oktober 2008)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> welcher trottel hat denn die kettenführung ganz oben auf dieser seite bei dem güldenen flatline angebaut???



bikeaction? bzw. pro cycle (ROCKY MOUNTAIN)


----------



## retrospecs (23. Oktober 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> mag sein aber vom Ansprechverhalten sind die Fox Gabeln einfach besser als Marzocchis. Mag jeder das drann machen das er für besser hält.



word! 



Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> bikeaction? bzw. pro cycle (ROCKY MOUNTAIN)



die haben bei der kefü den TACO vergessen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. Oktober 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> bist Du Dir da auch wirklich ganz sicher?



Der einzige Unterschied zwischen einem 888 WC Modell und der Fox 40 ist der das du an der 888 weniger Wartung vornehmen mußt.
Der einzige Vorteil einer Fox 40 ist das geringere Gewicht.

G.


----------



## Jako (23. Oktober 2008)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> welcher trottel hat denn die kettenführung ganz oben auf dieser seite bei dem güldenen flatline angebaut???



....das ist eine fotomontage, es handelt sich um die originalabbildung von bikeaction bzw. rocky montain..... gruß jako


----------



## ac-aachen (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, 


ist Jemand fähig der ein Flatline besitzt mal die Hinterebremsleitungslänge zu messen?! Und diese Hier kummt zu geben?!

Gruß Ac-Aachen


----------



## retrospecs (23. Oktober 2008)

ac-aachen schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> noch mal zu der Länger der Hinteren Bremsleitung! Reicht eine 143mm lange Bremsleitung für hinten?
> 
> ...



ich glaube mal du meinst cm, oder? 143mm wären nur 14,3 cm. das reicht nicht mal für vorne! 



Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> äh wart mal...
> 
> *JA!*



dirt-hunter hat doch schon bestätigt, dass die 143cm passen.

kann aber gerne heute abend mal zu hause messen.


----------



## ac-aachen (23. Oktober 2008)

Sorry,mir ist ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen! 1430mm

Danke


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. Oktober 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der einzige Unterschied zwischen einem 888 WC Modell und der Fox 40 ist der das du an der 888 weniger Wartung vornehmen mußt.
> Der einzige Vorteil einer Fox 40 ist das geringere Gewicht.
> 
> G.



 wenn du meinst... dann viel spaß mit der 888


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Oktober 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> wenn du meinst... dann viel spaß mit der 888



Hab ich mit meinen beiden seit Jahren

Kenn niemanden der die Fox 40 im Dauergebrauch hat und bei dem sie net schon unfreiwillig weg war.
Wobei ich dazusagen muß des sie zumindest bei meinem Moorhuhn dennoch die erste Wahl nach der 07er 888 WC wäre

G.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. Oktober 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab ich mit meinen beiden seit Jahren
> 
> Kenn niemanden der die Fox 40 im Dauergebrauch hat und bei dem sie net schon unfreiwillig weg war.
> Wobei ich dazusagen muß des sie zumindest bei meinem Moorhuhn dennoch die erste Wahl nach der 07er 888 WC wäre
> ...




Wenn man die 40er pflegt und jedes jahr selber (soweit man schulung von toxo gemacht hat) wartung durchführt ist das kein problem und die 40er ist einfach ne geile gabel.


----------



## santacruza (24. Oktober 2008)

wo licht, da auch schatten...bei beiden gabeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrospecs (24. Oktober 2008)

ac-aachen schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> noch mal zu der Länger der Hinteren Bremsleitung! Reicht eine 143mm lange Bremsleitung für hinten?
> 
> ...



ich habe gerade meine bremsleitung gemessen und ich habe 146cm. dann passen 143cm auf jeden fall auch.


----------



## numinisflo (24. Oktober 2008)

Hat eigentlich mittlerweile irgendjemand mal so einen Flatline Frame gewogen? Oder hat echte Gewichte der verschiedenen Komplettbikes bzw. seiner Aufbauvarianten?
Würde mich wirklich interessieren, da "meines" in Whistler wirklich ein deutliches Stück schwerer war als mein ehemaliges RMX - und das war schon kein Leichtgewicht.


----------



## Jako (24. Oktober 2008)

.....ich habe gerade meinen neuen Rahmen in Größe M abgeholt. Montiert ist schon ein Chris King 250g, eine Atlas FR Kurbel mit 40er Kettenblatt und DH Bash Rings ca. 850g, und Diabolus Kettenführung 460g. Gewicht kpl. 7900g ! Rahmen theoretisch 6340g  Gruß Jako


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2008)

Jako schrieb:


> .....ich habe gerade meinen neuen Rahmen in Größe M abgeholt. Montiert ist schon ein Chris King 250g, eine Atlas FR Kurbel mit 40er Kettenblatt und DH Bash Rings ca. 850g, und Diabolus Kettenführung 460g. Gewicht kpl. 7900g ! Rahmen theoretisch 6340g  Gruß Jako





G.


----------



## numinisflo (24. Oktober 2008)

Wahnsinn. Dann ging das Komplettbike welches ich gefahren bin u. welches komplett mit günstigen aber schweren Teilen bestückt war doch in die gefühlte 25kg Richtung.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. Oktober 2008)

als ich mein Rahmen gewogen habe hat er 5,6kg angezeigt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (24. Oktober 2008)

Werden wohl taiwanesische Produktionsschwankungen sein.


----------



## Condor (24. Oktober 2008)

da hat wohl wer den hammer, um die beule ins unterrohr zuschlagen, ausversehn wo anders im rahmen vergessen und miteingeschweißt


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. Oktober 2008)

Jako schrieb:


> .....ich habe gerade meinen neuen Rahmen in Größe M abgeholt. Montiert ist schon ein Chris King 250g, eine Atlas FR Kurbel mit 40er Kettenblatt und DH Bash Rings ca. 850g, und Diabolus Kettenführung 460g. Gewicht kpl. 7900g ! Rahmen theoretisch 6340g  Gruß Jako



hast du denn die Teile nochmals gewogen oder ausm I-Net geholt? Werde nochmal mit meine Gewichtsangabe nachkontrollieren.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*EDIT:
6,0 kg mit Dämpfer und Reduzier Steuersatz. Ich werde mir eh noch ne Titanfeder und evtl. DHX Dämpfer reinknallen dann wirds nochmal ca. 400g leichter.*


----------



## Jako (25. Oktober 2008)

.....habe die teile nicht gewogen.....angaben sind aus dem www.... mein flatline ist fertig  gewicht 19,75 kg  morgen ist jungfernfahrt - dann gibt es auch fotos.... gruß jako


----------



## Hunter-dirt (25. Oktober 2008)

sehr schön gratulation! wünsch dir morgen viel Spaß. Ich wünschte ich wär soweit -_-


----------



## Jako (26. Oktober 2008)

Hier ist es nun im Original..... 19,75kg ...... ich bin super zufrieden - von der Optik und vom fahren her..... Gruß Jako


----------



## retrospecs (26. Oktober 2008)

schaut super aus!!! ich war ja einer der großen kritiker der neuen deemax, aber wenn man sie so in natura sieht, sind sie gar nicht so schlimm!!


----------



## bestmove (26. Oktober 2008)

Sehr geil Jako, das Flatline gefällt mir immer besser ^^ Welche Rahmengröße hast du gewählt? Warst du damit touren heute? ... und Steuersatz Modell würde mich noch interessieren?


----------



## Jako (26. Oktober 2008)

hi, rahmengröße ist M, steuersatz - siehe foto , heute war ich in Ogau beim saisonfinale - geiler tag, geiles bike . gruß jako


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. Oktober 2008)

Oh ja, sehr schön.

Ich wünsche ganz viel Spaß damit.
Es fährt sich echt super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Oktober 2008)

Jako schrieb:


> Hier ist es nun im Original..... 19,75kg ...... ich bin super zufrieden - von der Optik und vom fahren her..... Gruß Jako



richtig geil!  viel spaß damit


----------



## Jendo (27. Oktober 2008)

GEfällt mir auch sehr gut! Der Sattel ist ein absolutes Sahneschnittchen


----------



## ribisl (27. Oktober 2008)

Jako schrieb:


> Hier ist es nun im Original..... 19,75kg ...... ich bin super zufrieden - von der Optik und vom fahren her..... Gruß Jako



einfach sensationell!!


----------



## Jako (27. Oktober 2008)

Danke Danke, noch eine kleine Geschichte zur ersten Fahrt gestern im Bikepark Ogau....... Ich war voll gespannt und freute mich riesig auf die erste Abfahrt....... 
unten angekommen - die totale Enttäuschung, das bike total träge, in den kurven schwerfällig, die Lenkung schwerfällig, irgend etwas stimmt nicht.... steuersatz ist fest, Lenker läuft leicht.... was ist da bloß los  kann doch nicht sein das das Switch so viel wendiger und agiler ist..... 2. Abfahrt - es wird nicht besser - es muß der Steuersatz sein!! 
Tja, beim Chris King 1.5" Devolution den Lagerkonus falschrum eingebaut  - es ist wirklich schlecht zu erkennen und ich war nicht der erste dem das passiert ist - nur unter Belastung funktionierte es nicht. Danach das Flatline wie ausgewechselt, super geil zu fahren, jetzt kann ich mir vorstellen das nicht nur ein richtig montierter Steuersatz, sondern auch ein wirklich guter Steuersatz für das Fahrverhalten extrem wichtig ist.  Gruß Jako


----------



## neikless (28. Oktober 2008)

fettes gerät mir persönlich taugt es mit DC Fork besser 
wirkt so etwas beschnitten ... autsch

lenker find ich etwas zu schmal und die bash kefü kombi 
erinnert mich ans pizza essen am woe  eine LG1 o.Ä.
wirkt da zierlicher

nichts des zum trotz ein richtiger hingucker ! RIDE ON !


----------



## rgk7 (28. Oktober 2008)

Zum Downhillen find ichs mit DC auch besser. Bin es am Anfang auch mit 66 gefahren, fands aber zu flach vorn und zu unruhig. Das Vorderrad ist doch mal schnell ausgebrochen.
Mit der 888 und nem breiteren Lenker isses für meinen Geschmack perfekt.Auch optisch...


----------



## ac-aachen (1. November 2008)

Hallo.... Ich bitte euch eine Anleitung über die Demontange und Montage des Hinterrads hier ins Netz zu stellen! Preziese Anleitung! 

Ich danke Euch ......


----------



## iNSANE! (1. November 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Also hier eine kurze Anleitung zur perfekten Montage des Hinterrads:
> Beim Ausbau in folgender Reihenfolge. Die kleinen 4er Inbusschrauben die senkrecht in die Schwinge gehen ca. 1/4 - 1/2 Umdrehung öffnen. Dann erst die Mutter aufschrauben und die Achse raus ziehen.
> Beim einbau gibt es einen einfachen Trick. Erst die Achse rein. Dann am besten das Bike auf den Boden stellen und einen kleinen Druck auf die Schwinge geben um sicher zu stellen, dass die Achse absolut Plan in den Ausfallenden steht. Dann gleich die Muttern festziehen. Zum Schluss erst die 4er Inbus Schrauben anziehen. Diese müssen nicht Bombenfest sitzen. Ich würde sagen so 5-8 NM sollten reichen..
> 
> ...



Sehr präzise


----------



## ac-aachen (4. November 2008)

Jo danke! Ging super flott ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (4. November 2008)

Weiß einer von euch wie das nun mit der BMA von Rocky aussieht?
Auf dem Bild vom Flatline3 aus 2008 ist ja schon einen dran...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. November 2008)

mit was BMA?


----------



## Flame-Blade (4. November 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> mit was BMA?




Hä?


Habe bei einem Händler nachgefragt demzufolge sie noch entwickelt wird aber mich wundert halt wie gesagt das schon beim 08er Flatline 3 eine zu sehen ist.

Wäre cool wenn jemand wüsste wann sie zu haben ist,was sie wiegt und wieviel sie kosten wird.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. November 2008)

was meinst du mit bma?


----------



## Soulbrother (5. November 2008)

*B*rems-*m*oment-*a*bstützung!...braucht am Flatty aber echt kein Mensch


----------



## rgk7 (5. November 2008)

stimmt, ich finde ne bma ist kein muss am flatline. aber sicher ne schöne ergänzung. bei nem kona stinky oder alutech pudel macht sowas richtig sinn, da merkt man sofort den unterschied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (5. November 2008)

Wollte mich nur vorher mal informieren falls es wider erwarten Probleme mit Bremsstempeln gibt.Aber gut zu hören das damit wohl keiner Probleme hat.Bin echt gespannt wie es sich fährt wenn ichs fertig habe

Gruß


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. November 2008)

des braucht wirklich kein schwein!


----------



## Flowz (11. November 2008)

So an alle Flatline besitzer... bin grad grob am grübeln ob ich mir ein 08er flatline 3 anschaffn soll oder nicht... hab ein derbes angebot und weiß nun nich ob ich es nehmen soll... hab mit dem rad vor 2009 an min 5-8 rennen teilzunehme (downhill).. saß bisher leider nur auf eins in L , da ich aber M benötige wollt ich mal nach den fahreigenschaften fragen... fährt es sich so wie es aussieht und wiegt!?, wippt das heck stark beim treten? wie is das ansprechverhalten? fragen über fragen


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (11. November 2008)

Jako schrieb:


> Hier ist es nun im Original..... 19,75kg ...... ich bin super zufrieden - von der Optik und vom fahren her..... Gruß Jako



Geiles Flatline 
Als Canuck version würd ichs geiler finden 

Viel Spaß damit 

MfG
Damian


----------



## Hunter-dirt (11. November 2008)

Wie groß bist du denn?

*fährt es sich so wie es aussieht und wiegt!?*
Als ich es Probe gefahren bin wars überhaupt nicht träge hat alles geschluckt was sich im Weg gestellt hat und is super in den Kurven gelegen. 

*wippt das heck stark beim treten?*
Nein! weniger als beinem vier Gelenker.
*
wie is das ansprechverhalten?*
Wie schon gesagt, schluckt alles weg was sich in Weg stellt.


----------



## Flowz (11. November 2008)

bin zuvor n stinky gefahrn in Small.. und mag daher auch kleine verspielte räder die "wendig" sind.. muss aba schon nun zum dh fahrn sein... bin selbst ca 1.83 groß .... wie siehts aus mit der laufruhe beim schnellen racen?


----------



## Deleted 10349 (11. November 2008)

... sooo mal wieder ein bildchen (leider war die optik leicht beschlagen)





ready for lift-off!


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (11. November 2008)

Oi n kleiner Flatlein haufen 

Geiles Bild mit geiles Bikes! 

MfG
Damian


----------



## Hunter-dirt (11. November 2008)

Flowz schrieb:


> bin zuvor n stinky gefahrn in Small.. und mag daher auch kleine verspielte räder die "wendig" sind.. muss aba schon nun zum dh fahrn sein... bin selbst ca 1.83 groß .... wie siehts aus mit der laufruhe beim schnellen racen?



Das Flatline is zimlich verspielt. Wie jeder normaler Eingelenker auch komm halt auch immer drauf an wie der Dämpfer eingestellt ist.


----------



## rgk7 (12. November 2008)

Flowz schrieb:


> bin zuvor n stinky gefahrn in Small.. und mag daher auch kleine verspielte räder die "wendig" sind.. muss aba schon nun zum dh fahrn sein... bin selbst ca 1.83 groß .... wie siehts aus mit der laufruhe beim schnellen racen?



ich hatte vorher auch ein stinky von 2006. ich finde das flatline wesentlich wendiger und verspielter, liegt besser in den kurven , schluckt mehr und ist sehr laufruhig.wo ich mit dem stinky aufpassen musste kann ich mitm flatline noch gas geben.aber kommt halt auch auf die einstellungen an...

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (14. November 2008)

Wade/Flatty/Whistler


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (14. November 2008)

Geiles Bild! 

MfG
Damian


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Dezember 2008)

Mein Aufbau geht auch weiter... 






















Soooo jaja ich weiß der Hintergrund is net schön 

neu!
Fox 40 RC2 2009
Sunline V1 Lenker

Vorbau hat mir Cosmicsports den falschen zugeschickt. Sonst wär der Lenker + Vorbau auch montiert gewesen. Hoffe euch gefällts. Auf den Bilder siehts nicht so schön aus als wie in real.


----------



## LautSprecher (4. Dezember 2008)

Der Kracher, kanns garnich warten das in Echt zu sehen  Und der Aufbau erst, waah, dann gehen wir aber nach Wildbad wenns fertig is 
Viel Spaß beim anschaun +g+


----------



## rgk7 (4. Dezember 2008)

Bin echt gespannt wies ausschaut wenns fertig ist. Der Lenker gefällt mir.
Und der Hintergrund auch...zumindest der Gitarrenamp, iss nur en bissel klein.  Aber für zu Hause reichts ja.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Dezember 2008)

mit ner Fox 40....sehr schön. Passt da richtig gut rein.
Der Lenker gefällt mir auch sehr gut.
Einzig und allein diese aufgeklebten Blätter stören ein bissel.

Viel spaß noch beim Aufbau.


----------



## numinisflo (4. Dezember 2008)

Ahornblätter am Flatline? Absolute Blasphemie!

Aber im Ernst: Bis jetzt teilemäßig absolut top. Der Acros Steuersatz passt farblich auch bestens! Was kommen sonst noch so für Teile?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Dezember 2008)

rgk7 schrieb:


> Und der Hintergrund auch...zumindest der Gitarrenamp, iss nur en bissel klein.  Aber für zu Hause reichts ja.



Um die Nachbarn zu ärgern langts 

@ Mr.Freeride
Werde die Aufkleber höchstwarscheinlich wieder abmachen mir gefällts au nicht wirklich


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Dezember 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Ahornblätter am Flatline? Absolute Blasphemie!
> 
> Aber im Ernst: Bis jetzt teilemäßig absolut top. Der Acros Steuersatz passt farblich auch bestens! Was kommen sonst noch so für Teile?



lass dich überraschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (4. Dezember 2008)

Ach komm, machs nicht so spannend.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Dezember 2008)

spätestens anfang Februar wirds fertig sein.
Nö, nö... Vorfreunde ist die schönste Freude *hust* ^^


----------



## bestmove (4. Dezember 2008)

Absolut geil das Flatty  und die Fox40 is ma richtig lecker. Habe ich auch schon mit spekuliert aber da wart ich erst mal auf die Konsumschecks


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Dezember 2008)

Werde hier dann meine ersten Fahreindrücke schildern


----------



## rgk7 (6. Dezember 2008)

Hier ma mein kleiner Gitarrenamp...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. Dezember 2008)

ohhh **** ein ENGL saubere sache!  unten im Keller steht auch nochn größeres Ding aber muss ja net sein wenn der 100er auch reicht. Schöne Räder haste da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rgk7 (8. Dezember 2008)

THX!

Mittlerweile iss der Engl im Proberaum und hat seine erste Probe erfolgreich hinter sich gebracht. Das Ding iss viel zu laut für zu Hause!
Noch net ma 5min. und meine Mutter stand in der Tür ...


----------



## Flame-Blade (8. Dezember 2008)

Habe Samstag mein Flatline zum ersten mal spazieren geführt im strömenden Regen.
Erster Eindruck ist soweit ganz gut.Liegt schön auf dem Trail und in der Luft.Die Wendigkeit muss ich noch ein wenig austesten und das Setup müsste auch noch ein wenig angepasst werden.Aber ich denke das ich mit dem Rad sehr gut klarkommen werde


PS:Wetten mein Gitarrenamp is lauter


----------



## retrospecs (8. Dezember 2008)

@ Flame-Blade:
was ist denn das für eine geile decken-konstruktion? sowas benötige ich auch dringend. meine bessere hälfte hat nämlich so langsam die nase voll, dass unsere ganzer flur mit fahrrädern voll steht. hast du das selbst gebaut oder gekauft?

@ Hunter-dirt:
das frameset schaut bis jetzt super aus. ich fahre an meinem flatline die komplette Sunline V1 Serie (Lenker, 888 Vorbau, Seuersatz). Passt alles super und die qualität, das design und das gewicht der komponenten ist echt hammer.


----------



## Plueschbox (8. Dezember 2008)

Kann man so kaufen
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k534/a9711/bike-lift-fahrradhalter.html?mfid=52


----------



## Flame-Blade (8. Dezember 2008)

Jep so ein Teil ist das...ich wollte das Rad auch aus dem Flur haben ;-)


----------



## retrospecs (8. Dezember 2008)

okay, super. vielen dank für den link.

@ Flame-Blade:
hast du das einfach so in die decke gedübelt? welche größe von dübeln? in der artikelbeschreibung des systems wird eine max. belatung von 20kg angegeben. mein flatline wiegt ca. 19,5 kg. ist zwar drunter, aber nur knapp. wieviel wiegt denn deins? hält die konstruktion gut?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. Dezember 2008)

retrospecs schrieb:


> @ Hunter-dirt:
> das frameset schaut bis jetzt super aus. ich fahre an meinem flatline die komplette Sunline V1 Serie (Lenker, 888 Vorbau, Seuersatz). Passt alles super und die qualität, das design und das gewicht der komponenten ist echt hammer.



Danke dir! Aufjedenfall der ersten Eindruck war einfach nur WoW  hoffe blos das mein Vorbau noch vor Weihnachten kommt


----------



## retrospecs (8. Dezember 2008)

welchen hast du denn bestellt? auch den 888?


----------



## Flame-Blade (8. Dezember 2008)

retrospecs schrieb:


> okay, super. vielen dank für den link.
> 
> @ Flame-Blade:
> hast du das einfach so in die decke gedübelt? welche größe von dübeln? in der artikelbeschreibung des systems wird eine max. belatung von 20kg angegeben. mein flatline wiegt ca. 19,5 kg. ist zwar drunter, aber nur knapp. wieviel wiegt denn deins? hält die konstruktion gut?




Naja unsere Altbaudecken sind alles andere als eine gute Grundlage für so ein Vorhaben.Fast alles nur Luft und komischer Dämmmmüll dazwischen.Ich hatte deswegen die Deckenplatten der Konstruktion ein wenig aufgebohrt um größere und dickere Schrauben reinzukriegen.
Mein Flatline wiegt etwa 19,2kg und hängt bis jetzt noch an der Decke

Wenn ihr vernünftige Decken habt sollten die normalen mitgelieferten Schrauben und Dübel aber ausreichen.Die Hersteller schreiben halt lieber ein paar Kg weniger Maximalbelastung drauf damit man sie nicht belangen kann.

Ist auf jeden Fall eine praktische Sache und man kann es noch als Montageständer missbrauchen...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. Dezember 2008)

nein! die 09er Fox.40 hat den Boxxer-Direct-Mount-Standart sprich ich hab dann wohl den Direct-Mount für Boxxer bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrospecs (8. Dezember 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> nein! die 09er Fox.40 hat den Boxxer-Direct-Mount-Standart sprich ich hab dann wohl den Direct-Mount für Boxxer bestellt



klar!! warum solltest du auch bei einer fox einen 888 adapter verwenden. lieber erst nachdenken, dann schreiben. mein fehler! ich muss leider gestehen, dass mir der boxxer vorbau vom design her sogar noch besser gefällt.




Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Naja unsere Altbaudecken sind alles andere als eine gute Grundlage für so ein Vorhaben.Fast alles nur Luft und komischer Dämmmmüll dazwischen.Ich hatte deswegen die Deckenplatten der Konstruktion ein wenig aufgebohrt um größere und dickere Schrauben reinzukriegen.
> 
> Wenn ihr vernünftige Decken habt sollten die normalen mitgelieferten Schrauben und Dübel aber ausreichen.Die Hersteller schreiben halt lieber ein paar Kg weniger Maximalbelastung drauf damit man sie nicht belangen kann.



Genau das ist mein Problem. Ich wohne in einer total geilen, aber leider auch "porösen" ;-) Altbauwohnung. Daher mache ich mir schon etwas Sorgen, ob es halten wird. Welche Dübel werden denn mitgeliefert? 8er?


----------



## Flame-Blade (8. Dezember 2008)

retrospecs schrieb:


> Genau das ist mein Problem. Ich wohne in einer total geilen, aber leider auch "porösen" ;-) Altbauwohnung. Daher mache ich mir schon etwas Sorgen, ob es halten wird. Welche Dübel werden denn mitgeliefert? 8er?




Weiß nicht mehr genau die Größe der mitgelieferten aber für den Preis würd ich mir das Teil einfach mal bestellen und gucken ob es hält.Alternativ machste das gleiche wie ich und besorgst dir für ein paar Cent größere Schrauben und Dübel.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. Dezember 2008)

hab vor gut 3h einen Anruf bekommen mein Vorbau im Geschäft ist da!


----------



## retrospecs (8. Dezember 2008)

was fehlt dann noch zum fertigen rad?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. Dezember 2008)

Noch einiges ;-)
Sattel, Sattelstütze, Bremsen, Naben, Felgen, Speichen, Nippel, Innenlager, Kurbel, Kettenblatt, Kettenführung, Schaltwerk, Schalthebel, Kassette, Kette, Reifen, Schläuche, Griffe, Züge, Außenhüllen, Endhülsen usw. ... also hab noch was vor mir


----------



## retrospecs (8. Dezember 2008)

oh ja!! haste schon ne (wunsch-)teileliste?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Dezember 2008)

@ Hunter-Dirt
ich habe da ein paar Teile.
Hast ne PN


----------



## TurboLenzen (9. Dezember 2008)

Man solche schönen Flattys hier!!
Wünsch euch Viel Spaß, über den Winter die Kisten zu pimpen und aufzubauen...

Weiter so...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (9. Dezember 2008)

klar hab ich ne wunsch Teileliste aber die geb ich hier noch nicht bekannt  ich weiß ich mach viel drara drumm, aber so bin ich . Hoffe das wir maln O-Gau-treffen im nächsten Jahr veranstalten! Und danke Mario, dass werd ich haben ^^

@Mr-Freeride
habe keine PN bekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrospecs (9. Dezember 2008)

Na bei soviel drara bin ich mal gespannt, was da am Ende für eine Geschoß dabei raus kommt. 

Bein'nem Treffen in O'gau bin ich dabei.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (9. Dezember 2008)

ich hoff nur dases euch gut gefÃ¤llt und mir  Aufjedenfall kann ich sagen das das Bike mir dann ca. 5700â¬ gekostet hat  natÃ¼rlich immer VK-Preise - 20%


----------



## zwärg (22. Dezember 2008)

guten tag die herren 

habe mir jetzt auch ein flatty zugelegt,(2)
habe aber eine frage,wie viel fw habe ich hinten?komme bei den vielen daten nicht ganz draus.habe von 170mm bis 225mm alles gelesen.mein dämpfer ist im vordersten loch verbaut.ist das,dass richtige loch  für die wendigste geo?
danke für die infos.
bis bald, lg rick


----------



## Hunter-dirt (22. Dezember 2008)

Kommt immer drauf an wieviel Federweg du vorne hast. 160 wär die hinterste Einstellung 180 die mittlere und 200> die vorderste. Die einzelnen Löcher dienen dafür, dass man die Geometrie nicht verändert.


----------



## Sw!tch (23. Dezember 2008)

Klar lässt sich die Geometrie mit den 3 Löchern verändern. Das was du meinst ist die Anpassung auf verschiedene Dämpferlängen. Aber klar, ein 240mm Dämpfer im hintersten Loch (zum Hinterbau hin) macht wahrscheinlich genauso wenig Sinn, wie ein 200er im vordersten.

@ zwärg: Guck mal auf www.bikeaction.de unter Tech Support nach. Ich kann im Moment keine PDFs öffnen, aber ich habe schon mal eine Tabelle gesehen, in der die Dämpferoptionen für das Flatline angegeben werden.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. Dezember 2008)

Sorry ich korrigiere mich, durch die Löcher kann man die Geometrie verändern. Und die PDF-Datei ist der Newsletter von April 2008. In dem Newsletter wird deutlich erklärt das, dass Flatline ein DH Fahrwerk ist und die Einbaulängen des Dämpfers zu jedem Loch zugeordnet ist. Also macht es wenig Sinn wenn man einen 240mm Dämpfer (Einbaulänge) mit einer 160mm Gabel kombiniert! Da sich es aber um das Flatline 2 handelt hast du vorne, eine 180mm Federgabel und hinten, einen Dämpfer mit einer Einbaulänge von 215mm. Da der Dämpfer sich im 1 Loch (von rechts nach links) befindet hast du im HR einen Federweg von 184mm. Die Ganzen Daten kannst du aber aus der Tabelle entnehmen, dann kannst dus dir überlegen was für dich besser ist. Finds blödsinnig einen Dämpfer mit 215mm Einbaulänge in Loch 1 zu stecken. Aber muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (24. Dezember 2008)

zwärg schrieb:


> guten tag die herren
> 
> habe mir jetzt auch ein flatty zugelegt,(2)
> habe aber eine frage,wie viel fw habe ich hinten?komme bei den vielen daten nicht ganz draus.habe von 170mm bis 225mm alles gelesen.mein dämpfer ist im vordersten loch verbaut.ist das,dass richtige loch  für die wendigste geo?
> ...




Beim 2er müßte normalerweise ein 222er Dämpfer/70er Hub verbaut sein.Damit hat das Flaty ca. 190mm Federweg.Sowohl im hinteren als auch im mittleren Loch.Das vordere Loch ist nicht für diese Dämpferlänge.

Das vordere Loch ist nur für den 241er Dämpfer/76er Hub = 215mm Federweg max.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. Dezember 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Beim 2er müßte normalerweise ein 222er Dämpfer/70er Hub verbaut sein.Damit hat das Flaty ca. 190mm Federweg.Sowohl im hinteren als auch im mittleren Loch.Das vordere Loch ist nicht für diese Dämpferlänge.
> 
> Das vordere Loch ist nur für den 241er Dämpfer/76er Hub = 215mm Federweg max.



genau! Das habe ich ja versucht zu erklären. Ob jemand draus schlauer geworden ist weiß ich net 

von mir gibts jetzt auch was neues. Danke nochmal an Niko  bei mir ist Weihnachten! 












Euch alle ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## Fabeymer (24. Dezember 2008)

Du hast meinen vollsten Respekt. Ich glaube, ich würde durchdrehen, wenn ich immer wieder auf die Teile warten müsste und schon so eine geile Basis im Zimmer hätte.

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. Dezember 2008)

ich dreh auch bald hole!  Aber is ja demnächst fertig.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24. Dezember 2008)

Die Fox 40 steht dem Flatty gut. Bin mal auf den weiteren Aufbau gespannt.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. Dezember 2008)

zunem Bigbike gehört auch ne Biggabel


----------



## zwärg (25. Dezember 2008)

danke für die vielen antworten!!
ich habe den däpfer im ersten loch(das loch am nächsten beim hinterbau)das heisst die geo ist verspilter als im hintersten,oder?
@hunter-dirt: sau schön hammer teil hast da!! glückwunsch.
schöne festtage und ein schöner abend.lg rick


----------



## Jako (26. Dezember 2008)

das christkind hat mir eine neue federgabel gebracht..... frohe weihnachten!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (26. Dezember 2008)

könnte man sich dran gewöhnen...


----------



## slayerrider (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde:
Ahornblätter vom Oberrohr und Decals von der Gabel entfernen.
Sonst ganz nett. Aber das Gewicht ist sicher keine gute Nachricht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (26. Dezember 2008)

....Gewicht ist 20,3 kg - ich bin ganz zufrieden..... Ahornblätter kommen wieder weg, die Gabel bleibt erstmal original - weiß noch nicht ob ich sie behalte - der eingeschränkte Lenkeinschlag ist irgendwie gewöhnungsbedürftig...... Gruß Jako


----------



## Jako (26. Dezember 2008)

.....hier nochmal an meiner "Fotowand"....


----------



## Flame-Blade (26. Dezember 2008)

Mir wollen die neuen Mz Desings einfach nicht gefallen...aber sonst ein nettes Radel.Am Gewicht müsste aber noch was machbar sein

Gestern beim X-mas Ride gabs auch nochmal ein kleines Foto von meinem (auch wenn es den meisten nicht gefällt ;-) )


----------



## Fabeymer (26. Dezember 2008)

Also ich find's gut! Eines der ganz wenigen Räder, wo die Camo-Felgen wirklich reinpassen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. Dezember 2008)

cooles Pro Model. 
Die 09er passt ganz gut finde ich. Bei der 09er kann man sogar die Sticker dran lassen.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt frag ich euch mal. Passt die Atlas FR besser zum Flatline oder doch die Saint?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. Dezember 2008)

ich fahre die Saint 

werde wohl so schnell auch nicht umsteigen auf Race Face.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Dezember 2008)

Hör ich da ein Flatline klingeln?  Hmm... vom Design her würde mir die Atlas mehr gefallen aber ob sie genauso viel aushält wie die Saint?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. Dezember 2008)

ja bei gewissen Parts achte ich ein Tick mehr auf Haltbarkeit als aufs Gewicht.

Wer weiß.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Dezember 2008)

ich will halt nicht schwerer als 18kg kommen, zur Zeit liege ich bei 17,6kg.


----------



## neikless (28. Dezember 2008)

saint oder atlas fr ist wohl reine geschmacksfrage, 18 kg wird schwer zu packen sein !


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Dezember 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Wer weiß.......



Ich und noch 2 weitere 



neikless schrieb:


> 18 kg wird schwer zu packen sein !



Sehe ich ganz genauso,dafür sorgt allein schon die Basis,zumindest solange es zweckdienlich aufgebaut wird.



*Ach,da lag auch noch was auf Heilig Abend im Kasten*





*Morgen dürfte so einer auch irgendwo in Großhansdorf reinflattern *


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Dezember 2008)

hehe wollen wir es hoffen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. Dezember 2008)

na dann Gratulation


----------



## Hell_Rider (29. Dezember 2008)

Hey, ich bin auf der Suche nach nem gebrauchten Flatline Rahmen, kann mir vllt. jemand dabei weiterhelfen?...
Schonmal Danke im voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (29. Dezember 2008)

Da bist du wohl etwas zu spät dran ,im Herbst gabs einige hier im Bikemarkt.


*Nachwuchs ist da,*






​








*Der Nici ist schuld dran   !​*


----------



## blaubaer (29. Dezember 2008)

schön das kleine weisse


----------



## bestmove (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich habs geahnt ... das 09er Pro verkommt zur Massenware   sieht verdammt geil aus!!  Welche Größe ist das? Muss dafür das Eisenpferdchen in Rente oder was hast du vor?


----------



## Soulbrother (29. Dezember 2008)

Größe ist M

Erstmal dürfen alle noch bleiben,ich hab ein großes Herz und scheiden kann so weh tun.Mal sehen wie es sich mit der Zeit ergibt.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. Dezember 2008)

hmpf ja und ich muss noch ein bissel warten..

sehr schick jaa hehe. Ich wünsche dir schon mal viel Spáß damit, und noch viel mehr beim schnellen Aufbau


----------



## Soulbrother (29. Dezember 2008)

Nur keine Hektik,ich lass mir Zeit und warte auf dich.Hast du heute noch keine Nachricht bekommen?

Rene´ bekommst du also auch den Pro?Wann ist es bei dir soweit?
Aber damit das die Pro´s zur Massenware verkommen trägt der Niko schon mal nicht bei,der bekommt eine so geile Farbe das sein Vorhaben eigentlich schon schändlich ist   ...   zumal es die Farbe regulär nur beim Komplettrad gibt.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. Dezember 2008)

aiii zu viel Info...das sollte doch keiner wissen!
Naja egal.
Ich schaue gleich mal im Briefkasten. Gleich gehts auch in Wald einen neuen Trail bauen.


----------



## Jako (29. Dezember 2008)

....ich habs doch gewusst.... das weiße sieht sooo geil aus - gratulation! gruß jako


----------



## bestmove (29. Dezember 2008)

Hehe Axel  Ende Januar war die letzte Ansage aber aufgrund deiner Bilder wirds vielleicht schon früher


----------



## Soulbrother (29. Dezember 2008)

Die roten DT´s passen bestimmt gut! 

@Jako
danke...du Fuchs 




Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> aiii zu viel Info...das sollte doch keiner wissen!
> Naja egal.
> Ich schaue gleich mal im Briefkasten. Gleich gehts auch in Wald einen neuen Trail bauen.



Jetzt zier dich mal nicht so,Mädchen,außerdem gibt es ja mehrere Komplettradfarben...bitte lass es sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (29. Dezember 2008)

Sehr geil Soul  gratulation!  Niko dann wirds bei dir wohl der grüne wa


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29. Dezember 2008)

sehr schöner Rahmen Soulbrother.  Bei der Aufkommenden Flatline Dichte hier traut ich mich mit meinem RMX ja gar nicht mehr an den treffen teilzunehmen


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (29. Dezember 2008)

bestmove schrieb:


> Hehe Axel  Ende Januar war die letzte Ansage aber aufgrund deiner Bilder wirds vielleicht schon früher



aber Dein leckeres Switch behälst Du doch, oder?!


----------



## bestmove (29. Dezember 2008)

Klar, das wird nur nicht mehr so hart rangenommen und fungiert jetzt als "Tourer". Ich hoffe die beiden Tarts lernen sich noch mal kennen


----------



## ribisl (29. Dezember 2008)

@ SB: Einfach sensationell! geiler ist glabi nur der Lilane...
Mir kommt vor du bist der mit den meisten&schönsten Dingern hier.

Ich muss noch bis März auf mein neues Baby warten.
Hab diesmal meine Präferenz mehr auf Funktion&Qualität (so wurde es mir zumindest vom Marketing der entsprechenden Marke suggeriert), als auf Style&Optik&Emotion gelegt.
Mal schaun, wies wird.....


----------



## Soulbrother (29. Dezember 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Sehr geil Soul  gratulation!  Niko dann wirds bei dir wohl der grüne wa


Danke...oder der Schwarze oooder der auch seehr geile Kupferne 



Corpsegrinder schrieb:


> sehr schöner Rahmen Soulbrother.  Bei der Aufkommenden Flatline Dichte hier traut ich mich mit meinem RMX ja gar nicht mehr an den treffen teilzunehmen


Sieh es mal so,du mußt dich dann wenigstens nicht zur großen Masse der Taiwan(Rocky)rider zählen lassen.Außerdem ist dein Stealth doch echt ein Hammer RMX 
Aber du hast schon Recht,es wird in der neuen Saison wirklich DICHT


ribisl schrieb:


> @ SB: Einfach sensationell! geiler ist glabi nur der Lilane...
> Mir kommt vor du bist der mit den meisten&schönsten Dingern hier.


Der Lilane ist die Krönung,sehe ich ganz genau so.Den hätte ich mir konsequent mit rosa elox aufgebaut,aber da hat mein Weib gestreikt und gesagt dann kommt sie nicht mehr mit zum Filmen und Fotografieren,das wäre ja nur noch peinlich...also ich hätt das mit großer Freude so durchgezogen ...na gut,dann halt nochmal weiß!

Ehrlich gesagt hab ich nur 1 schönes Ding  



> Ich muss noch bis März auf mein neues Baby warten.
> Hab diesmal meine Präferenz mehr auf Funktion&Qualität (so wurde es mir zumindest vom Marketing der entsprechenden Marke suggeriert), als auf Style&Optik&Emotion gelegt.
> Mal schaun, wies wird.....



 ahh ja,o.k. ich bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## Red Dragon (29. Dezember 2008)

bestmove schrieb:


> Hehe Axel  Ende Januar war die letzte Ansage aber aufgrund deiner Bilder wirds vielleicht schon früher



Oha René, gibts wieder was neues?

Hast du dein Switch doch nicht so hinbekommen wie dus wolltest?

Oder wird das etwa ein Drittbike 

Wird aber wohl sehr schick werden, so wie mans von deinen Bikes gewohnt ist.

Soulbrother, da hast du dir definitiv das beste Design rausgesucht. Ich find das lila nich so doll 

Aber jetzt gibts ja ne richtige Flatline-Flut. Komisch irgendwie


----------



## Hunter-dirt (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich finds interessant vorn Paar Monaten gabs hier noch schön Streß mit Taiwan-Produktion und jetzt kauft sich jeder Taiwan produzierte Bikes/Frames  ...


----------



## Red Dragon (29. Dezember 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Ich finds interessant vorn Paar Monaten gabs hier noch schön Streß mit Taiwan-Produktion und jetzt kauft sich jeder Taiwan produzierte Bikes/Frames  ...



Schon komisch......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. Dezember 2008)

jaja der grüne Rahmen.

oh nein ich ziehe es durch. Mit dem Lila SE oder dem Pro Modell hätte ich es nicht gemacht.

Heute auch kein Brief da.


----------



## Ikonoklast (30. Dezember 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Da bist du wohl etwas zu spät dran ,im Herbst gabs einige hier im Bikemarkt.
> 
> 
> *Nachwuchs ist da,*
> ...




Muss dringend im Laden nachschauen, ob meiner auch da ist 

Wieso hab ich kein Auto da?


----------



## Sw!tch (30. Dezember 2008)

Hier tut sich ja einiges. "Ich will auch" 

Der Pro kann sich wirklich sehen lassen.


----------



## Soulbrother (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mal gewogen:

*Rahmen in Gr.M inkl. der beiden Dämpferachsen *(ohne Dämpfer,Sattelklemme,Steckachse 12x150mm): *4,89 Kg*

*RM Stahlsteckachse *12x150mm: *172 g * 




Der ROCO wäre zu haben,bei Interresse klicken:*Marzocchi ROCO TST-R  241x76,2 inkl. Feder 450x3.0*



Ich warte auf die Bilder Mr.F...!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Dezember 2008)

Ja...
hier ist meine Errungenschaft.
Größe ist L
Gewicht mit Achse, Dämpfer, Sattelklemme und integrierte Lagerschalen 6,47 Kg

Es wird alles vom RMX verbaut. Inkl. dem DHX 5. Mit der Zeit kommt ein 241er Dämpfer.
Das RMX bekommt einen schönen Platz in meinem Zimmer. Wird aber ab und zu noch mal aufgebaut


----------



## Soulbrother (30. Dezember 2008)

Sooo eine schöne Farbe 

Ich hab noch eine nagelneue Aluachse vom Demo hier rumliegen,die wird nächste Woche entsprechend umgearbeitet,die wiegt gerade mal 74g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (30. Dezember 2008)

Respekt an alle zukünftigen Flatliner, 2009 wird richtig fett! Und das RMX Gott sei Dank nicht verkauft.

Guten Rutsch Euch allen, ich hoffe, man lernt sich im kommenden Jahr mal auf einem Treffen kennen!


----------



## neikless (30. Dezember 2008)

@ souly & Mr.Freeride

woooooohoooooo ! freu mich so auf den regenbogen-flatty-train die aline runter 
die beiden sind echt nice !!! bin als 2008er Flatliner noch froh eine rocky
plakette am steuerrohr zu haben find ich persönlich schöner ... 
denke man kann von beiden einen artgerechten und einfach schönen aufbau erwarten ...

" ich schwöre bei gott , wenn ich nicht meinen goldenen reiter hätte würde ich den train einen lila-Flatline komplett machen "

... zur erinnerung


----------



## Hunter-dirt (30. Dezember 2008)

Hammer geil Niko, mir gefällt der grüne immernoch am besten  einfach nice.
Viel Spaß euch beiden 

@ neikless unsre goldene stechen einfach raus


----------



## Mr.Freeride (31. Dezember 2008)

danke Jungs!
Ja Neikless, das geht los jetzt 

so ein paar Stunden später.....
über die Strassen wurde es schon bewegt bei -7 Grad 
ach und mit dem DHX 5 wiegt es 20,9 Kg (RMX mit der Ausstattung 20,88 Kg)
Morgen wird es über den neuen Haustrail bewegt.....mal schauen!


----------



## Soulbrother (31. Dezember 2008)

.... 

Sieht doch superklasse aus,willst du es nicht doch so lassen?!

Glückwunsch!!! Ich freu mich schon auf die Bilder morgen 




neikless schrieb:


> woooooohoooooo ! freu mich so auf den regenbogen-flatty-train die aline runter



Glaub mir...nicht nur du!!!


----------



## Ikonoklast (31. Dezember 2008)

Mein Pro-Rahmen ist nicht gekommen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (31. Dezember 2008)

tja... jeder so wie ers verdient hat


----------



## Corpsegrinder (31. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schönes Radl Mr Freeride.. Sieht sehr schick aus mit dem  Aufbau.


----------



## Sw!tch (31. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Mr.Freeride (31. Dezember 2008)

danke Jungs.
Heute erste Probefahrt.
Und meine Freundin hat auch gleich ihr Weihnachtsgeschenk ausprobiert 

Fährt sich echt gut. Anders als das RMX. Beschleunigt sehr geil 
Ich habe im DHX jetzt eine 500er Feder verbaut. Scheint für mich etwas zu weich zu sein. Ich probiere noch mal eine 550er. Original ist im DHX 3 auch eine 500er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (31. Dezember 2008)

Du Sau 
Guten Rutsch!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (31. Dezember 2008)

danke Alter.....dir auch
Wir sehen uns


----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. Januar 2009)

sagmal wie schwer bistn du? ich denk net schwerer wie ich und will ne 500er rein machen... tu mir jetzt kein Angst einjagen 

GUTEN RUTSCH EUCH !


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. Januar 2009)

so um die 86-88 Kilo. Ich probiere noch ein wenig rum.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. Januar 2009)

na siehste, aber is denk (hoff) ich auch Geschmackssache


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. Januar 2009)

Auch ja.
Naja da der Hinterbau weniger Progressiv ist als der des RMX muss ich eh wieder mit den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten des Dämpfers rumfummeln.


----------



## neikless (1. Januar 2009)

... du hast dich ja schon ganz gut an dein neues bike gewöhnt eh ! 
& deine freundin weiß auch mit ihrem geschenk unzugehen ...
schöne bilder & action !!!

nebenbei ich hab ne 450er feder ist schon recht soft passt mir aber 
momentan hab ich so um die 82 kg bis zum sommer muss aber wieder was runter


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. Januar 2009)

danke richte ich ihr aus 

In Willingen liet noch Schnee.....
Hoffen wir mal auf Februar.

Jetzt warten wir mal auf Soulis Aufbau.....ich denke der wird auch der knaller


----------



## Hunter-dirt (2. Januar 2009)

so bei mir gibts einen neuen Aufkleber, ist aber nochn Prototypen!  Ich find, dass sieht jetzt viel cleaner und abgerundeter aus.










Hoffe euch gefällts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (2. Januar 2009)

wie gesagt,wenn der rahmen bei mir rumliegen würde,dann wäre der aufkleber das letzte was mich jucken würde,ich würde mich sofort ans aufbauen und fahren machen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (2. Januar 2009)

blos wie ist es wenn man noch aufs Gehalt warten muss, langeweile hat, den Bock fahren will aber keine Teile vorhanden sind? Wie sehr ich das Teil fahren würde! Ich raste bald aus.


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (2. Januar 2009)

Tja^^
Wenn man soviel kohle gleich zu Anfang für die 09 Fox ausgibt muss man sich gedulden 

Aber wird sicher geil aussehn das Flatline 

MfG
Damian


----------



## Hunter-dirt (2. Januar 2009)

Wieso? hab nur 1350â¬ fÃ¼r die ausgegeben. Bekomm bei uns im Laden Prozente.


----------



## Switch-Rider (3. Januar 2009)

Sehr schön wird bestimmt gut aussehen wenns fertig ist was sollen den sonst noch für Teile rein ?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. Januar 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> klar hab ich ne wunsch Teileliste aber die geb ich hier noch nicht bekannt  ich weiß ich mach viel drara drumm, aber so bin ich .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Januar 2009)

was haltet ihr eigentlich von der neuen Hope M4 Bremse? Sieht ja sehr lecker aus. Ich hatte eigentlich vor die Saint drann zu knallen aber jetzt ist mir die Hope ins Auge gefallen.

Und wie sind die Hope Naben generell?


----------



## rocsam (4. Januar 2009)

...die Hope kann ich nur empfehlen, sowohl Bremse wie auch Naben, die haben allerdings einen sehr lauten Freilauf, manche nervt das, ich finds cool...habe die m4 an zwei bikes und die Naben auch, noch nie Probleme damit gehabt, die Bremsen lassen sich viel feiner dosieren als Magura, Formula, Avid & Co...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Januar 2009)

oh ja  von mir aus kannse noch lautere geräusche machen , danke für deine Antwort! Dann werde ich mich mal danach umschauen und die neue M4 mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.


----------



## Condor (4. Januar 2009)

Frag mal den Nic, der hatte die M4 in Whistler...


----------



## neikless (4. Januar 2009)

ja bin die m4 1 jahr lang im whistler bikepark (RMX) gefahren
ohne wirklich absolut ohne probleme !
also wenn dir die power reicht - subjektiv finde ich sie nur sehr leicht
schwächer als zb die saint, kannst du mit der m4 nix falsch machen
wenn du auf mehr power wert legst gibts da auch was aus dem hause hope V2 MOTO
die habe ich jetzt und die geht schon echt derb zur sache , mir gefällts
optisch sind alle hope bremsen CNC-PORNO & super angenehm zu dosieren, verlässlich !!!

hatte an meinem RMX mit Hope M4 sogar nur 180er disc am HR (VR200)

mit den Hope Naben ist es ähnlich problemlos realtiv leicht und günstig
einfach zu warten und ersatzteile (lager usw) zu bekommen
nebenbei macht der sound sich echt gut 
Habe 3 sets Hope pro II alle eins A dazu gibts vielen sexy farben
und in allen maßen , optional umrüstbar ...

neu sind noch die HOPE PRO 3 die werde ich vielleicht auch mal testen (leicht&schön)
die habe eine direkte aufnahme für /hope discs also quasi ist der innere
teil der hope dist direkt an der nabe (ein teil, teil der nabe) (3 loch CX 4 loch FR)


----------



## neikless (4. Januar 2009)

Hope Pro III


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Januar 2009)

Danke dir!  habe gesehen das es die Hope 3 Naben garnicht in 150mm Breite gibt. Werde mich dann wohl für die Naben entscheiden hatte zwar Acros vorgesehen aber die sind mir letzten Endes doch zu teuer. Das mit der Bremse muss ich mir noch genauer überlegen ich steh eher auf die starke Power.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. Januar 2009)

kann man die Pro 3 also nur mit den Hope Bremsen fahren?

Sehen ja echt ganz gut aus.

Auch von meiner Seite kann ich die Hope Naben empfehlen.
Ich liebe den Klang 
Bald auch am Flow.

@ Hunter-Dirt
Sieht gut aus. Wo hast ihn machen lassen? Sogar mit schwarzer Kontur.

Ach, ich wollte noch was zur Verarbeitung sagen.
An meinem Rahmen gibt es bis jetzt nichts zu meckern.
Die Schweißnähte sind 1A und ich sehe keinen Unterschied zum RMX.


----------



## RattleHead (5. Januar 2009)

Die pro II sind ins 150 zu haben.

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/rocky-mountain-flatline-pro-preview-2009.html


----------



## zwärg (5. Januar 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ... du hast dich ja schon ganz gut an dein neues bike gewöhnt eh !
> & deine freundin weiß auch mit ihrem geschenk unzugehen ...
> schöne bilder & action !!!
> 
> ...



hallo zusammen.

ich ^habe wider einmal eine frage:
ich habe jetzt ein dhx 3 dämpfer mit einer 450er ferder.ich bin "nackt" gute 60 kilo.ist die mir nicht zu hart?
für was ist eigentlich das luftventil beim ausgleichsbehälter?was kann ich dort verstellen?
bin es über die festtage einwenig gefahren und finde es viel bessser als mein kona!
schönes neues jahr wünsch ich euch noch nachträglich
lg rick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (5. Januar 2009)

... werf doch mal nen Blick in die Beschreibsanweisung 
450er könnte dir bei 60kg vielleicht etwas hart sein aber dann 
eben mit niedrigen Luftdruck ... ob das was mit dem Ventil zu tun haben könnte ?
genug Hinweise oder ? 
Normalerweise ist da auch ein max/min Druck zu erkennen 

die gefällt das Flatline besser als ein KONA ??? kaum zu glauben , Sachen gibts ... tztztz


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. Januar 2009)

@ Niko
Danke Niko! die Aufkleber hab ich selber gemacht die Schrift hab ich vom Rocky Logo und dann mit Photoshop rauskopiert, bischn bearbeitet und dann vektorisiert. Der Aufkleber wo jetzt drann ist, ist leider nicht Wasserfest daher lasse ich sie nochmals von einem Drucker in meiner Nähe drucken.

@ RattleHead
Ja ich weiß dases die Hope Pro II in 150 breite gibt, hab ja auch die III gemeint


----------



## zwärg (6. Januar 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ... werf doch mal nen Blick in die Beschreibsanweisung
> 450er könnte dir bei 60kg vielleicht etwas hart sein aber dann
> eben mit niedrigen Luftdruck ... ob das was mit dem Ventil zu tun haben könnte ?
> genug Hinweise oder ?
> ...



danke für die antwort.ich weiss,ich war einfach zu faul.
aber mit dem luftdruck ist doch nur der durchschlagschutz,oder?
lg rick


----------



## Mister Seavers (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo leibe Flatlinefahrer,

ich hoffe, ich tret hier nicht in ein Fettnäpfchen.

Hat hier denn jemand schon ein Flatline mit einer Boxxer gepaart und vielleicht ein Bildchen, und/oder einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht?

Grüße und Danke.


----------



## Soulbrother (7. Januar 2009)




----------



## neikless (7. Januar 2009)

boxxer an sich kommt nicht schlecht aber mein lieber herr gesangsverein souly wo haste denn das arme goldene flatty gefunden das ist ja ne bestrafung mit kurzem (luft)dämpfer und deemax ...  ok LRS geht noch aber die geo ist so ja wohl voll im für den po.po Boxxer geht wirklich gut die neue 2009 sicher noch besser rein optisch (für mich)


----------



## funbiker9 (7. Januar 2009)

Hi Flatliners,

ich hätte da mal ne Frage...und zwar:

Stimmt es, daß beim Flatline der Hinterreifen beim ausnutzen des Federwegs den Sattel abhobelt??


----------



## ribisl (7. Januar 2009)

...............


----------



## fatcrobat (7. Januar 2009)

hy leute hier stehn ja ein paar schicke bikes 
aber ich hab da mal ne frage  gibts die dinger nicht auch mit bremsmoment abstützung oder war das nur verarsche von rocky  eventuell hol ich mir auch eins holen 

ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. Januar 2009)

@fatcrobat
für was brauchstn des Teil? des ist beim Flatline völlig überflüssig!

@funbiker9
zitiere ribisl: ...............


----------



## Red Dragon (7. Januar 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Hi Flatliners,
> 
> ich hätte da mal ne Frage...und zwar:
> 
> Stimmt es, daß beim Flatline der Hinterreifen beim ausnutzen des Federwegs den Sattel abhobelt??



Is kompletter Mist! Wer hat dir das den erzählt?



			
				Hunter-dirt schrieb:
			
		

> für was brauchstn des Teil? des ist beim Flatline völlig überflüssig!



Ich bin die Flachlinie auch gefahren, fände ne BMA recht sinnvoll da das Bremsstempeln durchaus spürbar war. Aber okay, jeder nach seinem Geschmack. Bau deins erstma auf......


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. Januar 2009)

Paar Parts sind schon unterwegs  der Rest kommt nach meinem 18ten


----------



## Flame-Blade (7. Januar 2009)

Hatte wegen der BMA mal nachgefragt und erhältlich ist sie "noch"nicht.
Und Hunter...weiß nich ob du nun schon eins gefahren bist,aber leichtes Stempeln merke ich auch.Bins aber gewohnt und stört nicht sonderlich


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. Januar 2009)

ja bin ich anem Zonenschein, aber sonderlich toll bzw. ob man es haben muss ist die Frage, ich zumindest nicht.


----------



## Soulbrother (8. Januar 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. Januar 2009)

mhhh.... lecker


----------



## bestmove (8. Januar 2009)

Axel, ... bis dahin sind wir ziemlich gleich beim Aufbau, schön das ich es schon mal sehen darf


----------



## Soulbrother (8. Januar 2009)

Echt?Hast du auch vor mit starrem Hinterbau zu fahren


----------



## neikless (8. Januar 2009)

BMA sollte es eigentlich geben am besten mal bei bikeaction.de nachfragen
(ob es nötig ist oder ob es wer braucht darf jeder selbst entscheiden)

das mit dem reifen am sattel abhobel kann schon passieren wenn A der sattel ganz
unten ist und B weit hinten montiert ist und C ist das nur möglich wenn der Federweg nahezu völlig augenutz wird 
sattel ein cm rauf und oder etwas nach vorn dann passt es
... der rahmen ist so extrem tief das man mit sattel ganz unten eh nicht fährt
bzw kein bedarf dazu wäre ... dann kann man auch ohne fahre juhuuu gaylords pleasure

@ souly sehr schöne bastelstunde hast du da welcher dämpfer kommt rein ? 222 oder 241
die gabel ist mal richtig nice ... grrr

ps. was dann für schöner knopf/deckel an der Mz 66 (linker holm ATA)


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Januar 2009)

Hi,
wegen der positiven Reaktion habe ich hier noch mal ein etwas besseres Bild für euch


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. Januar 2009)

Niko wieso machst du bei dir Hayes Bremsen drauf? o0 aber sonst nice!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Januar 2009)

weil ich noch niiiieeeee Probleme mit Hayes hatte, und weil ich schon seit 1998 Hayes fahre. 

Geplant sind auch irgendwann die Hayes ACE 

@ Soulbrother
das Ding wird eine Augenweide


----------



## Jako (8. Januar 2009)

Servus Freeride, Du fährst den Dämpfer in der mittleren Position, hast du schon beide Positionen ausprobiert? Wie groß war der Unterschied? Gruß Jako


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Januar 2009)

Hi,

das ist nicht der originale DHX3 in 241. Das ist der 222 mm DHX 5 aus dem RMX.

Ich werde wohl noch mal das hinterste Loch ausprobieren. Tretlager höher und Lenkwinkel etwas steiler. Aber so fährt es sich schon richtig klasse.


----------



## Jako (8. Januar 2009)

aahhh! ich verstehe, habe mich schon gewundert..... ich möchte aber auch mal bei meinem den dämpfer ein loch verschieben - bin schon gespannt wie deutlich der unterschied ausfällt. jetzt bin ich erstmal gespannt wie es sich mit der doppelbrücke fährt. gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (8. Januar 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> @ souly die gabel ist mal richtig nice ... grrr
> 
> ps. was dann für schöner knopf/deckel an der Mz 66 (linker holm ATA)



Hättest wohl auch gerne so eine  ...wieder.



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> weil ich noch niiiieeeee Probleme mit Hayes hatte, und weil ich schon seit 1998 Hayes fahre.



 ...und du außerdem eh voll auf LKW Bremsen stehst 



> @ Soulbrother
> das Ding wird eine Augenweide



Solange es ordentlich fährt und unter 20kg bleibt will ich damit zufrieden sein.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Januar 2009)

Die LKW Bremse habe ich ja nun aus dem Verkehr gezogen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. Januar 2009)

Habe von Hayes so gut wie nur schlechtes gehört... aber na gut ist deine Entscheidung. Wie schauts jetzt eigentlich mit dem Diabolus Vorbau aus?


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Januar 2009)

Red Dragon schrieb:


> Is kompletter Mist! Wer hat dir das den erzählt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. Januar 2009)

nee ich sag einfach meine Meinung bzw. geb die Meinung anderer weiter. Ich steh dazu was ich sag! Wer das nicht akzeptieren kann, ist nicht mein Problem.


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Januar 2009)

@ Hunter-dirt
Ist ja ok...habe es halt gelesen ( link über dir ) und weil ich mich für das Bike interessiere dachte ich... ich frage hier mal nach, weil ihr mit dem Bike Erfahrung habt...

Kannst mir vielleicht eine Objektive Meinung dazu geben...wäre nett


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. Januar 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> das mit dem reifen am sattel abhobel kann schon passieren wenn A der sattel ganz
> unten ist und B weit hinten montiert ist und C ist das nur möglich wenn der Federweg nahezu völlig augenutz wird
> sattel ein cm rauf und oder etwas nach vorn dann passt es
> ... der rahmen ist so extrem tief das man mit sattel ganz unten eh nicht fährt
> bzw kein bedarf dazu wäre ... dann kann man auch ohne fahre juhuuu gaylords pleasure



alles beantwortet...


----------



## Mister Seavers (9. Januar 2009)

@Soulbrother: Dank dir für die Flatline-Boxxer-Bilder. Vielleicht muss ich doch mal 2009 ne Boxxer probieren.


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Januar 2009)

Freut mich wenn dir die Bilder weitergeholfen haben 


*Der aktuelle Stand der Dinge:*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2009)

Die Gobl paßt perfekt zur Rahmenoptik

G.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (9. Januar 2009)

hmm irgentwie gefällt mir der Luftdämpfer nicht so dolle da drinn, aber sonst bisher schöner Aufbau!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. Januar 2009)

*Flatline Update:*



























*Soweit so gut... mir ist beim Einbau aufgefallen das der Vorbau zu gut ans Gabelschaftrohr passt. Nach einer kleinen Modifizierung ging alles besser drauf *


----------



## bestmove (10. Januar 2009)

Man das ist ja wieder High End hier  sehr interessante Geschichte mit dem Luftdämpfer, bin gespannt auf die ersten Fahreindrücke.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. Januar 2009)

auf die Fahreindrücke werde ich auch mal gespannt sein.


----------



## Jako (10. Januar 2009)

hey soulbrother, das sieht ja bis jetzt verdammt leicht aus. möchtest du die 18kg grenze knacken? welche laufräder kommen denn dran? ich tippe auf die selben wie bei meinem  behälst du denn dein switch? gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (10. Januar 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> alles beantwortet...




Danke für die Antwort...Frage geklärt


----------



## Xexano (10. Januar 2009)

Hey Hunter-Dirt, kannst Du mir bitte einen Gefallen tun? Kannst Du vllt. zwei Sachen wiegen? 1. Den Sunline Vorbau (ist ein 50er, oder?) 2. Die obere Gabelbrücke der Fox 40


----------



## Soulbrother (10. Januar 2009)

Jako schrieb:


> hey soulbrother, das sieht ja bis jetzt verdammt leicht aus. möchtest du die 18kg grenze knacken? welche laufräder kommen denn dran? ich tippe auf die selben wie bei meinem  behälst du denn dein switch? gruß jako



Nein,ich hab da keine feste Gewichtsvorgabe angepeilt außer unter 20kg bleiben zu wollen.Wieviel wiegt deins denn?

Bei den Laufrädern hab ich mich noch nicht entschieden,aber es werden wahrscheinlich keine 09er Deemax werden.

Ich werde das Switch früher oder später abgeben (denke ich mal , vielleicht,eventuell,mal sehen  ) und das Sunday behalten.


----------



## numinisflo (10. Januar 2009)

Beide Flatline-Baustellen lassen auf richtig gute Bikes hoffen! Also auf gehts, aufbauen u. ordentlich Bilder posten.

Fox sollte auch endlich eine 38 rausbringen, das wäre die perfekte Gabel für dein Bike Axel. Und für meins auch.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. Januar 2009)

Xexano schrieb:


> Hey Hunter-Dirt, kannst Du mir bitte einen Gefallen tun? Kannst Du vllt. zwei Sachen wiegen? 1. Den Sunline Vorbau (ist ein 50er, oder?) 2. Die obere Gabelbrücke der Fox 40



ja es ist ein 50er der wiegt 224g
obere Gabelbrücke wieg ich evtl. demnächst ich schreibs dir dann per PM


Laut letzter Fox-Schulung, werden sie vorerstmal keine 38 rausbringen, da die 36er locker den heutigen Standart Beanspruchungen in AM, FR Bikes standhält.


----------



## Jako (10. Januar 2009)

@soulbrother: Meins wiegt 20,3kg mit 66er SL und Minion wog es 19,75kg.

Welchen Vorbau findet ihr besser?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10. Januar 2009)

eindeutig den Diabolus


----------



## ac-aachen (10. Januar 2009)

Geschmackssache, ich find den Marzocchi besser


----------



## bike-it-easy (10. Januar 2009)

Eigentlich bin ich auch Diabolus-Fan, aber ich finde hier den von Marzocchi wesentlich besser.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Januar 2009)

Lenker ist sehr cool, aber mit dem Sunline Vorbau kann ich mich absolut nicht anfreunden.

In dem Fall glaube ich den Marzocchi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (10. Januar 2009)

... imm´doch einfach was DIR besser gefällt ist bin fürn int.chromag


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. Januar 2009)

Klar ist nicht jedem sein Geschmack, ich akzeptier deine Meinung  Der Diabolus baut halt ziemlich viel auf.


----------



## Soulbrother (11. Januar 2009)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Fox sollte auch endlich eine 38 rausbringen, das wäre die perfekte Gabel für dein Bike Axel. Und für meins auch.



Die wäre allerdings mal mehr als fällig!!!



Jako schrieb:


> Welchen Vorbau findet ihr besser?





neikless schrieb:


> ... nimm´doch einfach was DIR besser gefällt



Sehe ich genauso


----------



## numinisflo (11. Januar 2009)

Mir gefällt von den beiden zur Wahl stehenden Vorbauten KEINER besonders gut.


----------



## Soulbrother (11. Januar 2009)

Schonmal ein Flaty für die Kids in XS gesehen?ich hatte mich schon oft gefragt wie das wohl wirken mag...irgendwie hat es was


----------



## Xexano (11. Januar 2009)

Wenn wir schon beim Thema Vorbau sind, verrate ich auch gleich, warum ich Hunter-Dirt diese Frage gestellt habe:

Es gibt für Fox 40 Fahrer das ABSOLUTE Tuning: Persist-Components Integrated Stem






Soll die Gabel steifer machen und scheinbar auch leichter sein, als normale Gabel mit Vorbau kombiniert. Das Teil ist aus 7075 T6 Aluminium und die Schrauben sind aus Titan und geht 50 mm nach vorn.

170 GBP das Ding, da ist aber halt der Vorbau schon mit drin! 

Als ich das zum ersten Mal in der Dirt gesehen habe, musste ich den Sabber wegwischen... 

"Alternative" wäre dann nur die 10 GBP billigere Burgtec.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (11. Januar 2009)

Ich brauchs sicherlich nicht!  Man kann auch einfach DirectMount kaufen und drauf setzen dann haste das gleiche.


----------



## Xexano (11. Januar 2009)

Geht das bei der Fox 40 überhaupt mit Direct Mount?

Und es war ja nicht für dich gedacht, sondern die Frage war aus persönl. Gründen!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (11. Januar 2009)

Ja klar die neue 09er Fox ist mit DirectMount vorrichtung versehen. Normaler Boxxerstandart. 40er zulegen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (11. Januar 2009)

Syntace Vorbau müsste doch leichter sein, als dein Directmount für ne Boxxer?
Bringt das Stück Steuerrohr, welches ich spar, soviel, dass ich insgesamt mit dem Directmount dann leichter wäre und gibts den Directmount auch in 25,4mm für den Syntace Lenker?
Und würdet ihr eher eine Fox40 oder eine neue Boxxer Team einbauen (die neue Boxxer Wc ist wohl funktionsmäßig nicht der Hit)?
Dann hab ich noch die Frage, ob jemand ne Ahnung hat, welcher Steuersatz, der auch optisch gut ins Flatline passt am leichtesten ist, hab mit Reduziersteuersätzen leider garkeine Ahnung...
Leider ist mein Rahmen immer noch nicht da. Wird langsam Zeit, bin schon richtig stinkig, weil ich endlich mit fahren möchte


----------



## Hunter-dirt (11. Januar 2009)

der Sunline DirecMount liegt laut Cosmicsports bei 147g, denke nicht das der Syntace da mithalten kann!

Ich als Fox fahrer natürlich die 40er.
Welchen Rahmen haste dir denn bestellt? Dann kannmer leichter sagen welche Steuersatz besser dazu passt.


----------



## retrospecs (11. Januar 2009)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Und würdet ihr eher eine Fox40 oder eine neue Boxxer Team einbauen (die neue Boxxer Wc ist wohl funktionsmäßig nicht der Hit)?
> Dann hab ich noch die Frage, ob jemand ne Ahnung hat, welcher Steuersatz, der auch optisch gut ins Flatline passt am leichtesten ist, hab mit Reduziersteuersätzen leider garkeine Ahnung...



Von welcher "neuen " boxxer wc sprichst du? also die 2008er ist absolut funktionmäßig der hit!! und ich denke bezüglich der 2009er (oder 2010, ich hab das mit der neuen boxxer noch nicht so ganz verstanden) wird's noch keine verlässlichen erfahrungberichte geben.
ich warte gerade auf meine boxxer wc 2008. habe eine 6 monate gebrauchte über den bikemarkt von pinkbike für 375 euro ergattert. kann's kaum erwarten dass sie endlich ankommt. ich werd' mal nen bild posten wie mein flatline dann mit der boxxer aussieht.

bezüglich des steuersatzes kann ich die den Sunline V1 1.5" Reducer empfehlen. sehr leicht und im preis-leistungs-verhältnis (bei crc momentan im angebot für 27,26 euro) absolut top. zudem finde ich, dass er optisch auch einigers her macht.


----------



## Ikonoklast (12. Januar 2009)

Preis ist egal, nur finde ich keinen wirklich leichten Reduziersteuersatz.
Bei der Boxxer spreche ich natürlich von der 2010er Gabel.
Da die ganzen Wc Pros die Team mit Wc Label fahren, ist ja wohl ersichtlich, dass die Wc eher weniger taugt...
@Hunter Dirt: der Syntace Vorbau wiegt knapp 130, bestellt hab ich den Pro Rahmen.
Wie gesagt, Geld ist bei der Teile Auswahl egal, habe schon Tune Naben da liegen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (12. Januar 2009)

okay alles klar nehm ich zurück  den 08er oder 09er?

Acros und ChrisKing sind schön leicht,
bei Acros wäre das der AH-15R, den wo ich habe.


----------



## retrospecs (12. Januar 2009)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Preis ist egal, nur finde ich keinen wirklich leichten Reduziersteuersatz.



Der Sunline Reduziersteuersatz wiegt 140g. Das ist ziemlich leicht.



Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Bei der Boxxer spreche ich natürlich von der 2010er Gabel. Da die ganzen Wc Pros die Team mit Wc Label fahren, ist ja wohl ersichtlich, dass die Wc eher weniger taugt...



Die Gabeln die die Pros fahren haben eh nix mit den serienmäßigen Gabel gemeinsam. Da ist egal welches Casting sie nutzen. Was drin ist weiß man eh nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (12. Januar 2009)

retrospecs schrieb:


> Die Gabeln die die Pros fahren haben eh nix mit den serienmäßigen Gabel gemeinsam. Da ist egal welches Casting sie nutzen. Was drin ist weiß man eh nicht.


----------



## Ikonoklast (12. Januar 2009)

Das trifft vielleicht auf ein Paar zu, die meisten fahren jedoch ganz normale Team Gabeln, was erstens sehr gut an den Einstellknöpfen zu erkennen ist und zweitens direkt von Sram bestätigt wurde


----------



## Red Dragon (12. Januar 2009)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Und wÃ¼rdet ihr eher eine Fox40 oder eine neue Boxxer Team einbauen (die neue Boxxer Wc ist wohl funktionsmÃ¤Ãig nicht der Hit)?
> 
> Leider ist mein Rahmen immer noch nicht da. Wird langsam Zeit, bin schon richtig stinkig, weil ich endlich mit fahren mÃ¶chte



Ganz ehrlich? Kauf dir keine 40. Die Gabel macht dich arm. Sowas von service-intensiv und die Einzel- bzw. Ersatzteile sind mÃ¶rderisch teuer, wenn Toxoholics sie Ã¼berhaupt rausgibt. AuÃerdem ist die Gabel durch ihr papierdÃ¼nnes Casting Ã¤uÃerst empfindlich, einmal gut weggerutscht auf dem falschen Untergrund und du darfst 450-500â¬ fÃ¼r 'n neues Casting blechen.

Ansprechverhalten und Gewicht sind top, die Steifigkeit auch. Das wars aber, was fÃ¼r die 40 spricht. 

Von daher: MZ 888 aus 07 kaufen, 'ne Boxxer oder die Travis.

Warten is ganz Ã¼bel, hoffentlich lohnts sich auch.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (12. Januar 2009)

Warum sollte Toxo die nicht herausgeben? Das mit dem Casting ist völliger schmarn. Was erwartest du von einer Federgabel? Das was du erwähnt hast, ist nur ein Bruchtei,l wo eine Gabel können muss. Aber muss jeder selbst entscheiden.... ich sage 40!


----------



## Red Dragon (12. Januar 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Warum sollte Toxo die nicht herausgeben? Das mit dem Casting ist völliger schmarn. Was erwartest du von einer Federgabel? Das was du erwähnt hast, ist nur ein Bruchtei,l wo eine Gabel können muss. Aber muss jeder selbst entscheiden.... ich sage 40!



Ganz ehrlich, wie oft bist du mit der Gabel gefahrn? Meine läuft seit 6 Monaten jede Woche minimum 2 Mal, und jetzt merkt man eine deutliche Einbuße der Federperformance. Jetzt nach dem Sevice geht sie wieder wie vorher.

Toxoholics gibt nunmal keine Ersatzteile raus mit denen du den Service selbst machen kannst. Ist so, ohne wenn und aber.

Das mit dem Casting ist Mist? Aha, nur kenn ich 4 Leute denen genau das passiert ist. Bei der Dicke des Castings kein Wunder.....

Was ich von 'ner Gabel erwarte? Das sie gut funktioniert, gut anspricht, stabil ist und bisschen was aushält. Außerdem sollte sie nicht so service-intensiv sein. Die 40 ist nunmal eine reine Racegabel. Mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (13. Januar 2009)

An Händler schon! Und da man sowas wie Fortbildungen von dene besucht bekommt man sie aufjedenfall. Die Gabel ist nun mal Hightech und Hightech muss man Pflegen, die Wartungsintervalle der Gabel ist ein Richtmaß und man sollte sich evtl. drann halten. Und ich kenne mehr die dieses Problem nicht haben. Wer sein Bike + Parts liebt der sollte auch sorgfälltig und sauber mit den Teilen umgehen, sowas lernt man im 1 Lehrjahr Zweiradmechaniker (Pflege und Wartung). Da ich das Glück hatte und auf so einer Fortbildung letztes Jahr war, darf ich auch offiziel Gabel + Dämpfer von Fox warten. Ich habe allein aus dem Grund die Gabel gekauft weil ich weiß was in ihr steckt und wie man sie behandelt. Ich will jetzt nichts gegen Marzocchi oder RockShox sagen, klar sie laufen wie am Schnürchen, aber sie können nicht wirklich mit den Fox Gabeln mithalten.


----------



## Condor (13. Januar 2009)

---


----------



## rgk7 (13. Januar 2009)

Klar, wenn man 10 oder mehr Rennen pro Jahr fährt lohnt sich so ne Fox schon. Sprich wenn du diesen Sport professionell angehst...
Aber für Parks, den Local Track und vielleicht 3-4 Rennen ists einfach rausgeschmissenes Geld!


----------



## bernd_spiegel (13. Januar 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> An Händler schon! Und da man sowas wie Fortbildungen von dene besucht bekommt man sie aufjedenfall.Stimmt, wir sind ja alle Händler?Und unsere Händler machen auch alle die Fortbildung und geben uns die Teile und verzichten großzügig auf das Geld für den Einbau? Die Gabel ist nun mal Hightech und Hightech muss man Pflegen, die Wartungsintervalle der Gabel ist ein Richtmaß und man sollte sich evtl. drann halten. Stimmt absolutUnd ich kenne mehr die dieses Problem nicht haben. Wer sein Bike + Parts liebt der sollte auch sorgfälltig und sauber mit den Teilen umgehen, sowas lernt man im 1 Lehrjahr Zweiradmechaniker (Pflege und Wartung).Na klar, dafür muss man ne ausbildung machen um das zu wissen? Da ich das Glück hatte und auf so einer Fortbildung letztes Jahr war, darf ich auch offiziel Gabel + Dämpfer von Fox warten.wie die meisten von uns Ich habe allein aus dem Grund die Gabel gekauft weil ich weiß was in ihr steckt und wie man sie behandelt.ihr tuningpoential ist extrem gut,unbestritten.aber wie gesagt, wer geht schon zu so ner Fortbildung Ich will jetzt nichts gegen Marzocchi oder RockShox sagen, klar sie laufen wie am Schnürchen, aber sie können nicht wirklich mit den Fox Gabeln mithalten.



ich denke mal es geht doch hauptsächlich darum, eine gabel einzubauen die man sorglos fahren kann. und deren pflege sich auch jemanden erschliesst der dafür keine ausbildung gemacht hat. ich denke mal die meisten rollen am besten mit ner 888.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (13. Januar 2009)

Ich habe ja nicht gesagt man es selber machen soll, aber den größten Teil kann man selber machen (Dichtungen, Öl ect.). Nein natülich nicht, aber man sollte Fahrräder + Parts einfach sorgfältig behandeln. Ja weil die 888 einfach nicht so Serviceanfällig ist aber daher ist die Funktion bzw. das Zeug was Red Dragon angeprochen hat nie so gut wie eine 40er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Dragon (13. Januar 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:
			
		

> An Händler schon! Und da man sowas wie Fortbildungen von dene besucht bekommt man sie aufjedenfall.



Aha, meinste deshalb bekomm ich als Mitarbeiter von einem der größten deutschen Onlineshops keine Fox-Ersatzteile. Sorry aber das ist Müll, deswegen werden Fox-Gabel und Dämpfer zum Service auch eingeschickt.

In D-Land macht nur Toxoholics Service. Und der ist nicht billig. Wer selbst in der Gabel rumbastelt verliert hier die Garantie. 



			
				Hunter-dirt schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gabel ist nun mal Hightech und Hightech muss man Pflegen, die Wartungsintervalle der Gabel ist ein Richtmaß und man sollte sich evtl. drann halten. Und ich kenne mehr die dieses Problem nicht haben. Wer sein Bike + Parts liebt der sollte auch sorgfälltig und sauber mit den Teilen umgehen, sowas lernt man im 1 Lehrjahr Zweiradmechaniker (Pflege und Wartung).



Ja ist sie, und? Die Richtzeiten kannste in die Tonne kloppen wenn du mehr als 2 Mal im Schlamm gefahren bist. 



			
				Hunter-dirt schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich das Glück hatte und auf so einer Fortbildung letztes Jahr war, darf ich auch offiziel Gabel + Dämpfer von Fox warten.



Siehe oben, Toxoholics darf als einziger an Gabeln und Dämpfern rumschrauben, falls die Garantie erhalten bleiben soll. Daneben war ich mit Kollegen auch schon bei so 'ner Schulung.  



			
				Hunter-dirt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe allein aus dem Grund die Gabel gekauft weil ich weiß was in ihr steckt und wie man sie behandelt. Ich will jetzt nichts gegen Marzocchi oder RockShox sagen, klar sie laufen wie am Schnürchen, aber sie können nicht wirklich mit den Fox Gabeln mithalten.



Die Performance der Fox liefert dir jede MZ oder Boxxer auch mit ein wenig Feintuning, was an der Boxxer oder 888 jeder selbst machen darf (gutes Öl rein statt der OEM-Brühe).



			
				Hunter-dirt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ja nicht gesagt man es selber machen soll, aber den größten Teil kann man selber machen (Dichtungen, Öl ect.). Nein natülich nicht, aber man sollte Fahrräder + Parts einfach sorgfältig behandeln.



Mach das und die Garantie war mal existent. Und die brauchste noch. Gut behandelt werden alle 40er die ich kenn, nur macht das die Gabel auch nicht wartungsärmer. 



			
				Hunter-dirt schrieb:
			
		

> Ja weil die 888 einfach nicht so Serviceanfällig ist aber daher ist die Funktion bzw. das Zeug was Red Dragon angeprochen hat nie so gut wie eine 40er.



Mit bisschen Plan von Gabel geht das wenn man will.



			
				Soulbrother schrieb:
			
		

> Verständlicherweise Flo,aber man muß ja nicht JEDEN und ALLES für voll nehmen



Ich halts ab jetzt mal mitm Soulbrother.....


----------



## Hunter-dirt (13. Januar 2009)

ich gebe auf!
macht doch was ihr wollt... so ein Geschwalle hier - muss ich mir nicht geben. Wenn ihr alles besser wissen müsst, wieso schreib ich dann noch was?


----------



## Red Dragon (13. Januar 2009)

Ja, das kommt von dir und ist völlig Fanboy-mäßig. 

Bau dein Rad erstma auf.


----------



## neikless (13. Januar 2009)

willkommen im rocky forum oder allgemein im forum weiß immer jeder alles besser
darum fühl ich mich so wohl weil ich als dummer mensch hier soviel lernen darf


----------



## Switch-Rider (13. Januar 2009)

ja ber des stimmt hier hat jeder an allem was aauszusetzen wenn das bike nich die neusten parts und besten dran hat oder sonst was...


----------



## ac-aachen (13. Januar 2009)

An Red Dragon und alle anderen!

Welches Öl sollte man zu tunen der MZ 888WC nehmen??? Kann mir einer gute Einstellungsdaten für die MZ 888 WC geben? 

Richtdaten:

Körpergewicht: 85Kg
Körpergröße: 179cm
Einsatz: DH ;-)


Gruß


----------



## Red Dragon (13. Januar 2009)

ac-aachen schrieb:


> An Red Dragon und alle anderen!
> 
> Welches Öl sollte man zu tunen der MZ 888WC nehmen??? Kann mir einer gute Einstellungsdaten für die MZ 888 WC geben?
> 
> ...



So, wichtigste Frage zu erst. Wie sieht dein Fahrstil aus? Eher schnelles DH-Fahren ohne größere Sprünge? Oder eher droplastiges Freeriden? Eher softes Ansprechen und gute Federwegsausnutzung oder eher straff und gut progressiv?

Wie lang fährst du die Gabel schon? Service bisher?

Brauch erstmal so paar Eckdaten


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Januar 2009)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> ja ber des stimmt hier hat jeder an allem was aauszusetzen wenn das bike nich die neusten parts und besten dran hat oder sonst was...



ja aber das gehört zum Forum dazu. Man erwartet immer das Beste.
Überzeugen kannst du eh nicht alle.

Ich z.B. werde ständig wegen meinen Hayes Bremsen angemacht  
Aber was solls, ich finde sie geil und hatte noch nie Probleme mit ihnen.
Bei gewisse Dinge muss man einfach darüber stehen.


----------



## Jendo (13. Januar 2009)

Das einfachste wäre eine zweite Meinung zu akzeptieren als immernur mit dem kopf durch die Wand zu wollen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (13. Januar 2009)

Niko ich nehme meine Anmerkung zurück hab heut einige Bikes aufgebaut die die Stroker drann hatten, von der Verarbeitung könnte sie besser sein, aber von der Bremskraft bis jetzt, absolut Top! Habe mich echt getäuscht, sorry!


----------



## Red Dragon (13. Januar 2009)

Jendo schrieb:


> Das einfachste wäre eine zweite Meinung zu akzeptieren als immernur mit dem kopf durch die Wand zu wollen!



Wenn das auf mich bezogen war, dann akzeptier ich zu 90% die andere Meinung ohne wenn und aber. 

Aber bei Mist möcht ichs einfach richtig stellen.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (13. Januar 2009)

Red Dragon schrieb:


> Aber bei Mist möcht ichs einfach richtig stellen.



...no coment...


----------



## Red Dragon (13. Januar 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> ...no coment...



Fahr mehr Rad und laber weniger.....


----------



## Hunter-dirt (13. Januar 2009)

so ein heruntergekommenes niveau!


----------



## Sw!tch (13. Januar 2009)

Und wer hats hervorgerufen? Du allein. 
Wüsste nicht was es an Red Dragon's letztem Kommentar auszusetzen gäbe. 
PS: Ich hab mich hier anfangs auch nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert, aber ich arbeite dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (13. Januar 2009)

Ich fahre mehr Rad als Red Dragon es je zu denken möge. Zur Zeit zwar kein FR/DH sondern CC was mich übern Winter fit hält... aber das istn anderes Thema. Ich werde auch nichts mehr schreiben, weils mich einfach nur ankotzt jedesmal dumm angemacht zu werden. Ich werde in Zukunft mein Zeug über die einzelnen Personen denken. Aber danke für eure Rückmeldung an mich, ich werde es im Hinterkopf behalten und wie Sw!tch drann arbeiten.


----------



## Soulbrother (13. Januar 2009)

ac-aachen schrieb:


> An Red Dragon und alle anderen!
> 
> Welches Öl sollte man zu tunen der MZ 888WC nehmen??? Kann mir einer gute Einstellungsdaten für die MZ 888 WC geben?
> 
> ...




Ich gehe davon aus,daß du bei deinem Gewicht eh schon die harte Feder fährst?!
Probiere mal folgende Schritte aus:
1)anstatt des orig. 7,5er Öls nimm 10er
2)falls nötig erhöhe die Ölmenge um bis zu max. 15ml (am besten schrittweise jeweils um 5ml und teste jedesmal)

Ich bin zwar 10kg schwerer wie du,aber so hats mir bei meiner damaligen 888 für DH super getaugt.Deshalb wirst du wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht die vollen 15ml benötigen,


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Januar 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ich z.B. werde ständig wegen meinen Hayes Bremsen angemacht
> Aber was solls, ich finde sie geil und hatte noch nie Probleme mit ihnen.



boah nee wie fies   aber ich kann dich gut verstehen!!!Immer die alten Frotzeler hier, bestes Beispiel:



neikless schrieb:


> darum fühl ich mich so wohl weil ich als dummer mensch hier soviel lernen darf



 


Ach Jungs,ich freu mich so auf   *JULI* mit euch


----------



## blaubaer (14. Januar 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> ...no coment...


 


Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> so ein heruntergekommenes niveau!





Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> ich gebe auf!


 
das problem ist (noch) dein junges alter   
am besten einfach nicht jeden gedanken schreiben 




			
				Mr.Freeride schrieb:
			
		

> Ich z.B. werde ständig wegen meinen Hayes Bremsen angemacht


 
Hayes = Altmetal  
nee, wenn die Stroker ein jahr früher herausgekommen wär, würd ich jetzt immer noch Hayes fahren, und dies seit dem jahr 2000, nie ohne grösserem problem ...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. Januar 2009)

Die alten Mag LKW-Bremsen bekommt meine Freundin wohl erst mal an ihr Flow. (Ich weiß ich bin fies ) 
Aber da gebe ich echt zu....im Gegensatz zu den neuen Hayes sind die Alten nicht gut.


So, Thema Flatline:
Wird Zeit das ich endlich mal in den Bikepark komme, damit ich mich mal intensiver mit meinem Dämpfer beschäftigen kann.

Im Gegensatz zum RMX fehlt die Progression ja merklich. 
Ich Fettsack habe den Hinterbau bei meinem Hausdrop leicht durchgeschlagen.
Dafür aber schluckt er kleine bis größere Schläge besser weg.
Nun heißt es ein schönes Zwischending zu finden.
Aber das ist ja auch das was unseren Sport so interessant und spaßig macht 

Wie schön das der DHX 5 so viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten hab. 

@ Soulbrother
ich kann dir sagen.....das geht richtig los


----------



## ac-aachen (14. Januar 2009)

Red Dragon schrieb:


> So, wichtigste Frage zu erst. Wie sieht dein Fahrstil aus? Eher schnelles DH-Fahren ohne größere Sprünge? Oder eher droplastiges Freeriden? Eher softes Ansprechen und gute Federwegsausnutzung oder eher straff und gut progressiv?
> 
> Wie lang fährst du die Gabel schon? Service bisher?
> 
> Brauch erstmal so paar Eckdaten



1. Fahre schnelle DH und droplastige Strecken!! Wie es die Umgebung zu läst, einmal so einmal so.... "Winterberg" "Leogang" usw....

2. Am liebsten wäre mir eine gute Ausnutzung der Ferderelemente

3. Beiden Einstlldaten wären auch interessant

4. Gabel (Bike) ist neu 2008 Modell (kein Service), hat 7 Einsätze hinersich

5. Es ist ein Fox DHX 5.0 Dämpfer verbaut, kannst mir ja direkt die Einstelldaten mit geben ;-)

PS: Mit Klamotten wiege ich ca. 90Kg :-D

Bin mal gespannt 

Gruß


----------



## xMARTINx (14. Januar 2009)

zu deiner gabelfrage,fahre ne wc von 07 mit softer feder,für meine 85kilo nackig prima,bekomme sie von weich bis hart super eingestellt,am besten spielst nen bisschen mit den einstellungen auf deiner hausstrecke,immer nur eine einstellungen,die zeit lohnt sich,irgendwann hast du das perfekte setup für dich!


----------



## fierceworxx (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

habe diese Diskussion mal ein wenig verfolgt und will auch ne Packung Senf dazu geben.

Also, fange ich mal mit dem Thema Vorbau und Steuersatz an.
Als Steuersatz kann ich gerne den "Hope 1.5 Step Down Headset" empfehlen.
Wiegt mit allem (inkl. Headdoctor 31g) 140g.
Fahre ihn selber und bin total zufrieden mit der Geschichte.
Was zum Thema Vorbau: Ich persönlich finde den Sunline, wie auch den Straitline DirectMount Vorbau echt gut.
Aber Geschmack bleibt Geschmackt.
Ich denke was da noch sehr interessant werden kann ist von Hope eine komplette Gabelbrücke mit integrierten Vorbau, also alles aus einem Guss.
Mehr Infos kommen noch.

Was zu den Gabeln zu sagen ist...
Ich weiss nicht was man da noch sagen soll.
Fakt ist das Gabeln wie die Fox 40, 888 WC oder Boxxer WC alles Hightech und Race Gabeln sind die für den Renneinsatz gedacht sind, aber auch für den Otto-Normal-Verbraucher zugänglich sind.
Zudem habe ich folgendes zu sagen:

1. Hightech ist und bleibt Hightech und brauch die dementsprechende Pflege.
Wer sowas für penetrant empfindet, bitte Finger weg von einer Fox 40, Marzocchi 888 WC oder Boxxer Worldcup.
Bei den beiden letzteren Gabeln wird kein Serviceintervall (direkt) vorgeschrieben, aber fahrt ihr eure Autos auch 100.000km ohne Ölwechsel und Insprektion?!?
Zudem ist Toxohlics sehr "kulant" was Defekte angeht sofern die Gabel regelmäßig den Service gesehen hat. Schaut mal bei den anderen Herstellern/Importeuren. Aber das ist garnicht der Punkt der Diskussion.
Ich kann halt nicht Hightech fahren und nur Hollandrad bezahlen wollen. Das geht einfach nicht.
Dann akuft euch eine Team oder RCV.

2. Jeder hat seine eigenen Vorlieben. Der eine mag Marzocchi mehr, der andere schgöhrt auf Rock Shox.
Ich denke in dem entsprechenden Modellsegment kann man nicht sagen das die eine oder andere Gabel besser oder schlechter ist.
Es gibt Fahrer die von Marzocchi gesponsert werden und trotzdem eine Fox 40 fahren, weil sie diese als besser empfinden. 
Ich persönlich finde die 888 WC vom Ansprechverhalten schon sehr geil, keine Frage.
Die Rockshox finde ich persönlich nicht so gut aber das ist wie gesagt Geschmackssache und das Ende von Lied ist, das ich mir sehr wahrscheinlich auch eine 40 für mein Flatline kaufen werde, da ich sie unter anderem Optisch sehr schick für das Rocky finde aber auch einfache Einstellmöglichkeiten hat und von der Performance sehr gut ist.

3. Die Frage des Setups und Tunings. Bei Aussagen zu den Fahrstil die lauten wie:
Ich fahre meist schnelle tretlastige DHs und springe ein paar 5m Drops.
Dann will ich noch bestes Ansprechverhalten mit bester Federwegsausnutzung und bester Progression und gutem Durchschlagschutz.
Wenn ihr das Setup gefunden habt sagt bescheid, oder wenn ich tot bin dann gibt es an meine Kinder weiter.
Es gibt kein perfektes Setup für Gabeln. Höchstens ein Setup-Kompromiss das man mehr oder weniger gut für alles nehmen kann aber nicht das Ultimative Allround Setup. (Schonmal bei eine Boxxer WC ein Setup gemacht?)
Überlegt mal warum auf den Rennen immer Mechaniker dabei sind oder unterhaltet euch doch einfach mal mit dem Herrn Keineke.
Wenn ich DH fahren möchte und auf dem entsprechenden Kurs beste "Suspension-Performance" haben will. stell ich die Gabel ein wenig neu ein.

Das war es erstmal soweit von mir. 
Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. Januar 2009)

danke fierceworxx! wenichstens einer....


----------



## malerthal (16. Januar 2009)

rocsam schrieb:


> Hallo,
> zur Abwechslung mal eine ernste Frage: Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, das Flatline 2 als Ersatz für mein 05`er Switch SE anzuschaffen. So wie ich das aus dem Katalog ersehen konnte, hat das Flatline nur ein Kettenblatt vorne, mein Switch fahre ich aber auch im Touren-Betrieb mit Dreifach RF Evolve-Kurbel. Kann man am Flatline überhaupt einen Umwerfer von ecowelt.de montieren? Ist der Federweg in kurzer Einstellung mit ca. 185mm doch zu viel des guten um auch mal eine Tour zu fahren? Ich denke da an die Trails am Feldberg/Altkönig bei smartcoupon.de im Taunus, die Schauinsland-Abfahrt in Freiburg......Wie seht ihr die "All-Ride-Free-Mountain"-Eignung? Lieber doch das Switch behalten und mit dem Flatline NUR in den Bikepark??
> Grüsse



Also ich sage immer: "Buy german - go for NOX!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (16. Januar 2009)

Und was genau ist an NOX-Rahmen so deutsch, mal vom Sitz in Berlin abgesehn??
Ok, Nox hat das Design in Deutschland von einem deutschen Hersteller (Nicolai) kopiert und in Deutschland einwenig abgeändert.... aber der Rest findet doch in Fernost statt?


----------



## malerthal (16. Januar 2009)

Na wenigstens die Kohle für die Entwicklung bleibt hier...


----------



## neikless (16. Januar 2009)

umwerfer geht nicht ans flatline 
alternativ geht hammerschmidt
ich denke allerdings das ein flatline nix iss
für touren im taunus, shutteln ja
wenn rocky würde ich ein slayer sxc oder ss herreiten dafür ...


----------



## Jendo (16. Januar 2009)

malerthal schrieb:


> Also ich sage immer: "Buy german - go for NOX!"





malerthal schrieb:


> Na wenigstens die Kohle für die Entwicklung bleibt hier...



Absolut geistreich!


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Januar 2009)

^^Thema verfehlt,6,setzen!^^


*Der aktuelle Stand*


----------



## blaubaer (16. Januar 2009)

Das ding wird absolut Porno


----------



## mr320 (16. Januar 2009)

Also des nehm ich mal auch !!! Schick, Schick, Schick


----------



## ribisl (16. Januar 2009)

Eine Augenweide

Welchen LRS wirst denn verbauen?
Die neuen Deemax könnten recht gut passen, rein optisch auch die neuen Xmax SX.....bin gespannt!
AjF würd ich keine schwarzen nehmen...

Wenn ich mir das so anschau, fang ich an mein Fremdgehen zu bereun, Rockys haben einfach ein riesiges Stylingpotential, was man von meinem Bastelprojekt nicht gerade sagen kann......


----------



## Saci (16. Januar 2009)

S Switch war schöner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ribisl (16. Januar 2009)

War/ist auch sehr schön, aber den Flatlinerahmen find ich ajF viel geiler! Der Switchrahmen schaut mMn irgendwie veraltert aus oder so....


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. Januar 2009)

*Update:*

*Acros Grips*











*Acros - A-BB MTCXS HollowTech II Ceramic Lager*


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Januar 2009)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Das ding wird absolut Porno





mr320 schrieb:


> Also des nehm ich mal auch !!! Schick, Schick, Schick





ribisl schrieb:


> Eine Augenweide



Thx,schau mer mal,fehlt ja noch einiges 






> Welchen LRS wirst denn verbauen?
> Die neuen Deemax könnten recht gut passen, rein optisch auch die neuen Xmax SX.....bin gespannt!
> AjF würd ich keine schwarzen nehmen...
> 
> Wenn ich mir das so anschau, fang ich an mein Fremdgehen zu bereun, Rockys haben einfach ein riesiges Stylingpotential, was man von meinem Bastelprojekt nicht gerade sagen kann......



Bei den Laufrädern hab ich noch keine Entscheidung getroffen.Morgen werde ich aber mal verschiedene Möglichkeiten ausprobieren... u.a. auch schwarze 

Dein Bastelprojekt ist ein...?


----------



## xerdanny (19. Januar 2009)

@soulbrother

wo hast denn deinr ahmen bezogen und zu welchem preis ??? PN wenns dir zu undiskret wird 

mein RMX wurde mir geklaut somit muss ich was neues aufbauen...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (22. Januar 2009)

*passend zu meinem Geburtstag, ist endlich meine Lieferung gekommen!*​


----------



## Giuliano.B (22. Januar 2009)

Sehr fein. Die Lenkerendkappen sind ja geil. Wo gibts die denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Januar 2009)

Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.

Da ich das Geld ja für die Sattelstütze bekommen habe kann ich ja fragen

Wieso solche relativ leichten Teile, aber so eine mords schwere Stütze?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (22. Januar 2009)

Danke dir.
Weil die Stütze erstmal vorüber gehend ist. Werde evtl. ne Acros Stütze später kaufen, ist ja jetzt erstmal nicht so wichtig.

@Giuliano.B
kannste bei Chainreactioncycles, MT-Sports oder ähnlichen Shops kaufen.


----------



## bernd_spiegel (22. Januar 2009)

die atlas kurbeln find ich sehr fein mit den höhenliniengraphics. die graue version wär sicher auch nicht schlecht gewesen (wegen der farbe vom sunline vorbau?)


----------



## Hunter-dirt (22. Januar 2009)

hmm habs mir lange überlegt aber hab mich dann doch für die schwarze entschieden. Hab sie schon montiert und sieht sehr stimmig aus (mitte alles schwarz, vorne alles auf grau).


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Januar 2009)

Wie sehen die Ceramic Innenlager von Acros genauer aus?
Sind nur die Kugeln aus Ceramic?
Und der Rest?

Ich kann die ewig verrosteten Standardlager nicht mehr sehen!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (22. Januar 2009)

Isn Industrie Schrägkugellager. Die Kugeln sind nur aus Ceramic. Der Rest aus alu wie bei anderen auch.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Januar 2009)

ich meine, aus welchem Material sind die Kugellaufbahnen?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (22. Januar 2009)

> Sind nur die Kugeln aus Ceramic?



Du hast mich gefragt aus welchem Material die Kugeln bestehen darauf hab ich mit:



> Die Kugeln sind nur aus Ceramic.


 .. geantwortet 

So jetzt nochmal:
Die Kugeln sind aus Ceramic, die Kugellaufbahnen aus Edelstahl und der rest aus Alu, verständlicher?


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Januar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ............ nur die Kugeln aus Ceramic?
> Und der Rest?


oh, sorry!
Hatte nach NUR den Kugeln gefragt?
Egal, wollte dich nicht zu stark in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. Januar 2009)

macht doch nichts, beantworte Fragen gerne nochmals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rgk7 (23. Januar 2009)

hi,

ich hab mir jetzt einen DHX 5 (240mm) für mein flati bestellt.
laut berechnung bräuchte ich bei einem gewicht von 75 kg eine 300 lbs feder.
kommt das hin?
mich würde interessieren wieviel ihr so wiegt und welche federhärte ihr verbaut habt.

vielen dank


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Januar 2009)

servus.
Bin auch gerade am rumprobieren.
wiege um die 86 Kilo und hatte zum testen eine 500er drin + 150 PSI und Bottom Out zur hälfte drin. An sich richtig gut nur ich habe den Hinterbau bei 3 mal zum durchschlagen bekommen.

Nun werde ich eine 600er ausprobieren.

Es kommt natürlich auch auf die Fahrweise an.


----------



## rgk7 (23. Januar 2009)

hmmm dann sollte ich eher eine 400er oder 450iger ausprobieren denke ich


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. Januar 2009)

*Update:
MRP G2 Kettenführung
*


----------



## Switch-Rider (23. Januar 2009)

wow wen das teil fertig ist siehts bestimmt hammer aus


----------



## xerdanny (23. Januar 2009)

welche tretlagerbreite ist eigentlich am flatline auch wieder 83?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. Januar 2009)

hoffe ich doch 

@xerdanny
ja, 83mm


----------



## numinisflo (23. Januar 2009)

Also wenn das teilemäßig so weiter geht wird es wirklich ein geiles Bike!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. Januar 2009)

viel is ja nicht mehr zu kaufen  meine Naben, Kettenblatt, Bremsscheiben hol ich am Montag und der Rest wird dann in den Nächsten Wochen bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerdanny (23. Januar 2009)

wenn doch nur mein rahmen schon lieferbar wäre ... träum


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. Januar 2009)

glaub mir die Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude


----------



## retrospecs (24. Januar 2009)

wie man's nimmt. ich anfang des jahres aus meinem fertig flatline meine 888 RCV verkauft und mir über den pinkbike bikemarkt von einem engländer eine 4 monate alte boxxer wc 2008 gekauft. zumindest dachte ich das. ich habe das geld gezahlt, aber nie die gabel erhalten und schlag mich jetzt damit rum irgendwie meine kohle zurück zu bekommen. zu alledem stehe ich jetzt mit nem bike ohne gabel da.
ich werd dann wohl jetzt bis mai warten und mir eine boxxer 2010 race kaufen. von einem händler diesmal, versteht sich. ich hoffe ich habe bis dahin das geld zurück oder neu gespart. aber glaube mir, dass ist wahrlich keine schöne vorfreude!!!! :-(


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. Januar 2009)

Tja deshalb kauf ich auch nichts ausm Ausland über Ebay oder sonstige Onlinemärkte. Da zahl ich lieber mehr und weiß ich habs dann. Aber man muss mal darauf reinfallen, das man merkt dases einfach Schei*e ist.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Januar 2009)

schöne Kettenführung. Wäre auch meine Wahl.


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Januar 2009)

*Der neue aktuelle Stand:*



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerdanny (28. Januar 2009)

schönes flatti... meins ist nun auch geordert kanns kaum erwarten...


----------



## Switch-Rider (28. Januar 2009)

mal ne kurzefrage die glaub nich so reinpasst^^ wann wirds die ersten flatlines gebraucht zu kaufen geben hab bis jez noch keins gebraucht gesehen ?


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Januar 2009)

Es gab schon ein gebrauchtes vom Mario im Bikemarkt, vielleicht gibt der ja zur neuen Saison wieder eines ab?


----------



## Switch-Rider (28. Januar 2009)

ja aber wenn der mario eins abgibt dann bekommste des nicht unter 2000 Euro ich such auch  nur nach nem rahmen


----------



## Flame-Blade (28. Januar 2009)

Ich habe mir Ende Oktober einen Rahmen (ohne jegliche Gebrauchsspuren) im Bikemarkt geschoßen.Bei Evilbay hab ich auch schon 1-2 gesehen


----------



## Switch-Rider (28. Januar 2009)

musst nich beantworten aber wie viel haste den gezahlt und was für einer war es denn (pro, 1, 2, 3) ?


----------



## justStoked (28. Januar 2009)

guten tag auch. ich beobachte schon ne weile den flatline markt und wenn man so will sind sie bei crc am günstigsten, nur nicht vorrätig und leider haben die 09er bikes alle so ne unschöne lackierung. am liebsten wäre mir das o8er in diesem dunklen bronze ton. weiß wer wo ich was her bekomme????
gruß in die runde, der chris


----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. Januar 2009)

wieso sollte man Flatlines vekaufen? Da gibt keiner was her


----------



## Flame-Blade (28. Januar 2009)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> musst nich beantworten aber wie viel haste den gezahlt und was für einer war es denn (pro, 1, 2, 3) ?




Hast ne PN


----------



## TurboLenzen (28. Januar 2009)

welche Größe wird gesucht??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switch-Rider (28. Januar 2009)

ich weiß nich warscheinlich s aber imoment fahr ich noch mein switch aber ich weiß nicht mehr wie lang des noch hält^^ 

@hunter: des was bei den switches und rmx am anfang sicherlich auch so und nach 2 jahren waren se dann nimmer so toll^^


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Januar 2009)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> ich weiß nich warscheinlich s aber imoment fahr ich noch mein switch aber ich weiß nicht mehr wie lang des noch hält^^



Nicht mehr so oft ins Flat droppen, dann hast Du länger was davon!


----------



## Switch-Rider (28. Januar 2009)

hey ich drop nich mehr ins flat hab immer ne schöne landung aber die dinger wachsen und werden immer höher also erst vor nem monat hab ich mich kaum ne 1,20 hohe kante runter getraut jez sins schon fast 3 m


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. Januar 2009)

Hi,
ich habe es getan und bereue es nicht. Anfangs hatte ich ein schlechtes Gewissen und war unsicher ob ich es machen soll und ob es was wird.

Das Canuck Design hat es sich verdient. Immerhin wurde es noch in Canada entwickelt und Vanderham hatte seine Finger im Spiel. 

1-2 Aufkleber fehlen noch, aber die können ruhig auf den Lack.


----------



## Jako (29. Januar 2009)

also ich finde es super  die rocky mountain schrift hätte ich etwas kleiner gemacht das das ende nicht über die silbernen streifen geht....
glückwunsch - gute entscheidung! gruß jako


----------



## Jendo (29. Januar 2009)

Brutal Gut! So langsam aber sicher werden einem die Flatties sympathisch. Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (29. Januar 2009)

Sehr schön. Ich fand es ja vorher schon geil, aber jetzt siehts noch besser aus! Viel Spaß kann ich da nur wünschen

MfG


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. Januar 2009)

danke Jungs...ja ich werde es sehr pfleglich behabdeln, aber auch auch wieder hart dran nehmen


----------



## xerdanny (29. Januar 2009)

keine bilders mehr zu sehen mr.freeride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (29. Januar 2009)

weils fotoalbum wieder nicht geht... -_-


----------



## xerdanny (30. Januar 2009)

so jetzt gehen die bilders ja wieder...
@mr.freeride mit welchem verfahren hastes denn gemacht? lackiert?gepulvert? folie? bin lackierer hab mir auch schon überlegt wenn meins einfliegt es individuell zu gestalten... schrift hätt ich auch kleiner gemacht oder des ende über dem streifen andersfarbig das es noch gut lesbar ist...

gruß

daniel


----------



## rgk7 (30. Januar 2009)

Geiles Bike


----------



## Daniel12 (30. Januar 2009)

muss das so mit den sehr weit durchgeschobenen Standrohren?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Januar 2009)

@ xerdanny
ja das ist alles komplett lackiert. Ich habe mir am Computer die Schablonen gebaut, ausgedruckt und dann mit einem Skalpell auf Klebefolie ausgeschnitten.

ja da gebe ich euch allen recht. Die Schrift hätte 1 cm Kleiner sein müssen...aber was solls.

@ Daniel12
Da bei der Gabel keine flache Krone dabei war muss das leider so.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2009)

Ahhh...jetzt seh ich die Bilda auch mal.
Ein typisches Mr. Freeride Bike

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (30. Januar 2009)

absolut geiles teil niko jetzt passt die 888 richtig rein


----------



## Philanderer (30. Januar 2009)

Echt geil geworden! Und Individualität ist eh immer cool
Muss auch sagen das mir die Flatlines mitlerweile, vorallem seit ich mal draufgesessen hab, sehr gut gefallen. Ist zwar schwer, aber durch den tiefen Schwerpunkt sehr gut zu händeln.
Das mit der 888 is seltsam, meine hatte flache Brücken dabei(zum Glück)
Naja trotzdem geiles Bike!


----------



## Soulbrother (30. Januar 2009)

*So Männers,von mir aus kanns dann jetzt auch losgehen *
*(...wenns nur schon mal 20° wärmer wär!)*


----------



## bernd_spiegel (30. Januar 2009)

das rad...das auto....


----------



## Switch-Rider (30. Januar 2009)

wow sehr coole bikes


----------



## neikless (30. Januar 2009)

(...) bin gerade mal sprachlos !


----------



## Livanh (30. Januar 2009)

richtig fein die beiden! welche größen sind das?
nehme mal an das von soulbrother ist 16,5 ??
kannst evtl ma noch bild von der seite machen ? 
man man wenn der rahmen net so sack schwer wäre, ist echt ein jammer


----------



## Soulbrother (30. Januar 2009)

Meins ist Gr.M und das vom  Niko ist Gr.L

Also ich bin mit dem Gesamtgewicht von *18,07Kg *mehr als zufrieden


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Januar 2009)

sehr sehr geil

das Gewicht ist hammer.

Jetzt kann es wirklich los gehen. Vor allem nach Canada 

hattest du mal die neuen Deemax verbaut?


----------



## Soulbrother (30. Januar 2009)

Nein,die ich hab sind doch für den 135er Hinterbau.
Aber vor Canada kommt  noch was Leichteres rein,die gelben sind jetzt nur dem Sunday entliehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (31. Januar 2009)

Einfach auch nur toll und des Gewicht ist ja mal voll tauglich...was hast du denn bei den 18,07kg für Schläuche und reifen verbaut.
Falls das Swomding drauf war, was wiegt denn der?

G.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (31. Januar 2009)

Da fehlen einem ja fast die Worte bei euren geilen Flatlines. Freu mich schon die zwei Schönhwiten in Aktion zu sehen.


----------



## RattleHead (31. Januar 2009)

zwei der schonsten flattys uberhaubt (mr F und SB)


----------



## Switch-Rider (31. Januar 2009)

ivh blick des nicht so ganz mr. freeride hast du den rahmen selbst lackiert oder irgendwie eingischikt das sie dir ihn lackiern des bike sieht echt hammer aus


----------



## Hunter-dirt (31. Januar 2009)

Switch-Rider du kannste den Rahmen zu Götz-Pulvebeschichtung nach Fellbach schicken und denn in deiner wunsch Chanuckdesign lackieren lassen.


----------



## Switch-Rider (31. Januar 2009)

ah gut zu wissen der macht des ja genaso cool wie die kanadier kostet aber bestimmt ziemlich viel


----------



## P3 Killa (31. Januar 2009)

Hammer eure Flatline's!!! Ich könt echt schwach werden und mir wieder ein Rocky zulegen... Naja mal sehen, wenn ich nich nach Kanada komme dann hätt ich das geld dafür übrig.
Allerding würde mich auch noch interessieren was man für so ne Canuck Lakierung löhnen muss....


----------



## Mr.Freeride (31. Januar 2009)

Hi,
ich habe mit hilfe meines Lackerkumpels selber gemacht.

Den Canuckübergang am PC hergestellt und auf die richtige Größe gebracht. Dann ausgedruckt und mit Skalpell auf Klebefolie ausgeschnitten.
Lackiert hat mein Kumpel.

Bezahlt habe ich nichts, außer 30 Euro für die gesammten Rockyaufkleber.


----------



## Soulbrother (31. Januar 2009)

Danke euch allen 



LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...was hast du denn bei den 18,07kg für Schläuche und reifen verbaut.
> Falls das Swomding drauf war, was wiegt denn der?
> 
> G.



Gewicht ist wie abgebildet mit den Swamps( 2,35/42st/2Ply) und Maxxis-welterweight Schläuchen.So ein Swamp liegt bei ca. 950g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (31. Januar 2009)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> ah gut zu wissen der macht des ja genaso cool wie die kanadier kostet aber bestimmt ziemlich viel



100â¬-200â¬ kannste sicher hinlegen, aber dafÃ¼r erste Sahne! Die lackieren auch die Rahmen von Hot-Chilli und Rotwild.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Danke euch allen
> 
> 
> 
> Gewicht ist wie abgebildet mit den Swamps( 2,35/42st/2Ply) und Maxxis-welterweight Schläuchen.So ein Swamp liegt bei ca. 950g.



Ah...950g.....wäre dann bei oberen Gewichtsminion 18,67kg mit durchgehend passenden Teilen...echt top

G.


----------



## marvin95 (1. Februar 2009)

hallo bin auf der suche nach nem neuen dowhiller b.z.w BIGBIKE anscheinend ist das "flati" da die richtige wahl.
Wenn mir jetzt noch einer den preis von dem Rocky Moutain Flatline 3 sagen könnte wäre das super


----------



## Sw!tch (1. Februar 2009)

http://www.google.de/search?q=rocky...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## Switch-Rider (1. Februar 2009)

marvin95 schrieb:


> hallo bin auf der suche nach nem neuen dowhiller b.z.w BIGBIKE anscheinend ist das "flati" da die richtige wahl.
> Wenn mir jetzt noch einer den preis von dem Rocky Moutain Flatline 3 sagen könnte wäre das super




also wirklich ich stell ja schon oft mal ne dumme frage aber sowas is ja total einfach www.bikeaction.de da stehn alle preise und modelle


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Februar 2009)

*Update*







so meins ist jetzt endlich auch vom Boden weg gekommen, dass andre Zeug wird diese oder nächste Woche montiert, dann gibtsn fertiges Pic. Hoffe euch gefällts soweit. ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P3 Killa (5. Februar 2009)

Finds richtig geil! Nur top Teile dran, das einzige was mir persönlichen vom optischen nicht so taugt is der Vorbau. Aber in allererster Linie muss es ja gut funktionieren und DIR gefallen und das tut es mit sicherheit!
Alles in allem ein super geiles Flatline!  Mein Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## bernd_spiegel (5. Februar 2009)

auch das goldene flatty hat was ( das weiße ist aber der oberknaller! )
evtl würd ich mir nen weißen sattel (rm edition oder den troy lee slr ?) oder weiße zughüllen oder bremsleitung verbauen - so als gegenstück zu der schönen gabel ?


----------



## Fabeymer (5. Februar 2009)

Was mir an dem Flatline gar nicht gefällt, das ist die Dämpferfeder im Roco. Ich finde diese grauen Teile sehen irgendwie total billig aus. Muss ja keine Titanfeder rein, aber eine schwarze würde in meinen Augen den Dämpfer und das Bike aufwerten.

Sonst aber megageil und Respekt für Deine Geduld!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. Februar 2009)

Titanfeder kommt bald


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. Februar 2009)

in erster Linie muss es eh dir selbst gefallen 

Ja is doch cool. Dann kannst es ja bald krachen lassen! 

KeFü und Lenker hätte ich auch gerne. 
Was ist das für ein Kettenblatt? 40er?


----------



## xerdanny (5. Februar 2009)

top bike top teile bisher ... farbzusammenstellung ist ja immer geschmackssache...
ich warte und warte jeden tag auf meinen rahmen...
welchen durchmesser hat eigentlich die sattelstütze ? nicht das ich die falsche schon eher kauf...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. Februar 2009)

30,9

dann hoffen wir mal das er bald kommt. Nicht erst im April/Mai wie letztes Jahr


----------



## numinisflo (5. Februar 2009)

xerdanny schrieb:


> welchen durchmesser hat eigentlich die sattelstütze ? nicht das ich die falsche schon eher kauf...



Ich kenne jemand der hat den falschen Sattelstützendurchmesser gekauft u. sie sofort extrem gekürzt um dann festzustellen, dass sie nicht passt.

Aber Hunter-Dirts Flatline wird gut.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. Februar 2009)

aufjedenfall  hab ja jetzt schließlich auchn Jahr drauf gewartet. Ja istn 40er mit den popeligen 36, 38 kann ich mich net anfreuden.


----------



## xerdanny (5. Februar 2009)

das ist dann natürlich nen klarer fall von selten doof lach...

laut aussage von crc soll er in 3 wochen da sein ich bin da zwar skeptisch aber mal abwarten ob die ihr wort halten können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. Februar 2009)

ich hatte bisher ein 38er und habe glaube ich noch nie den höchsten Gang gebraucht oder gar ausgenutzt.

Das neue Saint ist sogar ein 36er

Ich muss da mal drauf achten.


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Februar 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> ...popeligen 36, 38 kann ich mich net anfreuden.





Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ich hatte bisher ein 38er und habe glaube ich noch nie den höchsten Gang gebraucht oder gar ausgenutzt.
> 
> Das neue Saint ist sogar ein 36er



Na was glaubt ihr,welcher tiefere Sinn könnte da wohl dahinterstecken?!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. Februar 2009)

Soul hast du irgentwelche Probleme damit?


----------



## Daniel12 (5. Februar 2009)

ist mir auch mal passiert...;-)




numinisflo schrieb:


> Ich kenne jemand der hat den falschen Sattelstützendurchmesser gekauft u. sie sofort extrem gekürzt um dann festzustellen, dass sie nicht passt.
> 
> Aber Hunter-Dirts Flatline wird gut.


----------



## Jendo (5. Februar 2009)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Ich kenne jemand der hat den falschen Sattelstützendurchmesser gekauft u. sie sofort extrem gekürzt um dann festzustellen, dass sie nicht passt.



*hust*


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Februar 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Soul hast du irgentwelche Probleme damit?


Inwiefern?


*Da einige danach gefragt hatten,habe ich mir heute mal die Mühe gemacht und versucht ein paar Aufnahmen per "onboardcam" zur Kombi Flatline/Roco Air zu machen:*

*Bilder sagen mehr als Worte,deshalb nur soviel dazu :Ich bin begeistert!!!*​

*  !*​


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. Februar 2009)

weil du schon wieder irgentwelche Anspielungen machst.


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Februar 2009)

...na überleg halt mal warum ein "popeliges" 36er sehr viel sinnvoller ist!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. Februar 2009)

sags mir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (5. Februar 2009)

Flatline -tiefes Tretlager-165er Kurbelarme-also auch mölichst kleines Kettenblatt.
Du brauchst jeden Millimeter Bodenfreiheit den du kriegen kannst beim Flatline.Und das kleinere Kettenblatt kannst du auch wieder durch eine kleinere Kassette kompensieren.Was so ganz nebenbei auch noch zur Gewichtsersparnis beiträgt...deine Ansage war mal unter 18Kg zu kommen,ne!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. Februar 2009)

ob ich jetzt 36, 38, 40er nehm bash bleibt auf über 40...
Kurbel is schon ne 170er das langt mir voll kommen. Meine Ansage bleibt! Mit der Gewichtserspanis, hast du sicherlich recht, werde aber erstmal in dem Setup wie ich geplant habe fahren. Das Feintuning hat ja noch nicht mal begonnen


----------



## retrospecs (6. Februar 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> ob ich jetzt 36, 38, 40er nehm bash bleibt auf über 40...
> Kurbel is schon ne 170er das langt mir voll kommen.



warte mal ab bis du es auch mal gefahren bist. ob's dir langt kannst du nur vom ansehen her gar nicht sagen.
also ich bin mit meinem flatline mit einer 170er kurbel und 38er kb sehr oft aufgesetzt. habe jetzt auf ein 36er kb mit einer 165er kurbel umgestellt. sind zwar nur ein paar milimeter, aber die machen einen deutlichen unterschied. setze jetzt fast gar nicht mehr auf.


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Februar 2009)

Lass gut sein retrospecs,das ist vergebene Liebesmühe bei dem.Immer wieder dasselbe,einfach nicht für voll nehmen


----------



## xerdanny (6. Februar 2009)

mensch soulbrother des mit dem video iss gemein... du böser du... denk doch mal an die die noch warten müssen grrrr...


----------



## neikless (6. Februar 2009)

ja das vid ist nice ... ich würde auch sehr zu 165er kurbeln raten  beim flatline
36er KB finde ich allerdings hart an der unteren grenze
möchte ja nicht auf schnellen strecken ins leere treten , aber wird schon noch gehen
 ... ich find 38er besten kompromiss
beim 38 hatte ich bisher keine probleme (beim rollen ohne treten) 
mit der 165er kurbel (pedale) hab ich trotzdem noch ab und zu
feindkontakt beim treten ...

eh souly wenn du noch mehr bodenfreiheit willst mach dir doch den HAMMERSCHMIDT drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (6. Februar 2009)

xerdanny schrieb:


> mensch soulbrother des mit dem video iss gemein... du böser du... denk doch mal an die die noch warten müssen grrrr...



Aber wirklich, kein Feingefühl der soulbrother


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Februar 2009)

...tschuldigung 

Vorfreude ist doch die Schönste


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. Februar 2009)

ich werde es testen und es dann euch berichten. Soul...  hab dich auch lieb


----------



## neikless (6. Februar 2009)

ach herzergreifernd diese männerliebe


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. Februar 2009)

beim soul, sowieso!


----------



## swabian (7. Februar 2009)

Hi,

weiß Jemand wo es noch einen Flatline in M in gold oder weiß zu einem angemessenen Preis gibt (außer bei Hibike, den haben wir schon gekauft)?

Danke für Antwort

Gruß Swabian


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. Februar 2009)

*Klick*

mehr wüsst ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## Soulbrother (8. Februar 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ja das vid ist nice ... ich würde auch sehr zu 165er kurbeln raten  beim flatline
> 36er KB finde ich allerdings hart an der unteren grenze
> möchte ja nicht auf schnellen strecken ins leere treten , aber wird schon noch gehen
> ... ich find 38er besten kompromiss
> ...



Bin das ganze letzte Jahr mit einem 36er KB gefahren und habe nie einen größeren Gang vermißt.Du mußt nur darauf achten das die Kassette mit einem 11er Ritzel beginnt. Der Unterschied zwischen einem 11er und 12er Ritzel ist größer als bei einem 36er und 38er KB. Unterschied zwischen 36/11 zu 40/12 sind nur 0,7 km/h bei 90 Kurbelumdrehungen in der Minute und 90 upm ist nicht langsam.

Und wenn es so schnell wird, muss man eh nicht mehr treten


----------



## neikless (8. Februar 2009)

... alles richtig, aber glaub mir in whistler wirst du auf schnelle stecken ans limit kommen mit dem 36er (11er)
 wenn mir das schon passiert und ich bin ja eher gemütlich unterwegs ...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. Februar 2009)

Komisch das Herr Stratmann auch damit zurecht gekommen ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (8. Februar 2009)

Wenn du schon so argumentierst , komisch das Hill nahezu immer 36 fährt.


----------



## TurboLenzen (8. Februar 2009)

Geht's immer noch um die Kettenblatt Frage!?
Ist extreme Geschmacksache...
Mein Setup: 36 Zähne am KB, 11 Zähne als kleinstes an der Kassette und 170er Kurbeln. Bodenfreiheit ist wesentlich besser als mit einer großen Kettenführung und vor allem aus Gewichstgründen macht es Sinn.
Von der übersetzung reicht es mir auch völlig. Auch in Whistler 

Aber jeder wie er will.

Gruß, 
Mario


----------



## Condor (8. Februar 2009)

Im Gegensatz zum Nic glaub ich schon, dass Du mit 36er Blatt in Whistler schon gut bedient bist.
Hängt halt von den Strecken ab, wo man unterwegs ist.
Wenn man permanent nur A-Line, Crapapple-Hits, Dirt-M. usw. am Surfen ist, ist ein 36er definitiv zu klein. Aber für die schön wurzeligen Trails auf Garbanzo sowie unten Schleyer, Rockcity, Joyride usw. sollte das schon gut passen.
Bin glaub ich anfangs mit einem 40er Blatt gefahrn und das hats mir beim Aufsetzen trotz Bashguard total verzogen (e13 srs). Danach bin ich glaub ich 38er gefahren, hatte ganz gut gepasst für alles.


----------



## Fabeymer (8. Februar 2009)

Offtopic: Mario, gibt es Fotos  von Deinem 09er SXC SE?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2009)

Das Kettenblatthema geht schon ganz schön lang...drum geb ich meinen Senf auch mal dazu
Also an meinem RMX oder meinem Switch würde mir des 36er auch total locker reichen bzw. fände ich sogar besser....Bodenfreiheit und so....aber nur wegen den Fahrprioritäten von den Rädern halt.
Aber an meinem Moorhuhn...des ""ansich"" nur zum schnellen Bergabfahren auf Dh Strecken da ist (und es sind net viel 36er tauglich alah Hill) wäre mir schon ein 38 zu klein....drum hab ich ein 40er drauf....und des ist mindestmaß..und wer pauschl sagt ein 36er reicht ihm da der ist halt einfach zu langsam
Und ich denke viele gehen einfach von anderen Grundgedanken hier bei der Diskussion aus...drum die verschiedenen Meinungen, weil halt jedem was anderes Spaß macht....und ich hasse diese Fitbolzen mit den großen Kettenblättern, die ständig immer noch reinterten wenns doch so schön rollert

G.


----------



## Livanh (8. Februar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das Kettenblatthema geht schon ganz schön lang...drum geb ich meinen Senf auch mal dazu
> Also an meinem RMX oder meinem Switch würde mir des 36er auch total locker reichen bzw. fände ich sogar besser....Bodenfreiheit und so....aber nur wegen den Fahrprioritäten von den Rädern halt.
> Aber an meinem Moorhuhn...des ""ansich"" nur zum schnellen Bergabfahren auf Dh Strecken da ist (und es sind net viel 36er tauglich alah Hill) wäre mir schon ein 38 zu klein....drum hab ich ein 40er drauf....und des ist mindestmaß..und wer pauschl sagt ein 36er reicht ihm da der ist halt einfach zu langsam
> Und ich denke viele gehen einfach von anderen Grundgedanken hier bei der Diskussion aus...drum die verschiedenen Meinungen, weil halt jedem was anderes Spaß macht....und ich hasse diese Fitbolzen mit den großen Kettenblättern, die ständig immer noch reinterten wenns doch so schön rollert
> ...



oder man siehts so: wer ein 40er kettenblatt braucht, fährt zu einfache strecken


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2009)

livanh schrieb:


> oder man siehts so: Wer ein 40er kettenblatt braucht, fährt zu einfache strecken :d :d



:d:d

g.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. Februar 2009)

Wie Mario schon gesagt hat und so ist auch schon von Anfang meine Meinung, dass jeder das fährt wies ihm passt.


----------



## neikless (9. Februar 2009)

für mich ich das hiermit beendet bevor ich mich noch darüber auseinandersetzen muss
welche strecken zu einfach, wer zu langsam , wer zu stark/schwach und weches kettenblatt zu klein ist ...
ist mir alles wurscht was ihr fahrt seit doch glücklich wenn ihr euer setup gefunden habt
... "aber wer hat hier eigentlich den größten schwanz" ?
 damit bitte zurück zu "normalen" themen und besseren umgangsformen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Februar 2009)

tja, wie gesagt werde ich es demnächst mal ausprobieren und wirklich mal darauf achten.

Nachdem ich mir Erfahrungsberichte eingeholt habe, habe ich jetzt wieder auf die 600er Feder gewechselt. 
Vom Feinsten  die bleibt drin. 
Nach unten und oben habe ich immernoch Spielraum durch die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## justStoked (9. Februar 2009)

fahrt ihr die swampthing in2,5er oder 2,7er? hatte sie beim letzten rennen in 2,5 drauf und nach dem ersten training gleich wieder gegen minions ausgetauscht weil ich mich damit total unwohl gefühlt habe.


----------



## TurboLenzen (9. Februar 2009)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Offtopic: Mario, gibt es Fotos  von Deinem 09er SXC SE?



Offtopic fortsetzung: Abwarten. Diesen Monat wirds paar updates geben...

later,


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Februar 2009)

juststoked schrieb:


> fahrt ihr die swampthing in2,5er oder 2,7er? Hatte sie beim letzten rennen in 2,5 drauf und nach dem ersten training gleich wieder gegen minions ausgetauscht weil ich mich damit total unwohl gefühlt habe.



In 2,35


----------



## neikless (10. Februar 2009)

2.7 find ich übertrieben ...

habe ein kleines problem : habe heute leichtes spiel feststellen müssen,
an meinem flatty, wenn ich es am satten anheben, wirklich leicht irgendwo
am/im hinterbau, denke nicht das es was größeres ist, sicher nur mal die
lager/schrauen checken, hatte nur keine zeit dem näher nach zu gehen
 ... aber vielleicht hatte ja schon ein flatliner das selbe     PN danke
am RMX hat sich das ähnlich angefühlt, wenn eine der schlauben am dogbone nicht richtig
angezogen war ...


----------



## slayerrider (10. Februar 2009)

Check mal die Buchsen des Dämpfers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swabian (10. Februar 2009)

Hi,

nun hab ich doch noch einen Rahmen bekommen, in Gold eine absolute Schrotflinte im Verhältnis zu meinem (hoffentl. bald verkauft) Helius ST!
Ich hatte heute Abend mal ein paar verschiedene Führungen drangehalten, also meine DS1 passt nicht, eine 77 Designz Free Solo auch nicht. Jetzt muss ich mir eine neue kaufen, welche passt ans Rocky besser:
Eine MRP G2 oder eine LG1 mit Taco (will dann aus Gewichtsgründen ohne Bashring fahren und mit 38 Kettenblatt)?

Bei näherer Betrachtung der Zugführungshalter ist mir aufgefallen, daß ein Halter nahe am Tretlager für den Schaltzug nicht durchgehend gebohrt ist, sprich ich müsste die Hülle teilen. Muß das so sein oder kann ich den Halter aufbohren, damit ich den Zug durchgehend verlegen kann (was habt ihr gemacht)?

Aufgefallen ist mir noch, daß ja Bohrungen für den Schaltzug in der Schwinge sind sowie Halter unter der Schwinge
Gibts wegen Zuglänge Probleme beim Einfedern (kürzen, ghostshift), wenn man durch die Schwinge fährt?

Danke für Antworten, wäre klasse und mir sehr geholfen

Ach ja, stecke alles von meinem Nicolai um, außer daß ich mir ein neues Hinterrad gespeicht habe wegen Einbaubreite von 150mm (einfach genial, absolut gleiche Speichenspannung, viel besser als bei 135mm Naben)


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. Februar 2009)

*Kettenführung:*
Habe bei meinem (goldenen) eine MRP G2 drann, Soul hat dagegen die LG1 vom technischen schenken sich beide nichts. Gewichtsmäßig ist die MRP um 30g schwerer was aber denk ich kein Problem ist.
*
Zugführungshalter:*
Wenn du die Halterung aufbohrst erlischt die Garantie. Ich habe das ganze so gelöst.
Jagwire L3 Pack gekauft (Schaltzug, Endkappen mit Dichtungshülsen, Außenhüllen ect.), Außenhüllen geteilt, die Dichtungshülse bei je einer Endkappe auf länge des Abstands vom Zugführungshalter geschnitten, Dichtungsschlauch wo beim L3 Pack dabei war auch auf länge des Abstands + länge des übrig gebliebenen Dichtungshülse geschnitten, Dichtungsschlauch mit einem Kunststoffkleber auf eine der zwei Endkappen geklebt, 1te Außenhülle mit Endkappe in den Zugführungshalter gesteckt und 2te Außenhülle mit Endkappe auf die Endkappe mit Dichtungsschlauch gesteckt, fertig! Klappt perfekt, mitn bischn tüftln geht alles.

*verlegen des Zuges:*
beantwortet dir sicher der liebe Soul


----------



## swabian (11. Februar 2009)

Hi,

danke für die Antwort, werd dann eine von Beiden nehmen, weil ich ohne Bashring fahren will!
Ja, das mit Deiner Lösung ist ne gute Idee, warum die nicht gleich das Loch durchgehend bohren....wenn das mit der Garantie nicht wäre, soweit dachte ich nicht! 
Dann muß ich halt die Hülle teilen.

Danke für Antwort

P.S. Soul Super Flatline und super detailierte Bilder in Deinem Fotoalbum


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. Februar 2009)

das habe ich mich auch gefragt. Beim RMX ist die Zugverlegung auch durchgängig. Naja was solls, Zug teilen und zwei Endkappen rauf und dann gehts weiter.

Mein Schaltzug habe ich durch den Hinterbau verlegt. 
Normal gibt es keine Probleme da sich beim Einfedern der Zug staucht. Beim Bremszug musst du ein wenig aufpassen. Der staucht sich gerne so das er den Reifen berührt. War bei dem Testbike so. Da musst du zur Not noch ein Kabelbinder verwenden.

Sonst Glückwunsch zum neuen Rahmen


----------



## swabian (11. Februar 2009)

Hi,

danke für den Tip!

Kanns kaum erwarten, bis ich die Schrotflinte zusammengebaut habe, jetzt noch eine Kettenführung ordern, den Steuersatz überarbeiten.......dann kanns losgehen!

P.S. Hat schon Jemand eine Fox Feder in 450/3.0 gewogen?
Bei einer 2,75er ist sie über 150g leichter als eine Marzocchi Feder (billigstes Gewichtstuning).


----------



## rgk7 (11. Februar 2009)

Hi, wieviel die Feder wiegt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen...hab sie am Wochenende eingebaut.
Aber mich interessiert wieviel du wiegst? Nur mal so als Vergleich.

Danke


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2009)

swabian schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann dir nur sagen das eine 350/3.25 Foxfeder genau 570g wiegt.
Und eine NukeProofTitan 400/3.0 genau 330g auf die Waage bringt....juhu...hat mir fast ein viertel Kilo gespart

G.


----------



## swabian (11. Februar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kann dir nur sagen das eine 350/3.25 Foxfeder genau 570g wiegt.
> Und eine NukeProofTitan 400/3.0 genau 330g auf die Waage bringt....juhu...hat mir fast ein viertel Kilo gespart
> 
> G.



Jo, wenn das Titanstöffle nur nicht so teuer wäre

Ich muss halt das Arme Leute Tuning vornehmen!



Ach ja wegen Gewicht, ich wiege knappe 78Kg und das Rocky wo ich im Laden, bzw. vor dem Laden probierte, hatte eine 450er (Rocco TST) und das fühlte sich nicht schlecht an (kleine Treppe u. Kante ca. 3/4 Meter, mehr war leider nicht).


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2009)

swabian schrieb:


> Jo, wenn das Titanstöffle nur nicht so teuer wäre
> 
> Ich muss halt das Arme Leute Tuning vornehmen!
> 
> ...



Hab auch schon einen großen Aufwand an Zeit gebraucht mir sie dann doch zu bestellen....aber mußte mir halt noch was zu Weihnachten schenken

G.


----------



## TurboLenzen (11. Februar 2009)

Kurze Hilfestellung:

Die Schwinge hat aus folgenden Gründen zwei Möglichkeiten der Zugverlegung. Die Außenhülle wird bei Komplettbikes die von Rocky kommen immer mit den Klammern unter der Strebe befestigt. Aus Zeit- und diversen anderen Gründen wird es vom Werk aus so gemacht. Wer den Rahmen einzeln kauft, hat zusätzlich die Möglichkeit durch die Strebe zu verlegen. Ist natürlich aufwändiger und man braucht ein wenig Fingerspitzengefühl. Aber die Zeit kann sich der Endverbraucher ja nehmen 

Desshalb wurde auch der Zug auf halber länge halbiert. Wenn die Außenhülle an irgendeiner Stelle beschädigt wird, braucht man nicht den kompletten Zug erneuern, sondern kann entsprechend das vordere oder das hintere Teilstück auswechseln. Eigentlich nur logisch und man spart sich Zeit..

Soweit dazu,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swabian (11. Februar 2009)

Ah ja, klingt irgendwie logisch!

Durchfädeln war eigentlich kein Problem, einfacher ist es von hinten richtung Schwingenlager


----------



## rgk7 (11. Februar 2009)

[email protected]

wiege inetwa genausoviel...passt also


----------



## swabian (11. Februar 2009)

Blär Blär Heul, es gibt nirgends mehr eine LG1 oder Mrp G2
(In Deutschland)


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2009)

swabian schrieb:


> Blär Blär Heul, es gibt nirgends mehr eine LG1 oder Mrp G2
> (In Deutschland)



England ist eh besser

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=157


G.


----------



## rgk7 (11. Februar 2009)

boah!
gibt vieles was besser ist aber doch net the isle of apes! also bitte...


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2009)

rgk7 schrieb:


> boah!
> gibt vieles was besser ist aber doch net the isle of apes! also bitte...



Bezog sich natürlich nur aufs Dhlern...und sie haben natürlich besseres schlechteres Wetter

G.


----------



## swabian (11. Februar 2009)

Wieder ne doofe Frage, welche Führung brauche ich fürs Flatline, bin irritiert

Bei CRC gibts eine LG1 Wide 40T old iscg oder eine LG1 40T old iscg???

Wide oder normal?

Will halt nicht die Falsche von der Insel ordern

Ist das schwierig mit diesen verbogenen Rahmen


----------



## neikless (11. Februar 2009)

hallo , spiel im hinterbau war die dämpferbuchse wie gedacht 
und mr.freeride hats gewusst  danke ist etwas fummelig dran zu kommen
aber geht wieder wie butter !


----------



## Hunter-dirt (11. Februar 2009)

*swabian* hast ne PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (12. Februar 2009)

swabian schrieb:


> Wieder ne doofe Frage, welche Führung brauche ich fürs Flatline, bin irritiert
> 
> Bei CRC gibts eine LG1 Wide 40T old iscg oder eine LG1 40T old iscg???
> 
> ...




Du brauchst *keine *wide fürs Flatline


----------



## swabian (14. Februar 2009)

Hi,

habs zusammen bis auf die Kettenführung

bin gespannt wie es sich fährt, war gestern schnell im Laden und hatte eine Hopr tech V2 in den Fingern, ich wollte eigentlich eine Formula one, aber bei dem Anblick der Hope konnte ich nicht widerstehen die müsste im Verhältnis das Zehnfache kosten!
Einfach nur zu empfehlen, super Ergonomie und Verstellbarkeit, scheiß auf die 100g
Der Rocco hat irgendwie noch ein bisschen zu viel Zugstufe, werde ihn nach ein paar mal fahren zerlegen und die Shims umsetzten und dementsprechend optimieren.
Muss nur noch Bilder machen und mal reinstellen.

Danke für eure Tips und Informationen!


----------



## bestmove (14. Februar 2009)

swabian schrieb:


> ... war gestern schnell im Laden und hatte eine Hopr tech V2 in den Fingern, ich wollte eigentlich eine Formula one, aber bei dem Anblick der Hope konnte ich nicht widerstehen die müsste im Verhältnis das Zehnfache kosten!
> Einfach nur zu empfehlen, super Ergonomie und Verstellbarkeit, scheiß auf die 100g ...



 das ging mir genauso  freue mich schon auf deine Bilder.


----------



## neikless (14. Februar 2009)

... gute Entscheidung ich hab noch die "alte" Moto V2 mit alten Hebeln & einstellrädchen finde ich persönlich
schöner wenn sie auch etwas schwerer sein dürften ...
Formular hatte ich ein mal und ich für mich auf alle zeiten gestorben "teurer italy schrott"
da bekomme ich jetzt noch aggros wenn ich nur dran denke 
aber jedes mal wenn ich die finger an meine hope lege verfliegt der ärger 
mit einem großes zufriedenes grinsen im gesicht ...

bin mal gespannt will bilder sehen !!!

ja rebound am rocco ist bissel fummelig


----------



## swabian (14. Februar 2009)

Jo, heute Abend werde ich es hoffentlich irgendwie hinbekommen, klar ist etwas fummelig mit dem Rebound Versteller, aber ich muß den Dämpfer zerlegen und das Innenleben etwas umgestalten, dann paast er schon


----------



## swabian (14. Februar 2009)

Bilder sind nicht so toll, aber das Wesentliche ist zu erkennen


Werkstatt wurde grad provisorisch wegen Kälte in den Keller verbannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. Februar 2009)

schönes ding  du nachmacher mit den naben


----------



## swabian (15. Februar 2009)

Hi,

ich fahre und speiche schon Hope Naben ein (schau mal meine anderen Räder an, immer mit roten Naben), da bist Du noch zur Grundschule gegangen

Ich weiß blöder Spruch, aber mein erster selbsteingespeichter LRS war glaub 1993 mit Sup 217 und White Industries Naben

P.S wir haben ja dann fast Zwillinge, haben wahrscheinlich dann denselben Geschmack, bin auch recht neidisch auf Deine Gabel!


----------



## Sw!tch (15. Februar 2009)

Finds klasse mit der schwarzen Gabel! Im Gegensatz zu den Fotos  
Aber den Sattel tauscht du noch oder?


----------



## swabian (15. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß ich weiß Fotos sind *******, ich mach noch welche, wenn die Rennradkassette und die Kefü dran ist in der Natur, wie es sich für ein Rocky gehört

Ich mache mal eine Aufnahme mit meinem alten Blizzard 1994 und einem Switch 1997, aber bitte verlangt nicht von mir, daß ich die passenden Klamotten von damals anziehe (schäm, kotz würg)

Den Sattel, hm, bin irgendwie abergläubisch, den habe ich schon ne Ewigkeit


----------



## neikless (15. Februar 2009)

hey jungs wenn der kuchen redet haben die krümel pause 
denn ich hatte die naben schon lange vor euch 
unsere bikes sind sich aber doch irgendwie ähnlich auch wenn sie 
alle doch verschieden sind


----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. Februar 2009)

man das warn scherz!
meins ist jetzt auch endlich fertig versuch nacher noch fotos zu machen


----------



## swabian (15. Februar 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> man das warn scherz!
> meins ist jetzt auch endlich fertig versuch nacher noch fotos zu machen




Ja auf was wartest Du, los gehts mit den Fotos, bin gespannt, hoffentlich besser als meine Fotos



P.S ich glaub wir können den Club der Goldenen mit den roten Hopes gründen!


----------



## Switch-Rider (15. Februar 2009)

hey cool hunter-dirt deins sieht sicherlich sehr cool aus


----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. Februar 2009)

*Das Projekt ist vollbracht!*


----------



## fierceworxx (15. Februar 2009)

Nice.
Wie schaut es mit Teileliste und Gewicht aus? 
Ich weiss, Gewicht ist etwas nebensächlich bei einem Flatline.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. Februar 2009)

Soll ich jetzt jedes Teil auflisten? 
Wieso sollte das nebensächlich sein? Werde es am Dienstag wiegen.
Ist aber eh noch nicht das Endsetup, kommt ja nochn paar Details und evtl. später anderer Dämpfer.


----------



## swabian (16. Februar 2009)

Jo schöne Bilder, sieht super aus, bis auf den ScottSattel
Dafür hast Du aber eine der schönsten Kurbeln die man für Geld kaufen kann


----------



## neikless (16. Februar 2009)

... war schon klar du scherzkeks !
sehr, wirklich sehr schöner aufbau !
kleinigkeiten wären für mich nur :
wieso nicht gleich ne hope bremse ?
bin kein marvic fan ,
vorbau fand ich nen int. besser/schöner,
die pedale haben mir nicht so getaugt 
und die kurbel hat ja wohl jetzt jeder 
find sie aber auch gut hab sie auch am 
light freeride bike am flatty hab ich die 
diabolus und bin irgendwie froh drum auch wenn
sie schwerer ist die optik passt find ich besser ...

das ist doch kein scott sattel ? sunline oder !

die fox 40 find ich allerdings sehr sexy

viel spass mit dem gerät !


----------



## retrospecs (16. Februar 2009)

swabian schrieb:


> Jo schöne Bilder, sieht super aus, bis auf den ScottSattel



Scott Sattel?


----------



## swabian (16. Februar 2009)

*******, stimmt ein Sunline Sattel, sollte ich eigentlich wissen, da ich ein Sunline directmount Vorbau habe (Schäm)!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Februar 2009)

Ja is doch cool! Dann lass es mal jucken 

Ich persönlich komme nicht mit diesen flachen Lenkern klar. Ich brauche es einen kleinen Tick höher.

Das sieht auch immer so platt gedrückt aus.


----------



## neikless (16. Februar 2009)

hier mein demo bike vom letzen jahr



schön zu sehen wieviel schnee da noch in whistler lag das war im mai 2008


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. Februar 2009)

komm grad vom heizen! Man macht das Teil Laune besser als das Testbike in Wildbad 
Ja istn Sunline Sattel. Bei mir kommt kein Scott her...
Die Hope war mir zu teuer... irgentwo muss mal Schluß sein  Komme mit der Saint bisher super zurecht und bremst astrein.


----------



## Flame-Blade (16. Februar 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> hier mein demo bike vom letzen jahr
> 
> 
> 
> schön zu sehen wieviel schnee da noch in whistler lag das war im mai 2008



Da sah es aber gestern bei uns ein wenig winterlicher aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fierceworxx (17. Februar 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt jedes Teil auflisten?
> Wieso sollte das nebensächlich sein? Werde es am Dienstag wiegen.
> Ist aber eh noch nicht das Endsetup, kommt ja nochn paar Details und evtl. später anderer Dämpfer.



Hätte ja sein können das du eine Teileliste hast.
Nebensächlich ist es bei einem Flatline pinibel auf´s Gewicht zu schauen, da der Rahmen an sich nicht leicht ist (Auch wenn Leichtbau Spass macht)
Zudem ist es einfach ein Downhiller. Da finde ich es jetz nicht interessant ob das Rad zb 19kg oder 20 kg wiegt.


----------



## bestmove (17. Februar 2009)

Das Flatline ist aber eben auch ein Freerider und da ist Gewicht nicht ganz unwichtig.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2009)

fierceworxx schrieb:


> Hätte ja sein können das du eine Teileliste hast.
> Nebensächlich ist es bei einem Flatline pinibel auf´s Gewicht zu schauen, da der Rahmen an sich nicht leicht ist (Auch wenn Leichtbau Spass macht)
> Zudem ist es einfach ein Downhiller. Da finde ich es jetz nicht interessant ob das Rad zb 19kg oder 20 kg wiegt.



...sowas versteh ich ehrlich immer net ganz
Es ist wesentlich uninteressanter bei einem normeln Fahrrad ob es 11kg oder 13kg wiegt.

G.


----------



## swabian (17. Februar 2009)

Genau, irgendwo muß man halt mal anfangen, sonst ist man nachher irgendwo bei25kg

Hab grad meine e 13 lightguide bekommen, gewogen, da sie mir recht schwer vorkam, jetzt wiegt das Ding mit Taco 300Gramm!!!

Da hätte ich gleich eine Race Face mit Bash nehmen können!

P.S. leicht sind aber meine Laufräder (in meinem Photoalbum), Hope Pro2 150 mit Mavic 720 DT revolution Speichen, Messing Nippel, gebunden und gelötet ganze 1109Gramm das Hinterrad, also kommt der Satz mit stabilen 36er Felgen (32 Loch)auf gerade mal 2000 plus wenige Gramm!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (17. Februar 2009)

hab 2080g bei meinen Laufrädern 
Mich hats heut Mittag den Schlag getroffen. Unsere Waage im Geschäft hat 20,20kg angezeigt? Also irgentwo kann das nicht stimmen. Laut meiner TEILELISTE und Herstellerangaben komm ich auf 17,5kg. Dann müsste jeder Hersteller um ca. 90g gemogelt haben. Ich denk nicht, dass vorne in der Fox und im Dämpfer eine Stahlfeder nicht mehr an Gewicht macht als eine Titanfeder, oder was meint ihr? Für den Dämpfer ist bereits eine bestellt.


----------



## neikless (17. Februar 2009)

ich würde eher der waage glauben als der teileliste 
meins hat auch so 20kg ist doch okay ... souly hat ja vor gemacht das nach unten noch
was möglich ist denke aber unter 18kg ist sinnvoll nicht zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (17. Februar 2009)

Doch  warte mal noch paar Tage


----------



## swabian (17. Februar 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> hab 2080g bei meinen Laufrädern
> Mich hats heut Mittag den Schlag getroffen. Unsere Waage im Geschäft hat 20,20kg angezeigt? Also irgentwo kann das nicht stimmen. Laut meiner TEILELISTE und Herstellerangaben komm ich auf 17,5kg. Dann müsste jeder Hersteller um ca. 90g gemogelt haben. Ich denk nicht, dass vorne in der Fox und im Dämpfer eine Stahlfeder nicht mehr an Gewicht macht als eine Titanfeder, oder was meint ihr? Für den Dämpfer ist bereits eine bestellt.



Ja jetzt kommt der Geldbeutel zum Zuge, an Titanfedern lässt sich einiges holen, bestimmt so 300Gramm, an Deinen Pedalen könntest Du auch noch abspecken und denke an die miserable Hinterachse, knappe 200Gramm!!!
Meine wiegt max. 80Gramm!

Die Sattelstütze kannst noch gegen eine Tune oder Thomson tauschen,
ne Dura Ace Kassette 12-25 hat knappe 180 Gramm, also nochmal 90 Gramm, alles addiert, gibts eine Menge ohne an Stabilität einzubüßen.

P.S. Muddy Mary Freeride falt in 2,5 und dafür dickere Schläuche (Geschmackssache) ergeben nochmals mindestens 200 Gramm!


Irgendwo ziehe ich persönlich Grenzen aus Kosten zu Nutzen, da habe ich lieber ein Kilo mehr auf den Hüften als ein Kilo (1000,-) weniger im Beutel

Ach ja, Bremse Formula the one (super leicht, geht unter 1000 Gramm)
und dann noch Deinen breiten Lenker etwas kürzen, bestimmt 30 Gramm(Scherz).

Glaube nie Herstellerangaben, meine Kefü sollte 192 Gramm wiegen, satte 292 Gramm schmeißt sie auf die Waage Das ist ne Menge über Angabe


----------



## blaubaer (17. Februar 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Also irgentwo kann das nicht stimmen. Laut meiner TEILELISTE und Herstellerangaben komm ich auf 17,5kg.



die gewichte der hersteller angaben stimmen fast nie  
hab inzwischen ein waage im keller  und jedes neue teil bevor es montiert wird wandert über die waage 
vorallem reifen sind sehr ungenau und da kann es schon mal um 50-150g schwanken


----------



## Hunter-dirt (17. Februar 2009)

ich weiß das ich den Herstellernangaben nicht trauen soll aber das es gleich 3kg mehr sind? 



> miserable Hinterachse


danke! die habe ich selber gedreht und wiegt 120g -.-

Bei der Sattelstüze habe ich mir auch schon gedanke gemacht, da sie eigentlich auch nur vorübergehnde geplant war. Wusste nicht, dass Shimano Kassetten mit Sram kompatibel sind?? Die haben doch ne ganze andere Steighilfe sprich nicht 1:1 Übersetzung. Jo die Maxxis sind zimlich schwer, habe aber bist jetzt noch keine passende Alternative gefunden. Die Bremsen lasse ich jetzt vorerst mal. Habe meine Kefü garnicht gewogen (lieber nicht wiegen).  Werde das ganze dann nochmals mit Titanfedern wiegen. Es kam mir am Anfang auch garnicht so schwer vor.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2009)

Des mit dem max. möglich sinnvollen Gewicht ist relativ einfach auszurechnen.
Wenn du ohne Luft in den Federelementen auskommen willst und eine DC Gabel fährst und keine Stabilitätseinbußen haben willst bei voll 100%tiger Dh Tauglichkeit mit allem drum und dran, dann mußt du einfach 12,3kg zu deinem Rahmen (mit Dämpfer) dazurechnen und du weißt was möglich ist.....wennste Geld hast...und des auch nimmer brauchst

G.


----------



## swabian (18. Februar 2009)

Ja, am Betsen jedes Teil wiegen, wenn Du aufs Gewicht achten willst, wenn Du im Radlladen arbeitest, dann kannst Du Dir ja die Teile einzeln wiegen, speziell Reifen, da gibts locker Unterschiede von annähernd 100Gramm pro Stück (hatte ich selbst schon), dieses Tuning kostet nix!

Ich glaub mit den Kassetten hast Du was falsch verstanden, das Übersetzungsverhältnis bezieht sich auf die Betätigung, sprich Anlenkung des Schaltwerkes, da sind die Sram direkt angelenkt, hat aber mit dem Ritzelpaket nichts zu tun, denn die Kettenteilung und die Ritzelabstände sind gleich!!!
Viele Radhersteller mixen auch den Antrieb von Kassetten und Ritzel auf der Kurbel willkürlich, viele nehmen auch Shimano Ketten für Sram!

Ich mixe schon seit Jahren, habe aber nichts festgestellt, andere auch nicht, probiers aus


----------



## swabian (18. Februar 2009)

Wenn Du alu für die Achse gewählt hast, hoffentlich das Richtige und auch richtig nachbehandelt (hab da meine Erfahrungen aus dem Rennsport gemacht, auch schmerzhaftes gesehen)!


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2009)

Und wenn man es besondrs leicht haben will.....ich fahr die Kombi KMC Kette/SramXoSchaltwerk/XTR Kassette.(jetzt gerade XT Kasette)

G.


----------



## neikless (18. Februar 2009)

ich bleibe dabei unter 18kg halte ich für bedenklich / sinnvoll nicht möglich unnötig
das wäre für mich der falsche kompromiss ... mit einer 80g achse würde ich
mich zb einfach nicht sicher fühlen. 
wer so sehr am gewicht feilt wird früher oder später auch defekte haben ,
bzw muss mit eingeschränkter performance rechnen.


----------



## swabian (18. Februar 2009)

Jo, ich liege wahrscheinlich auch so bei 19-20 Kg, hatte noch keine Gelegenheit zu wiegen! Aber irgendwo streikt mein Klingelbeutel, deshalb auch keine sündteuren Titanfedern

Mit der Achse bräuchtest Du keine Angst haben, wenn man die Spielregeln beachtet, supersauberes Oberflächenfinish einschl. Hartcoatierung, und das richtige Alu und richtig nachbehandelt....ziemlich aufwendig!
Alutec z. B. setzt solche Achsen auch an ihren mächtigen Downhillern ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rgk7 (18. Februar 2009)

Das mit den Alutechnaben kann ich bestätigen. Kaputt habe ich sie nicht bekommen...
Mein Flatline habe ich bisher nicht gewogen. Ich schätze es liegt bei 20 kg.
Aber es lässt sich leichter bewegen als mein Stinky das ich mal hatte und das war bei 18 kg gelegen.Ich persönlich finde das Gewicht vollkommen ok für einen DHler.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (18. Februar 2009)

Die Achse ist aus hochfesten Alu gefertigt. Ich muss schauen ob ich die Achse irgentwie eloxieren kann das, das Salz nix kaputt macht. Versuch ab und an auch maln paar Teile zu verändern und dadurch Gewicht ein zu sparen. Aber erstmal versuch ich es noch mit den Federn.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (18. Februar 2009)

nun auch mit Schrift


----------



## xerdanny (19. Februar 2009)

ist es denn möglich das mal ein schon flatline besitzer ein foto von der kettenlinie also von oben nach unten mit sicht kasette und kurbel knipst? pn oder öffentlich???


----------



## numinisflo (19. Februar 2009)

Was mich ja mal interessieren würde ist die Tretlagerhöhe u. Kurbellänge bei euren Flatlines. Wie verhält es sich mit aufsetzen?

BTW: Ist tatsächlich ziemlich gut geworden das Flatline^^. Vielleicht sieht man sich mal in Wildbad.


----------



## Soulbrother (19. Februar 2009)

Flo,lies mal hier ab Seite 40 bzgl. Kurbellänge usw.


----------



## numinisflo (19. Februar 2009)

Ah ja gut, danke. So ungefähr hatte ich das auch vom Flatline-Test in Erinnerung.


----------



## Ikonoklast (20. Februar 2009)

swabian schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze kannst noch gegen eine Tune oder Thomson tauschen,



Tune gibts in der Größe nur aus Carbon und die ist unbezahlbar. Drum verbaue ich eine Ritchey Wcs, die ist nicht schwerer als eine Alu Tune Stütze und um einiges billiger.

Ich meine übrigens, dass mein Flati wenns fertig ist, deutlich unter 18 wiegt. Ich weiß, Hunter-Dirt hat das auch behauptet, aber wenn man die richtigen Teile verbaut, dann ist das kein Problem


----------



## numinisflo (20. Februar 2009)

Hast du ein Bild vom Flatline?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (20. Februar 2009)

Oh, hab den Satz falsch geschrieben oben. Hab den Rahmen leider immernoch nicht, aber schon die meisten Anbauteile, also ists fahrbar, wenn endlich mal der Rahmen kommt :-/


----------



## swabian (20. Februar 2009)

Oh deutlich unter 18 das ist ne Ansage!!!
Werd meins mal wiegen, ich hoffe die Waage bleibt bei 19 stehen

Da bin ich mal gespannt

P.S. aber nicht mogeln mit Luftdämpfer, CC Laufräder mit Nobby Nics oder so ein Sch.... einschl. kleinen Bremsscheiben


Ich habe eine Thomson, welche sehr leicht und stabil ist, was bestimmt auch noch geht ist eine Shannon!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. Februar 2009)

bei mir sind es 20,7 Kg in Größe L
Mit anderem Lenker, anderer KeFü und Titanfeder wirds hoffentlich im 19er Bereich.


----------



## funbiker9 (20. Februar 2009)

Hi,

ich hätte da mal ne Frage....

also ich war heute beim RM Händler und wollte mir ein Flatline 3 bestellen...leider hatten sie keines da zum Probefahren, zwecks Rahmegröße. Geometriedaten habe ich auch schon verglichen....konnte mich aber bis jetzt für keine Rahmengröße entscheiden.
Daher die Frage, was ihr empfehlen würdet bei einer Körpergröße von 1,82m ( ohne Schuhe ) und einer 83cm Schritthöhe??? ( ich denke M, aber....)

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## xerdanny (20. Februar 2009)

frage zum zweiten mal:

ist es denn möglich das mal ein schon flatline besitzer ein foto von der kettenlinie also von oben nach unten mit sicht kasette und kurbel knipst? pn oder öffentlich???


----------



## swabian (20. Februar 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hätte da mal ne Frage....
> 
> ...



Also ich habe die selbe Grösse, habe M, ich hätte ein Super Schnäppchen in S bekommen, war aber definitiv zu klein für mich, bei mir passt m perfekt

P.S. das L fühlt sich ziemlich lang an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (20. Februar 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hätte da mal ne Frage....
> 
> ...



hi, bin 1,83 und fahre größe M, würde dir eindeutig auch M empfehlen. gruß jako

@xerdanny
ich würde dir gerne ein foto machen - habe aber leider zur zeit keine laufräder....


----------



## funbiker9 (20. Februar 2009)

@swabian & @Jako

super Danke...das bestätigt mein Gefühl. Werde es dann wohl morgen in M bestellen.

MERCI


----------



## swabian (20. Februar 2009)

xerdanny schrieb:


> frage zum zweiten mal:
> 
> ist es denn möglich das mal ein schon flatline besitzer ein foto von der kettenlinie also von oben nach unten mit sicht kasette und kurbel knipst? pn oder öffentlich???



Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, daß Du mit den Bildern wenig anfangen kannst, denn der Oberzug von der Schwinge ist ziemlich dich und läuft weit nach vorne, also siehst Du fast nur den Oberzug!

ich habe bei mir eine Kettenlinie am Tretlager von 56mm gemessen und beim 4. Ritzel von unten läuft die Kette fast gerade, also optimal


----------



## fierceworxx (20. Februar 2009)

Naja... ich bin gespannt was meinst wiegen wird. Solange ich nicht über 19kg komme ist das in Ordnung für einen Flatline mit DH-Absicht.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. Februar 2009)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Tune gibts in der Größe nur aus Carbon und die ist unbezahlbar. Drum verbaue ich eine Ritchey Wcs, die ist nicht schwerer als eine Alu Tune Stütze und um einiges billiger.
> 
> Ich meine übrigens, dass mein Flati wenns fertig ist, deutlich unter 18 wiegt. Ich weiß, Hunter-Dirt hat das auch behauptet, aber wenn man die richtigen Teile verbaut, dann ist das kein Problem



Welche Teile willste dir denn drann bauen?


----------



## swabian (21. Februar 2009)

Schließe mich Hunter-Dirt an

Bin sehr sehr gespannt


Mit einem Luftdämpfer und einer Boxxer WC wäre ich wahrscheinlich auch so um 18, ich wüsste nicht, wo ich noch sparen könnte?

Meine Thomson wiegt grad 195 Gramm, meine Achse 72 Gramm, Sattel geht nicht weiter runter, denn er muß für Sessellift geeignet sein, Räder knapp 2000Gramm, Reifen Muddy mary Falt 2,5, leichter geht da nicht (ähnlich grenzwertig haltbar), ja Bremsen mit kleinen Scheiben  (Oro Bianco 180/180)

Dieser Bollen an Rahmen lässt sich leider nicht wegschminken!!!


----------



## swabian (21. Februar 2009)

Habs grad gewogen mit der Badezimmerwaage (hoffentlich ungenau), knapp U 20

Ich wüsste jetzt wirklich nicht wie man mit einem M Rahmen unter 18 kommen soll???

Das einzig vSchwere sind jetzt noch wie oben erwähnt und noch dazu Pedale
mit knapp 500 Gramm, Diabolus Lenker, Hope Bremsen, Dämpferfeder, vielleich noch 80 Gramm mit ner RF Atlas, selbst wenn ich diese Teile tauschen würde, wäre ich nicht mal annähernd an 18, hätte ungefär so 600-700 Gramm gespart,  und ich weiß nicht wie das mit ähnlicher Performance gehen soll

P.S. Rennradkassette mit gerade mal 175 Gramm ist verbaut, ach ja Niemand soll auf die Idee kommen eine Holzfeller OCT sei recht schwer, die hat mit Kettenblatt und Innenlager grad mal 945 Gramm!!!

Also nicht einfach leichtfertig dreinreden, denn ich glaub die Meisten die so ein Rad aufbauen sind ein bisschen am Gewicht interessiert und schlafen auch nicht!


----------



## Jako (21. Februar 2009)

swabian schrieb:


> Ich wüsste jetzt wirklich nicht wie man mit einem M Rahmen unter 18 kommen soll???



schaut euch doch mal soulbrouthers an.... ich gehe davon aus das seine 18,05 kg stimmen...... leichtester lenker, vorbau, sattelstütze und sattel. keinen bash, dann luftdämpfer und 2,5 kg SL gabel. jetzt hat er noch ca. 400 - 500g luft mit anderen laufrädern. mit einer doppelbrückengabel und einem coildämpfer ist es kaum möglich die 18kg marke zu knacken..... gruß jako


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. Februar 2009)

jo so denke ich almählich auch. Werde in meinem ganz sicher keine Air Dämpfer reinhauen. Dazu kommen bei mir noch das in der Fox keine Titan- sondern ne Stahlfeder drin ist.


----------



## swabian (21. Februar 2009)

Jako schrieb:


> schaut euch doch mal soulbrouthers an.... ich gehe davon aus das seine 18,05 kg stimmen...... leichtester lenker, vorbau, sattelstütze und sattel. keinen bash, dann luftdämpfer und 2,5 kg SL gabel. jetzt hat er noch ca. 400 - 500g luft mit anderen laufrädern. mit einer doppelbrückengabel und einem coildämpfer ist es kaum möglich die 18kg marke zu knacken..... gruß jako



Ich glaub nicht, daß mit den Laufrädern noch 400-500Gramm gehen, da müsste er schon einen CC Laufradsatz mit 4.1er oder grad noch 5.1 auf Tune Naben gespeicht mit Sapim X Ray warum eigentlich nicht gleich CC fahren mit dem Flatline, dann vielleicht mit 17,5 Kilo

Er hat ja wirklich alles getan für 18KG wie Du schon gesagt hattest, ach ja eine 66 ATA fahre ich gerade in meinem Tourenfreerider, die wiegt mit 21cm Schaftlänge gerade mal 2480 Gramm!!!
Aber von der Performance für einen Downhiller, ich weiß nicht

18 kG mit den Teilen, da hätte ein Nicolai Ion oder mein altes Helius ST gerade mal irgendetwas mit Knappe 17KG auf die Waage geschmissen!


P.S. Hunter Dirt, wenn Du mal in eine Fox 40 reinschaust und sie zerlegst, würd mich vom Innenleben her auch mal brennend interessieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd_spiegel (21. Februar 2009)

swabian schrieb:


> 18 kG mit den Teilen, da hätte ein Nicolai Ion oder mein altes Helius ST gerade mal irgendetwas mit Knappe 17KG auf die Waage geschmissen!



  ahja,ein zielführender ansatz...er wollte sich aber ein flatline, und nicht irgendeinen leichten freeridehobel, aufbauen; und das ist ihm doch gut gelungen!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. Februar 2009)

wieso interessiert dich das? Ich weiß wie sie von innen aussieht, kann dir auch gerne eine Foto zukommen lassen.


----------



## Soulbrother (21. Februar 2009)

Jako schrieb:


> schaut euch doch mal soulbrouthers an.... ich gehe davon aus das seine 18,05 kg stimmen...... leichtester lenker, vorbau, sattelstütze und sattel. keinen bash, dann luftdämpfer und 2,5 kg SL gabel. jetzt hat er noch ca. 400 - 500g luft mit anderen laufrädern. mit einer doppelbrückengabel und einem coildämpfer ist es kaum möglich die 18kg marke zu knacken..... gruß jako



Genau so ist das Jako,obwohl da noch einiges mehr machbar wäre,wenn man das denn unbedingt wollen würde und zwar ohne qualitative Einbußen hinnehmen zu müssen,was sich von selbst versteht !

Die 18,07Kg kommen von der digitalen Hängewaage,sollten also stimmen,sind aber auch schon wieder so gut wie Schnee von gestern.




swabian schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht, daß mit den Laufrädern noch 400-500Gramm gehen, da müsste er schon einen CC Laufradsatz mit 4.1er oder grad noch 5.1 auf Tune Naben gespeicht mit Sapim X Ray warum eigentlich nicht gleich CC fahren mit dem Flatline, dann vielleicht mit 17,5 Kilo



Ist das so...naja,möge Gott dir deinen kindlichen Glauben bzw.Mangel an Wissen erhalten und das ganz offenbar daraus resultierende Dummgelaber.
Zumindest ist es recht amüsant 




swabian schrieb:


> Er hat ja wirklich alles getan für 18KG wie Du schon gesagt hattest, ach ja eine 66 ATA fahre ich gerade in meinem Tourenfreerider, die wiegt mit 21cm Schaftlänge gerade mal 2480 Gramm!!!


Nein,er hat nur die vorhandene Ausstattung vom Switch verwendet,denn sie hat sich dort bereits als überaus tauglich erwiesen.
18Kg waren nie angepeilt,lediglich unter 20Kg zu bleiben.
Und wenn du eine 66 bereits in einem Tourenfreerider benötigst...naja...es gibt da so Fahrtechnikschulungen ...mir reichen da  AM-SL1 und 36




swabian schrieb:


> Aber von der Performance für einen Downhiller, ich weiß nicht



FR!



swabian schrieb:


> 18 kG mit den Teilen, da hätte ein Nicolai Ion oder mein altes Helius ST gerade mal irgendetwas mit Knappe 17KG auf die Waage geschmissen!



Und mein Switch 15,7Kg...und weiter?


----------



## swabian (21. Februar 2009)

bernd_spiegel schrieb:


> ahja,ein zielführender ansatz...er wollte sich aber ein flatline, und nicht irgendeinen leichten freeridehobel, aufbauen; und das ist ihm doch gut gelungen!




Auf jeden Fall ist der Aufbau sehr gelungen, wollte Soulbrother auch nicht persönlich angreifen!!! Sorry Soulbrother es tut mir leid!!!



Das Thema war eigentlich ein Flatline im DH Aufbau deutlich unter 18 KG zu bringen und das ist trotzdem ohne Einschränkungen, sorry ohne Luftdämpfer usw. und mit einem ordentlichen Laufradsatz ziemlich schwer!




Vielleicht bin ich ab und zu ein wenig kindisch und auch noch kindlich, deshalb bin ich auch oft ironisch, weil das Leben ja sonst so ernst ist, deshalb finde ich es schade, daß Du so darüber denkst!

P.S. eigentlich reicht mir mein fachliches Wissen für meine Zwecke aus, oder hast Du schon Stoßdämpfer, ob von Motorrad oder Fahrrad selber revidiert, Shims umgesetzt, eine Stickstofffülleinrichtung.... genauso wie Motorradgabeln....deshalb interessiert mich auch der Inhalt von ner Fox 40, welche von der Zahl her annähernd so alt ist wie ich!


P.S. Sorry nochmal wollte Niemand angreifen!!!


----------



## Jako (21. Februar 2009)

swabian schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht, daß mit den Laufrädern noch 400-500Gramm gehen, da müsste er schon einen CC Laufradsatz mit 4.1er oder grad noch 5.1 auf Tune Naben gespeicht mit Sapim X Ray warum eigentlich nicht gleich CC fahren mit dem Flatline, dann vielleicht mit 17,5 Kilo



.....Du hast echt keine Ahnung..... Gruß Jako


----------



## Soulbrother (21. Februar 2009)

Jaja ist schon gut...hab  mich auch nur angesprochen und nicht angegriffen gefühlt,dazu braucht es schon einiges mehr,also keine Sorge deswegen


----------



## blaubaer (21. Februar 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> sind aber auch schon wieder so gut wie Schnee von gestern.



die reinste folter sowas   





infos oder Bilder, her damit ...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. Februar 2009)

ohhhh soul...


----------



## retrospecs (22. Februar 2009)

So, ich melde mich auch zu dem Gewichtsthema zu Wort. Ich hoffe sehr, das Gewicht meines Flatlines auf unter 18kg drücken zu können. In der Theroie sollte es wie folgt möglich sein. Ich wiederhole nur in der Theorie. Ich bins elber gespannt wie es in der Praxis aussieht.

Mein aktueller Flatline Aufbau schaut so aus:

FOX DHX 5.0
FSA Orbit 1,5 Reducer
Rock Shox Boxxer WC 2008
Bellacoola LRS (rot)
Maxxis High Roller 2,5
Schwalbe AV 14 Schläuche
Race Face Evolve DH Vorbau (50mm)
Sunline V1 OS (711mm)
Avid Code
Sunline Lock On Grips
SRAM X.0 Schaltwerk
SRAM X.0 Shifter
SRAM PC 971 Kette
SRAM PG 980 Kassette
Race Face Evolve DH Kurbel + Innenlager + Bashguard
Race Face DH Ring 36Z
Crank Brothers 50/50 X
MRP System 3 Kefü
Race Face Evolve DH Sattelstütze
Velo DH Sattel
------------------------------------------
19,5 KG


Mein Ziel schaut so aus: 

Rock Shox Vivid 5.1 mit Nuke Proof Titanium Spring
Hope Stepdown Steuersatz Onepointfive (rot)
Rock Shox Boxxer WC 2008
Hope Pro 2 (rot) mit Mavic EX 721
Maxxis High Roller 2,5
Schwalbe AV 14 Schläuche
Sunline Boxxer Direct Vorbau
Sunline V1 OS 31,6 711mm
Sunline Logo Lock On Grips - Thick
Avid Code 
SRAM X.0 Schaltwerk
SRAM X.0 Shifter
SRAM PC 971 Kette
SRAM PG 990 Kassette
Shimano Saint 165mm Kurbeln + Innenlager
e.thirteen Guidering 36Z (schwarz)
e.thirteen LG1 KeFü + Taco Bashguard
NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro Pedale (schwarz)
SDG I-Beam Sattelstütze
SDG I-Fly Sattel (weiß)
--------------------------------------------------
(in der Theorie) um die 17,7kg


Ich hoffe ich erlebe nicht die gleiche böse Überraschung wie der Hunter-dirt. Wir werden sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2009)

retrospecs schrieb:


> So, ich melde mich auch zu dem Gewichtsthema zu Wort. Ich hoffe sehr, das Gewicht meines Flatlines auf unter 18kg drücken zu können. In der Theroie sollte es wie folgt möglich sein. Ich wiederhole nur in der Theorie. Ich bins elber gespannt wie es in der Praxis aussieht.
> 
> Mein aktueller Flatline Aufbau schaut so aus:
> 
> ...



Pohh....des sind ja viele schöne und leichte Teile fast schon immer optimum
Nur 2 Teile sind mir aufgefalle die richtig ein wenig Übergewicht haben.
Einmal die Sramkette...da läßt sich mit wenig Geld und wennste kein 110Kg fahrer bist mit einer Kmc noch gut einsparen.
Und vor allem die Kassette..meines wissens wiegt die PG 980 310g....zum Vergleich eine XTR 227g...also noch ein richtiger Batzen zum Sparen und der Geldbeutel wird auch noch leichter....doppelter Erfolg

G.


----------



## neikless (22. Februar 2009)

ich find das thema im moment einfach nur anstregend hoffentlich ist bald frühling
und man kann sich austoben ...


----------



## Ikonoklast (22. Februar 2009)

@Swabian: Was ist an Tune Naben verwerflich? Bin ich schon zig Jahre im Dh Race gefahren und haben bisher immer gehalten. Und das schöne ist, dass die 150mm Nabe für hinten nur 222g wiegt 





Ich bau das Rad konsequent mit den leichtesten Teilen, die noch stabil sind auf und nicht für Touren oder sonst was, dafür nehm ich mein Element sondern für DH in der Eliteklasse, da sollte das Rad schon so leicht wie möglich sein. Luftdämpfer kommt mir nicht ans Rad, aber ne Titanfeder ist ja auch was feines...
Aber trotzdem glaube ich nicht, dass ich mich jetzt dafür Rechtfertigen muss, dass mein Rad unter 18wiegen soll und auch wird. Bisher haben alle meine Räder ihr Gewichtsziel erreicht und trotzdem ordentlich gehalten.


----------



## swabian (22. Februar 2009)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> @Swabian: Was ist an Tune Naben verwerflich? Bin ich schon zig Jahre im Dh Race gefahren und haben bisher immer gehalten. Und das schöne ist, dass die 150mm Nabe für hinten nur 222g wiegt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man, bitte bitte bitte Leute, das Ganze was ich Gestern da oben geschrieben habe war wie man ja sieht ironisch gemeint und mehr im Spaß erzählt, deshalb auch die Lacher eingebaut, bitte bitte bitte faßt das nicht ernst auf und legt dabei jedes Gramm..... auf die Goldwaage, wenn ich gewußt hätte, daß viele so ernst sind und kein kleinen Spaß als Dreingabe verstehen und alles so ernst nehmen, dann hätte ich lieber mein bl....Maul gehalten


Sorry Ikonoklast, aber bitte dreh mir nicht auch noch das Wort im Maul rum, ich habe nie was von verwerflich gesagt und in keinster Weise was von Tune Naben sind schlecht......

Bitte hackt jetzt nicht noch weiter darauf rum!


P.S. natürlich ist ein LRS mit Tune Naben..... und leichten CC Felgen locker unter 1500 Gramm zu bringen, dann käme das Rocky noch weiter runter....Oh ich werd schon wieder komisch, muß aufhören


Jetzt wirds wirklich Zeit fürs Frühjahr!

P.S. Alle die Vielleicht noch irgendetwas dazu sagen wollen oder das Ganze oben analysieren wollen oder sonst noch wegen Gewichte usw. sich ärgern bitte eine PN an mich und bitte nicht mehr im Forum diskutieren.....oh Man was hab ich da losgetreten!!!


----------



## retrospecs (22. Februar 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nur 2 Teile sind mir aufgefalle die richtig ein wenig Übergewicht haben.
> Einmal die Sramkette...da läßt sich mit wenig Geld und wennste kein 110Kg fahrer bist mit einer Kmc noch gut einsparen.
> Und vor allem die Kassette..meines wissens wiegt die PG 980 310g....zum Vergleich eine XTR 227g...also noch ein richtiger Batzen zum Sparen und der Geldbeutel wird auch noch leichter....doppelter Erfolg



Ich gebe Dir Recht, dass die genannten Teile durchaus Potential für weitere Gewichtseinsparung bieten. Die PG 980 Kassette wird ja auch durch meine alte PG 990 ersetzt. Auch diese ist kein Leichtgewicht, allerdings behalte ich diese Komponenten gemäß dem Leitsatz "never touch a running system" bei. Es läuft momentan alles so sauber und ist optimal abgestimmt, dass ich hier nichts weiter ändern möchte.


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Februar 2009)

blaubaer schrieb:


> die reinste folter sowas
> infos oder Bilder, her damit ...



 ganz bald,versprochen,auch mit Waagebild  ich komme nur momentan zeitlich nicht so zum Einspeichen - es tobt die Meenzer Fassenacht!



retrospecs schrieb:


> So, ich melde mich auch zu dem Gewichtsthema zu Wort. Ich hoffe sehr, das Gewicht meines Flatlines auf unter 18kg drücken zu können. In der Theroie sollte es wie folgt möglich sein. Ich wiederhole nur in der Theorie. Ich bins elber gespannt wie es in der Praxis aussieht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du gehst ja mit einer wesentlich durchdachteren und funktionelleren Teilewahl ans Werk als ..."Ich weiß alles besser,dabei weiß ich genaugenommen eigentlich gar nichts,aber ich machs trotzdem so"..

Mittlerweile bin ich recht froh,daß ich mich beim allgemeinen "Forum- LRS" nicht auch für die Roten und die Mavic´s entschieden habe,die Kombi ist zwar sehr schön,nimmt langsam aber überhand  

Ich bin sehr gespannt wie dicht du an die Vorgabe herankommen wirst,viel Spaß beim Umbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrospecs (22. Februar 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Du gehst ja mit einer wesentlich durchdachteren und funktionelleren Teilewahl ans Werk als ..."Ich weiß alles besser,dabei weiß ich genaugenommen eigentlich gar nichts,aber ich machs trotzdem so"..


Hoffe ich doch... 



Soulbrother schrieb:


> Mittlerweile bin ich recht froh,daß ich mich beim allgemeinen "Forum- LRS" nicht auch für die Roten und die Mavic´s entschieden habe,die Kombi ist zwar sehr schön,nimmt langsam aber überhand


Verbreitet sind sie, da hast du recht. Der LRS ist aber im Stabilität- und Gewichtsverhältnis unschlagbar. Daher die Wahl für den LRS. Und rot musste sein, da ich meinen komplett roten Bellacoola LRS dafür opfere. Die Bellacoola sehen zwar super aus und sind auch super stabil, aber eben auch super schwer. Als Zweit-LRS bleiben sie auch auf jeden Fall bestehen.



Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr gespannt wie dicht du an die Vorgabe herankommen wirst,viel Spaß beim Umbau


Besten Dank. Gespannt bin ich auch...


----------



## Jako (22. Februar 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Mittlerweile bin ich recht froh,daß ich mich beim allgemeinen "Forum- LRS" nicht auch für die Roten und die Mavic´s entschieden habe,die Kombi ist zwar sehr schön,nimmt langsam aber überhand



.....ich bin auch froh das ich für meinen neuen LRS was anderes bestellt habe.... bin ja gespannt ob wir das selbe gewählt haben.


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Februar 2009)

retrospecs schrieb:


> Hoffe ich doch...
> 
> Der LRS ist aber im Stabilität- und Gewichtsverhältnis unschlagbar. Daher die Wahl für den LRS. Und rot musste sein, da ich meinen komplett roten Bellacoola LRS dafür opfere.



Ja logo,keine Frage und zudem auch noch preislich der absolute Bringer  ...ich hab doch die gleichen Naben 

Hast du eigentlich schon das schwarze 36er E.Thirteen oder willst du dir das erst noch holen?Es gibt nämlich schon seit langer Zeit keine schwarzen mehr,die werden leider nur noch in grau produziert 
Ich mußte wohl oder übel auch auf so eines zurückgreifen.Aber zu deinem silbernen Dekort siehts bestimmt gar nicht mal schlecht aus.




Jako schrieb:


> .....ich bin auch froh das ich für meinen neuen LRS was anderes bestellt habe.... bin ja gespannt ob wir das selbe gewählt haben.



Nein,du wirst wohl hier damit der König sein ...dauert jetzt aber auch schon recht lange das der mal beikommt,ne


----------



## Jako (22. Februar 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Nein,du wirst wohl hier damit der König sein ...dauert jetzt aber auch schon recht lange das der mal beikommt,ne



....petze!  ja, dauert schon recht lange.... sagen wir einfach "gut ding braucht weile".... aber bei der schneelage hier in oberbayern ist es mir noch egal....


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Februar 2009)

Wieso,weiß doch keiner daß du Spinergys bekommst,uups   jetzt schon.


----------



## Jako (22. Februar 2009)

....das nächste mal wenn wir uns in Ogau sehen bekomme ich ein Bier.


----------



## neikless (22. Februar 2009)

"ironiemodus>ein<" ich glaub wenn das hier so weiter geht
kaufe ich mir ein Turner DHR DW der rahmen wiegt um 4 kg mit dhx coil
dann pimp ich das ding so leicht das ihr alle eure flatline´s verkauft 
dann bin ich dieses gesabbel hier los ... hört sich echt an wie im
xc leichtbau forum "ironiemodus>aus<"


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Februar 2009)

Heul doch


----------



## retrospecs (22. Februar 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich schon das schwarze 36er E.Thirteen oder willst du dir das erst noch holen?Es gibt nämlich schon seit langer Zeit keine schwarzen mehr,die werden leider nur noch in grau produziert
> Ich mußte wohl oder übel auch auf so eines zurückgreifen.Aber zu deinem silbernen Dekort siehts bestimmt gar nicht mal schlecht aus.



Nee, hab's noch nicht. Fahre momentan noch ein Race Face. Das mit den schwarzen KB weiß ich auch schon. Ich hoffe halt nur noch, irgendwo her eins der alten zu bekommen. Bis Ende Januar gab's noch eins in einem kleineren Shop in den USA. Als ich's dann kaufen wollte, war's schon weg.  Ich bin halt immer noch auf der Suche (Shops, Ebay, Bikemarkt, etc.). 
Wenn ich's nicht finde dann halt silber. Könnte mit den silbernen Rahmen-Decals und den Sunline Parts echt ganz gut passen. Schwarz wäre aber schon schöner.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2009)

@Neikless...deswegen hab ich ja zum Rocky noch ein Moorehuhn
Aber nur weils Rocky fast 4kg mehr auf die Waage bringt werd ich dem net untreu werden

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. Februar 2009)

Also muss sagen ich bleib vorerstmal bei meinem Aufbau, einfach geil das Ding zu fahren! Und vorallem die noch 20kg merkt man kaum.


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Februar 2009)

Hab mir ein Flatline bestellt...wird aber erst Ende März geliefert 
...ist ja noch ne Ewigkeit...dann muß ich mich bis dahin eben mit Bildern über Wasser halten...freu mich schon auf das Ding


----------



## xerdanny (23. Februar 2009)

wo hast denn bestellt? und welche variante


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Februar 2009)

xerdanny schrieb:


> wo hast denn bestellt? und welche variante



Bei einem größeren Bikeladen ( also nicht im Internet). Auf das Flatline 3 ist meine Wahl gefallen


----------



## xerdanny (23. Februar 2009)

wollt nur fragen ich warte ja auch auf meine lieferung


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Februar 2009)

xerdanny schrieb:


> wollt nur fragen ich warte ja auch auf meine lieferung



Kein Thema.
Wann hast du denn bestellt??? ...und welches???


----------



## xerdanny (23. Februar 2009)

ich hab am 28.1.2009 bestellt und das 2009er flatline pro in weiss


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Februar 2009)

xerdanny schrieb:


> ich hab am 28.1.2009 bestellt und das 2009er flatline pro in weiss



ohh das pro...nett 
Da wartest du aber auch schon ne ganze weile...zum verrückt werden


----------



## xerdanny (24. Februar 2009)

richtig man zählt die tage rückwärts und weiss ja nichtmal welcher tag der tag der tage ist...

zum glück macht es das wetter einem noch nicht zu schwer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (24. Februar 2009)

bei hibike.de in kronberg stehen beide rum flatine pro (weiss) und 3 (grün)


----------



## xerdanny (24. Februar 2009)

ich hab ja kein komplettbike bestellt sondern nur den rahmen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Februar 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> bei hibike.de in kronberg stehen beide rum flatine pro (weiss) und 3 (grün)



Die hab ich mir gestern angesehen.
Einfach fein die Dinger.
Da wird die Scheckkarte besonders leicht und man muss aufpassen, dass das Ding nicht wie von selbst in so ein Gerät rutscht.
Platz im Auto hätte ich gehabt.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. Februar 2009)

...glaub das hat man immer


----------



## rgk7 (24. Februar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die hab ich mir gestern angesehen.
> Einfach fein die Dinger.
> Da wird die Scheckkarte besonders leicht und man muss aufpassen, dass das Ding nicht wie von selbst in so ein Gerät rutscht.
> Platz im Auto hätte ich gehabt.



Jaja so ging es mir damals auch... einfach auf gut Glück zu hibike gefahren, nachdem der andere Händler nicht wie besprochen am ausgemachten Tag mein Bike fertig hatte.Man hab ich mich geärgert!Gerade ausm Urlaub gekommen und kein Bike bekommen für die restlichen freien Tage.
Dann mit 200 über die Autobahn gefetzt, bei hibike aufgeschlagen, steht da ein anderer Kunde und will DAS Flatline probefahren das ich ja haben wollte.  Ich hab gedacht mich laust der Affe...
Hab echt nich gedacht das ich an diesem Tag noch ein Bike bekomme...
was sich zum Glück nicht bewahrheitet hat.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Februar 2009)

Wenn das Teil etwas leichter wäre, hätte ich es vielleicht gegen mein SXC ausgetauscht.
Aber so geht es am Einsatzzweck vorbei.
(Gott sei  Dank, sonst verhungern mir noch die Mäuse im Kühlschrank....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (24. Februar 2009)

xerdanny schrieb:


> richtig man zählt die tage rückwärts und weiss ja nichtmal welcher tag der tag der tage ist...
> 
> zum glück macht es das wetter einem noch nicht zu schwer...



Bei mir hieß es, daß es KW12 verschickt wird...denke mal das die Aussage schon paßt...aber trotzdem noch solang 

Ich habe ja zum Glück noch meine BIG HIT...bin also nicht völlig Radlos 

<bin vor allem mal auf den unterschied gespannt von BIG HIT aufs FLATLINE


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Februar 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Bei mir hieß es, daß es KW12 verschickt wird...denke mal das die Aussage schon paßt...aber trotzdem noch solang



Woher kommt das Bike?
Wenn es schon in D ist sollte es nicht länger als eine Woche dauern.
ich habe 1 Tag gewartet.
Anruf morgens bei Bikeaction, am nächsten Tag war das Ding da.


----------



## funbiker9 (24. Februar 2009)

Also der Bikeladen indem ich es bestellt habe ist in . ( die beziehen es wahrscheinlich vom Großhändler und der hat wahrscheinlich größe M nicht auf Lager )
1 Tag warten ist natürlich optimal...


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Februar 2009)

Dann ist der Rahmen noch auf dem Weg nach D.
Wünsche dir eine kurze Wartezeit!


----------



## funbiker9 (24. Februar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Dann ist der Rahmen noch auf dem Weg nach D.
> Wünsche dir eine kurze Wartezeit!



Danke...hoffentlich geht das Schiff nicht unter oder das Flugzeug stürzt ab


----------



## blaubaer (24. Februar 2009)

keine angst, nicht bei der heutigen technogie, nur der Container fällt vom frachter oder wird verlegt und in einem jahrzent wieder gefunden ...


----------



## funbiker9 (24. Februar 2009)

blaubaer schrieb:


> keine angst, nicht bei der heutigen technogie, nur der Container fällt vom frachter oder wird verlegt und in einem jahrzent wieder gefunden ...



Du gemeiner Mensch


----------



## xerdanny (24. Februar 2009)

da wir ja unterschiedlich bestellt haben bin ich mal gespannt wer seins eher hat


----------



## blaubaer (24. Februar 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Du gemeiner Mensch



das nennt man glaub galgenhumor , ich wart ja auch auf ein RM, dass die tage bald mal kommen sollte


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. Februar 2009)

Hab jetzt meine Titanfeder eingebaut, Gewichtergebnis 19,80kg  wenichstens etwas, jetzt warte ich noch auf meine Titanfeder für die Fox.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (25. Februar 2009)

hat die Fox 40 nicht ohnehin immer titanfedern ???


----------



## Soulbrother (25. Februar 2009)

Beim Kauf einer original verpackten Fox40 RC² sind im Lieferumfang immer 3Federhärten dabei,allerdings ist nur die mittlere aus Titan und in der Regel bereits verbaut!


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Februar 2009)

Weiß jemand, ob es für die 36er VAN (160mm) auch eine Titanfeder gibt?
Vielleicht im Zubehör?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (25. Februar 2009)

richtig Soul und für mein Gewicht lag leider keine Titanfeder bei.
RockyRider, ich mein des hat der von Toxo mal gesagt, frag aber am besten nochmal nach.


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Februar 2009)




----------



## Philanderer (28. Februar 2009)

Das VR steht doch aufm Boden
Ne, Spaß beiseite. Extrem geiles Rad und super Gewicht!
Sind die Bremshebel so fahrfertig eingestellt? Sieht nach sehr wenig Platz zwischen Hebeln und Griff aus.
Gruß


----------



## bestmove (28. Februar 2009)

Da lacht die Waage  super Gewicht, ich wäre schon mit einem Kilo mehr zufrieden. Das lässt ja hoffen ...


----------



## bike-it-easy (28. Februar 2009)

@ Soulbrother: Genial aufgebaut 

Da du ja auch selbst eingespeicht hast: Wie ist die MTX29 qualitätsmäßig einzustufen im Vergleich zu alten SingleTracks oder einer alten MTX-S ?
Hauptsächlich erstmal nur Verarbeitungs- und qualitätsmäßig. Später, wenn du sie ordentlich rangenommen hast, gerne auch noch Infos unter rauhen Einsatzbedingungen 

Danke schonmal im voraus

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. Februar 2009)

super Gewicht Soul!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (28. Februar 2009)

Bulimie?
Wahnsinns Gewicht. Kannst Du bitte noch eine Teile-/ Gewichtsliste posten?
thx,
Robert


----------



## gobo (1. März 2009)

jaa muß mich da anschließen,sehr sehr geiles flatline.ist das ein se??
weil diese lackierung hab ich noch garnicht gesehen.

mfg


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. März 2009)

ja also mit den neuen Laufrädern finde ich es besser.

Gewicht ist natürlich mehr als Top, aber das geht halt nur mit Single Crown und Luftfederung


----------



## Sw!tch (1. März 2009)

Einfach nur TOP


----------



## Fabeymer (1. März 2009)

Jendo schrieb:


> Bulimie?




Man stelle sich das mal bildlich vor...

Super Gewicht, tolles Rad! 
Mal eine Frage zu den Felgen: VOn den MTX gibt es ja zei Varianten, die "welded" und die "sleeved", wobei erstere teurer sind. Dass die wohl einen geschweißten Stoß haben, ist mir klar, aber wie ist das bei den "sleeved" gelöst? Und welche Vor- und Nacheile ergeben sich daraus?

Noch was: Wieviel wiegt der LRS und welche Speichen hast Du verbaut?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. März 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Gewicht ist natürlich mehr als Top, aber das geht halt nur mit Single Crown und Luftfederung



unsre Worte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (1. März 2009)

.......................... *sprachlosbin* .......................... 









wenn ich bedenke dass ich noch vor kurzem mit meinem Slayer in der 16kg marke rumgurkte, und dies mit "nur" 16cm Federweg ...


----------



## Soulbrother (1. März 2009)

Philanderer schrieb:


> Das VR steht doch aufm Boden
> Ne, Spaß beiseite. Extrem geiles Rad und super Gewicht!
> Sind die Bremshebel so fahrfertig eingestellt? Sieht nach sehr wenig Platz zwischen Hebeln und Griff aus.
> Gruß



Wie *HIER*  zu sehen,fahrfertig,ja.

Da ist gewollt wenig Platz,so kanns vom Untergrund her ballern wies will und ich hab den Lenker immer fest im Griff,da ich mit dem Zeigefinger nur ein kleines bisschen vom Lenker weg muß.Anfangs etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig,aber dann einfach nur genial 



bike-it-easy schrieb:


> @ Soulbrother: Genial aufgebaut
> 
> Da du ja auch selbst eingespeicht hast: Wie ist die MTX29 qualitätsmäßig einzustufen im Vergleich zu alten SingleTracks oder einer alten MTX-S ?
> Hauptsächlich erstmal nur Verarbeitungs- und qualitätsmäßig. Später, wenn du sie ordentlich rangenommen hast, gerne auch noch Infos unter rauhen Einsatzbedingungen
> ...





Fabeymer schrieb:


> Man stelle sich das mal bildlich vor...
> 
> Super Gewicht, tolles Rad!
> Mal eine Frage zu den Felgen: VOn den MTX gibt es ja zei Varianten, die "welded" und die "sleeved", wobei erstere teurer sind. Dass die wohl einen geschweißten Stoß haben, ist mir klar, aber wie ist das bei den "sleeved" gelöst? Und welche Vor- und Nacheile ergeben sich daraus?
> ...



Also,ich hab die Gesteckten genommen und nicht die Verschweißten,da ich früher schon bei den Singletracks sowohl die gesteckte als auch die verschweißte Version verbaut hatte und in der Praxis keinen großartigen, qualitativen Unterschied festgestellt hatte,lediglich beim Einspeichen/Zentrieren hatten die Gesteckten am Stoß immer eine minimale Unwucht.Allerdings vernachlässigbar gering.

Bei den MTX jetzt hier kann ich,was das Bauen betrifft,noch nichts bemängeln.Alles Weitere muß sich demnächst noch zeigen,werde ich dich aber dann wissen lassen.

Speichen sind DT-Comp 2.0/1.8/2.0 
Gewicht 2110g



Jendo schrieb:


> Bulimie?
> Wahnsinns Gewicht. Kannst Du bitte noch eine Teile-/ Gewichtsliste posten?
> thx,
> Robert



Sorry Robert,eine komplette Liste mit Einzelgewichten hab ich leider nicht erstellt.
Die Teile kannst du aber fast alle in meinem Flatlinealbum ansehen.



gobo schrieb:


> jaa muß mich da anschließen,sehr sehr geiles flatline.ist das ein se??
> weil diese lackierung hab ich noch garnicht gesehen.
> 
> mfg



Das Rahmenmodell ist das ganz normale 09er PRO.
Als SE gibts nur das Lilane wie es der Mario hat.


----------



## Fabeymer (1. März 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Also,ich hab die Gesteckten genommen und nicht die Verschweißten,da ich früher schon bei den Singletracks sowohl die gesteckte als auch die verschweißte Version verbaut hatte und in der Praxis keinen großartigen, qualitativen Unterschied festgestellt hatte,lediglich beim Einspeichen/Zentrieren hatten die Gesteckten am Stoß immer eine minimale Unwucht.Allerdings vernachlässigbar gering.
> 
> Bei den MTX jetzt hier kann ich,was das Bauen betrifft,noch nichts bemängeln.Alles Weitere muß sich demnächst noch zeigen,werde ich dich aber dann wissen lassen.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank! Ich überlege, ob ich mir diese Saison noch einen neuen LRS für mein Slayer gönne und Deine Konfiguration war das Setup, das mir mit am meisten zugesagt hat.


----------



## Jako (1. März 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


>



hi soulbrother, sieht mit den neuen laufrädern viel besser aus .
berührt bei deiner verlegung der bremsleitung nicht die leitung die schwarz anodisierte beschichtung? die wird nämlich dann abgerieben und die gabel fängt zu sauen an.... ich habe bei der 66er die bremsleitung vorne mit einem klipp an der brücke befestigt denn die von marzocchi vorgesehene befestigung ist echt ein schmarn.

so meine ich das...


----------



## neikless (1. März 2009)

ich habe den grund gefunden mit tacco-bash sicher über 17kg 

wirklich krass das gewicht ! und sehr chic !


----------



## slayerrider (1. März 2009)

Das ist wirklich nice. Und unter 17, super.


----------



## Soulbrother (2. März 2009)

@Jako,
das Problem ist meistens,daß die originalen Leitungen fast nie die optimale Länge haben und auch oft ein leichter Drall drin ist nach der Montage am Bike,zudem sind diese Kunststoffleitungen auch immer sehr rack.

Da ich alle meine Bremsen mit den Goodridges selber montiere,entsprechend auf einen optimalen Leitungsverlauf achten und ablängen kann ergibt sich da kein Problem,auch nicht mit den Zocchihaltern.Bei mir scheuert da nix,das wäre für mich absolut inakzeptabel   

@Nici,
rischtisch,aber ich werde erst mal sehen ob ich ihn überhaupt brauche.
Mein Sunday ist ja in etwa mit dem Flaty zu vergleichen,was die Tretlagerhöhe angeht und die Kettenblattgröße ist mit 36Z identisch und da hatte der Taco in der letzten Saison nicht einmal Feindkontakt.


----------



## GM210 (3. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab den thread jetzt mal komplett durchgelesen und bin mir nun auch ziemlich sicher ein Flatline haben zu "müssen" ;-)
Bisher fahre ich einen Freerider von Specialized in Grösse L und kann mich nun nicht recht entscheiden was es denn werden soll. M oder L? Ich bin 193cm gross und bin das Flatline schon in M gefahren. Für meine recht Langen Arme und Beine scheint es doch sehr kompakt zu sein. Ist das bike in Grösse L denn viel träger zu fahren, oder lässt es sich auch in der grossen Grösse noch relativ flink bewegen?

Bei der Federhärte bin ich auch noch unschlüssig. Ich wiege mit allem pi pa po 107kg. Reicht da eine 600er Feder? 

Achja und noch eine letzte Frage. Wie ist es um die Kulanz seitens Rocky Mountain bestellt? Bei Specialized ist man da als Kunde schon einiges gewöhnt und ich möchte bei einem so teuren Rahmen keine schlechten Erfahrungen machen.

Eure Meinung würden mich interessieren und ich sag schonmal danke. Echt schöne bikes hier im Thread.
Basti


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. März 2009)

Hi, ich bin genauso groß wie du.
Ich bin vorher ein RMX in 19,5 Zoll gefahren und fahre jetzt auch ein Flatline in L. M wäre mir ein Tick zu kurz, es sei denn ich es mit Single Crown und baue es als kleinen verspielten Soplstyle-Freerider auf.

Mit der jetztigen länge komme ich bisher gut klar, kann die genauere aber erst nach dem ersten mal Bikepark sagen.

Ich wiege nur 88 Kg und fahre jetzt eine 600er. Mir passt es sehr gut. Allerdings habe ich es nicht nur für den reinen DH sondern auch für große Sprünge und Drops ausgelegt.


----------



## GM210 (3. März 2009)

Hey Danke. Coole Lackierung hast Du Dir gemacht. Echt Top. 
Mit der 600er Feder wirds dann bei mir wohl schon recht knapp. Passt denn eine 650er oder gar 700er noch in den Dämpfer. Die Federn werden ja immer Länger je grösser die Konstante ist?
Verliert man bei Rocky den Anspruch auf die Garantie wenn man die Lackierung ändert? Kenne das von anderen Herstellern. Und wie ist es mit der Garantie bei Rocky im allgemeinen? Du hattest ja schliesslich schon ein RMX? Erfahrungen?
Fragen über Fragen, die hoffentlich nicht zu sehr nerven.
Danke, Basti.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. März 2009)

Danke. Ja die Garantie ist 100%ig flötten gegangen.

Das RMX war zwar neu aber ohne Garantie und Rechnung. Ich glaube 1 Jahr Garantie auf Rahmenbruch gibt es. Sonst weiß ich da auch nicht genau bescheid.

Bei deinem Gewicht würde ich glaube schon ne 700er nehmen.
Die müssten eigentlich noch passen. Aber sonst weiß ich da leider auch nicht genau bescheid.


----------



## GM210 (3. März 2009)

Ich hab doch noch eine Frage. Und zwar mit welchen Steuersätzen Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt im Flatline? Ich tendiere zum Reset Wan 5 Reduziersteuersatz.
Gibt es evtl günstigere, gleich haltbare Steuersätze?


----------



## Ben-Der (3. März 2009)

Hi, 
jetzt war ich die ganze zeit stiller Leser! 

Heute ist es gekommen! 
Mein Flatline SE!

Habe es gerade aufgebaut.

Lenker, Vorbau, griffe und Bremse werden noch geändert! 
Die gabel bekommt ein weißes Casting...

Gruß Ben-Der


----------



## neikless (3. März 2009)

holy ... zucker bon bon !


----------



## dhpucky (3. März 2009)

Tach auch! Hab mir unter anderem dank Eurer vielen Beiträge ein Flatline 3 bestellt und hoffe jeden Tag, dass der versprochene Termin eingehalten wird. 

Ich bin das 3er im Vorfeld mal probegesessen und fand das Ansprechverhalten von dem DHX 3.0 gar nicht so übel - fahre bisher nen 4.0 in meinem alten Bike. 

Jetzt bin ich aber über den Test aus letztem Jahr von Freeride gestolpert. Da wurde die Performance von dem Hinterbau in Verbindung mit dem 3.0 ein wenig kritisiert. 

Hat jemand von Euch schon Erfahrung mit dem 3.0er im Flatline gemacht? 

Welcher Dämpfer würde Eurer Meinung nach besser zu dem Bike passen: DHX 5.0 oder Roco RC WC?

Danke schonmal vorab!


----------



## funbiker9 (4. März 2009)

dhpucky schrieb:


> Tach auch! Hab mir unter anderem dank Eurer vielen Beiträge ein Flatline 3 bestellt und hoffe jeden Tag, dass der versprochene Termin eingehalten wird.
> 
> Ich bin das 3er im Vorfeld mal probegesessen und fand das Ansprechverhalten von dem DHX 3.0 gar nicht so übel - fahre bisher nen 4.0 in meinem alten Bike.
> 
> ...



Wann hast du denn Liefertermin??? Ich warte auch auf mein Flatline 3


----------



## xerdanny (4. März 2009)

@benDer wo hast du denn bestellt? auch ich warte auf mein flatline....

wer von euch der bestellt hat hat denn welche liefertermine bekommen würde mich mal interessieren???


----------



## funbiker9 (4. März 2009)

xerdanny schrieb:


> @benDer wo hast du denn bestellt? auch ich warte auf mein flatline....
> 
> wer von euch der bestellt hat hat denn welche liefertermine bekommen würde mich mal interessieren???



KW12 / KW13 und du???


----------



## xerdanny (4. März 2009)

kw12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (4. März 2009)

xerdanny schrieb:


> kw12



na dann drück ich uns mal die Daumen...daß wir das Dingen noch im März entjungfern können


----------



## neikless (4. März 2009)

"schön" zu sehen das es immer mehr flatlines werden
so langsam brauch ich wohl was neues was nicht jeder hat 
von den "neidern" oder "flatline-hassern" hört man kaum noch was 

dhx 5.0 und roco wc passen beide gut ins flatty 
der dhx hat eben noch pro pedal und bottom out
mein roco tst hat auch so ne art pro pedal wie heisst das bei mz doch gleich  egal ! 
ist offen wie der wc und zum eisdiele fahren lässt es sich staff schalten 

dem dhx 4.0 fehlen nur einstellungen denke das bottom out und pro pedal
sonst dürfte er vom ansprechverhalten gleich sein , beim 3.0 dem entsprechend ähnlich ...

wie wäre es wenn sich mal jemand den BOS ins Flatline hängt ?


----------



## funbiker9 (4. März 2009)

wie wäre es wenn sich mal jemand den BOS ins Flatline hängt ?[/QUOTE]

...mußte jemand suchen der zuviel Geld hat


----------



## Jako (4. März 2009)

Ben-Der schrieb:


> Heute ist es gekommen!
> Mein Flatline SE!



geiles bike, komischer sattel..... also manche fotogeräte bilden schon sehr komische farben ab  viel spaß mit deinem flatline!


----------



## blaubaer (4. März 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> roco tst hat auch so ne art pro pedal wie heisst das bei mz doch gleich  egal !


 
der roco hat nichts in der art von ProPedal, lässt sich aber dank dem geschlossenem TST neutral fahren


----------



## dhpucky (4. März 2009)

Danke für Eure Infos. Würde mich dann wohl für den Roco entscheiden. Den RC von einem Kumpel fand ich allerdings etwas überdämpft, obwohl die Zugstufe komplett auf war. Rest war ganz vernünftig eingestellt. Könnt Ihr ähnliches vom Roco RC oder TST sagen, oder sollte der ihn besser mal einschicken?

Wg. Terminzeuch: Hab meins am 05.01. bestellt und mir wurde Anfang April genannt. Mit ein bißchen nörgeln wurde dann der 11.03. draus. Mal sehen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-Der (4. März 2009)

Jako schrieb:


> geiles bike, komischer sattel..... also manche fotogeräte bilden schon sehr komische farben ab  viel spaß mit deinem flatline!


 

Werde heute in unserem Studio mal ein paar ordentliche bilder machen! 

Aber die Farbe sieht echt anders aus als im Internet (bikes.com) oder im Katalog (RMB).

Etwas heller mit sehr viel glitzer....

Gruß Ben


----------



## Jako (4. März 2009)

Ben-Der schrieb:


> Werde heute in unserem Studio mal ein paar ordentliche bilder machen!



.....das hat es auch verdient.....



Ben-Der schrieb:


> Aber die Farbe sieht echt anders aus als im Internet (bikes.com) oder im Katalog (RMB).
> 
> Etwas heller mit sehr viel glitzer....


 
.....habe es schon im original gesehen, eigentlich sollte es schon lila sein oder?


----------



## Ben-Der (4. März 2009)

....habe es schon im original gesehen, eigentlich sollte es schon lila sein oder?[/quote]

Welches hast du gesehen?

Den Mario seins?

Also das von der Messe? 

Das ist anscheinend etwas dunkler.....

Heute Abend mache ich Bilder, dann siehst es richtig! 

Ich hätte mir die Farbe aber definitiv dunkler vorgestellt! 

Gruß Ben-Der


----------



## neikless (4. März 2009)

blaubaer schrieb:


> der roco hat nichts in der art von ProPedal, lässt sich aber dank dem geschlossenem TST neutral fahren



genau TST mein ich doch 

der BOS ist nicht so viel teurer als roco dhx und co , oder ?

also nicht so wie der unterschied zw 888 und BOS oder Dorado


----------



## swabian (4. März 2009)

dhpucky schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Infos. Würde mich dann wohl für den Roco entscheiden. Den RC von einem Kumpel fand ich allerdings etwas überdämpft, obwohl die Zugstufe komplett auf war. Rest war ganz vernünftig eingestellt. Könnt Ihr ähnliches vom Roco RC oder TST sagen, oder sollte der ihn besser mal einschicken?
> 
> Wg. Terminzeuch: Hab meins am 05.01. bestellt und mir wurde Anfang April genannt. Mit ein bißchen nörgeln wurde dann der 11.03. draus. Mal sehen..



Hi,

Beim Rocco TST und WC sind die Shims annähernd gleich gesetzt, der Dämpferkolben ist eigentlich auch gleich (zumindest augenscheinlich), der Unterschied ist nur beim Nadelventil, der WC wirkt auf die High Speed Druckstufe, der TST auf die Low Speed Druckstufe, d.h. bei zugedrehtem TST federt der Dämpfer sehr zäh, mit viel Widerstand ein, kommt eigentlich der Bezeichnung Pro Pedal nahe also ist beim pedalieren recht straff (voll zugedreht fast wie Lockout).

Beim Rocco machst Du eigentlich nichts falsch, man kann ihn wirklich super überarbeiten (lassen)

Das mit der Zugstufe finde ich auch ein bisschen überdämpft vor allem beim schnellen einfedern, kann man aber ganz gut ändern, dann spricht er auch noch besser an.

Hoffe Dir geholfen zu haben.


----------



## dhpucky (4. März 2009)

@Swabian: Danke hast Du


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. März 2009)

hey cooles Bike, aber wirklich komischer Sattel 

Habe den Rahmen auch original gesehen auf der Messe.
Das ist doch wohl das gleiche Lila wie das 07ner Flow oder nicht?

Ist doch eine schön kräftige Farbe.
Aber deins sieht auf jedem Foto echt zu hell aus.


----------



## funbiker9 (4. März 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> genau TST mein ich doch
> 
> der BOS ist nicht so viel teurer als roco dhx und co , oder ?
> 
> also nicht so wie der unterschied zw 888 und BOS oder Dorado



das stimmt allerdings


----------



## GM210 (4. März 2009)

So mein Flatline in L ist bestellt. Es ist nun doch das silberne 08er Modell als Komplettbike geworden, da mir der goldene Rahmen zwar besser gefiel, aber im Aufbau zu teuer würde. Ich denke für mich reicht es von der Ausstattung fürs Erste. Bin schon ganz gespannt ;-).


----------



## Soulbrother (4. März 2009)

Originalgetreues Lila von Mario´s Flaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (4. März 2009)

ah das lila ist porno das andere ist ja fast pink disco style aber auch chic ...
was sind das für hässliche räder am switch aber die gabel ein traum und der knopp erst  (insider)


----------



## Ben-Der (4. März 2009)

So, 

heute mal mit ner richtigen Camera Fotos gemacht! (Nikon D300, Stativ, ISO 100, 10er Blende, Belichtung +0,7)

Der Vorbau wurde gerade gegen einen Diabolus D2 getauscht! 











Gruß Ben-Der


----------



## blaubaer (4. März 2009)

die farbe sieht dem vom @Mario seins gar nicht ähnlich ?! wiso dass ?? 
@Mario`s ein Special"Special" Edition ?


----------



## Fabeymer (4. März 2009)

Krass, die Farbe sieht total anders aus verglichen mit Marios. Ist aber schon ein fesches Bike, obwohl nicht mehr so wirklich pörpel...

Edit: Blaubär war schneller...

Nochmal edit: Auf der Bikeaction-Seite sieht das SE auch so aus wie das von Mario. Seltsam.


----------



## xerdanny (4. März 2009)

sieht doch deutlich unterschiedlich aus... das dunkle schaut mir etwas schicker aus... aber geschmäcker sind zum glück verschieden... ansonsten trotzdem schickes bike...


----------



## Jako (4. März 2009)

....nicht zu glauben..... das lila vom Mario (das ich auch live gesehen habe) finde ich aber um einiges schöner!
jetzt kann dein bike nur noch ein neuer sattel retten 

übrigens, gute wahl bei steuersatz und vorbau


----------



## xerdanny (4. März 2009)

wofür ist eigentlich der freigelassene zughalter am unterrohr rechts??? sieht ideal so verlegt aus... sehe grade auf anderen bildern der ist wohl nicht an jedem bike....


----------



## Ben-Der (4. März 2009)

xerdanny schrieb:


> wofür ist eigentlich der freigelassene zughalter am unterrohr rechts??? sieht ideal so verlegt aus... sehe grade auf anderen bildern der ist wohl nicht an jedem bike....


 
Ist an allen 2009er Rahmen so! 

Ist die Vorbereitung für ne Truvativ Hammerschmidt.

Gruß Ben-Der


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. März 2009)

boah ey......is ja heftig......ne also so finde ich die Farbe überhaupt nicht schön! 

Hätte ich es mir bestellt, würde es sofort zurückgehen zu Bikeaction!

Ruf doch ma bei BA an und freg mal nach wieso das heller und so blass ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (4. März 2009)

das  happy face hat ja fast die selbe farbe wie das flatline se

die farbe kommt mal wirklich nicht an das lila ran 
ich find die farbe auch ... naja auf alle fälle krass 
ich würds fahren ... aber ist schon hart wenn man das lila
im kopf hat bei der bestellung und dann das hier bekommt
also ich würds echt behalten aber kann auch die meinung von 
mrfreeride verstehen würde ich auch machen wenns mir nicht
gefallen würde , der unterschied ist einfach zu krass !

wenn du es verkaufen willst meld dich mal via PN


----------



## Fabeymer (4. März 2009)

Ja, eigentlich hat er da schon recht. Anrufen würde ich auf jeden Fall, vielleicht ist ja noch was drin für Dich.


----------



## GM210 (4. März 2009)

Tolle Fotos, aber die Cam war eine NIKON D300. Soviel Zeit muss sein. Hab auch eine ;-), noch.


----------



## Ben-Der (4. März 2009)

GM210 schrieb:


> Tolle Fotos, aber die Cam war eine NIKON D300. Soviel Zeit muss sein. Hab auch eine ;-), noch.


 

woher weißt du das?

Äh, aber du hast recht!


----------



## Fabeymer (4. März 2009)

> Exif-Daten
> 
> Exif-Daten anzeigen
> Hersteller 	NIKON CORPORATION
> ...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. März 2009)

eigentlich war mal der Plan irgendwann ein gebrauchtes SE für meine Freundin zu ergattern damit es perfekt zu ihrem Flow passt.

Wenn diese Farbe deren Ernst ist kann ich das ja wieder alle knicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-Der (5. März 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> eigentlich war mal der Plan irgendwann ein gebrauchtes SE für meine Freundin zu ergattern damit es perfekt zu ihrem Flow passt.
> 
> Wenn diese Farbe deren Ernst ist kann ich das ja wieder alle knicken.


 

Also ich finde die Farbe echt gut! In der Sonne brauchst ne Sonnenbrille, weil es dich sonst vor lauter glitzern erblinden lässt! 

Das muss man einfach mal in echt gesehen haben!

Ich finde es richtig Porno!

Gruß Ben-Der


----------



## ribisl (5. März 2009)

@Bener: Einfachnur geil. Die Farbe ist sensationell!! Nur die Gabelfarbe passt nicht so ganz iins Gesamtbild.....


----------



## neikless (5. März 2009)

ja niko das ist doch das perfekte freundin) bike , ich kauf das meiner freundin auch  irgendwann vielleicht !


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. März 2009)

Neeee! Ohne jetzt irgendeinen, besonders Ben-Der, anzugreifen.
Selbst für meine Freundin ist das zu Pussy-Pastell.
Und es passt nicht mehr zum Flow!

Aber wie immer: Geschmackssache, wenn es dir trotzdem gefällt ist es doch super!


----------



## TurboLenzen (5. März 2009)

Ich find die Farbe auch Super! Passt doch Mega Geil auf so einen "fetten" Rahmen wie das Flatline!!
Viel Spaß damit und wir sehen uns Mitte April. Dann lass ma die "PurpleFlatlineBrigade" mal fliegen.. 

later,


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. März 2009)

ja moment.....aber wieso hat dein SE und das auf der Eurobike ein anderen Lilaton?


----------



## Soulbrother (5. März 2009)

Wahrscheinlich aus demselben Grund warum auch neikless seins einen ganz anderen Goldton hat als das ´08er Messemodell und die später gelieferten wie z.B. Jakos !?

Aber egal,mir gefällt das Milkalila eigentlich auch ganz gut ...ich würde es auf jeden Fall nehmen.

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf Sabrina´s Flaty und darauf ob sie besser oder schlechter als mit dem Sunday unterwegs sein wird


----------



## TurboLenzen (5. März 2009)

So isses. 
Das Messe Flatline bzw. meins sind Vorserien-Modelle. In der Serie kanns gut sein, dass farben oder so Sachen wie die Zugverlegung für die Hammerschmidt, nachträglich geändert werden.
Das war immer schon so und finde ich auch gut. Da wird auf das Feedback einer Messe wenigstens reagiert. Wenn die Farbe dann drastisch von der Vorgabe abweicht ist das vielleicht für manche ärgerlich. Aber solange nicht aus dem Lila ein Grün wird, sondern "Lila" bleibt, ist doch alles in Butter. 

In diesem Sinne,


----------



## numinisflo (5. März 2009)

Sehe ich definitiv nicht so! Das könnte sich beispielsweise kein Autohersteller o.ä. erlauben nur die ungefähre Farbvariante für den Endverbraucher sicherzustellen. Wenn ich mir nun ein Auto aussuche, ob beim Händler, auf der Messe oder im Katalog und das ist nun perlmuttweiß, jedoch ist das an mich ausgelieferte Exemplar reinweiß, dann ist das einfach nicht tragbar, fertig aus. Bei den Preisen ist so etwas strikt nicht möglich.

Klar fährt das Ding genauso gut oder sieht evtl. auch noch gut aus, aber das ist ja wohl keine schlüssige Argumentationskette eines Unternehmens.


----------



## Sw!tch (5. März 2009)

Hui. Ich find den Farbunterschied auch zu krass, dabei wollt' ich schon rumstänkern, dass es sicher nur am Foto liegt. Schade 

Wie auch immer, dir (BenDer) gefällts und das ist sie Hauptsache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. März 2009)

ich kanns auch nicht verstehen, zumal das Bild des Vorserienmodells immer noch auf der Bikeaction HP zu sehen ist.

Bei mir würdet ihr den Schrei nach dem Auspacken in ganz Deutschland zu hören bekommen. Ich würd im Dreieck springen und die Leitungen von BA wieder zum glühen bringen.  

Ist ja fast wie die SXC SE Geschichte.
2007 eine SE in matt schwarz und 2008 ein Serienmodell in matt schwarz

Es ist aber echt schön zu sehen das sich immer mehr fürs Flatline entscheiden.


----------



## numinisflo (5. März 2009)

Ich würde mir da als Kunde selbstverständlich explizite Aussagen zum Sachverhalt wünschen, keine lapidaren Verniedlichungen des Problems u. Aussagen wie "sieht ja trotzdem voll fett aus".
Aber vielleicht bin ich da auch nicht abgestumpft genug dafür.


----------



## blaubaer (5. März 2009)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Da wird auf das Feedback einer Messe wenigstens reagiert. Wenn die Farbe dann drastisch von der Vorgabe abweicht ist das vielleicht für manche ärgerlich. Aber solange nicht aus dem Lila ein Grün wird, sondern "Lila" bleibt, ist doch alles in Butter.
> 
> In diesem Sinne,


 
zum glück bleibt weiss weiss, weisser geht es ja fast nicht mehr 

mir würds gleich gehen wie @Mr.Freeride, schreikrampf ohne ende 
dieser rahmen müsst mir umgetauscht werden, 
vorallem ist ja auch bei www.bikes.com noch das dunklere lila zu sehen


----------



## numinisflo (5. März 2009)

Eben das meine ich ja.


----------



## TurboLenzen (5. März 2009)

Oje, da ist ja mal wieder was los.
Nehmt meine Aussage nicht als offizielles Statement. Das war und ist meine Persönliche Einschätzung zu dem Thema.
Appropo Autoindustrie. Habt ihr schonmal die Farbmuster im Katalog mit der realen Farbe verglichen. Da stimt nämlich gar nix. Hier ein touch zu hell, da zu dunkel. Also selbst bei den Autofirmen passiert so etwas!!


----------



## xerdanny (5. März 2009)

also ich bin lackierer aber das sind nicht mehr nuancen das ist ne völlig andere farbe... inakzeptabel ohne vorwarnung sowas auszuliefern...


----------



## TurboLenzen (5. März 2009)

Hier zum spielen...









Grüße,


----------



## Soulbrother (5. März 2009)

Sauber  jetzt noch einen DHX 5.0 und die Sache ist rund!!!


----------



## TurboLenzen (5. März 2009)

...kommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. März 2009)

jaaa das ist die Farbe 

fand die Farbzusammenstellung vorher besser.
dann wartest du jetzt wohl auch auf eine 36er mit 18 cm Federweg oder?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. März 2009)

hmmm... wie kommts warum ab jetzt mit fox unterwegs?


----------



## Giuliano.B (5. März 2009)

In welche Farben gibts denn das Flatline als Rahmen? Dachte nur in gold?


----------



## xerdanny (5. März 2009)

gold grün gelb braun weiss schwarz lila was vergessen???


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. März 2009)

gold wirds wohl bald nichmer geben


----------



## Fabeymer (6. März 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> hmmm... wie kommts warum ab jetzt mit fox unterwegs?



Fox sponsert das Downhillteam, das wird sich wohl auch auf die Freerider übertragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. März 2009)

ja das weiß ich auch... aber nicht das deutsche team ?!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. März 2009)

und er hat wohl die Nase voll von dem ständigen Absänken und den vielen Defekten.

@ Mario
Hat der Carbonlenker seinen Dienst bisher gut gemacht?


----------



## TurboLenzen (6. März 2009)

Oh ja!!
Der Carbonlenker hält. Und hält. Und hält...
Echt Klasse das ding.. Aber ich sags immer wieder, der ist dafür nicht ausgelegt!! VORSICHT!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. März 2009)

Wow!
Ne mir wäre es zu riskant. Und zu schmal


----------



## TurboLenzen (6. März 2009)

Klar. Riskant ist es! Passieren kann da immer was. Drum lieber nicht nachmachen...
Die breite ist natürlich Geschmacksache. Für mich sind die 685mm Optimal.

greets,


----------



## RockyJockey (6. März 2009)

Hi, melde mich zurück mit neuem Account..
Schön anzusehen die ganzen Flattys hier!

Was für ein Carbonlenker?
Ich fahre den FSA Gravity Carbon DH an meinem Flatty 2 ´08.Halten tut er.Das habe ich schon unfreiwillig ausprobiert...

Demnächst wirds auch ein paar neue Fotos geben.Ich habe neue Laufräder und einen Fox DHX 5.0 verbaut und somit auf max. Federweg gebracht.Macht so auch mehr Sinn mit der 888.

Grüße


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. März 2009)

Statement zu meiner Frage bitte Mario... wäre sehr nett.


----------



## Switch-Rider (7. März 2009)

Ben-Der schrieb:


> So,
> 
> heute mal mit ner richtigen Camera Fotos gemacht! (Nikon D300, Stativ, ISO 100, 10er Blende, Belichtung +0,7)
> 
> ...




Echt top Bilder sehr schön 

also das mit der Farbe is echt komisch mir gefällt das dunklere auch besser obwohl das helle ist eigentlich auch schön


----------



## TurboLenzen (8. März 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Statement zu meiner Frage bitte Mario... wäre sehr nett.



Meinst du eine Antwort zu der Fox geschichte?
Also ab 2009 ist Fox Team Sponsor von Bikeaction. Das heißt alle deutschen Fahrer, somit auch ich, werden ab diesem Jahr auf Fox unterwegs sein 

Gruß,


----------



## Hunter-dirt (9. März 2009)

okay jetzt weiß ichs 
Wie erfindest du den unterschied zwischen 888 und 40?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (9. März 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> okay jetzt weiß ichs
> Wie erfindest du den unterschied zwischen 888 und 40?



Ich glaube kaum das der Mario den Unterschied zwischen 888 u. 40 erfunden hat.


----------



## neikless (9. März 2009)

nein das waren die schweizer ... von RICOLA  

der herr lenzen könnte sicher eine qualifinzierte meinung abgeben
jedoch glaub ich nicht das die objektiv sein kann ... ein profi fährt ja immer
das beste material  ein fox team fahrer wird ja wohl niemals sager das eine 888
eigentlich doch besser ist (wenn dem so wäre oder auch nicht), oder !?
es wird darauf hinauslaufen das man nicht alles miteinander vergleichen kann 
und am ende ist alles Geschmack/Glaubens und Geldbeutelfrage.


----------



## GM210 (11. März 2009)

Ich hab mal eine Frage an die Flatline - Fahrer:


Was für eine Federhärte fahrt Ihr bei welchem Gewicht? Es wäre schön, wenn Ihr Eure Konfiguration mal posten könntet! Würd' mir sehr helfen.

Ich muss noch ne Woche aufs bike warten und hab grad Zeit zu grübeln ;-). Ich habe mir im übrigen eine 650er Feder bestellt, bei einem Gewicht von 107kg komplett mit Ausrüstung.

Ich danke Euch!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. März 2009)

88 kg - 600er Feder bei einem 222er Dämpfer

aber ich glaube das weißt du schon oder?


----------



## funbiker9 (11. März 2009)

Mein Faltline soll auch nächste Woche kommen


----------



## Ben-Der (11. März 2009)

Hi, 

ich bring mit kompletter Ausrüstung ca. 96kg auf die Waage. 
Hab eine 550er Feder in meinem 241er Roco TST.

Gruß Ben-Der


----------



## RockyJockey (11. März 2009)

Hi,

450iger Feder bei knapp 75 kg und ein DHX 5 in 240mm

Greetz


----------



## GM210 (11. März 2009)

Danke schön! Da lieg ich ja mit der 650er erstmal nicht so falsch. 
Die Praxis wird es zeigen.




Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> 88 kg - 600er Feder bei einem 222er Dämpfer
> 
> aber ich glaube das weißt du schon oder?



Ja genau, das wusste ich schon ;-). 
Ich wollte halt nur mal schauen was die anderen so fahren.

Ist eigentlich der grosse Sticker auf dem Unterrohr, also der von unten, unter Lack oder kann man den gegen einen in andere Farbe tauschen?


----------



## Soulbrother (11. März 2009)

98Kg - 241er Roco WC - 12Bar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (11. März 2009)

;-)


----------



## neikless (11. März 2009)

80kg (sommer 75kg) naked
 450er feder roco wc coil 241


----------



## xerdanny (11. März 2009)

mit welcher feder werden die flatlines denn ausgeliefert? ist das größenabhänig oder alle gleich???


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. März 2009)

mein L hatte eine 500er verbaut


----------



## GM210 (11. März 2009)

hey NEIKLESS, also Dein Flatline ist so ziemlich das Optimum für mich. Hab schon länger so ziemlich alle Bilder davon auf dem Rechner (ich Stalker ;-) ) auch die von Pinkbike. Die Farbe ist der Hammer, oder besser die Farben. Aus finanziellen Gründen musste ich leider das silberne nehmen :-(. Naja. 

Frage:

Fährst Du ein 11-34 Ritzel? Das sieht auf den Fotos so aus und ich wolte nur mal hören ob das einwandfrei mit dem shortcage Schaltwerk funktioniert. Ich plane ein 11-34 zu fahren. Zumindest hier zu Hause. Rennradkassette kommt dann für den Bikepark.

Gruss, Basti


----------



## Soulbrother (11. März 2009)

*Die Federhärte hängt auch immer von der Länge des Dämpferhubs ab:  **Größerer Hub=weichere Feder bei demselben Fahrergewicht !*

Bei meinem M Rahmen war eine 450er Feder im 241/76er Dämpfer dabei.



Falls jemand den anderen 36er Taco haben will,einfach mal BILD KLICKEN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (11. März 2009)

oh warte mal soulbrother da bringst du mich ans grübeln. der mr. freeride fährt laut seiner aussage nen 222mm dämpfer und ne 600er feder. ich krieg nen 241 und wollte ne 650er nehmen. 
ob ich wohl besser mit ner 600er beginnen sollte? bei 107 kg komplett fahrfertig.
du hast ja ordentlich muskeln und wirst wohl somit auch einiges auf die waage bringen. hast du erfahrungswerte?
Sorry für die vielen Fragen momentan.

greetz, Basti


----------



## Soulbrother (11. März 2009)

Hahaha,ja das alte cc-Bild von ´96 hüstl,lang ist es her und der körperliche Verfall unaufhaltsam 

Aber zu deiner Frage,ich wiege z.Zt. so 98Kg und wenn ich die Stahlfedervariante gewählt hätte wäre es eine 550er geworden ebenso wie bei Ben-Der.

Das reine Körpergewicht macht halt nur einen Teil aus,den anderen Teil bestimmt auch noch die Fahrweise.Schwierig,schwierig


----------



## GM210 (11. März 2009)

Vielen Dank soulbrother,

ich ruf morgen bei hibike an und tausche die Feder gegen eine 600er. Wenn die zu weich ist muss ich halt etwas abnehmen. Kann ja nicht schaden. Und mit mehr Druck kann ich den dhx5 ja auch noch fahren. 

Ich bin schon ganz gespannt auf mein bike ;-)

Super hilfreich der Thread im übrigen. TOP


----------



## TurboLenzen (12. März 2009)

Kurz zu den Serienmäßig verbauten Federhärten bei 241mm Dämpferlänge:
Es hängt von der Rahmengröße ab..

XS: 350
S: 400
M: 450
L: 500

Gruß,


----------



## GM210 (12. März 2009)

Hey Danke!  Macht ja auch Sinn. 
Dann ist die 600er Feder ein guter Ausgangspunkt um sich an die ideale 
Federkonstante heranzutasten. 

Kommt eigentlich Wade Simmons dieses Jahr wieder nach Willingen zum Bike-Festival TurboLenzen? 

Greetz, Basti


----------



## TurboLenzen (12. März 2009)

GM210 schrieb:


> Kommt eigentlich Wade Simmons dieses Jahr wieder nach Willingen zum Bike-Festival TurboLenzen?
> 
> Greetz, Basti



Kann gut sein!? Wer, wie, wann, wo sein wird entscheidet sich alles noch. Ist alles noch relativ offen. Aber könnte durchaus sein..

Bis dann,


----------



## GM210 (12. März 2009)

Es wäre echt nett, wenn Du uns da mal auf dem Laufenden halten könntest. 

Normalerweise bin ich ja nicht so der Fanboy, aber den Wade find ich richtig cool. 

Einer meiner "Helden" , Vorbilder, was auch immer aus der Kindheit/Jugend. 

Und jetzt wo ich bald ein Rocky mein Eigen nennen darf würd ich mich halt tierisch 

freuen, wenn es der Meister signieren würde.  Das ist vielleicht kindisch, aber in dem 

Falle ist es mir egal. Also bis dann und man sieht sich sicher mal bei Euch am Stand 

Greetz, Basti


----------



## neikless (12. März 2009)

GM210 schrieb:


> hey NEIKLESS, also Dein Flatline ist so ziemlich das Optimum für mich. Hab schon länger so ziemlich alle Bilder davon auf dem Rechner (ich Stalker ;-) ) auch die von Pinkbike. Die Farbe ist der Hammer, oder besser die Farben. Aus finanziellen Gründen musste ich leider das silberne nehmen :-(. Naja.
> 
> Frage:
> 
> ...


vielen dank
bin gerade im urlaub aber ich glaub das ist eine 11-32 kassette
shortcage funzt einwandfrei !


----------



## neikless (12. März 2009)




----------



## Ikonoklast (13. März 2009)

Wurde auch Zeit, dass der Rahmen endlich mal kommt, jetzt gehts ans aufbauen, fehlen leider noch Paar Teile und die Gabelfrage steht leider immernoch im Raum, da RS mit der Boxxer ja noch ne Weile braucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerdanny (13. März 2009)

darf man fragen wo du bestellt hattest und zu welchem preis???


----------



## GM210 (13. März 2009)

Fein. Ja dann hau mal rein beim Aufbauen. Viel Spass.

Wo und wieviel würde mich auch interessieren.

Meins lässt noch auf sich warten, da die dumme Gabel von Beginn an wohl undicht war und nu bei cosmic ist.

Wenn im Mai die neuen Boxxer Modelle kommen wirds wohl eher ne 2010er Team.

Greetz, Basti


----------



## Ikonoklast (13. März 2009)

Bestellt hab ich das auf der â¬bike Ã¼ber meinen lokalen HÃ¤nlder und Ã¼ber den Preis kann man nix sagen.

Die neuen Boxxermodelle gibts leider frÃ¼hestens Mitte Juni


----------



## GM210 (13. März 2009)

Mittlerweile schon Mitte Juni? Oha.
Na dann fahr ich bis Sommer 2010 wohl noch 888.

Ich bin schon gespannt wie Du Dein Flatline aufbauen wirst.


----------



## bestmove (14. März 2009)

So, bin vorerst fertig  der Druck gleich auszureiten war größer als ein Foto von einem sauberen Bike


----------



## Flame-Blade (14. März 2009)

Arrr is das scharf!


----------



## Red Dragon (14. März 2009)

Ei René, wirklich scharf! Musste mir mal live vorführen. Können wir dann ja ein Canuck-Treffen machen


----------



## funbiker9 (14. März 2009)

sieht Bombe aus


----------



## Jako (14. März 2009)

hi bestmove, gratulation! die neuen 2350 felgen würden besser passen.... viel spaß mit deinem flatline! ach ja, kette zu kurz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (14. März 2009)

Feines Teil. 
Viel Spass damit.

Rahmengrösse ist M oder?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. März 2009)

oh ja sehr cool.
Nur die rot-orangenen Felgen passen überhaupt nicht dazu finde ich!

Sonst ein sehr cooler Aufbau. Viel spaß damit


----------



## bestmove (15. März 2009)

Danke Jungs!  Es war ja auch ursprünglich der 09er Pro Rahmen avisiert, dafür waren die Felgen gedacht. Nun werden se erstmal gefahren ... es sei denn jemand macht nen faires Angebot 

@Jako
Ich glaub auch, die Kette muss ich mir nochmal vornehmen ...

@Björn
unbedingt, die Saison kann beginnen 

@GM210
Rahmengröße ist S


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (15. März 2009)

Hi René

Kann mich den anderen nur anschließen.GEIL
Gefällt mir besser als des 09er Pro. 
Kommt es mir nur so vor, oder ist die Front so niedrig?

MfG und viel Spaß beim Wadentraining.


----------



## Soulbrother (15. März 2009)

...und wieder EINES mehr,sehr schön geworden


----------



## Switch-Rider (15. März 2009)

ganz erhlich mir gefällt das cannuck flatty net so ich find das 09pro schiker aber trozdem natürlich schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (15. März 2009)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Hi René
> 
> Kann mich den anderen nur anschließen.GEIL
> Gefällt mir besser als des 09er Pro.
> ...


Hi Benjamin,
täuscht vom Bild her, Vorderrad steht etwas niedriger und Sattel ist ziemlich hoch wegen der Tourentauglichkeit  bin gespannt wie sich das Flatty im Park verhält, ist schon ein anderes Kaliber gegenüber dem Switch.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. März 2009)

Aso! Ja dann 

Weiß einer ob schon mehrere Canuck Flatlines auf den Strecken unterwegs sind?


----------



## funbiker9 (16. März 2009)

Ach Mann...mein Liefertermin vom Flatline 3 wurde auf KW13 verschoben...hoffe schwer das es auch nächste Woche kommt. Hätte eigentlich schon Samstag eintrudeln sollen 

PS.: das ist mobbing


----------



## xerdanny (16. März 2009)

habt ihr (die schon flatline 2009 besitzer ) eigentlich das rocky 2009 trikot dazubekommen???


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. März 2009)

Wie sieht denn das neue aus?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (17. März 2009)

Moin

Hier mal Bilder von nem Prototype Flatline WC. Einfach auf VIEW FEATURE klicken.
Ich finde das hat was!


----------



## GM210 (17. März 2009)

Danke für den Link! 

Da wurde wohl in Richtung Gewichtsreduktion entwickelt. Für den WC ja auch sicher sinnvoll. Rein optisch gefällt mir das Stealthbomber - Design vom aktuellen Flatline besser. 
Hmmm, ob wohl die Kinematik vom aktuellen Modell grössere Schwächen aufweist? Die Anlenkung ist ja schon deutlich verändert worden.


----------



## numinisflo (17. März 2009)

Und so gefällt mir der Rahmen auch deutlich besser. Dann noch ordentlich abgespeckt u. es wird interessant.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. März 2009)

ja an sich erst mal geil das sie wieder im WC zu finden sind. Dann auch noch mit einer so guten Fahrerin.

Erinnert mich noch mehr an ein Slayer. Sieht auch ganz gut aus, aber welches jetzt besser aussieht weiß ich noch nicht. Da muss ich erst mal ein paar mal drüber schlafen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. März 2009)

ich habe das Flatline nach langem rumstehen wieder an die frische Luft geholt. 
Hope Vorbau und Magnesium Pedalen vom Slayer und den Sattel vom Bike meines Bruders gezockt und ans Flatline gebaut um das Gewicht etwas zu drücken   20,4 Kg statt 20,7Kg 

Jetzt wartet es auf das erste Treffen in Winterberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (17. März 2009)

Das schaut doch mal wieder nach Rocky aus!


----------



## GM210 (17. März 2009)

Yeah !!! Eines der schönsten. 
Oh Mann, jetzt werd ich wieder ganz kribbelig. Meins soll Ende dieser Woche bei mir eintrudeln. Hat der Mensch von Hibike "versprochen". 
Dann wird auch erstmal geschraubt. Mein SX Trail wird mit dem Flatline gekreuzt. Mal schauen, obs was gibt.
Flatline-Treffen klingt gut... dauert aber wohl noch ne Zeit. Allein schon vom Wetter her.


----------



## neikless (17. März 2009)

Flatline WC 
hm naja  umhauen tut es mich nicht 
ist ja klar das sich das flatline weiter entwickeln wird mal sehen was die evolution noch bringt ... was mir auffällt ist 
kein unterrohr fender 
die ausfallenden wie beim jetztigen flatty fand ich sehr gelungen die fehlen am WC (gewicht)
sieht es so aus oder ist es ein kürzerer dämpfer und die verstrebung zw ober und unterrohr naja warten wir mal ab !


----------



## funbiker9 (17. März 2009)

GM210 schrieb:


> Yeah !!! Eines der schönsten.
> Oh Mann, jetzt werd ich wieder ganz kribbelig. Meins soll Ende dieser Woche bei mir eintrudeln. Hat der Mensch von Hibike "versprochen".
> Dann wird auch erstmal geschraubt. Mein SX Trail wird mit dem Flatline gekreuzt. Mal schauen, obs was gibt.
> Flatline-Treffen klingt gut... dauert aber wohl noch ne Zeit. Allein schon vom Wetter her.



Ich glaube fast, daß dein Flatline mit dem gleichen Container wie meins kommt....Ich habe am Montag nachgefragt, da hieß es KW12 wirds verschickt und KW13 ausgeliefert.


----------



## Sw!tch (17. März 2009)

Wow, der Proto gefällt.


----------



## GM210 (17. März 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ich glaube fast, daß dein Flatline mit dem gleichen Container wie meins kommt....Ich habe am Montag nachgefragt, da hieß es KW12 wirds verschickt und KW13 ausgeliefert.



Nee, Nee. Meins war lagernd und wäre auch schon bei mir, wenn, ja wenn die tolle 888 nicht undicht gewesen wäre. Sie wurde direkt, ohne Umwege von Hibike zu Cosmic Sports geschickt und die lahmen Schnecken bei Cosmic haben malwieder länger gebraucht als zugesagt. Naja, angeblich ist die Gabel morgen bei Hibike und mein Bike schnellst möglich auf dem Weg zu mir. Achja, es handelt sich um ein 2008er Auslaufmodell. Daher günstig und "sofort" Lieferbar. ggrrrr
Deins ist ja wohl ein "aktuelles" Modell.


----------



## funbiker9 (17. März 2009)

GM210 schrieb:


> Nee, Nee. Meins war lagernd und wäre auch schon bei mir, wenn, ja wenn die tolle 888 nicht undicht gewesen wäre. Sie wurde direkt, ohne Umwege von Hibike zu Cosmic Sports geschickt und die lahmen Schnecken bei Cosmic haben malwieder länger gebraucht als zugesagt. Naja, angeblich ist die Gabel morgen bei Hibike und mein Bike schnellst möglich auf dem Weg zu mir. Achja, es handelt sich um ein 2008er Auslaufmodell. Daher günstig und "sofort" Lieferbar. ggrrrr
> Deins ist ja wohl ein "aktuelles" Modell.



Dann doch nicht der gleiche Container 
...werd langsam schon ganz kribbelig


----------



## Soulbrother (17. März 2009)

Wie ich bereits vor 4 Wochen im Community Talk schon erwähnte:


soulbrother schrieb:


> prinzipiell eine prima sache,das war schon lange fällig.allerdings ist das flaty nun mal kein reinassiger dh-racer wie z.b. Ein sunday,m6 usw. Sondern nur ein fr/dh kompromiß...wenn auch ein recht guter !
> Bleibt nur zu hoffen das aus der aktion ein wirklich racetauglicher ableger vom flaty entstehen wird.ich würd mich freuen















Holy Moly...DAS ist endlich ein DH-Flaty und ganz nach meinem Geschmack.Und gerade die neuen Ausfaller find ich wesentlich besser als das nervige Gefummel beim aktuellen Flaty.


----------



## Jendo (17. März 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> kein unterrohr fender



Und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snuffbox (17. März 2009)

Jendo schrieb:


> Und das ist auch gut so!




Der Fender mag ja echt nicht jedem gefallen, aber ich finde ihn irgendwie geil. Außerdem hängt da echt immer ne große Menge Schmodder dran.
Das WC haut mich jetzt ehrlich gesagt net so vom Hocker.

Greez Björn


----------



## xerdanny (17. März 2009)

das wc sieht mir irgendwie auch zu filigran aus zu zart für nen dh´ler wirkt für mich unscheinbar und die farbe.... schüttel...

des 2009 trikot schaut so aus... laut prospekt soll ja jeder der ein 2009er bike kauft eins dazu bekommen...


----------



## snuffbox (17. März 2009)

Es gibt von dem Trikot aber glaube ich ne XC und FR Version


----------



## bestmove (17. März 2009)

Das WC hat auf jeden Fall was!! Bin gespannt wie sich das entwickelt, ... halt nicht mehr so fett wie das "Ur-Flatty"


----------



## xerdanny (17. März 2009)

das tut ja nix zur sache ob die auch wirklich zu den 2009er sachen mitgeliefert werden oder nicht???


----------



## Soulbrother (17. März 2009)

bestmove schrieb:


> Das WC hat auf jeden Fall was!! Bin gespannt wie sich das entwickelt, ... halt nicht mehr so fett wie das "Ur-Flatty"



Das ist,zum Glück,der Unterschied zwischen einem FR- und einem DH-racebike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (17. März 2009)

Weiss man eigentlich etwas zum Gewicht?


----------



## Soulbrother (17. März 2009)

*These are the specs from Adam McGrath, her mechanic:*
- So the low down on the new bike is that its gone from more freeride geo to proper World Cup geometry.- The bike sits proper low in the BB at 13.9-inches, but gets a bit lower with a rider on, more like 13.6
- Head angle is this bikes trick. Its got a small head tube and the bike is set up around 570mm axle to crown. This is different to most bikes where you just measure 8-inches from crown to seal on the stanchions. So essentially we have more stanchion exposed than most, but it gives us much greater adjustment. When fully out we can have a 62 degree head angle and still have a bar height of 42.5-inches. But Sabos current setup is 64.5 degrees with 42 bar height.
- She rides a medium size frame, 17-inch
- Top tube is 23-inches
- Seat angle is 71.5 (irrelevant except we have no seat buzzzz)
- Chainstay 17.5-inches
- Wheel base is 45.6-inches on Sabos but changes a bit with the fork rake/head angle adjustment

Oh, we know this particular build weighs 40lbs right now and that Cameron Cole and Luke Strobel will be riding orange colored frames, not pink. Enjoy and get to speculating!


----------



## GM210 (17. März 2009)

Danke für die Infos.
18,2kg nicht schlecht.

Trotzdem gefällt mir "meins" besser.  Bildsame Formgebung rules


----------



## neikless (18. März 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Wie ich bereits vor 4 Wochen im Community Talk schon erwähnte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mag sein das die ausfallenden technisch tick besser sind aber sicher nicht schöner ... so schlimm sind die jetztigen auch nicht 
aber das ist ja sicher nicht auch nicht die letzte version 

wenn ich mir den frame ansehe und de beinen >< rohre etwas ingedanken verforme
und mir eine schwinge o. Ä. dran denke ab ich in gedanken fast einen neuen rmx rahmen , 
versteht sicher keiner aber die gedanken sind ja frei


----------



## Soulbrother (18. März 2009)

Doch glaub mir,ich verstehe ganz genau was du meinst,den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon


----------



## numinisflo (18. März 2009)

RM soll diesen Frame sofort in verschiedenen Farben produzieren (lassen) u. ihn schnellstmöglich verkaufen - dann fahr ich auch wieder ein Rocky!


----------



## Jendo (18. März 2009)

numinisflo schrieb:


> RM soll diesen Frame sofort in verschiedenen Farben produzieren (lassen) u. ihn schnellstmöglich verkaufen - dann fahr ich auch wieder ein Rocky!



Ich bin dabei.


----------



## iNSANE! (18. März 2009)

Ich finde das neue Flatline recht gelungen! Schade ists natürlich für die Käufer des aktuellen wenn, wie beim NewSlayer, nach nur 2 Saisons schon wieder was neues nachgeschoben wird.
Schau ma mal was so kommt


----------



## fierceworxx (18. März 2009)

Ich habe meinen Rahmen schon. Ich warte lediglich nur noch auf die Kurbel und die Bremse. Das ist frustrierender als auf den Rahmen zu warten.... Aaaaargh!


----------



## neikless (18. März 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (18. März 2009)

Jendo schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei.



Wir zwei alte Veteranen halten einfach zusammen.



iNSANE! schrieb:


> Ich finde das neue Flatline recht gelungen! Schade ists natürlich für die Käufer des aktuellen wenn, wie beim NewSlayer, nach nur 2 Saisons schon wieder was neues nachgeschoben wird.
> Schau ma mal was so kommt



In diesem Fall würde ich es allerdings begrüßen. Mir gefällt das aktuelle halt einfach nicht so ganz. Aber der Prototyp ist der Hammer, das ganze noch kombiniert mit einem akzeptablen Gewicht, muss ja nicht wieder ein Panzer werden.


----------



## neikless (18. März 2009)

ach kommt schon ... ihr müsst nicht nach ausreden suchen ... ihr dürft es mögen 
die nörgelden stimmen sind ja ohnin sehr leise geworden 
ich find allerdings bisher das "old" flatline noch schöner ...


----------



## numinisflo (18. März 2009)

Ich such ja überhaupt nicht nach Ausreden! Es ist lediglich eine Tatsache, dass mir das aktuelle Flatline-Design zwar mittlerweile besser gefällt als zu Beginn (zeitlich-optische Adaption ), es jedoch bei weitem nicht ausreicht um es mir zu kaufen. Und das obwohl ich ja recht begeistert war als ich es in Whistler gefahren bin.

Dagegen der Prototyp -  - Liebe auf den ersten Blick. Und ich würde schon gerne irgendwann wieder ein Rocky fahren!

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. März 2009)

Ich musste etwas rumbasteln.

könnt was werden ja


----------



## Flame-Blade (18. März 2009)

Hmm gefallen tun mir beide Versionen aber vom Gewicht her wird die WC-Version sicherlich einiges raushauen


----------



## numinisflo (18. März 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ich musste etwas rumbasteln.
> 
> könnt was werden ja



Wahnsinnig geil! Gerade der vordere Teil mit der Vertex-Lackierung. Genau so müsste es sein. 
Bin definitiv dafür dich bei Rocky anzustellen u. deren Designer nach Hause zu schicken.


----------



## bestmove (18. März 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ach kommt schon ... ihr müsst nicht nach ausreden suchen ... ihr dürft es mögen
> die nörgelden stimmen sind ja ohnin sehr leise geworden
> ich find allerdings bisher das "old" flatline noch schöner ...


----------



## gobo (18. März 2009)

ja das fake sieht mal geil aus,respekt so kanns kommen.ohwei ich will doch keins??!!


----------



## neikless (18. März 2009)

nice work Niko OH JA ! ein CARBON-FLATLINE  WorldCup lite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (18. März 2009)

...na toll Niko,danke auch,daß ich jetzt gerade hier in feuchten Hosen sitzen muß


----------



## GM210 (18. März 2009)

Sehr schönes design Mr. Freeride. Well done!

Ich steh aber mehr auf die kantige Optik des "Alten".


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (18. März 2009)

Sieht echt geil aus, Dein Flatty im Vertex-Look. 
Gab es nicht mal von Canyon so eine Aktion, dass IBC-Mitglieder einen Torque-Rahmen "designen" durften. Wenn Rocky das mal macht, steht der Sieger ja fast schon fest...

MfG


----------



## numinisflo (18. März 2009)

Der Mr. Freeride ist mein Held, das Ding geht mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf.


----------



## Sw!tch (18. März 2009)

Aiaiaiaiaiaiaii.....

Wobei ich es mir ohne den roten Sitzdom noch besser gefallen würde, glaube ich.


----------



## fierceworxx (18. März 2009)

Genau das....



.... nicht!
Ich finde das Flatline schlicht schöner. Dieses Design beim Freerider hat was von diversen Modellen bei Scott. Geht garnicht. Dann lieber die Originalversion von Mr. Freeride.
Aber ist ja geschmackssache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RattleHead (18. März 2009)

hahaha, neikless, das ist schon ganz besser, edoch die flatrmxline version ist best! Wie numisflo, die flatty braucht adaption, aber das original ist "original" das WC zu viel viele andere bikes! Soft und inspiration loss. (das gewont aber wen es besser ist)

Meine meinung nicht gut fur der marketing des heutige modelle das sie das wc optisch so andert.


----------



## Jendo (18. März 2009)

Brutal gut mit dem Niko-Paintshop! Also ich bin mal auf die bike gespannt. Vielleicht kommt da ja schon was 

Gruß
Robinho


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. März 2009)

Hey danke, freut mich das es euch gefällt. 

Ich habe ja auch nur das Vertex Design ähnlich aufs Flatline übertragen. Richtig eigenes Design ist ja nicht.

Nach dem 10. mal draufschauhen muss ich Sw!tch recht geben. Der Sitzdom ist vielleicht etwas zu viel.


----------



## frankweber (19. März 2009)

bestmove schrieb:


> So, bin vorerst fertig  der Druck gleich auszureiten war größer als ein Foto von einem sauberen Bike


 Hi Rene´Porno bike formidable!!

Is das die Location, die wir zusammen mit Kilian gescoutet haben??

Wir müssen mal ne Fotosassion da machen.


Hab heut mit dem Martin ne Tour gedreht.

Danke für die neue Telefonnummer

cu on trail

Gruß Frank


----------



## bestmove (19. März 2009)

Hi Frank, sei gegrüßt! Hast du doch gleich wieder erkannt die Location  müssen dort aber noch nen bissi Hand anlegen ^^ Die Tage werden jetzt länger und wärmer  lass uns demnächst mal wieder nen Termin finden. 

Zuwas Religion alles gut sein kann  Ich hoffe ich darf mal "schieber95"


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. März 2009)

hahaa wie geil!

das hat was!


----------



## gobo (19. März 2009)

ein flatline mit ner 66!? ist das denn so fahrbar?
bin ein flatline noch nicht gefahren deswegen frag ich.

mfg


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. März 2009)

Die 66 ja auch in den komplett Flatlines verbaut. 
Das eine Testbike hatte eine 66. Ging gut. War dadurch noch ein Tick verspielter.
Man kann ja auch den Federweg am Rahmen durch kürzere Dämpfer reduzieren und anpassen.


----------



## snuffbox (19. März 2009)

[/quote]


Ok ich bin sofort ruhig.

Richtig geil! Respekt! Was Farbe doch ausmacht!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (20. März 2009)

freu mich schon auf die erste Probefahrt mit dem neuen Flatline  und den Unterschied zwischen Flatline 08 & 09.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (20. März 2009)

2008 und 2009 wirst du keinen unterschied bemerken vielleicht 2010 

aber ist ja noch wirklich früh mal abwarten wie das neue bike am ende aussehen wird
ich bin auch einer von der sorte die sich gern für neues begeistern lassen
aber bisher bin ich froh ein "auslaufmodel" zu haben, finde gerade form und fender
des 08/09er flatlines karakteristisch für das bike mir gefällts ... und der fender funzt sogar
ich sehe auch keinen tech. grund das unterrohr zu ändern auser optik das ist allerdings 
wiederrum geschmacksfrage, kostengründe wären möglich aber denke nicht das es dadurch 
wirklich stabiler oder deutlich leichter wird naja sicher denken die racer unter uns 
das sie durch den fender zeit verlieren ,aud grund  des höreren luftwiderstand


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. März 2009)

Spätestens beim ersten Livewebcast von Freecaster werden wir das Rocky ja in Action sehen. Die Sabrina ist ja immer auf den vordersten Plätzen zu finden.

Vielleicht lassen sie ja auch beide Rahmen weiterlaufen. Das Flatline FR/DH und das Flatline DH WC.
Das Aktuelle schließt mit dem verstellbaren Federweg ja immer noch die Lücke vom SS zum Big Bike. Wir werden sehen was passiert.


----------



## Jako (20. März 2009)

.....also mir gefällt die dämpferabstützung zwischen unter- und oberrohr nicht besonders......


----------



## Hunter-dirt (20. März 2009)

mein ich ja neikless -.-


----------



## neikless (20. März 2009)

Jako schrieb:


> .....also mir gefällt die dämpferabstützung zwischen unter- und oberrohr nicht besonders......


hm das war auch mein gedanke sieht (noch) alles irgendwie nachträglich 
eingefügt aus ... beim ur-flatty wirkte alles stimmig wie aus einen guss
auch schon bei den proto´s


----------



## iNSANE! (21. März 2009)

Am Unterrohr abgestützt fänd ich's auch noch stimmiger - aber was solls...


----------



## bestmove (21. März 2009)

So ungefähr


----------



## Sw!tch (22. März 2009)

Wir kommen der Sache immer näher


----------



## neikless (22. März 2009)

... endlich sind die Hometrails wieder Schnee frei !
Frühschoppen (alkfrei) Freeride WanderTour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (22. März 2009)

Ihr Photoshopper seid echt gnadenlos  Finds aber gut!


----------



## Red Dragon (22. März 2009)

Ah Niclas, haste die Kiste mal wieder rausgelassen. Da war ich gestern auch


----------



## Condor (22. März 2009)

nic, schaut spassig aus bei Dir.... geht der Hometrail länger?? Ich glaub ich komm mal vorbei nächsten Monat wenns Wetter passt?!


----------



## Soulbrother (22. März 2009)

schon etwas länger her...







Die Ecke da hat echt schöne Singletrails,aber ein Altitude wäre schon ausreichend dafür


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. März 2009)

hm..ich glaube vorher fand ich es besser. 
Aber Rocky meinte ja auch das es nicht der letzte Prototyp sein wird für dieses Jahr.



bestmove schrieb:


> So ungefähr


----------



## retrospecs (23. März 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich schon das schwarze 36er E.Thirteen oder willst du dir das erst noch holen?Es gibt nämlich schon seit langer Zeit keine schwarzen mehr,die werden leider nur noch in grau produziert
> Ich mußte wohl oder übel auch auf so eines zurückgreifen.



Servus Soulbrother,

Wir hatten hier vor einiger Zeit mal über das schwarze e.thirteen Kettenblatt gepostet. Ich denke ich habe doch noch eine Quelle gefunden, wo es das schwarze KB gibt: http://www.thefixbikes.com/bikes/product.asp?s_id=0&pf_id=PAAAIADAPPNOBICP. Dort ist als Farbe "Black Anodized finish" angegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (24. März 2009)

^^ danke!


----------



## funbiker9 (24. März 2009)

Hi,

hat von euch evtl. jemand Hintergrundinformationen warum das Flatline 3 ( 2009 ) Lieferprobleme hat ( beim Händler bestellt ). Mein Termin wird wahrscheinlich jetzt zum dritten mal nach hinten verschoben...und irgedwie glaube ich bald nicht mehr dran, daß es überhaupt kommt.
Bin so deprimiert, daß ich mir sogar schon überlegt hab, doch kein RM Fahrer zu werden.

Vielleicht weiß ja einer von Euch was??

Danke


----------



## xerdanny (24. März 2009)

jaja die gute vorfreude mein liefertermin wurde auch schon 2 mal nach hinten korrigiert... aktueller wartetermin ist bei mir der 1.4.


----------



## funbiker9 (24. März 2009)

So... haben gerade mit Bikeaction telefoniert ( unser Händler hat ihn gebeten direkt bei uns anzurufen ) und jetzt kommts:

Rocky Mountain Canada bekommt keine Rahmen in der größe M,L geliefert ( Zulieferprobleme ). Im Moment sind auch keine Rähmen mehr in Deutschland. Ausliefertermin ungewiß. Eventuell, bekommt RM Canada nach Ostern wieder die ertsen Rahmen. Termin kann allerdings nicht bestätigt werden. Haben wohl gerade mega Probleme mit den ganzen Kunden, welche gerne ein Flatline hätten.
Der Mann von Bikeaction meinte, er habe vor 30 Minuten mit RM Canada telefoniert.

Gruß

der funbiker9


achso PS.:


----------



## GM210 (24. März 2009)

Ärgerlich sowas. Aber Du weisst ja, gut Ding will Weile haben! 

Mein Flatline (2008er) ist mittlerweile da und ich kann Dir sagen das Warten lohnt. Hammer bike. Ein wenig schwer der Rahmen, aber wenn er dafür gut hält ists mir recht. Fotos kommen erst, wenn ich mit dem Aufbau einigermaßen zufrieden bin. 

Also ich drück Dir die Daumen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. März 2009)

oha... das hört sich ja heftig an.
Gab es sowas schon mal zu RMX Zeiten?
Hoffentöich liegt es nur daran das alle ein Flatline haben wollen und die Nachfrage so groß ist.


----------



## Soulbrother (25. März 2009)

Jungs,wenn ihr bis Aug. immer noch keins bekommen habt,schickt mir ne PN


----------



## jota (25. März 2009)

frag mal bei hibike nach ,die haben glaube ich noch ne coladose


----------



## funbiker9 (25. März 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> oha... das hört sich ja heftig an.
> Gab es sowas schon mal zu RMX Zeiten?
> Hoffentöich liegt es nur daran das alle ein Flatline haben wollen und die Nachfrage so groß ist.



Anscheinend ist es so, daß seit Woche keine Rahmen mehr geliefert werden in M & L. Somit sitzen die in Canada vor einem leeren Lager 

Werden in Taiwan produziert, oder ???


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. März 2009)

an sich ja, obwohl auf der HP von RM etwas anderes steht.

Vielleicht ein Arbeiter Streik in Taiwan. 
Ansonsten schon wieder ganz schön peinlich wenn Rocky selber keine Flatlines hat. Und das noch vor der Saison.

Hoffen wir das es echt nur eine Art Streik oder so ist, und die Rahmen bis ende April ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (25. März 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> an sich ja, obwohl auf der HP von RM etwas anderes steht.
> 
> Vielleicht ein Arbeiter Streik in Taiwan.
> Ansonsten schon wieder ganz schön peinlich wenn Rocky selber keine Flatlines hat. Und das noch vor der Saison.
> ...





der Mann von Bikeaction war auch Rat(d)los, denn alle beschweren sich und er bekommt keine Bikes von RM.

XS & S sind wohl sofort Lieferbar...aber das wars dann auch was das Flatline angeht


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. März 2009)

weißt du ob es nur ums Flatline geht, oder auch um andere Rahmen?


----------



## funbiker9 (25. März 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> weißt du ob es nur ums Flatline geht, oder auch um andere Rahmen?



Er meinte, daß nur der Rahmen vom Flatline ( M,L ) betroffen ist. Allerdings explizit für andere Modelle habe ich nicht nachgefragt.


----------



## Jako (25. März 2009)

na hoffentlich kommen dann vor lauter schnell schnell keine qualitätseinbußen raus.... evtl. ein typischer strudel bei outsourcen.....


----------



## fierceworxx (25. März 2009)

Es geht nicht nur den zukünftigen Flatline Kunden so.
Es betrifft auch andere Modell in vereinzelten Größen.

Ist halt eine doofe Sache aber leider immer häufiger in der Bikebranche.
Da hilft halt nur warten oder umdenken.

Ich hoffe mal für euch das es bald kommt.

(Gott sei dank habe ich Ende letzten Jahres schon eins gekauft)


----------



## Ikonoklast (27. März 2009)

Kennt irgendeiner eine leichte Steckachse, die hinten ins Flatty passt? Weil die mitgelieferte ist ja nur nen Witz...


----------



## Jako (27. März 2009)

nimm die 

http://www.bellacoola-cycles.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=106&Itemid=72


----------



## GM210 (27. März 2009)

Meint Ihr die Aluachse hält bei 106kg ? Die Leute bei Rocky haben sich ja vermutlich was dabei gedacht so nen Klopper zu verbauen, oder etwa nicht?

Andereseits ließe sich damit mal schnell viel Gewicht einsparen und dies auch an einer sinnvollen Stelle. (Massenträgheit)

Hier mal der Zwischenstand. Weil ich noch auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten zu warten habe zerreist es mich bald. Wenn jemand einen Tip für einen Formschönen Sattel hat, immer her damit.


----------



## Jako (28. März 2009)

GM210 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand einen Tip für einen Formschönen Sattel hat, immer her damit.



ein san marco magma - wie bei meinem flatline würde gut zu deinem silbernen passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (28. März 2009)

der san marco magma schaut wirklich gut auf dem rad aus. im übrigen ein top schlitten dein flatline!
nur den preis finde ich ein wenig derb für einen sattel. ich mach die dinger aus prinzip kaputt und achte daher ein wenig auf den preis. aber schön ist er, keine frage.

danke für den tip.


----------



## Flame-Blade (28. März 2009)

Ich persönlich finde das mein FUNN Racelite von der Form sehr gut her passt.Gewicht und vor allem Preis sind auch in Ordnung.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Sattel/MTB-XC/FUNN-Skinny-Race-Lite-Sattel-2007::7982.html


----------



## GM210 (28. März 2009)

Danke für den tip. an den sattel hatte ich auch schon gedacht.
ich habe mir jetzt den Ritchey Streem Comp bestellt. wenn ich mir die daten so anschaue könnte es sich sogra um den gleichen sattel handeln. mit anderem label versteht sich.


----------



## funbiker9 (28. März 2009)

GM210 schrieb:


> Meint Ihr die Aluachse hält bei 106kg ? Die Leute bei Rocky haben sich ja vermutlich was dabei gedacht so nen Klopper zu verbauen, oder etwa nicht?
> 
> Andereseits ließe sich damit mal schnell viel Gewicht einsparen und dies auch an einer sinnvollen Stelle. (Massenträgheit)
> 
> Hier mal der Zwischenstand. Weil ich noch auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten zu warten habe zerreist es mich bald. Wenn jemand einen Tip für einen Formschönen Sattel hat, immer her damit.



 einfach schön...


----------



## Ben-Der (30. März 2009)

So, 

hier mal der aktuelle stand meines SE´s! 

Geändert habe ich:
Bremse => Stroker weiß;
Scheiben => Alligator Gold;
Steckachse => Sixpack Alu Gold;
Vorbau => Race Face D2;
Lenker => Race Face Diabolus 0,5";
Griffe => Mortop white mit Purple Klemmringen;





Ich weiß, den Sattel finden einige net schön.....
Ich find ihn gut!

Gruß Ben-Der


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. März 2009)

Ja cool. 
Aber diese Leaf Aufkleber schon wieder!!!

Zum tatsächlichen Lilaton bauche ich mich ja jetzt über RM nicht nochmal äußern

Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß beim rocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerdanny (31. März 2009)

insgesamt doch nun ein optisch schönes rad geworden...


----------



## frankweber (31. März 2009)

Ben-Der schrieb:


> So,
> 
> hier mal der aktuelle stand meines SE´s!
> 
> ...


 

Schönes Bike ............Alptraumsattel( verdammt warum gibt es eigentlich keinen Daumen runter weinesmilie?)
gruß Frank


----------



## softbiker (2. April 2009)

GM210 schrieb:


> Meint Ihr die Aluachse hält bei 106kg ? Die Leute bei Rocky haben sich ja vermutlich was dabei gedacht so nen Klopper zu verbauen, oder etwa nicht?
> 
> Andereseits ließe sich damit mal schnell viel Gewicht einsparen und dies auch an einer sinnvollen Stelle. (Massenträgheit)
> 
> Hier mal der Zwischenstand. Weil ich noch auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten zu warten habe zerreist es mich bald. Wenn jemand einen Tip für einen Formschönen Sattel hat, immer her damit.



Dat Teil sieht soooooo schön aus. Ohne Kabel noch so clean. Allerdings wenn der Rahmen jetzt in dem grün wäre und die Decals in grau wäre das die Stufe perfectus


----------



## retrospecs (2. April 2009)

GM210 schrieb:


> Meint Ihr die Aluachse hält bei 106kg ? Die Leute bei Rocky haben sich ja vermutlich was dabei gedacht so nen Klopper zu verbauen, oder etwa nicht?



Die Bellacoola Achse hält auf jeden Fall. Ich habe sie auch in meinem Flatline verbaut und ich wiege mit Ausrüstung auch gut 100 bis 102 KG. Ich hab sie auch in rot eloxiert, würde auch super zu deinen anderen eloxierten Parts passen. Schau hier, der kleine rote Punkt über dem Schaltwerk. ;-)


----------



## GM210 (2. April 2009)

Danke! Ich werde mir die Achse mal bestellen. Kostet ja nicht die Welt.

Ich hätte da schon die nächste Frage:
Der Gabelschaft meiner 888 RCV wurde vom Händelr sehr stark gekürzt (17cm), da das bike mit dem direct mount vorbau von MZ ausgeliefert wurde. ich würde aber nun doch lieber meinen thomson elite x4 fahren. Weiss jemand zufällig wo man eine unter Brücke plus Schaft ( ca 19cm) für dei 888 günstig herbekommt?

Danke.


----------



## GM210 (3. April 2009)

Aus gegebenem Anlass muss ich hier mal den Service von bikeaction am Telefon ausdrücklich loben. Im speziellen den techsupport. Sowas von freundlich und hilfsbereit! Einfach super! 
Das musste grad mal gesagt werden. sorry für ot.

Durch angesprochenes Telefonat sah ich mich nun bestärkt die Bellacoola-Achse zu bestellen.


----------



## Sw!tch (3. April 2009)

Hui, da habe ich auch heute was gegenteiliges zu hören bekommen


----------



## GM210 (4. April 2009)

Erzähl mal, unterschiedliche Meinungen finde ich immer interessant und bilden die Realität besser ab als rein positives. Falls Du es hier nicht breittreten willst, gerne auch per PN.

greetz


----------



## Ikonoklast (4. April 2009)

fehlt noch ein bisschen was, ist aber schon alles bestellt


----------



## GM210 (4. April 2009)

Hell yeah! Sehr sehr geil!   Uhhhh und der Steuersatz. Lecker.

Meins wartet noch auf die Saintkurbeln und einen schlanken Sattel. Dann ist es fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (4. April 2009)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> fehlt noch ein bisschen was, ist aber schon alles bestellt



Leck mich doch am Ars.. ist das geil. 
WOW also


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. April 2009)

wunderbar! =]


----------



## slayerrider (4. April 2009)

Es könnte sein, dass nach Soulbrother noch jemand hier ein richtig tolles Flatline hinbekommt (ist meine Meinung).
Aber vlt. liegts auch am Pro Rahmen...


----------



## Xexano (5. April 2009)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Es könnte sein, dass nach Soulbrother noch jemand hier ein richtig tolles Flatline hinbekommt (ist meine Meinung).
> Aber vlt. liegts auch am Pro Rahmen...



Einspruch! Es haben auch viele andere neben Soulbrother ein richtig tolles, schickes Flatline gebastelt. Ich werfe jetzt nur mal Beispiele in den Raum: Mr. Freeride mit seiner Custom Lackierung, bestmove mit seinem "Original" Canuck, turbolenzen mit seinem dunklen Lila, und Hunter-dirt mit seinem goldenen Flatline uvm.


----------



## xerdanny (6. April 2009)

seh ich ganz genauso jeder hat nunmal seinen geschmack und stil und das ist auch gut so...

für ganz dringliche fälle was aus der bucht ....

http://cgi.ebay.de/2009-Rocky-Mount...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## neikless (6. April 2009)

Xexano schrieb:


> Einspruch! Es haben auch viele andere neben Soulbrother ein richtig tolles, schickes Flatline gebastelt. Ich werfe jetzt nur mal Beispiele in den Raum: Mr. Freeride mit seiner Custom Lackierung, bestmove mit seinem "Original" Canuck, turbolenzen mit seinem dunklen Lila, und Hunter-dirt mit seinem goldenen Flatline uvm.



EINSPRUCH ! hast du nicht noch jemanden vergessen, 
naja ich nehm es mal nicht persönlich und poste daher das schönste aller flatlines einfach selbst
denn "Wenn der Kuchen redet haben die Krümel Pause !"


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. April 2009)

neikless


----------



## Xexano (9. April 2009)

@ neikless: Nee, deins ist potthÃ¤sslich!  

Quatsch! Ich habe ja auch "uvm." am Schluss hinzugefÃ¼gt, ich kann ja doch nicht alle auflisten. Da sÃ¤Ãe ich ewig dran! 

Aber okay:



> Einspruch! Es haben auch viele andere neben Soulbrother ein richtig tolles, schickes Flatline gebastelt. Ich werfe jetzt nur mal Beispiele in den Raum: Mr. Freeride mit seiner Custom Lackierung, bestmove mit seinem "Original" Canuck, turbolenzen mit seinem dunklen Lila, sowie neikless und Hunter-dirt mit ihren goldenen Flatlines uvm.



Wer jetzt noch zusÃ¤tzlich benannt werden mÃ¶chte, sollte mir bitte erstmal groÃzÃ¼gierweise einen Beitrag von 2.50 â¬ auf mein Konto Ã¼berweisen, Kontonummer gibts per PM! Der Beitrag wird fÃ¼r einen guten Zweck verwendet... fÃ¼r ein neues Bike!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Neikless, die Rechnung findest Du in deinem Postfach!


----------



## GM210 (9. April 2009)

Auch wenns sehr vielleicht keinen interssiert. Am Dienstag kommen meine Saint Kurbeln endlich. nachdem bike-componets es in 2 Wochen nicht geschafft hat sie zu besorgen kommen sie nun aus England. haha, und dann ist es erstmal fertig. 2 bis 3 Feinheiten stehen dann noch an bei unerwartetem Geldsegen.

Frohe Ostern Euch allen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (10. April 2009)

hm, da habe ich jetzt was ausgelösst. Freu mich aber immer noch auf Ikonolast fertigen Aufbau.


----------



## RattleHead (11. April 2009)

http://dirtmag.co.uk/worldcup/category/News/rockymountain-flatline-prototye/dirt-1234866.html


----------



## funbiker9 (11. April 2009)

RattleHead schrieb:


> http://dirtmag.co.uk/worldcup/category/News/rockymountain-flatline-prototye/dirt-1234866.html



der prototype sieht ja wirklich gut aus...ist der für 2010 geplant??

...warte leider immer noch auf mein '09 Flatline 3...obs wohl jemals kommt


----------



## Hunter-dirt (12. April 2009)

naaaaaja die farben find ich jetzt mal nicht so der knüller


----------



## Fabeymer (12. April 2009)

Oh doch. Geiles Zeug!


----------



## xerdanny (12. April 2009)

@ funbiker9 tröste dich auch mein liefertermin wurde nochmals um EINEN MONAT verschoben auf den 8.5.2009... unfassbar die halbe saison zuende und das bei diesem wetter GRRRRRRRR

da könn se dann fast 2010er modell dranschreiben...
nochmals lass ich mich dann nicht vertrösten dann werd ich rocky wohl untreu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (12. April 2009)

Einfach nur Hammer die Farbe! Im übrigen für alle die es vergessen haben sollten, auf freecaster.tv läuft grad der DH WC in Südafrika. Der Flatline Prototyp schlägt sich nicht schlecht. Bei den Frauen sowieso, da wenig Konkurrenz, aber auch bei den Männern.







*Edit: 6.Platz für Cam Cole auf seinem Flatline. Nicht schlecht!*


----------



## RattleHead (12. April 2009)

Cole 6th uci wcdh on RM Flatline


----------



## Soulbrother (12. April 2009)

Hammerfarbe !!!


----------



## numinisflo (12. April 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Hammerfarbe !!!



Genau so ist es! Ich bin begeistert vom Frame in dieser Farbe!


----------



## funbiker9 (12. April 2009)

xerdanny schrieb:


> @ funbiker9 tröste dich auch mein liefertermin wurde nochmals um EINEN MONAT verschoben auf den 8.5.2009... unfassbar die halbe saison zuende und das bei diesem wetter GRRRRRRRR
> 
> da könn se dann fast 2010er modell dranschreiben...
> nochmals lass ich mich dann nicht vertrösten dann werd ich rocky wohl untreu



Ach je 8.5.2009 das ist der Hammer! Ich befürchte fast, daß wir auf die gleiche Lieferung aus Übersee warten. 

Zieldatum klingt aber realistich, weil mir der Herr von Bikeaction gesagt hat, daß RM Canada nach Ostern neue Rahmen bekommen...mit Lieferzeit nach Europa könnte das Datum 8.5. also hin kommen.

Falls es allerdings bis mitte Mai nicht da ist und auch kein 100% Auslieferdatum feststeht....werd ich auch nochmal drüber nachdenken ob ich's noch will


----------



## xerdanny (12. April 2009)

find nen 2009er modell mitte 2009 zu bekommen doch echt nicht mehr schön... ich will den rahmen gerne haben doch die 3. terminverschiebung ist einfach imens lange... wenn der termin wieder schiefgeht blas ichs ab... ist ja fast wie zu ddr zeiten


----------



## funbiker9 (12. April 2009)

Was mich eigentlich wirklich 'ärgert' ist, daß selbst Rocky Mountain Canada keine Aussage treffen kann, wann die Bikes in Europa wieder zur Verfügung stehen.
 ...denn wenns der Hersteller schon nicht weiß, wer dann??
So etwas finde ich bitter !


----------



## iNSANE! (12. April 2009)

Wow, das Orange gefällt mir total gut! 
Auch das Lila ist supersexy - sieht immer stark aus wenn Alu noch so durchschimmert


----------



## xerdanny (12. April 2009)

wenns hart auf hart kommt gibts auch noch andere hersteller... ich warte nicht ewig auf keine konkrete aussage...
sehr arm sowas...


----------



## funbiker9 (12. April 2009)

xerdanny schrieb:


> wenns hart auf hart kommt gibts auch noch andere hersteller... ich warte nicht ewig auf keine konkrete aussage...
> sehr arm sowas...



Ich will das Flatline 3 immer noch  sehr gerne...

Erst wollte ich ein Demo ( garantierter Liefertermin zudem Zeitpunkt 3-5 Tage ), doch dann habe ich das Flatline gesehen und gedacht WOW ist das geil das will ich....mittlerweile bereue ich ein bisschen ( wirklich nur ein bisschen ) daß ich micht fürs Flatline entschieden habe.

...aber das kommt betimmt nächste Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerdanny (12. April 2009)

vorfreude schönste freude freude im april .... singtz


----------



## funbiker9 (12. April 2009)

die Vorfreude...die schlägt langsam leider etwas in Enttäuschung um.

...aber warten wir mal ab was Anfang Mai passiert


----------



## Hunter-dirt (12. April 2009)

sobald ihr eure Bikes unterm Hintern habt, vergisst ihr eh alles ;-)


----------



## funbiker9 (12. April 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> sobald ihr eure Bikes unterm Hintern habt, vergisst ihr eh alles ;-)



das wäre schön  ....nur kann eben keiner sagen wann das ist 

Bin mir sicher, daß wenn ichs habe ich wohl überaus glücklich bin...aber ewig drauf zu warten ca. 3000 Euro ausgeben zu dürfen mmhhh NÖ

...aber ich will nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen, hoffe immer noch schwer das es demnächst eintrudelt


----------



## fierceworxx (14. April 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> sobald ihr eure Bikes unterm Hintern habt, vergisst ihr eh alles ;-)



WORD!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (14. April 2009)

klick

Bei 3:15 Min kommt Sabrina Jonnier mitm neuen Flatline


----------



## xerdanny (15. April 2009)

respekt die lässt es richtig krachen... nur hab ich nur nen schrank voller teile und keinen rahmen tolle wurst...


----------



## Ikonoklast (15. April 2009)

mitlerweile kanns schonmal stehen...

keine Angst, Lenker und Vorbau hab ich nur mal schnell aus der Restekiste drauf gemacht um das Rad ordentlich anlangen zu können.

Update seit dem letzten Foto:

Notubes Ztr Flow Felgen mit Sapim cxray Speichen, Sram Rennradschaltwerk hab den Namen vergessen, Sram Kasette und Tune Sattelschnellspanner


Also Komponenten bisher:

Flatline Pro Rahmen
Fox 40 Rc2 Gabel
Chrisking Nothreadset (als Reducer)
Tune Mk Naben mit Notubes Felgen und Sapim Messerspeichen
Ritchey Wcs Stütze
Slr Sattel
Tune Würger Klemme
Sram Rival Schaltwerk
Sram R9 Kasette

Rumliegen tut auch schon ne Dura Ace Kette und nen Sram X.0 Trigger



Bestellt:
Pointone Split Second Vorbau
Monkeylite Dh Lenker
Raceface Atlas Kurbeln
Titanfeder
Carbocage Führung
Magura Louise Fr für Vorne, Martha Sl für hinten (210mm Vr und 203mm Hr)
nen Paar Titanschrauben


Reifen mach ich aber denk ich eher wieder Minions drauf, die Muddy Mary gefallen mir nicht soo...


----------



## neikless (15. April 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> klick
> 
> Bei 3:15 Min kommt Sabrina Jonnier mitm neuen Flatline



sorry aber der kurs sieht naja nochmal sorry aber super einfach aus !!!
denke da wären manche mit nem 4x bike schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (15. April 2009)

waaaaaaaaa, das sieht schon vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Standrohr (15. April 2009)

der obere teil der strecke ist schon in ordnung - da die freecaster cams dort aber ausgefallen sind - bekommt man davon nichts zu sehen.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. April 2009)

Ja fands auch leicht wo ich das gesehen habe... is ja auch erst das 1 Rennen dieser Saison ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf die nächsten ;-)

@Ikonlast abnormal geil bis jetzt 
Muddy Mary passen find ich... schöne leichte Felgen haste genommen!  sieht bis jetzt nach was teurem aus  lass das Geld rollen und bau es fertig auf!


----------



## xerdanny (16. April 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-F...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Condor (16. April 2009)

realistischer preis


----------



## mecton (16. April 2009)

hi i'm french,

I weigh 75 kg and I would like to know which spring corresponds to my weight for my flatline in 240mm.

Thank you.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (16. April 2009)

400 - 450 lbs
i would go for 400 !


----------



## fierceworxx (16. April 2009)

@Ikonoklast

Hast du das mal ausprobiert mit dem Schaltwerk und den Schiftern?
Ich meine die haben ein etwas anderes Verhältnis?!

Schöne (teure) Teile.
Doch ich finde nichts für ein DH Rad. Aber das ist ja schliesslich Geschmackssache.
Bin mal gespannt wie es hält. Also nicht das Rad sondern diverse Teile.
Optisch trotzdem gelungen.


Aber ich habe auch geschafft ein paar Bilder von meinem Rad zu machen.
Leider nicht die Besten aber man sieht ja was gemeint ist.
Hier noch ein paar Daten:

Gabel: FOX 40 RC2
Steuersatz: Hope Stepdown
Kurbel/Innenlager: Race Face Atlas FR
Kettenblatt / Schrauben: NC-17 S-Pro / Shimano XTR
Führung: FSA Gravity
Kassette: Shimano Ultegra 
Kette: KMC 9SL 
Bremsen: Hope Tech V2
Vorbau: Thomson X4
Lenker: Sunline V1
Griffe: Sunline Lock On 
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR TT
Stütze: Thomson Elite
Sattelklemme: Hope
Schaltwerk: Sram X.9 
Schalthebel: Sram X.9 
Schaltzug/Hülle: Jagwire 
Laufradsatz: Mavic DeeMax
Schläuche: Schwalbe SV13F
Reifen: Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.5
Pedale: Straitline

Gesamt Gewicht: 19.10 kg


Das Rad:

















Over & out.


----------



## Ikonoklast (16. April 2009)

Ich weiß immernoch nicht, welche Teile nicht halten sollten, außer vielleicht die Kettenführung...


Schaltwerk und Shifter passen, fahre ich schon seit Ewigkeiten am Switch! Schönes Radl übrigens!


----------



## Gign (16. April 2009)

Geiles Teil. Welcher Dämpfer?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. April 2009)

Du nachmacher mit Lenker xP aber sieht gelungen aus  Mir gefällt vorallem der Rockstar Aufkleber


----------



## neikless (17. April 2009)

geil wenn ich die kurbel an mein flatline schaube ist alles in butter


----------



## fierceworxx (17. April 2009)

@Ikonoklast: Auf jedenfall die Kettenführung.
Bei den Laufrädern habe ich bedenken da, die ZTR in der Regel recht weich sind.
Aber Test macht schlau.

Das mit dem Shaltwerk ist geil. Dann kenn ich schon meine nächste Investition zu der Aluachse. Hat jmd schon Erfahrung mit den Bellacoola Alu-Achsen?


@Gign: Leider noch der 3.0 . Aber ich warte auch die neuen Fox Dämpfer oder auf die ersten Erfahrungsberichte von den BOS Dämpfern.

@Hunter-dirt: Sorry, fahre ich aber schon länger an den Rädern. 
Ist einfach klasse die Stange!

Danke für die Kommentare.


----------



## Ikonoklast (17. April 2009)

Hab mir die Bellacoola Achse jetzt auch bestellt, ich denke, dass die ganz gut ist, fahren ja nen Paar Leute hier schon im Flatline...


----------



## fierceworxx (17. April 2009)

Ist heute gekommen, werde sie mal einbauen und gucken was da geht.
Und wenn sie nur die Saison hält, ist auch gut für den Preis.


----------



## GM210 (17. April 2009)

Endlich:





Partlist:

Rocky Mountain Flatline III (L) Rahmen
Marzocchi 888 RCV Gabel
Fox DHX 5 Dämpfer
Mavic EX 729 Felgen auf RMB Naben
Maxxis Swampthing 2ply 2,5" 42a VR
Maxxis Minion DH 2ply 2,35" 60a HR
Conti Standardschläuche
Magura Gustav M (210/190) Bremsen mit Goodridge-Leitungen 
Sram X9 Schalthebel und Schaltwerk
Shimano HG 93 Kette
Shimano XT Kassette
Nokon Züge in schwarz
Shimano Saint Kurbeln (linkes Lager in grau statt gold (XT))
Race Face KB 38T
e.13 LG Kettenführung
Tioga Surefoot MX Pedale
Funn Fatboy Lenker 750mm
Marzocchi Direct Mount Vorbau
ODI Ruffian Griffe
Thomson Elite Sattelstütze
Ritchey Streem Sattel
Hope Klemme Schwarz/Rot mix
Hope Lenkerenden Rot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gign (17. April 2009)

Echt geil. Super schön. Neid.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (17. April 2009)

fierceworxx schrieb:


> Hat jmd schon Erfahrung mit den Bellacoola Alu-Achsen?



Frag mal Soulbrother


----------



## funbiker9 (17. April 2009)

Von mir auch Neid...sieht wirklich gut aus


----------



## bestmove (17. April 2009)

Sehr fein geworden 

ich war gestern mal mit meinem Flatty in Wibe und muss sagen, bin leicht entäuscht. Im Vergleich zum Switch find ich es eher schwerfällig, nicht so verspielt. Vielleicht auch zu DH-lastig für mein Fahrstiel  Ich werd mal den Dämpfer auf Mittelloch bringen evtl. liegts aber auch an den 19,5kg. Werd noch ein bissl testen, wenn das aber mal keine kurze Liebe wird


----------



## fierceworxx (17. April 2009)

Wenn du an das Flatline mit den Erwartungen wie bei deinem Switch gehst, dann wird es allerdings eine kurze Liebe.


----------



## Ikonoklast (18. April 2009)

19,5 Kg eben, der Rahmen ist halt recht schwer, musst du ein Paar leichte Teile dranbauen, aber dann bekommt man ja hier im Fotoalbum doofe Kommentare, weil man keine leichten Teile an einen schweren Rahmen bauen darf...^^


----------



## Soulbrother (18. April 2009)

Jo,so´n Flaty braucht schon bissl speed damit es "leicht" um die Ecke geht,aber das ist doch eigentlich nix Neues 

Neikless seins und meins werden dann morgen auch mal in Winterberg den Saisonstart einleiten


----------



## pieleh (18. April 2009)

bestmove schrieb:


> Sehr fein geworden
> 
> ich war gestern mal mit meinem Flatty in Wibe und muss sagen, bin leicht entäuscht. Im Vergleich zum Switch find ich es eher schwerfällig, nicht so verspielt. Vielleicht auch zu DH-lastig für mein Fahrstiel  Ich werd mal den Dämpfer auf Mittelloch bringen evtl. liegts aber auch an den 19,5kg. Werd noch ein bissl testen, wenn das aber mal keine kurze Liebe wird



Ich habe den 241'er Dämpfer in die mittlere Dämpferaufnahme gehängt und die Gabel so tief wie möglich eingebaut, da mir die normale Position auch zu DH-Lastig war. Damit erreicht man in etwa den Lenkwinkel wie beim Switch und ein weiterer pos. Nebeneffekt ist das höhere Tretlager - ich bin noch nie hängengeblieben.
In dieser Variante finde ich es perfekt - ich fühle mich merklich sicherer und schneller als auf dem Switch ohne dass sich das Bike träger oder wesentlich unhandlicher anfühlt (und mein Flaty wog letzte Saison über 21 Kilo).

Bin mal auf Deine Einschätzung gespannt...


----------



## bestmove (18. April 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Jo,so´n Flaty braucht schon bissl speed damit es "leicht" um die Ecke geht,aber das ist doch eigentlich nix Neues
> 
> Neikless seins und meins werden dann morgen auch mal in Winterberg den Saisonstart einleiten



Hast schon Recht, nur dachte ich das ich damit besser klar komme. Nach einer Probefahrt fühlte es sich auch so an. Egal werd noch nen bissi probieren ... Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und bestes Wetter 

@pieleh
Hört sich gut an, so ähnlich habe ich mir das Gedacht. Werde ich in Kürze mal ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. April 2009)

GM210 schrieb:


> Einfach nur Hammer die Farbe! Im übrigen für alle die es vergessen haben sollten, auf freecaster.tv läuft grad der DH WC in Südafrika. Der Flatline Prototyp schlägt sich nicht schlecht. Bei den Frauen sowieso, da wenig Konkurrenz, aber auch bei den Männern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja sieht sehr schön aus. Und schon mal klasse Platzierungen 

Kann es sein das es die Frabe ist die Thomas Vanderham auf seinem RMX in ROAM hatte


----------



## Jako (19. April 2009)

bestmove schrieb:


> Sehr fein geworden
> 
> ich war gestern mal mit meinem Flatty in Wibe und muss sagen, bin leicht entäuscht. Im Vergleich zum Switch find ich es eher schwerfällig, nicht so verspielt. Vielleicht auch zu DH-lastig für mein Fahrstiel  Ich werd mal den Dämpfer auf Mittelloch bringen evtl. liegts aber auch an den 19,5kg. Werd noch ein bissl testen, wenn das aber mal keine kurze Liebe wird



hi bestmove, also für mich war der unterschied vom switch zum flatline eher eine positive- nicht erwartete überraschung! ich war erstaunt wie wendig das flatline ist! ich bin jetzt echt gespannt wie es sich mit der 888 fährt......


----------



## neikless (19. April 2009)

es ist in der tat schwer Flatline und Switch miteinander zu vergleichen,
mein Flatline (M) geht auch deutlich mehr richtung big mountain freeride
und wohl auch dh wobei ich denke das flatline immer noch mehr FR als DH ist
sicher wird wie auch immer wenn es denn soweit ist
das neue WC Flatline eher richtung DH tendieren
aber das ist ja zukunftsmusik und eher nicht mein ding ...
ich dürfte heute in wiberg Souly´s flatline testen 
bei gleicher rahmen größe aber deutlich niedrigeren gewicht
um die 15 kg sowie einer single crown forke waren die unterschiede
deutlich "riesiger" als erwartet ...
das ding ist sowas von agil, beschleunigt wie nichts
und lässt sich hin und her werfen, verdrehen und verbiegen
wie butter egal ob in der luft oder am boden !
also es hat mich gefühlt mehr an mein 2007er switch (16.5)
als an mein eigenes flatline erinnert wobei
man doch immer noch auf großzügigen federegsreserven zurückgreifen darf !
wirklich gelungen der aufbau und eine reine spass maschine !!!

bin schon ein bischen neidisch ... aber meins habe ich eben mit anderen
vorstellungen aufgebaut ... trotzdem ein echtes hammer teil !

ride on

kann daher bestmove´s erfahrung nicht nachvollziehen da du doch auch noch "s" fährst 
das müsste abgehen wie schmidts katze


----------



## Jako (19. April 2009)

....ich bin es ja bis jetzt auch mit der 66 SL gefahren, und wie gesagt - super agil und wendig! bestmove hat ja auch die 66 drin - deshalb verstehe ich ja die einschätzung nicht so ganz.....


----------



## bestmove (19. April 2009)

Hm, jetzt komme ich aber ins grübeln, muss schnell noch mal nach Wibe  Also agil und wendig würde ich unterschreiben. Ich weiß es selber noch nicht genau was mich stört, werd noch ein bissl testen. Tippe aufs Gewicht, das lässt sich noch wesentlich ändern aber da muss ich sicher sein das mir die Geo passt.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (19. April 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> es ist in der tat schwer Flatline und Switch miteinander zu vergleichen,
> mein Flatline (M) geht auch deutlich mehr richtung big mountain freeride
> und wohl auch dh wobei ich denke das flatline immer noch mehr FR als DH ist



warum sollte das Flatline mehr ein FR'ler sein? Allein schon das Rahmengewicht entspricht mehr einem DH'ler und der Federweg sowieso...
mag jeder sein Flaty so aufbauen wie er möchte komme mit meinem sehr gut zu recht und komme kaum noch davon weg... aber wenn ich son Yeti im Geschäft anschaue und fahre hmmm... da kommt man doch ab und zu ins grübeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (19. April 2009)

warum weiß ich auch nicht aber für mich ist das flatline (nicht das WC) 
auf jeden fall mehr "BigMountainFreeridebike" als "WorldcupDHracer" aber klar hat es davon auch was ...
und ich finds gut so ! kommt ja ach immer auf den aufbau an aber reiner 100%tiger DH racer wird es eher schwer

allerdings denke ich auch nicht das zb das demo 8 ein reiner DH racer ist und 
kann mir bisher nicht vorstellen das sam hill sich damit einen gefallen getan hat
trotzdem wird er rennen gewinnen da der fahrer sicher 80% des rennsiegs rausholt
aber wie immer ist das nur meine bescheidene meinung

ein guter fussballspieler macht egal ob mit nike, barfuß, addidas oder lotto schuhen tore ...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (19. April 2009)

klar ist das kein dh-racer musses ja auch nicht um Cups zu gewinnen  wie du schon erwähnt hast nicht nur das Bike gewinnt


----------



## neikless (19. April 2009)

um genau zu sein gewinnt das bike gar nichts 
und wer racer ist der fährt nur um zu gewinnen
zweiter ist erster letzter !
gut das ich kein racer bin !


----------



## Ikonoklast (20. April 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Allein schon das Rahmengewicht entspricht mehr einem DH'ler und der Federweg sowieso...




Gerade das Rahmengewicht spricht eigentlich gegen Dh Race


----------



## Soulbrother (20. April 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> es ist in der tat schwer Flatline und Switch miteinander zu vergleichen,
> mein Flatline (M) geht auch deutlich mehr richtung big mountain freeride
> und wohl auch dh wobei ich denke das flatline immer noch mehr FR als DH ist
> sicher wird wie auch immer wenn es denn soweit ist
> ...







*^^*Neikless Bezeichnung *SPASSMASCHINE* trifft es auf den Punkt!!!
Es fährt sich wirklich sehr leicht und verspielt,sogar noch mehr als mein  Switch,das hätte ich so nicht erwartet,egal ob auf dem DH,Freecross oder den shores 



bestmove schrieb:


> Hm, jetzt komme ich aber ins grübeln, muss schnell noch mal nach Wibe



Nächsten Samstag...hab ich irgendwie im Gedächtnis...soll wohl ein Flatytrain übers dortige Roadgap gehen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. April 2009)

ai ai ich will auch!! Diesen Samstag bin ich da!

Ich konnte das Flatline bisher nur im Deister richtig testen. Ich finde es klasse. 
Den Rest werde ich in Wiberg testen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (20. April 2009)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Gerade das Rahmengewicht spricht eigentlich gegen Dh Race



ähm... entschuldigung ich unterscheide DH und DH Race!


----------



## bestmove (20. April 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Nächsten Samstag...hab ich irgendwie im Gedächtnis...soll wohl ein Flatytrain übers dortige Roadgap gehen



Fängt ja gut an, kann ich nicht  wahrscheinlich werde ich am 02.05. wieder in Wibe sein. Aber beim Roadgap müsste ich eh passen ...

Ich glaube die Dämpferverstellung ist der Bringer, hab den Coil jetzt im Mittelloch, fühlt sich wesentlich besser an. Ich bin mal gespannt


----------



## Soulbrother (20. April 2009)

2.5? Kommste dann doch nicht mit nach Ogau?


----------



## Jako (20. April 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> 2.5? Kommste dann doch nicht mit nach Ogau?



.....ich glaube nicht das Ogau am geplanten 1. mai wochenende aufmacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (20. April 2009)

Schade...Samstag kann ich nicht.Sonst würde ich auch eher vorschlagen alle Flatlines hintereinander den ganz großen Drop zu springen...um die Big Mountainqualitäten zu beweisen ;-)


----------



## bestmove (20. April 2009)

Jako schrieb:


> .....ich glaube nicht das Ogau am geplanten 1. mai wochenende aufmacht


Das befürchte ich auch und daher musste ich eine Entscheidung treffen. Ogau kommt später ran, ihr seit doch hoffentlich mehrmals vor Ort?!


----------



## Soulbrother (20. April 2009)

Jako schrieb:


> .....ich glaube nicht das Ogau am geplanten 1. mai wochenende aufmacht



Noch soviel Schnee oder was?Das sind doch noch 11Tage bis dahin...also dann nimm aber mal die Schippe in die Hand und hol dir am besten gleich noch den Mario dazu 

Wenn nicht wäre der nächste sinnvolle Termin wohl über Pfingsten,inkl. Rocky Testcenter in Ogau.



Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Schade...Samstag kann ich nicht.Sonst würde ich auch eher vorschlagen alle Flatlines hintereinander den ganz großen Drop zu springen...um die Big Mountainqualitäten zu beweisen ;-)



Jo,mach du mal,ich schau mir das dann gerne an. 
Irgendwie find ich dieses Ding total sinnlos,hat keinen flow,Bender-mäßiges Runterfallen.Jeder wie er es mag.


----------



## Jako (20. April 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Noch soviel Schnee oder was?Das sind doch noch 11Tage bis dahin...also dann nimm aber mal die Schippe in die Hand und hol dir am besten gleich noch den Mario dazu
> 
> Wenn nicht wäre der nächste sinnvolle Termin wohl über Pfingsten,inkl. Rocky Testcenter in Ogau.



unten habe ich ja schon fast alles weggeschaufelt  aber am kolbensattel liegt halt doch noch einiges.... der tobi hat so seine zweifel das es am 01. klappt.... aber wenn das wetter so bleibt wird´s ja vielleicht doch was. ich bin pfingsten auf jeden fall auch da  winterberg ist mir zu weit, aber wer weiß, vielleicht komme ich ja doch mal.


----------



## bestmove (20. April 2009)

OK, also halte ich erstmal Pfingsten für Ogau frei


----------



## Flame-Blade (20. April 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Jo,mach du mal,ich schau mir das dann gerne an.
> Irgendwie find ich dieses Ding total sinnlos,hat keinen flow,Bender-mäßiges Runterfallen.Jeder wie er es mag.



Das auf jeden Fall...aber die 2 min kann man mal opfern um es mal "gemacht" zu haben
Kribbeln in der Bauchgegend tut es auf jeden Fall im Flug


----------



## poritz (20. April 2009)

hey ich hab mal ne frage kann sein das die jetzt blöd kommt aber aba den thread nur so überflogen abba ich weis nicht welche grösse ich nehmen soll bin ca 170cm aber erst 14 und wollte mir jetzt ein flatline holen nur ich weis nicht welche grösse . könntet ihr mir da weiter helfen ?


----------



## Deleted 10349 (20. April 2009)

Hallo Flatliners,

könnte mir bitte jemand das Rahmen-Gewicht eines Flaty's in  "L" von 2009 sagen? oder das Gesamtgewicht von einem Hobel mit 66 drinne ...

herzlichen Dank im Voraus ...

Ride hard, ride flat


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. April 2009)

habe ich jetzt mit Achse gemessen oder ohne
Das weiß ich jetzt gar nicht mehr genau, aber es stand einmal 6,16 Kg bei mir auf der Waage.

@ poritz
da du erst 14 bist und noch am wachsen bist würde ich M nehmen denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (20. April 2009)

Krass was die kids heute für Kohle haben. Nicht schlecht.

Ich wünsche aber schonmal viel Spass mit diesem Hammerbike


----------



## eb-network (20. April 2009)

hi,

bei meiner flatline bestellung ei sport-conrad.com läuft irgendwie alles schief erst habe ich es gekauft dann wieder net weil sie meine bestellung storniert haben weil ein anderer käufer gerade im laden stand und jetzt soll ich das geld ohne rechnung etc. erstmal überweisen und mal schaun ob ich eins bekomme und wenn net dann überweist man mir mein geld zurück... wasn das für methoden?

könnt ihr mir helfen?

wo bekomm ich bis freitag ein flatline her, am besten ein einser in schwarz größe M?


danke euch und ist euch sowas auch mal passiert bei nem shop oder händler?

mfg


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. April 2009)

klick

zwar nicht so billig aber wenn du höflich nachfrägst, denk ich daser da noch was machen kann


----------



## xerdanny (21. April 2009)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=32992


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. April 2009)

@ ikonoklast
sieht doch eht schon viel versprechend aus dein Flatline. Ich bin gespannt aufs Endprodukt 

mein Flatline wird bis Samstag wohl noch mit dem Update in Winterberg sein...schade. Aber bis zu den Dirtmasters wohl definitiv.


----------



## Soulbrother (21. April 2009)

Jako schrieb:


> unten habe ich ja schon fast alles weggeschaufelt  .


 sehr ordentlich.Dann ist jetzt noch der Mario mit oben dran!


> ..winterberg ist mir zu weit, aber wer weiß, vielleicht komme ich ja doch mal.


Mach doch mal,es rentiert sich.Aber wegen der Entfernung dann besser gleich für 2Tage.



bestmove schrieb:


> OK, also halte ich erstmal Pfingsten für Ogau frei


Wenn das wirklich nix wird mit 1.Mai,auf jeden fall,ja!
Und dann wäre natürlich Winterberg/2.Mai auch für uns,da spreche ich jetzt einfach mal für Niko u. Nici mit,der entsprechende Ersatz. 



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ...mein Flatline wird bis Samstag wohl noch nicht mit dem Update in Winterberg sein...schade. Aber bis zu den Dirtmasters wohl definitiv.


...wenn wir da mal nicht unter einer Brücke hausen müssen 
Hab noch keine Antwort von der "Kaminromantik" ...zur Not klappern wir am Samstag dort die Straße einfach so nochmal ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (21. April 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Mach doch mal,es rentiert sich.Aber wegen der Entfernung dann besser gleich für 2Tage.



das kriegen wir schon hin.... und dann natürlich für 2 kpl. tage - also anreise am vorabend.... und wegen dem andrang am wochende am besten mal unter der woche. oder?


----------



## Soulbrother (21. April 2009)

Ach was,also ich find das nie so tragisch am Wochenende.Auf den verschiedenen Strecken verteilt sich das eigentlich immer ganz gut.
Und wenn ich dann um die Mittagszeit ein paar mal 1o min. am Lift warten muß...mein Gott,dann kann ich auch ein bisschen durchatmen,mir ist das ganz recht.Ich packs eh nicht den ganzen Tag an einem Stück durchzubrummen.Aber aus dem Grund nehme ich fast immer nur 10er Karten,da hat man keinen Zeitdruck...find ich persönlich am besten


----------



## poritz (21. April 2009)

cool danke


----------



## eb-network (21. April 2009)

wenn alles klappt habe ich morgen mein flatline hoffentlich spätestens donnerstag... danke...

heute ist mein slayer gekommen:


----------



## Jako (21. April 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> wenn alles klappt habe ich morgen mein flatline hoffentlich spätestens donnerstag... danke...



zu 80% morgen, zu 20% am donnerstag  ich habe es schon gesehen.... sieht echt geil aus 

meine neuen laufräder sind da, etwas anders als geplant, aber ich bin voll zufrieden - aber seht selbst....


----------



## eb-network (21. April 2009)

gemein....heul.... haste foto? LOL


----------



## Jako (21. April 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> gemein....heul.... haste foto? LOL



leider nein.....nur von meinem


----------



## eb-network (21. April 2009)

sehr sehr schick... mir gefällt schwarz besser, deshalb nen einser...

hoffe kommt moirgen, wäre dann ne gute woche für mich (heute slayer morgen flatline...träum)

LOL

mfg


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. April 2009)

sehr cooles Flatline! 

aber immer diese Maple Leaf Aufkleber


----------



## neikless (21. April 2009)

wooohooo dickes ding !
sticker sind halt dein ding sowie einige andere dinge wie reifen und bremse aber das
ist wirklich gut so ... niclas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (21. April 2009)

Gefällt mir mit den neuen Laufrädern auch viel besser als mit den silbernen Deemax.
Was die maple leafs angeht,muß ich den beiden allerdings zustimmen.

Wer findet die Flaty´s als erster? 




...hab ich eben im Album von "PukyPitt" gefunden.


----------



## neikless (21. April 2009)

ich sehe deine weisse pampers also muss dein bike davor sein
und ja es es passt, den ich hock links an deiner seite, in meinem
kümmerlichen outfit  dein helm leuchtet irdgenwie aber am woe hab ich die sechs richtigen
und dann kauf ich dir auch nen Giro ...


----------



## Soulbrother (21. April 2009)

ich hab von deinen Magenkrämpfen da gar nix mitbekommen,war wohl erst nach unserem üppigen lunch


----------



## neikless (21. April 2009)

... 15 kg zäpfche oder was .. Kinder seit vorsichtig mit dem - leicht-bau-onkel



mein hat normale 21 kg


----------



## Jako (22. April 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> wooohooo dickes ding !
> sticker sind halt dein ding sowie einige andere dinge wie reifen und bremse aber das
> ist wirklich gut so ... niclas



ja ja, die ahornblätter flacken halt massenweise bei mir rum  ohne gefällt es mir auch nicht richtig, ich finde das oberrohr sonst so nackig. auf die reifen bin ich schon gespannt - sind die GG - wollte ich mal ausprobieren, sollen ja super grip haben und dafür auch gleich weggerubbelt sein..... sonst kommt wieder minion drauf.


----------



## Ikonoklast (22. April 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> @ ikonoklast
> sieht doch eht schon viel versprechend aus dein Flatline. Ich bin gespannt aufs Endprodukt




Dankeschön  Wenn die Kurbeln die Woche noch kommen würden, wär es sogar bis zum Wochenende fertig


----------



## Jako (22. April 2009)

schreibt doch mal bitte eure meinung dazu......

ich habe letztens bei meinem händler in die vorbaukiste gelangt und einen diabolus d2 vorbau gekauft.... ich wußte gar nicht das es den auch 0° ohne rize gibt, so einen habe ich zufällig erwischt, aber erst zuhause festgestellt.

vorher - rize d2 und rizer diabolus lenker





nacher - 0° ohne rize d2 und atlas lowrizer





ergonomisch wie beim cc-renner oder tourer spielt es ja keine rolle, aber wie wirkt sich die tiefere front beim fahren aus? überschlagsgefühle wird es ja im vergleich nicht gleich geben - außer vielleicht bei extremen steilabfahrten. wie sieht es beim springen aus? sitzt (steht) man vielleicht noch mehr "im" bike? was habt ihr für erfahrungen? 
(mir gefällt er bzw. es übrigens besser)


----------



## Livanh (22. April 2009)

ist ja aktuell trendig lenker mit weniger rize zu fahren.
grund dahinter ist folgender: aktuelle rahmen kommen durch langhubige gabeln vorne eh sehr hoch, da braucht es keine überhöhung durch den lenker mehr.
durch den niedrigeren lenker kommt so mehr druck aufs vorderrad, gut für kurven und bringt generell ein nicht so chopperlastiges fahrgefühl.
auf steilstücken solltest du mit deinem flatline eh kaum probleme kriegen.
am ende bleibts aber auch ein gutes stück geschmackssache.


----------



## Jako (22. April 2009)

Livanh schrieb:


> durch den niedrigeren lenker kommt so mehr druck aufs vorderrad, gut für kurven.



sehr gutes agument


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (22. April 2009)

Meine Meinung als nicht Flatline-Besitzer: Ich finde die untere Variante richtig schön, lass es so.


----------



## Jako (22. April 2009)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Meine Meinung als nicht Flatline-Besitzer: Ich finde die untere Variante richtig schön, lass es so.



mir geht´s ja nicht darum welche schöner ist.... mir geht´s um die unterschiedlichen fahreigenschaften..... das kann ich natürlich auch selber ausprobieren, aber man kann sich hier ja ganz gut austauschen und über erfahrungen "sprechen"


----------



## Standrohr (23. April 2009)

teste es einfach 

toller ratschlag wa 

ist aber so, ist halt letzlich doch Geschmacksache
ich persöhnlich mag Chopper Feeling überhaupt nicht
wie schon erwähnt ist es vor allem bei highspeed von Vorteil mehr Druck aufm VR zu haben - lässt sich so einfach besser in die Kurve pressen und bringt generell mehr Kontrolle am VR.
Mag halt lieber ne aggressivere Geo - hab auch den sattel relativ weit draussen.

Generell ist es oft so das Trickorientierte Fahrer eher etwas höher fronten an ihren rädern haben, racer halt eben flachere.

zu überschlagsgefühlen kommt es deshalb aufm Flatty bestimmt nicht


----------



## eb-network (23. April 2009)

@Jako: danke flatline ist heute gekommen, bin noch am schrauben...

fotos folgen heute abends gegen 23 uhr... 

mein slayer werd ich verkaufen.

flatline ist *rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*


----------



## eb-network (23. April 2009)

hier die ersten bilder, bessere kommen noch:


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. April 2009)

gratulation


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eb-network (23. April 2009)

danke..naja nur das gewicht... naja muss ein bissle noch weniger werden wenn ich so 18 erreichen würde wäre gut. was für ein luftdämpfer könnt ihr empfehlen oder ratet ihr mir ab? wiege 95kg tendenz abnehmend ;-) 

und welche laufräder, bzw. hat einer ein lrs mit roten naben für mich die leichter sind als die die drann waren?

mfg


----------



## eb-network (23. April 2009)

aso, ich überlege mir ne hammerschmidt einzubauen was haltet ihr davon bzw gibt es erfahrungen (beim einbau probleme gehabt etc)?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. April 2009)

könnte dir meine anbieten ;D
Luftdämpfer hin oder her muss jeder selbst für sich entscheiden... ich persönlich bevorzuge Dämpfer mit Feder


----------



## Standrohr (24. April 2009)

bevor ich an den Dämpfer gehe würde ich erstmal die ganzen anderen Bleienten rauswerfen - Kurbel, Anbauteile, Sattel etc.

und dann viehleicht mal ne T-Feder, die 250g Mehrgewicht zum Luftdämpfer stören dann auch nicht so extremst.


Der schwarze Frame mit Totem ist aber superschick - da könnt ein richtig tolles flatty draus werden


----------



## Soulbrother (24. April 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ai ai ich will auch!! Diesen Samstag bin ich da!
> 
> Ich konnte das Flatline bisher nur im Deister richtig testen. Ich finde es klasse.
> Den Rest werde ich in Wiberg testen



 wird diesen Samstag leider nix bei mir,du weißt ja warum.Aber dafür dann lieber Nächste wieder richtig in Ogau/Winterberg,je nachdem.
Ich werde am Woe mal ne lockere Runde auf dem Pipeline drehen,das sollte möglich sein.Sorry Buddy 



Jako schrieb:


> schreibt doch mal bitte eure meinung dazu......
> 
> nacher - 0° ohne rize d2 und atlas lowrizer



 viel besser,aber das wirst du beim Fahren selbst feststellen !
Mir wäre allerdings der Atlas mit 685mm am Flaty zu schmal.Dann hätte ich an deiner Stelle eher zum Diabolus in LowRise gegriffen,mit 710mm.


cu Männers,nächste Woche 





@eb-network:Glückwunsch!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. April 2009)

ja glückwunsch zum Flatline eb-network.

@ Soulbrother
ja kein Ding. Ich werde morgen auch relativ häufig im ruhigen Fahrstil auf dem 4X, 6X und dem Continental Track zu finden sein. Fahrtraining für meine Freundin 

@ jako
ja da ist auch sehr viel Geschmackssache dabei.
Ich persöhnlich finde ein bisschen höher immer am besten. Mein RMX war sehr hoch. Mein Flatline hat auch einen 0° Vorbau aber ein 38mm Riser. Das passt perfekt und ist ein schöne Mittelding.

Mir würde das mit der alten Vorbau-Lenkerkombi besser gefallen.


----------



## eb-network (24. April 2009)

hab mir heute die hammerschmidt bestellt...mal sehn wie sie ist....


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. April 2009)

Samstag war mein Flatline das erste mal im Bikepark.
Fährt sich echt ganz gut. 
Nur das tiefe Trelager bedarf eine kleinen Änderung meiner Fahrweise.
Den Bashguard habe ich im Steinfeld beinahe in 2 Teile zerbrochen  und das Pedal hatte auch ein paar mal leichten Bodenkontakt.


----------



## bestmove (27. April 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ... Nur das tiefe Trelager bedarf eine kleinen Änderung meiner Fahrweise.
> Den Bashguard habe ich im Steinfeld beinahe in 2 Teile zerbrochen  und das Pedal hatte auch ein paar mal leichten Bodenkontakt.



Ich glaube das tiefe Tretlager ist auch mein Problem, hatte auch diversen Bodenkontakt. Habe jetzt den Dämpfer im Mittelloch, ist dadurch entscheidend höher gekommen. Freue mich auf die ersten Tests am Samstag


----------



## Soulbrother (27. April 2009)

Ich habs euch doch schon im Winter gesagt,36er Kb und 165er Kurbeln sind ein "Muß" beim Flaty ,alles andere ist Käse.Und selbst mit dieser Kombi läßt es sich nicht immer vermeiden,daß man trotzdem mal Bodenkontakt hat.Wenns ins Geballer rein geht,also viele dicke Wurzeln oder Steine,dann hilft nur mit möglichst viel Schwung hinein,aufhören zu treten,Pedale waagerecht und die Karre mit dem Schwung dadurch zu pushen bzw. auch durch prejumping noch zu ergänzen 

Ihr bekommt das hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. April 2009)

ja jetzt klappt es auch. Es war nur ungewohnt dem RMX gegenüber.
Zur Zeit habe ich ja noch einen 38er Bashguard aber die KeFü soll ja eh demnächst weichen. 

Das habe ich auch kurz gemacht, das war mir dann aber zu Hoch. Ich habe es schnell wieder umgeschraubt.


----------



## Livanh (27. April 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


>



man also dein flaty macht mal wirklich was her !!


----------



## Soulbrother (27. April 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ja jetzt klappt es auch. Es war nur ungewohnt dem RMX gegenüber.
> Zur Zeit habe ich ja noch einen 38er Bashguard aber die KeFü soll ja eh demnächst weichen.


Wundert mich eh das du Kontakt im Steinfeld hattest,du alter Poser fliegst doch eigentlich immer über alles drüber 



> Das habe ich auch kurz gemacht, das war mir dann aber zu Hoch. Ich habe es schnell wieder umgeschraubt.


Der tiefe Schwerpunkt ist ja auch gerade das Positive,was das Flaty ausmacht.Lieber bissl die Fahrweise anpassen und dafür die Vorteile voll nutzen.



Livanh schrieb:


> man also dein flaty macht mal wirklich was her !!


Das wirkt nur durch mich so


----------



## eb-network (27. April 2009)

so erstmal der dämpfer.... will nie wieder was anderes.

ansonsten werden lenker, vorbau und sattelstange gegen RF Diabo.... getauscht.

morgen müsst diue hammerschmidt kommen...freu mich


----------



## eb-network (27. April 2009)

aso wer auch ein haben will hätte noch einen neu für 300....  hoffe ist erlaubt der satz ;-)


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. April 2009)

ja nur immer der allerletzte Stein der Quer über die Strecke geht.
Endweder genau mit dem Vorderrad oder mit dem Kettenblatt.
Jetzt springe ich dort nicht mehr ab.


----------



## Soulbrother (27. April 2009)

sooo weit fliegst du da,du Sack...was du da zuviel an Schwung hast fehlt mir um genau zwischen das Steinfeld und den Steinbalken zu kommen


----------



## eb-network (27. April 2009)

mal noch ne frage... grübel imme rnoch wegen der laufradfrage. könnt ihr mir helfen? welche kombi fahrt ihr? am liebsten wär mir wenn man rot eloxiert einbringen kann (nabe?)..

danke euch

das flatline fährt sich sau geil, will nix mehr anderes fahren...


----------



## Jako (27. April 2009)

hi, rote naben - da gibt es hope, oder bellacoola (beide schön laut) oder ganz edel chris king (zur zeit nicht lieferbar) mit den üblichen felgen wie mavic, dt-swiss oder oder.... wie wäre es den mit den neuen 2350er von dt-swiss? wäre doch fetzig zu deinem rahmen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. April 2009)

wie schong gesagt schau bei mir in die Galerien und überlegs dir


----------



## eb-network (27. April 2009)

@jako: die dtswiss sind ja goil...also mit deinem radl bin i ja top zufrieden, was kosten den die laufräder bei dir für mich *zwinker* lol


----------



## eb-network (27. April 2009)

@Hunter-dirt: sind das die an deinem flatline? wenn ja was sind das für felgen dachte schon ich seh deetraks felgen???

und was willste haben? gehe davon aus das es hinten 150mm/12mm ist oder?

mfg


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. April 2009)

richtig! nein?? das sind EX823er Felgen
ja, hinten is normal beim Flaty ;-) 150mm/12mm


----------



## xerdanny (28. April 2009)

@eb-network wo hast denn deine hammerschmidt bestellt zu welchem preis und welche ausführung? kannst ja privat mailen wenn des net öfentlich machen magst...

meine müsste die tage auch eintreffen


----------



## eb-network (28. April 2009)

@xerdanny: bei nem local bike dealer, hier in potsdam. habe die AM genommen weil:
sie doch ein wenig leichter ist
weil sie für meine zwecke ausreicht und der einzige unterschied zur FR ist das der äußere Ring stabiler ist und die kurbeln ca 2mm dicker sind... also solange ich net von nem haus hüpfen will reicht denke ich die AM aus oder was denkt ihr...? 

bin gespannt wie sie am bike aussieht, wird bestimmt ne umstellung sein wegen optik... müsste heute kommen.. ;-)

habe mir die dtswiss freeride felgen bei jako bestellt, danke dir nochmal dafür ...sorry hunter ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerdanny (28. April 2009)

ja die am reicht denke ich auch völlig aus .. also ich finds schon ne hammer erfindung das teil bin sie schon mehrfach gefahren hoffe mein rahmen hat schon die öse zur zugbefestigung sollte aber so sein hoffe beides fliegt die woche noch ein... lokal händler da haste sicher ordentlichen fetten preis bezahlt...


----------



## eb-network (28. April 2009)

600


----------



## xerdanny (28. April 2009)

das ist echt dolle wie mein händler um die ecke im netz bekommste se ab 419 euro!!!

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...midt-All-Mountain-Getriebe-Kurbel::15545.html


----------



## funbiker9 (28. April 2009)

xerdanny schrieb:


> ja die am reicht denke ich auch völlig aus .. also ich finds schon ne hammer erfindung das teil bin sie schon mehrfach gefahren hoffe mein rahmen hat schon die öse zur zugbefestigung sollte aber so sein hoffe beides fliegt die woche noch ein... lokal händler da haste sicher ordentlichen fetten preis bezahlt...



Mir wurde mein Flatline ebenfalls für diese Woche zugesprochen 
Hoffentlich stimmts...denn laut Aussage Händler befindet es sich schon im Lager von Bikeaction


----------



## xerdanny (28. April 2009)

meins ist in england vorige woche eingetroffen müsste sich auf dem weg zu mir befinden... kanns kaum erwarten elende warterei macht ein verrückt jeden tag rennt man wien kleinkind zum briefkasten und hofft aufn zettel )


----------



## funbiker9 (28. April 2009)

xerdanny schrieb:


> meins ist in england vorige woche eingetroffen müsste sich auf dem weg zu mir befinden... kanns kaum erwarten elende warterei macht ein verrückt jeden tag rennt man wien kleinkind zum briefkasten und hofft aufn zettel )



Mittlerweile sehe ich das alles ziemlich nüchtern...glaub das alles erst wenns da ist 

...aber trotzdem es gribbelt schon wieder


----------



## xerdanny (28. April 2009)

mit sicherheit tuts das... naja ich hätt dann fast in deutschland zugeschlagen wenn noch ne absage gekommen wäre aber ich hab halt son schnäpple gemacht das ich mirs noch einmal verkniffen hab und gewartet hab und siehe da nun ist er ja im anmarsch...


----------



## funbiker9 (28. April 2009)

...wenns klappt, dann darf es am Samstag nach Bad Wildbad


----------



## xerdanny (28. April 2009)

naja dann hoffen wir mal das sich die woche noch was tut blöder feiertag ist ja auch noch drin...


----------



## funbiker9 (28. April 2009)

Ja der 1. Mai 

Dann fang ich mal an meinen Fahrradgott zu beschwichtigen...daß es klappt und wir am Wochenende ne Jungfernfahrt machen können 

also los..... 

 ....................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerdanny (28. April 2009)

lieber gott sei mein gast und segne was du uns bescheret hast grins


----------



## neikless (28. April 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ich habs euch doch schon im Winter gesagt,36er Kb und 165er Kurbeln sind ein "Muß" beim Flaty ,alles andere ist Käse.



das "Muß" ist "Käse"
klar hast du nicht unrecht !
aber ein MUß ist das keinesfalls nur eine möglichkeit
die ,und du wirst mir ende july recht, geben an grenzen stoßen kann!
eine 36-11T kombi wirst du in Whistler garantiert ausfahren
und dir das eine oder andere mal wünschen noch ein bißchen
mehr gaaaaasen zu können.
auf extra tech trails ist das sicher richtig aber im WC werden auf schnellen
strecken sicher auch 38er und sogar mehr T´s gefahren! auch am flatline und ähnlich tiefen bikes!

Mr. freeride hat auch einen weiteren punkt angesprochen
man muss seine fahrweise etwas umstellen sich auf das tiefe
tretlager einstellen ... 

also jeder findet seine lösung , sowas wie ein muss und alles andere ist käse ist blödsinn , sorry !


----------



## Flame-Blade (28. April 2009)

xerdanny schrieb:


> das ist echt dolle wie mein händler um die ecke im netz bekommste se ab 419 euro!!!
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...midt-All-Mountain-Getriebe-Kurbel::15545.html



Da fehlen dann aber noch Sachen wie Innenlager,Schalter etc.

Die Komplettpreise liegen schon eher bei 600


----------



## Soulbrother (28. April 2009)

Das man die Fahrweise umstellen muß hab ich auch schon gesagt,und das trotzdem noch,obwohl schon mit 36er Blatt und 165er Kurbel.
Von daher ist und bleibt alles andere Käse,es sei denn es ist dir egal das KB und Kurbeln ziemlich bald im Arsch sind und du keinen gescheiten Lauf hinbekommst weil du ständig hängenbleibst.*Achtung:**!Bezogen auf  ordentliche Dh-Strecken!*

Glaubs mir ruhig Nici,ich hab eine ganze Saison tiefes Tretlager/Sunday hinter mir.

Auf Waldautobahnen ala Freecross/Winterberg oder der A-Line,worauf du dich immer beziehst, magst du natürlich Recht haben,da kann man auch ein 40er fahren und 175er Kurbeln.

Und bzgl. WC,Sam fährt ein 36er


----------



## xerdanny (28. April 2009)

komplett 539 oironen...
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...t-All-Mountain-Kurbel-Komplettset::14776.html


----------



## neikless (28. April 2009)

ich galube es immer noch nicht 
und ich glaub auch nicht das SamHill immer auf jeder WC strecke
das selbe KB fährt egal ob 36... 38... 40er

und genau das ist das ding es gibt keine patentlösung !

ich für meinen teil finde 38T besten kompromis
bin mein flatline & das demo flatline beide mit 38er
gefahren ohne probleme auf strecken wie diese ! 





winterberger freeX bin ich sogar schon mitt 44T und 3 KB ohne kefü
ohne probleme runter  und selbst auf dem wiberg DH geht sicher auch ein 40er 

mit der 165 kurbel gehe ich dir allerdings uneingeschränk recht
selbst mit 165er habe ich beim treten "boden"kontakt
beim rollen ist es ja eh wurscht ! ob 165 oder 175
was macht den beim rollen das 36 zum 38 in mm aus ? an "bodenfreiheit" ?


----------



## xerdanny (28. April 2009)

ja ja jaaaaaahh eben versandbestätigung nun endlich bekommen für mein flatline pro also noch 2-3 tage geduld dann bin auch ich erlöst...


----------



## funbiker9 (28. April 2009)

xerdanny schrieb:


> ja ja jaaaaaahh eben versandbestätigung nun endlich bekommen für mein flatline pro also noch 2-3 tage geduld dann bin auch ich erlöst...



GLÜCKWUNSCH


----------



## xerdanny (28. April 2009)

danke danke nun drück ich dir auch noch gaaaaanz doll die daumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (28. April 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ich galube es immer noch nicht ?
> und ich glaub auch nicht das SamHill immer auf jeder WC strecke
> das selbe KB fährt egal ob 36... 38... 40er
> und genau das ist das ding es gibt keine patentlösung !



War mir eh klar  ...ist aber nunmal so,obs dir nun gefällt oder nicht,aber lassen wir mal WC den WC sein 



neikless schrieb:


> ich für meinen teil finde 38T besten kompromis
> bin mein flatline & das demo flatline beide mit 38er
> gefahren ohne probleme auf strecken wie diese !


Da sehe ich jetzt auch noch kein Problem.Die Sektion ist ja fast glatt im Gegensatz zu unseren deutschen DH Strecken wie Bad Wildbad,Ochsenkopf,Ogau,Illmenau,Rittershausen usw.
Und eben genau dafür (deutsche Strecken die ich zu 99% in der Saison nutze)baue *ich *mir zumindest *mein *Bike auf,nicht für die Strecken in Whistler auf denen man dann auch mit 38 oder 40 gut fahren kann.Und dafür lautet die Patentlösung nunmal 36,soviel Bodenfreiheit rauskitzeln wie nur irgend geht.



neikless schrieb:


> winterberger freeX bin ich sogar schon mitt 44T und 3 KB ohne kefü
> ohne probleme runter  und selbst auf dem wiberg DH geht sicher auch ein 40er
> 
> mit der 165 kurbel gehe ich dir allerdings uneingeschränk recht
> ...



Es wird wirklich Zeit,daß du mal anspruchsvollere Strecken kennenlernst als Winterberg,dann wirst du diesen verlängerten Freecross mit 2 Steinfeldern drin auch nur noch scherzhaft  als DH bezeichnen.  

Bei unserem letzten Besuch dort habe ich auch wieder feststellen müssen,daß selbst beim Rollen der Unterschied bei der Kurbellänge spürbar gegeben sein kann,nämlich in der letzten matschigen Kurve vor der Wiese hab ich das Kurvenäußere Pedal durch den Brabbes gezogen.175 wäre noch 1cm weiter drin gewesen.

Und wenn es bei der KB-größe auch nur 2-3mm sind die du gewinnst,mußt du sie bei diesem tiefen Tretlager einfach mitnehmen,siehe Niko´s 38er Bash...wer weiß,die 2-3mm zum 36Bash hätten vielleicht den Unterschied ausgemacht. 

Soll und kann jeder machen wie er will,das sind nur gutgemeinte Ratschläge von mir


----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. April 2009)

War am Sonntag in Wildbad, hab bis auf einen kleinen Aufsetzer keine weiteren Probleme gehabt und das bei einem ziemlich zügigen Tempo. Einer seits hast du recht Soul, dass z.B meine Kombo mit 40T Blatt und 170 Kurbel bei ein bischen anspruchsvolleren Strecken zur Sache gehen kann und man höllisch aufpassen muss das man nach dem nächsten Stein nicht aufm Boden liegt. Aber wie gesagt sogar Wildbad kann man damit fahren und das mag schon einiges heißen!

*@funbiker9*
Wenn du am Sonntag da sein wirst, kann es gut möglich sein das wir uns treffen ;-)

*@xerdanny*
gratulation!


----------



## Soulbrother (28. April 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> und ich glaub auch nicht das SamHill immer auf jeder WC strecke
> das selbe KB fährt egal ob 36... 38... 40er




O.K. dann lass uns das doch einfach am Sonntag, 10.mai in la bresse/frankreich überprüfen:

http://labresse-worldcup.com/accueila.html

Ich hätt voll Bock drauf


----------



## eb-network (28. April 2009)

da isse und der rest der heute kam:


----------



## xerdanny (28. April 2009)

sehr schön mal sehen wenn meine hammerschmidt einfliegt hoffe zeitnah zum rahmen


----------



## GM210 (28. April 2009)

Mal ein etwas längerer Blick auf das schicke WC Flatline:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXgzftHgIh0"]YouTube - Scott Beamont Rocky Mountain Flatline[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (28. April 2009)

hammerschmidt hm ... da bin ich mal gespannt !

hm lecker ich hätte auch gern titan achsen für mein flatline (vid)


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. April 2009)

bei meinem Flatline ist endlich die neue Lenkerzone komplett!





es kann am Samstag also wieder richtig losgehen.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. April 2009)

sieht das nach nem Sunline Lenker aus?  

Vid:
naja... fands auf den Bildern besser O_O


----------



## Jendo (28. April 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> O.K. dann lass uns das doch einfach am Sonntag, 10.mai in la bresse/frankreich überprüfen:
> 
> http://labresse-worldcup.com/accueila.html
> 
> Ich hätt voll Bock drauf



Ich werde ganz sicher in La Bresse dabei sein! Ist noch jemand von Euch da?



GM210 schrieb:


> Mal ein etwas längerer Blick auf das schicke WC Flatline:
> 
> YouTube - Scott Beamont Rocky Mountain Flatline



Das Flatline gefällt mir unglaublich gut!


----------



## Soulbrother (28. April 2009)

Hey cool Robert,sehen wir uns auch mal


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. April 2009)

jup ist ein Sunline V1 in 340mm und 38er Rise. Und endlich der neue Hope Vorbau farblich passend zu den anderen Hope Parts.

Hm? Nachdenklch macht mich Neikless jetzt schon! Soll ich also vorsichtshalber ein 38er Blatt mitnehmen nach Whistler ja?
By the way: "Huijui habe ich bock darauf!!! Nicht mehr all zu lange !"


----------



## funbiker9 (29. April 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> jup ist ein Sunline V1 in 340mm und 38er Rise. Und endlich der neue Hope Vorbau farblich passend zu den anderen Hope Parts.
> 
> Hm? Nachdenklch macht mich Neikless jetzt schon! Soll ich also vorsichtshalber ein 38er Blatt mitnehmen nach Whistler ja?
> By the way: "Huijui habe ich bock darauf!!! Nicht mehr all zu lange !"



Nach Whistler...mein Neid ist dir sicher


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (29. April 2009)

Jendo schrieb:


> Ich werde ganz sicher in La Bresse dabei sein! Ist noch jemand von Euch da?



Werd auch dort sein! Ist ja von uns nicht sooo weit.


----------



## mecton (29. April 2009)

Hello,

to my flatline with a fox DHX 3 in 240mm which size of spring correponds ?
3.00 or 3.25

Thanks


----------



## mecton (29. April 2009)

Hello,

For my Flatline with a Fox DHX 3 in 240mm, which spring corresponds ?
3.00 or 3.25 ??

thanks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (29. April 2009)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Werd auch dort sein! Ist ja von uns nicht sooo weit.



HA!
Das "uns" passt wunderbar. Bin seit einer Woche auch in Freiburg sesshaft 
Da können wir ja mal ne Runde fahren gehen.
Mfg
Robert


----------



## eb-network (29. April 2009)

@hunter_dirt: wiso verkaufst den schicken rahmen? was fährst denn jetzt?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (29. April 2009)

vorerst garnichts mehr weils bei mir finanziell nich besonders is... ja auch die Wirtschaft bei mir is im Eimer xP


----------



## eb-network (29. April 2009)

verkaufst nur den rahmen? oder magst den rahmen tauschen gegen ein anderen und dazu noch was geld? wenn du interessiert bist dann gib ma deine nummer... so hättest geld und kannst trotzdem fahren...mfg


----------



## neikless (29. April 2009)

ich bitte das im kindergarten bzw bikemark auszutragen ...
wir waren den ganzen tag fleissig schaufeln und würden gern entspannen ..


----------



## Hunter-dirt (29. April 2009)

eb-network sowas macht man per pm aus ;-)


----------



## eb-network (29. April 2009)

ups... rotwerd


----------



## Soulbrother (30. April 2009)

Wer hats Schnäppsche gemacht?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290311128555

Los,raus mit der Sprache


----------



## MrFaker (30. April 2009)

lg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerdanny (30. April 2009)

so nun hab auch ich endlich heute ne große postkiste bekommen :

hier die ersten vorab bilder... die hammerschmidt ist leider noch nicht da also noch kein endstand... laufradsatz wird im winter überarbeitet will jetzt erstmal fahren ... ansonsten mal sehen was sich noch ergibt in der praxis...

hier ein paar bilders...





















ps sorry für die bildquali ist nurs handy gewesen...


----------



## eb-network (30. April 2009)

gratuliere.. für den preis hätt ich den pro rahmen auch noch genommen ....


----------



## xerdanny (30. April 2009)

woher weisst du was ich bezahlt habe???


----------



## eb-network (30. April 2009)

steht doch da....


----------



## xerdanny (30. April 2009)

steh grade aufm schlauch wo steht was?


----------



## MrFaker (30. April 2009)

@xerdanny

schickes teil 

lg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerdanny (30. April 2009)

danke hab auch lange gesammelt die teile grins hab ja im januar durch diebstahl mein rmx verloren und nun jeden tag gewartet auf das neue und noch immer keinen cent von der versicherung gesehen die schweine ...


----------



## funbiker9 (1. Mai 2009)

xerdanny schrieb:


> so nun hab auch ich endlich heute ne große postkiste bekommen :
> 
> hier die ersten vorab bilder... die hammerschmidt ist leider noch nicht da also noch kein endstand... laufradsatz wird im winter überarbeitet will jetzt erstmal fahren ... ansonsten mal sehen was sich noch ergibt in der praxis...
> 
> ...



wow sehr sehr geil 
Wirklich klasse die Farbcombi, da kann man gratulieren 

Wünsch dir nen heiden Spaß damit


----------



## eb-network (1. Mai 2009)

so jungens...meine hammerschmidt ist dran...breites grinsen...läuft top kann ich nur empfehlen. bilder kommen heute abend fehlen jetzt nur noch meine dtswiss fr2350 laufräder von jako

mfg


----------



## eb-network (1. Mai 2009)

erste fotos, bessere folgen wenn die neuen laufräder da sind:











so jetzt fehlt nur noch der LRS und der KING Steuersatz(rot) dann erstmal fertig.......

muss sagen fährt sich saugeil (wenn man das so sagen darf ;-) ) bereue es net bei rocky geblieben zu sein, muss ja zu meiner schande gestehen wollte erst ein nicolai aber naja rocky wurzeln und das flatline design verpflichten LOL


----------



## Gign (1. Mai 2009)

Sehr geil 
Warum die AM Version?


----------



## slayerrider (1. Mai 2009)

hm, Luftdämpfer und dann Diabolusstütze kann ich nicht so verstehen.


----------



## eb-network (1. Mai 2009)

am weil ich keine relevanten unterschiede (die ich net verschmerzen konnte) ausmachen konte zur fr version. luftdämpfer, weil ich finde ist die bessere wahl(mein empfinden was funktion etc. angeht) und sattelstütze weil ich was stabiles haben wollte und ich wollte die kombi vorbau/lenker/sattelstütze von einer firma haben....

wiegt insgesamt 19,2 kg finde ist ok da es einweinig noch runter geht wegen den laufrädern und den neuen pedalen....

fährt sich gut und vermittelt mir beim fahren ein stabilen und zuverlässigen eindruck, das ist mir wichtig


----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. Mai 2009)

aber ich bitte dich, kürze bitte die Stütze, so siehts nicht gerade gesund aus.


----------



## neikless (1. Mai 2009)

... ziehe den hut !


----------



## xerdanny (2. Mai 2009)

@eb-networks schaut auch recht lang aus deine hamemrschmidt welche kurbellänge hast denn genommen? ich hoffe meine kommt die woche endlich ich will endlich kein laufrad mehr ich will mal treten ... diese warterei bringt einen um... ich hab die fr 165 bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eb-network (2. Mai 2009)

hab ne 170er genommen AM gibt es nur in 2 größen FR gäbe es noch in 165mm aber ich konnt es verschmerzen... geht auch so gut, also mit der hammerschmidt fährt es sich echt geil sogar "bergauf" LOL 

wegen der sattelstange...hmm... kürzen? weis noch net entscheide ich später wenn ich doch mal länger gerade aus fahre dann hab ich es doch gern 5cm höher unterm arsch...

naja mal sehn

gruss an alle


----------



## Hunter-dirt (2. Mai 2009)

die Stütze müsste theoretisch 30cm lang sein wenn du 5 noch höher machst dann sind wir rund bei 10cm dann wären 20cm noch übrig und 10cm sollte die Stütze drinn sein, nach meiner Berechnung könntest du dann 10cm absägen


----------



## eb-network (2. Mai 2009)

hmmm....


----------



## retrospecs (3. Mai 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> wiegt insgesamt 19,2 kg finde ist ok da es einweinig noch runter geht wegen den laufrädern und den neuen pedalen....



aber mit 19,2 kg macht's doch bergauf keinen spaß, warum dann eine hammerschmidt?


----------



## eb-network (3. Mai 2009)

wirst es net glauben... ich komme hoch und genau das ich nach 4m net mehr absteigen muss, das macht mir spass und wenn ich speed brauche gehts auch ab(habe das 24z kettenblatt drann hinten sramx0 kasette) bin mehr als zu frieden....

hier mal komplett (noch ihne neue LRS):


----------



## Jako (3. Mai 2009)

hi eb, mach noch den hässlichen roten kettenstrebenschutz weg und wickel dir solide eine zur hälfte aufgeschlitzten schlauch rum dann ist dein flatline perfekt


----------



## eb-network (3. Mai 2009)

naja mal sehn... trotzdem danke... ich freu mich auf die laufräder Jako... hoffentlich kommen die endlich morgen..... ;-)


----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. Mai 2009)

jako schon neue muddys drauf?


----------



## Jako (3. Mai 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> jako schon neue muddys drauf?



sind neue GG.... und ich bin gespannt wie sie sind.... ich hoffe ich kann sie am samstag bei der saisoneröffnung in ogau testen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. Mai 2009)

okay gib dann bitte ein Testbericht ab ;-)


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Mai 2009)

noch besser sind Fenstergummidichtungen die man direkt auf und unter die Kettenstrebe klebt. Dann noch mit möglichst gleichfarbigem Gewebeklebeband verstärken und fixieren.
Das hat den Vorteil das der Hinterbau trotzdem noch in seinem vollem farblichen Glanz erstrahlt 

@ jako
sehr cool. Die graue 888 passt echt gut zum goldenen Rahmen.


----------



## Ikonoklast (3. Mai 2009)

Das letzte ist super!!


Ich hoff immernoch, dass diese Woche endlich mal mein Vorbau + Kefü kommt und ich mal ne Runde rollen gehen kann


----------



## eb-network (4. Mai 2009)

die 2350 laufräder sind da ;-) fotos heute abend...

mfg


----------



## eb-network (4. Mai 2009)

so hier die neuen felgen...scheeeen sind se wa?

suche immer noch nen chris king steuersatz 1 1/5 auf 1 1/8 in rot...











die schicken radtaschen brauche ich net wer neue dtswiss taschen braucht kann sich ja melden.... ;-)


----------



## Standrohr (4. Mai 2009)

oh man... das flatty ist echt nice
andere Pedale und gut ist


aber das goldene oben ist noch nen tacken feiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Mai 2009)

was mich optisch noch stört ist der Kettenstrebenschutz... mach lieber ne Autofolie drüber kostet zwar en bischen, aber es sieht schöner aus. Ansonsten neue Laufräder passen perfekt


----------



## retrospecs (5. Mai 2009)

Ich schließe mich Hunter-dirt an. *Bike schaut geil aus*, aber der rote Kettenstrebenschutz geht gar nicht!


----------



## Jako (5. Mai 2009)

.....meine rede schon ganz oben.... kettenstrebenschutz muß schwarz....

mit den 2350er  -  genau wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe  -  perfekt 

jetzt übertreibe es aber nicht mit dem rot (pedale, steuersatz, sattelklemme oder sonst was) ein schwarzer chrisking sehe pefekt aus.


----------



## eb-network (5. Mai 2009)

ok dann ein schwarzer hat einer einen neuen ?


----------



## retrospecs (5. Mai 2009)

Nimm doch einfach einen alten Fahrradschlauch, wickel ihn richtig feste drum und befestige ihn dann mit scharzen Kabelbindern. Fertig und schaut gut aus.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. Mai 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> noch besser sind Fenstergummidichtungen die man direkt auf und unter die Kettenstrebe klebt. Dann noch mit möglichst gleichfarbigem Gewebeklebeband verstärken und fixieren.
> Das hat den Vorteil das der Hinterbau trotzdem noch in seinem vollem farblichen Glanz erstrahlt



naja gut schaut es nicht aus.


----------



## cliomare (5. Mai 2009)

Können mir mal die Flatline Fahrer schildern, wie sich das Bike so fährt?

Hintergrund ist der, dass ich derzeit ein Switch fahre und mit dem Gedanken spiele, mir (zusätzlich) noch ein fetteres Bike zuzulegen. Das Switch lässt sich trotz 20 Kg Gewicht noch perfekt hochkurbeln (mache oft FR Touren mit Anstiegen über 1000 Höhenmetern), da es bei uns jetzt aber zunehmend Shuttelmöglichkeiten gibt, hätte ich nichts gegen ein Bike mit mehr Federweg (Dämpfungstechnisch find ich das Switch nicht so gut, da find ich den Hinterbau vom SX Trail viel potenter).

Was mir vorschwebt: ein Bike mit 200mm Federweg vorne und hinten, das ein möglichst scluckfreudiges Fahrwerk hat.
Es sollte dabei aber noch sehr agil sein, da bei uns viele Trails sehr verwinkelt und technisch extrem anspruchvoll sind (Geo also mehr FR als DH-Race). 
Im Bikepark sollte es auch Spass machen und auch für Nortshorefahren etc gut geeignet sein.
Und man sollte mit dem Bike auch noch zur Not mal ein paar hundert Höhenmeter aufwärtskurbeln können, sprich Sitzposition für Uphills noch halbwegs geeignet und vorne 2 KB oder Hammerschmidt möglich.

Erfüllt das Flatline meine Anforderungen? Vor allem der Vergleich zum Specialzed Demo würd mich interessieren (ist das besser geeignet?)!
Lieg ich richtig in der Annahme dass das Flatline eher ein sehr (zu) schwerer Rahmen ist und man bei meinen Anforderungen mit anderen, leichteren DH/FR Bikes besser bedient ist?

Danke für alle Meinungen und Grüße!


----------



## eb-network (5. Mai 2009)

nimm ein dhx 5.0 Air dämpfer und ne hammerschmidt und ne totem(wie bei mir)
total geil fahre das selbe was du beschrieben hast... bin mit der kombi mehr als zufrieden..

musste mich die ersten minuten ans flatline gewöhnen, weil irgendwie komisches gefühl der tiefe schwerpunkt und so, aber jetzt will ich kein anderes fahren.

wegen flatline kaufen, frag ma Jako habe mein kompletbike von ihm DAUMEN HOCH für JAKO.. ;-)


mfg


----------



## rolandh (6. Mai 2009)

Marzocchi 888 ATA zum absenken, Fox DHX Air mit Propedal und eine Hammerschmidt. Damit kommt man hoch und sehr schnell runter!

Gruß Roli


----------



## cliomare (6. Mai 2009)

Danke mal für die Antworten. 
Wie fährt sich das Flatline auf engen Trails? Ist es mehr eine Bolzmaschine zum Racen oder eher ein verspielter Freerider?

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (6. Mai 2009)

... ich hatte mal einen erfahrungbericht über soulbro´s flatline
geschrieben siehe 4-7 seiten zuvor ... je nach aufbau
leicht und agil aber ein switch ist es eben nicht !!!


----------



## neikless (6. Mai 2009)

so war das damals



neikless schrieb:


> es ist in der tat schwer Flatline und Switch miteinander zu vergleichen,
> mein Flatline (M) geht auch deutlich mehr richtung big mountain freeride
> und wohl auch dh wobei ich denke das flatline immer noch mehr FR als DH ist
> sicher wird wie auch immer wenn es denn soweit ist
> ...



nur single ply reifen sind eben nicht jedermanns sache bzw nicht uneingeschänkt sinnvoll
ich muss sagen der luftikus roco fühlt sich besser an als gedacht fast wie coil aber eben nur fast
und er schmatzt schön aber wie sagte jemand mal " italienische mädchen müssen bei der auf-und-ab
bewegung schmatzen" auch wenn das mehr auf gabeln gemünzt war 

das 36Ter Kettenblatt nervt halt total  just kiddin (insider) trotzdem geht auch ein 38Ter


----------



## bestmove (6. Mai 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ...
> und er schmatzt schön aber wie sagte jemand mal " italienische mädchen müssen bei der auf-und-ab
> bewegung schmatzen" auch wenn das mehr auf gabeln gemünzt war
> 
> *das 36Ter Kettenblatt nervt halt total  just kiddin (insider) trotzdem geht auch ein 38Ter*


... den konnte er sich nicht verkneifen  Aber die Italienerin hats mir glaub ich angetan


----------



## cliomare (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo neikless,

danke fÃ¼r dein ausfÃ¼hrliches Zitat.
Das klingt ja mal nicht so schlecht. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich mir wohl einen Coil DÃ¤mpfer nehmen wÃ¼rde (mir gefallen die LuftdÃ¤mpfer optisch einfach nicht so gut), 2-Ply Reifen und wohl auch eine DC Gabel. Insofern wÃ¼rden sich 15 Kg sicher nicht ausgehen.
SC Gabel hab ich ja im Switch und mich wÃ¼rds sehr interessieren, einmal ein Bike mit einer DC zu fahren.


Momentan sind das eh noch Gedankenspiele, da ich noch ein paar Monate arbeiten muss bis ich wieder einige tausend â¬ Ã¼brig hab. Dann will ich mir aber unbedingt ein zweites Bike kaufen und vielleicht komm ich an das Flatline halbwegs gÃ¼nstig ran. Die England-billig-Demo-Aktion hab ich leider verschlafen, das Ã¤rgert mich jetzt ziemlich 

GrÃ¼Ãe!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. Mai 2009)

zu SC und Freeride kann ich übers Flatline nichts berichten.
Ich fahren eine Fox 40 in dem Rahmen bin vollkommen zufrieden, so wie ich mir das immer vorgestellt habe. Dämpfer und Gabel arbeiten astrein mit dem Rahmen der mit seiner Beinfreiheit und super Kurvenlage echt eine Klasse für sich ist. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Flatline ein reines DH Geschoß, was allein schon an dem massiven Rahmen liegt (ist nur meine Meinung). Jeder sollte sich selber ein Bild davon machen. Vielleicht haste mal irgentwo ne Chance eins Probe zu fahren evtl. auch schon mit deinen Vorstellungen.


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Mai 2009)

...geht mit seinen 15Kg ab wie Sau


----------



## GM210 (7. Mai 2009)

immer wieder herrlich das teil. meins läuft grad auch mit ner sc gabel, da die 888rcv schon den geist aufgegeben hat und eingeschickt wird. so ein kack.


----------



## neikless (7. Mai 2009)

mit den 2ply´s sind das min. 15,9Kg du Angeber


----------



## MrFaker (7. Mai 2009)

soulbrother sein flat gefällt mir auch richtig richtig gut 

wäre auch vom aufbau mein geschmack

lg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (7. Mai 2009)

Sehr geiler Aufbau, an den Pedalen könnte man ja sogar auch nochmal ~200g rausholen.
Mit 5.10 ist ja eh ziemlich egal, auf welchen Flatpedals man unterwegs ist. Grip hat man immer


----------



## bestmove (7. Mai 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ...geht mit seinen *15Kg* ab wie Sau


 sag mir das du beim tippen nur von der 7 abgerutscht bist.
Was für ne Lenkerbreite fährst du eigentlich? Ansonsten bin ich dran deine Inspirationen aufzuarbeiten


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. Mai 2009)

nee bestmove das stimmt schon ;-)


----------



## Soulbrother (7. Mai 2009)

@bestmove,zum Gewicht:


neikless schrieb:


> ..ich dürfte heute in wiberg Souly´s flatline testen
> bei gleicher rahmen größe aber deutlich niedrigeren gewicht
> um die 15 kg sowie einer single crown forke waren die unterschiede
> deutlich "riesiger" als erwartet ...


! 

Lenkerbreite ist 710mm.Hoffe deins ist bis Pfingsten/Ogau fertig aufgearbeitet...wird schon werden 

@condor
mit so leichteren Magnesium Pedalen,bei meinen gut 100KG,hätte ich definitiv Angst um meine Gesundheit


----------



## neikless (7. Mai 2009)

mit den mag pedalen brauchst du keine angst haben !

710mm breiter lenker ist mir am flatty schon zu schmal geworden
fühlt sich BMXig an  bissel spaß dabei aber wenn man sich mal
an das lange elend gewöhnt hat sind breite lenker echt der hammer
ich hab 760 (glaub ich)

souly dein aufbau ist echt sehr geil ich befürchte nur das das jetzt oft kopiert werden wird
und dann bist du schuld das das flatline vom big bike zum slopestyle freelightbike
verkommt


----------



## Soulbrother (7. Mai 2009)

Etwas anderes ist es ja auch nicht   ...jedenfalls kein richtiger DHer,denn dieses Ding kommt ja erst noch,hoffentlich und bald

Wenn ich so ein monstermäßig breites Kreuz hätte wie du oder Arnold,dann bräuchte ich natürlich auch so´ne Poserstange vorne dran 

Morgen,Boppard?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (7. Mai 2009)

ne morgen schaff ich nicht samstag willingen !


----------



## GM210 (7. Mai 2009)

Mit 66:


----------



## Flame-Blade (7. Mai 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> mit den mag pedalen brauchst du keine angst haben !




Sag das nicht...und ich wiege garantiert keine 100kg 


Ich werde erstmal wieder auf etwas schwerer Alupedale umsatteln...

Souls Aufbau gefällt mir sehr gut.Lass es so ;-)


----------



## numinisflo (7. Mai 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


>



F*cking hot to death!
Das ist so ein gigantisches Bike geworden Axel. Chapeau!
Definitiv das beste Flatline bisher.


----------



## eb-network (9. Mai 2009)

hi ,

kann mir einer von euch eine BIS N´Dee besorgen NEU bzw. was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen mit der Firma, wenn es denn welche gibt oder würdet ihr mir net zum kauf raten und wenn  wiso?

puh... danke euch

mfg


----------



## mussso (9. Mai 2009)




----------



## neikless (9. Mai 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> hi ,
> 
> kann mir einer von euch eine BIS N´Dee besorgen NEU bzw. was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen mit der Firma, wenn es denn welche gibt oder würdet ihr mir net zum kauf raten und wenn  wiso?
> 
> ...




ich durfte die BOS N-dee heute in Willingen kurz testen 
WOW ! fühlt sich zucker sahnig an ! leider mit fast 3 kg doch kein leichtgewicht
 ... aber im flatty könnte ich sie mir sehr gut vorstellen
als kleiner ersatz für 888 oder fox 40 & co (DC)

im vergleich zur zb fox 36 float fast 1 kg schwerer !


----------



## xerdanny (10. Mai 2009)

so nun ist meins auch komplett und gestern eingefahren wurden...


----------



## MrFaker (10. Mai 2009)

xerdanny schrieb:


> so nun ist meins auch komplett und gestern eingefahren wurden...



sehr lecker, nur hättest bisschen den sattel ablassen können 

lg chris


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Mai 2009)

ja muss ich auch sagen. Sehr schön aufgebaut 
Nur...willst du wirklich mit dieser Dämpfereinstellung fahren?
Erinnert mich ein wenig an ein Bender-Bike mit diesem hohen Tretlager.
Ich habe es letzte Woche auch mal ausprobiert und sofort wieder umgeschraubt. Ich fand das ging gar nicht.



xerdanny schrieb:


> so nun ist meins auch komplett und gestern eingefahren wurden...



Das Braune ist auch sehr schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (10. Mai 2009)

Nachdem ich die Lg1 Kettenführung nirgends mehr bekomme :-/ gibts jetzt eben eine Mrp. Brauch ich iscg oder iscg05?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. Mai 2009)

gute Wahl! 

iscg


----------



## MrFaker (10. Mai 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ja muss ich auch sagen. Sehr schön aufgebaut
> Nur...willst du wirklich mit dieser Dämpfereinstellung fahren?
> Erinnert mich ein wenig an ein Bender-Bike mit diesem hohen Tretlager.
> Ich habe es letzte Woche auch mal ausprobiert und sofort wieder umgeschraubt. Ich fand das ging gar nicht.
> ...




stimmt bissel ähnlichkeit ist da 

lg chris


----------



## xerdanny (10. Mai 2009)

wie gesagt habs gestern erst fertiggestellt als die hammerschmidt gekommen ist ... fahrwerkssetup wird sicher noch ne weile dauern eh ich da mein optimum gefunden habe also nicht als endstandsehen...


----------



## mussso (10. Mai 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Das Braune ist auch sehr schön.



Danke! Ich brauch nur noch einen neuen Lenker und einen gescheiten Vorbau. Ich tendiere zu dem silberfarbenen Sunline V1. MR.Freeride und fierceworxx haben den glaub ich auch.
Nur beim Vorbau weiss ich noch nicht so recht...
Neue Pedale und Griffe sind auch unterwegs.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. Mai 2009)

habe ihn auch inklusive des Vorbaus... schaus dir mal im Fotoalbum an.


----------



## Ikonoklast (10. Mai 2009)

Wenn silbernen Lenker, dann hol dir auch noch nen silbernen  Vorbau. Ich hab gehört, dass es da von Pointone perfekt verarbeitete gibt


----------



## mussso (11. Mai 2009)

Ok, danke für die Tipps!
Ich tendiere zum Sunline Vorbau. Sieht einfach am besten aus und passt am besten zum Lenker und den Griffen.


----------



## Soulbrother (11. Mai 2009)

Ja,ich will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (11. Mai 2009)

Wow!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (11. Mai 2009)

gefallen tuts mir immernoch nicht, obwohlse gut damit abgehen...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. Mai 2009)

njoa, auf diesem Bild gefällt es mir ganz gut. Schöne Farbe!


----------



## iNSANE! (11. Mai 2009)

Schön und stimmig!  Gfoid ma!


----------



## frankweber (11. Mai 2009)

Geiles Teil - sehr fein!


----------



## RattleHead (11. Mai 2009)

ist ein flatline SXC : )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (11. Mai 2009)

ich finde die Dämpferaufnahme und der Steg vom Sattelrohr zu viel "gewurschdel", beim alten ist das ein bischen stimmiger gemacht worden und hat zu sagen eine "Linie".


----------



## neikless (12. Mai 2009)

diese verstrebung haben sie von Cannondale :kotz:


----------



## swabian (12. Mai 2009)

Hat irgendwie nichtsBesonderes, das alte Flatty finde ich von der Machart her einfach schöner, einfach mal was anderes als der Mainstream und sieht auch echt derbe aus
Ja gut, wahrscheinlich ist das neue Flatty leichter!


----------



## mecton (12. Mai 2009)

Ich bin französisch, Ich spreche ein wenig deutsch.
Ich messe 1.79M, welche Größe muß mir er für Flatline?
S oder M ????
Danke.


----------



## Soulbrother (12. Mai 2009)

M


----------



## mecton (12. Mai 2009)

OK Danke ;-)


----------



## bestmove (12. Mai 2009)

Hey Souly, nur ein Buchstabe is ja nen bissl dünn 

@mecton
Ich bin ca. 1,74 und fahre Größe S und finds schon fast zu klein. Daher auf jeden Fall Größe M


----------



## mecton (12. Mai 2009)

Ich zögere zwischen ein S und ein M!


----------



## neikless (12. Mai 2009)

ich 1.79m ==>>> Flatline M (medium) passt perfect !

S ist zu klein !


----------



## Hunter-dirt (12. Mai 2009)

1.81m > M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eb-network (12. Mai 2009)

so hab mir ne BOS N´DEE bestellt müsste bis Freitag am bike sein.... mal sehn ob se wirklich so gut ist wie man sagt..

Fotos und Fahrbericht folgen...

verkaufe jetzt meine "gut eingefahrene" RS Totem Coil... für 600.... MFG


----------



## el Lingo (12. Mai 2009)

eb, gibt es bei Dir auch mal etwas, das nicht ständig ausgetauscht wird?


----------



## Jako (13. Mai 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> verkaufe jetzt meine "gut eingefahrene" RS Totem Coil... für 600.... MFG



 behalte die lieber mal..... ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das du die nach ein paar probefahrten mit der BOS wieder einbauen möchtest.....


----------



## eb-network (13. Mai 2009)

@el_Lingo: naja was soll ich sagen teste gerne ;-)

@jako: wiso denne, soll doch net so schlecht sein... oder weist du was was ich net weis?


mfg


----------



## Jako (13. Mai 2009)

.....ich weiß nur das die totem saugut ist, und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die BOS (für mich) spürbar besser wäre.... probiers und berichte....


----------



## el Lingo (13. Mai 2009)

Testen ist gut, aber man sollte irgendwann auch mal ankommen. Außerdem vertrete ich, wie ja der eine oder andere schon weiss, eh die Meinung, dass der Fahrer und nicht unbedingt das Material, den Ton angibt. Ohne damit Dir gegenüber eine Wertung abgeben zu wollen.


----------



## eb-network (13. Mai 2009)

ok.. stimmt...

totem ist saugeil... genau deswegen will ich wissen wie die bos ist... und weis ja auch das der fahrer den ton abgibt, aber naja will das beste haben am bike... unabhängig von meinen fahrerischen können...

so bin ich halt und andere freun sich dann was günstiger zu bekommen ;-) ist doch auch was oder? LOL

also wer interesse hat an der totem melden ist perfekt eingefahren ;-)


----------



## ac-aachen (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 


was für ein Gabelschaftdurchmesser hat das Flatline? 1 1/8?


----------



## GM210 (13. Mai 2009)

Das Steuerrohr im Flatline hat 1.5 Zoll Durchmesser Andi  , aber Du hast den Reduziersteuersatz drinn und kannst deshalb normale 1 1/8 Zoll Gabeln fahren. Also alles von 888 bis Fox 40


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ac-aachen (13. Mai 2009)

Sehr gut!  Dann ist ja alles bestens? Wer ist egtl. Andy?


----------



## ac-aachen (13. Mai 2009)

Was hast du für ein Vorbau daruf? Basti! ;-)


----------



## slayerrider (13. Mai 2009)

Alesana ich warte immer noch auf deines.


----------



## Jendo (13. Mai 2009)

Flatline Prototyp in La Bresse


----------



## mussso (14. Mai 2009)

Simmons und sein neues und ein Dreck:

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/75192/


----------



## MrFaker (14. Mai 2009)

video und location hammer 

lg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Mai 2009)

oh ja. 
Das Video macht so viel mehr Laune biken zu gehen als das NWD getrickse.

Beide  hoch.
Und das Flatline macht auch eine sehr gute Figur.


----------



## MrFaker (15. Mai 2009)

jep gefällt mir auch besser - müsste man mal dem wade schreiben ob er ne kleine tour mit uns macht, kennt sicher jede wurzel 

lg chris


----------



## eb-network (15. Mai 2009)

so da ist sie drinn:






und hier drann ;-) :

Berichte folgen...


----------



## Sw!tch (15. Mai 2009)

Geil aussehen tut sie! Ist die eigentlich auch in Schwarz zu erwerben?


----------



## iNSANE! (15. Mai 2009)

Geile Sache! Darüber hab ich auch schon nachgedacht...aber dann bitte noch mit dem Sextoy Dämpfer 

Bin gespannt was Du berichtest!


----------



## eb-network (15. Mai 2009)

also bin jetzt 10km gefahren(straÃe, mini trails durch den wald und bin ma ein bissle mit ihr irgendwo runtergesprungen max. 1,5m und schnelle federpassagen wie treppen ca. 200 stufen ;-) )

also, das ansprechverhalten ist, obwohl noch net eingefahren, der hammer, besser als totem, und die war schon gut. 
die spricht sogar an wenn man sie den berg rauf schiebt (kurz vor dem mini trail) ;-)
fÃ¼hlt sich auch sehr steif an wobei ich sagen muss rein gefÃ¼hlsmÃ¤ssig ist die totem steifen. auch rein gefÃ¼hlsmÃ¤ssig finde ich das innen leben sau geil, also wie die gabel arbeitet kann man net mit RS oder FOX vergleichen finde ich man fÃ¼hlt und merkt irgendwie das da rennsporttechnik drinnsteckt... aber fairerweise muss ich sagen, kann auch nur kopfsache sein (so nach dem moto kostetn Ã¼ber 1tâ¬ also muss sie gut sein ;-) ) 

aber insgesamt wÃ¼rde ich sagen besser als totem bisher aber mal abwarten wie sie ist wenn sie eingefahrne ist und wenn mal das ein oder andere anspruchsvollere gelÃ¤nde kommt.

im moment wÃ¼rd ich sagen:

wer ein wenig mehr ausgeben will soll die BOS holen wer dies nicht einsieht, will oder kann oder was auch immer dagegenspricht dann ist die Totem coil die erste wahl

gruss


----------



## eb-network (15. Mai 2009)

aso, hoffe verwechsele das net wieder aber die tauchrohre (sind doch die weißen oder) sind rein optisch genau so wuchtig wie die der totem... nur für den den es interessiert, ich finds aber schön.... das es so ist ;-)

falls ich was vergessen habt fragt einfach...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. Mai 2009)

mal ne andere Frage, hast du das Innenleben einer Fox Gabel schonmal gesehen?


----------



## eb-network (15. Mai 2009)

es geht ja net darum (aber ja habe mal eine auseinandergenommen) es geht um das fahrgefühl was man merkt wie die gabel arbeitet, das meine ich... ist halt meine meinung ich fahre seit 12 jahren (leide rmit unterbrechung) fahrrad angefangen mit rocky mountain spice über elemnt , pipline, K2 , element DH etc etc. auch hatte ich rst xxl, rockshox boxxer, fox van, fox 36, fox 32, fox 40 (kurz aber ja hatte sie mal), manitou drado etc. also bin ich kein mensch der nur vom hören sagen was schreibt oder weil es teuer ist oder IN ist.

ich schreibe es denke ich aus meiner sicht fachlich richtig und darf denke ich mal nach soviel jhahren auch mal etwas gewagteres schreiben da ich nicht der bike test leser bin sondern die sachen schon unterm ... hatte. 

aber wie gesagt ist nur mein empfinden wenn ihr alle sagt bos ist doof und zu teuer und was weis ich net dann kauft euch ne 888 oder ne boxxer und haltet euch aus gesprächen raus wo es um andere marken geht nur weil man sie sich net leisten kann oder weil der kumper von der messe vom draufsetzen gesagt hat alles mist, was auch immer dann mund halten..

mich nervt es langsam, und wenn ich jeden monat ne andere gabel habe dann seid froh das es solche leute gibt weil die den anderen dann sagen können was taugt ein produkt oder net (vorrausgesetz man benutzt sie entsprechend ;-) ).

net sauer sein oder persönlich nehmen, ich bin einer die Downhill  schon gefahren sind da waren die meisten noch net ma hinterm lenker etc. also will und muss ich mich nix sinnfreies anhören.#

wenn euch das stört was ich an material habe und das ich öfters neue sachen kaufe dann sagt es und ich poste nix mehr.

gruss und gute nacht


wie gesagt nicht persönlich nehmen.. ;-)


----------



## eb-network (15. Mai 2009)

und wegen der frage, mache eine fox auf und dann eine bos und du weist und siehst den unterschied. qualitativ etc. aber nur eine meinung unter vielen aber das was man sieht spiegelt sich bei mir im fahrgefühl (was das arbeiten der gabel angeht) wieder....

und nebenbei gesagt man muss net alles aufmachen um qualitative unterschiede mit zu bekommen..


mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (15. Mai 2009)

ich mag lieber DC im Flatline
aber die BOS könnt ich mir auch in meinem vorstellen
durfte sie mal testen fühlt sich wirklich smooooooth an 
und optischer eindruck qualitativ sehr sehr hochwertig


----------



## swabian (15. Mai 2009)

Wann kaufst Du Dir endlich eine BOS Idylle, würd mich brennend interessieren

Bin noch hin und hergerissen zwischen Fox 40 und BOS Idylle!



P.S. hatte mal BOS Dämpferkartuschen an einer 888 verbaut und die fühlten sich nicht schlecht an, gingen nicht so schnell durch den Federweg (top mittl. Bereich), bereue es, daß ich sie nicht gekauft habe!


----------



## neikless (15. Mai 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> mal ne andere Frage, hast du das Innenleben einer Fox Gabel schonmal gesehen?



was meinst du die "SEELE" 
schon klar kommt auf die "inneren werte an " 

ich find die BOS schnuckelig !


----------



## neikless (15. Mai 2009)

bin zwar kein leichtbau-jünger aber die BOS Idylle ist mir tick zu schwer

also BOS n´dee , Fox 40 in pink oder grün oder gleich eine Manitou Dorado (2009) (wenn überhaupt neue gabel)


----------



## eb-network (15. Mai 2009)

die BOS Idylle hat das selbe innenleben wie die BOS N´DEE (oder umgekehrt inkl. selben tauchrohren)  wollte einfach keine doppelbrücke mehr fahren ;-) nur die pro variante sieht ein wenig anders aus auch optisch mit den ext. ausgleichsbehälter. ;-)

nochwas... doe steckachse find ich sehr schick weilsie hohl ist ;-) und jetzt kommt was unlogisches: weis zwar was die n´dee wiegt aber finde macht sich net negativ bei mir bemerkbar.

mfg


----------



## GM210 (15. Mai 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> es geht ja net darum (aber ja habe mal eine auseinandergenommen) es geht um das fahrgefühl was man merkt wie die gabel arbeitet, das meine ich... ist halt meine meinung ich fahre seit 12 jahren (leide rmit unterbrechung) fahrrad angefangen mit rocky mountain spice über elemnt , pipline, K2 , element DH etc etc. auch hatte ich rst xxl, rockshox boxxer, fox van, fox 36, fox 32, fox 40 (kurz aber ja hatte sie mal), manitou drado etc. also bin ich kein mensch der nur vom hören sagen was schreibt oder weil es teuer ist oder IN ist.
> 
> ich schreibe es denke ich aus meiner sicht fachlich richtig und darf denke ich mal nach soviel jhahren auch mal etwas gewagteres schreiben da ich nicht der bike test leser bin sondern die sachen schon unterm ... hatte.
> 
> ...



kann ich so unterschreiben. gute einstellung meiner meinung nach  

und bitte berichte weiter über die bos, wenn du noch lust haben solltest.


das baby hier würde mich reizen im flatline. wenn es sie denn irgendwann mal geben sollte. die alu-variante der dorado:


----------



## eb-network (16. Mai 2009)

schick ;-) dorado ist auch was feines ;-)


----------



## Standrohr (16. Mai 2009)

na schon am überlegen die Bos zu verkaufen.... 

sorry, konnt ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen.

kauf soviel krams wie du willst, ist schliesslich deine kohle


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. Mai 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> und wegen der frage, mache eine fox auf und dann eine bos und du weist und siehst den unterschied. qualitativ etc. aber nur eine meinung unter vielen aber das was man sieht spiegelt sich bei mir im fahrgefühl (was das arbeiten der gabel angeht) wieder....
> 
> und nebenbei gesagt man muss net alles aufmachen um qualitative unterschiede mit zu bekommen..
> 
> ...



Ich habe nichts gegen Meinungen anderer, es war schließlich nur ne Frage . Und ich glaub dir ja das die BOS super ist, konnte sie leider noch nicht testen. Deshalb werde ich auch keine Meinung zu deiner schreiben, weil irgentwo muss ja was dahinter stecken was du schreibst. Finds super das es noch sollche Leute gibt die nicht andauernt auf die Test's der einzelnen Bikezeitschriften hören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eb-network (16. Mai 2009)

fein fein..... ;-)

also, bin heute ma 3 stunden am stück durch den wald gesaust ;-) und habe auch ein paar treppen, bordsteine, und ne garage LOL mitgenommen....  okok von der garage ist die dann doch durchgeschlagen aber alle snoch heile ;-) und auch kein "springen" beim ausfedern. 

bin bis jetzt wirklich sehr zufrieden, frage mich nur wofür sind die 2 kleinen schrauben auf den oberen kappen, weil ein minuspunkt gibts, die gabelk kam ohne anleitung oder so...

aber naja vielleicht weis es einer von euch ode rich bekomm es auch so noch raus ;-)

so teste dann mal weiter


----------



## swabian (16. Mai 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> fein fein..... ;-)
> 
> 
> bin bis jetzt wirklich sehr zufrieden, frage mich nur wofür sind die 2 kleinen schrauben auf den oberen kappen, weil ein minuspunkt gibts, die gabelk kam ohne anleitung oder so...
> ...



Ich habe die Gabel nicht mehr genau in Erinnerung, habe auch erst eine gesehen

es kann sein, dass sie 2 zusätzliche Schrauben zum entlüften der Gabel hat wie bei Motocross Gabeln, welche sich auch aufpumpen und über die Simmerringe Luft ziehen!
Einfach mal rausdrehen wenn es geht, wenn sie ein Anschlag haben sind sie zum Einstellen der Dämpfung, aber die haben eine Rasterung!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Mai 2009)

also ich muss sagen, die BOS würde mich auch mal interessieren.

Jetzt endlich mit 240er Dämpfer, und fertig für die Dirtmasters und die restlichen Termine 
dann ganz jetzt ja losgehen


----------



## eb-network (16. Mai 2009)

schick schick... ;-)


----------



## Standrohr (17. Mai 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> frage mich nur wofür sind die 2 kleinen schrauben auf den oberen kappen, weil ein minuspunkt gibts, die gabelk kam ohne anleitung oder so...
> 
> aber naja vielleicht weis es einer von euch ode rich bekomm es auch so noch raus ;-)



die Zugstufe sowie Hi-/Lowspeed Druckstufe hat bei der Gabel doch keine Drehknöpfe. es muss alles mit hilfe von Werkzeug eingestellt werden

anonsten check mal die homepage von bos - dort solls hilfreiche anleitungen zum einstellen geben


----------



## slayerrider (17. Mai 2009)

Statt dem hässlichen WTB würde dem Flatline ein SLR stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Mai 2009)

beim Flatline habe ich mich schon für einen anderen entschieden. 
Ab Montag ist wieder ein Flite TT drauf.


----------



## evil_rider (17. Mai 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> also bin jetzt 10km gefahren(straße, mini trails durch den wald und bin ma ein bissle mit ihr irgendwo runtergesprungen max. 1,5m und schnelle federpassagen wie treppen ca. 200 stufen ;-) )
> 
> also, das ansprechverhalten ist, obwohl noch net eingefahren, der hammer, besser als totem, und die war schon gut.
> die spricht sogar an wenn man sie den berg rauf schiebt (kurz vor dem mini trail) ;-)
> ...



naja, ne 10 jahre alte monster federte auch schon ein, wenn man das rad am sattel vor sich hingeschoben hat, und über ne gehwegplatte schob, die 5mm überstand! ;-)))

ok, ne monster basiert auf der magnum... also auch nur rennsporttechnik im bike-gerechten maßstab...


----------



## GM210 (17. Mai 2009)

evil_rider schrieb:


> naja, ne 10 jahre alte monster federte auch schon ein, wenn man das rad am sattel vor sich hingeschoben hat, und über ne gehwegplatte schob, die 5mm überstand! ;-)))
> 
> ok, ne monster basiert auf der magnum... also auch nur rennsporttechnik im bike-gerechten maßstab...




Och nee, bitte jetzt auch nicht noch hier. 

Komm, erzähl noch schnell, dass Deine bikes Dich so gut wie nichts gekostet haben und Du jetzt in der tollen Schweiz lebst.


----------



## bobtailoner (17. Mai 2009)

kurze frage an die crowd hier. gibts schon irgendwelche infos ob und wann das neue flatline zu haben sein wird???


----------



## RattleHead (17. Mai 2009)

Jonnier wins again on flatline-maxxis


----------



## GM210 (17. Mai 2009)

Gutes Rennen. Danke freecaster !!!


----------



## eb-network (17. Mai 2009)

@standrohr: zug und druckstufe ist klar ;-) was ich meine sind kleine ca: 4mm "ventile" oben rechts und links.. naja mal schaun was die homepage hergibt.. ;-)

mfg


----------



## Standrohr (17. Mai 2009)

ah so... sonst einfach mal ne mail an sportsnut - die sollen doch immer sehr hilfsbereit sein.


----------



## swabian (17. Mai 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> @standrohr: zug und druckstufe ist klar ;-) was ich meine sind kleine ca: 4mm "ventile" oben rechts und links.. naja mal schaun was die homepage hergibt.. ;-)
> 
> mfg




Wie schon gesagt, wenn Dir Druck und Zugstufe klar sind, dann müssten es Entlüfterschrauben sein!


----------



## GM210 (17. Mai 2009)

@eb-network:

Ich habe grad mal das Handbuch heruntergeladen. Dort steht:

3.1 Air Bleeding
Ndee is fi tted with two bleeding screws on the top of each stanchion.
Bleeding your forks on regular basis will reduce the pressurising effect that always happen with those forks.
We recommend to bleed your forks every 5 hours of effective riding.
All you have to do is to undo the 2 bleeding screws and put them back on, no need to compress the forks.

Es sind also Entlüftungsschrauben.
Wahrscheinlich weisst Du es mittlerweile ja schon, aber doppelt hält besser.

Gruss, Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snuffbox (17. Mai 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> kurze frage an die crowd hier. gibts schon irgendwelche infos ob und wann das neue flatline zu haben sein wird???




Soweit ich von Bike Action gehört habe, wissen die noch gar nicht ob das neue Flatline schon für 2010 für die Kundschaft bereit steht. Denke mal bei den Rocky Days gibts mehr Infos

Greez Björn


----------



## eb-network (18. Mai 2009)

@GM210: danke dir habe ich schon gewusst, nur verstehe ich den sinn net was soll ich wann entlüften bzw. wann wie oft etc.

fährt sich sehr smooooth ;-) bis jetzt hab ich die kaufentscheidung net bereut und wegen den entlüftungsschrauben da komm ich auch noch dahinter (mit eurer hilfe ;-) )

mfg


----------



## GM210 (18. Mai 2009)

GM210 schrieb:


> @eb-network:
> 
> We recommend to bleed your forks every 5 hours of effective riding.
> All you have to do is to undo the 2 bleeding screws and put them back on



Also alle paar Betriebsstunden die Schräubchen mal aufdrehen und wieder schliessen. Das ist alles. Innerhalb der Gabel baut sich wohl durch den Federungsbetrieb ein Druck auf, der zwar nicht schädlich ist für die Gabel, aber das Ansprechverhalten bzw. die Progression der Gabel verändern kann. So wie ich das verstehe gelangt Luft beim Federn in das Innere der Gabel, aber nicht mehr, oder nicht vollständig, wieder heraus. Verursacht durch die Dichtungen.
Bei Gabeln am Motorrad gibt es diese Schrauben auch. Die Marzocchi Monster war auch mit Entlüftungsschrauben versehen.

Wenn es jemand besser weiss, so darf er mich gerne korrigieren.


----------



## bobtailoner (18. Mai 2009)

@ snufbox: besten dank!!!


----------



## eb-network (18. Mai 2009)

@gm210: richtig und danke ;-)


----------



## Hedonist (18. Mai 2009)

..in winterberg sind ab sofort "flatline pro" leihbikes am start..mal mit boxxer..mal mit domain..


----------



## retrospecs (19. Mai 2009)

Netter Artikel über den Aufbau eines Flatline Pro 2009:
http://www.nsmb.com/team/3037


----------



## JPHcross (19. Mai 2009)

Sabrina Jonnier's neue Flatline mit 2 Mal WC Siege.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=501115


----------



## eb-network (20. Mai 2009)

hi,

ich nochmal, also die BOS N`DEE Gabel klare kaufempfehlung... wenn sie zu progr. wird einfach kleine schräubchen aufschrauben dann macht es "zisch" und die luft ist drausen und dann alles wieder tip top... dauer: 1 min und sollte man nur machen nach langen abfahrten über längeren zeitraum oder wenn man merkt sie wird zu progr. aber alles noch im erträglichen maße also ich finde ist kein aufwand.

die gabel fkt. sensationell je mehr man sie einfährt, desso besser arbeitet sie.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerdanny (22. Mai 2009)

neues aus der flatline front...
seit neuem knarrgeräusche nach 2 wochen... seltsam dachte ich mir und ging mal auf die suche der ursache...und habs auch gefunden... bin ziemlich enttäuscht was bei rocky so ausgeliefert wird ... zig unterschriften und stempel zur qualitätssicherung... kopfschüttel... für nen solchen rahmenpreis eigentlich ne frechheit... und das ganze bei mittlerer dämpferposition... die höchste würde garnicht funktionieren... seltsamer weise sind auf der anderen seite fast 2 millimeter luft..
das nächste bike wird wohl wirklich kein rocky mehr...


----------



## slayerrider (22. Mai 2009)

Naja, Rocky halt.
Aber hübscher Platz fürs bike.
Und wenn du es von nem Händler hast, geh den halt mal besuchen und heul bisschen rum und so mal schauen was der sagt.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (22. Mai 2009)

xerdanny das gleiche Problem war bei mir auch, allerdings auf beiden Seiten Lackplatzer oberhalb des Tretlagers.


----------



## snuffbox (22. Mai 2009)

Geh zu deinem Händler oder ruf gleich bei Bikeaction an. Das ist auf jeden Fall ein Garantiefall. (Zumindest wäre das bei uns einer.) Und der Techsupport bei Bikeaction ist echt fix und sehr kulant.  

Greez Björn


----------



## Ikonoklast (23. Mai 2009)

Die mittlere Position ist auch nicht wirklich für einen 240mm Dämpfer gedacht.


Btw. Konnte heute endlich mal nen bisschen mit meiner neuen Kiste rollen, geht wirklich guut ab!


----------



## mussso (23. Mai 2009)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Die mittlere Position ist auch nicht wirklich für einen 240mm Dämpfer gedacht.



hab ich auch so verstanden.mal davon abgesehen,als ich den 240iger in der mittleren position gefahren bin hat sich das bike etwas unstimmig angefühlt.meins hab ich jetzt seit september und bis jetzt hälts..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerdanny (23. Mai 2009)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Die mittlere Position ist auch nicht wirklich für einen 240mm Dämpfer gedacht.
> 
> 
> Btw. Konnte heute endlich mal nen bisschen mit meiner neuen Kiste rollen, geht wirklich guut ab!


 
wenns so ausgeliefert wird musses auch passen... nirgends steht eine einschränkung kann ja auch kein auto mit 300 ps verkaufen und 160er reifen


----------



## Ikonoklast (23. Mai 2009)

Steht nicht im Handbuch, welche Dämpferlänge für welches Loch gedacht ist?


Dein Radladen hat mords Mist gebaut, wenn dir das Rad so verkauft wurde!


Egal...


War heute das erste mal mit meiner Kiste heizen. Kleinen 4m Drop (sieht auf den Fotos mini aus und mein Fotomensch hatte es derbe nicht drauf...) rausgesucht, echt Zucker.

@Snuffbox: Wenn du Lust auf Big Mtn heizen hast, nehm ich dich gerne zu dem Spot mit, da gibts ganz viele nette Northshore Sachen...


----------



## pieleh (23. Mai 2009)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Die mittlere Position ist auch nicht wirklich für einen 240mm Dämpfer gedacht.
> 
> 
> Btw. Konnte heute endlich mal nen bisschen mit meiner neuen Kiste rollen, geht wirklich guut ab!





mussso schrieb:


> hab ich auch so verstanden.mal davon abgesehen,als ich den 240iger in der mittleren position gefahren bin hat sich das bike etwas unstimmig angefühlt.meins hab ich jetzt seit september und bis jetzt hälts..



Das finde ich nicht - ich fahre jetzt die zweite Saison mit 'nem 240er Däpfer in der mittleren Position und das ganze passt für mich besser als in der oberen Aufnahme...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. Mai 2009)

aber wieso sind dann bei mir jeweils auf jeder Seite oberhalb des Tretlagers Macken wenn der Dämpfer in dem vorgesehen Loch ist? Für den Preis nicht mehr! das habe ich mir geschworen... da kann ich auch zu Intense o.ä. greifen und hab mehr davon. :eek

soviel zu, love the ride!


----------



## xerdanny (24. Mai 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> aber wieso sind dann bei mir jeweils auf jeder Seite oberhalb des Tretlagers Macken wenn der Dämpfer in dem vorgesehen Loch ist? Für den Preis nicht mehr! das habe ich mir geschworen... da kann ich auch zu Intense o.ä. greifen und hab mehr davon. :eek
> 
> soviel zu, love the ride!


 
genau der meinung bin ich auch... ihre qualitätsstempel sind somit für mich wertlos... werden sicher pauschal draufgeknallt...


----------



## slayerrider (24. Mai 2009)

Bevor ich was mache, würde ich jetzt doch mal ins Handbuch schauen.


----------



## Ikonoklast (24. Mai 2009)

anderes Thema. Meine Kefü ist leider noch nicht da, aber mit der Notlösung so, kann man auf den Gängen mit passender Kettenlinie auch sehr gut fahren, ohne dass die Kette runterfliegt.
Also mal was schönes:


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. Mai 2009)

wenn das mal nicht geil aussieht 
Sattelstütze hätt ich evtl. ne komplett schwarze genommen


----------



## pieleh (24. Mai 2009)

@ Ikonoklast: Das Rad ist  geworden - hast Du es schon mal gewogen?


----------



## pieleh (24. Mai 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> aber wieso sind dann bei mir jeweils auf jeder Seite oberhalb des Tretlagers Macken wenn der Dämpfer in dem vorgesehen Loch ist? Für den Preis nicht mehr! das habe ich mir geschworen... da kann ich auch zu Intense o.ä. greifen und hab mehr davon. :eek
> 
> soviel zu, love the ride!




Na weil die Schweißnähte der Schwinge an der Stelle zu breit sind (bei mir ist das auch auf der rechten Seite der Fall) - soviel also zu fernöstlichen Fertigungsqualität ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (24. Mai 2009)

Rocky hat auch schon vor der Verlagerung nach Asien öfter mal Mist produziert. Wenn ich mich nur an die vielen oxidierten Element Signature Rahmen erinnere oder meine 12 gebrochenen Element t.o. Schwingen...


Rad kommt erst an die Waage, wenn die Kefü und die Ti Feder da sind. Fühlt sich aber nicht wirklich viel schwerer als mein Switch an


----------



## Soulbrother (25. Mai 2009)

*Dirtmasters ´09​*

​


----------



## maple leaf (25. Mai 2009)

Schicke Boxengasse...!

Wie war denn Eure Platzierung?

Mfg,

bas


----------



## MrFaker (25. Mai 2009)

falls ich nicht verwechselt habe, dann 

#54 mr.freeride 2:03,6 +12sek
#118 neikless 2:15,9 +25sek 

lg chris


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Mai 2009)

Bei mir wurde es der 61. von 160 in der Klasse "Hobby Men".
2.15,7 min.
Lief ganz gut. Nur ich hätte im Nachhinein noch mehr pedalieren können. Im Gegensatz zum Samstag war die Kraft und die Ausdauer am Sonntag wieder da. 

Aber es hat sehr viel spaß gemacht und fürs erste DH Rennen bin ich zufrieden.  

Das Flatline hat den Job auch sehr gut gemacht.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Mai 2009)

@ chris
2:03,6 wäre schön. Aber das war ich eigentlich nicht.
Und der Neikless ist gar nicht gefahren.

Ist die 118 aus der Gesamtwertung?

meine Freundin hat auch ein paar sehr schöne Bilder von Sw!tch, Soulbrother und mir gemacht. Ich werde mich da heute Nachmittag mal ransetzten.


----------



## maple leaf (25. Mai 2009)

Na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum wirklich gelungenen Race Debüt!

Hätte es beim DH Race noch einen "Best Trick Contest" gegeben, hättest Du den mit Sicherheit geholt...!

cheers,

bas

PS: *Wir woll`n die Bilder sehn, wir woll`n die Bilder sehen, wir woll`n wir woll`n die Bilder sehn!!!*


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Mai 2009)

Danke, danke! 



maple leaf schrieb:


> Hätte es beim DH Race noch einen "Best Trick Contest" gegeben, hättest Du den mit Sicherheit geholt...!


hehe, ich danke dir!  Vielleicht habe ich da was für dich


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (25. Mai 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum wirklich gelungenen Race Debüt!
> 
> Hätte es beim DH Race noch einen "Best Trick Contest" gegeben, hättest Du den mit Sicherheit geholt...!
> 
> ...




Den Glückwünschen schließe ich mich an. Bin mal gespannt auf die Bilder

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (25. Mai 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Schicke Boxengasse...!



Jo,racesupport by Bikeaction 



chrisRM6 schrieb:


> falls ich nicht verwechselt habe, dann
> #118 *neiklessine* 2:15,9 +25sek
> lg chris





Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> @ chris
> Und die *Neiklessine* ist gar nicht gefahren.



...die ist ja auch ne alte Schönwetterprinzessin...die bekommt von mir einen Satz Schutzbleche zu Weihnachten


----------



## Sw!tch (25. Mai 2009)

Hmmm, bei mir lief der Seeding Run recht gut, im Finale hab ich mir dann bei nem langsamen Baumkontakt den Bremshebel abgerissen. Bin also leider nicht mal mehr durchs Ziel gefahren


----------



## Flame-Blade (25. Mai 2009)

Mich hatte es schon am Freitag im Training böse zerissen und der Tag endete im Krankenhaus.Hab mich dann am Samstag mit Schmerzmitteln vollgepumpt um den Seedingrun fahren zu können welcher leider noch einen Sturz enthielt.
Sonntag bin ich dann aufgrund der Schmerzen gar nicht erst gestartet.

War einfach nicht mein Wochenende...

Glückwunsch an Nico...2.15 war auch meine angepeilte Zeit ;-)


----------



## GM210 (25. Mai 2009)

Na dann mal gute Besserung.


----------



## MrFaker (26. Mai 2009)

@mr.freeride

dann habe ich da bisschen was verwechselt 

von deinen fahrkünsten scheinst du aber ne bessere zeit als 2:15 zu schaffen, deine kondition nicht top?

lg chris


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Mai 2009)

Am Samstag war die Kondition nicht anwesend, weshalb ich ja am Sonntag Kraftsparender gefahren bin.
Am Sonntag war sie aber wieder voll da und ich hätte mehr Gas geben können. 

Hinzu kam noch die leichte Aufregung und die schlechten Liftverhältnisse sodass ich gerade mal 3 komplette Trainingsabfahrten gemacht habe.
Sektionstraining diehnte da eher nur der Linienwahl. 

Mit ein wenig mehr Rennerfahrung würden wir all noch bessere Zeiten fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (26. Mai 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Mit ein wenig mehr Rennerfahrung würden wir all noch bessere Zeiten fahren.




Nun,also Rennerfahrung hab ich für meinen Teil in den letzten 9 Jahren genug gesammelt,ich bin da eher schon so relaxt,daß ich auf so langen Tretpassagen wie diesmal ganz am Anfang fast vor Langeweile das Treten vergesse weils mich total nervt,ich fahr ja schließlich auf einer DH und keiner CC Strecke.
So richtig Spass hats mir dann erst gemacht,nachdem es auf die eigentliche Strecke ging mit den Doubles,Steinfeldern,Steilstück,Wurzelpassagen usw.


----------



## neikless (26. Mai 2009)

... der SAM tritt die start rampe runter , gut der ist auch aus MONSTER
und deins ist wohl leer, naja gibt ja bald nachschub


----------



## MrFaker (26. Mai 2009)

ja die sekunden laufen üblich schnell, deswegen sollte man schon vom start ab reinbolzen, bis die schenkel dampfen 

lg chris


----------



## Soulbrother (26. Mai 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ... der SAM tritt die start rampe runter , gut der ist auch aus MONSTER
> und deins ist wohl leer, naja gibt ja bald nachschub



Ich war diesmal leider nur aus VITTEL...shit  ...aber die neuen PowerBar drops sind im Prinzip ne prima Sache 



chrisRM6 schrieb:


> ja die sekunden laufen üblich schnell, deswegen sollte man schon vom start ab reinbolzen, bis die schenkel dampfen
> 
> lg chris



Jaja,schon richtig,aber dann hätte ich nach dem ersten Viertel neben rausfahren können.Aaach da hilft alles nix wenn man sich nicht schon früh in der Saison die nötige Kondition verschafft  egal jetzt,druffgschisse


----------



## maple leaf (26. Mai 2009)

@Souly

Welche Zeit ist denn bei rumgekommen...?


----------



## Soulbrother (26. Mai 2009)

Eine 2:42 im Seedingrun und im Rennen eine 2:34
Beide Läufe allerdings relativ entspannt,wie auf meinen Bildern vom Niko ja bereits zu erkennen


----------



## maple leaf (26. Mai 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Eine 2:42 im Seedingrun und im Rennen eine 2:34
> Beide Läufe allerdings relativ entspannt,wie auf meinen Bildern vom Niko ja bereits zu erkennen



Entspannt klingt nach Spass...!


----------



## mussso (26. Mai 2009)

Sorry fürs Offtopic, Bike steht zum Verkauf!
Edit: Nur Selbstabholung nähe FFM...




mussso schrieb:


>


----------



## damenveloraser (27. Mai 2009)

Hey Leute!

bin schon seit einiger zeit mitleser in diesem thread und melde mich nun zur abwechslung mal zu wort. Da mein jetziges bike keine offenbarung ist, nennen wir es mal fehlinvestition, wirds bei mir wohl bald etwas neues geben. mein mech vertreibt rocky und ich hatte schon die gelegenheit (sogar zweimal ) das flatline im gelände zu testen. das erste mal war kacke. keine ahnung wieso, vielleicht dämpfung schlecht eingestellt oder mangelnde fahrtechnik (war damals noch neu im "geschäft"). das zweite mal, 1 jahr später, war dafür sehr geil und der bock hat mich echt überzeugt. hätte aber noch ein paar fragen bzw. ich will nur euren senf dazu hören: Die Sache mit dem angegriffenen Hinterbau (Seite 70 im thread) gibt mir zu denken. da mein jetziges bike ein übelst hohes tretlager hat, habe ich mir nämlich überlegt, den 240-er dämpfer in die mittlere aufnahme zu hängen. (von wegen umstellung etc.) scheint aber nicht bei allen rahmen zu klappen. ist das nun einer von tausend oder jeder zweite?
Ausserdem interessiert mich, wie ein langer dämpfer mit einer 180er SC harmoniert? overkill? unausgewogen? wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, fährt das soulbrother so, richtig? mir gefällt die optik mit sc irgendwie besser, ausserdem wirds wohl etwas wendiger. 
und da ich mir grundsätzlich über alles meine gedanken mache: wie siehts mit der qualität aus? (Stichwort: taiwan) dass die schweissnähte des hinterbaus an dem rahmen schrabbeln bzw. umgekehrt, spricht ja nicht gerade dafür. (ich hoffe, ich breche jetzt nicht eine neue diskussion los.)

gruss aus der schweiz


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. Mai 2009)

Ich kann absolut nicht verstehen wie man freiwillig so ein hohes Tretlager haben will. 
Obendrein sieht es auch noch sch**** aus und fährt sich auch müllig.
Habe es selber mal mit dem 222er im hintersten Loch probiert.

Es sei den ihr macht Urlaub in Canada/Whistler.
Dann aber auch in Verbindung mit nem 44er Kettenblatt und 175er Kurbeln, damit die heimischen Hornissen keine Chance mehr haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damenveloraser (27. Mai 2009)

ob ich den dämpfer umhänge und damit klar komme oder nicht, ist mein problem. die frage war ja nur, ob das bei vielen rahmen zu problemen führt, also eher die regel ist, oder sich auf einige montagbikes beschränkt.


----------



## bestmove (27. Mai 2009)

@Mr.Freeride
Ich denke das hängt wohl auch vom Einsatzgebiet ab?! Bei DH geb ich Dir Recht. Was ist bei Alpinen Freeride einlagen? Wenn ich da an den 601er vom Lago denke ... Find ich schon schöner nicht an jeder Kante hängen zu bleiben. Vielleicht ist aber auch das Flatline für solche Aktionen das falsche Bike oder die Fahrtechnik is müllig 

@damenveloraser
Der eine Rahmen scheint die Ausnahme, jedenfalls kenne ich keine weiteren Fälle. Für weitergehende statistische Erhebungen mal bei bikeaction anfragen


----------



## swabian (27. Mai 2009)

Hi,

ich weiß nicht, warum das mit dem Hinterbau so eine Welle ausgelöst hat,
die Löcher sind keine Verstellung der Winkel mit einem Dämpfer, sondern daß man verschiedene Federwege mit verschieden langen Dämpfern fahren kann...240er mit über 210mm im vordersten Loch....glaub 222 (bin mir nicht sicher) im mttleren Loch mit irgendwas um die 190mm... einfach nur um ein Downhill Rad oder ein Freerider aufzubauen mit einem und demselben Rahmen!

Es wurde auch schon mal ausgiebig hier diskutiert, glaub der Mario hat ein ausführliches Statement dazu abgegeben.

Im letzten Fall war es wahrscheinlich ein fehlerhafter wo der 240er Dämpfer im mittleren Loch eingeschraubt hat....
aber dann gleich die Gerüchteküche von wegen Taiwanschrott....einfach ein Anwendungsfehler!
Bike Action hat auch irgendwo mal was über verschiedene Dämpferlängen geschrieben und eindeutig sieht man es ja an den verschiedenen Flatline Varianten mit vers. langen Dämpfern, die haben sich schon was dabei gedacht.

Also nicht verunsichern lassen, mein Flatty hat noch keine Schrabbelspuren


----------



## bestmove (27. Mai 2009)

Hier gibts den Tech-Newsletter vom April 2008 über die empfohlenen/freigegebenen Dämpfereinstellungen beim Flatline.


----------



## swabian (27. Mai 2009)

bestmove schrieb:


> Hier gibts den Tech-Newsletter vom April 2008 über die empfohlenen/freigegebenen Dämpfereinstellungen beim Flatline.


Gut, handfest widerlegt


----------



## damenveloraser (27. Mai 2009)

thx leute. damit sind eigtl. alle fragen beantwortet. ich könnte den dämpfer also in das mittlere loch hängen, allerdings wird der lenkwinkel mit sc dann derart steil, dass das fast schon xc-feeling gleicht. die idee ist damit begraben. macht aber nichts. hatte irgendwie im kopf, dass das tretlager noch einen tick tiefer ist. 366,7 geht ja absolut in ordnung.
wollte mich übrigens nicht grundsätzlich gegen die taiwan-produktion äussern, viele namhafte marken produzieren bei unseren fernöstlichen kollegen und liefern gute produkte. (logischerweise nicht nur bikefirmen) 
ah ja und noch was. 175er kurbel ist wohl definitiv zu lang oder fährt das jemand? ...insbesondere jemand der auch technische, verblockte abfahrten sein revier nennt.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mich desshalb für eine 170mm länge entschieden, weil ich mehr Bodenfreiheit haben wollte, da der Schwerpunkt eh schon genug tief ist und ich mehr in Wildbad (Geröll ect.) fahre. Soulbrother fährt eine 165er was natürlich auch seine Vorteile haben kann, oder auch nicht. Meiner Meinung nach, würde ich im Flatline keine größer Kurbel verbauen als wie 170mm, wie gesagt allein wegen der Bodenfreiheit.


----------



## neikless (27. Mai 2009)

... ich denke 165er ist besser 
der souly würde sagen : " alles andere ist käse" soweit würde ich nicht gehen
rate aber doch zu 165er


----------



## Soulbrother (27. Mai 2009)

...macht doch was ihr wollt,44er Blätter,180er Kurbeln,Hammerschmitt,240er Dämpfer ins kürzeste Loch usw. ...is eh alles Käse!  


*Hauptsache ihr rockt die Kisten,deshalb hier mal (m)ein Flaty im Einsatz:*





Vielen Dank für das Bild Andy  (S.T.A.L.K.E.R)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pieleh (28. Mai 2009)

damenveloraser schrieb:


> thx leute. damit sind eigtl. alle fragen beantwortet. ich könnte den dämpfer also in das mittlere loch hängen, allerdings wird der lenkwinkel mit sc dann derart steil, dass das fast schon xc-feeling gleicht. die idee ist damit begraben. macht aber nichts. hatte irgendwie im kopf, dass das tretlager noch einen tick tiefer ist. 366,7 geht ja absolut in ordnung.
> wollte mich übrigens nicht grundsätzlich gegen die taiwan-produktion äussern, viele namhafte marken produzieren bei unseren fernöstlichen kollegen und liefern gute produkte. (logischerweise nicht nur bikefirmen)
> ah ja und noch was. 175er kurbel ist wohl definitiv zu lang oder fährt das jemand? ...insbesondere jemand der auch technische, verblockte abfahrten sein revier nennt.



Ja - ich fahre 175'er Kurbeln. Aber da ich eh alles falsch mache (weil - ich habe ja den langen Dämpfer im mittleren Loch) zählt das ja nicht


----------



## swabian (28. Mai 2009)

Hi,

ich weiß, gehört eigentlich nicht hier her, ich habe mir jetzt für mein Flatty eine Fox 40 montiert BJ 08 mit is 2000 Aufnahme. weiß Jemand zufällig was für ein Adapter ich dazu benötige auf Postmount Sättel (Hope Tech V2 203mm)


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Mai 2009)

Du brauchst einen 160er Adapter,da die Aufnahme an der Gabel schon von160 auf 203 vergrößert angebracht ist!


----------



## swabian (28. Mai 2009)

Ah danke, sowas in der Art dachte ich mir schon, da die Löcher höher sind als an meinen alten Marzocchis


----------



## swabian (28. Mai 2009)

Shimano Adapter IS 2000/ Postmount 160 passt definitiv nicht mit den V2 von Hope, der Sattel steht an der Gabel an und nutzt nicht die ganze Scheibe, so ein Scheiß

Habe jetzt einen Hope E Adapter bestellt, hoffe der passt- kann dann leider dieses WE mitm Rocky abhaken!

P.S. Formula Oro Bianco hab ich mal grob drangehalten, die könnten passen mit dem Shimano Adapter!

Warum bauen die Amis immer so ein Schwachsinn eine Postmount Aufnahme, bzw. eine Normale IS 2000 Aufnahme wie an der Z1 oder Rockshox
Pike/Revelation hätte es auch getan!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. Mai 2009)

Hope hat andere Maße als z.B Shimano. Es gibt aber extra einen Adapter für die Fox 40 von Hope *klick*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swabian (29. Mai 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Hope hat andere Maße als z.B Shimano. Es gibt aber extra einen Adapter für die Fox 40 von Hope *klick*.



Danke, habe ihn gestern gleich bestellt, hoffe der passt!


P.S. Bei Bellacoola Cycles (Bikepark Oberammergau, hab mir eine zum testen mit) gibts sehr schöne Alu
Steckachsen in 12x150 in vers. Eloxalfarben, auch Rot für unter 20,- Euro und 76 Gramm leicht, für Leichtbaufetischisten eine Alternative zur Stahlsteckachse


----------



## Ikonoklast (29. Mai 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Du brauchst einen 160er Adapter,da die Aufnahme an der Gabel schon von160 auf 203 vergrößert angebracht ist!





Sicher?

Bei meiner 09er ists ne 160mm Aufnahme!


----------



## gobo (29. Mai 2009)

hi

ich würde gern wissen ob man mit einem flatline auf sekunden jagt gehen kann??
hatte vor mir eins zu holen(frame!)um damit 2010 im ixs cup mal mit zu fahren.da ich das teil noch nie gefahren bin weiss ich auch net wie sich das teil bei highspeed verhält.alternativ hatte ich auch schon an ein foes o. intense gedacht.es hat mich irgendwie gepacht als ich die kumpels in winterberg gesehen hab.worauf muß man achten?fährt es sich anders als ein rmx??
werde erst in willingen das teil mal fahren,würde aber schon im vorfeld wissen wie das rad so geht.

besten dank


----------



## maple leaf (29. Mai 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ich würde gern wissen ob man mit einem flatline auf sekunden jagt gehen kann??
> hatte vor mir eins zu holen(frame!)um damit 2010 im ixs cup mal mit zu fahren.da ich das teil noch nie gefahren bin weiss ich auch net wie sich das teil bei *highspeed... *verhält.



Sorry für OT aber, highspeed + Winterbeg DH - Der war echt gut!


----------



## xerdanny (29. Mai 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-F...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:3|294:50


----------



## Soulbrother (29. Mai 2009)

Der René macht mich fertig ...ohne Worte

Niko !?






Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Sicher?
> 
> Bei meiner 09er ists ne 160mm Aufnahme!



...richtig,für eine 203er Scheibe!


----------



## xerdanny (29. Mai 2009)

der hätte ja mal eher einen ton sagen können bevor ich meins gekauft hab da hätt ichs genommen


----------



## bestmove (29. Mai 2009)

Sorry Junx  ich hab nochmal alles versucht aber es ist und bleibt einfach zu klein für mich


----------



## frankweber (29. Mai 2009)

Hi Rene´
Manch einer würd barfuß fahren für die karre..........

was gibt es denn danach?  schon gepeilt?

Gruß Frank 

Ps :Was machst Du So ???
ruf mal durch, wenn Du Zeit hast.


----------



## MrFaker (29. Mai 2009)

bestmove schrieb:


> Sorry Junx  ich hab nochmal alles versucht aber es ist und bleibt einfach zu klein für mich



evil_rider kauft es dir für 210,- sicher ab 

ach ne, dafür bekommt er ja ein komplettrad 

lg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (29. Mai 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Hi Rene´
> Manch einer würd barfuß fahren für die karre..........
> 
> was gibt es denn danach?  schon gepeilt?
> ...


Hi Frank,
bin im Moment etwas ratlos, das beste was Rocky gebaut hat, war in meinen Augen das 06er und 07er Switch. Vielleicht halte ich auch erstmal die Füße still und warte die Eurobike ab 

So ist noch unklar, evtl. melde ich mich kurzfristig.

@ChrisRM6
dafür darf er höchstens mal anfassen


----------



## frankweber (29. Mai 2009)

bestmove schrieb:


> Hi Frank,
> bin im Moment etwas ratlos, das beste was Rocky gebaut hat, war in meinen Augen das 06er und 07er Switch. Vielleicht halte ich auch erstmal die Füße still und warte die Eurobike ab
> 
> So ist noch unklar, evtl. melde ich mich kurzfristig.
> ...


 

Freeriden in Kreuznach ist angesagt, spaßgarantie

Gruß Frank


----------



## Ikonoklast (29. Mai 2009)

Welche Größe fährst du? Ich find meins in S noch garnicht zu klein und ich bin nich wirklich klein, aber so fährt sich soo schön verspielt, fast so wie mein Switch nur ein ganzes Stück besser!


----------



## gobo (30. Mai 2009)

wirklich schlauer bin ich jetzt auch nicht!

danke für euro antworten


mfg


----------



## Ikonoklast (30. Mai 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ich würde gern wissen ob man mit einem flatline auf sekunden jagt gehen kann??
> hatte vor mir eins zu holen(frame!)um damit 2010 im ixs cup mal mit zu fahren.da ich das teil noch nie gefahren bin weiss ich auch net wie sich das teil bei highspeed verhält.alternativ hatte ich auch schon an ein foes o. intense gedacht.es hat mich irgendwie gepacht als ich die kumpels in winterberg gesehen hab.worauf muß man achten?fährt es sich anders als ein rmx??
> ...







Ja kann man!

Ich hab vor damit Elite Klasse zu fahren, wenn ich irgendwann endlich an Rennwochenenden Zeit finde, bin leider zu buisy im Moment, bin aber hart am trainieren und fährt sich wirklich gut. Im Gegensatz zum Rmx fährt sich das Rad ne ganze Ecke quirliger, weil das Tretlager tiefer und der Rahmen ein bisschen kürzer ist. Ich würde sagen für deutsche Strecken ist das Rad ideal, weil Highspeed gibt es ja bei uns nicht wirklich und da ist die Wendigkeit dann schon sehr von Vorteil.
Achja, bring Geld mit und bau dir das Rad einigermaßen leicht auf, sonst wirst du nicht wirklich viel Spaß haben, da der Rahmen eben doch 2Kg zu viel auf den Rippen hat. 

Jetzt ist auch endlich mal meine Kefü da. Wurde dann doch ne E13 Lg1. Jetzt fehlt nurnoch die Titanfeder, dann ist das Moped endlich komplett fertig


----------



## gobo (30. Mai 2009)

hi

ja danke für die antwort.nun das es was teurer wird dachte ich mir schon,wegen leichtbau.
was wiegt der rahmen denn?

mfg


----------



## Ikonoklast (30. Mai 2009)

Der Rahmen wiegt glaube ich knapp 6Kg mit Dämpfer. Hab ihn aber selbst nicht gewogen, musst du mal bisschen weiter vorne im Thread blättern, da hängt er irgendwo an der Waage.


----------



## Human 2.0 (30. Mai 2009)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Ja kann man!
> 
> Ich hab vor damit Elite Klasse zu fahren, wenn ich irgendwann endlich an Rennwochenenden Zeit finde, bin leider zu buisy im Moment, bin aber hart am trainieren und fährt sich wirklich gut. Im Gegensatz zum Rmx fährt sich das Rad ne ganze Ecke quirliger, weil das Tretlager tiefer und der Rahmen ein bisschen kürzer ist. Ich würde sagen für deutsche Strecken ist das Rad ideal, weil Highspeed gibt es ja bei uns nicht wirklich und da ist die Wendigkeit dann schon sehr von Vorteil.
> Achja, bring Geld mit und bau dir das Rad einigermaßen leicht auf, sonst wirst du nicht wirklich viel Spaß haben, da der Rahmen eben doch 2Kg zu viel auf den Rippen hat.
> ...



und warum willst es dann gleich wieder verkaufen wenn es so gut ist??? siehe "Postet mal Pics von euren FR und DH Bikes" - Thread????


----------



## Ikonoklast (30. Mai 2009)

Das war nicht so ernst gemeint, sondern les mal die 2 Seiten vorher. 4 Räder und alle 4 stehen zum Verkauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Human 2.0 (30. Mai 2009)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Das war nicht so ernst gemeint, sondern les mal die 2 Seiten vorher. 4 Räder und alle 4 stehen zum Verkauf...



Achso ok ;-)


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (30. Mai 2009)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Ja kann man!
> 
> Ich hab vor damit Elite Klasse zu fahren, wenn ich irgendwann endlich an Rennwochenenden Zeit finde, bin leider zu buisy im Moment, bin aber hart am trainieren und fährt sich wirklich gut. Im Gegensatz zum Rmx fährt sich das Rad ne ganze Ecke quirliger, weil das Tretlager tiefer und der Rahmen ein bisschen kürzer ist. Ich würde sagen für deutsche Strecken ist das Rad ideal, weil Highspeed gibt es ja bei uns nicht wirklich und da ist die Wendigkeit dann schon sehr von Vorteil.
> Achja, bring Geld mit und bau dir das Rad einigermaßen leicht auf, sonst wirst du nicht wirklich viel Spaß haben, da der Rahmen eben doch 2Kg zu viel auf den Rippen hat.
> ...



Ufff.....glaube die Felgen werden nicht halte?! Gib dann mal bescheid. Die Bremshebelstellung sieht auch irgendwie komisch aus??? Sonst sehr schönes Bike!


----------



## Ikonoklast (30. Mai 2009)

Felgen halten schon, sind gut stabil und machen live auch optisch einen äußerst robusten Eindruck, außerdem perfekt verarbeitet.
Die Bremshebelstellung sieht ergonomisch aus. Wenn man sich auf sein Rad in Fahrposition stellt und der Bremsfinger exakt die Verlängerung des Armes bildet ist der Bremshebel richtig eingestellt.


----------



## Livanh (30. Mai 2009)

bezweifel ich etz mal das des beim bergabfahren noch so aussieht, wenn du draufhockst 
aber du weißt ja wast machst.
schönes rad. die felgen find ich auch schick, frag dich am ende der saison noch ma ob se halten. überleg ich mir auch aweng grad die dinger.
und hi, falls du dich noch an mich erinnsert


----------



## Ikonoklast (30. Mai 2009)

Hi, gute Sache eigentlich eher, dass du dich noch an mich erinnerst, obwohl ich 12 mal den Namen gewechselt habe. Fährst du noch dein Rm7? Wie gesagt, Bremshebel passen mir so schon 
Und Felgen dürfen nach einer Saison auch ruhig am Arsch sein. Wow ist der Spruch bonzig, aber habe ich bisher immer so gemacht, dass ich eh jede Saison neue Felgen draufgehauen habe. Auch wenn das sonst immer nur so billige waren.


----------



## Livanh (30. Mai 2009)

ne rm7 hab ich scho länger nimmer...nur nochn slayer.
hatte meine bremshebel früher auch lieber steiler, aber wenns dann auch steiler (wie passend ^^) bergab geht muss man halt scho weiter runterlangen mit den fingern wenns zu krass gestellt sind.
na wie dem auch sei, konnte dich anhand deiner räder ja immer identifizieren 

mit den felgen hast ansich recht, aber wenn se länger halten schadets ja auch nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (1. Juni 2009)

Heute nachm Freeriden noch schnell am Dirtspot vorbeigeschaut. Ich bin immer begeisterter und sogar ohne zu treten durch die Line gekommen


----------



## xerdanny (2. Juni 2009)

sehr schönes bild


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (2. Juni 2009)

Geiles Bild. 

Ich frag mich ob man so easy mit nem Demo 9 auch durch en Dirtline kommt. 


Greets
Damian


----------



## Flame-Blade (2. Juni 2009)

Puh mit dem Flatline dirten macht mir nicht so Spass...naja generell ist dirten nicht so meine Sache ;-)

Schönes Foto


----------



## cocoon4life (2. Juni 2009)

hi,
ich lese schon ne kleine zeit mit und meld mich mal zu wort...
habe mir ein flatline 1 bestellt und wollte mal fragen ob jemand mal die laufräder oder reifen gewogen hat und nen kleinen eindruck von den teilen schildern kann, wenn die total für den ar*** sind zieh ich mir nämlich schnell ein paar hope pro2 und hab ruhe...
aber wenn die einspeichqualität in ordnung geht und die teile nicht knappe 3kilo zusammen wiegen solls wohl gehen 
noch ne kleine frage, manche haben hinten die stahlachse gegen ne alusteckachse ausgetauscht, hat jemand mal den gewichtsunterschied rausgefunden? um die stabilität bei ner aluachse mache ich mir keine sorgen, wäre nur interessant zu wissen 
danke euch, 
grüße kalle


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. Juni 2009)

Wenn das Komplettbike genau soviel kostet wie der Rahmen, dann kann man davon ausgehen das die Teile daran nicht der Bringer sind.
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast sofort gegen Hope zu tauschen dann mach es.


----------



## Ikonoklast (2. Juni 2009)

cocoon4life schrieb:


> noch ne kleine frage, manche haben hinten die stahlachse gegen ne alusteckachse ausgetauscht, hat jemand mal den gewichtsunterschied rausgefunden?




112g!


----------



## cocoon4life (2. Juni 2009)

hey, ich weiss das da nur rotz dran ist 
aber wie du schon sagtest, rahmen kostete mehr als das komplette und dann hab ich lieber mit gehirn gehandelt 
fahrwerk kommt sofort raus (kommt dhx5/boxxer race), lenker und vorbau wird getauscht (sunline), sattel wird sofort ein slr oder x0 draufgemacht und ne schöne thomson stütze kommt etwas später, die kefü und der bash kommt ab (kommt ne e13 ls1), die kassette weicht ner 11-21er dura ace und die pedale werden durch davtus lowprofile (390gramm) getauscht..
ebenso kommen meine 2009er code 7 und nen satz minion DH dran.

bleibt also quasi nix mehr von übrig  ist halt ne menge geld was ich spare weil ich ja wirklich fast alles neu verbimmeln kann und dann für den rahmen fast garnichts mehr gelöhnt hab 

das gewicht der laufräder hätte mich halt interessiert weil das ja auch nochmal ein batzen geld ist die zu tauschen...
danke für die info wegen der steckachse, macht ja richtig was aus 
hat evtl noch jemand den rahmen nackt gewogen? irgendwo stand hier mal was von 5,6kg, aber die ein oder andere sichere bank wäre nicht schlecht, 
vielen dank nochmal


----------



## eb-network (2. Juni 2009)

hi,

ich habe mir eine Rock Shox Boxxer 2010 Team gekauft und würde gerne meine BOS N´DEE tauschen verkaufen... Die Gabel ist geil fkt. super, und bevor jemand meckert ich kaufe öfters mal neue sachen nur zum probieren wem das net passt der muss net weiterlesen.

Also bietet mir bitte alles an wo Ihr denkt das wäre ok, auch vom Wert her.

gern auch Tausch mit Zuzahlung oder reiner Verkauf.

Bin gespannt was ich angeboten bekomme, aber bitte nur realistische Angebote.

Die Gabel wird mit Original Karton 3 Federn und rechnung geliefert. Ist wiegesagt 2 Wochen alt und ist die Bombe... nur mein Kopf sagt halt ab und zu DC ;-)


mfg


----------



## Hunter-dirt (2. Juni 2009)

du musst Geld haben  

...zum Gewicht vom Rahmen...
5,6kg ohne Dämpfer! Soviel hatte ich damals raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eb-network (2. Juni 2009)

;-)

bin eigentlich ne arme sau ;-)

naja bin ma gespannt was geboten wird... wenn nix gescheites dabei ist dann behalte ich sie als  zweitgabel... ;-)


mfg


----------



## swabian (3. Juni 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> du musst Geld haben
> 
> ...zum Gewicht vom Rahmen...
> 5,6kg ohne Dämpfer! Soviel hatte ich damals raus...





Ja, das ist halt ne Ansage, hab am Montag ein Ion aufgebaut, wiegt ohne Dämpfer zwischen 4,2 und 4,3 Kg, wiegt fertig als Bleiente aufgebaut weniger als mein Flatty
Ist auch wirklich das Einzige was mich am Flatty stört, aber auf stabile Laufräder usw. will ich auch nicht verzichten, das Ding frisst förmlich Felgen!


----------



## cocoon4life (3. Juni 2009)

danke jungs..
5,6kg mit dämpfer und achse geht aber noch 
nen ion mit dämpfer müsste auch gut über 5kg liegen.

aber übergewicht hat er, keine frage 
dafür nen schön zentralen schwerpunkt


----------



## Ikonoklast (3. Juni 2009)

Ohne Dämpfer und ohne Achse natürlich.


----------



## cocoon4life (3. Juni 2009)

schei$seee


----------



## GM210 (3. Juni 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich habe mir eine Rock Shox Boxxer 2010 Team gekauft.....



so, nachdem du mir auf meine mail bezüglich der laufräder nicht geantwortet hast darfst du nun aber mal fix ein bild von deinem flatty mit der boxxer hier reinstellen  

achja, ich war gestern das erste mal in willingen auf der dh strecke und bin absolut begeistert vom flatline. ich bin nicht der stärkste fahrer und wenn man sich mal vertut kann man auf alle fälle beruhigt dem fahrwerk trauen. ein traum. 
oh das wird ein progressiver sommer


----------



## eb-network (3. Juni 2009)

hi, welche email?

fotos kommen morgen.. bin gespannt wie sie sich fährt

;-)

mfg


----------



## qwwq20091 (3. Juni 2009)

hilfe in meine fotos sehen sie was ist das!! ist das beim eden so??


----------



## qwwq20091 (3. Juni 2009)

rechte seite zwischen rahmen unt kurbell ca 1.5mm platz,und linke 3mm !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hedonist (3. Juni 2009)

d'oh, qwwq20091 hat den schwarzen peter gezogen. mein beileid


----------



## GM210 (3. Juni 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> hi, welche email?
> 
> mfg



ich hatte über die email funktion angefragt, ob der laufradsatz aus dem flatline noch zu haben wäre. da ist wohl irgendwas schief gelaufen. demnächst nur noch pn


----------



## GM210 (3. Juni 2009)

qwwq20091 schrieb:


> hilfe in meine fotos sehen sie was ist das!! ist das beim eden so??



hast du das innenlager korrekt eingebaut? also auf die richtige anzahl von spacern geachtet für das 83er lager?


----------



## qwwq20091 (3. Juni 2009)

was meinst du damit das wurde beim hendler so eingebaut!!!! rechte seite ist schon ein spacer drin sooo 2mm bestimt siet man nicht genau!!! Ketenfuerung!!!!


----------



## GM210 (3. Juni 2009)

am besten lässt du das ganze dann nochmal von deinem händler überprüfen. vielleicht hat er j aauf der anderen seite spacer vergessen. bei der truvativ kurbel kenne ich die nötige anzahl der spacer nicht. bei meiner shimano kurbel zum beispiel ist links ein und rechts zwei spacer zu montieren.


----------



## eb-network (4. Juni 2009)

so hier ein erstes bild:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (4. Juni 2009)

Sorry, aber die weisse Boxxer passt da nicht so gut rein. Ich hÃ¤tte sie in rot oder schwarz genommen! 

Wie fÃ¤hrt sich die Boxxer?



> evil_rider kauft es dir fÃ¼r 210,- sicher ab
> 
> ach ne, dafÃ¼r bekommt er ja ein komplettrad
> 
> lg chris



Ach.. bei DEM Flatline wÃ¼rd ich zu den 210,- â¬ nochmal das gleiche drauflegen, wenn bestmove das unbedingt loswerden mÃ¶chte...


----------



## cocoon4life (4. Juni 2009)

die boxxer in schwarz wäre echt besser gewesen...
ich verstehe nur nicht was du mit dem teil genau anstellen willst?
leichtbau ist es ja irgendwie nicht, zum touren fahren mit ner 2010er boxxer  
kein angriff oder so, nur hab ichs noch nich geschnallt 
würde sattel und stütze getauscht sehe die sache glaub ich schon ganz anders aufgeräumter und sinnvoller aus


----------



## cocoon4life (4. Juni 2009)

achja, trotzdem sehr schönes rad


----------



## eb-network (4. Juni 2009)

will doch keine touren fahren.. will nur von a nach b... ansonsten den berg runter ;-)

gabel wollte ich in weiß... werden noch ein paar teile ausgetauscht wie sattelsütze (RF Dia. ) und Vorbau (RF Dia.) und div. Teile.

Gabel fährt sich soweit gut... genaue Beurteilung folgt noch.


mfg


----------



## Geißbock__ (4. Juni 2009)

Finde die weiße Boxxer super! Denke mit weißen Laufrädern kommt es etwas harmonischer und passt besser!


----------



## cocoon4life (4. Juni 2009)

ah okay, verstehe  

wenn du die umbauten vornimmst und evtl noch ein paar kleine weiss akzente setzt wird es bestimmt richtig gut


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. Juni 2009)

dann würde ich aber auch ne weiße Schrift vom Rahmen nehmen... dann haste wenichste schwarz-weiß


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Juni 2009)

*Soooo geil,besonders in dieser Farbe:*





Ich werde wahnsinnig bei dem Gedanken,darauf wahrscheinlich noch *mindestens *1 Saison warten zu müssen


----------



## numinisflo (5. Juni 2009)

Finde es auch extrem geil. Da sieht man mal wie schön ein Rad mit geradem Unterrohr sein kann.


----------



## neikless (5. Juni 2009)

schöner find ich es nicht ! ich mag das geschwungene rohr incl. fender am UR-Flatline
ist wohl eher leichter/günstiger ... die verstrebung alá cannondale sollte rocke bitte noch überarbeiten und irgendwie passt der hinterbau nicht zum rest ... ein weinig wie aus 2 bike gepuzzelt ... aber ich habe hoffnung das es noch wird bis 2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (5. Juni 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ich werde wahnsinnig bei dem Gedanken,darauf wahrscheinlich noch *mindestens *1 Saison warten zu müssen



Äh... reicht es denn nicht im Moment mit dem akutellen Flatline! Du konntest doch kaum auf das aktuelle Flatline warten, wo es noch nicht raus war. Jetzt fahr doch mal ordentlich mit dem Ding und vergiss diesen Prototype vorerst mal! Konzentrier dich lieber auf die Trails!


----------



## bobtailoner (5. Juni 2009)

also der soulbrother hat aber so recht. der flatlien wc prototye is so verdammt heiß. da juckt es einem schon ind en fingern!


----------



## Xexano (5. Juni 2009)

Klar, ich hätte auch gerne ein SC V10 in Rot, ein blaues M6, ein Jägermeister Ion ST und ab und zu mal ein Session 88, besitze aber immer noch seit 2006 mein RMX. Und jedes mal, wenn ich das Bike wieder fahre, weiß ich auch warum es eine "Legende" ist und will es niemals verkaufen.

Was ich damit sagen will: Es geht ums fahren und nicht ums besitzen!

Das gleiche gilt auch für meine AM-Maschine (ETSX). 13,1 kg, selbst aufgebaut wie ich es haben wollte, fährt super und hält mehr aus als gedacht. Dadrauf zu fahren macht sehr viel Spaß! Daher: Das wird geritten, bis der Rahmen "knacks" macht...


----------



## swabian (5. Juni 2009)

Hi,
mal ne andere, Frage:
Wer von euch hat den originalen Rocco TST 240 gegen einen anderen Dämpfer getauscht, vorzüglich DHX5 und könnte die Unterschiede schildern,
ach ja, vielleicht könnte z.B. Soulbrother auch seine Erfahrungen mit dem Rocco Air jetzt nach längerer Einbauzeit und Fahrzeit schildern?
Wäre Interessant zu wissen wie unterschiedlich der Dämpfer sich im Flatty auswirkt (mal abgesehen vom Tuning)!

P.S. wir haben gerade in einem Ion verschiedene Dämpfer probiert und da liegen Welten dazwischen.


----------



## neikless (5. Juni 2009)

ich erkläre den Souly für befangen was dieses Thema angeht 
der leichtbaunazi kann nicht mehr rational denken wenn es ums gewicht
geht ... ich sag nur 15 kg Flatline total gaga 

bin auf seinem cycle auch mal probe gefahren
fühlt sich durch das große luft vol. fast an wie ein coil
sehe auch bei großen schlägen keine probleme
ein coil ist sicher bei kleinen unebenheiten noch einen tick
sensibler  roco und dhx (coil) geben sich nicht viel
was mich bissel nervt ist die fummelige rebound einstellung am roco
TST kann ganz nützlich sein ... dhx5.0 hätte noch das bottom out

was mich bissel nervt allg. an air ist das "schmatzen"


----------



## Ben-Der (5. Juni 2009)

Ha, etz schreibe ich auch mal wieder was zum Thema! 

Ein Dämpfer federt und dämpft (Sinnloser Satz) 

Nachdem ich den DHX 5 jetzt 2 Montate in meinem Bus spazieren gefahren habe, war ich vor zwei Wochen dann mal so frei und habe umgebaut! 
Also den MZ Raus und den Fox rein! Beide 241 mit 550er Feder.
Hmm, siehe da, er federt und dämpft! ;-)
Das nervige "losbrechmoment" und "Buchsenklappern" ist verschwunden.
Aber um sonstige Aussagen zu tätigen fahr ich wohl zu langsam! Kann im Fahrbetrieb keinen wirklichen unterschied feststellen! 

Gruß Ben-Der


----------



## swabian (5. Juni 2009)

Ben-Der schrieb:


> Ha, etz schreibe ich auch mal wieder was zum Thema!
> 
> Ein Dämpfer federt und dämpft (Sinnloser Satz)
> 
> ...



Ist doch schon mal was, das Losbrechmoment, ja ich finde den Rocco auch etwas Zäh am Anfang speziell die überdämpfte Zugstufe.
Was mich noch interessieren würde, wie sich der Fox am Ende des Federweges verhält speziell durch das Bottom Out?


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Juni 2009)

Xexano schrieb:


> Äh... reicht es denn nicht im Moment mit dem akutellen Flatline! Du konntest doch kaum auf das aktuelle Flatline warten, wo es noch nicht raus war. Jetzt fahr doch mal ordentlich mit dem Ding und vergiss diesen Prototype vorerst mal! Konzentrier dich lieber auf die Trails!





Xexano schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen will: Es geht ums fahren und nicht ums besitzen!



...keine Ahnung mit wem du mich hier verwechselst,aber irgendwie scheinst du unter einer verzerrten Wahrnehmung zu leiden?!




swabian schrieb:


> ...ach ja, vielleicht könnte z.B. Soulbrother auch seine Erfahrungen mit dem Rocco Air jetzt nach längerer Einbauzeit und Fahrzeit schildern?



Wie kommst du denn jetzt darauf?...ich fahre meine Bikes ja nicht einmal! 

Die Roco Air Dämpfer sind durchweg der Hammer  egal ob TST-R im *SWITCH*,3PL im *PIPELINE* oder RC Worldcup im *FLATY*!
Die Dinger gehen so sahnig,das ist ein Traum,stecken auch derbere Aktionen mit kompletter Hubausnutzung zuverlässig und problemlos weg.Dabei ist der Unterschied,bzgl. der Sensibilität,gegenüber einem Stahlfederdämpfer vernachlässigbar gering geworden.

Roco Air benötigen gegenüber Fox Air generell 5bar weniger Druck!


----------



## swabian (6. Juni 2009)

Die Dinger gehen so sahnig,das ist ein Traum,stecken auch derbere Aktionen mit kompletter Hubausnutzung zuverlässig und problemlos weg.Dabei ist der Unterschied,bzgl. der Sensibilität,gegenüber einem Stahlfederdämpfer vernachlässigbar gering geworden.

Roco Air benötigen gegenüber Fox Air generell 5bar weniger Druck![/QUOTE]

5 bar weniger, das ist ein Wort, ich habe in meinen anderen Rädern (Commencal, Helius) den DHx 5 Air probiert und ich muss sagen der absolute Müll, war ein 08er, habe ihn in beiden Rädern mit über15 bar und auch in der Bottom out Seite an der Grenze gefahren...Resultat absolut mieses Ansprechverhalten, harte Durchschläge und ziemlich schnell durch den mittleren Federweg....also voll der Müll und das bei 78 Kg Fahrergewicht!
Ich denke daß sich ein DHX Air im Flatty bei dem Hinterbau auch nicht so toll verhält.

Das mit dem Rocco Air hört sich gut an würd mich auch mal interessieren.
Stellt sich die Frage entweder ein Air Dämpfer oder eine Titanfeder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (6. Juni 2009)

das ist einfach die Frage was man persönlich will
oder was an erster Stelle steht Funktion/performance/Gewicht
in der Performance liegt die (Ti.)Feder leicht vorn, wenn auch wenig
dafür ist Luft leichter und lässt sich einfach schnell einstellen (zb keine federn tauschen ...)


----------



## Xexano (6. Juni 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ...keine Ahnung mit wem du mich hier verwechselst,aber irgendwie scheinst du unter einer verzerrten Wahrnehmung zu leiden?!



Bitte fühl dich nicht so angegriffen. Ich meinte es ein wenig anders: Mir fällt nur auf, dass Du dauernd das neuste Bike holst und aufbaut. Dagegen habe ich nichts. Nur ich finde es m.M.n. ein wenig überzogen, kaum das neue Flatline zu haben und sich schon für das next-Gen-Modell "vorzubereiten" und sich danach zu sehnen. Ich selbst würde mich faziniert mit dem neuen Ding unter meinem Po beschäftigen (tust du sicherlich auch, kommt aber im Moment nicht so rüber!  )


----------



## neikless (6. Juni 2009)

@ xexano - da hast du den falschen eindruck !
der herr souly ist zwar sehr teile & bikes verliebt wie ich auch
und macht gern bilder und gedanke dazu das ist alles , bei mir könnte auch der 
eindruck enstehen da ich zum (action) fotos machen oft keine geduld habe
und einfach fahren will ... es müssen wirklich mal wieder bilder in action
gemacht werden dafür haben wir ja bald eine gute location


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Juni 2009)

Xexano schrieb:


> Bitte fühl dich nicht so angegriffen. Ich meinte es ein wenig anders: Mir fällt nur auf, dass Du dauernd das neuste Bike holst und aufbaut. Dagegen habe ich nichts. Nur ich finde es m.M.n. ein wenig überzogen, kaum das neue Flatline zu haben und sich schon für das next-Gen-Modell "vorzubereiten" und sich danach zu sehnen. Ich selbst würde mich faziniert mit dem neuen Ding unter meinem Po beschäftigen (tust du sicherlich auch, kommt aber im Moment nicht so rüber!  )



Checks doch einfach mal,das neue Flaty wird ein reiner DHracer und ist somit einer ganz anderen Kategorie zuzuordnen als der aktuelle Freerider 

Und da ich nunmal außer FR und Tour auch DHrace fahre...

Aber mach du dir mal keine Gedanken über meine Bikes,die mach ich mir schon selbst!Dir fehlt da echt der Durchblick!


----------



## Sw!tch (6. Juni 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


>



Suuupergeil!


----------



## iNSANE! (6. Juni 2009)

[\SPAM ON] Hey Axel, ich find Dich auch so voll doof und so weil Du immer Räder hast und kaufst, die ich selber gerne hätte.
Menno - end gemein. Jetzt behalte halt endlich mal Dein Räder! Oder schenk sie wenigstens mir.

Ansonsten freu ich mich auch schon auf den Nachfolger vom Flatline WC 

Hihi...endlich isses raus.

[\SPAM OFF]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (7. Juni 2009)

*rolleyes*

Leute, vergesst es! Ich merk schon, dass ihr mir die Worte im Mund verdreht! 

@souly: Friede, auch wenn es nicht als Angriff gemeint war? Vielleicht können wir ja einfach mal zusammen fahren und das Ding aus der Welt schaffen...


----------



## eb-network (7. Juni 2009)

da bin ich wieder....

wichtigste am anfang: behalte die BOS N´DEE Gabel doch

und die RS Team auch für DH bzw. wenns mal härter rangehen soll ;-)

muss halt dann schnell umbauen aber naja geht je relativ schnell ;-)

zur boxxer muss ich sagen fkt super, wenn sie eingefahren ist dann gibt es mal ein ausführlichen bericht.... bis jetzt kann ich nur sagen im vergleich zur bos, das die rs am boden "klebt" also ideal für schnelle fahrten ;-)

muss noch die richtigen setups finden später mehr..


mfg


----------



## eb-network (7. Juni 2009)

brauche mal eure hilfe, 

kann ich meinen 240ér dämpfer in das mittlere dämpferaufnahmeloch machen? ist das freigegeben? habe die bos gabel eingebaut und im letzten loch finde ich den winkel dann doch zu flach jetzt ist dieser etwas steiler... 

wäre über eine schnelle anwort dankbar.


danke und mfg


----------



## pieleh (7. Juni 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> brauche mal eure hilfe,
> 
> kann ich meinen 240ér dämpfer in das mittlere dämpferaufnahmeloch machen? ist das freigegeben? habe die bos gabel eingebaut und im letzten loch finde ich den winkel dann doch zu flach jetzt ist dieser etwas steiler...
> 
> ...




Ja => http://www.bikeaction.de/pdf/Tech-Newsletter_04_08.pdf


----------



## eb-network (7. Juni 2009)

danke... 

habe gerade bei meinem fox dhx 5 air dämpfer so ein flutschen gehört wenn ich das rad vom ständer hebe dann sakt der dämpfer 2 mm ein mit so nem flutschen und geht erst wieder raus wenn man das rad anhebt, ansonsten fkt der dhx... weiß jemand von euch ob der jetzt putt ist ode normal oder wenn net normal was man dagegen machen kann... hatte noch nie so ein problem..

danke für eure hilfe, hoffe ihr wisst da rat will mi net unbedingt nen neuen kaufen (ode rhat einer einen 241mm günstig rumliegen auch coil var.)

;-)

mfg


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Juni 2009)

hast schon mal geschaut ob auch genug Luft im Ausgleichsbehälter ist?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. Juni 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> hast schon mal geschaut ob auch genug Luft im Ausgleichsbehälter ist?



genau! der Dämpfer sollte nicht unter 4 Bar haben.


----------



## eb-network (8. Juni 2009)

der dämpfer hat 19 BAR ;-) drauf und wenn ich das erste loch wieder nehme dann ist wieder alles ok. fkt wieder alles top nur wenn ich es in das mittlere einbaue dann hat er 2mm spiel mit schmatzen aber im ersten loch kein schmatzen top fkt... werd net schalu draus.

was würdet ihr mir raten: welcher mz dämper ist idealer für derbere sachen der Marzocchi Roco Air RC World Cup oder das tst modell ggf. kann mir da der soulbrother weiterhelfen.... und wieviel bar muss ich ihn fahren wenn ich 93kg wiege (frage weil ich ein gutes angebot bekommen habe)

mfg


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Juni 2009)

ach kacke ich hatte überlesen das du einen DHX Air hast.


----------



## neikless (8. Juni 2009)

vor lauter flutschen, fukten, schmatzen, dhxen air und wc funzeln
habe ich geraden den durchblick verloren ...
du hast 19 bar im ausgleichsbehälter ???
OMG ich glaub alles im popo
18 bar in der hauptkammer sind schon heftig ich hatte im slayer dhx 4 immer 12-14
im altiDUDE 10 bar

um welchen Dämpfer geht es ?
welche einstellung ?
druck ? feder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (9. Juni 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> was würdet ihr mir raten: welcher mz dämper ist idealer für derbere sachen der Marzocchi Roco Air RC World Cup oder das tst modell ggf. kann mir da der soulbrother weiterhelfen.... und wieviel bar muss ich ihn fahren wenn ich 93kg wiege (frage weil ich ein gutes angebot bekommen habe)
> mfg



Die sind beide gleich gut was das Wegstecken betrifft.Du mußt lediglich für dich selbst entscheiden ob du lieber eine,über 15 Klicks,sehr fein einstellbare Druckstufenverstellung wie beim WC haben möchtest oder die etwas grobere 5-fach Plattformverstellung durch TST.

In der 241er Länge wird dir die Entscheidung allerdings durch Marzocchi abgenommen,denn in dieser Länge gibt es eh nur den WC.Den TST gibt es nur bis 215er Länge.

Mach einfach 5 bar weniger in die Hauptkammer als bei deinem DHX,dann solltest du den gleichen sag erhalten.


----------



## eb-network (9. Juni 2009)

danke dir...naja dann werd ich mir den mal holen... 

habe zur zeit ein fox dhx air und in der hauptkammer (dämpfer an sich ) habe ich 19 BAR und im ausgleichsbehälter 150 PSI.


mfg


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Juni 2009)

Jo,das sollte dann hinkommen.Dann hättest du 14 bar im Roco.Ich hab 15 bar bei 98Kg.


----------



## eb-network (9. Juni 2009)

hast du reinzufällig noch für den mz dämpferbuchsen (also für den rahmeneinbau? da hier in potsdam keiner sowas hat und bestellungen zu lange dauern bzw. wenn ich hier zum händler komme mit den wunsch dann schaut der mich an und weis net von wa sich rede) oder hast du die richtigen maße für mich damit ich sie gleich bestellenkann (haste ggf. noch ein link zum bestellen)

weis viele wünsche aber hoffe du kannst mir da auch weiterhelfen.... ;-)


net da sich den dämpfer dann habe und kann ihn net einbauen weil ich wieder wochen warten muss....


mfg


----------



## neikless (9. Juni 2009)

... soweit ich weiss ist die bundesPost deutschlandweit recht schnell !


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Juni 2009)

Fox und Zocchi haben das gleiche Maß,du kannst die Buchsen also einfach übernehmen.Sollte dennoch etwas Spiel vorhanden sein,dann kannst du das auch mit dünnen Unterlegscheiben ausgleichen.


----------



## eb-network (9. Juni 2009)

ok danke wusst ich net hatte bishe rnur fox dhx 5er unterm a..... ;-) bin ma gespannt wie der mz ist... dake für die schnelle antwort....

überlege gerade wieder welche laufräder ich ma ausprobiere... zur zeit habe ich mal wieder standard am rad (20mm FR Hügi Nabe und 150mm/12mm Ringle Nabe die ist mir aber viiiieeeel zu laut.... <- steht zum verkauf ...)...

werd euch auf den laufenden halten ;-)

mfg


----------



## neikless (9. Juni 2009)

sowas wie zu laut gibt es nicht 
alles andere muss sich finden ...


----------



## eb-network (9. Juni 2009)

GRIIIINS..ist wirklich zu laut wird nur noch von meiner hammerschmidt getoppt (mind. wie gustav m nabe)....

nabe sollte leise sein... ;-)

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Juni 2009)

Ich fand den Roco Air merkwürdig. Er spricht super an, keine Frage, aber ab ca. 1 cm Hub kam so ein Dämpfungsloch bei dem er richtig zusammengesackt ist. Vielleicht verschwindet das auch wenn der Dämpfer richtig am arbeiten ist,  aber was wenn nicht?

Mir war er zu weich Axel


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Juni 2009)

Du mußt ihn halt richtig fahren und nicht nur mal ne Runde auf auf dem Parkplatz.Wenn ich mich auf den DHX Coil auf meinem Sunday setze sackt der auch erst mal weg,da ist kein Unterschied zum Roco Air.
Das kann dir aber durchaus so vorkommen,weil du eben eine härtere Feder von dir gewohnt bist.

Bei Nicis SS mit dem DHX Coil gings mir genau umgekehrt,hab mich draufgesetzt und hatte das Gefühl da ist nach 2-3cm Ende...auf Block.

Alles Einstellungssache und persönliche Vorlieben.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Juni 2009)

na wollen wir es hoffen.


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Juni 2009)

Iss so ...ich fahr die Dinger ja mittlerweile lange genug!Wäre ich vom Ersten nicht schon gleich so begeistert gewesen,hätte ich mir bestimmt nicht noch 2 Weitere gegönnt.



Vielleicht mußt du dich auch immer noch an langen Hub gewöhnen 
Habs ja schon mal gesagt:Größerer Hub bedeutet weichere Feder!

Aber wir haben ja in ein paar Wochen die Möglichkeit das in aller Ruhe auch für dich auszutesten,damit du mal merkst wie sensibel ein Fahrwerk sein kann


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Juni 2009)

ja schon klar, mich hat nur verwundert das er in der mitte des Hubs so ins leere gefallen ist! Du machst das schon 

Ja geht bald los hihi


----------



## Dome_2001 (9. Juni 2009)

@soulbrother: Wie bekommst Du es hin das Deine Videos so wenig ruckeln und wackeln? Wie hast Du die Kammera für die Gabel, usw. befestigt? Kannst Du mir mal Bilder machen? Versuche auch mit meinem Slayer aufnahmen zu machen, allerdings wird da jemandem schelcht wenn man sich die Aufnahmen nur anschaut. Ein gewackel und geruckel .. nciht schön ... Die von meinem Helm gehen, sind aber auch nicht so der bringer ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (9. Juni 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ja schon klar, mich hat nur verwundert das er in der mitte des Hubs so ins leere gefallen ist! Du machst das schon



 Freundchen,Freundchen...pass blos acht! 

@neikless
merkst du was?Wir müssen jetzt keine Rücksicht mehr nehmen,er ist soweit!



Dome_2001 schrieb:


> @soulbrother: Wie bekommst Du es hin das Deine Videos so wenig ruckeln und wackeln? Wie hast Du die Kammera für die Gabel, usw. befestigt? Kannst Du mir mal Bilder machen? Versuche auch mit meinem Slayer aufnahmen zu machen, allerdings wird da jemandem schelcht wenn man sich die Aufnahmen nur anschaut. Ein gewackel und geruckel .. nciht schön ... Die von meinem Helm gehen, sind aber auch nicht so der bringer ....



Am Ende des Films kommt ein Bild,da siehst du auch die befestigte Kamera!


----------



## Ikonoklast (9. Juni 2009)

mal neues Foto...







Die Titanfeder ist leider noch nicht da...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Juni 2009)

kannst du ja nichts für! Ist der Dämpfer


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Juni 2009)

Doch,doch ich hatte nur vergessen das Seeventil zu schließen


----------



## Dome_2001 (9. Juni 2009)

@soulbrother: danke ... muss mir auch etwas basteln. bei mir wackelt das alles wie blöde ... 

cooles bike aber auch ...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (9. Juni 2009)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> mal neues Foto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du jetzt noch die gelbe "Achtung" Aufkleber weg machst, dann ises perfekt und natürlich mit der Titanfeder da nochn Tick besser, super schönes Ding!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Juni 2009)

ja und wenn dann die Bilgenpumpe nicht hinterherkommt ist alles vorbei!
Schönen Urlaub!

Die Größenangaben vom Rose Bikekarton stimmen nicht. Jetzt passt das kack Ding doch nicht ins Auto. Eventuell leicht knicken oder so  

@ Ikonoklast
ja die Titanfeder fehlt mir auch noch. Wo hast du sie den bestellt?
Die FOX 40 steht dem Flatline echt verdammt gut.

@ Hunter-Dirt
hast du dein Flatline eigentlich noch?


----------



## neikless (10. Juni 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Bei Nicis SS mit dem DHX Coil gings mir genau umgekehrt,hab mich draufgesetzt und hatte das Gefühl da ist nach 2-3cm Ende...auf Block.
> 
> Alles Einstellungssache und persönliche Vorlieben.



der vergleich ist ja etwas an den sackhaaren herrangezogen
du kannst ja schlecht ein super straff abgestimmtes slopestyle
bike mit den flatline vergleichen das fast doppeltsoviel federweg hat
zum vergleich nimm mal mein flatline und lass den hinterbau fallen (450+coil)
der saugt sich fest wobei dein luftkussFlatty spingt wie ein Basketball 
aber du sagst ja ist zu vernachlässigen ... viel spass in o´gau !


----------



## swabian (10. Juni 2009)

Wer und wann in O-Gau?

Wir fahren heite Abend nach Südtirol und dann am Sonntag evtl. nach O-Gau oder Hindelang (Super Reifenteststrecke) aufm Rückweg!


P.S. dann werden wir ausgiebig testen, ob das Ion mehr potenzial hat als da Flatty!


----------



## neikless (10. Juni 2009)

... schon wieder so ein Äpfel mit Birnen Vergleicher !?
ich geh jetzt mal mittagessen mal sehen ob das besser schmeckt als das frühstück ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swabian (10. Juni 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ... schon wieder so ein Äpfel mit Birnen Vergleicher !?
> ich geh jetzt mal mittagessen mal sehen ob das besser schmeckt als das frühstück ...



Was heißt da Äpfel und Birnenvergleicher, es macht halt einfach Spaß mal auszuprobieren und zu vergleichen; wäre so, wenn ich es mit einem 14 Kilo Enduro vergleichen würde (Scherz)

Aber ein Luftdämpfer würde mich trotzdem mal interessieren.



P.S. ich fahre mein Flatty seit Februar und immer noch ohne Verkaufsabsicht
(bin ich ja hier schon fast in der Minderheit, Ha ha)


----------



## neikless (10. Juni 2009)

whatever ride on and have fun ...


----------



## Soulbrother (10. Juni 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> der vergleich ist ja etwas an den sackhaaren herrangezogen
> du kannst ja schlecht ein super straff abgestimmtes slopestyle
> bike mit den flatline vergleichen das fast doppeltsoviel federweg hat
> zum vergleich nimm mal mein flatline und lass den hinterbau fallen (450+coil)
> ...



 hältst du mich echt für so bescheuert,daß ich ein SS mit einem Flaty vergleiche?!Du solltest mich besser kennen.

Es ging mir nur um den generellen Vergleich zwischen einem super straff und super soft abgestimmtem set up,unabhängig vom Bike.Mir kam deins da nur gerade so in den Sinn weil ich letztens erst draufsaß,also mach dich locker und leg dich wieder hin 

@Niko



JoeDesperado schrieb:


> jep, ich, aber nur kurz. der TST air spricht super an (wirklich spürbar besser als zb ein dhx air), hat eine sehr lineare kennlinie (kein durchrauschen), das TST funktioniert gut als plattform.



Wie passend , danke Joe!


So,eben war endlich der GLS Typ mit meinen Bastel updates da,jetzt mach ich mich dann auch auf den Weg...


----------



## neikless (10. Juni 2009)

Es lebe die Frotzelei


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Juni 2009)

hihihoho
macht ja nix, aber ich finde trotzdem das er bei meinem Geicht in der Mitte etwas durchsackt!

Also ich glaube das wird lustig in Canada!


----------



## ac-aachen (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hat einer von euch den Fox DHX 5.0 (241mm) im Zweiten Loch des Rahmens verbaut? Wenn ja wie sind die Erfahrungen (Fahrverhalten etc.) gegenüber der Position des Ersten Lochs? 


Gruß


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Juni 2009)

ich hatte den 222er DHX 5 im letzten Loch. Es war sch****! Ich hatte das gefühl ich kippe über den Lenker! Das Kurvenverhalten war auch nicht mehr sooo der Bringer.


----------



## Condor (10. Juni 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> der vergleich ist ja etwas an den sackhaaren herrangezogen
> du kannst ja schlecht ein super straff abgestimmtes slopestyle
> bike mit den flatline vergleichen das fast doppeltsoviel federweg hat
> zum vergleich nimm mal mein flatline und lass den hinterbau fallen (450+coil)
> ...



 Meine Damen und Herren, Sie haben soeben einen 100%-Niclas-Post gelesen....

Watt soll nur aus Dir werden wenn Du alt bist? Oh ja, ich vergaß... du bist ja schon sackalt, aber ich mein noch älter. Hast Du schon das entsprechende Fenster zum Kissen draufhaun um von da aus den ganzen Tag Leute anzukacken?


----------



## ac-aachen (10. Juni 2009)

welche Gabel hattest du mit dem 222er DHX 5 verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ac-aachen (10. Juni 2009)

Hier ist eine Tabelle aus der die Geometrischen Veränderungen hervorgehen.

Mit diser Tabelle könnten dann die Lenkwinkel etc. verglichen werden und somit Rückschlüsse auf die Fahreigenschaften geschlossen werden.

Nur habe ich keine Zeit und Lust die jeweiligen Verstellpositionen selber auszuprobieren und hoffe somit auf eure Unterstüzung und Erfahrungen.


Gruß


----------



## eb-network (10. Juni 2009)

also mein flatty springt net wenn ich es hinten fallen lasse (trotz air dämpfer), saugt sich auch fest wie mit nem coil dämpfer, aber anscheind kann ich nur net den dämpfer einstellen...LOL

ne also wüsste jetzt net wiso sich bei einen richtig eingestellten luftdämpfer das heck net festsaugen sollte... ;-)


nur meine meinung denke mal habe mein air gut eingestellt fährt sich wie ein 5er coil und bin aber gespannt auf morgen, da kommt mein mz air dämpfer...

und wegen den 2.loch hae gestern mein dämpfer im 2. loch gefahren, ich bin net begeistern fährt sich irgendwie komisch und net mehr so "smooooth" ;-)
(musste dafür an meiner hammerschmidt feilen... ;-) sonst wäre es net gegangen)

nur mal so von mir ;-)


----------



## neikless (11. Juni 2009)

... ja condor das könnte mir gefallen (kissen und fensterbank) nur die passenden idioten
fehlen mir noch vielleicht kannst du ja in regelmäßigen abstänen an meinem fenster vorbei fahren 
... ist nunmal so das im forum jeder alles besser kann und weiss, ist ja recht so 
aber am ende des tages hab ich eh rechter !


----------



## pieleh (11. Juni 2009)

ac-aachen schrieb:


> Hier ist eine Tabelle aus der die Geometrischen Veränderungen hervorgehen.
> 
> Mit diser Tabelle könnten dann die Lenkwinkel etc. verglichen werden und somit Rückschlüsse auf die Fahreigenschaften geschlossen werden.
> 
> ...



wie schon geschrieben - ich finde es besser als im "letzten Loch"; es fährt sich halt agiler und meiner Meinung nach auch nicht komisch, kippelig oder sonstwas
ist dann halt trotz 200'er Gabel freeride-lastiger (und man bleibt nicht so oft hängen und kann auch eine 175'er Kurbel ohne Probleme fahren )


----------



## Condor (11. Juni 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> aber am ende des tages hab ich eh rechter !


 du rechtes schwein....


----------



## eb-network (11. Juni 2009)

so....

;-)

die Rock Shox Boxxer Worldcup ist drann (heute gekommen) sowie der Rocco RC Worldcup...

morgen gibt es ein Fahbericht aber die Gabel fkt. soweit ich das in einer kleinen runde (Treppen etc.) macht ein sehr guten.

soulbrother: was fürein setup hast du bei deinem rocco (klicks: zugstufe, druckstufe etc.) frage nur aus interesse, ggf. kann ich noch dazulernen ;-)


mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eb-network (11. Juni 2009)

hier bilder...

;-)


----------



## eb-network (11. Juni 2009)




----------



## Sw!tch (11. Juni 2009)

Die Waschmaschine in der Küche, aber jeden Tag ne neue Highend-gabel? 

Mafiosi?


----------



## eb-network (11. Juni 2009)

LOL.... man muss prioritäten setzen.... ;-)


----------



## Hunter-dirt (11. Juni 2009)

und unötig viel Geld haben... Spaß


----------



## eb-network (11. Juni 2009)

ne bin ne arme sau.....


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Juni 2009)

Also ich kann den Soulbrother jetzt ganz gut verstehen.
Ich stand gestern in Willingen vor dem neuen Flatline Prototypen. 
Live hat er mich echt beeindruckt. So wie es da hing soll es um 18 Kilo wiegen. Sabrinas WC Bike in XS um 16 Kilo.

Mit viel Glück für 2010. Die Entwicklung soll schon ziehmlich fortgeschritten sein 

na super.... Bilder bekomme ich gerade nicht vom Handy runter. Die kommen dann später.

Na auf jeden Fall ist es ein dünner und leichter Lack durch den noch die Alu Struktur durchschimmert. 
Das könnte ich mir verdammt gut in schwarz vorstellen


----------



## GM210 (15. Juni 2009)

Ich war auch in Willingen:


----------



## bobtailoner (15. Juni 2009)

wann?!?!?!?!?!?!
wann kommt es endlich?!?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Juni 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Mit viel Glück für 2010. Die Entwicklung soll schon ziehmlich fortgeschritten sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (15. Juni 2009)

aaaaaaah.... you made my day


----------



## tokessa (15. Juni 2009)

Ab in den porno thread damit.


----------



## iNSANE! (15. Juni 2009)

Supergeil!


----------



## numinisflo (15. Juni 2009)

Der Rahmen ist echt der Hammer. Beim Aufbau würde ich sicher vieles verändern, aber trotzdem ein geiles Bike. 2010 wird kommen...


----------



## slayerrider (15. Juni 2009)

was mich ja interessiert, ob das so Rockymäßig auch nicht für Rennen zugelassen ist und dauernd bricht. Aber gut aussehen tut es ja schon mal. Wie auch schon erwähnt, halt nicht in dem Aufbau, der Sattel ist ja furchtbar.


----------



## Sw!tch (15. Juni 2009)

slayerrider schrieb:


> was mich ja interessiert, ob das so Rockymäßig auch nicht für Rennen zugelassen ist und dauernd bricht. Aber gut aussehen tut es ja schon mal. Wie auch schon erwähnt, halt nicht in dem Aufbau, der Sattel ist ja furchtbar.



Wo bricht denn bei Rocky ständig irgendwas?

Aber ich gebe dir insofern recht, als dass sich Flatline "Worldcup" nach Renneinsatz anhört und ne eingeschränkte Garantie nicht angebracht wäre. Wollen wir's hoffen


----------



## MrFaker (15. Juni 2009)

sieht echt porno aus! 

lg chris


----------



## Ben-Der (15. Juni 2009)

Ha, 

mal wieder was sinnloses! 

Nach den harten einsätzen der letzten Tage/Wochen, hat es sich mal wieder ein Bad verdient! 

Nur meine "Frau" sollte das besser nicht erfahren! 

Umbauten der letzten Wochen:

Hayes Stroker gegen ne weiße Formula oro K24 mit Carbonhebeln getauscht, MZ Dämpfer gegen nen DHX 5 getauscht. 

Sonst gibt es bestimmt auch noch einiges, aber das hab ich bestimmt schon wieder vergessen oder es is nix wichtiges gewesen.

Gruß Ben-Der


----------



## MrFaker (15. Juni 2009)

du brauchst ne größere badewanne, vielleicht passt dann sogar noch frauchen rein 

lg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kacktus (16. Juni 2009)

guten morgen,

so ich hab da mal zwei fragen, bevor ich bei bike action anrufe frag ich erstmal hier im forum nach. 

gab / gibt es irgendwelche veränderungen vom 2008 zum 2009 flatline modell?

Flatline pro, Flatline3, Flatline2, Flatline1 sind doch lediglich nur die ausstattung modelle? Die rahmen sind doch identisch, oder? 

vielen dank


----------



## neikless (16. Juni 2009)

alles jacke wie hose, gehupft wie gesprungen ... ja alles gleich !
such dir einfach aus was dir am besten gefällt !
es gab allerdings paar rahmen an welchen die bleche
um die dämpfer aufnahme nicht ausgefräst waren, soweit ich weiss
waren das aber vorserienmodelle ...


----------



## maple leaf (16. Juni 2009)

Hääääääääääääääääää...?

Ich dachte das 1er oder so wäre mit kurzem Federweg und SC Forke!


----------



## neikless (16. Juni 2009)

ja sind nur Ausstattungs-Varianten ,
Federweg/Dämpfer/Gabel ... Rahmen ist IMMER gleich !


----------



## Ben-Der (16. Juni 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ja sind nur Ausstattungs-Varianten ,
> Federweg/Dämpfer/Gabel ... Rahmen ist IMMER gleich !


 

Jetzt muss ich mal klug*******n! 

2008 ist beim Tretlager (Schwinge) keine Aussparung für die Hammerschmidt vorhanden! 
Nur die als Rahmenset erhältlichen Flatline Pro und Flatline SE haben die Zuganschläge für die Hammerschmidt!
Ausserdem habe ich bei den neuen Flatline´s Unterschiede am Hinterbau feststellen können! 
Die 4-Kantprofile sind bei den zuletzt ausgelieferten Modellen leicht nach innen (ähnlich S-Bend) geschwungen.

Gruß Ben-Der


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Juni 2009)

Ohhh nein,bitte nicht widersprechen sonst wirds wieder anstrengend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (16. Juni 2009)

stimmt das mit den Hammerschmidt Zugverlegung ist richtig !
das mit den Hinterbau könnte ich noch nicht feststellen,
denke das das wenn im Zuge der Weiterentwicklung passiert
technisch dürfte es keinen Einfluss haben ...

kleine evolutionäre Änderungen gab es bei rocky ja schon immer ...

für den Aufbau sind die wohl zu vernachlässigen es sei denn man will
eine Hammerschmidt ...


----------



## maple leaf (16. Juni 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ...man will
> eine Hammerschmidt ...



Genauso ugly wie ne stinkende Dorade...:kotz:


----------



## retrospecs (16. Juni 2009)

Nur am Rande:

Bei Pinkbike gibt's aktuell nen schönen Review-Artikel des Flatline Pro:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Rocky-Mountain-Flatline-Pro-review-2009.html?trk=rss


----------



## neikless (16. Juni 2009)

http://www.nsmb.com/assets/images/Gear Shots/Dorado-front-angle.jpg
ich find passt eignetlich seeeehr gut zusammen


----------



## maple leaf (16. Juni 2009)

Ansichtsache - Mir persönlich würd ne BOS mehr taugen...


----------



## neikless (16. Juni 2009)

meine rangliste wäre momentan

1. Dorado
2. Fox 40
3. BOS
4. Mz 888 am besten älteres Mod. 
5. Boxxer 09

mal sehen wie sich meine  ata 888 wc nach service/garantie rep. schlägt


----------



## eb-network (16. Juni 2009)

an meinem flatline 1 ist eine hammerschmidt ist ... also nix anderes... nur mal so sag... mfg


----------



## GM210 (16. Juni 2009)

Auch sehr nett anzuschauen:


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. Juni 2009)

interessant ist auch das gleich 2 Reifen-, Schlauchsponsoren zu sehen sind (Maxxis und Conti).


----------



## Sw!tch (17. Juni 2009)

Maxxis-Rocky ist eben das internationale Team, Bikeaction (von denen der Aufbau schließlich ist) ist auf Contis unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (17. Juni 2009)

zwar nicht meine farbe, aber es ist es wert gepostet zu werden denke ich:


----------



## cocoon4life (17. Juni 2009)

wenn im flatline der sattel SO weit raus is, siehts einfach nur gay aus...
dann noch weit nach vorn geschoben... 
aber die ausstattung haut voll rein


----------



## Fabeymer (17. Juni 2009)

cocoon4life schrieb:


> aber die ausstattung haut voll rein



Die Rahmenfarbe auch, und zwar in den Magen.
Will mir nicht in den Kopf, warum es nicht bei dieser tollen Farbe hier geblieben ist:


----------



## cocoon4life (17. Juni 2009)

das frage ich mich auch...
lila klingt sonst immer abturnend, aber das ist echt der bringer


----------



## mussso (17. Juni 2009)

Sorry fürs offtopic, aber vielleicht hat ja wer Interesse:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=192856

Danke


----------



## eb-network (18. Juni 2009)

hi,

ich kann mal wieder meine finger net still halten.

will mal due hammerschmidt abbauen beiseitelegen und wasneues drann machen.

da hätt ich mal fragen an euch.

würde gern ein king innenlager (rot)
eine race face atlas (rot)
und eine e.13 Kettenführung nehmen (weiss)

so nun meine fragen:

welchen ISCG standart hat mein 2008 flatline?
weches kettenblatt mit wiviel zähnen würdet ihr nehmen
und
welche kettenführung geht OHNE dran zu feilen?

weis viele fragen aber naja will wissen was diese version im gegensatz zu meiner hammerschmidt wiegt und wie sie sich fährt (eine versin werd eich dann wieder verkaufen ;-) nach dem testfahren)

danke aber an alle die mir schnell antworten können und ggf. mir ein angebot für die teile machen können (nur neuware mit rechnung = huhu jako ;-) )

mfg
gruss


----------



## cocoon4life (18. Juni 2009)

auch noch so spät on ?

also deine kombi klingt sehr gut.
ich würde auf jeden fall auf 165mm armlänge achten, ebenso das das kettenblatt nicht größer wird als 40z.
ich persönlich würde 36z. bevorzugen.
die mrp g2 soll ja ohne was dran zu machen passen,
standart ist iscg (alt), kein 05!
die e13 müsste aber auch passen, und mein gott, wenn nicht, dann feil doch bissi dran rum, garantie bei ner kettenführung ist genauso sinnvoll wie garantie bei nem schlauch 
wirst mit ner atlas fr wohl leichter wegkommen als mit der hammerschmidt, bin mal gespannt wie es nachher aussieht,
grüße


----------



## GM210 (18. Juni 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich kann mal wieder meine finger net still halten.
> 
> ...



Boah hast Du einen krassen Durchsatz an Biketeilen. Aber wenn man es sich leisten kann und will durchaus ganz nett  
Die e13 LG1 passt ohne Probleme.


----------



## dhpucky (18. Juni 2009)

Hi eb-network,

hab auch die LG1 - passt perfekt. Ich fahr allerdings ein 40er Kettenblatt - mehr geht an dem Rahmen wohl kaum. Ein 38er würde wahrscheinlich auch reichen. 36 war mir ein Tick zu klein. 

Un echt ma Respekt zu Deiner Kaufkraft : )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eb-network (18. Juni 2009)

LOL
such halt noch das opt. setup.

aber erstmal danke für die antworten....

achso habe  heute mein flatline auseinandergenommen (den rahmen komplett) um die lager zu reinigen und zu warten... gott sei dank sag ich mal... soviel dreck und sand etc.

fotos (ein paar) kommen heute abend...

mfg


----------



## TurboLenzen (18. Juni 2009)

Wer auf der Suche nach einem Flatline Pro Komplett-Bike ist?!?

Hier:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=193098

Viel Spaß dabei..


----------



## Standrohr (18. Juni 2009)

müsste das flatty nicht iscg05 haben, wenn ne Hammerschmidt dranne geht.

ist doch mit old iscg nicht realisierbar, oder doch?


----------



## RattleHead (18. Juni 2009)

http://nsmb.com/3108-gear-shots-55/


----------



## eb-network (19. Juni 2009)

hi bei der hammerschmidt liegt ne adapterplatte bei.. also du kannst sie an beiden fahren..... mfg

mag ggf. einer ne hammerschmidt tauschen gegen das wa sich genannt habe oben? ;-)

war ein versuch wert, hätt ja sein können...


mfg 

bilder kommen gleich...


----------



## eb-network (19. Juni 2009)

hier die bilder (hoffe ist net schlimm sind ein wenig mehr, net sauer sein bitte):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (19. Juni 2009)

Servus, 

hier mal das vorerst letzte Update von meinem Flatline SE 2009
Eventuell bekommt der Dämpfer noch eine Titan-Feder!?









Viele Grüße, 
Mario


----------



## maple leaf (19. Juni 2009)

TRAUMHAFT!!!


----------



## xerdanny (19. Juni 2009)

nur die ganzen sponsoraufkleber zerstören immer das gesamtbild... ne fahrende werbetafel...


----------



## cocoon4life (19. Juni 2009)

ich finds auch super 

die laufräder sehen echt aus wie halo SAS
aber geil


----------



## cocoon4life (19. Juni 2009)

was vergessen:
kannst du mir als könner mal ein kleines revue von den reifen schreiben?
nur schnell nen vergleich zu nem muddy mary oder ähnliches oder? wäre super


----------



## numinisflo (19. Juni 2009)

Die Farbe ist schon ziemlich cool - heißt die purple haze?
Allerdings ist mir das dann in der Summe deutlich zu viel geworden mit dem purple.
Trotzdem schönes Bike Mario!


----------



## maple leaf (19. Juni 2009)

numinisflo schrieb:


> heißt die purple haze?



War das nicht was anderes...


----------



## Switchy (19. Juni 2009)

Sehr geil geworden Mario


----------



## frankweber (19. Juni 2009)

Hi Mario 
mit den Reifen hast Du dann bestimmt "purple rain " auf dem Ohr, oder?

SAUGEILES FLATTY

Gruß Frank 

Ps.
Weißt Du was für eine Steckachse die neue MZ   44 RC 3 Titan haben wird ? 15 oder 20mm


----------



## eb-network (19. Juni 2009)

so hab mir mal die kurbel in rot, mit e.13 kettenführung in weiß und zahnkranz mit 38z bestellt... fotos folgen sobald das zeug da ist... mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (20. Juni 2009)

Ist jetzt ziemlich perfekt fertig. Bleibt so (außer Reifen natürlich)


----------



## numinisflo (20. Juni 2009)

TOP Aufbau. Richtig schöne Racemaschine. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Sw!tch (20. Juni 2009)

Bestes DH-Flatline hier, richtig gut.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (20. Juni 2009)

Was is mit den Reifen? Finde die super hab die jetzt auch auf meinen M6.


----------



## Sw!tch (20. Juni 2009)

Ist vermutlich Schicksal, dass der Reifen nicht druaf bleibt...


----------



## Jambo12 (20. Juni 2009)

Hier mal mein neues 
Fährt sich wirklich schön


----------



## GM210 (21. Juni 2009)

Dann gibts meins auch nochmal. 
Ich bin immer überzeugter von dem Rad je länger ich es fahre:

*Nur die Gabel ist eine Frechheit. Nach drei Besuchen im Park und ein wenig gerolle daheim hat das Teil abartiges Buchsenspiel auf der rechten Seite. Ich habe eigentlich keine Lust die Gabel mitten in der Saison wegzuschicken, bei cosmic dauert es immer so lange, aber was soll man machen. Hat hier jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit der 888 aus der ersten Serie gemacht oder vielleicht einen Tip für mich?
*


----------



## Jambo12 (21. Juni 2009)

da muss ich dir recht geben habe meins zwar erst seit gestern aber heute geh ich mal im Bikepark und teste es mal....

Aber es geht erste Sahne


----------



## slayerrider (21. Juni 2009)

GM210 schrieb:


> Dann gibts meins auch nochmal.
> Ich bin immer überzeugter von dem Rad je länger ich es fahre:
> 
> *Nur die Gabel ist eine Frechheit. Nach drei Besuchen im Park und ein wenig gerolle daheim hat das Teil abartiges Buchsenspiel auf der rechten Seite. Ich habe eigentlich keine Lust die Gabel mitten in der Saison wegzuschicken, bei cosmic dauert es immer so lange, aber was soll man machen. Hat hier jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit der 888 aus der ersten Serie gemacht oder vielleicht einen Tip für mich?
> *



Das muss jetzt bei Marzocchi so sein, alles ab 2008. Entweder was anderes kaufen oder man muss damit leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (21. Juni 2009)

Ben-Der schrieb:


> Ha,
> 
> mal wieder was sinnloses!
> 
> ...



Wie halten sich die Windcutterscheiben? Hab die auch aufm Element und bin vorne zufrieden. Hinten rubbelt der Kram wieder. Bin nämlich am überlegen ob ich die Scheiben auch aufs Switch mach


----------



## MrFaker (21. Juni 2009)

> Nur die Gabel ist eine Frechheit. Nach drei Besuchen im Park und ein wenig gerolle daheim hat das Teil abartiges Buchsenspiel auf der rechten Seite. Ich habe eigentlich keine Lust die Gabel mitten in der Saison wegzuschicken, bei cosmic dauert es immer so lange, aber was soll man machen. Hat hier jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit der 888 aus der ersten Serie gemacht oder vielleicht einen Tip für mich?



hat meine 2005er 888 ebenfalls! 

nicht so krass, aber es ist leicht zu spüren

ich habe die buchsen getauscht, dadurch ist es deutlich weniger geworden

lg chris


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. Juni 2009)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Ist jetzt ziemlich perfekt fertig. Bleibt so (außer Reifen natürlich)



wunderbar!  Die Titanfeder passt perfekt


----------



## GM210 (21. Juni 2009)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Das muss jetzt bei Marzocchi so sein, alles ab 2008. Entweder was anderes kaufen oder man muss damit leben.



naja, fast. dass die gabeln ab 2008 mehr spiel haben weiss ich und akzeptiere das auch. aber nun hat sich das spiel echt extrem vergrössert und die gabel klappert beim anbremsen. die rechte seite hat viel spiel die linke kaum. vorher hatten beide seiten gleich viel spiel. insofern denke ich dass da was nicht stimmt. ich hab auch noch ne 66 von 2008 und die hat absolut gar kein spiel.


----------



## qwwq20091 (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute mein rocky mountain flatline gestohlen!!! in 45968 Gladbeck horster str..  direkt bei polizei gemeldet?????!!! Ob da was raus kommt??? wenn eine sieht oder zum kauf angeboten bekommt BITTE melden sie beimir ist wieder anschafung mir 300â¬ wert!!! bilder bei mir!!   DANKE AN ALLE


----------



## Ikonoklast (21. Juni 2009)

300â¬ ist aber wenig, ich dachte immer 15% vom Neuwert sollte der Finderlohn betragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (21. Juni 2009)

hilfreich wäre zu wissen was für ein flatline es war!
dann kann man mal die augen und ohren offen halten, is ja bei uns in der ecke


----------



## cocoon4life (22. Juni 2009)

würde auch sagen das 300euro recht wenig sind...
wenn man überlegt was son flatline rahmen schon kostet


----------



## Ben-Der (22. Juni 2009)

cocoon4life schrieb:


> würde auch sagen das 300euro recht wenig sind...
> wenn man überlegt was son flatline rahmen schon kostet


 



Meine Fresse......

ich würde auch für null Euro helfen! Ihr habt es ja alle voll nötig....
Aber so sind die "Deutschen" nun mal.


----------



## cocoon4life (22. Juni 2009)

bleib mal aufm teppich...
natürlich versteht es sich von selbst das man hilft!
aber da man nunmal eh für MINDESTENS 1000 euro neukaufen muss und dann wahrscheinlich lange nicht so gutes material hat wie vorher...
du verstehst was ich meine?
ich persönlich als sportsfreund würde, wenn ichs angenommen durch zufall im graben finden würde (ja, sehr unrealistisch, mir fiel kein besseres beispiel ein ), kein geld haben wollen, wirklich nicht.


btw: ich bin auch nicht 100% deutsch


----------



## Ikonoklast (22. Juni 2009)

Ich bin zwar zu 100% deutsch, aber würde trotzdem keinen Finderlohn annehmen. Das macht man nämlich so unter Sportsfreunden, allerdings wenn Finderlohn, dann auch meine 15% vom Neuwert.

Achja, ich kann übrigens auf mein Radl gut aufpassen.


Viel Erfolg bei der Suche, taucht sicher bald wieder auf!


----------



## cocoon4life (22. Juni 2009)

ganz genau,

von mir auch nochmal viel glück...

uh, morgen is hoffentlich auch mein flatline da


----------



## qwwq20091 (22. Juni 2009)

hallo zusammen!!!  flatline 1 wahr das!! bei polizei heute angerufen die sagen das ich warten soll !! Heute probire ich alle turkische und libanesische teestuben anzufragen belonnung setze ich hoher 700â¬ glaube ist das normal!!  Und noch was passt auf uere schatzen auf, ich war kurz pinkeln da wahr er weg  so eine libanese oder turke wahr das!! ich habe ihnn von hinten gesehen!! Und das tut so weh ,nicht wegengeld das du wieder investiren muss ,sondern das bei dir dein schatz geklaut wurde!!! Wer LIEBT sein BIKE wird mich verschtehen!!!  DANKE!!


----------



## neikless (22. Juni 2009)

echt ******* mann , wo warst du den da auf dem WC in der döner bude ?
ich würde mein bike niemals aus den augen lassen und wenn ich den
dieb sehen kann dann würd oder ich alles geben um ihn einzuholen
und dann gnade im gott allah budda oder wer auch immer


----------



## qwwq20091 (22. Juni 2009)

Habe leider nicht mehr geschaft!!! Got sei Dank habe eine gute frau!! Die sagt das ich mir keine sorgen machen soll wir kaufen eine neue ,aber ich werde schon fundig ich bin selbst russe und ich habe schon alle kollegen eingeschaltet!!!  Mahl Sehen!!  auf eden fahl berichte ich weiter!!


----------



## Ben-Der (22. Juni 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Wie halten sich die Windcutterscheiben? Hab die auch aufm Element und bin vorne zufrieden. Hinten rubbelt der Kram wieder. Bin nämlich am überlegen ob ich die Scheiben auch aufs Switch mach


 

Hi du, hab mich nun wieder etwas beruhigt.....

Bezüglich der Scheiben.......
Hatte die bis vor kurzem mit den Hayes Stroker Trail kombiniert.....
hier wird der Schleifring voll ausgenutzt. Hier ist kein rubbeln un auch kein quitschen zu hören. (Liegt aber wohl auch immer am verwendeten Belag, bei mir waren es die organischen.)
Seit ein paar tagen fahre ich jetzt ne Formula ORO K24.
Hier wird der Schleifring nichtmehr komplett ausgenutzt. Die ORO Beläge sind etwas kleiner. (wieder organisch) 
Teilweise ist leichtes rubbeln von vorne zu spüren. Aber eigentlich eher wenn du genau darauf achtest und das auf ner gerade (straße) provozierst.

Ich hoffe, das ich dir einigermassen helfen konnte.

Gruß Ben-Der


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (22. Juni 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ... und wenn ich den
> dieb sehen kann dann würd oder ich alles geben um ihn einzuholen
> *und dann gnade im gott *allah budda oder wer auch immer



...du machst mir Angst!!!


----------



## frankweber (22. Juni 2009)

qwwq20091 schrieb:


> Habe leider nicht mehr geschaft!!! Got sei Dank habe eine gute frau!! Die sagt das ich mir keine sorgen machen soll wir kaufen eine neue ,aber ich werde schon fundig ich bin selbst russe und ich habe schon alle kollegen eingeschaltet!!! Mahl Sehen!! auf eden fahl berichte ich weiter!!


 
 Achtung es folgt böser Sarkasmus:

Könnt mir vorstellen, daß es für so einen ärmlichen Fahrraddieb eng wird, wenn er von einem Kollektiv Russischstämmiger Freunde gestellt wird.

Eigentlich sollten Flatty- Diebe nur bergauf fahren dürfen, dann könnt man die eher einholen und nach allen Regeln der Kunst in einen Gully kloppen ( sieht dann aus wie ein Ei nach dem Eischeibenschneider)

Bei so einem Netzwerk könnt die Wiederbeschaffung aber durchaus besser gelingen als durch das Vertrauen in unseren Rechtsstaat.

Viel Erfolg beim Anrichten des Eiersalates.


----------



## Flame-Blade (22. Juni 2009)

Und tritt für mich nochmal nach ;-)

Mieses Diebepack!


----------



## xerdanny (22. Juni 2009)

nen bild des guten stückes wäre sicher auch hilfreich... und auch wenns nicht richtig ist ich versteh sämtliche kollegen die das fäustlich klären wollten voll und ganz auch mir wurde mein rmx aus dem keller geklaut hinter zwei verschlossenen türen aber leider lässt sich niemand mehr erwischen... der könnte sonst weder ne anzeige schreiben noch aufsagen ...


----------



## super tracky (22. Juni 2009)

meins ist dann auch mal fertig.

von:







zu:


----------



## GM210 (22. Juni 2009)

Endlich mal noch ein graues! Sehr schön.

Was macht die Gabel? Bist Du zufrieden oder hat das gute Stück bei Dir auch nach kurzer Zeit so grosses Buchsenspiel?


----------



## Flame-Blade (22. Juni 2009)

Doch sehr schön...mir hatte an meinem ne weiße Gabel nicht so gefallen.Hab sie dann silber-grau gemacht


----------



## Jambo12 (22. Juni 2009)

jup schöner aufbau


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (22. Juni 2009)

Hope ist auch drauf, so wie sichs gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (22. Juni 2009)

Unser Schnuckelsche...


----------



## neikless (22. Juni 2009)

damit meinst du aber nicht ihr fahrrad oder willst damit sagen das sie es ohne bzw mit einem anderen zb einen "knolly" nicht geschafft hätte ...


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Juni 2009)

Na klar,das würde sie sogar mit nem Puky schaffen 

Das sie es draufhat beweist sie doch schon seit Jahren,nach Intense zuletzt mit dem IH Sunday...mit *dem* Geschoss natürlich auch kein Wunder...aber umso schöner,daß sie mit dem Flaty direkt anknüpfen an.Dem armen Sam gelingt das mit seinem Demo ja irgendwie nicht mehr so toll.

Also das Bike macht schon noch ein gutes Stück weit mit aus!
Ich hab das ganz extrem beim Umstieg vom Demo aufs Sunday feststellen können.


----------



## GM210 (22. Juni 2009)

Kann man die Trikots käuflich erwerben?
Bisher habe ich nur die cc-Leibchen im Netz gefunden.


----------



## cocoon4life (23. Juni 2009)

apropos sam hill:
vorweg, ich kann ihn nicht leiden, aber ich muss ihn jetzt leider in schutz nehmen 
ich erinnere an seine erste zwischenzeit in andorra dieses jahr auf dem demo, dort hatte er 4 oder 5 sekunden vorsprung, und das nach nichtmal einer minute?! er ist nicht langsamer auf dem teil, ich denke auch nicht das das demo im maßgeschneiderten setup für hill das schlechtere rad ist...
ich bin gespannt wie das weitergeht, ich denke nur er übertreibt es in letzter zeit etwas 
er fuhr auf dem sunday konstanter, das stimmt, aber ob er jetzt ohne druck auf dem neuen rad langsamer fahren würd? nää 

btw: auf morgen hat die ups den liefertermin für mein flatty gesetzt...
jezz solls endlich so weit sein 

grüße


----------



## MrFaker (23. Juni 2009)

GM210 schrieb:


> Kann man die Trikots käuflich erwerben?
> Bisher habe ich nur die cc-Leibchen im Netz gefunden.



würde mich auch interessieren, hätte auch gerne eines 

lg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (23. Juni 2009)

kurz mal ne kleine info und damit auch ein dickes lob an das ganze prinzip des forums.
vor 2 tage hat der user "qwwq20091" sein flaty als gestohlen gemeldet und es hier gepostet. da der junge bei uns aus der ecke kommt, hÃ¤lt man natÃ¼rlich umso mehr die augen offen. gestern gegen nachmittag kam dann ein junger typ bei uns in den laden und wollte eine sattelstÃ¼tze kaufen. ich bat ihn das bike rein zui holen um das maÃ zu nehmen. ich konnte meinen augen kaum glauben. es war das gestphlene flatline. direkt polizei gerufen und ab dafÃ¼r. der typ sagte er hÃ¤tte das bike fÃ¼r 300,-â¬ einen kumpel abgekauft und wollte eig nur ne stÃ¼tze...
ich kann nur sagen, wenn einem was passiert, postet es hier, es gibt immer zufÃ¤lle und ab und an braucht der mensch ja auch glÃ¼ck!


----------



## numinisflo (23. Juni 2009)

Na das ist doch wunderbar.


----------



## maple leaf (23. Juni 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> ...der typ sagte er hÃ¤tte das bike fÃ¼r 300,-â¬ einen kumpel abgekauft und wollte eig nur ne stÃ¼tze...




ja ne is klar - glaubwÃ¼rdiger geht es ja kaum!

Abser super Sache das er gefasst werden konnte!!!


----------



## damenveloraser (23. Juni 2009)

genz gute sache! hoffentlich ist er schon 18, dann fällt die strafe wenigstens einigermassen hoch aus!


----------



## xerdanny (23. Juni 2009)

wenn das mal immer so laufen würde...
finger ab schluss mit diebstahl


----------



## bobtailoner (23. Juni 2009)

ich glaub die strafe wird hart genug wenn der besitzer ihn in die finger bekommt!


----------



## MrFaker (23. Juni 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> kurz mal ne kleine info und damit auch ein dickes lob an das ganze prinzip des forums.
> vor 2 tage hat der user "qwwq20091" sein flaty als gestohlen gemeldet und es hier gepostet. da der junge bei uns aus der ecke kommt, hÃ¤lt man natÃ¼rlich umso mehr die augen offen. gestern gegen nachmittag kam dann ein junger typ bei uns in den laden und wollte eine sattelstÃ¼tze kaufen. ich bat ihn das bike rein zui holen um das maÃ zu nehmen. ich konnte meinen augen kaum glauben. es war das gestphlene flatline. direkt polizei gerufen und ab dafÃ¼r. der typ sagte er hÃ¤tte das bike fÃ¼r 300,-â¬ einen kumpel abgekauft und wollte eig nur ne stÃ¼tze...
> ich kann nur sagen, wenn einem was passiert, postet es hier, es gibt immer zufÃ¤lle und ab und an braucht der mensch ja auch glÃ¼ck!



haha, sehr schÃ¶n - an deiner stelle hÃ¤tte ich mich aber echt beherrschen mÃ¼ssen um diesem rotzlÃ¶ffel nicht gleich eins in die f**** zu schlagen 

ps: fÃ¼r 300,- wÃ¼rde ich aber auch gerne ein flatline kaufen (natÃ¼rlich legal, evil_rider hast ne quelle?) 

lg chris


----------



## neikless (23. Juni 2009)

... wer wirft den ersten Stein ... ICH !

sehr schön ! zusammen für eine bessere Welt , ride on !


----------



## GM210 (23. Juni 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


>



ich frag nochmal. hat hier jemand eine ahnung ob man das trikot irgendwo kaufen kann, oder ein anderes fr/dh trikot von rocky? 
danke


----------



## MrFaker (23. Juni 2009)

weiß wohl keiner, also ein "anderes" fr/dh trikot habe ich







habe ich von RM geschenkt bekommen

lg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (23. Juni 2009)

find ich gut


----------



## Jambo12 (23. Juni 2009)

ja weis jmd. wo es die rocky mountain trikos gibt möchte gerne auch eines haben


----------



## qwwq20091 (23. Juni 2009)

Ich danke an kleine laden in Essen !!!  besonders bobtailoner fuer seine sehr gute augen !! Bike ist etzt zum Hause  und binnnnnnnn ich sooooooo GLUKLICH!! ich kann das nicht beschreiben !!!!  Und noch was  bis auf die satel und satelstutze wahr alles ok!! ich wolte fragen wie gross ist die durchmesser von satelstutze beim flatline!!! geil geil und noch mahl GEILLLLLL!!!!


----------



## Soulbrother (23. Juni 2009)

30.9


----------



## xerdanny (23. Juni 2009)

zum glück wusste das der depp nicht...


----------



## MrFaker (23. Juni 2009)

ich würde eher sagen volldepp, wenn man sagt 300,- für ein funktionierendes flatline bezahlt zu haben 

lg chris


----------



## Switchy (23. Juni 2009)

Zum Thema Trikot:
Mal bei Bikeaction nachfragen oder bei dem Vertrieb von Maxxis vielleicht können die euch weiterhelfen.


----------



## frankweber (23. Juni 2009)

einfach geil, daß das bike wieder da ist und es bald eiersalat gibt..............jippy


----------



## mussso (24. Juni 2009)

Soweit ich weiss waren die Trikots limitiert und schnell ausverkauft. Das hat man mir bei Bikeaction gesagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. Juni 2009)

Es gibt/gab ja noch das schwarze mit den roten und weißen Ahornblättern.
Und dieses. Laut Mario gab es das nur in Canada zu jedem RMX Team dazu. Ist in dem Thread nur etwas unangebracht  
Ich habe es über Ebay.com erstanden.


----------



## Sw!tch (24. Juni 2009)

...und es nie angehabt


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. Juni 2009)

oh doch schon mehrfach  z.B. beim Flatline testen in Ogau.

Du kannst es käuflich erwerben! Für 100 Euro mehr schwitze ich es dir noch mal voll 

nein Scherz


----------



## MrFaker (24. Juni 2009)

mario soll für uns ein paar nette trikots organisieren, er muss es ja nicht umsonst machen 

lg chris


----------



## GM210 (24. Juni 2009)

Das wäre doch mal eine Idee!

HERR LENZEN, WIE SIEHTS AUS? BESTEHT DA EVTL. EINE MÖGLICHKEIT? Das wäre super.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Juni 2009)

auch auf die Gefahr hin, das es langsam langweilig wird......
Ich hatte gestern wieder lange weile 

wenn ihr mich fragt, sieht es besser aus als das aktuelle Flatline Canuck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (26. Juni 2009)

aufjedenfall... trozdem kauf ich mir keins mehr ....


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Juni 2009)

Wieso, kein Bock mehr auf Rocky?

Ich schon, wenn es wirklich so viel leichter wird.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (26. Juni 2009)

doch... aber wenn das "neue" Flatline vom Fahrverhalten schlechter is bleib ich bei meinem Panzer und werde erstmal den so lang fahren bis es nicht mehr geht


----------



## maple leaf (26. Juni 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> doch... aber wenn das "neue" Flatline vom Fahrverhalten schlechter is...



Wie kommst Du zu dieser Annahme?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Juni 2009)

Für mich ist es ein dickes Slayer. Und da mein Slayer schon richtig geil geht, wird das glaube ich bombig!


----------



## bestmove (26. Juni 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Für mich ist es ein dickes Slayer. Und da mein Slayer schon richtig geil geht, wird das glaube ich bombig!



Wen dem so ist und das Gewicht stimmt, könnt ich mich wohl auch noch mal fürn Flatty erwärmen


----------



## Soulbrother (26. Juni 2009)

Nur in welcher Gr.?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Juni 2009)

jetzt weiß ich auch was mich am aktuellen Flatline Canuck so stört!
Da ist viel zu viel Weiß auf dem Rahmen!

Dieses hier geht jetzt viel mehr in Richtung RMX Canuck


----------



## LukiSkywalker (26. Juni 2009)

Hi, 
Ist das Bild von Mr. Freeride das nächste Flatline?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Juni 2009)

ja fast. Die Lackierung ist ein Wunschdenken von mir 

das ist die original Farbe bisher 


Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> interessant ist auch das gleich 2 Reifen-, Schlauchsponsoren zu sehen sind (Maxxis und Conti).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukiSkywalker (27. Juni 2009)

@ Mr.Freeride
danke für die antwort ich werde mir so ein Flatline, wenn es kaufbar ist, kaufen.^^


----------



## LukiSkywalker (27. Juni 2009)

Weiß jemand ob das neue Flatty von 2010 leichter wird?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Juni 2009)

vom aussehen her hat es einiges abgespeckt bekommen, man muss evtl. wieder ne Testfahrt vom Mario abwarten. Aber arg viel wird das denke ich mal nicht sein.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Juni 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du zu dieser Annahme?



Das ist nur ne Vermutung von mir... werde aufjedenfall ne Testfahrt machen, dann werde ich es ja sehen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Juni 2009)

Das orangene Flatline wiegt so wie es da hängt knapp über 18 Kg.
Das Flatline von Sabrina Jonnier wiegt etwas über 16 kg.

Also der Rahmen wird schon leichter 

Wenn ich mir das neue Flatline kaufen sollte, muss auf der Wagge aber auch am Ende eine 18 stehen.


----------



## Ikonoklast (28. Juni 2009)

äh, ich hätte gerne eine 15 oder 16 statt der 17 vor dem Komma...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. Juni 2009)

sind wir im CC-Bereich??


----------



## Ikonoklast (28. Juni 2009)

Leichtere Räder lassen sich immer besser fahren ;>


----------



## LukiSkywalker (28. Juni 2009)

Danke mit jeder Antwort von euch tendiere ich immer mehr zum Flatline.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (28. Juni 2009)

rocky ist immer totale schai$e, vor allem weil man dann den sport 
mit so vielen vollidoten teilen und sich rechtfertigen muss


----------



## scratch (29. Juni 2009)

Hi,
wollte meins auch mal rein stellen  ... ach ja hinten kommt die Woche auch noch ne Code dran


----------



## Soulbrother (1. Juli 2009)

Vom letzten Sonntag beim IXS Cup in Rittershausen,Dennis...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. Juli 2009)

...da hat man wenichstens noch was unterm Arsch


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (1. Juli 2009)

LoL die Kette xD


----------



## scratch (2. Juli 2009)

scratch schrieb:


> Hi,
> wollte meins auch mal rein stellen  ... ach ja hinten kommt die Woche auch noch ne Code dran








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerdanny (2. Juli 2009)

wieso hängst dein zug nicht ein???


----------



## eb-network (2. Juli 2009)

kleines update...

wil einer ne 100%ig einwandfrei laufende hammerschmidt für 350?
warum? weil ich keine lust mehr habe auf sie und weil ich was neues haben wollte.. ;-)'






updates sind noch in arbeit...

anderer lenker,
anderer vorbau,
andere felgen,
andere naben,
 pedale sind bestellt (5050xx in schwarz rot)
etc.

wer teile sucht bei mir melden.. habe wieder fast neuware ;-)

mfg


----------



## eb-network (6. Juli 2009)

UPDATE:

kennt einer ne sehr sehr gute firma die eloxiert?


----------



## numinisflo (6. Juli 2009)

Warum? Möchtest du dir deine Kurbel schwarz eloxieren lassen damit sie zum Rad passt? Oder willst du sie vorm Verkauf noch eloxieren?


----------



## eb-network (6. Juli 2009)

HAHAHAHA...

ne will die links eloxieren lassen. der hauptrahmen wird entweder in weiß lackiert oder loliert.... mal sehn... ist halt nur so ne gedankenspielerei...

mfg


----------



## iNSANE! (6. Juli 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=100


----------



## eb-network (6. Juli 2009)

okok ... sufu hätt ich auch mal in anspruchnehmen können... peinlich..


danke trotzdem


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Juli 2009)

Sohoo! Mein Flatline ist ready for Canada!
Und ich bin auch heiß wie Frittenfett 

Alles nachgezogen, Fahrwerk neu abgestimmt, alles toll!

Ach, und alle meine vorherigen Aussagen über meine Federhärte beziehen sich ausschließlich auf die 222er Dämpfereinbaulänge.
Jetzt mit dem 240er habe jetzt vorerst von der 500er auf eine 450er gewechselt.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (9. Juli 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Sohoo! Mein Flatline ist ready for Canada!
> Und ich bin auch heiß wie Frittenfett
> 
> Alles nachgezogen, Fahrwerk neu abgestimmt, alles toll!
> ...



Luft aus den Reifen lassen nicht vergessen!
VIEL SPASS. Ich muss noch bis zum 03.08. warten AHHHH


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Juli 2009)

Luft aus den Reifen???

Danke, ich denke den werden wir haben!
Die Zeit hälst du auch noch durch 
Di dann auch schon mal viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (9. Juli 2009)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> ... Ich muss noch bis zum 03.08. warten AHHHH



Auf was wartest du  wo gehts hin oder gibts was Neues


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (9. Juli 2009)

@Mr. Freeride: Ja, für den Flug...

@René: Meinem Switch bleibe ich treu Aber ich flieg mit 4 Kollegen für 3 Wochen nach BC!

mfg


----------



## damenveloraser (9. Juli 2009)

mein pferdchen ist da! mein pferdchen ist da!  ich krieg seit dem wochenende das dauergrinsen nicht mehr aus dem gesicht!


----------



## GM210 (9. Juli 2009)

Bilder!?


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Juli 2009)

Niko,aber das 50er KB für die A-Line nicht vergessen  ...kommt bei mir am Wochenende u.a. bei meinem ebenfalls anstehenden BC-update auch dran


----------



## retrospecs (9. Juli 2009)

Servus,

wir sind momentan für eine Woche mit dem Mario in Finale Ligure zum Photoshooting. Hier gibt's vorab schonmal ein paar Bilder vom neuen Flatline und dem neuen Slayer in Action:
http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/regionen-and-spots/artikel/436/film-fotoshooting-mit-team-rider-mario-lenzen-finale-ligure-italy

Greetz,
David


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (10. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute! 
Gibt es eigentlich schon eine Info ab wann es das neue Flati zu kaufen gibt?

Gruß


----------



## Switchy (10. Juli 2009)

Nö es gibt ja nichtmal eine genaue info ob es überhaupt schon kommt für 2010


----------



## Ikonoklast (11. Juli 2009)

Klar, am Wochenende gabs doch dicke Präsentation im Kleinwalsertal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switchy (11. Juli 2009)

Achso na dann =)
Freuen wir uns mal drauf.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (11. Juli 2009)

Also habe heute die Info bekommen, das das Bike noch ein Prototyp sei und dies warscheinlich in der Farbe nicht zu kaufen geben wird (orange, pink). Außerdem gibt es das Bike dann nur noch in Pro Ausführung und World Cup, als Framekit wird es dann nur den World Cup zu kaufen geben. Vorraussichtlicher Termin wird nächstes Jahr ca. Frühjahr (Feburar-April) sein. Zum Gewicht wird der Rahmen gegenüber seinem Vorgänger nur wenige Gramm abgespeckt bekommen. Bis Mario und der Rest (Wade, Dennis ect.) das ganze getestet haben wird der Rohrsatz dann gefertigt und es wird in Serie gehen.


----------



## retrospecs (11. Juli 2009)

Das komplett aufgebaute Bike vom Mario wiegt ca. 18 KG. Laut seiner Aussage hat der Rahmen schon an Gewicht verloren.


----------



## GM210 (12. Juli 2009)

Na hoffnetlich wird das mal kein Schnellschuss. Die werden ja auch gemerkt haben, dass die Rocky Fans das Radel mögen und vor allem auch die, die das aktuelle Flatline gar nicht mögen. Warten wir es ab. Schick ist es auf alle Fälle.


----------



## Switchy (12. Juli 2009)

So seh ich das auch wenn es da ist, ist es da.
Wenn nicht, eben noch warten. =)


----------



## Soulbrother (12. Juli 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ...und dann bist du schuld das das flatline vom big bike zum slopestyle freelightbike verkommt



*Das kann und will ich natürlich nicht verantworten ,deshalb gibts jetzt erst mal noch ein zusätzliches Big Bike-Wechselfahrwerk um damit auch dem ursprünglichen Gedanken des Flatlines Rechnung zu tragen...Ein Bike,bzw. RAHMEN,für alles! :*





*...zumindest erst mal so lange,bis das WC in 2011 zu haben sein wird!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (12. Juli 2009)

Viel Spass mit dem Luxusfahrwerk.

Wäre schön wenn Du später mal was zur Performance des Dämpfers erzählen könntest.


----------



## numinisflo (12. Juli 2009)

Das wird ja so gut werden. Ich weiß es. Mach bitte schnell Bilder Axel.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. Juli 2009)

@ Soulbrother
dein Fahrwerk für Whistler?


----------



## neikless (12. Juli 2009)

... ich roll mein Flatline auch langsam warm für Whistler


----------



## mohrstefan (12. Juli 2009)

Ahh ha


----------



## Hunter-dirt (12. Juli 2009)

retrospecs schrieb:


> Das komplett aufgebaute Bike vom Mario wiegt ca. 18 KG. Laut seiner Aussage hat der Rahmen schon an Gewicht verloren.



Laut dem Typ von Bikeaction nur wenige Gramm! werden wir später sehen wieviel der Rahmen wiegt.


----------



## Soulbrother (12. Juli 2009)

GM210 schrieb:


> Viel Spass mit dem Luxusfahrwerk.
> 
> Wäre schön wenn Du später mal was zur Performance des Dämpfers erzählen könntest.



Klar,mach ich doch glatt ...vom Urlaub aus dann. 



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> @ Soulbrother
> dein Fahrwerk für Whistler?



Joa!




numinisflo schrieb:


> Das wird ja so gut werden. Ich weiß es. Mach bitte schnell Bilder Axel.



*Heute hatte ich nur Zeit für den frontalen Umbau,Gabel u. Steuerzentrale:*





Wenn ich nicht immer diesem inneren Zwang folgen müßte,könnte der Roco locker drin bleiben.Federungscharakteristisch liegt er voll auf dem Niveau der 40!!!

Momentan sind es  *noch* 18,5Kg 


Ey Nici...schicke neue Treter,extra für´n Urlaub?


----------



## Sw!tch (12. Juli 2009)

Der lässt sich nicht lumpen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Juli 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ey Nici...schicke neue Treter,extra für´n Urlaub?



Da halte ich mit mit dem Nici 

gut das du umgebaut hast auf Fox
meine 66 SL ist jetzt defekt.
Gemerkt habe ich es auf dem Weg zum Eibsee am Freitag


----------



## Soulbrother (13. Juli 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Da halte ich mit mit dem Nici




Ich zufälligerweise auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (13. Juli 2009)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 167726Ahh ha



Mann sind die Kotflügel peinlich!!!! Wie kann man so etwas machen? Und wenn mir der Dreck bis in die letzte Ritze rinnt is mir das wurscht. Das ist so wie wenn du Porsche fährst mit einen Fellüberzug am Lenkrad!


----------



## mohrstefan (13. Juli 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Mann sind die Kotflügel peinlich!!!! Wie kann man so etwas machen? Und wenn mir der Dreck bis in die letzte Ritze rinnt is mir das wurscht. Das ist so wie wenn du Porsche fährst mit einen Fellüberzug am Lenkrad!


Hee -- Schon mal Porsche gefaren,
mit Fell??
Kommt gut !!


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Juli 2009)

*Im direkten Vergleich:*

Slopestyle-Freelight-Bike (def. nach neikless  )...





...und Big-Mountain-Bike





Neues Gewicht: 18,86Kg


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2009)

Was machen denn die Pedale für einen Eindruck in real.....weil für die würd ich auch mal meine MX30 runterschrauben
Aber du hast die normale Achsversion, oder?
Ansonsten...so muß ein Flätty ausschauen...

G.


----------



## Fabeymer (14. Juli 2009)

Kurz und knapp: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Viel Spaß mit der Rakete in Whistler!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (14. Juli 2009)

finde beide Versionen saugeil...mit leichtem Sympathievorteil für die "BC-Version"
Bin mal auf den Fahrbericht gespannt.
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## ewoq (14. Juli 2009)

herrliches rad!


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (14. Juli 2009)

Erste Sahne der Aufbau. 
Jetzt nur noch die Forty Weiss Pulvern und das Flatline ist ein Traum! 


Greets
Damian


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Juli 2009)

THX! 

Pedale:
Der erste Eindruck ist wirklich sehr,sehr gut.Top finish,da gibts nix zu meckern.Drehen tun sie sich auch sehr weich,aber nicht allzu leicht,was ich ebenfalls sehr gut finde.Im Gegensatz zu den MX sind sie eine ganze Ecke flacher,kommen somit also dem tiefen Tretlager vom Flatline sehr entgegen.Und sie sind 100gr leichter 

Das ist die normale Achsversion,ich habs mir lange überlegt,bin dann aber zu dem Schluß gekommen,das die Mag/Ti Version bei meinem Gewicht und dem tiefen Tretlager einfach keinen Sinn macht 

Bleibt jetzt noch der Praxistest abzuwarten,auch bzgl. des RC4...da bin ich schon sehr gespannt.Whistler wirds zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> THX!
> 
> Pedale:
> Der erste Eindruck ist wirklich sehr,sehr gut.Top finish,da gibts nix zu meckern.Drehen tun sie sich auch sehr weich,aber nicht allzu leicht,was ich ebenfalls sehr gut finde.Im Gegensatz zu den MX sind sie eine ganze Ecke flacher,kommen somit also dem tiefen Tretlager vom Flatline sehr entgegen.Und sie sind 100gr leichter
> ...



Bin auch hin und hergerissen mir welche zu besorgen....und jetzt gibts ja einen Testfahrer hier

Wünsch dir auf jedenfall nen schönen Urlaub....und nimm sicherheitshalber einen Satz MX mit

G.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Juli 2009)

ich finde die BigBike Ausstattung ein bisschen besser. Gerade mit der grauen Gabel


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Juli 2009)

Niko,du sagst es...weiße Fox?never!...aaaber rosa demnächst!




LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bin auch hin und hergerissen mir welche zu besorgen....und jetzt gibts ja einen Testfahrer hier
> 
> Wünsch dir auf jedenfall nen schönen Urlaub....und nimm sicherheitshalber einen Satz MX mit
> 
> G.



Danke,wir werden uns sicherlich zwischendurch auch mal hier melden und berichten!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Juli 2009)

ich glaube die Graue würde meinem Flaty auch besser stehen als die Weiße.


----------



## neikless (15. Juli 2009)

oh ja ROSA


----------



## Flame-Blade (15. Juli 2009)

Na pass bloß auf das dir in Whistler kein Bär Kratzer in das schöne Gerät macht.Ich bin 30cm vor einem zum stehen gekommen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-Der (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo, 

da ja hier einige mit Canada (Whistler) erfahrung sind......

Mit welchen Airlines fliegt ihr? 
Auf wieviel  wird mir der Hin-/Rückflug ca. kommen?
(Reisezeit Winter über Weihnachten/Neujahr)

Danke, 
Ben-Der


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Juli 2009)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Na pass bloß auf das dir in Whistler kein Bär Kratzer in das schöne Gerät macht.Ich bin 30cm vor einem zum stehen gekommen ;-)



Dann gibts halt paar uffs Maul! 





Ben-Der schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ja hier einige mit Canada (Whistler) erfahrung sind......
> 
> ...



Frag mal besser hier nach: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=376265


----------



## Flame-Blade (15. Juli 2009)

Ben-Der schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ja hier einige mit Canada (Whistler) erfahrung sind......
> 
> ...




Ich hätte mir in den Arsch beißen können.Ca. 4 Wochen vor unserem Abflug lag der Preis für Hin/Rück bei nur noch 390.Wir haben vor ein paar Monaten noch 700 bezahlt.

Airline war AirTransat...pünktlich,schnell und ohne Probleme.Bikes haben 20 pro Flug zusätzlich gekostet.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (15. Juli 2009)

Ben-Der schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ja hier einige mit Canada (Whistler) erfahrung sind......
> 
> ...



(Reisezeit Winter über Weihnachten/Neujahr)???? Willst du dort Skifahren?


----------



## Switchy (22. Juli 2009)

Mal was anderes.
Ich Verkauf meine Formula The One Greg Minnaar.
Bei Interesse PN dann gibt es infos zu Preis etc.
Ein paar Bilder sind bei mir auch schon hinterlegt.

Greetz


----------



## liltrialer (23. Juli 2009)

kann mir einer sagen was der flatline rahmen inkl. oder ohne dämpfer wiegt?
DANKE


----------



## mohrstefan (23. Juli 2009)

liltrialer schrieb:


> kann mir einer sagen was der flatline rahmen inkl. oder ohne dämpfer wiegt?
> DANKE


Frag en Rocky Händler


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. Juli 2009)

liltrialer schrieb:


> kann mir einer sagen was der flatline rahmen inkl. oder ohne dämpfer wiegt?
> DANKE



wenn du dir die Mühe machen würdest einfach ein Paar Seiten zurück zu blättern...


----------



## Soulbrother (23. Juli 2009)

Neikless hat gerade gesagt 8,5Kg ohne Dämpfer und mit nochmal 4,5Kg...aber der ist auch heute aufn Kopp gefallen


----------



## eb-network (23. Juli 2009)

haha ihr seid alle soooo witzig.. wenn ich sowas lese, weis ich warum der sport nicht von der allgemeinheit anerkannt wird (mehrzahl gesehen, was städte etc. etc. angeht und die menschen auf der straße etc. etc.)

es gibt keine dum men fragen NUR dum me antworten und das war eine.. aber korrigiert mich. ihr alles bescheid wisser und ihr besserversteher...

da kommt mir sowas das kotzen....

und jetzt weitermachen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (23. Juli 2009)

Ein wenig Eigeninitiative kann im Leben nie schaden. Und ein Gewicht herauszufinden ist in dem thread hier ja wohl mehr als simpel. 

Warst Du heut noch nicht aufm` Pott oder was ist los bei Dir? Und ich hoffe das mein Sport nie von der Allgemeinheit anerkannt wird, wenn diese Allgemeinheit aus Spießbürgern mit Stock im Arsch besteht. Herzlichen Dank für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit.

Und jetzt, weitermachen....


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. Juli 2009)

*IHR SEID DIE BESTEN !! *

 
 ​


----------



## retrospecs (24. Juli 2009)

Es hätte auch einfach jemand einmal das Gewicht posten können (ohne Dämpfer sind es ca. 5,2 KG), anstatt unzählige sinnlose Antworten. Dann müllt ein Thread auch nicht so zu... 
Ich würde daher sagen, dass Eure Antworten in der Summe nicht weniger sinnfrei sind als die Frage nach dem Gewicht.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. Juli 2009)

Warum sollte ich das Gewicht schon zum dritten mal preisgeben? er soll sich einfach mal die Mühe machen, ein Paar Seiten zurück zu blättern...


----------



## retrospecs (24. Juli 2009)

Dann nennt ihm meinetwegen nicht das Gewicht und ignoriert seine Frage, aber postet nicht noch 5 oder 6 völlig sinnlose Antworten. Das müllt den Thread nur voll.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. Juli 2009)

ganz einfach aus dem Grund, dass dann nacher wieder das gejammere da is, dass keiner was dazu sagt. Und ich wollt ihm ja nurn Tipp geben daser ein Paar Seiten weiter hinten schauen soll.


----------



## neikless (24. Juli 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> dum men fragen NUR dum me antworten und das war eine..



... was will er uns damit nun wieder sagen ?
... sorry "me dumm" ... 

Hast du eigentlich auch Spaß im Leben ? 
Das Leben ist schön, und mit etwas Humor gehts leichter eh !

aber ich lach einfach für dich mit 

so jetzt darfst du mit deinen HASS-Schriften weiter machen , hit me with you best shot !


----------



## liltrialer (24. Juli 2009)

sry wenn ich jetzt hier ein bischen für stress gesorgt habe.. war nicht so gemeint
mhh. eine frage hätte ich da noch an euch? Ist das flatline1 und das flatline pro vom rahmen baugleich? Weil ich bin mir am überlegen das flatline1 zu kaufen und alle anbauteile zu verkaufen und mir nen passenden fox dhx5 dämpfer rein zu machen, frage ist nun nurnoch ob dies funktioniert. wenn die frage nun unangemessen ist bitte nicht erschlagen


----------



## Ben-Der (24. Juli 2009)

liltrialer schrieb:


> sry wenn ich jetzt hier ein bischen für stress gesorgt habe.. war nicht so gemeint
> mhh. eine frage hätte ich da noch an euch? Ist das flatline1 und das flatline pro vom rahmen baugleich? Weil ich bin mir am überlegen das flatline1 zu kaufen und alle anbauteile zu verkaufen und mir nen passenden fox dhx5 dämpfer rein zu machen, frage ist nun nurnoch ob dies funktioniert. wenn die frage nun unangemessen ist bitte nicht erschlagen


 

Das kannst du machen! 

Die Rahmen sind Baugleich! Willst du denn vollen Federweg ausnutzen brauchst dann nen 241er Dämpfer!

Gruß Ben-Der


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (24. Juli 2009)

... ja alle rahmen sind gleich bzw lassen sich beliebig aufbauen ...
nur bei der zugverlegung für hammerschmidt gibts einen kleinen unterschied
aber das brauchen glaube ich die wenigsten ... viel spaß !


----------



## eb-network (24. Juli 2009)

was ich meinte ist:

was wäre jetzt soooo umständlich gewesen in einer antwort zu sagen : hättest ja mal lesen können aber der rahmen wiegt..... 

nein da werden wieder mehrere antworten geliefert die nur dumm sind etc.

ist doch egal ob andere lesen können oder net, ggf. wollte er es nur wissen ohne sich durch internet zu lesen oder was weis ich net alles.... einfach nur "hi, der rahmen wiegt..." das wärs gewesen.

und genau das mein ich, ne simple antwort und keine dummen sprüche wären besser gewesen, deswegen mein komentar und das ist es was mich bei den meisten bikern ankotzt, diese arroganz. nicht alle sind so wie andere die als bsp. ne stunde lesen oder google um rat fragen.

dies ist ein forum wo man auch mal ne frage stellen kann auch wenn man sie ggf. auch selber herausgefunden hätte. lebst du oder irgend einandere jetzt schlimme roder besser wenn man es ihm gleich gesagt hätte?


ist ja auch egal, bis später....


mfg ;-)


----------



## pieleh (24. Juli 2009)

also ich fand die Antwort vom Souly lustig...


----------



## eb-network (25. Juli 2009)

.......


----------



## Soulbrother (25. Juli 2009)

pieleh du bist ja auch ein humorvoller Mensch,wie ich weiß,und wie die meisten hier in der Lage Ernst und Spaß zu unterscheiden  ganz im Gegensatz zu einem Anderen der eh über kurz oder lang an seiner Kotze zu ersticken droht,schlimm wärs sicherlich nicht  ...einfach nicht für Voll nehmen den Typ


----------



## eb-network (25. Juli 2009)

hmm.....

danns eid ihr alle sooooo klug und so informiert und so allwissend...

ihr wusstet bistimmt auch schon alles bevor es der importeur wusste und ihr habt nieeee eine frage gestellt die man sich im internet ja nicht mal eben mit 12 stunden google suche hätte selber beantworten können... ich beneide euch....  auf eine ernste frage antwortet ihr mit ironie und spott und gelächter weil ihr niiiiiieeeeeeeee mals nicht eine frage stellen würdet die man ansatzweise als dumm bezeichnen würde...

eure dummheit spiegelt sich in eurer art und weise nieder wie ihr hier schreibt und eure art wie ihr neulinge behandelt die halt nun mal nicht so allwissend sind wie ihr.... 

mach nen eigenen flatline treath auf nur ihr idioten, nennt ihn: "die die schon alles wissenden, die nicht belästigt werden wollen von anderen ungläubigen"..

nicht ich bin peinlich sondern ihr.

wir diskutieren das eben die nächsten 15 seiten aus und der normale user der sich hier informieren will kann lesen wie kleinkariert doch flatline und rm fahrer sind, und deswegen werden sie sich gar nicht trauen eine frage zu setellen weil sie ja wissen:

"WIR STÖREN HIER NICHT DIE KÖNIGE SONDERN SETZEN UNS 10 STUNDEN VOR DEN PC SUCHEN IM INTERNET NACH UNSERER ANTWORT, HIER GINGE ES ZWAR SCHNELLER ABER NACH MEINER FRAGE KANN ICH GLEICH 5 SEITEN WEITERKLICKEN DENN ERST DA KANN ES SEIN DAS EIN VERNÜNFTIGER MENSCH DIE ANTWORT OHNE DUMME KOMMENTARE UND IRONI ETC. ABGEGEBEN HAT"

doofbacken

sooo jetzt wieder eins chlauer komentar von dir oder euch und ich antworte wieder... habe noch zeit und haben noch ein paar seiten vor uns ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eb-network (25. Juli 2009)

*AN ALLE NEULINGE.*

liebe leute, bitte heir keine banalen oder gar fragen stellen die man nicht irgendwie im internet selber herrausfinden kann, denn hier ist die elite der rocky fahrer zu hause und die darf man nicht mit banalen fragen wie nach einem rahmengewicht belästigen... es wird mit ironie und witz geantwortet und sich die frage gestellt was der fragesteller eigentlich sich erlaubt... denn heir weis soulbrother etc. schon vor dem importeur bescheid und da erübrigen sich fragen, denn er und andere wissen alles und haben noch niemals nicht eine frage gestellt, den das würde heißen sie wären nicht mehr allwissend....

PS. UND BITTE AUF EURE RECHTSCHREIBUNG ACHTEN, DIE ALLWISSENDEN SIND LEHRER.....

*;-)**
*​


----------



## Hunter-dirt (25. Juli 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> du musst Geld haben
> 
> ...zum Gewicht vom Rahmen...
> 5,6kg ohne Dämpfer! Soviel hatte ich damals raus...



...no Coment mehr!  Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen, junger Padawan


----------



## neikless (25. Juli 2009)

... ruhe jetzt, ich kann es auch nicht mehr hören und der arme souly kann ja auch nix dafür das er alles besser weiß  
... der klügere gibt nach , also ich hoffe das hat jetzt ein ende,
die frage ist beantwortet !
souly du hälst jetzt auch mal die klappe !!!


----------



## frankweber (25. Juli 2009)

Macht gar kein spaß hier reinzu schauen, sonst gab es nette big bikes jetz nur noch dicke Hose 

Werd mal das abo löschen


----------



## Soulbrother (25. Juli 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> souly du hälst jetzt auch mal die klappe !!!



Weswegen denn? 
Du meinst doch nicht etwa wegen des geltungsbedürftigem Profilneurotikers weiter oben...  ...wenn der sich angesprochen fühlt ist das doch sein Problem


----------



## xerdanny (25. Juli 2009)

lest ihr den blödsinn den ihr schreibt auch mal selber??? kindergarten hoch zehn... dachte auch das ist nen fachforum aber scheinbar kann man wirklich nur das abo löschen... ps. bin auch der meinung ne einfache antwort ... kilo hätts getan... wozu sind fachforen da??? muss da eb rechtgeben...


----------



## Switchy (25. Juli 2009)

Na dann löscht doch euer abo.
Also wegen sowas würde ich es nicht löschen... lächerlich

Man sollte über den dingen stehen und vielleicht auch mal in jeder hinsicht nachsicht üben.


----------



## frankweber (25. Juli 2009)

ich finde es einfach nur doof daß Ihr euch so angiftet aber das ist allegemein im Forum ein Problem und die Hemmschwelle für Kraftmeierei ist erfahrungsgemäß gering.

Also piep piep und alle haben sich lieb, oder?????

Gruß Frank


----------



## Switch-Rider (25. Juli 2009)

ja ich find das hier acuh total kacke einer kommt sagt irgendwas das viellecht nicht ganz so richtig ist und sofort sind 6 andere da die auf dem rumhacken und sich cool fühlen... aber naja lustig zum anschauen ist es schon


----------



## RattleHead (25. Juli 2009)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/luke-strobel-bike-check-2009.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (25. Juli 2009)

Infos von der Bikeexpo: Den WC-Rahmen gibt es ab 2010, der "alte" Rahmen wird wahrsch. eingestellt.


----------



## Soulbrother (25. Juli 2009)

RattleHead schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/luke-strobel-bike-check-2009.html



 ich mach die Bilder mal auf für dich:







































Super schön,auch ne geile Farbe!!!


----------



## xerdanny (25. Juli 2009)

ge souly  alu iss ne farbe ... war nur spass... lach


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (25. Juli 2009)

Yes Yes endlich mal wieder was geiles!!!!!!


----------



## Switch-Rider (25. Juli 2009)

naja also ich find den neuen rahmen nicht so schön mir hat der alte flatline rahmen so gut gefallen schade das er eingestellt wird..

hoffentlich kommt der neue rahmen wenigstens mit ner schönen lackierung


----------



## GM210 (25. Juli 2009)

Mir gefällt mein "Alteisen" zwar gut, aber das neue rockt so dermaßen. 

Vielleicht krieg ich ja irgendwann mal ein neues auf Garantie   Scherz,
Kaputt krieg ich die Keule eh nie.


----------



## damenveloraser (25. Juli 2009)

folgendes problem: mein dämpfer (roco tst) verhält sich etwas komisch. wenn ich mich draufsetze und der dämpfer langsam enfedert, ist alles tiptop. wenn die kompression schnell erfolgt, wie das beispielsweise beim fahren der fall ist (oh wunder), gibts so ein komisches "klonk", so als ob die feder etwas locker sitzen würde. das lässt sich natürlich auch provozieren. selbst wenn ich nicht auf dem bike sitze, daneben stehe und ruckartig druck auf den sattel ausübe, passiert das. alle schrauben wurden kontrolliert, die feder sitzt nicht locker und ich habe keine ahnung, was das ist. vielleicht ist das auch ganz normal, hab das teil ja noch nicht so lange. 

ich weiss, ferndiagnosen sind meistens sinnlos, aber mein mech war die ganze woche am transalp und ich kann frühstens nächsten freitag bei ihm vorbeischauen. vielleicht bin ich ja nicht der einzige mit dem problem. bin für jede hilfe dankbar oder noch besser sind antworten wie: "mach dir keine sorgen, das ist normal!"


----------



## bike-it-easy (26. Juli 2009)

Ist das mit an- und abgeschaltetem TST gleich, oder ist dein "klonk" bei unterschiedlichen TST-Stellungen auch unterschiedlich ausgeprägt? War zumindest bei meinem so.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## damenveloraser (26. Juli 2009)

wenn ich das tst voll zu mache, ist das geräusch nicht vorhanden, aber so kann ich ja nicht fahren. sobald es nur etwas offen ist, ist es da und hört sich auch immer gleich an, egal bei welchen einstellungen! scheint also schon etwas mit dem dämpfer zu tun zu haben. 
druck im ausgleichsbehälter ist übrigens auch okay. (hatte so ein ähnliches geräusch mal bei einem anderen roco, dort war eben genau das das problem.) im sinne von: wenn man mit zu wenig luft fährt, produziert man quasi permanent durchschläge und irgend so ein bolzen schlägt dann hin und her. ...ist mir mindestens so erklärt worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (26. Juli 2009)

also mein TST roco (2008) tut dies nicht aber frag doch mal bei Mr.Freeride an !
er meint gerade, das liegt am spiel zw. kolben und gehäuse , soll bei 2009er mod. vorkommen ...
kann man wohl nichts ändern, einfach weiter fahren im härtefall hast du ja garantie


----------



## damenveloraser (26. Juli 2009)

spiel zwischen kolben und gehäuse? würde passen, sowohl das geräusch als auch das gefühl beim einfedern betreffend. fahre die woche mal weiter und frag dann nächste woche noch meinen mech! thx für die antwort!


----------



## Soulbrother (26. Juli 2009)

Im allgemeinen heißt es immer wieder:Beim 09er ist das normal,einfach fahren!Hmmm...ich könnt mir vorstellen das nur etwas Öl fehlt.Da die Rocos  aber ziemlich simpel aufgebaut und für jedermann selbst zu zerlegen sind,schau einfach mal hier nach bzw. stell hier nochmal deine Frage: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=345800

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher,daß man dir dort ganz schnell weiterhelfen kann!


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. Juli 2009)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Infos von der Bikeexpo: Den WC-Rahmen gibt es ab 2010, der "alte" Rahmen wird wahrsch. eingestellt.



Blödsinn. Von wem hast du die Info denn??
Es wird wahrscheinlich beide Rahmen ab nächstem Jahr geben. Der jetzige in der Freeride Variante und der neue als "World Cup" Downhill Ausführung.
Genaueres wird aber erst zur Eurobike bekannt gegeben. Also abwarten und nicht die Pferde scheu machen..

Mario


----------



## Fabeymer (26. Juli 2009)

Ich war am Rockystand, dort hab ich mit dem BA-Menschen gesprochen, der den hessischen Akzent hat und der auch in Allershausen beim Sommerfest war. Name ist mir leider entfallen, aber ich denke, Du weißt, wen ich meine. Der hat mir gesagt, dass es den momentanen Flatlinerahmen wahrsch. nicht mehr geben wird.
Verstehe nicht, wieso ich da "die Pferde scheu mache", schließlich sauge ich mir das ja nicht aus den Fingern. Du baust ja auch selbst noch ein "wahrscheinlich" mit ein...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (26. Juli 2009)

Mario diese Info habe ich auch letztens bekommen?!

@ damenveloraser
Hatte das gleiche Problem auch. Habe den Dämfper komplett ausgebaut, Feder nochmal nachgezogen, Brunox aufn Kolben geschmiert und Luft nachgepumpt, alle Dämpferhülsen gefettet und wieder eingebaut = es hat funktioniert! Nach dem Spiel zwischen Kolben und Dichtung habe ich geschaut, war ganz normal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (26. Juli 2009)

Das "wahrscheinlich" baue ich nur ein, weil man bei den Kanadiern nie 100% weiß was passiert. Aber zu sagen dass der jetzige Rahmen weg fällt ist einfach nur falsch.
Hier also ein offizielles Statement von Rocky. "Es werden ab nächstem Jahr beide Rahmen bzw. die Rahmen in Form von Komplettbikes erhältlich sein" Näheres wird ab September zur Eurobike veröffentlicht.

Bis dahin,


----------



## Soulbrother (26. Juli 2009)

Wade war heute auf Evil unterwegs und der hat gesagt es wird vermutlich gar kein WC geben...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (26. Juli 2009)

haha Wade aufm Evil?? ... wird ja schon alles sagen


----------



## snuffbox (26. Juli 2009)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich war am Rockystand, dort hab ich mit dem BA-Menschen gesprochen, der den hessischen Akzent hat und der auch in Allershausen beim Sommerfest war. Name ist mir leider entfallen, aber ich denke, Du weißt, wen ich meine. Der hat mir gesagt, dass es den momentanen Flatlinerahmen wahrsch. nicht mehr geben wird.
> Verstehe nicht, wieso ich da "die Pferde scheu mache", schließlich sauge ich mir das ja nicht aus den Fingern. Du baust ja auch selbst noch ein "wahrscheinlich" mit ein...



Die Leute bei Bike Action haben fast alle einen hessischen Akzent. Zumindest mehr oder weniger.


----------



## Fabeymer (26. Juli 2009)

Ja, aber Mario war auch in Allershause und wird schon wissen, wen ich da meine. Dort war nämlich nur ein BA-Mensch anwesend.


----------



## neikless (27. Juli 2009)

viel mehr als ein hesse kann ein mensch nicht werden,
und bei allem respekt ich glaube das BA nicht unbedingt alles
weiß was sich bei Rocky so tut


----------



## JPHcross (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo Mario, hier ist Jeff von Rocky Mountain.
Ich konfirmiere was du geschriebt hast, wir werden beide Varienten der Flatline Rahmen bei Eurobike anschauen.

Bis dann!


----------



## GM210 (27. Juli 2009)

Oh. hoher Besuch!  

Danke für die Info.


----------



## snuffbox (27. Juli 2009)

Wie es mein Vorrausschreiber schon gesagt hat. Im KWT haben sie gesagt dass es weiterhin beide Varianten gibt. Das WC ist halt etwas raceorientierter und das normale Freeride (aber das ist ja bekannt). Und dieser Randy (ich glaube so hieß er) von Rocky hat das auch bestätigt. 

Greez Björn


----------



## RattleHead (27. Juli 2009)

?????????Wade auf ein evil???? Als vergleich mit RM oder ist er fur ein aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (27. Juli 2009)

Was???? Wie kommst auf so was? Oder wo hast du das gesehen?


----------



## neikless (28. Juli 2009)

hört doch nicht immer auf den alten mann !


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Juli 2009)

...ach Kinder,in dem Fall muß ich dem alten Frotzeler mal Recht geben!!!

Aaaber,vorhin haben wir hier vom Lift aus das erste WC rumfahren sehen!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. Juli 2009)

...Spinner


----------



## Soulbrother (29. Juli 2009)

Tja,Spatzenhirn...das mit dem WC hier und gestern ist wiederum eine Tatsache  und kein Joke gewesen.


----------



## neikless (29. Juli 2009)

No Joke - das wc flatline war hier wirklich unterwegs ... (nicht schön !)
wade war auf einem schwarzem flatline mit grünen decails unterwegs
das war sehr nice ... ! (Freeride Flatline)


----------



## GM210 (29. Juli 2009)

Was hast Du mit Deiner Gabel angestellt, dass Du Dir ne neue Zocchi kaufen musstest?

Auch mal ein einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der Reise von mir. Hammer


----------



## Flame-Blade (29. Juli 2009)

Ich habe schon vor einigen Wochen mind. 5 Flatline WCs gesehen.Waren aber noch in "Raw"


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. Juli 2009)

Ja, ja....
und wenn wir jetzt sagen, dass wir ein Ufo gesehen haben, hast du schon vor 5 Wochen mit den Besuchern Bier gesoffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (29. Juli 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Tja,Spatzenhirn...das mit dem WC hier und gestern ist wiederum eine Tatsache  und kein Joke gewesen.



ja Spinner... dann mach mir doch bitte maln Foto wennde eins siehst


----------



## neikless (30. Juli 2009)

... ich weiss echt nicht was daran so schwer zu glauben ist ...


----------



## TurboLenzen (30. Juli 2009)

selbst ich fahr mit nem orangenen rum


----------



## Flame-Blade (30. Juli 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ja, ja....
> und wenn wir jetzt sagen, dass wir ein Ufo gesehen haben, hast du schon vor 5 Wochen mit den Besuchern Bier gesoffen



Nee das Bier wollte ich denen nicht antun.Haben aber zusammen vom Jaw-Drop runtergepinkelt


----------



## neikless (30. Juli 2009)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Nee das Bier wollte ich denen nicht antun.Haben aber zusammen vom Jaw-Drop runtergepinkelt



da hättest du dich besser selbst hinterher geworfen ...
PILSNER RULES !


----------



## Soulbrother (30. Juli 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> ... dann mach mir doch bitte maln Foto wennde eins siehst





Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Nee das Bier wollte ich denen nicht antun.Haben aber zusammen vom Jaw-Drop runtergepinkelt



Ihr zwei Genies solltet am besten einen e.V. gründen,ihr passt so perfekt zusammen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (30. Juli 2009)

Soul... ich weiß zwar net wie du des jetzt verstanden hast aber okay...
du solltest keinen Beweis liefern sondern einfach mal nen Foto von nem Raw Flatline machen ?? wenns möglich wäre


----------



## neikless (31. Juli 2009)

... wenn einer immer schnell ein foto zu hand hat, dann der souly !
der macht sogar fotos bevor es sie gibt  
wenn sich noch mal die gelegenheit ergibt wird er dies sicher sofort 
mit euch teilen ... stay tuned ... stay krass !


----------



## Dome_2001 (31. Juli 2009)

souli ist schneller als Chuck Norris ...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (31. Juli 2009)

na dann freu ich mich mal drauf


----------



## numinisflo (31. Juli 2009)

Was ist das eigentlich für ein sinnloses Geschwätz u. Gedisse hier? Völlig verkommen der Thread, ich dachte hier gehts ums Flatline...


----------



## neikless (31. Juli 2009)

... ja richtig aber wenn man berichtet das ein flatline (wc) gesehen wurde
will es ohne beweis foto keiner glauben ... naja wir genießen unseren letzen tag in
whistler ... hier drei flatty´s


----------



## numinisflo (31. Juli 2009)

Super Bild! Schöne Bikes. Viel Spaß noch.


----------



## neikless (3. August 2009)

so hiermit zurück zu etwas sachlichem :

zurück aus whistler habe ich mein bike mal kontrolliert
und dabei folgendes festellen müssen 



hoffe es kommt nicht noch mehr ans tageslich , 2 wochen whistler fordern tribut ...


----------



## maple leaf (3. August 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> so hiermit zurück zu etwas sachlichem :
> 
> zurück aus whistler habe ich mein bike mal kontrolliert
> und dabei folgendes festellen müssen
> ...



Ich dachte der souly wäre sein eigenes Fläddy gefahren...

Welche Achse ist das denn?


----------



## neikless (3. August 2009)

siehe "knochen" umlenkhebel im hintergrund !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (3. August 2009)

Hhh
Beim Vorgänger , sind da 8,8er Schrauben.
Die halten , sowas aus.
Hi!


----------



## neikless (4. August 2009)

... wenn man damit XC fährt ja , soll heißen alles wirklich ALLES geht kaputt


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. August 2009)

wie hast du das denn geschafft? zu viel "pa pam, pam, pa pam" 
vielleicht sollte ich auch noch mal nachsehen. Vielleicht ist es bei mir ja doch nicht das Lager was im Arsch ist. 

naja aber das Flatline hat jetzt eh erst mal Pause und hängt statt dem RMX an der Wand 

Man war Whistler geil


----------



## Condor (4. August 2009)

boah niclas, kauf dir doch endlich mal ein anständiges fahrrad!


----------



## mohrstefan (4. August 2009)

Z.B. das hält


----------



## Jambo12 (4. August 2009)

hier mal meins:




Rahmen: Rocky-Mountain Flatline
Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer Race
Dämpfer: Fox Dhx 5.0
Bremsen: Avid Juicy´7
Lrs: Alexrims auf Rm Naben
KeFü: e.13
Kurbeln: Hussefeld (kommen saint)
Schaltwerk: Sram x.7
Trigger: Sram x.7
Vorbau: Hussefeld
Sattel: Selle Italia ...
Sattelstütze: Rocky-mountain
Griffe: Sunline Logo
Lenker: Truvativ
Reifen: Intense Sr50, Maxxis Highroller

Gewicht: 18,7Kg


----------



## mohrstefan (4. August 2009)

Wieder so eine, Leichtbau- LEICHE.


----------



## retrospecs (4. August 2009)

Unglaublich, nach 10 Seiten Rumgedisse und Schwanzvergleichen gibt's endlich mal wieder ein schönes Flaline zu sehen. Darum sollte es in diesem Thread eigentlich gehen.

@Jambo12: Schönes Bike. Sehr clean und stimmig aufgebaut. Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Jambo12 (4. August 2009)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Wieder so eine, Leichtbau- LEICHE.



haha, weil ja 18,7kg im moment ein leichtbaugewicht ist 

@retrospecs
danke, freut mich zu hören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eb-network (4. August 2009)

hi, das letzte bild meines flatlines da ich den rahmen jetzt verkaufe... gewicht 18,4 Kg.

viel Spaß dabei( eigentlich wollt ich nix mehr online stellen aber das eine noch für die die es sehen wollen)


----------



## xerdanny (4. August 2009)

wieso willst verkaufen? was kommt danach?


----------



## eb-network (4. August 2009)

ein YT TuEs Rahmen mit allen was jetzt am flatline dran ist auser die boxxer worldcup (ist verkauft) da kommt ne neue 40er ran.. und anfang nächstes jahr kommt wieder ein rocky (was weis ich noch net ein ss oder so denk ich, blieb langfristig rocky natürlich erhalten ;-) )

mfg


----------



## eb-network (4. August 2009)

derzeitige Komponenten sind:

Lenker RACE FACE Atlas Freeride 
Kurbeln RACE FACE Atlas Freeride
Ketteführung: e.13 SRS 
Sattel SELLE ITALIA SLR
Sattelkstütze RACE FACE Diabulus
Vorbau RACE FACE Diabulus 2
Gabel FOX 40 2008 
Pedale 5050xx
Nabe HR Ringle
Nabe VR Hügi FR
Felgen Mavic 921 Disc (oder so was , weiß ich gar net, will auch net nachschauen)
Dämpfer MARZOCCHI ROCCO Worldcup AIR 240mm
Bremsen AVID Elixire CR
Schaltung SRAM X.0 mit Matchmaker
Sattelspanner TUNE

hab ich was vergessen? ;-)


----------



## GM210 (4. August 2009)

Den Tausch gegen den YT Rahmen verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Was stört Dich denn am Flatline bzw. was erhoffst Du Dir vom YT?

Letzte Ausbaustufe gefällt im übrigen sehr.


----------



## eb-network (5. August 2009)

will nur was neues ausprobieren... ;-)

flatline ist geil , ist ja auch fertig eigentlich aber wenn ich nix neues machen kann nix neues ausprobieren kann dann fehlt mir halt was ;-) ist irgendwie komisch aber so ist es halt

wenn den rahmen niemand kauft für den preis behalt ich ihn... wäre ja auch net schlimm aber ich wil wissen was ein günstiges rad (rahmen) drauf hat.. bin halt keiner der nur was weitererzählt will wissen ob auch de günstige rahmen das hält was er verspricht und ob man auch mit wenig geld nen soliden rahmen kaufen kann...

viele grübeln nur und sagen meist andere sachen nach ich kaufe, probiere und dann kann ich anderen helfen und habe meinen spass noch dabei ;-)


mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (5. August 2009)

Ich mag es auch sehr, vor allem mit den roten Akzenten. Die Atlas-Kurbel schaut um Längen besser aus als die Hammerschmidt!


----------



## eb-network (5. August 2009)

danke


----------



## neikless (5. August 2009)

das ist auf jeden fall dein bester flatty aufbau bisher eb.network ... für was steht eigentlich eb ?


----------



## GM210 (5. August 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> will nur was neues ausprobieren... ;-)
> 
> flatline ist geil , ist ja auch fertig eigentlich aber wenn ich nix neues machen kann nix neues ausprobieren kann dann fehlt mir halt was ;-) ist irgendwie komisch aber so ist es halt
> 
> ...



bleibt natürlich Dir überlassen und wenn Du gerne neue Dinge ausprobierst ist das ja auch ok. 
Ich denke das ein günstiger Rahmen seinen Dienst genauso versehen kann wie ein teurer ist klar. Oftmals zahlt man ja eh den Aufpreis für Namen und Image. Ich würde an Deiner Stelle das Flatline aber erst verkaufen, wenn Du das neue Rad ausgiebiug gefahren bist. Sonst ärgerst Du Dich vielleicht später. Das Flatline ist nämlich schon ein echt cooles Rad . 

ride on


----------



## Ikonoklast (5. August 2009)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Wieder so eine, Leichtbau- LEICHE.



Ist doch unglaublich schwer!

Trotzdem schicke Kiste!


----------



## neikless (5. August 2009)

ja schöner Aufbau 18-19 kg ist doch echt okay selbst mit mehr lässt sich das bike
gut bewegen ...  deutlich unter 18kg oder noch weniger ist mMn schon unnötiger leichtbauwahnsinn ...



sehr schön weiter so , gern mehr bilder !!!


----------



## eb-network (5. August 2009)

danke.... ;-)

eb = mein vorname + nachnahme (anfangsbuchstaben jeweils)..

mfg

;-)


----------



## Jambo12 (5. August 2009)

danke @ nikless 
ja ich finde für sein gewicht geht es sehr gut voran, fotos mache ich ab und an wieder rein viel wird sich nur nicht ändern...


----------



## GM210 (5. August 2009)

Hallo? 18 bis 19 kg ist für mich alles andere als schwer. 
wenn ich 105kg mann mit ner 16 kg dh schüssel fahren müsste gingen die ersatzteilkosten sicher in die höhe. das mehrgewicht beim flatline ist ja auch gut plaziert


----------



## neikless (5. August 2009)

meine Rede 18-19 kg ist gerade richtig, sinnvoll !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jambo12 (5. August 2009)

@neikless
was wiegt deins?


----------



## neikless (5. August 2009)

meins ((heul)) ist ja ein richtiger "Männer" Aufbau 19,5kg !!!! 
 <<<< ---weil es bald nicht mehr meins ist aber bleibt sozusagen in der familie ...


----------



## Jambo12 (5. August 2009)

warum?
was kommt den neues ?


----------



## mohrstefan (5. August 2009)

EIN  RMX - weis ich aus Guter---QUELLE !

 
Glauben heist nicht ......................!!!


----------



## eb-network (6. August 2009)

so ist nun definitiv, habe mir gerade einen neuen 2009er devinci Wilson 4 Rahmen bestellt.... eigentlich wollt ich ja was anderes testen aber naja der wilson rahmen hat dann doch gewonnen.... ;-)

verkaufe meine rocky mountain banner/Fahne... wer interesse hat bitte PN

mfg


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. August 2009)

ca. 20,5 Kg und es macht ordentlich "bä, bäm"!


----------



## neikless (6. August 2009)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> EIN  RMX - weis ich aus Guter---QUELLE !
> 
> 
> Glauben heist nicht ......................!!!



DU weisst gar nichts !!! 
 ausgeschlossen ist es allerdings nicht 

habe gestern mal den gewichtsunterschied zw Roco titan feder und wald-und-wiesen-stahl gemessen
= ein Flasche Augustiner Helles (voll)


----------



## BigAir93 (8. August 2009)

hey bin grade dabei mir n Flatline zu kaufen und egal wie viel ich suche ich finde keine Informationen zur innenlagerbreite und hintere Nabenbreite.
Kann mir da jemand helfen?
Auch die Sufu spuckte nichts aus.
Ich bräuchte eine 83mm Tretlagerbreite und 150mm für die Nabe. (is von Tattoo)
Danke


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. August 2009)

ja 83 mm und 150er Nabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. August 2009)

hätste auch unter bikeaction.de >> Tech Support >> Flatline nachschauen können...


----------



## BigAir93 (8. August 2009)

Danke für den supertollen Tipp Hunter-dirt .

und wirklich danke Mr.Freeride.


----------



## GM210 (8. August 2009)

Hunter - Dirt hat aber Recht. Da hättest Du alles gefunden. Lesen is nich so Deins, oder?


----------



## retrospecs (10. August 2009)

@ GM210:


----------



## slayerrider (10. August 2009)

ja man, jetzt gehts hier gleich wieder rund.


----------



## Ikonoklast (10. August 2009)

glaube nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrospecs (10. August 2009)

klar geht's hier gleich wieder rund...und zwar mit 'nem geilen flatline. So wie es eigentlich sein soll!

@ikonoklast: sehr geiles bike! was wiegt's so wie es da hängt?


----------



## GM210 (10. August 2009)

retrospecs schrieb:


> @ GM210:



Sollte nicht so überheblich klingen wie Du es wohl eingeordnet hast.
Es ging mir nur auf die Reaktion des kleinen Mannes weiter oben.

Naja egal, kann Dir ja ausserdem wurscht sein.

Ride on


----------



## Ikonoklast (10. August 2009)

17,7 =)


----------



## retrospecs (10. August 2009)

wow, das ist ne ansage. ich versuche schon länger die 18 kg zu knacken, aber ohne jetzt noch eine riesen stange geld zu investieren komme ich einfach nicht unter 18,4 kg.


----------



## retrospecs (10. August 2009)

GM210 schrieb:


> Naja egal, kann Dir ja ausserdem wurscht sein.



im prinzip ist es mir auch egal. ich finde es halt nur schade wenn sich flatline-newbies für unser unterforum interessieren und ihnen direkt so über den mund gefahren wird. wer hat denn noch bock sich als neuling hier einzubringen?

egal, zurück zum thema: flatlines.


----------



## neikless (10. August 2009)

hab von Rocky zügig eine neue Achse bekommen,
wie zu erkennen ist diese deutlich dicker /mehr Material !



( es ist ja nicht mehr mein Rahmen, den neuen Besitzer dürfte es aber freuen)


----------



## mohrstefan (10. August 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> DU weisst gar nichts !!!
> ausgeschlossen ist es allerdings nicht
> 
> habe gestern mal den gewichtsunterschied zw Roco titan feder und wald-und-wiesen-stahl gemessen
> = ein Flasche Augustiner Helles (voll)


Rumfs Achse!!!!
Du SS, auch Schön.


----------



## eb-network (11. August 2009)

hier das allerletzte bild bevor der rahmen an den neuen besitzer geht:






habe noch 2 fahnen von rocky übrig wer interesse hat bitte melden....

mfg


----------



## neikless (11. August 2009)

meine "Alte" Rumpf´s Neues ...


----------



## Jako (11. August 2009)

....seltsame kabelverlegung.... und ohne sonne sieht das gold schon manchmal seltsam aus.... ich überlege auch schon ob ich meins als winterprojekt neu pulvern lasse. gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (11. August 2009)

So meine neue italienische Freundin ist eingebaut.





Der neue Lenker sieht aus meiner Sicht so aus  :





Und meine Vorliebe für elox Geraffel musste ich auch ausleben:





Bessere Bilder folgen die Tage. Am Donnerstag werde ich es erst das dritte mal in diesem Jahr nutzen. Total schade eigentlich. Es geht nach Willingen.


----------



## neikless (11. August 2009)

schöner schlitten ! schöne neue teile !


----------



## GM210 (11. August 2009)

Danke. Ich finds auch echt gut jetzt. Ich mach mal schnell nen foddo.

Kackfoto, aber egal:


----------



## mohrstefan (11. August 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> schöner schlitten ! schöne neue teile !


Frag ihn mal nach der (Ital).Cina.Freundin.
Den Nic


----------



## GM210 (11. August 2009)

Er hat sich doch in Whistler eine neue 888RCV gekauft und fand die doch wohl gar nicht so schlecht, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Ich bin ja mal auf die 2010er RC3 Evo gespannt.


----------



## mohrstefan (11. August 2009)

GM210 schrieb:


> Er hat sich doch in Whistler eine neue 888RCV gekauft und fand die doch wohl gar nicht so schlecht, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> 
> Ich bin ja mal auf die 2010er RC3 Evo gespannt.


Eine mit, STAHLFEDER'n


----------



## Hunter-dirt (11. August 2009)

hätten grün eloxierte Teile nicht besser gepasst?


----------



## GM210 (11. August 2009)

Hatte ich auch erst gedacht und habs probiert. Mir gefiel es nicht so gut, da der Kontrast fehlte.

In "echt" sieht es meiner Meinung nach klasse aus mit den roten Teilen. Es ist noch recht dezent wie ich finde und macht sich gut. Ausserdem hätte ich dann die Einsteller der gabel und meine bar plugs grün eloxieren lassen müssen.

Ich hatte mir auch noch grüne Goodridge Stahlflexleitungen besorgt die aber auch zu viel des guten gewesen wären und jetzt wohl irgendwann als starker Akzent an ein anderes Rad kommen oder verkauft werden.

Mit den Farben ist es halt wie mit dem ganzen bike. Es polarisiert. Ein paar wenige mögen es, viele finden es scheusslich und ich finde es nur geil  Ich freu mich jedes mal wenn ich es angucke.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (12. August 2009)

du musst einfach verschieden grüne Akzente setzen sowie ich es mit den roten Anbauteilen gemacht habe... d.h. muss man am besten immer nach der Schriftfarbe gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (12. August 2009)

kann man machen, muss man aber nicht  .

Wie schon gesagt taugt es mir mit den roten Schrauben besser. Grüne Eloxalteile kann ich, wenn ich das Rot nicht mehr sehen kann, immer noch nehmen.


----------



## woodracer (13. August 2009)

Hey nettes Flatline...em was ist denn das für nene Lenker?


----------



## neikless (13. August 2009)

ich tippe mal auf den neuen Race Face altlas freeride (sehr breit )


----------



## dhpucky (13. August 2009)

Tach! Gebrochene Achse hab ich auch. Hab nach ner Woche Port du Soleil mal meinen Hinterbau genauer angeschaut und festgestellt, dass die zwei großen Lager an der Umlenkung, an der die Achse verbaut ist, irgendwie komisch schräg saßen. Hab daraufhin alles auseinandergeschraubt und dann den Mist gesehen. 

Gemerkt hab ich beim fahren gar nix. 

Hab´s auch schon reklamiert und warte nun noch auf die Neue. 

Schön, dass ich nun weiß, dass die stabiler ausfällt. Danke!


----------



## dhpucky (13. August 2009)

.... und hier noch ein ordentliches Bild von meiner Kiste. 

Noch ziemlich viel Serie - gepimpt wird im Winter. Hab mir von der Kohle lieber noch ein Slayer geholt


----------



## Dome_2001 (13. August 2009)

Also das Flatline in Grün finde ich echt schick!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigAir93 (13. August 2009)

Ich hätt da mal ne Frage.
Hab mir das Rocky Flatline 1 gekauft also nur den Rahmen und wollte mir dann den grünen Aufklebersatz des silbernen Rockys von 2008 dranmachen.
Ich hab jetz das Internet durchstöbert und keine Ersatzsticker etc. gefunden und der nächste offizielle Rocky Händler ist viel zu weit weg.
Weiß jemand wos sowas gibt?
@ GM 210 : Haste die Teile alle selbst eloxiert?
Wenn ja wieviel hat der Kram gekostet insgesamt also Schwefelsäure etc.?
War da kein Risiko mit dem freiwerdendem Wasserstoffgas?

Danke


----------



## neikless (13. August 2009)

check mal www.bikeaction.de wegen der sticker, am besten einfach anrufen !


----------



## Hunter-dirt (13. August 2009)

meine Achse is bis jetzt noch nicht gebrochen... kan das vielleicht auch an den einzelnen Modellen liegen, so das vielleicht nur wenn man den Frame kauft evtl. mehr bzw. anderes Material in solchen Sachen verwendet wurde? Kenn das von anderen Herstellern... die Sparen dort wos der Käufer nicht sieht.


----------



## dhpucky (14. August 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> ... kan das vielleicht auch an den einzelnen Modellen liegen, ...



Wäre schon möglich, allerdings hab ich ein komplettes 09er gekauft und neikless wohl ein 08er Rahmenkit 

@neikless: sorry, wenn ich daneben liege


----------



## Hunter-dirt (14. August 2009)

ich habe den Framekit gekauft... verstärkt ist die Achse aber nicht...


----------



## neikless (14. August 2009)

richtig, ich tippe auch auf die 2008er Modelle !

Mit tausch der Achse ist ja wieder alles in Butter , also kein Grund zur Panik !


----------



## Hunter-dirt (14. August 2009)

Interessant wäre es wenn einer der 2009er Rahmen Fahrer mal die Achse checkt, ob das schon die dickere ist oder nicht.


----------



## GM210 (14. August 2009)




----------



## Hunter-dirt (14. August 2009)

WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO !!!! Geil !!!!!  
solangsam gefällts mir immer mehr...


----------



## eb-network (14. August 2009)

wollt nur mein neues aus kanada zeigen , ist der grund warum ich das flatline abgegeben habe... lese aber weiter fleisig bei euch mit. rocky kann man verkaufen aber bleibt im herze ;-)

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (14. August 2009)

schick! aber Luftdämpfer?


----------



## eb-network (14. August 2009)

fährt sich perfekt ;-)

und wiegt 17,5 kg ;-)

ist echt ne spassmaschine...


----------



## TurboLenzen (15. August 2009)

Hier gibt es für euch die ersten Bilder der 2010er Produktpalette zu sehen. Als Highlight präsentiert sich das neue "Flatline Worldcup". Lest meinen Bericht auf: http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/news/arti...-ueber-die-rocky-mountain-neuheiten-fuer-2010

Viel Spaß dabei...

Mario


----------



## Soulbrother (15. August 2009)

Mario,

Aaaber ... hoffentlich wird es ein schöneres Design für den einzelnen Rahmenkit vom WC geben als bei den beiden Komplettversionen,gefallen mir beide nicht.









Ganz im Gegensatz zum FR,mit diesem Design ist vor 14 Tagen schon Wade unterwegs gewesen,das sah in natura echt endgeil aus


----------



## neikless (15. August 2009)

oh man mMn ist das wc nun wirklich keine schönheit
dieser paint-job gibt ihm den Rest , im leider negativen sinne ...
das schwarze ist live wirklich besser gekommen aber ist doch
etwas einfallslos ... 
ach ja was seeeehr gutes , es gibt wieder ein Rocky Emblem am Steuerrohr


----------



## Sw!tch (15. August 2009)

nicht jammern, kauf dir n RMX


----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. August 2009)

Das rot-weiße gefällt mir überaus gut. Schade das der Rahmen nicht im Framekit angeboten wird... außerordentlich hübsch is auch der DM Vorbau von Race Face . Beim Slayer SS gefällt mir die farbe nicht, zu grell. Slayer SXC , Klasse!

@ Mario
Wir sehen uns auf der Eurobike


----------



## mohrstefan (15. August 2009)

Ja.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. August 2009)

ich stimme dem Sw!tch 100% zu

Dieses Jahr werdet ihr mein Flatline nicht mehr zu Gesicht bekommen.
Ich war mit dem RMX gestern in Willingen unterwegs und es hat mich wieder sowas von umgehauen! Das macht echt so viel mehr spaß als das Flatline!

Nein! Das Flatline wird natürlich nicht verkauft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RattleHead (18. August 2009)

Als RMX fahrer schon zu vernehmen das die Flatty riders zuruck greifen auf RMX. Aber soll das Flatline vielleicht mit ein 222 dampfer (gibt doch 200 mm federweg?) und 65 grad headangle nicht gleich verspielt und agil anfuhlen? Un was sagt Soulbrother hierzu; Wie ist das unterscheid zwischen sein freeride "licht" aufbau und sein DH aufbau?


----------



## neikless (18. August 2009)

der herr souly ist ja nie ein RMX gefahren,
denke daher fällt ein vergleich schwer,
eh souly was amcht das knie ? woe B´mais ?


----------



## maple leaf (18. August 2009)

Moin,

also das alte fläddy in schwarz mit dem neongrün find ich persönlich sehr nice! 

Aber bei den neuen WC`s find ich die Strebe im Hauprahmen einfach nur ugly...


----------



## GM210 (18. August 2009)

Die Erfahrungen vom Herrn Soulbrother bezüglich seine neuen Fox RC4 Dämpfers würden mich brennend interessieren.


----------



## neikless (18. August 2009)

er sagte mal " ich spür keinen unterschied"

aber der sagt auch ein "FLATLINE" mit "66" Und Fluftfahrwerk
wäre besser als ein RMX der arme Irre


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. August 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> .......... aber der sagt auch ein "FLATLINE" mit "66" Und Fluftfahrwerk wäre besser als ein RMX der arme Irre




hat er das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (18. August 2009)

So, heute Flatline gekauft. Morgen wirds abgeholt


----------



## Soulbrother (19. August 2009)

RattleHead schrieb:


> Als RMX fahrer schon zu vernehmen das die Flatty riders zuruck greifen auf RMX. Aber soll das Flatline vielleicht mit ein 222 dampfer (gibt doch 200 mm federweg?) und 65 grad headangle nicht gleich verspielt und agil anfuhlen? Un was sagt Soulbrother hierzu; Wie ist das unterscheid zwischen sein freeride "licht" aufbau und sein DH aufbau?



Im BigBike Aufau (Flaty ist für mich kein DH Bike im klassischen Sinn,das wäre dann das WC  ) ist es sehr viel träger als im Freelight Aufbau.Auch wenn ich in Whistler an manchen Stellen sehr froh darüber war die 40 zur Verfügung gehabt zu haben,bevorzuge ich künftig wieder die FR Version weil es so einfach viel mehr Spass macht...wie ein Switch,nur mit mehr Federweg und tieferem Tretlager.




neikless schrieb:


> der herr souly ist ja nie ein RMX gefahren,
> denke daher fällt ein vergleich schwer,
> eh souly was amcht das knie ? woe B´mais ?



So schwer auch nicht,denn mein ehemaliges RM7 unterscheidet sich nicht wirklich in den Fahreigenschaften vom  RMX...jetzt komm mir aber bitte nicht mit den 22mm mehr Federweg 
Aber davon mal ganz abgesehen fragt er nur nach dem Unterschied zwischen meinen beiden Fahrwerken und keinem RMX-Flatline Vergleich.

Ja,das Knie  ...es wird vermutet,entweder Meniskusriss oder die Notwendigkeit das etwas vom Knorpel abgeschabt werden muß.Genaues weiß ich erst nach der MRT



GM210 schrieb:


> Die Erfahrungen vom Herrn Soulbrother bezüglich seine neuen Fox RC4 Dämpfers würden mich brennend interessieren.





neikless schrieb:


> er sagte mal " ich spür keinen unterschied"
> 
> aber der sagt auch ein "FLATLINE" mit "66" Und Fluftfahrwerk
> wäre besser als ein RMX der arme Irre



Wenn du schon für mich antwortest,dann aber auch bitte vollständig!
Meine erste Aussage bzgl. des RC4 bezog sich nämlich auf den Vergleich mit einem DHX 5.0 und nicht auf den Roco Air.Dieser allerdings fühlt sich viel lebendiger an,auch ein Grund warum ich wieder mein Air Fahrwerk einbauen werde.

Flaty als Freelight Bike - einfach das bessere RMX!!!


----------



## neikless (19. August 2009)

du willst sagen das der lufti roco sich lebendiger anfühlt als ein dhx coil ?
hört sich vielleicht so an ? der coil ist still da denkt man der ist tot und der
lufte schmatzt un stöhnt da könnte man in der tat denken "es lebt"
oder beziehst du das auf die auftretende "körper-temperatur-hitze"

scherz bei seite , ich habe auch schon eingeräumt das der roco air 
FAST auf coil niveau liegt , nicht jedoch gleich auf oder sogar besser,
vor allem was sensibilität angeht , wenn du mir das erzählen willst
erkläre ich dich hiermit als befangen und erhebe zweifen an deiner
fachkenntnis ... *duck und weg 

luft funzt gut , wer mit mit der leicht eingeschänkten performance gegenüber
des coils leben kann und etwas gewicht sparen will - ist er erste wahl !


----------



## Soulbrother (19. August 2009)

Bezogen auf Fox Luftdämpfer stimmt das so,aber definitiv nicht was die Roco´s angeht!Und ja,er ist lebendiger als DHX und RC4.
Beim RC4 war ich aber auch nocht nicht mit dem Austesten der Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bis zum Ende durchgedrungen.Ich hatte in Ogau nochmal eine geänderte Einstellung gegenüber BC,kam dann ja aber leider wegen des Knies nicht mehr richtig zum Ausprobieren.
Egal...das ist und bleibt ein müßiges Thema und ich mach mir jetzt erst mal ne Venti Latteeeee


----------



## neikless (19. August 2009)

the earth is not flat !  und überhaupt die Welt ist eine Scheibe !
ich hab alles dazu gesagt was gesagt werden musste, meiner seits, habe fertig !

ich habe hier meinen brüro-latte´


----------



## Condor (19. August 2009)

ich hab ne morgenlatte


----------



## maple leaf (19. August 2009)

Condor schrieb:


> ich hab ne morgenlatte




Gut das meine schon weggeblasen wurde...


----------



## Condor (19. August 2009)

vom nic?


----------



## maple leaf (19. August 2009)

Condor schrieb:


> vom nic?



Der ist mir zu grob - ich nehm da lieber meinen größten koi für...


----------



## Condor (19. August 2009)

ist der olle arschpirat-nic mehr so der piranja, der auf fraaaaaankfurtääär würschtähn steht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumpf (20. August 2009)

Na beim maple leaf ist das dann mehr so die Handkäs mit Musik Variante 
So wie der stinkt


----------



## mohrstefan (20. August 2009)

rumpf schrieb:


> Na beim maple leaf ist das dann mehr so die Handkäs mit Musik Variante
> So wie der stinkt


----------



## neikless (20. August 2009)

Ha ! Ha !


----------



## RattleHead (21. August 2009)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/2010-rocky-mountain-flatline-2009.html


----------



## maple leaf (21. August 2009)

RattleHead schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/2010-rocky-mountain-flatline-2009.html



gefallen mir alle nicht so wirklich... Die Verstrebung im Hauptrahmen und die Farbwahl ist nix für mich...

@Andi

Deswegen wolltest Du also unbedingt mein pressure suit und meine pussy pant kaufen - verstehe, verstehe!

@Moorsen

Wie willst Du beurteilen wie ich rieche? Wenn wir uns sehen, kannst Du ja kaum noch geradeaus laufen...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. August 2009)

ich finde es sieht sehr gut aus!
Die Lackierungen gefallen mir auch sehr gut. Live wird das Rot wieder Porno sein denke ich


----------



## Ikonoklast (21. August 2009)




----------



## GM210 (21. August 2009)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/2010-rocky-mountain-flatline-2009.html

Was ich sehr interessant finde, wenn ich es denn richtig verstanden habe, dass man wohl den neuen Hinterbau mit dem "alten" Rahmen kombinieren kann. Das wäre für mich allemal eine Überlegung Wert, da ich den "geknickten" Rahmen sehr schön finde, aber den fummeligen Hinterbau "hasse". 
Warten wir es ab. Auf alle Fälle ist den Jungs bei RM ein schönes bike gelungen und sie haben auf die Wünsche des Marktes reagiert.


----------



## neikless (21. August 2009)

... also ich find den hinterbau am "old"flatline um welten schöner als
das fummlige krumme dünne elend am wc ... aber gut zu wissen 
das das kombinierbar sein könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (21. August 2009)

Du noch hier?



maple leaf schrieb:


> gefallen mir alle nicht so wirklich... die Farbwahl ist nix für mich...



Wie Recht du hast!!!



GM210 schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/2010-rocky-mountain-flatline-2009.html
> 
> ...aber den fummeligen Hinterbau "hasse".



Ganz genau,das ist auch das einzige was ich daran nicht mag.Absoluter Käse das man das so vom RMX übernommen hat


----------



## neikless (21. August 2009)

vier schauben und eine achse ist ja echt schwer man man man 
bei fox 40 ,888 usw stört sich niemand dran ... aua

ist mir 10 mal lieber als die maxle krankheit oder sowas


----------



## GM210 (21. August 2009)

die paar Schrauben würden mich nicht stören, müsste ich nicht zum Ausbau des Laufrades jedesmal mein Schaltwerk demontieren, um an die Schrauben zu kommen. Ich finde das nunmal nicht besonders praxisnah konstruiert. Das geht besser.


----------



## Soulbrother (21. August 2009)

Von der Bremsseite die Achse durch und auf der anderen Seite ein Gewinde in der Schwinge.Auf der Bremsseite noch 2 Schräubchen zum klemmen,fertig,das einfachste von der Welt und kein nerviges Gefummel!
So wie man das eben von anderen Rahmen in dieser Klasse schon lange gewohnt ist.


----------



## neikless (21. August 2009)

Souly habe eine genialen Vorschlag:
Änder doch bitte deinen Namen in "Mr. Duden"
du weisst wirklich Alles (besser) !
Dagegen sind  alle machtlos auch Google & Co.
oder die Erfahrung und Meinungen Anderer ...

ALLES KÄSE !


----------



## retrospecs (21. August 2009)

OFF-TOPIC:

Der erster Podcast von unserem Trip mit Mario nach Finale Legure ist online. Mario fährt hier zwar ein Switch und kein Flatline, aber irgendwie passt's doch hier hin:
http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/tv/artikel/491/folge-40-unterwegs-mit-mario-lenzen-finale-ligure-part-1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (21. August 2009)

Schönes Vid...

Wenn ich den ersten comment von der Mudder lese, überkommt mich ein leichtes aber beherztes Schmunzeln...


----------



## Soulbrother (21. August 2009)

Sehr geil! 

Bas,wenn du Glück hast kannst du mit der Mudder bei Gelegenheit mal ne Runde in Ogau fahren...da wirst du staunen,die Ana geht gut ab 

Nici,wäre auch "Mr.20 Jahre Bikeerfahrung" recht ?


----------



## maple leaf (21. August 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Sehr geil!
> 
> Bas,wenn du Glück hast kannst du mit der Mudder bei Gelegenheit mal ne Runde in Ogau fahren...da wirst du staunen,die Ana geht gut ab
> 
> Nici,wäre auch "Mr.20 Jahre Bikeerfahrung" recht ?



Scho recht - glaub Dir ja gerne... 

Der comment klingt nur eher nach "darf ich mich mal auf Dein Standroh setzen..."


----------



## Soulbrother (21. August 2009)

Hmm,wer weiß,wer weiß


----------



## Switchy (21. August 2009)

Sehr schönes Video aber ist das nicht ein Slayer SS und kein Switch =)


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. August 2009)

richtig! is sein Slayer


----------



## retrospecs (22. August 2009)

Jo, mein Fehler. Es ist das neue Slayer.


----------



## mohrstefan (22. August 2009)

Endschuldigung,aber was ist da Geil ?
Ist doch nur en , Roll, Roll.
Wo ist das Bam,Bambam????
Liegt wohl, am Bike!!!!


----------



## el Lingo (22. August 2009)

Habe ich auch gedacht...


----------



## Standrohr (23. August 2009)

eigentlich mögt ihr mountain-biken gar nicht, kann das sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrospecs (23. August 2009)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Endschuldigung,aber was ist da Geil ?
> Ist doch nur en , Roll, Roll.
> Wo ist das Bam,Bambam????
> Liegt wohl, am Bike!!!!



  

Ist nur das geil was bambambam ist? 

Schau Dir die Trails und die Landschaft an. Schau Dir den flowigen Style vom Mario an. Warum braucht man dann noch bambambam?


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (23. August 2009)

Meckerer gibt es immer, aber die sollen mal dort selber fahren. Die meisten sehen dabei wahrscheinlich vom Style aus wie ein Kachelofen auf Rädern!


----------



## mohrstefan (23. August 2009)

Ihr habt doch alle,20cm
Oder


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (23. August 2009)

Was nur?????.....du armer!


----------



## mohrstefan (23. August 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Was nur?????.....du armer!


 Du brauchst 20cm+mehr fur sooon Trail
HmmLas mahl gut sein.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (23. August 2009)

Das sagt mir einer der nen Flaschenhalter an der Gabel montiert hat!!! 

Aber eigentlich meinte ich die 20cm woanders.


----------



## neikless (23. August 2009)

*damit zurück zum Thema bitte ...*


----------



## mohrstefan (23. August 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Das sagt mir einer der nen Flaschenhalter an der Gabel montiert hat!!!
> 
> Aber eigentlich meinte ich die 20cm woanders.


Is klahr
Schau dier lieber mal den ,Filmbericht über LIVINGO ,in den NEWS an
Dan tut sich vieleicht was


----------



## retrospecs (23. August 2009)

dieser thread ist echt unglaublich. da postet man hier nen link zu nem schönen video und es gibt doch wieder irgendeinen ignoranten der einen auf dicke hose machen muß. das ist so lächerlich!!!!!
da ich ungewollt diesen wahnsinn hier gestartet habe, möchte ich ihn auch beenden. bitte ignoriert also den von mir geposteten "langweiligen und unspektakulären" link von unserem shooting mit dem mario und alle weiteren posts dazu und kommt zurück zum thema: FLATLINE!

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (23. August 2009)

"das" WorldCup Flatline gefällt mir noch immer nicht
oder immer weniger ...



warte noch auf ein wahres BigBike Freeride Bike von Rocky
das fehlt total nach RMX und Switch Ausfall
so könnte ich mir einen würdigen Nachfolger (ansatzweise) vorstellen ...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. August 2009)

haste doch das "old" Flatline


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. August 2009)

hat er nicht mehr!

@ retrospecs
naja andererseits muss man auch sagen.....wer hier was reinstellt muss auch mit Kritik rechnen. 
Finde ich auch gut. In Foren wird viel zu viel in Arsch gekrochen.

Der Trail sieht echt klasse aus. Schön ruhiges dahinsegeln


----------



## retrospecs (24. August 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> @ retrospecs
> naja andererseits muss man auch sagen.....wer hier was reinstellt muss auch mit Kritik rechnen.
> Finde ich auch gut. In Foren wird viel zu viel in Arsch gekrochen.



Da gebe ich Dir völlig Recht. 
Die Kritik an sich war/ist auch nicht das Problem, sondern dass das Ganze dann direkt wieder auf so ein unsachliches Level (20cm, etc...) gehoben wird. Und das passiert leider in diesem Thread mit fast jeder Kritik.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2009)

Einfach weghören...bzw. weglesen

Niedriges Nineau gibts überall.....hat den verschiedenen Thraeds sogar meistens den gleichen Namen

G.


----------



## GM210 (24. August 2009)

So "fertig" wie mit dem Rad war ich bisher noch mit keinem meiner bikes. 
I love it.





Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Flatline (L)
Gabel: Marzocchi 888 RC2X 2006
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5 600x3,25
Steuerstaz: Reset Racing WAN.5
Vorbau: Thomson Elite X4
Lenker: Race Face Atlas FR 785mm
Griffe: ODI Ruffian
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Sattel: Ritchey Streem
Sattelklemme: Hope
Laufräder: RMB Naben/ Mavic EX 729/ DT Comp
Reifen: 2x Maxxis Minion front 42a super tacky 2,5"
Schläuche: Continental 0815
Bremsen: Magura Gustav M 210/190 mit 2-Finger Hebeln und Goodridge Stahlflexleitungen
Schaltwerk: Sram X9 shortcage
Schalthebel: Sram X9
Züge: Nokon durchgehend verlegt
Kette: Shimano XT mit Sram Powerlink
Kassette: Shimano XT
Kurbeln: Shimano Saint mit Race Face DH Blatt 38 Zähne links mit silbernem XT Tretlager
Pedale: Tioga Surefoot MX Pro
Kefü: E13 LG
Diverse rote Schrauben von Jäger Motorsport
Klettband auf der Kettenstrebe von www.klettladen.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrospecs (24. August 2009)

Super aufgebaut. Gefällt mir sehr gut!!


----------



## frankweber (24. August 2009)

Schön und auch stimmig, ne grün lackierte Gabel noch und es wär noch geiler

Gruß Frank


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (24. August 2009)

Jo sehr schön! Hast ein Gewicht auch?


----------



## GM210 (24. August 2009)

Danke Jungs.

Zum Gewicht kann ich bisher leider nichts genaues sagen. In der nächsten Woche werd ich es mal bei der Arbeit auf die Waage stellen. es wird wohl recht schwer sein aufgrund der Bremsen und Naben. Die Hinterradnabe wiegt schon fast 200g mehr als eine Hope Pro II.


----------



## el Lingo (24. August 2009)

Dein Lenker sieht sehr sehr stark nach vorne gedreht aus. Die meisten fahren die Lenker ja eher in die andere Richtung gedreht, was in meinen Augen die Fahreigenschaften immer etwas schmälert. Deins hier ist schon auffällig!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. August 2009)

hrr der lenker 

hätte jemand mal evtl. das Gewicht vom Lenker bereit?


----------



## GM210 (25. August 2009)

Der Lenker wiegt 332g. Laut meiner Küchenwaage.


----------



## GM210 (25. August 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Dein Lenker sieht sehr sehr stark nach vorne gedreht aus. Die meisten fahren die Lenker ja eher in die andere Richtung gedreht, was in meinen Augen die Fahreigenschaften immer etwas schmälert. Deins hier ist schon auffällig!



Ich hab auch länger hin und her probiert, bin baer zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass der Aufdruck anders sitzt als bei anderen Lenkern. Ich hab den Lenker wie meinen Funn Fatboy und meinen Truvativ Holzfeller Lenker ausgerichtet. 
Bisher fühl ich mich so am wohlsten. Allerdings war ich mit dem riesen Kleiderbügel bisher nur 2 mal in Willingen.


----------



## bestmove (25. August 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Dein Lenker sieht sehr sehr stark nach vorne gedreht aus. Die meisten fahren die Lenker ja eher in die andere Richtung gedreht, was in meinen Augen die Fahreigenschaften immer etwas schmälert. Deins hier ist schon auffällig!



Ich habe die Biegung auch lieber eher nach oben als nach hinten. Sehr schönes Radl GM210


----------



## frankweber (25. August 2009)

Hi Rene 

schau mal in die pn s 

GrußFrank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ac-aachen (25. August 2009)

Hallo, 

hat einer ne Ahnung wo ich Ersatzlager (Wälzlager) für das Flatline bekomme? Benötige die Schwingenlager!!


----------



## ac-aachen (25. August 2009)

Hat sich erledigt!


----------



## GM210 (25. August 2009)

Und wo kriegst Du sie nun her? 
Vielleicht taucht ja bei dem ein oder anderen die selbe Frage auf.


----------



## ac-aachen (25. August 2009)

sag ich nicht  

Bekommste bei fast jedem Vertrieb von WÃ¤lzlagern, z.B http://www.k-s-a.de

Kostenfaktor ca. 48â¬ pro Lager


----------



## ac-aachen (25. August 2009)

hey Plümi, 


Vorbau passt nicht! Muß jetzt wohl auf einen anderen zurückgreifen.


----------



## RattleHead (26. August 2009)

Rocky's Flatline long-travel bike is a popular choice in these parts. The '10 World Cup version gets a fancy copper paint job, and the complete bike will no doubt have equally high-zoot parts.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. August 2009)

sach ich doch


----------



## neikless (26. August 2009)

... dann weiß ich ja wo bald eins steht !  (nicht bei mir!)
Fluß abwärts auf dem anderen Ufer 

aus der Farbe könnte man was machen mit knallig bunten part mix !


----------



## Soulbrother (26. August 2009)

War doch auch nur logisch das es einen einzelnen Rahmen geben wird,auch wenn wieder so ein Superspezialist vor Kurzem noch meinte das Gegenteil behaupten zu müssen...es ist immer wieder dasselbe aber irgendwie auch amüsant 

...hintere Schaltzugverlegung ist KÄSE,sofern es die einzige Option sein sollte!Dafür eine ordentliche Achsklemmung 

Geile Farbe,so gefällts mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. August 2009)

njoa...jetzt bleibt noch die Frage offen "Ist das jetzt schon das SE Modell, oder gibt es die auch noch extra? Und überhaupt...von welchen Rahmen wird es eine geben?"


----------



## Soulbrother (26. August 2009)

Spekulierst wohl schon wieder auf Canuck 
In ein paar Tagen ist ja eh alles offiziell


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. August 2009)

hm...daran habe ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht gedacht!

In der Aktuellen MTB Rider ist in der Werbung von DAKINE das WC in lila zu bewundern


----------



## Soulbrother (26. August 2009)

In welcher Version von lila? 

Oder vielleicht doch lieber so...





...oder so ?!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. August 2009)

sieht aus als wenn es das lila vom alten Flow DJ ist 
die 888 ist auch lila


----------



## Giuliano.B (26. August 2009)

RattleHead schrieb:


> Rocky's Flatline long-travel bike is a popular choice in these parts. The '10 World Cup version gets a fancy copper paint job, and the complete bike will no doubt have equally high-zoot parts.



In genau dem Lack gabs doch auch das Ausstellungsbike. Das Ausstellungsbike vom alten Flatty war doch auch lila so wie das SE dann kam oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MöchtegernFreak (26. August 2009)

sodele weis ned obs schon jemand gepostet hat aber hier mal des 2010 flatline fr, gefällt mir sehr sehr gut also die farbgebung vom rahmen, weis vllt jemand obs des auch als frame only gibt ?


----------



## neikless (26. August 2009)

bisher war das "schwarze/dunkle" immer das günstigste kompl.bike ...
dafür spricht auch die ausstattung , wade simmons wurde in whistler allerdings
mit doppelbrücken gabel und pro setup in diesem rahmen gesichtet was
allerdings nicht´s über die serien bikes aussagt... schön ist er !

das "lila" in der dakine werbung (geoff) MTBrider sieht für mich eher nach dem "pink" aus
oder sowas dazwischen aber ob das so kommt ??? zwei jahr in folge eher unwahrscheinlich ...
(die farbe macht den rahmen leider auch nicht schöner)


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. August 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> In genau dem Lack gabs doch auch das Ausstellungsbike. Das Ausstellungsbike vom alten Flatty war doch auch lila so wie das SE dann kam oder?



njoa so hing das WC in Willingen.

Nein! Das SE Flatline was ausgestellt wurde, war noch das schöne Lila.
Die ausgelieferten SE´s waren dann so komisches pastellila. (siehe deins)


----------



## neikless (26. August 2009)

zu zugführung geht gar nicht !!!
so kann man das doch nicht verkaufen ! 
bitte , rocky, loch am ausfallende aussparen oder bohren 
und durch die schwinge legen !! (siehe flatline FR RMx und co.)


----------



## Hunter-dirt (26. August 2009)

hat heute unsere Werkstatt verlassen


----------



## Dome_2001 (27. August 2009)

ich würde es sofort nehmen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. August 2009)

hammer wie s*h*i*e wendig das teil mit ner SC Gabel is! wahnsinn!

Wenns das neue Flatline in blau geben würde grrrrrrr... oder doch Ahorn Lackierung?


----------



## Soulbrother (27. August 2009)

Neiiin,sag bloß ....man muß halt alles immer erst mal !!!selberster!!! "erfahren" haben bevor man sich ein Urteil bilden kann und nicht irgendwas,das man mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt hat einfach nachplappern,ne 

Dakine-Flaty ist für meine Augen ebenfalls tiefes lila und gefällt mir nach wie vor auch saugut.


----------



## neikless (27. August 2009)

... du meinst wenn man es erst mal hat 
ist es eh zu spät dann muss man es auch gut finden  
denke so gehts dir oft oder , deshalb ist auch immer 
dein bike, dein aufbau, deine meinung und deine parts die besten ...


----------



## Soulbrother (27. August 2009)

Jetzt bist du aber voll auf dem Holzweg,sowas hab ich nicht nötig*Frau Antje von der Käsetheke*,siehe RC4!  ...oder Flatyachsklemmung,ach da gibts noch mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (27. August 2009)

die Frau Antje kommt aus Holland


----------



## maple leaf (27. August 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> die Frau Antje kommt aus Holland


Ach hat die es gut - Nur schade das da keine Berge sind...


----------



## Condor (27. August 2009)

In Aachen gibts von beiden ein bischen


----------



## retrospecs (28. August 2009)

OFF-TOPIC:

*Bikepark Oberammergau schließt zum Saisonende seine Pforten!*

Die gestrige Meldung ist traurig aber war. Der Bikepark Oberammergau wird zum 18. Oktober 2009 definitiv seine Pforten schließen. Da ist natürlich ein Schock. MTB-Freeride.TV wollten wissen warum es zu dieser entgültigen Entscheidung gekommen ist und hat heute Tobias Baab, Betreiber des Bikeparks, dazu interviewt:

http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/news/artikel/517/bikepark-oberammergau-schliesst-zum-saisonende-seine-pforten


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. August 2009)

na suuper!
Dann muss ich echt noch ein mal hin


----------



## Giuliano.B (30. August 2009)

Hier hatte doch mal jemand ´ne Tabelle gepostet glaube ich? Mich würde nämlich mal interessieren was es auf sich hat mit den Löchern mit denen man den Dämpfenr umhängen kann und wie sich das auswirkt. Wenn ich anstatt im mittleren Loch im vorderen fahre kommt das Tretlager runter. Aber kA ob das auch im Federweg was macht.


----------



## GM210 (30. August 2009)

Guten Morgen.

Hier findest Du alle Informationen.
http://www.bikeaction.de/pdf/Tech-Newsletter_04_08.pdf

Viel Spass mit Deinem Flatline


----------



## swabian (1. September 2009)

Hi,

weiß Jemand wieviel man bei einer 450er Titanfeder gegenüber der Serienfeder einsparen kann, bzw. hat sie schon Jemand gewogen, denn die Herstellerangaben differieren stark!

Danke für Antwort


----------



## neikless (1. September 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> habe gestern mal den gewichtsunterschied zw Roco titan feder und wald-und-wiesen-stahl gemessen
> = ein Flasche Augustiner Helles (voll)



bitte sehr ,  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swabian (1. September 2009)

Hi,

danke

mein Lieblingsbier (860 Gramm voll mit Kronkorken, hi hi)


----------



## neikless (1. September 2009)

... meine sind alle offen und leer


----------



## mussso (1. September 2009)

Habt ihr schon das 77designz Flatout gesehen? Ich wage zu behaupten da besteht eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit...
*
*


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. September 2009)

jup, von der Dämpferanlenckung allerdings eher wie das Slayer SS.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. September 2009)

hab mir gerade den Bericht über Rocky Mountain @ Eurobike von mtb-freeride.tv durchgelesen und habe diesen Satz gefunden:

_"Die Drehpunkte blieben jedoch unberührt. Somit kann der neue Hinterbau auch an älteren Rahmen gefahren werden (Interessenten wenden sich hierzu bitte an Bikeaktion)."_

das wäre ja der hammer... allerdings würden die Farben nicht wirklich passen


----------



## Jendo (5. September 2009)

mussso schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon das 77designz Flatout gesehen? Ich wage zu behaupten da besteht eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit...
> *
> *



Ich hatte die Möglichkeit mit den 77Designz Jungs in Alpe de Huez über ihr Bike zu quatschen und es natürlich auch in Ruhe zu begutachten. Es hat schon ein paar Ähnlichkeiten mit dem Flatline ist aber eigenständig und ohne Abkupfern entwickelt worden. Die Anlenkung ist auch ein wenig anders. Mir gefällt es auf jedenfall sehr gut. Hoffentlich kommt das Bike bald in Serie.

mfg 
Jendo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch (7. September 2009)

hallo ich bin auf der suche nach Flatline Decal Kits
sollte noch jemand welche rum liegen haben oder wissen wo es welche gibt 
dann meldet euch mal bitte bei mir vielen dank im voraus


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (7. September 2009)

grüß gott zusammen,

ich hab mal ne frage an alle die die kombination Rocky Mountain Flatline + Fox 40 RC2 fahren. wie verhält sich die gabel im rahmen wie sind die fahreindrücke?

würd mir über den winter gerne ein 09er flatline mit der fourty aufbaun.

thx and greez


----------



## retrospecs (7. September 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> hab mir gerade den Bericht über Rocky Mountain @ Eurobike von mtb-freeride.tv durchgelesen und habe diesen Satz gefunden:
> 
> _"Die Drehpunkte blieben jedoch unberührt. Somit kann der neue Hinterbau auch an älteren Rahmen gefahren werden (Interessenten wenden sich hierzu bitte an Bikeaktion)."_
> 
> das wäre ja der hammer... allerdings würden die Farben nicht wirklich passen



Servus Hunter-dirt,

ich kann die Angabe aus unserem Artikel bestätigen. Ich habe selber das Gespräch zu dem Artikel mit dem Rocky/Bikeaction Techniker geführt. 

VG,
David


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. September 2009)

geil!


----------



## neikless (7. September 2009)

ich find den alten Hinterbau , schöner als das magersucht mod. !


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. September 2009)

klar iser schöner aber mir gefällt das mit den Paar Imbusschrauben nicht...


----------



## Ikonoklast (8. September 2009)

MöchtegernFreak schrieb:


> grüß gott zusammen,
> 
> ich hab mal ne frage an alle die die kombination Rocky Mountain Flatline + Fox 40 RC2 fahren. wie verhält sich die gabel im rahmen wie sind die fahreindrücke?
> 
> ...



Die 40 ist in meinen Augen die perfekte Gabel fürs Flatline. Lässt sich ja eh perfekt abstimmen und passt von der Charakteristik genau ins Rad. Also meins federt und dämpft vorne und hinten nahezu gleich und komplett unaufällig. Geht echt super!


----------



## Giuliano.B (8. September 2009)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Die 40 ist in meinen Augen die perfekte Gabel fürs Flatline. Lässt sich ja eh perfekt abstimmen und passt von der Charakteristik genau ins Rad. Also meins federt und dämpft vorne und hinten nahezu gleich und komplett unaufällig. Geht echt super!



Konnte meines zwar nur kurz antesten, kann das abe rnur unterschreiben. harmoniert wunderbar


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. September 2009)

ich ärger mich gerade ein bisschen das ich nicht noch 1 Jahr gewartet habe mit dem Flatline.

Mit dem WC wäre der Kontrast noch größer zum RMX und ich hätte einen reinen FRler und ein reinen DHler.

also will jemand mein Flatline für 3400 Euro haben? 
ich bin zwar Irre, aber nicht so irre das ich ein Rocky kaufe das noch mal 1000 Euro teurer ist als das RMX damals.


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (8. September 2009)

thx für die antworten, des flatline bin ich schon von nem kumpel n paar runden in portes du soleil gefahren allerdings mit ner 888 rc3 die nich mehr so ganz top war, vom bike also rahmen bin ich voll begeistert.so verspielt wie er sich fährt und vom ansprechverhalten richtig geil. fahre momentan ein demo 8 II von 2008 und finde es für meine fahrweise dass es nicht so verspielt ist wie des flatline.

nun die frage wo bekomme ich noch n 2009er flatline rahmen in M her den SE und metallic lila , bei hibike ist einer drin. is nur die frage obs die wo noch n bissl günstiger gibt.

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-Der (8. September 2009)

MöchtegernFreak schrieb:


> thx für die antworten, des flatline bin ich schon von nem kumpel n paar runden in portes du soleil gefahren allerdings mit ner 888 rc3 die nich mehr so ganz top war, vom bike also rahmen bin ich voll begeistert.so verspielt wie er sich fährt und vom ansprechverhalten richtig geil. fahre momentan ein demo 8 II von 2008 und finde es für meine fahrweise dass es nicht so verspielt ist wie des flatline.
> 
> nun die frage wo bekomme ich noch n 2009er flatline rahmen in M her den SE und metallic lila , bei hibike ist einer drin. is nur die frage obs die wo noch n bissl günstiger gibt.
> 
> grüße


 
Also mein SE steht ender der Sasion zum Verkauf! 

Also der Rahmen in größe "M" entweder mit 241 Fox oder MZ Dämpfer!  

Warte nur noch auf (m)ein WC SE! 

Gruß Ben


----------



## RattleHead (9. September 2009)

Bin mir neugierig wie das flatline gefallen wird nach 4 jahr RMX und davor 5 jahre RM6 und RM7!


----------



## RattleHead (9. September 2009)

Fur das 2009 entscheiden weil die WC ist mir zu racy und findet dem looks zu "fraulich", das vordere dampfer teil gefalt mir nicht so, die hinter brucke zu rund (das er besser/ leichter ist soll sein) und vor allem zu teuer als rahmen.


----------



## neikless (9. September 2009)

verstehe ich, ohne es zu verstehen !  
RMX ist am Ende das bessere (beste) Freeride-Big Bike !
Flatline ein (gutes) Race - DH - Bike !


----------



## Ikonoklast (9. September 2009)

Bei viel Airtime fliegt sich das Flatline um einiges angenehmer als ein Rmx!


----------



## neikless (9. September 2009)

Ha Ha ! - jeder der über sein eigenes bike spricht kann nicht objektiv sein !
(ich für mich) bin 2005-2008 RMX gefahren märz2008-ende2009 Flatline...
mein fazit :


FLATLINE (WC)- race(ig) schnell , steif , tief ... sehr special DH WC Racing
FLATLINE (FR) nicht wirklich Freeride(ig) variable und massiver aber sonst wie das WC (wenig FR)
RMX -deutlich verspielter und handlicher und luftig spassiges FR bike !


----------



## Giuliano.B (9. September 2009)

Ich fahr ja auch ein Flatline und ein Kumpel ein RMX. Auch nur beim kurzen Antesten merkt man das das RMX wesentlich verspielter ist und das Flatline eher ruhig und wie auf Schienen läuft. War die ganze Zeit Switch gefahren und dann mal das RMX vom Kumpel. Da dachte ich mir "das geht" und das Flatty jetzt ist für mich erstmal krass ausgedrückt U-Boot


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. September 2009)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Bei viel Airtime fliegt sich das Flatline um einiges angenehmer als ein Rmx!



da muss ich schon ein wenig zustimmen!
Das Flatline fliegt ruhiger gerade aus, aber dafür kann man das RMX besser rumwirbel in der Luft.


----------



## swabian (9. September 2009)

Hi,

hatte vorher ne 888RC2X verbaut, fahre seit ca. Monate eine 08er Fox 40,
funktioniert von der Dämpfung her um einiges besser, man kann die druckstufendämpfung jetzt so einstellen, daß sie an steilen Sufen oder in Wurzelfelder nicht mehr so weit abtaucht, trotz angenehm weicher Feder!

Das Flatty 09 war bis heute das Bike welches am sattesten liegt, ein echtes Bügeleisen, auch wenn man mal nicht exakt die Landung trifft z. B. nach einem Drop, treibt einem das keine Schweißperlen auf die Stirn!
Einzig in engen Kurven bzw. schnellen Richtungswechseln oder Kurven wie in Lac Blanc (enge Anliegerkurven) ist es wenig verspielt und nicht ganz so präzise, bei grösseren Kurven mit weiteren Bögen fehlt mir auch das Gefühl fürs Vorderrad (irgendwie indirekt und wie wenn man wenig Druck aufs Vorderrad bekommt), da ist ein Nicolai Ion echt ein Präzisions Schnellfeuergewehr und das Flatty eher eine Schrotflinte als Beispiel!


Einzig was mich wirklich stört ist das hohe Gewicht je nachdem vernünftig aufgebaut mit Stahlfederdämpfer und ohne Tune/no Tubes oder Felgen mit 28mm (streiten sich die Geister) liegt man irgendwo über 19, wenn sogar bei 20 Kilo!

P.S. ich weiß hier im Forum gibt es leichtere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (9. September 2009)

swabian schrieb:


> da ist ein Nicolai Ion echt ein Präzisions Schnellfeuergewehr und das Flatty eher eine Schrotflinte als Beispiel!


----------



## Ikonoklast (9. September 2009)

swabian schrieb:


> Einzig was mich wirklich stört ist das hohe Gewicht je nachdem vernünftig aufgebaut mit Stahlfederdämpfer und ohne Tune/no Tubes oder Felgen mit 28mm (streiten sich die Geister) liegt man irgendwo über 19, wenn sogar bei 20 Kilo!




Das ist wirklich das größte Problem. Mit nem Socom wäre mein Rad wahrscheins knapp unter 15, so dummerweiße nur knapp unter 18 
Und weils den Pro Rahmen mitlerweile bei crc auch für unter 1500 neu gibt kann man den nichtmal mehr lukrativ verkaufen 

Naja, mir gefällt mein Radl trotzdem ein bisschen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (9. September 2009)

swabian schrieb:


> da ist ein Nicolai Ion echt ein Präzisions Schnellfeuergewehr und das Flatty eher eine Schrotflinte als Beispiel!



dafür macht eine Schrotflinte bei einem Schuss sicher mehr Schaden als ein normales "Schnellfeuergewehr"


----------



## scratch (9. September 2009)

scratch schrieb:


> hallo ich bin auf der suche nach Flatline Decal Kits
> sollte noch jemand welche rum liegen haben oder wissen wo es welche gibt
> dann meldet euch mal bitte bei mir vielen dank im voraus



Hi 
Ich suche immer noch 
also eigentlich such ich nur die Aufkleber fürs Unterrohr 
also wenn jemand einen von seinen drei Sätzen übrig hat dann bitte  eine mail an mich
selbst verständlich will ich sie nicht umsonst


----------



## Hunter-dirt (9. September 2009)

Unterrohr rechte/linke Seite? oder Unterrohr unten?


----------



## scratch (9. September 2009)

für das Unterrohr rechte/linke Seite  Bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (9. September 2009)

habe:

2x klein "Rocky Mtn"
2x groß "Rocky Mtn"
2x groß "Rocky Mountain"

am besten PN


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (9. September 2009)

welche farbe hatn dein flatline se, ist des der dunkle metallic lila so wie der hier oder des hellere, könnt mir sagen was ihr wolt so langs der dunkle metallic ist, find ich die kiste einfach geil


----------



## RattleHead (9. September 2009)

So eigentlich habe ich mit Flatty ein trage, schwere nicht zu steuern aber gut zu rechtlinien fliegendes bike gekauft.............das past dan ganz gut!

Wen es schon ist, dan ist es auch gut halte ich mir vor.........


----------



## Giuliano.B (10. September 2009)

MöchtegernFreak schrieb:


> welche farbe hatn dein flatline se, ist des der dunkle metallic lila so wie der hier oder des hellere, könnt mir sagen was ihr wolt so langs der dunkle metallic ist, find ich die kiste einfach geil



Von wem? Meins? Ich hab das helle lila. Sieht aber auch porno aus mit der weißen 40 und anderen weißen Teilen. Der Lack funkelt wie hölle. Sehr geil. Kommt auf Bildern leider nicht rüber die Farbe


----------



## Jambo12 (10. September 2009)

mal ne andere frage, zur Dämpfereinstellung.

fahre einen Fox Dhx 5.0 244EbL mit einer 400x3.25 Stahlfeder bei knappe 70kilo.
könnt ihr mir tipps geben wie viel luft ich da am besten reinpumpen sollte?
oder wie viele klicks am button out ? und bla.....

danke schon mal


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. September 2009)

klick

wieviel Luft in den Dämpfer kommt is reine Geschmackssache... da solltest du am besten ein Paar Einstellungen testen, aber aufpassen max. 15 bar! Bei meinen Köpergewicht (85kg) habe ich zwischen 11 - 13 bar drinn je nachdem wie die Streckenverhältnisse sind.


----------



## Jambo12 (10. September 2009)

ok, danke werde jetzt mal bissl düfteln....


----------



## bobtailoner (10. September 2009)

respekt als guiliano?!:
bestes flatline!


----------



## neikless (10. September 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> respekt als guiliano?!:
> bestes flatline!



wiea lass das nicht den souly lesen der denk das jetzt wo meins weg ist
er das schönste/beste flatline hat ... der narr !


----------



## bobtailoner (10. September 2009)

hehe, sicherlich ist soulys auch schon, aber das da oben is doch echt ma der knaller!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (10. September 2009)

Thx. Freut mich das es euch gefällt. Derzeit liebäugel ich mit dem Atlas FR Directmountvorbau und ´nem Atlas FR-Lowriser. Muss nur erstmal sparen. Das Element soll eigendlich auch erstmal ´nen neuen Sattel und Lenker bekommen. Vorne hatte ich jetzt noch vom Switch ´nen Highroller aufgezogen. Bei dem Wetter knickt der Swampthing zu sehr ein. Der HighRoller kommt dann hinten drauf und vorne ´nen Minon testen. Bin gestern im endeffekt das erste mal "richtig" gefahren. Vorher fuhr ich ein 04er Switch SL. Aber nachdem ich mich in Bad Wildbad damit runtergestürzt habe und davor in Wilingen war musste endlich ein gescheiter Hobel her. Was das Teil halt Meter macht. Erstmal drauf einschießen. Beim Anbremsen ist mir gestern dauernd übelst der Arsch gekommen. Beim HighRoller hinen sind die Stollen aber schon sau rund und man bremst mit mehr Speed ankommend an. Bin gespannt wie es sich auf der Strecke bei uns fahren lässt beim Springen etc. Hab beim Fahren ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht. Wie's halt immer so mit neuen Spielzeugen ist 

@neikless wo ist deins hin? verkauft? warum?


----------



## neikless (10. September 2009)

ja verkauft - lieber wieder RMX  - verspielter agiler Freeridiger

das dunkel lila würde mir auch noch besser gefallen


----------



## Giuliano.B (10. September 2009)

http://freecaster.tv/mtb/1009277/crashes-and-laughs-2009

Bei 4:30 Minuten. Ein gelbes Flatline??? Das hat die selbe Lackierung wie das Slayer SS SE? Das gabs so nie zu kaufen oder?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. September 2009)

da haste recht... evtl. selber lackiert.


----------



## momerx (10. September 2009)

Tach auch ...

ich denke das ist das "PARK" Sondermodell, das eigentlich zum verleihen angeboten wurde ... kaufen konnte man das aber auch ... 

http://www.silverfish-uk.com/products/797-2009_rocky_mountain_flatline_park.php?r=


----------



## neikless (10. September 2009)

so ist es, sind die  park rental bikes vom summit bike shop in whistler ...
stehen nach der season zum verkauf, recht günstig aber auch oft 
nicht mehr im besten zustand ... das rmx meiner freundin stammt auch 
von dort "green" allerding war das noch in sehr gutem zustand da es ein ausstellungs
stück im shop war .

dirtyHunter das musst DU doch wissen , bist doch local


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. September 2009)

das ist ja im Prinzip das Park was es jetzt auch in Germany gibt blos in grün.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. September 2009)

hää?? ich kann das Video gerade nicht sehen, aber das Summit Leihbike ist doch genau das gelbe Flatline was man dieses Jahr auch in Deutschland kaufen kann. Gelb mit blauer Schrift.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. September 2009)

gelbes Flatline? dieses Jahr? bei uns? nee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (10. September 2009)

soweit ich weiss nur rental park bike ...
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...prev=/images?q=flatline+park&gbv=2&hl=de&sa=G


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. September 2009)

doch türlich
Flatline 2! Haben die auf Bikesaction nur rausgenommen.
Ich habe doch auf der Eurobike letztes Jahr ein Foto davon gemacht!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (10. September 2009)

Die zwei Typen sind ja komplett erledigt! 

Das gelbe Flatline hab auch schon mal gesehen, weiß aber nicht mehr wo? Auf jeden Fall ist es eine Original Lackierung.


----------



## Giuliano.B (10. September 2009)

Ah ok.

Ja, bei dem Video muss man sich einfahc nur mit wegpissen . Vor allem als er zweimal nacheinander beim selben "Northshore" stürzt.

Bin heute das Flatline das erste mal auf unserer Strecke gefahren. Dachte ich würde erstmal nur schwuchtelig rumrollen. Aber LmaA. Bin einmal langsamer die Strecke gefahren und dann konnte ich direkt normal fahren und war drinnen mit dem Ding. Das war soooo weltklasse . Auch beim Springen ist das Teil ja die Ruhe selbst. Liegt neutral in der Luft ohne das es nach vorne wegkippt oder so  Ich habe alles richtig gemacht mir das Teil anzuschaffen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. September 2009)

...nicht nur du


----------



## RattleHead (10. September 2009)

Glucklich : )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MöchtegernFreak (11. September 2009)

ai man ich bins in portes auch mal gefahren von ganz oben bis unten wars erste mal das ichs richtig gefahren bin und bin sofort mit klar gekommen und konnt loslegen so geil die kiste was freu ich mich schon wenn ich meines bestellen kann und zu dem video kansch net viel sagen wie der überhaupt no fahren kann bei dem lachflash, ich wäre da am bosen fertig und würd kaum luft bekommen bei dem plutoniumrofl was der da an start bringt


----------



## momerx (11. September 2009)

Meine Herren, ich bekomme oft einen Lachkrampf....

...immer wenn ich versuche Postings zu lesen, bei denen der Verfasser nicht viel von Interpunktion und deutscher Grammatik hält. Groß und Kleinschreibung lasse ich mal ausser Betracht ...

Bitte nicht böse sein, aber es hilft sehr oft dem Verständniss


----------



## Jako (11. September 2009)

soll ich es verkaufen? hat jemand interresse? ich glaube ich bringe es nicht übers herz  gruß jako


----------



## Soulbrother (11. September 2009)

Dann hol es mal schnell wieder raus aus der Bucht,schließlich ist es ja das schönste Goldene das hier je zu sehen war


----------



## Jako (11. September 2009)

hi souli,
......ich habe noch nicht einmal einen preisvorschlag bekommen 
wie siehts bei dir mit ogau aus?


----------



## Soulbrother (11. September 2009)

Hab gerade heute alles bzgl. Ogau klar gemacht,wir sind vom *8-18.10 *wieder unten,für Tour und Park.


----------



## Giuliano.B (12. September 2009)

Iht die mit auch Atlaskurbeln. Habt ihr den Distanzring vim Innenlager auf der rechten Seite montiert? Bei mir siser links, deshalb die Kurbel auf der rechten Seite so hane an der Schwinge das da kein Kettenstrebenschutz hinpasst. Hab aber wegen der Kettenlinie "Angst" den Abstandhalter rechts hinzuschnallen


----------



## Jako (12. September 2009)

man man, bei dir zu lesen ist echt anstrengend. links keinen spacer, rechts erst einen schwarzen, dann einen roten, dann die kurbel. wenn du angst hast trau dich einfach mal, tut nicht weh. gruß jako


----------



## Giuliano.B (12. September 2009)

Nur könnte ich mir die Herumschrauberei dann sparen. Sry, meine Tastatur schreibst auch nichtmehr alles was ich tippe. Deshalb fehlt ab und zu auch was und ich muss drauf hacken wie bekloppt und da rutsche ich teilweise ab. Es muss mal eine neue her


----------



## Hunter-dirt (12. September 2009)

...jaja hÃ¤tt ich jetzt auch gesagt  warscheinlich ises die Schule wos dir so beibringt 

10â¬ wirste ja wohl noch auftreiben kÃ¶nnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swabian (12. September 2009)

Mal eine blöde Frage zwischendurch, ich spreche auch Niemand direkt an, aber warum wollen so viele hier das Flatty so früh schon wieder verkaufen, wenn es das geilste, beste und überhaupt....Bike welches je gebaut wurde???


----------



## Jako (12. September 2009)

...also ich würde es verkaufen weil ich lieber technische sachen fahre wie z.b. die schwarze stern northshore in ogau und es lieber leicht und wendig mag als downhill ballern - und deshalb habe ich jetzt ein 16kg mini flatline - ein slayer SS. na ja ob ich es wirklich verkaufe steht noch nicht fest..... gruß jako


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (12. September 2009)

also um weihnachten rum dürfen alle flatline se in metallic lila bei mir abgegeben werden


----------



## neikless (12. September 2009)

bin das flatline vielleicht mehr und länger als andere hier gefahren ,
für mich und nur für mich allein ist das flatline ein echt gutes bike
deutlich richtung DH gerichtet ... daher gehe ich für mich den schritt
"zurück" zum rmx
- tretlager höher 
-rahmen kürzer
-agiler
-more freeride
passt einfach besser zu meiner art zu fahren ... spaß orientiert 
ohne zeiten im hinterkopf , lieber noch irgendwo einen styler move,
oder kicker mitgenommen als 0,125 sec schneller im "Ziel"


----------



## neikless (12. September 2009)

kurz ... darum !


----------



## Jako (12. September 2009)

nein....darum


----------



## Giuliano.B (12. September 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> bin das flatline vielleicht mehr und länger als andere hier gefahren ,
> für mich und nur für mich allein ist das flatline ein echt gutes bike
> deutlich richtung DH gerichtet ... daher gehe ich für mich den schritt
> "zurück" zum rmx
> ...



Kumpel hatte auch überlegt sich ein 951 oder ein Flatline zu kaufen. Die Tage ist er meins gefahren und will jetzt auch doch erstmal beim RMX bleiben und sich erstmal orientieren wie er mit dem RMX auf den DH-Strecken unterwegs ist, ob ihm rein DH wichtiger ist und so einen Bock noch will oder doch lieber beim verspielten RMX wegen der Trickserei bleiben will. Halt "Äppel un' Bänne"


----------



## Hunter-dirt (13. September 2009)

ich werde noch auf meinem "old" Flatline sitzen bleiben, solangs keine bessere Alternative gibt und wenn dann wirds zunem Frler umgebaut.


----------



## frankweber (13. September 2009)

Irgendwie tun sich alle recht schwer von Anfang an mit dem Flatline

RMx und Switch waren und sind einfach geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (13. September 2009)

Hört sich an als ob das Flatline nicht geil wäre. Das ist halt ein anderer Bock der eher Richtung Downhill geht anstatt Freeride. Mir z.B. isses Flatline als eher DH-lastiges Radl lieber


----------



## Ikonoklast (13. September 2009)

Mein Flatline ist 100% Freeride, fährt sich genauso verspielt wie mein Switch, nur mit der Extraportion Reserven.


----------



## Jambo12 (13. September 2009)

@ikono....

wiso hast du dann dir keine sc gabel reingebaut, wenn du mit deinem flatline eh nur freeride fährst ? reicht doch eig total aus...


----------



## Ikonoklast (13. September 2009)

Ich fahr doch Dh Race mit und eben härtere Sachen. Für nur Freeride hab ich ja noch das Switch.


----------



## cocoon4life (13. September 2009)

ihr klingt als wäre das flatline auf einmal total gay und so weiter.
oft liest man sachen wie: "ja, ich stehe ja mehr auf northshore und technisch verspielt" und und...
das ein flatline dafür nicht gedacht ist sollte wohl jedem klar sein.

das teil ist in meinen augen gesehen ein richtiges bigmountain freeridebike und ein dh (race) bike..
trotzdem macht es spaß auf funstrecken zu fahren, in hinsicht zur laufruhe und dem radstand/lenkwinkel finde ich das flatline noch sehr lebendig.
springen tut es wie eine eins! erstrecht bei langer flugbahn...
und wer sein flatty mit sinn und verstand aufbaut wird auch kein problem haben es auf 18kilo zu bringen, und DANN finde ICH, hat das bike etwas ganz besonderes, denn es fährt selbst mit 20kg durch die sehr gute geometrie und den tiefen schwerpunkt handlich genug um jedes technisches geläuf gut zu meistern.
mit 18kilogramm wird es nämlich ziemlich agil und lässt sich auch in der luft herbe gut "klicken" (zb tabletops, oder feine hips),
läuft aber dennoch sehr ruhig und kann auch schnellen spurwechseln sehr gut folgen. 
der hinterbau ist meiner meinung nach sehr gut und verträgt jede gangart, sofern man fähig ist das fahrwerk einzustellen und man einen dämpfer ab 222mm länge einbaut.
zudem ist das teil stiff as hell, dass fällt wirklich jedem auf der sich da draufsetzt, es folgt einfach jedem lenkbefehl vom feinsten.
außerdem ist hier noch niemandem eins gerissen soweit ich weiss 
"nur" die achse im hinterbau gebrochen (3 leute?), aber ne neue achse gab es ja schon bevor das problem bei den ersten aufgetaucht ist und ersatz war schnell da.
ich kann das teil völlig empfehlen, und wenn man es unter 18 kg aufbaut (der souly hats ja auf 17 gehabt) macht das dingen bei jeder art von freeriding mit sicherheit ne menge spaß.
vielleicht interessierts ja wen, who knows


----------



## frankweber (13. September 2009)

Sorry ich wollt wirklich niemandem zu Nahe treten, hab halt schon öfters mitgekriegt, daß Leutchen wieder weg vom Flatty sind weil es einfach nicht verspielt wurde, selbst, wenn man eine Nummer kleiner wie eigentlich richtig nahm und es per Aufbau FR lastig realisierte. 

Ich find aber nach wie vor es ist nicht gay sondern eher für richtige Jungs und es hat so ne Portion Macho wie ein Hummer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numb87 (13. September 2009)

-


----------



## cocoon4life (13. September 2009)

hey, kein problen, du kannst über mein bike natürlich sagen was du willst 
ist ja meinungsfreiheit.

ich wollte mit meinem posting nicht auf dich schließen sondern auf manch andere hier...
und ich wollte damit sagen das der rahmen wirklich eine schwere basis ist und geschick braucht gut aufgebaut zu werden.
man muss es halt allgemein leicht aufbauen, aber im vergleich zu anderen bikes die dann das gleiche wiegen fährt das flatline dann verdammt handlich und verspielt finde ich.
ich bin davor ein aktuelles demo 8 gefahren welches ziemlich genau das gleiche wog und ich fühle mich auf dem flatline wohler und meine auch das es sich besser handeln lässt. 
am ende ist aber eh alles geschmackssache, das was neikless aufgezählt hat finde ich zum beispiel für einen downhiller nicht unbedingt besser:
-tretlager höher
-rahmen kürzer

aber wie gesagt, jedem das seine ich mische mich da nich ein, nur brauch mans dann nicht schlechtreden


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (13. September 2009)

in meinen augen ist des gewohnheitssache jeder entscheidet sich für ein bike das ihm gefällt und wenn mer sich ans rad gewöhnt hat kann man auch damit umgehen, ich z.b. hab mir in portes du soleil in chatel die dirtline im wald mindestens tausendmal gegeben mit meim demo 8 und die ist ja recht big bike feindlich so wie die kicker saugen.

dann bin ich noch n paar abfahrten mit dem flatty vom kumpel gefahren und muss sagen dass es sich beim ersten mal draufhocken richtig geil angefühlt hat und beim fahren bi ich viel schneller damit zurechtgekommen wie mim demo lettes jahr wos neu war außerdem finde ich dass es sich viel verpielter als des demo fährt und werdmir übern winter auf jedenfall eins zulegen -> I LOVE IT


----------



## cocoon4life (14. September 2009)

danke


----------



## Ikonoklast (14. September 2009)

Ich hatte die Bilder zwar schon gepostet, aber bevor hier wieder die ganze Zeit nur gelabert wird, ob das Fahrrad jetzt gut oder schlecht ist... Ich will Bilder sehen!


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (14. September 2009)

@ikono dein Baby ist echt schön


----------



## damenveloraser (14. September 2009)

noch was zur obigen diskussion: ich finde das flatline erstaunlich agil in technischen passagen. bin damit oft auf singletrails, teilweise sehr verblockt und eng, unterwegs und das einzige was mir bis jetzt mühe bereitet hat, war das versetzen des hinterrades bei spitzkehren. (kann aber auch an meinen mangelhaften fähigkeiten liegen). nichtsdestotrotz auf schnellen passagen und auf dh- (und fr-) strecken spielt das teil sein volles potential aus.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. September 2009)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Bilder zwar schon gepostet, aber bevor hier wieder die ganze Zeit nur gelabert wird, ob das Fahrrad jetzt gut oder schlecht ist... Ich will Bilder sehen!



Mit Titanfeder habe ich es noch gar nicht gesehen 

Du kannst jetzt nichts dafür.....mich hat es bei meinem Roco auch leicht aufgeregt: Bei den 2009er Roco geht das eloxierte total ins Mangenta. Die Rocos von 2007 sind noch richtig schön Rot. Die würden viel besser ins Gesamtbild passen. Bei meinem Flatline auch.


----------



## Jambo12 (14. September 2009)

schönes flatline....
von meinem kommen demnächst auch mal wieder bilder rein...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (14. September 2009)

@ Nico
hätte nochn 2008er Roco abzugeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (14. September 2009)

... das weisse :gähn: flatline hat ja 4 verschiende rot töne tztztz


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. September 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> @ Nico
> hätte nochn 2008er Roco abzugeben



wenn du gegen meinen 2009er tauscht ja


----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. September 2009)

nee fürn Roco werde ich mich nicht mehr entscheiden.


----------



## dhpucky (16. September 2009)

.... ich auch nicht! 

Würde gern komplett auf Fox umsteigen. Scheint ja nach den Aussagen hier auch nicht verkehrt zu sein.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. September 2009)

nun ja also ich bin doch sehr gespannt auf das neue Top Model der 888.
Die sollte auch mal eine 2 Stufen Druckstufe bekommen wie die FOX.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. September 2009)

wann denn? Im Jahre 2040...?


----------



## qwwq20091 (16. September 2009)

neee!!! 20400


----------



## RattleHead (17. September 2009)

habe ein 888 2008 RC3 und fur mir wirkt er tadelos. Er ist racy und freeride ab zu stellen beim volume adjust und druckstufe adjust. Mit mein (hohes) gewicht habe ich nur 10cc extra oil bei gefult, und das fork wirkt "bottomless". Und einwand frie (in gegensatz zur fox40/boxxer) 
MZ hatte sein probleme (TST/ 55) aber diesem ist mein meinung sehr gut (auser der ruckruf serie). Und die preis ist gut.


----------



## Sw!tch (17. September 2009)

rc3 steht übrigens für 1x rebound und 3x compression(inklusive durchschlagsschutz).

Ich weiß nicht was alle haben, ich kann meine rc2x so einstellen (inklusive 5er Öl), wie ich sie haben möchte.
 Die fox 40 konnte ich in braunlage auch für einige stunden testen. man hat gemerkt, dass sie ein bisschen steifer, straffer und dadurch direkter ist. soo überagend, wie das hier alle darstellen, war sie aber imho nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (17. September 2009)

....das ist deine Meinung. ich bleibe bei Fox!


----------



## ac-aachen (17. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich brächte mal eure Hilfe. Kennt einer die Abmaße von den abgebildeten mit Pfeilen gekennzeichneten Distanz scheiben? 
Die sind mir dummerweise abhanden gekommen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Sw!tch (17. September 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> ....das ist deine Meinung. ich bleibe bei Fox!



Stimmt, wo ist dein Problem?


----------



## Ikonoklast (17. September 2009)

Ich glaube deine Fox war ziemlich mies eingestellt, wenn ne Mz rc3 mithalten konnte!


----------



## Sw!tch (17. September 2009)

rc2x mit motorex 5er...rc3 bin ich nie gefahren. an der fox konnte ich ja alles selber einstellen.

wie auch immer: wollte niemanden angreifen, bemerkenswert wie schnell das geht. auch habe ich nicht geschrieben, dass die 888 viel besser ist, sondern lediglich, dass der unterschied nicht so extrem groß ist, wie er hier dargestellt wird.

außerdem: wenn sie euch gefällt, ist das doch auch total supi-dupi!


----------



## neikless (17. September 2009)

sw!tch !

@ ikonolast hätte noch ein rotes pedal für dich, dann hast du mich endlich in RotTönen überboten ...
(mach mir ein gutes Angebot via PN)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (17. September 2009)

Sw!tch ich habe mich nicht angegriffen gefühlt. Ich wollte dir dazu nur sagen/schreiben dases auch andere Meinungen gibt. Jeder hat seine Vorlieben und darf das kaufen was ihm gefällt


----------



## Ikonoklast (20. September 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> sw!tch !
> 
> @ ikonolast hätte noch ein rotes pedal für dich, dann hast du mich endlich in RotTönen überboten ...
> (mach mir ein gutes Angebot via PN)




Bist du beleidigt, weil ich dein Rad nicht schön finde, weil es 200 Farben hat? Dafür dass Rahmen und Dämpfer sich beissen, kann ja kein Mensch was, wenn es dummerweiße so ausgeliefert wird 
Du bist wirklich süß!


----------



## qwwq20091 (20. September 2009)




----------



## qwwq20091 (20. September 2009)

meins mus noch viel geandert werden!!!


----------



## GM210 (20. September 2009)

Ich würde mit dem Vorbau und den Kurbeln beginnen.

In schwarz sieht der Rahmen auch richtig gut aus. Viel Spass mit dem Rad


----------



## qwwq20091 (20. September 2009)

Also kurbel komen saint!!! vorbau weis ich nicht bitte um hilfe 1/5 leider was kann ich noch schoneres und stabiles einbauen geld ist egall!!


----------



## Lemmi26 (20. September 2009)

der rahmen ist auf jeden fall optisch ne absolute bombe.


----------



## mecton (21. September 2009)

what do you think about nuke proof warhead handlebar ?can you answer in english ( i'm french) ;-)


----------



## GM210 (21. September 2009)

qwwq20091 schrieb:


> Also kurbel komen saint!!! vorbau weis ich nicht bitte um hilfe 1/5 leider was kann ich noch schoneres und stabiles einbauen geld ist egall!!



Einen schönen Thomson elite X4 würde ich Dir empfehlen.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=19646

Dazu dann noch nen Race Face Atlas FR Lenker oder einen der neuen Syntace Vector DH in 750mm oder 800mm


----------



## qwwq20091 (21. September 2009)

Race Face Atlas FR in lila kommt diese woche!!! tomson GEIL!! schon bestelt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwwq20091 (21. September 2009)

Brauche Hilfe!!! Am untere dämpfer aufname klakert nicht viell !!buchen in ordnung kein spiel !! ich vermute bolzen ist zu dühn!! beim einfedern und ausfedern klakert mit hand kann mann das fühlen, hören tut mann auch!! Hat jemand schon problemen mit gehabt??? Wie kann ich das heilen??? DANKE im Vorauss!!


----------



## Jako (21. September 2009)

hi, wahrscheinlich mußt du nur die klemmschraube wieder anziehen.... man bekommt es am einfachsten hin wenn man dazu die obere schraube löst und den dämpfer aushängt (so kommst du besser mit den imbusschlüsseln dran...) gruß jako


----------



## qwwq20091 (21. September 2009)

Habe probiert !! hilft nicht!! mit wieviell Nm soll ich anzihen??


----------



## Jako (21. September 2009)

hi, 8 - 9 Nm. gruß


----------



## qwwq20091 (21. September 2009)

Danke!!! habe jetz angezogen !!! immer noch !! wenn tue ich bolzen in dämpfer un die buchen rein dann wakelt er da!!!! fruer habe ich nichts gemerkt!! nur heute !!bolzen siet wie neu aus !!! was soll ich machen???  Hilffeeee!!!


----------



## SchrottRox (21. September 2009)

Bist Du sicher, dass die Buchsen in Ordnung sind? Die Buchsen sollten nicht von alleine aus dem (ausgebauten) Dämpfer fallen. Die müssen mit leichtem Widerstand rein und rausgehen.


----------



## qwwq20091 (21. September 2009)

Sory falsch geschrieben!!! "bolzen in dämpfer un die buchen rein" schraube selbst wakelt in buche!!


----------



## retrospecs (21. September 2009)

Nach einigen Umbauten jetzt ist mal wieder ein Bild von meinem Flatline fällig:







Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Flatline (M)
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Reducer
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 3.0
Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer Team 2009
Vorbau: Gravity Direct-Mount
Lenker: Sunline V1 DH
Griffe: Bellacoola
Bremsen: Avid Code
Kurbel: Gravity DH
Kettenblatt: e.thirten 36Z
Pedale: Straitline Plattform
Kettenführung: Gravity
Kette: SRAM
Cassette: SRAM PG-970
Schaltwerk: SRAM X-0
Shifter: SRAM X-0
Sattelstütze: Race Face Evolve DH
Sattel: Velo DH
Schläuche: Schwalbe AV13
LRS nass: Trickstuff Quad DH + Maxxis Swampthing
LRS trocken: Bellacoola + Maxxis High Roller

Folgende Änderungen stehen noch an:

Lenker: FSA Gravity Light Carbon DH (ist schon bestellt)
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid + Titan Feder
Sattelstütze: Gravity

Dann ist's fertig. ;-)


----------



## neikless (21. September 2009)

sieht top aus ! 
kurzer dämpfer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (22. September 2009)

Jo, sehr fesch!


----------



## retrospecs (22. September 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> kurzer dämpfer ?



Ja, ist noch der kurze DHX 3.0. Vom Weihnachtsgeld gibt's dann den 240er Vivid mit Titanfeder.


----------



## ac-aachen (22. September 2009)

@:qwwq20091

Hallo, 

ich würde mal auf die Lager (Kugellager) an der Dämpferaufnahme tippen, denn der Rest z.B Buchsen und Hülsen sind gut ausgelegt. Es kann aber vorkommen das ein vorhandenes Spiel sich erweitert hat. 
Bau einfach mal den Dämpfer aus, kontrollier Buchen und Hülsen auf Spiel und wenn das alles in Ordnung  ist, würde ich zu den  kleinen Lager der Dämpferaufnahme übergehen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## el Lingo (22. September 2009)

Ich finde das Flatline vom Retro nicht ganz so schick, dafür aber die Wohngegend umso schöner, wenn ich das so sehen kann...


----------



## cocoon4life (22. September 2009)

die wohnung is echt fein, die karre aber auch 
mich stört etwas das weisse zeugs dadran, lenker und vorbau in weiss sieht einfach käse aus 
sonst siehts technisch schon ganz gut aus... kurbeln dürfen auch noch ersetzt werden, aber ich weiss wie schwer man das hussefeltzeug los wird 
mach was draus


----------



## retrospecs (22. September 2009)

cocoon4life schrieb:


> die wohnung is echt fein, die karre aber auch
> mich stört etwas das weisse zeugs dadran, lenker und vorbau in weiss sieht einfach käse aus
> sonst siehts technisch schon ganz gut aus... kurbeln dürfen auch noch ersetzt werden, aber ich weiss wie schwer man das hussefeltzeug los wird
> mach was draus



Außer den LRS ist an meinem Bike nichts weißes. Der Lenker ist in dem Sunline typischen titan-grau und der Gravity Vorbau ist schwarz.

Die Kurbeln sind gerade neu dran gekommen. Es sind auch keine Husselfelt-Kurbeln dran, sondern die Gravity DH. Wieso sollte ich die tauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eb-network (22. September 2009)

hi wollt mich mal wieder melden, schickes bike ;-)

ich habe eine neue lieferung king bekommen, wer was sucht braucht bitte melden, habe im gegensatz zu CosmicSports ALLE Farben und ALLE Naben zu nem guten Kurs. OVP m. Siegel + Rechn.

gruss


----------



## GM210 (22. September 2009)

retrospecs schrieb:


> Außer den LRS ist an meinem Bike nichts weißes. Der Lenker ist in dem Sunline typischen titan-grau und der Gravity Vorbau ist schwarz.
> 
> Die Kurbeln sind gerade neu dran gekommen. Es sind auch keine Husselfelt-Kurbeln dran, sondern die Gravity DH. Wieso sollte ich die tauschen?



Ich denke nicht, dass Du gemeint warst. So blind ist doch niemand. 

Auf das Flatline vor der grossen Glotze passen die Vorschläge eher.


----------



## GM210 (22. September 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> hi wollt mich mal wieder melden, schickes bike ;-)
> 
> ich habe eine neue lieferung king bekommen, wer was sucht braucht bitte melden, habe im gegensatz zu CosmicSports ALLE Farben und ALLE Naben zu nem guten Kurs. OVP m. Siegel + Rechn.
> 
> gruss



Ich hab grad gesehen, dass Du Dein Wilson jetzt auch schon wieder verkaufst.

Jetzt mal ganz wertfrei und ohne Unterton: WARUM?

Das interessiert mich wirklich. Kann man sich in so kurzer Zeit wirklich ein fundiertes Urteil über ein Rad bilden? Und was gabs neues?

Gruß, Basti


----------



## eb-network (22. September 2009)

hihi.... habe ein 2. bekommen (wird gerade aufgebaut) ;-) und wenn ich den preis fürs erste net bekomme, dann bleibts bei mir... 

mfg


----------



## eb-network (22. September 2009)

aso, das neue wird ne saint ausstattung haben komplett king fox40 etc. mag mal die saint testen, wenn ich darf mach ich dann mal hier ein bild rein (frag weils kein rocky ist) ich such ein slayer mit neuer schwinge. mfg


----------



## mecton (23. September 2009)

new flatline :http://www.tribesportgroup.com/index.php?IdEntree=1


----------



## retrospecs (23. September 2009)

retrospecs schrieb:


> Nach einigen Umbauten jetzt ist mal wieder ein Bild von meinem Flatline fällig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Falls es jemanden interessiert habe ich jetzt auch das Gewicht von meinem Flatline: 18,9 KG.
Mit den geplanten Änderungen könnte ich so um die 18,5 KG am Ende rauskommen. Da ist leicht genug, leichter soll es auch nicht werden.


----------



## eb-network (24. September 2009)

so bin wieder in der rocky gemeinde zuhause. mein devinci ist verkauft und... und...

ich habe jetzt ein rocky pro se 20th komplettrad gekauft hoffe morgen kommt es, bilder folgen.

wollt eigentlich ein ss haben aber das gabs net mehr und dann hab ich das unglaubliche angebot bekommen..

bis denne gruss


----------



## retrospecs (24. September 2009)

Sorry, aber langsam wird's echt lächerlich. Warum postet du hier überhaupt noch was. Es dauert doch eh immer nur ein paar Tage und Du hast Dein Bike wieder verkauft...


----------



## GM210 (24. September 2009)

Ist doch komplett latte was er mit seinem Geld macht. Ich bin auf die Fotos gespannt.

Zu Deinen 18,9kg kann ich nur sagen  genau das richtige Gewicht. Nicht zu schwer und vor allem nicht zu leicht. Find ich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eb-network (24. September 2009)

hi,

ok dann keine bilder.

jedesmal die selbe diskusion. es nervt langsam.


bleib ich halt doch nur leser, schade ich dachte ich versuchs nochmal.

aber hier die partliste:

rahmen: rocky flatline 2009 pro se 20th
gabel: marzocchi wc
bremsen: saint
schaltung: saint:
naben: king iso rot
kurbel: race face atlas fr rot
pedale: crankbrother xx rot
lenker: race face atlas fr rot
felgen: mavic ex 729
kasette: sram x.0
sattel: selle italia slr ti
vorbau: race face dia.2
kettenführung: e.13 thirteen srs weiß
sattelstange+sattelspanner: tune rot

mfg


----------



## retrospecs (24. September 2009)

GM210 schrieb:


> Ist doch komplett latte was er mit seinem Geld macht. Ich bin auf die Fotos gespannt.



Es ist mir auch latte was er mit seinem Geld macht. Darum geht es mir nicht. Meiner Meinung nach ist das hier ein Flatline User/Fahrer Forum. Wenn man aber heute Bilder von seinem Flatline, morgen von seinem Davinci, übermorgen wieder von einem Flatline und wahrscheinlich überübermorgen von einem Santa Cruz oder Ähnliches postet, finde ich das halt irgendwie lächerlich.

@ eb-network:
Du kannst so viele Bilder posten wie Du willst. Du erzählst uns jedoch jedes mal, dass Du gerne was Neues ausprobierst um Dir selber Deine Meinung zu bilden. Bis hierhin stimme ich Dir voll zu. Du wechselst aber so häufig Deine Parts und Bikes, dass Du gar keine Chance hast, Dir eine fundierte Meinung zu bilden. Meines Erachtens nach bedarf es dafür einfach einer gewissen Zeit. 




GM210 schrieb:


> Zu Deinen 18,9kg kann ich nur sagen  genau das richtige Gewicht. Nicht zu schwer und vor allem nicht zu leicht. Find ich gut.



So sehe ich das auch. Meiner Meinung nach muss das Bike halt ein gewisses Gewicht haben, besonders in Kurven und in der Luft. Mit der Titanfeder, dem neuen Lenker und der neuen Sattelstütze werde ich allerdings irgendwo bei 18,5 KG raus kommen. Leichter darf's dann auf keinen Fall werden.


----------



## pieleh (24. September 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ok dann keine bilder.
> 
> ...



Schade - ich hätte die Bilder auch gerne gesehen...
Aber eigentlich kann es Dir doch egal sein, wenn solche Meinungen wie die von Herrn retrospecs hier gepostet werden - dafür ist es ja schliesslich das Internet. Ich denke, der passende Kommentar zu Deinem Neuwerwerb wäre: Einmal Rocky - immer (wieder mal) Rocky


----------



## ac-aachen (24. September 2009)

@retrospecs

Poste auf jeden Fall die Bilder hier rein! denn hier gehören sie auch hin ;-)


----------



## neikless (24. September 2009)

ja mach mal ... fotos her !


----------



## Jako (24. September 2009)

.....ich möchte es auch sehen !!!!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. September 2009)

da wir grad ne lustige Runde haben - ich will sie sowieso sehen !!!!!


----------



## retrospecs (24. September 2009)

ac-aachen schrieb:


> @retrospecs
> Poste auf jeden Fall die Bilder hier rein! denn hier gehören sie auch hin ;-)



Welche Bilder soll ich posten?


----------



## neikless (24. September 2009)

... was ist nicht verstehe ist (eb.network) wieso , also warum , wenn man schon 
ein flatline hatte ... wieso kauft man sich dann noch eins ? oder noch mal ? ;P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eb-network (24. September 2009)

hmm... weil ich wieder was neues wollt aber eigentlich wollt ich ein ss haben , aber dann kam das angebot und da musst ich zuschlagen, glaub es auch erst wenn es vor mir steht. 

ich konnt halt nicht anders.... wie schon einer geschrieben hat: einmal rocky immer rocky (das devinci war deswegen net schlecht)

gruss


----------



## neikless (24. September 2009)

der "Einmal Rocky Immer Rocky" Status bröckelt für mich gewaltig ...
RMX Switch und Slayer (nach wie vor) haben diesen Ruf 100% verdient ...
über Gegenwart und Zukunft von Rocky bin ich mir da nicht so sicher ,
ggf. wird es in meiner Familie keinen Rocky Zuwachs mehr geben ...


----------



## cocoon4life (24. September 2009)

nur mal so aus interesse (auch wenns OT ist):
kannst du fahren? das meine ich jetzt ernst, ohne arrogant wirken zu wollen.
ich habe nicht das gefühl das du weisst was du willst und ob du weisst was du da teilweise von dir gibst...
ich will dir wirklich nicht ans bein pissen aber es interessiert mich und ich kann kann GM-210 echt verstehen...


----------



## eb-network (24. September 2009)

weis was du meinst stimme dir da auch zu, wolt auch keins mehr haben aber irgendwie land ich immer wieder bei der marke, fahr sie schon seit 1996... aber die neue firmenpolitik mit den ramsch rocky läden ist ... so wie früher wars geil , ein händler deines vertrauens in nem laden wo sie fein säuberlich aufgreit waren und man geschaut hat was man sich nicht leisten kann und wenns soweit war, das man es doch konnte (sparen etc.) dann wars wie ein autokauf, da war die frau kurz nebensache... heute geht man in nen 500m² laden sagt man will es und bekommt es..schade.... 

naja ich schweife ab..

mfg


----------



## eb-network (25. September 2009)

sagen wir mal so: ich bin nicht der extremste freerider ich fahre gerne schnell den berg runter und nehm gern alles mit was im weg steht (oder fahr drüber) gern nehm ich auch ein wenig freeride fahrtechniken an.

ich denke ich habe mein eigenen stil, den ich gefunden habe. dieses kannst du fahren? wie hoch war der größte gap? und wieviel rennen bist gefahren? wo biste überall gefahren? wie oft fährst du? und was kannst du? geschwafel mag ich net und da steh ich drüber. wichtige rist das ich beim fahren freiheit spüre, abschalten kann und mein eigenen stil gefunden habe, was nicht viele haben (die fahren lieber so wie andere sagen und nur so und nehmen am wer macht die krassesten sachen contest  teil ohne das frieeride gefühl zu haben bzw zu verstehen).

ich muss niemanden was beweisen, vorallem mir nicht, ich habe mein level konstant und daher kann ich sagen ich kann fahren, auch wenn es 200%ig krassere, bessere und schnellere fahren gibt. aber da sist mir egal und interessiert mich nicht.

ich kann sogut fahren um mir urteile über gewisse sachen bilden zu können ohne 2 jahre mit dem genannten teil gefahren zu sein. desweiteren kann man viel über produkte sagen die man hatte schon alleine weil man mehrere unterm arsch hatte und sie gefahren ist. langzeittest mag ich net und dafür werd ich net bezahlt. ich gebe nur sachen weiter von den ich weis das sie so sind  und weil ich es gefahren bin bzw. auseinandergenommen habe etc. etc.

also wa sist dein problem? es gibt halt lkeute die sich mehrere sachen kaufen wollen weil sie immer was neues wollen und nicht stehen bleiben wollen. ich vergleiche gern ich mag es gern hilfsbereit zu sein (wenn man fragen hat über ein teil z.B.) ohne dummes zeug wiederzugeben wa sich gehört habe von meinen besten freund was er von seinem freund hat und er von seinen profi freund und der nur gesponsert war und gar keine auswahl hatte und er wiederum von fremdteilen hat es aus der bike.

jedes mal dieses geschwafel. ich habe jetzt die möglichkeit, finanziel, ein wenig zu testen..schlimm? doof? glaube nicht, ich fahre seit 96 und damals musste ich auch sparen.

jedesmal : kannst du überhaupt fahren??? es nervt.

das war das letzte mal da sich ein statement abgegeben habe, wenn weiterhin auf so ein level geredet o. geschrieben wird wars das mit dem forum. 

aso, es sol leute geben die nicht zum ziel haben ein 10m gab zu springen sondern sich am urgeist von freeriden und dowhillen orientieren und KEINE profis sind und daher sich nicht profilieren müssen. wer das nicht versteht pech gehabt.

das ist auch der grund warum zb. rennrad angesehener ist als sport als MTB im allgemeinen, zu viele cooole leute, zu viele arogante leute, und viel zu dumme leute (wenn ich mir gewisse umgangsformen auf der straße anschaue). auch wenn ich weis das das irgendwie oberflächlich ist, bringt es die sache auf den punkt. 

gruss


----------



## eb-network (25. September 2009)

rechtschreibfehler bitte ignorieren.. ich war aufgebracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (25. September 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> das ist auch der grund warum zb. rennrad angesehener ist als sport als MTB im allgemeinen, zu viele cooole leute, zu viele arogante leute, und viel zu dumme leute (wenn ich mir gewisse umgangsformen auf der straße anschaue). auch wenn ich weis das das irgendwie oberflächlich ist, bringt es die sache auf den punkt.



da muss ich dir voll zustimmen! aber im Rennradbereich gibt es auch ein Paar A*s*h*ö*h*r.

Jungs seit doch einfach froh ein Fahrrad zu haben und fahren zu können


----------



## eb-network (25. September 2009)

weil es anscheind doch einige gibt die es interessiert: Nr. 06 von 20 


und jetzt glaub ich es (erstmal nur der Rahmen rest nächste woche)


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (25. September 2009)

Jo, den hätt ich auch gekauft, wenn er so günstig gewesen ist wie du sagst.
Auf was bezieht sich eigentlich das 20 Jahre Jubiläum? Auf Rocky kann es ja nicht sein, da hatten wir ja schon 2006 das 25Jährigen. Das F auch falsch herum, mit Absicht?


----------



## eb-network (25. September 2009)

jetzt da ich es habe, es ist wohl ein ausstellungsstück von ba. habe es als komplettrad gekauft die anderen teile kommen montag weil ups was verwechseltz hat. aber bis auf die gabel wer ich den rest verkaufen weil ich es doppelt habe. also wer noch neue teile braucht melden ;-)

(lrs, kurbeln, bremsen, sattel etc. werden verkauft)

freu mich so, aso das f muss so sein.

mfg


----------



## el Lingo (25. September 2009)

Hübscher Rahmen, ich gebe ihm 2 Monate.


----------



## eb-network (25. September 2009)

so hier mal richtig:






überlege nur welche teile nun dran kommen.... schwarze saint kurbeln anstatt roter atlas?

was meint ihr?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. September 2009)

nix rot! Nur Schwarz
Das ist eh alles nicht das selbe Rot wie das des Rahmens.


----------



## Jako (25. September 2009)

.....siehst du eb-network..... meine rede...... sehr gut nico


----------



## eb-network (25. September 2009)

ok...

also nehm ich nen scharzen atlas fr lenke rund ne schwarze kurbel. welche würdet ihr nehmen: saint oder atlas fr?

steuersatz wird also auch schwarz. einzige was rot bleibt ist dann naben, sattelspanner  und pedale oder?


mfg


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. September 2009)

nein! Nix rot!
Saint!

hörst du jetzt echt auf uns und baust es so auf wie es das Forum will?
Hört sich so an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumpf (25. September 2009)

Bau es bitte einfach so auf wie Du es richtig findest !!!!
Denk mal Du hattest schon mit beiden Kurbeln das Vergnügen und kannst dir deswegen doch am besten ein Bild machen ob dir die Haltbatkeit, Preis, Farbe, Gewicht oder Hersteller am wichtigsten sind.
Es ist dein Bike !!!!!
Bau es auf & mach Foto`s davon wenn`s den Leuten gefällt ist gut wenn nicht scheiß drauf wenn`s für dich passt


----------



## Condor (25. September 2009)

frei nach dem Motto


----------



## eb-network (25. September 2009)

hier noch ein detailbild:


----------



## eb-network (25. September 2009)

@mr.freeride:

naja ich mag nur verschiedene meinungen hören. man ist ja manchmal betriebsblind, und bei verschiedenen Meinungen ist  das dann so das einer was sagt auf was man selbe rnicht gekommen ist etc. ... weist wie?

bilder folgen aber.

weis eigentlich einer mit welchen parts das bike ausgeliefert wird? weis net was am montag in der kiste ist.. kann mir einer helfen???? würd mich freun....

mfg


----------



## Fabeymer (25. September 2009)

Bitte sehr:





Ich finde, dass rot-weiß schon eine schöne Kombi ist und Du das schon durchziehen kannst, die Rottöne beißen sich nicht wirklich in meinen Augen.
Aber die schwarzen Parts haben auch ihren Reiz...vielleicht wirklich Kurbel und Lenker schwarz, aber bitte die Atlas.
Viel Spaß beim Aufbau! 

P.s.: Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber ich glaube, dass mir grüne Parts an dem Rahmen richtig gut gefallen würden. Rot-weiß-grün. Kurbel, Pedale und Sattelklemme schwarz, Innenlagerschalen, Lenker und Naben grün, das könnte was werden. Ist aber wie gesagt nur eine Spinnerei meinerseits.


----------



## eb-network (25. September 2009)

danke dir... wenn das am montag kommt hab eich ja das oberschnappiieeee gemacht..juuupppieeee

aber was mach ich jetzt mit der saint gruppe die ich gekauft habe... shi....


danke dir hast mir den abend versüßt, wenn das kommt was da steht bekommste was davon als dankeschön...das ist versprochen ;-)

wo haste das denn her? habe nix gefunden beim normalen pro komplettrad stand nur das da ne komplette saint drann ist aber über meins habe ich nix gefunden.


----------



## bobtailoner (25. September 2009)

was heisst den super schnapper, was hasgt denn für die karre hin geblättert?


----------



## eb-network (25. September 2009)

ist geheim aber weist was nur ein pro rahmen kostet? ;-)


----------



## bobtailoner (26. September 2009)

yo, 
aber dann erwähn doch nicht 1000mal wie gut der schnapper war.
schöner rahmen is es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eb-network (26. September 2009)

;-) ;-) ;-) denk kurz nach ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## bobtailoner (26. September 2009)

ja, is schon angekommen.
kommt aber trotzdem leicht protzig rüber. und jetzt husch inne werkstatt, aufbauen und her zeigen!


----------



## eb-network (26. September 2009)

war so net gemeint freu mich nur.... ;-) weitere bilde gibt es dann montags. wünsch euch ein scheenes we. mfg


----------



## Fabeymer (26. September 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> danke dir... wenn das am montag kommt hab eich ja das oberschnappiieeee gemacht..juuupppieeee
> 
> aber was mach ich jetzt mit der saint gruppe die ich gekauft habe... shi....
> 
> ...



Hehe, dann hoffe ich mal mit Dir! 

Hab das von der Bikeaction-Seite unter Bikes 2008 und dann gibt's eine Rubrik Anniversary. Hab's allerdings auch nicht auf Anhieb gefunden, war wohl zu einfach. 

Danke übrigens für die sehr nette PN, ist gebongt!


----------



## eb-network (26. September 2009)

wiso 2008??? dacht ist ein 2009er.... naja ich hoffe trotzdem mal aber eigentlich müsst es das dann sein. 

danke dir


----------



## Fabeymer (26. September 2009)

Dachte ich auch erst mit 2009, aber das Jubiläum von BA war wohl 2008.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eb-network (26. September 2009)

aso, also sind die teile uach 2008? ist jetzt nicht schlechter aber 2009er wäre schöner... ;-)


----------



## Fabeymer (26. September 2009)

Mir hat das jetzt mit dem Modelljahr keine Ruhe gelassen und ich hab nochmal geschaut. Wirklich schlauer bin ich aber nicht geworden...

Diese Posts habe ich gefunden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4903355&postcount=469

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4956764&postcount=486

Beide von Mitte Juli 2008.

Im September hat Mario dann das hier gepostet:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5152271&postcount=501

Das Anniversary scheint irgendwie "Midseason" zu sein.


----------



## retrospecs (26. September 2009)

Also das Modelljahr ist 2008. In unserem Willingen Podcast aus 2008 hat der Mario das Bike im Interview mit mir vorgestellt:
http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/tv/artikel/10/folge-8-impressionen-wheels-speed-bikefestival-willingen-2008
Das Bike war dann ab Juli/August 2008 im Handel erhältlich.


----------



## snuffbox (26. September 2009)

retrospecs schrieb:


> Also das Modelljahr ist 2008. In unserem Willingen Podcast aus 2008 hat der Mario das Bike im Interview mit mir vorgestellt:
> http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/tv/artike...onen-wheels-speed-bikefestival-willingen-2008
> Das Bike war dann ab Juli/August 2008 im Handel erhältlich.



Stimmt so nicht ganz. Das Bike wurde zwar im Juli vorgestellt kam aber erst im September nach der Eurobike. Also ist es ein 20089 Modell (oder so).


----------



## eb-network (26. September 2009)

mag eigentlich einer ein 241mm rocco gegen ein 241mm o. 222mm rocco air tauschen???? mein normaler rocco ist nagelneu aus dem rahmen aber hät gern wieder den air....

muss da soulbrother recht geben, gibt kein besseren dämpfer/gewicht/funktion..

wäre schön wenn einer tauschen mag


----------



## swabian (26. September 2009)

Hi EB-Network,

ich verfolge jetzt schon ne ganze Weile den Thread, auch Deine Meinungen
und Postings, ich finde Du könntest einen eigenen Thread, also ein EB-Network Tread eröffnen, wäre sicherlich für Dich interessanter, da wärst Du auch mit Deinen Aufbauten besser aufgehoben...kurz ein Flatline aufgebaut, umgebaut, verkauft...dazwischen....Bikes aufgebaut..... am Besten mit Tauschbörse oder eigener Bikemarkt.
Da würdest Du auch nicht den ganzen Thread füllen mit lieber Rosa FR Kurbel oder Rote oder doch lieber Saint:confused


----------



## numinisflo (26. September 2009)

Danke.

Der ganze Thread ist sowieso völlig zu einem belanglosen Kiddi-Chat verkommen. Ich lese zwar aus eben jenem Grund nur noch selten hier mit, aber das langweilt mich jedesmal. Waren das noch Zeiten früher im Rocky Forum...


----------



## Soulbrother (26. September 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> mag eigentlich einer ein 241mm rocco gegen ein 241mm o. 222mm rocco air tauschen???? mein normaler rocco ist nagelneu aus dem rahmen aber hät gern wieder den air....
> 
> muss da soulbrother recht geben, gibt kein besseren dämpfer/gewicht/funktion..
> 
> wäre schön wenn einer tauschen mag



Tauschen nicht...aber ich hätte evtl. in den nächsten Tagen einen 241er AIR übrig,sofern mir der 222er in Verbindung mit der 66 homogener erscheinen sollte.Muß ich aber erst noch testen !

Hab meins jetzt komplett beSAINTed:














Das BigBike Fahrwerk fliegt morgen auch erst mal wieder raus.


----------



## eb-network (26. September 2009)

was seid ihr für hohlschwätzer??!!!!!!!

leute wie ihr machen genau das was ihr schreibt nur seid ihr so dumm es nicht zu merken das ihr es seid.

aber das hat nur zur folge das ich mich heute noch abmelden werde bzw. nix mehr schreiben werde.

so hohl und dumm wie ihr seid so dumm und hohl sind euro komentare.


das wars dann, aso, ggf wäre es wirklich ein versuch wert ein eigenen threat aufzumachen wo man nach alter einen nick bekommt und jeder do so dummes zeug labert wie irh beide werden rausgeschmissen.

hab die schnauze voll... ich kanns mir leisten und andere mögen es belächeln oder was weis ich nicht was aber nur durch leute wie ich es zur zeit bin gibt es mehrere meinungen ausser denen die aus der bike alles nachlabern oder nur gebrauchte ******* kaufen und somit ihre  minderwertigen empfehlungen auf minderwertigen material und gebrauchten materialien beruht weil sie nicht wissen was neu ist und gut und aktuell. aber ist schon ok.

einmal so dumm wie ihr ........

das wars jetzt echt...

bilder raus und lein komentar mehr von mir.

keinw under das durch solche prolls die hier nur sich 3 mal im jahr melden im forum zu einem thema und dann so eine ******* ablassen der sport, marken, ansichten etc. den bach runtergehen.

kaufen sich nen intense etc. ztahlen das ggf. auf raten ab und fahren es 3 jahre und bilden sich sonst was ein wenn mal ein anderer bageld zückt und sachen ausprobiert und aktiv im forum seine meinung sagt (was nicht heißen muss das alles sinn macht oder richtig ist, aber war nochmal ein forum?)


dumme leute


----------



## Hunter-dirt (26. September 2009)

Bitte die Bemerkung mit Intense unterlassen  bin gerade am überlegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. September 2009)

njoa....nu issa weg.


----------



## swabian (26. September 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> was seid ihr für hohlschwätzer??!!!!!!!
> 
> leute wie ihr machen genau das was ihr schreibt nur seid ihr so dumm es nicht zu merken das ihr es seid.
> 
> ...





Ei Ei Ei, da regt sich aber einer auf, wenn Du Dich abmeldest, dann hört Dir ja Niemand mehr zu mit ich bin....ich habe....ich kaufe

Ein eigener Thread wäre echt super für Dich, ein Testthread und wir könnten uns die ganzen Urteile der Bikebranche sparen, denn Du setzt Dich ja extrem stark mit der Materie auseinander, bei Deinem Wechsel der Modelle und Marken, auch Anbauteile (in der kurzen Zeit) hast Du ja sicherlich alle Einstellungen ausprobiert bzw. auch noch zerlegt und getunt


Einer der 3 Jahre auf sein Intense spart weiß es auch zu schätzen, ist ja schön für Dich, daß Du Dir alles leisten kannst, vielleicht auch mal ein Rechtschreib- und Grammatikkurs?


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (26. September 2009)

Oh mein Gott der eb hat ja wirklich einen Dachschaden.


----------



## Switchy (26. September 2009)

Da stimm ich dir mal zu Hannibal.

Ich denk mir hier zwar ab und zu auch meinen Teil aber seh das eher alles mit einem Augenzwinkern. Aber es gibt Leute die legen jedes wort auf eine Goldwaage


----------



## damenveloraser (26. September 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> keinw under das durch solche prolls die hier nur sich 3 mal im jahr melden im forum zu einem thema und dann so eine ******* ablassen der sport, marken, ansichten etc. den bach runtergehen.


 
hier!!! wann er sich wohl wieder meldet?


----------



## pieleh (26. September 2009)

swabian schrieb:


> Hi EB-Network,
> 
> ich verfolge jetzt schon ne ganze Weile den Thread, auch Deine Meinungen
> und Postings, ich finde Du könntest einen eigenen Thread, also ein EB-Network Tread eröffnen, wäre sicherlich für Dich interessanter, da wärst Du auch mit Deinen Aufbauten besser aufgehoben...kurz ein Flatline aufgebaut, umgebaut, verkauft...dazwischen....Bikes aufgebaut..... am Besten mit Tauschbörse oder eigener Bikemarkt.
> Da würdest Du auch nicht den ganzen Thread füllen mit lieber Rosa FR Kurbel oder Rote oder doch lieber Saint:confused



Man - was soll so ein Schwachsinn??? 
Die Herstellerforen leben doch Umbauten / Neuanschaffungen etc. 
Außerdem sagt doch die Dauer des Besitzes eines Bikes/Parts nichts über die Nutzungsfrequenz aus. Bei anderen Nutzern regt sich doch auch keiner auf - also leben und leben lassen...


----------



## RattleHead (26. September 2009)

My FatBoy in the making, not cheap,not light, no sharp pics,  just FAT.


----------



## GM210 (27. September 2009)

Fork?


----------



## Giuliano.B (27. September 2009)

What Brakediscs are that?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MöchtegernFreak (27. September 2009)

sehen aus wie hope


----------



## Condor (27. September 2009)

Das sind doch die 225er (230?) Pizzateller.


----------



## Soulbrother (27. September 2009)

Bouke,sehr schön


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (27. September 2009)

Jo, das sind die 225er einer Hope M6. 

Was ist das da für ein Fragment eines RM6(7) da im Hintergrund?


----------



## RattleHead (27. September 2009)

@Dr.H: Ein gebrochener RM6/7, und ja, 225 hope floaters.


----------



## TurboLenzen (27. September 2009)

Mein Herbst Flatline


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. September 2009)

und was kommt im winter?


----------



## Giuliano.B (28. September 2009)

Der Lack mit der Kubel und den Griffen ist ja mal mega geil


----------



## neikless (28. September 2009)

mh IndianSummer wäre schöner ...
aber so wirst du beim deutschen herbst schmuddelwetter 
im starßenverkehr wenigstens rechtzeitig gesehen ...
oranger sattel und gabel dazu katzenaugen licht und reflektoren
dann super ... so gefällt es mir nicht wirklich


----------



## retrospecs (28. September 2009)

@ RattleHead: Bike gefällt. Allerdings sind diese riesigen Scheiben echt gewöhnungsbedürftig. Wofür braucht man eigenglich so große Scheiben? Wer bremst verliert doch ... 

@ Mario: Schaut guat aus!


----------



## bobtailoner (28. September 2009)

wow, die rockys gefallen mir immer besser!!!


----------



## RattleHead (28. September 2009)

Deine der spater bremst gewint...........


----------



## RattleHead (1. Oktober 2009)

Fur Mario's herbst Flatline:


----------



## neikless (1. Oktober 2009)

... denke mal das darf er nicht !  souly kaufst du den dann auch ?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. Oktober 2009)

wieso sollers nicht dürfen?


----------



## TurboLenzen (2. Oktober 2009)

Weil ich Selle Italia fahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (2. Oktober 2009)

... machs wie der souly der fährt nachts mit Giro-Helmet
Stickpulli und Jeans , aber nur wenns keiner sieht 
http://nsmb.com/3310-winter-is-coming/
hier ein schönes video , der arme geoff muss ganz schön arbeiten auf dem flatline,
mit einem RMX hätte der trail sicher mehr spaß gemacht,
nun ja wer zu spät (zu rocky) kommt - den bestaft das leben


----------



## Hunter-dirt (2. Oktober 2009)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Weil ich Selle Italia fahr



dann bewerb dich doch bei sdg xP


übrigens auf sicklines gibts Bilder von der Interbike, darunter auch Rocky. Wade gibt inem Video sein Statement, schauts euch einfach mal an.

www.sicklines.com


----------



## qwwq20091 (2. Oktober 2009)

Noch was geandert!!


----------



## neikless (2. Oktober 2009)

bischen farblos ...


----------



## Jako (2. Oktober 2009)

kleines update: maxxis reifen, kurzes schaltwerk, mrp g2 kefü, schwarze 5050 mit gold silber....... es bleibt meins!


----------



## retrospecs (2. Oktober 2009)

Super Bike! Der Aufbau gefällt mir sehr!


----------



## swabian (2. Oktober 2009)

nochmal ein güldenes....


----------



## Hunter-dirt (2. Oktober 2009)

meins bleibt auch erstmal, werde den Rahmen nächstes Jahr zum Lackierer bringen. Und danach die Überlegung obs als 2. Rad abgeschoben wird.


----------



## stilbikes (2. Oktober 2009)

hier meins:

demnächst mir neuer dorado ;-) auf die bin ich gespannt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (2. Oktober 2009)

@Jako:
Wie macht sich der Havoc LRS?


----------



## Jako (2. Oktober 2009)

macht einen sehr guten eindruck, keine dellen, läuft immer noch rund und sieht geil aus - besonders die naben..... von mir ein


----------



## Sw!tch (2. Oktober 2009)

Der EB ist ja immernoch hier


----------



## RattleHead (2. Oktober 2009)

fin.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (2. Oktober 2009)

mann mann seit dem Video von Sicklines, wo Wade das Flatline vorstellt bekommt man wieder richtig Geschmack auf ein neues Flaty  Im Video ist auch das Statement zum Handmade Flatline


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Oktober 2009)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Der EB ist ja immernoch hier


Habe ich mir auch gedacht 
Vom Handy kann ich nur leider nicht auf sein Anmeldedstum schauen.

Aber wie das Canuck mit der neuen Dorado aussieht....da bin ich auch mal gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MöchtegernFreak (3. Oktober 2009)

definitiv werd ich mir n übern winter n flatty aufbaun, also falls jemand weis wo ich des canuk flatty oder der purpel in der farbe wies der geoff gulevich fährt herbkomme dann nur her damit.


----------



## Switchy (3. Oktober 2009)

Canuk wird wohl schwer da es nur 20 Stück so gibt und beim Lila musst schauen da geht bestimmt noch irgendwo eins her.

Greetz


----------



## stilbikes (3. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. Oktober 2009)

ich danke dir


----------



## rockyoernie (3. Oktober 2009)

sehr schönes bike ! 
was ist das denn für ein bashguard ?


----------



## stilbikes (3. Oktober 2009)

e.13 SRS kettenführung


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (3. Oktober 2009)

oh man wunderschön, nja muss ich hald die augen offen halten, des canuk hat was, mir gefällt des dunkle purpel aber au echt schön, spiel mim gedanke des dunkle purpel mit den orangenen atlas parts aufzubaun, aber nich übertrieben, sondern schön dezent


----------



## swabian (3. Oktober 2009)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Der EB ist ja immernoch hier



Inkognito, hat ja nicht lange gedauert, aber definitiv ein schönes Flatline


----------



## neikless (4. Oktober 2009)

MöchtegernFreak schrieb:


> spiel mim gedanke des dunkle purpel mit den orangenen atlas parts aufzubaun, aber nich übertrieben, sondern schön dezent


ja ne is klar , dezent 


das *CANUCK* sieht wirklich nicht schlecht
aus finde es aber nicht richtig ein in Taiwan produziertes bike mit 
falschen federn zu schmücken  ... an das RMX Canuck kommt nichts ran !

die dunkle lila farbe ist wirklich nice !!!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Oktober 2009)

habe mich auch ma ans GFX'n gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwwq20091 (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen!!! Hab eine Frage: mit welchem drehmoment zieht Ihr hintere steckashe fest!!!


----------



## Sw!tch (4. Oktober 2009)

???!!!bisschen mehr als handfest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

!!11111111!!!!!1


----------



## neikless (4. Oktober 2009)

mit gaaanz viel gefühl !


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (4. Oktober 2009)

hehe ja genau, also rahmen purple, dann naben, kurbeln, sattelklemme, griffringe, ggf. direct mount vorbau in dem orange sattelstütze und lenker in black, ne weisse fourty und der weisse tld selle so könnt ichs mir vorstellen.

wo mir mein shova vor eineinhalb jahren gebrochen ist stand ich zwischen demo und flatline, weil ich n frx big bike wollte grade mit den punkten runtergezogenes oberrohr, tiefer zentraler schwerpunkt und 200mm federweg. flatline war da damals ganz neu und nicht verfügbar und keiner wusst noch so richtig wies denn nun tut und obs hält, da war die sache dann scho klar demo seit ewigkeiten nur top rankings.nja aber seit portes diesen sommer wo ichs flatline des erste mal richtig gefahren bin bin ich mehr als überzeugt davon, draufhocken wohlfühlen und für mich ist es weit mehr agiler und verspielter und liegt ausgewogener in der luft als des demo,

also unterm strich --> Übern Winter muss ein FLATLINE her wunschfarbe dunkel purple


----------



## qwwq20091 (4. Oktober 2009)

Danke!!! aber was gefül an geht??? nach fest kommt ab!!!


----------



## Turboluschti (4. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute, was sagt Ihr denn zu dem 2010er Flatline Pro!?
Lese hier im Flatline Thread nicht viel davon und Bilder hat anscheinend auch noch keiner bzw. von nem Prototype in Action.
Interessiert Euch der neue Bock von Rocky nicht!?
Finde das das Teil in der Eurobike, der schönste Downhiller 2010 ist, im Vergleich zu den anderen Marken. 
Was meint ihr??


----------



## neikless (4. Oktober 2009)

... deshalb ja mit viel Gefühl , wer keins hat dann eben lieber mit Drehmomentschlüssel
aber mit etwas Erfahrung gehts alles mit Gefühl , wenn ich alles mit Hand anziehe
und mit Drehmo. nachprüfe liegt ich immer sehr gut ... das WC (Pro) ist hässlich !
da fallen mir auf Anhieb bessere/schönere DH bike ein : TurnerDHR , Intense , CoveShocker, EVIL, Commencal uvm

auf das flatline mit lila orange bin ich dann mal gayspannt


----------



## Jako (4. Oktober 2009)

....ich bin vor allem gespannt wo er ein dunkellilanes herbekommt - die serienbikes sind doch alle helllila - oder irre ich mich da? gruß jako


----------



## Turboluschti (4. Oktober 2009)

Ok, hab mir die Bikes die du jetz aufgezählt hast mal angeschaut und da muss ich sagen die sind mal richtig hässlich. Also um fair zu bleiben muss man sagen um Geschmack lässt sich streiten, Specialized baut auch nur noch so verbogene Enten die vielen null gefallen und einigen schon. Und der Preis is sau fair fürs Pro. 
ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Oktober 2009)

das neue Flatline is halt einfach ein Race DH Bike was mit dem "alten" Flatline überhaupt nichts mehr zu tun hat! Deshalb gefällt vielen nicht das neue... Einem gefallen mehr die "Big" Bikes dem anderen die Race orientierten Sachen. Ich schließe mich _neikless_ völlig an, dass 951 von Intense ist echt ein Sahne Stück.


----------



## Sw!tch (4. Oktober 2009)

Was soll das denn mit der Optik zu tun haben?
951 bockt


----------



## neikless (4. Oktober 2009)

hässlich ? nein hässlich ist was anderes (WC Flatline z.B.)




aber wie du richtig sagts ist eben geschmacksfrage der eine hat welchen die andern kaufen sich 
ein WC , über Specialized brauchen wir erst gar nicht reden  (immer locker bleiben)

Für mich kommt eh kein DH Race Bike in Frage , daher whatever ...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Oktober 2009)

das raw DHR auf der Eurobike war ein Traum 






allerdings find ich das mitm Dämpfer bischn en gefummel.


----------



## Turboluschti (4. Oktober 2009)

oh yes das grüne turner is echt heiss!!!! --- und wie is es mim preis???

;-)


----------



## Switchy (4. Oktober 2009)

Und nun wieder zurück zum Flatline. In erster Linie sollte es funktionieren was bringt mir das schönste design wenn es am ende nicht so funktioniert wie man es sich vorstellt. 

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turboluschti (4. Oktober 2009)

hey switchy, wie soll ich des jetzt auffassen kann man 2 deutig sehen meinst so
 - scheiß auf optik bei alle bikes und das es funktioniert is das wichtigste
- oder so das das flatline nicht so schön ist aber funktioniert
???


----------



## Switchy (4. Oktober 2009)

Das das Flatline nicht so schön ist aber funktioniert. So meinte ich das. =)

Greetz


----------



## swabian (4. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

habe heute nach dem Fahren deutliches Lagerspiel festgestellt. Am Anfang der Woche hatte ich noch den Dämpfer ausgebaut, DU Buchsen am Dämpfer sind in Ordnung!
Gesagt getan habe ich heute Abend gleich die Umlenkung auseinander gebaut und siehe da 4 Lager sind im Eimer, der Rest noch brauchbar. so wie es ausschaut ist Wasser eingedrungen welches die Lager zerstört hat.
Nach 9 Monaten und schonender Behandlung beim Waschen ziemlich mies

Verbaut sind Enduro bearings, denke mal da ist die Abdichtung nicht so toll!

Weiß Jemand zufällig wo man Lagersätze in vernünftiger Qualität herbekommt  (am liebsten Edelstahllager) oder soll man doch ein Originalkit, also Enduro bearings nehmen?
Welche Erfahrungen mit der Haltbarkeit habt Ihr gemacht?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Oktober 2009)

SKF oder FAG


----------



## Ben-Der (4. Oktober 2009)

So, 

ich hab mein Flatline jetzt an den Nagel gehängt......





Gruß Ben


----------



## Switchy (5. Oktober 2009)

So hab ich es auch noch net gesehen das jemand sein Rad überwintern lässt. =)

Greetz


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. Oktober 2009)

un wo sind die Ski?


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (5. Oktober 2009)

@ Bend_Der, dein flatty ist einfach nice


----------



## Ikonoklast (5. Oktober 2009)

Um euere Diskussion über hässlich oder nicht zu unterbinden. Hab eben ein Video gefunden, in dem man mein Flatline auch ein bisschen in Action sehen kann. Weißes Flatline und olives Jersey 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkvdxjih4SM"]YouTube - Downhill in Tabarz 2009[/ame]


----------



## mecton (6. Oktober 2009)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Um euere Diskussion über hässlich oder nicht zu unterbinden. Hab eben ein Video gefunden, in dem man mein Flatline auch ein bisschen in Action sehen kann. Weißes Flatline und olives Jersey
> 
> YouTube - Downhill in Tabarz 2009


 
welche Größe Flatline für jemanden, der 1,80 m ?ich bin französisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (6. Oktober 2009)

nimm M - 18" gruß jako


----------



## neikless (6. Oktober 2009)

(M) Medium !!!


----------



## el Lingo (6. Oktober 2009)

Bei einem Frantosen besser XS
nimm mal M


----------



## Ikonoklast (6. Oktober 2009)

Fahr Probe und nehm das, welches dir am besten passt


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. Oktober 2009)

nich gerade spannend...

klick


----------



## Switchy (7. Oktober 2009)

Da hast du recht... das ist ja mehr als langweilig.


----------



## neikless (7. Oktober 2009)

... genau richtig ... für den weg zur eisdiehle in flipflops ...


----------



## stilbikes (8. Oktober 2009)

sooo...kleines update.

da die dorado länger dauert... grummel

bekomme ich (wenn alles klappt) diese woche noch meine neue 2010er 40er..

fotof folgen

bis denne


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Oktober 2009)

oder so!
Solange du die Dorado aber wirklich noch bekommst....
Die Optik am Flatline interessiert mich jetzt wirklich mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stilbikes (8. Oktober 2009)

nene ich will die schon haben und bestellt ist sie auch aber zur zeit wenn ich mich net irre 4 wochen lieferzeit oder so.

mfg


----------



## Ben-Der (8. Oktober 2009)

stilbikes schrieb:


> nene ich will die schon haben und bestellt ist sie auch aber zur zeit wenn ich mich net irre 4 wochen lieferzeit oder so.
> 
> mfg


 
Lieber EB-Network, 

soweit ich weiß wolltest du doch deinen eigenen Thread aufmachen! (EB´s Erfahrungsberichte und Kleinanzeigen)
Du hast versprochen hier nicht länger zu posten!

Hältst du hier alle Anwesenden für abolut dämlich?
Hast du eine Art Persönlichkeitsstörung? (*Narzissmus)*
oder an was liegt es das du dir nen neuen Namen gibst und wieder das nerven anfängst!?

Gruß Ben-Der


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. Oktober 2009)

lassn doch einfach schreiben  musst ja nicht mitlesen wennde nich willst.


----------



## stilbikes (8. Oktober 2009)

junger Jedi, ich spüre die dunkle seite der macht bei dir....


... aber auch du wirst demnächst dahinterkommen junger Jedi wiso etwas so ist wie es scheint zu sein und somit auch so sein soll.


du noch viel geduld haben musst im leben und du anfangen kannst hier im forum, auch du anfangen kannst deine negative seite zu beherschen junger Jedi


...später mehr ;-)


----------



## retrospecs (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich lach' mich weg.   Erst den Drama-Queen Abgang machen und dann mit neuem User wiederauferstehen...


----------



## stilbikes (8. Oktober 2009)

jaja die jungen wilden hier, werden es spätestens in einem monat wissen/merken wiso ...

... nun junger jedi, und auch alle anderen der dunklen macht zugehörigen, erzähle er mehr von seinen ansichten und lehne ich mich an und zuhören ich werde mit begeisterung ...


.:LOL :LOL:LOL:LOL:LOL:LOL:LOL:LOL:LOL:LOL:LOL:LOL:LOL:LOL:LOL:.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (8. Oktober 2009)

.....eine Seite dunkel ist! ........schnautze und iss deinen Tost!


----------



## Switchy (8. Oktober 2009)

hanniball


----------



## GM210 (8. Oktober 2009)

Warum kann das nicht einmal friedlich hier zugehen? Ich check das nicht.




Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> .....eine Seite dunkel ist! ........schnautze und iss deinen Tost!



   find' ich gut.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. Oktober 2009)

GM210 schrieb:


> Warum kann das nicht einmal friedlich hier zugehen? Ich check das nicht.



ich verstehs au nich... man is das im Intense Thread alles viel ruhiger


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Oktober 2009)

ok dann warte ich einen Monat!


----------



## mussso (8. Oktober 2009)

Ben-Der schrieb:


> Lieber EB-Network,
> 
> soweit ich weiß wolltest du doch deinen eigenen Thread aufmachen! (EB´s Erfahrungsberichte und Kleinanzeigen)
> Du hast versprochen hier nicht länger zu posten!
> ...


----------



## stilbikes (9. Oktober 2009)

aktueller stand:


----------



## Jambo12 (9. Oktober 2009)

aufbau gefällt ,
vorallem der canuk rahmen 

nur irgendetwas im kurbelbereich taugt mir nicht so ...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (9. Oktober 2009)

wow nice !!! hätte nicht gedacht das die Fox so gut zur geltung kommt. Ja finde auch, ist warscheinlich weil der Bashguard bzw. dann das Kettenblatt ziemlich groß ist.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Oktober 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Ja finde auch, ist warscheinlich weil der Bashguard bzw. dann das Kettenblatt ziemlich groß ist.



das sagst du mit deinem 40er Kettenblatt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stilbikes (9. Oktober 2009)

ist ein 38 kettenblatt mit e.13 srs kettenführung von 36 bis 40 Zähne....


----------



## RattleHead (9. Oktober 2009)

http://www.nsmb.com/3326-dorado-tested

dorado im flatline


----------



## Standrohr (10. Oktober 2009)

an ein amtliches Big-Bike wies Flatty gehöhren keine RubberQueens
und der bash ist häßlich

ansonsten aber tiptop

(meine das canuck)


----------



## bobtailoner (10. Oktober 2009)

die dorado kommt ja unverschämt gut im flatty


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. Oktober 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> das sagst du mit deinem 40er Kettenblatt?



ja schon  bei mir kommt das Ding ja nich so fett raus weil ich kein Bashguard habe


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (10. Oktober 2009)

Naja die Bilder sind ja relativ sch****! aber schaut sicher mörder aus!


----------



## gobo (10. Oktober 2009)

find den bashguard etwas zu groß geraten.
aber sonst,top!


----------



## RattleHead (10. Oktober 2009)

Das Flatline letzte woche erstes mahl gefahren, auf ein gar nicht steilem home trail, mit smallen jumps und vielen pedal stucken. Mit einige "zuruck zum RMX" war ich ein bischen gespant ich hatten etwas faul gemacht, aber, Zuruck zu RMX muss glucklich nicht; er ist mir sehr verspielt (viel besser als erwarted), railed wie ein train durch ecken (sehr sicher, das niederigem gravity point ist bemerksam), auch auf singletrails, und klebt wie ein bret auf der piste. Die flugfase ist sehr sicher und verspielt. Er gefuhlt selbst leicht an, un meine ist kein licht weight (eben so schwer wie mein RMX war). 
Fur mich das bessere BIG bike! (das 2007er (stealth/Team) RMX version bleibt mich aber als eine der schonste bikes uberhaupt)

Die neue WC finde ich einfag nicht "bessonderes" genug, seht mich "billiger" aus (denke das das gewin fur RM grosser ist!, oder sie mussen mehr an canadian arbeiter zahlen), nimt nicht weg das gewicht besparung gut sein kan, und er mehr "racy" ist

Das einige "close" alternatieve war fur mir das Morewood Makulu, das Flatline pro findet ich schoner, und einmal rocky.........


----------



## GM210 (11. Oktober 2009)

RattleHead schrieb:


> http://www.nsmb.com/3326-dorado-tested
> 
> dorado im flatline



sieht echt hammer aus in dem rahmen. allerdings kommt die gabel doch eher recht schlecht weg in dem "test". ich bin gespannt was die zeit so bringen wird. schön ist sie allemal. egal ob in carbon oder alu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockyoernie (11. Oktober 2009)

schaut sehr geil aus ! kannst ja mal schreiben welcher gabel sich besser fäht ;-)


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. Oktober 2009)

ist nicht sein Bike!

boah ey....also im Flatline passt die Gabel ja echt perfekt rein


----------



## numinisflo (11. Oktober 2009)

Sieht schon brutal aus mit der Dorado.


----------



## Kotoko (11. Oktober 2009)

Aye beisammen, 

ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach nem neuen Rahmen / Bike weil mir mein Cube Stereo mitlerweile nichtmehr genügt. Nach einiger suche bin ich über´s Flatline gestolpert und hab mich in den Rahmen sofort verliebt. Preislich ist das Ding für nen Azubi leider verdammt schwer zu stämmen, dementsprechend hab ich mich über das Angebot eines Kollegen gefreut der sein gerade mal 200 Kilometer gefahrenes Flatline 1 (08) jetzt hergeben will. Die Ausstattung würde mir soweit genügen - vor allem weil ich von meinem Stereo fast alle Parts übernehmen kann und mir so schonmal verdammt viel Geld spaare. 

Jetzt hätte ich allerdings noch so einige Fragen... 

1. - Ich bin 1,66 klein und der Rahmen wäre in Größe XS - passt das oder wäre ich ggf mit S besser beraten?
2. - Wie viel Federweg hat das Flatline 1 von 2008 am Hinterbau und ist er sensibel genug (weiche Feder vorausgesetzt) mit nur 56 Kilo ordendlich zu arbeiten?
3. - (jetz wirds vielen evtl. zu blöd) kann man nen Umwerfer montieren, bzw. wie siehts mit der Tourentauglichkeit aus. Also keine 200 Kilometer Touren, aber gelegentlich schonmal ~50 Km? Vom Gewicht isses mir recht egal, nur wäre halt für mich interessant ob man mit nem Flatline sowas gerade noch so stämmen kann, wenn man ne extra Lange Sattelstütze noch daheim liegen hat fü Touren und ne kurze für den Normalbetrieb? 

Danke schonmal im Vorraus und bitte vor allem wegen der letzen Frage ned hauen


----------



## mussso (12. Oktober 2009)

Zu 3. Umwerfer geht nicht!
Touren? Ich fahre mal 10 km zu meinem Homespot, mehr muss net sein...


----------



## Kotoko (12. Oktober 2009)

OK das mit dem Umwerfer hab ich so schon befürchtet - is ja aber auch egal, wär halt nett gewesen. 

Touren... ja 50 Kilometer wäre dann so ziemlich das maximum was ich damit reissen würde. zu 80% wären es aber wie bei dir 15 Kilometer zum Homespot, dort dann ordendlich Spass haben und wieder 15 Kilometer zurück. Dafür müsste es reichen oder? 

Hat sonst noch jemand ne Idee wegen den Fragen die ich zum Fahrwerk hab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (12. Oktober 2009)

alternative wäre Hammerschmidt. Was ich aber nicht wirklich empfehlen würde da die Kette fast an der Kettenstrebe schleift.


----------



## Kotoko (12. Oktober 2009)

passt die Hammerschmidt an dem 08er Flatline? Wenn ja wäre es wirklich ne Überlegung wert, wenn auch ned gerade billig, aberman gönnt sich ja sonst nix


----------



## swabian (12. Oktober 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> alternative wäre Hammerschmidt. Was ich aber nicht wirklich empfehlen würde da die Kette fast an der Kettenstrebe schleift.



genau deshalb würde ich auch keine Messerschmitt äh Hammerschmitt fahren, ich habs mir angeschaut aber für mich kommt es dadurch nicht in Frage!

Wegen Tourentauglichkeit, kommt darauf an wieviel Kraft Du aufs Pedal bringst, ich bin ca. 80Kg schwer, eigentlich konditionell nicht so schlecht drauf aber 50 Kilometer mit dem Flatty müsste ich bestimmt 3 mal kotzen
Das Ding taugt nur so viel wie nötig und keinen Meter mehr!

An Deiner Stelle würde ich mir etwas leichteres aufbauen für Deinen Verwendungszweck!


----------



## retrospecs (12. Oktober 2009)

Kotoko schrieb:


> 2. - Wie viel Federweg hat das Flatline 1 von 2008 am Hinterbau und ist er sensibel genug (weiche Feder vorausgesetzt) mit nur 56 Kilo ordendlich zu arbeiten?



Der Federweg hängt von der Länge des Dämpfers ab. Ich glaube das Flatline 1 von 2008 wird mit einem Fox VAN R Dämpfer mit der Länge 216mm ausgeliefert. Demnach hat des Bike dann ca. 170mm Federweg.

Ob der Hinterbau bei Deinem Gewicht ordentlich arbeitet, hängt von der Federhärte und den Einstellungen des Dämpfers ab, nicht vom Hinterbau selber. Die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten beim Fox VAN R sind da natürlich beschränkt.


----------



## Kotoko (12. Oktober 2009)

Ok das hilft mir schonmal viel weiter, danke =) 

Ja auf der einen Seite sag ich mir durchaus, was leichteres würde Sinn machen. Auf der anderen Seite bin ich jetzt enige Zeit das Cube Stereo gefahren, das zwar bei Touren verdammt viel Spass macht, nur eben dann in den Spassbringenden Sektionen und vor allem auf dem Trail isses schnell zuende mit dem Spass. Für längere Touren hab ich bissher einfach das Stereo genutzt, hier kann ich aber auf mein alten Hardtail zurückgreifen. Mir gehts hauptsächlich so um Touren bis maximal 50 Kilometer, die eben nen sehr hohen Anteil an Trails haben, eben das ich hier nicht tot vom Bike falle. Wobei bei den 50 Kilometer Touren dann auch zwischen 20 und 30 Kilometer nur Strecke sind die mich zu den Trails hinbringen. Konditionell würd ichmich jetzt auch nicht als zu schwach einschätzen. Vor kurzen war ich mit meinem 15,7 Kilo Stereo auf ner Tour und hatte dann am Ende des Tages 151 Kilometer gerissen und das mit Gepäck etc. Das hatmir dann zwar ordendlich gereicht, aber die 60 Kilometer Tour am nächsten tag hab ich trotzdem geschafft... von dem her dürfts schon irgendwie gehen, wenn auch schwerer... 

Das Flatline 1 hat nen Van R von Fox drin, das ist soweit richtig. Die Einbaulänge weiß ich jetzt nicht aus dem Kopf - wäre es aber möglich später einen Marzocchi Roco RC Worldcup mit 241mm Einbaulänge zu verwenden und wenn ja in wiefern würde sich dann der Federweg verlängern? Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen, das es das Flatline auch mit über 200 Milimeter am Hinterbau gibt...


----------



## retrospecs (12. Oktober 2009)

Kotoko schrieb:


> Das Flatline 1 hat nen Van R von Fox drin, das ist soweit richtig. Die Einbaulänge weiß ich jetzt nicht aus dem Kopf - wäre es aber möglich später einen Marzocchi Roco RC Worldcup mit 241mm Einbaulänge zu verwenden und wenn ja in wiefern würde sich dann der Federweg verlängern? Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen, das es das Flatline auch mit über 200 Milimeter am Hinterbau gibt...



Das Flatline kann sowohl mit einem 216er, einem 222er und einem 241er Dämpfer gefahren werden. Je nach Länge des Dämpfers variiert der Federweg dann zwischen 170 und 215mm. Die 215mm erreichst Du mir einem 241mm Dämpfer. Du kannst also ohne Probleme einen Marzocchi Roco RC Worldcup mit 241mm Einbaulänge verwenden. In der PRO Variante wurde das Flatline 2008 auch z.B. mit einem 241er Marzocchi Roco TST ausgeliefert.


----------



## Kotoko (12. Oktober 2009)

Das klingt ja göttlich =) ich glaub dann werd ich mir ziemlich sicher das Flatline holen. 

Jetz hab ich nur noch ne kleine Frage: die Hammerschmidt kann man sicher am 08er Flatty montieren? Wenn nein wärs kein Weltunergang, aber eben etwas erstrebenswertes auf Dauer - und etwas das sich lohnen würde zu spaaren 

Und noch ne Frage die mir gerade gekommen ist... Was für ein Steurerrohr hat das Flatty eigentlich? 1 1/8 oder 1.5 oder so ein gammliges Konisches?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (12. Oktober 2009)

warum sollte man die Hammerschmidt nicht montieren können? Is zwar keine Halterung für die Leitung da, aber es gibt genügend Klebehalterungen. Flatline hatn 1.5er Steuerrohr.


----------



## retrospecs (12. Oktober 2009)

Kotoko schrieb:


> Und noch ne Frage die mir gerade gekommen ist... Was für ein Steurerrohr hat das Flatty eigentlich? 1 1/8 oder 1.5 oder so ein gammliges Konisches?



Ein 1.5er Steuerrohr.

Kleiner Tip: Schau mal auf der Bike Action Seite (http://www.bikeaction.de/) unter Rocky Mountain / Rocky Mountain Bikes 2008 / Flatline. Dort stehen also Details zum Bike inkl. Steuerrohr, Federweg, Geometrie, etc.

Mehr gibt's noch hier: 
http://www.bikeaction.de/pdf/Quickview_Flatline.pdf
http://www.bikeaction.de/pdf/Tech-Newsletter_04_08.pdf (Alle Infos zu Dämpfern im Flatline!)

Das alles hätte Du auch mit ein wenig Eigeninitiative finden können.


----------



## Switchy (12. Oktober 2009)

@Kotoko also wenn ich das so lese was du gerne machen würdest solltest dich vielleicht eher nach einem '06 oder '07 Switch umschauen oder Slayer SS.
Mit denen gehen Trail touren ohne Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stilbikes (12. Oktober 2009)

hi, ich hatte ne hammerschmidt dran (man erinnert sich??? ;-) ) und hat alles supi geklappt. nix schleifen etc. habe auch ggf. fotos wer es sehen will... mfg


----------



## Kotoko (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich dachte für die Hammerschmidt braucht man irgendwelche besonderen Halterungen, deswegen frag ich  

Das es ein 1.5 Steurerohr ist trifft sich klasse, dann kann ich meinen "alten" Steuersatz weiterfahren =)

@ retrospecs: DIe Sachen hätte ich gefunden, da hast du recht, nur dachte ich mir ich wend mich direkt an die Profis hier im Thread =)

@ Switchy: Ja es könnte gut sein, dass die Bikes ebenfalls passen würden. Nur hab ich mich in die Optik vom Flatline sofort verliebt und hab eben auch ein meiner Meinung nach ziemlich gutes Angebot für das Bike, eben deshalb wirds das dann wohl werden =)

@ stilbikes: hmm wenn du so nett wärst und mir das ein oder andere Bild mit Hammerschmidt zeigen könntest - vor allem auf die angemerkte Enge bei der Kettenstrebe würd ich gerne mal nen Blick werfen sofern möglich =)


----------



## stilbikes (12. Oktober 2009)

hier kann man es ganz gut erkennen welche einbauhöhe da ist. mit einem guten kettenstrebenschutz passiert da nix und keine geräusche ist halt nur im kleinsten ritzel hinten knapp, aber passt trotzdem meiner meinung nach. muss aber jeder selber wissen. funktionieren tut es wunderbar.

hier:


----------



## Hunter-dirt (12. Oktober 2009)

Das warn Kundenrad:






kann man bischen was erkennen.


----------



## Kotoko (12. Oktober 2009)

Genial, danke euch beiden =) So schlimm ist das mit der Kettenstrebe ja garnicht. Und nen Kettenstrebenschutz würd ich so oder so fahren, von demher wird da schon nix passieren. 

Je mehr Bilder ich von dem Bike seh desto mehr verlieb ich mich in die Kiste...

Was ist eigentlich die maximale Reifenbreite die man im Hinterbau fahren kann? ich hätte vor 2,5" Schwalbe Muddy Marry zu fahren, weil cih mit den 2,35" schon extrem geniale Erfahrungen gemacht hab und wollte wissen (eben weil die MM´s verdammt breit ausfallen) ob da was kolidiert oder ob noch Luft für mehr ist?


----------



## Jako (12. Oktober 2009)

hi, 2,5er MM passen ohne probleme rein (siehe meine fotos) ich würde dir allerdings maxxis empfehlen, der minion ist um einiges besser als der MM.... und wenn du es fett magst - den gibt es auch in 2.7 - braucht es aber nicht. gruß jako


----------



## Hunter-dirt (12. Oktober 2009)

Also der Kunde wo das Rad fährt, sagt auch mit der Kette es ist ziemlich knapp. Was die Reifen angeht viel Luft hast du warscheinlich nicht mehr frag am besten mal Jako der fährt diese Kombi bzw. hat sie gefahren .

- edit
okay is ja dann erledigt


----------



## Ikonoklast (12. Oktober 2009)

Hammerschmidt ist ne ziemlich sinnentleerte Sache!


----------



## frankweber (12. Oktober 2009)

Generell auf Hammerschmidt bezogen würd ich den Kommentar auch als sinnfrei einstufen.
Da es hier ein Flatline Thread ist seh ich die HS auch als ein weniger sinnvolles Teil hierfür  an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kotoko (12. Oktober 2009)

Wieso sinnfrei? Ned nur sagen das es Sinnfrei ist, sondern etwas konkreter warum wäre dann schon nett... Das Ding is genau das was ich such um das Bike für meinen Einsatzzweck perfekt zu machen... Nebenbei hat man noch die Vorteile einer Bashguard und die Bodenfreiheit durch das kleine Kettenblatt - also genau das was ich brauch... Und fragen wird man ja wohl noch dürfen - und so sinnfrei isses warscheinlich nedmal, eben weil es schon Leute gibt die die HS am Flatty fahren. Leben und Leben lassen


----------



## Switchy (12. Oktober 2009)

Leben und Leben lassen gibbet hier net.. 

Greetz


----------



## frankweber (12. Oktober 2009)

@kotoko

ich fahre an einem meiner bikes eine Hammerschmidt und ich liebe dieses Teil, die Vorteile sind übermächtig gegenüber dem höheren Gewicht und dem minimalen Geräusch im Overdrive.

Beim Flattline ist allerdings sehr wenig Platz zwischen Kette und Strebe in den Gängen ab Mitte Casette, ergo hast Du im Downhill immer Kettenschlagen oder einen zu leichten Gang bei Zwischenspurts.

Kannst auch sagen ist mir egal und die Kettenstrebe mit Rohrisolation umwickeln.

Mich macht auf meinem Helius FR die HS happy und ich würde die jedem, der gerne technische Sachen fährt empfehlen, denn Bodenfreiheit und integrierte Kefü alleine sind schon sehr geil und im Overdrive rückwärtstreten erspart ne Klingel


----------



## Kotoko (12. Oktober 2009)

Kettenschlagen ist mir total wurscht, dafür Gibts ja die reinrassigste Downhillkomponente die Rennradfahrer auch nutzen: Lenkerband 

Klingel erspaaren ist schonmal echt klasse, also gleich noch ein weiterer Pluspunkt ^^ Ich denk ich bin mir jetzt sicher, dass ich auf die HS spaaren werd, wenns Flatty dann da ist. Bis ich se mir leisten kann wirds schon irgendwie gehen... Nur irgendwo muss noch das Geld für ne 2010er Totem Solo Air her... Das Leben ist so ungerecht xD


----------



## frankweber (12. Oktober 2009)

Kotoko schrieb:


> Kettenschlagen ist mir total wurscht, dafür Gibts ja die reinrassigste Downhillkomponente die Rennradfahrer auch nutzen: Lenkerband
> 
> Klingel erspaaren ist schonmal echt klasse, also gleich noch ein weiterer Pluspunkt ^^ Ich denk ich bin mir jetzt sicher, dass ich auf die HS spaaren werd, wenns Flatty dann da ist. Bis ich se mir leisten kann wirds schon irgendwie gehen... Nur irgendwo muss noch das Geld für ne 2010er Totem Solo Air her... Das Leben ist so ungerecht xD


 

Kauf Dir doch ne 2009 er Totem, die kriegst Du jetzt überall recht preiswert, schau mal bei Chain Reaction oder Bike Components etc nach.


----------



## Kotoko (12. Oktober 2009)

hmmm wäre ne überlegung wert... Nur ursprünglich hatte ich an die 2010er gedacht wegen Mision Controll DH das ja irgendwie ganz besonders toll sein soll (oder is des wieder nur so ein Marketinggag auf den ich voll reingefallen bin?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrospecs (12. Oktober 2009)

Kotoko schrieb:


> hmmm wäre ne überlegung wert... Nur ursprünglich hatte ich an die 2010er gedacht wegen Mision Controll DH das ja irgendwie ganz besonders toll sein soll (oder is des wieder nur so ein Marketinggag auf den ich voll reingefallen bin?)



Ich denke da ist wieder so eine technische Optimierung bei der alle Hobbyfahrer den Unterschied eh' nicht merken. Ich würde Dir auch empfehlen die 2009er zu kaufen. 
Außerdem kannst Du Dir bei der 2009er Gabel sicher sein, da bis jetzt so gut wie kein negatives Feedback zu der Gabel gab, dass sie definitiv super funktioniert. Die Boxxer 2010 hat ja gezeigt, dass neue Technik bei Rock Shox nicht auch automatisch besser funktioniert.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (12. Oktober 2009)

generell Boxxer?


----------



## retrospecs (12. Oktober 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> generell Boxxer?



Ich bin eine Boxxer Race 2007 gefahren (allerdings mit MP Tuning) und fahre jetzt eine Boxxer Team 2009 (mit leichtem eigenen Tuning) und bin super zufrieden. Beide Gabeln haben ohne Probleme ihren Dienst zuverlässig erfüllt.


----------



## frankweber (12. Oktober 2009)

Hab ne 09 er* Totem* coil - super 
und ne 10 er *Totem* 2 Step - super

bei der 09er *Lyrik *2 Step war das 2 Step schnell defekt  bei der 010 er Totem 2 Step super .........manchmal wird auch was besser.


----------



## retrospecs (12. Oktober 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Hab ne 09 er* Totem* coil - super
> und ne 10 er *Totem* 2 Step - super
> 
> bei der 09er *Lyrik *2 Step war das 2 Step schnell defekt  bei der 010 er Totem 2 Step super .........manchmal wird auch was besser.



So kann es natürlich auch gehen. 

Bei der 2010er Boxxer ist jedoch die Zugstufe sehr anfällig und in vielen Fällen (auch 2x in meinem direkten Freundeskreis, daher Info aus erster Hand  ) nach kürzester Zeit defekt gewesen. Die 2009er hat sich halt bewährt, daher ist im August meine Wahl gegen die 2010er Team und für die 2009er Team ausgefallen.
Allerdings soll ja bei der 2010er Boxxer die Zugstufe bereits überarbeitet worden sein, so dass die aktuell ausgelieferten Modelle keine Probleme mehr haben.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (12. Oktober 2009)

Aber a Boxxer passt halt nicht an ein Flati, maximal an das neu WC. Ich find das Rock Shox vom Style generell net an ein Rocky gehört. Is aber sicher geschmacksache.


----------



## stilbikes (12. Oktober 2009)

kauf dir ne 40er von 2007 da gibt garantiert kein negatives feedback und wenn doch ist es über die letzten jahre dokumentiert worden und somit weist du wenn es wa sgibt was du gleich dazukaufen musst. 


dieser kommentar war genauso sinnfrei wie die letzten..


ich hatte alle gabeln und zum teil fahre ich sie noch die hier aufgelistet sind, und? nix kaputt und nix passiert, boxxer 2 m ins flat von garage  und andere sinnfreie belastungstests (weis total sinfrei aber wollt sie testen und ich weis an alle besserwisser man springt nicht ins flat also keine ... kommentare deswegen) alles funktioniert noch einwandfrei.

ich habe die vermutung (ist nur meine meinung, also nicht ausrasten an alle besserwisser oder man muss ne gabel 6 mon fahren um zu wissen was sie kann und taugt wisser) ist: es gibt einige leutz die die gabeln nicht richtig einstellen oder mit einer einstellung alles machen (dowhill, freeride etc).

die richtige gabel für den richtigen einsatz wählen (was man machen will) und dann passt es (ab und zu auch nach der gebrauchsanweisung einstellen, für leutz die es nicht können (was keine schande ist) und git ist.

aber wer ne boxxer worldcup zum freeiden nimmt und ne team zum dowhill ist selber schuld wenn die dämpfung hinüber ist.

aber wie erwähnt jetzt dürft ihr euch wieder über mein  coment aufregen wa sich mir wiede reinbilde und da sich keine ahnung habe, aber der rest denkt ggf. drüber nach.

was bin ich bisher gefahren und ist nicht kaputt gegangen:

2010 boxxer team
2010 boxxer worldcup
2009 boxxer team
2009 boxxer race
2009 totem coil
2008 40 rc2
2010 40 fit rc2
2004 dorado
2009 888 rc3
2009 888 rc3
2008 boxxer race
2008 boxxer worldcup
2009 BOS N´DEE
2009 BOS Idylle
etc.
Dämpfer:
Fox DHX 5.0
Fox DHX 5.0 Air
Fox Dhx 4.0
Fox Dhx 3.0
Fox Van R
MZ Roco TST WC
MZ Roco WC
MZ Roco Air WC
etc.

alles heile und alles getestet und übermässig getestet ( jaja ok ich bin nicht 10m vom haus gesprungen was nach eigenen aussagen einige hier können)


so nun könnt ihr wieder los lässtern.

mfg

ps: rechtschreibfehler sind erwünscht


----------



## stilbikes (12. Oktober 2009)

nur ein paar beispiele...


----------



## stilbikes (12. Oktober 2009)

und gerade mein aktuelles mit aktueller 2010 fox 40rc2 FIT, jetzt haste ne kleine auswahl was wie aussieht, funktionieren tun sie alle je sehr gut je nachdem was man machen will was man auszugeben bereit ist etc..


----------



## GM210 (12. Oktober 2009)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stilbikes (12. Oktober 2009)

die team hat nen dropstop die worldcup nicht also wofür ist welche gabel ausgelegt????????

aber ist ja auch egal jeder wie er will....

natürlich kann man auch dowhill fahren aber ausgelegt ist sie für freeride wenn ich aber menschen sehe, und net wenige, die mit ner worldcup reinen freereide fahren und dann rum schreinen boxxer ist doof und alles mist weil sie nen 5m drop nicht ausgehalten hat weil die dämpfung hin ist dann weis ich das diese leute die falsche gabel gewählt haben. aber ne worldcup ist teuerer leichte rund macht mehr prestige als ne team..naja

auserdem folgendes:

ich provoziere nicht gewollt, sondern ich schreibe nur auf was richtig ist. die team ist in erster linie eine freeride gabel und die worldcup eine reine dowhill gabel, dh nicht das man beide gabeln nicht etrwas zweckentfremden kann aber wer ne worldcup zu 100% zum freeriden nimmt hat keine ahnung von dämpfung wie sie fkt und was sie aushalten muss oder soll. aber ich weiß ihr habt recht.

freeride härtere belastung daher efektiver stahlfeder mit dropstop da kurze ruppige bzw. harte stöße
dowhill weichere dämpfung und federverhalten dahe rluft und auch kein dropstop da beim downhill keine vergleichbaren kräfte auftauchen wie im freeride oder auch ggf. nur kurze belastungsspitzen jedoch aber alles im normalen breich ode rhats schon mal in nem dh rennen nen 5m drop gesehen nein da heht es um geschwindigkeit und nicht um drop bremsen ;-)

freeride ist halt was anderes als dowhill aber ist ggf. nur meine meinung und ich liege falsch


----------



## Ikonoklast (12. Oktober 2009)

Kotoko schrieb:


> Wieso sinnfrei? Ned nur sagen das es Sinnfrei ist, sondern etwas konkreter warum wäre dann schon nett...





Die Übersetzungsbandbreite ist zu kleine und der schwerste Gang zu leicht und das ist egal, welches Bike es ist.


----------



## stilbikes (12. Oktober 2009)

@gm210: wenn du das sagst.. schau mal bei sram in die explosionszeichnung und mach dich bitte mit den eigenschaften von luft in einer kammer bei hohen kräften und einer stahlfeder vertraut. vorteile nachteile beider systeme, daraus sollte schon physisch erklärt sein was welche gabel für ein vorwiegenden einsatzbereich hat.

mfg


----------



## stilbikes (12. Oktober 2009)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Die Übersetzungsbandbreite ist zu kleine und der schwerste Gang zu leicht und das ist egal, welches Bike es ist.



na zum glück weist du bescheid aber ich verat dir ein geheimnis: es gibt 2 kettenblätter bei der hammerschmidt zum einstellen falls es der fall sein sollte... aber ist nur meine bescheidenen meinung hatte sie halt aber sonst weiß ich nix

hammerschmidt ist ne geile sache wenn richtig eingestellt und richtige übersetzung gewählt und fkt. tut sie auch perfekt, wer auf das mehrgewicht nicht so schaut, kaufempfehlung

mfg


----------



## retrospecs (12. Oktober 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Aber a Boxxer passt halt nicht an ein Flati, maximal an das neu WC. Ich find das Rock Shox vom Style generell net an ein Rocky gehört. Is aber sicher geschmacksache.



Wieso soll sie nicht passen? Schau hier:






Also abgesehen dass es meine Kiste ist, finde ich dass die Boxxer schon passt. Das Rot passt vielleicht nicht zum Braun, aber das Bike soll ja in erster Linie auch funktionieren und dann gut aussehen...Funktionieren tut es auf jeden Fall!


----------



## stilbikes (12. Oktober 2009)

richtig.... funktionieren muss es und richtiges material für richtigen einsatzbreich ;-)


----------



## retrospecs (12. Oktober 2009)

Also für meinen Einsatzbereich, reines Downhill, passen alle Komponenten bestens. Auch wenn es eine Boxxer Team ist.


----------



## stilbikes (12. Oktober 2009)

naja, ist auch ok aber konzipiert wurde sie in erster linie für freeride das sie dh tauglich ist will ich und werde ich auch nicht bestreiten. 

wie schon gesagt ist ne ganz einfache sache von physik, was soll eine gabel aushalten danach geht man was im innenleben drinn ist und bei freeride (also richtigen freeride nicht was manch andere denken was für sie freeride ist) ist eine team eine die richtige gabel und  eine worldcup gabel für schnelle strecken wie downhill.

das man beide gabeln für dh und fr nehmen kann ist klar aber wer wie ich viele kenne ne worldcup zum reinen deftigen freeride nimmt und sich dan beschwert das die dichtung oder die dämpfung bei nem 7m drop hinüber ist dann soll er sich nicht wundern (wenn ludt zu doller schneller belastung ausgesetzt wird muss die luft irgendwo hin und ab einer gewissen belastung sucht sie sich ihren weg und somit dichtung im ar.. und dämpfung auch. eine bei einer feder passiert das nicht so einfach insofern die team expiliez zb. ein dropstop elastomer noch hat. natürlich geht auch ab einer gewissen beslatung auch diese kaputt aber die ist deutlich höher als bei einer luft gabel)

nur mal so nebenbei

wie gesagt rechtschreibfehler bitte ignorieren


----------



## GM210 (12. Oktober 2009)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (12. Oktober 2009)

.


----------



## Jako (12. Oktober 2009)

oh man, ihr seid echt krass, wenn nicht so ein sch...ß wetter wär würde ich sagen.... geht doch einfach biken!


----------



## stilbikes (12. Oktober 2009)

elastomere statischer = langlebiger = halbarkeit länger
hydraulich = kapsel oder offen = flüssig = zu viel druck = kaputt

ist sehr wohl ein merkmal bist du alle beiden gabeln gefahren? ich ja und man merkt den uinterschied.... aber du hast sicher recht

aso. du sprichst die wc pros an also nochmal zeige mir einen freeride pro auf einer freeride strecke der eine luftgabel einer stahl/titanfeder gabel vorzieht

aber wie du ja sagtest freeride = downhill ich vergas..

was soll das? und slopestyle ist ja dann auch donhill und freeride oder doch nur downhill weil fully oder liegts an der singlecown gabel warum es nicht downhill gabel ist ???

wie konnt ich nur und die industrie.... schau dir das neue flatline pro an und das aktuelle flatline fr... hmmm rein optisch sehe ich den unterschied welches für freeride und welches für downhill gedacht ist auch wenn ich die namen nicht wüsste... aber du würdest denke ich mal mit den neuen worldcup 10m drocps fahren und mit dem fr downhill und alle smit luft oder???? 

wiso hat sich wohl rocky gedankengemacht und eine reine dh waffe geschaffen..? weil freeride downhill ist? hmm... ich glaube du hast keine ahnung abe rich auch nicht also bitte melden der ahnung hat...

ist net persönlich gemeint aber was soll das so ein quatsch zu verbreiten wiso gibt es wohl 2 unterschiedliche namen und wiso gibt es luft und wiso feder? aber wird wo so sein wie du sagst...






aso...mmm... es gibt also dowhill rennen wo innerhalb von minuten 5 6 m drops.... 10 northshore elemente etc. gibt ahaaaa...wirst schon recht haben

achso du willst also sagen freeride ist die selbe belastung wie dowhill rennen .... aha.. glaube du solltest mal ein messgerät  mieten ne reine freeride strecke fahren und dann ne downhillstrecke... aber auch da wirst du sicher recht haben.... 

ein gerücht ist also das luft genauso belastbar ist wie eine stahlfeder... ok auch da wirst du sicher recht haben auch wenne s zwei grundverschiedene sachen sind inkl. ihrer eigenschaften und was man mit ihnen erreichen  kann und was die belastbarkeit angeht... 

dowhnhill und freeride ist also das selbe????!!!! achsooo wie konnt ich nur heist ja auch freeride cup und dowhill was hieß das nochmal übersetzt und was war als erstes da und wie wurde es gefahren? auch da wirst du recht haben und ich irr mich nur.... ich bin damal mit nem 48 kettenblatt den bergab gefahren war wohl trekking oder was? ja früher ist man so dh gefahren aber bistimmt nicht bei dir.... 

rechtschreibung war jetzt nicht mein hauptaugenmerkt also bitte nicht genau hinsehen


----------



## GM210 (12. Oktober 2009)

.


----------



## stilbikes (12. Oktober 2009)

;-)

ist ja auch net persönlich alles gemeint aber es gibt halt gewisse unterschiede... aber schluss jetzt. jeder hat irgendwie recht und danke fürs kompliment... gefällt mir auch und werd ich auch behalten. das einzige was mir net gefällkt ist der vorbau, naja mal sehn, ansonsten bleibt es so.

mein nächstes projekt steht ja auch schon vor der der tür...


;-)


----------



## GM210 (12. Oktober 2009)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (12. Oktober 2009)

.


----------



## stilbikes (12. Oktober 2009)

ich habe nur was dagegen wenn ..... geschrieben wird. freeride ist freeride und downhill downhill. luft hat andere eigenschaften und belastungen die sie aushält wie auch federn. es gibt verschiedene bereiche und dafür vorgesehenes material.

und wer das abstreitet hat keine ahnung und da muss man nicht cholerisch veranlagt sein um das zu wissen und zu verteitigen. ich habe was dagegen wenn mist geschrieben wird.

das ist es warum ich mich aufregen kann und ich es nicht verstehe das ich anscheind der einzige bin. ich würde niemanden eine worldcup empfehlen wenn er mir sagt er will reinen freeride fahren . unabhängig vom geld.


das wars zu dem thema zurück zum flatline


----------



## GM210 (12. Oktober 2009)

ich war grad bei hibike auf der Seite und da gibt es folgendes Modell:

http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=665a800cf1f2fe9c2e2fad17c827cf72

Es ist das Modell "Park". Weiß einer von euch, ob es den Downhill-Rahmen (2010) hat oder den "Freeride"-Rahmen? Das wäre eine relativ günstige Alternative um an den neuen Rahmen zu kommen wenn es denn einer ist.

Hat sich soeben erledigt. Google ist doch garnicht so schlecht . Es ist leider der "alte" Rahmen.


----------



## retrospecs (12. Oktober 2009)

stilbikes schrieb:


> aso. du sprichst die wc pros an also nochmal zeige mir einen freeride pro auf einer freeride strecke der eine luftgabel einer stahl/titanfeder gabel vorzieht



Ich will mich jetzt nicht unnötige in Eure kleine Diskusion einmischen, aber man kann da schon ohne Probleme einige Freeride Pros nennen: Matt Hunter (bis letzte Saison), Steve Romaniuk, etc.


----------



## stilbikes (12. Oktober 2009)

park =  freeride = altes modell ;-) freeridemodell bleibt auch 2010 so wie die 2009er und 2008er modelle...

reine downhillrahmen sind nur die woldcup rahmen/räder (leichter filigraner kein einstellbarer federweg)

wenn ich wc schreibe dann mein ich downhill sonst würden die neuen wc modelle freeride modelle überflüssig machen.

mfg


ps:

schau mal auf die rocky seite selbst da werden die modelle in freeride und downhill unterschieden also muss ja was an meiner aussage drann sein oder meinst du rocky macht das aus spass? die freeridemodelle haben zum bsp. einstellbaren fw so wie die bisherigen flatlines , die übrigens reine freeride modelle sind oder siehst im wc ein flatline rumfahren von 2009/2008 nein da wird und wurde das neue woldcup gefahren als reines donhillradl.


----------



## stilbikes (13. Oktober 2009)

ir werdet schon recht haben, es bestätigt sich mal wieder das viel zu viele leute ihr gefährliches halbwissen weitergeben und andere es annehmen. und wenn mal ein anderer der schon länger dabei ist (schon bevor freeride von den rocky mountain fahrern erfunden wurde aber aus rechtl. gründen sich frorider nennen mussten) etwas aufklärt dann ist er cholerisch oder anders oder sonstwas. ich geb es dann wohl auf erstmal etwas wissen zu vermiteln. 

wir haben gelernt:

freeride ist downhill und downhill freeride
luftfederung hält genausoviel aus wie stahlferderung
luft ist weil teuerer besser und haltbarer als elastomer dropstop
ich habe keine ahnung
donhillrennen sind gleich freeriderenen auch wenn es in BC nen reines freeride festival gibt aber wir wissen ja jetzt das freeride profs downhiller sind
und das freeriderahmen und donhillrahmen das selbe ist

schade... aber wenn ihr das glaubt dann habt ihr keine ahnung. an alle anderen: wenn ihr es besser wissen wollt googelt ein wenig nach und ihr werdet sehn


das wars zu dem thema.....

nur eine frage noch: was ist den nun der unterschied zwischen freeride und downhill?


----------



## Standrohr (13. Oktober 2009)

get a life


----------



## GM210 (13. Oktober 2009)

Weiß hier jemand vielleicht den RAL-Farbton meines silbernen Flatline???

Mir kommt grad die Idee meine Gabel über den Winter in Rahmenfarbe vom Khujand pulvern zu lassen. 

Oder habt Ihr Vorschläge welche Farbe sonst noch harmonischer sein könnte? Das Grün der Sticker wäre mir glaub' ich zu krass.

Danke schon mal


----------



## Hunter-dirt (13. Oktober 2009)

ach liebe Rocky "Gemeinde" ihr seid so amüsant


----------



## swabian (13. Oktober 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> ach liebe Rocky "Gemeinde" ihr seid so amüsant



 aber nur ein(er) Bruchteil hier im Thread!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-Der (13. Oktober 2009)

Flieg Flatline flieg! 
Um hier mal etwas abzulenken...... (Denn ich hab eh den längsten, weshalb ich mich einfach nur ruhig halte )

Fotoshooting für den Bikepark in Osternohe:














Gruß Ben-Der


----------



## el Lingo (13. Oktober 2009)

stilbikes schrieb:


> ir werdet schon recht haben, es bestätigt sich mal wieder das viel zu viele leute ihr gefährliches halbwissen weitergeben und andere es annehmen. und wenn mal ein anderer der schon länger dabei ist (schon bevor freeride von den rocky mountain fahrern erfunden wurde aber aus rechtl. gründen sich frorider nennen mussten) etwas aufklärt dann ist er cholerisch oder anders oder sonstwas. ich geb es dann wohl auf erstmal etwas wissen zu vermiteln.
> 
> wir haben gelernt:
> 
> ...



Warum spielst Du nicht wenigstens mal den klügeren und gibst nach, damit dieses Theater ein Ende hat?

Deine ewigen Entschuldigungen zu der Rechtschreibung lasse ich nicht mehr gelten. Schaff Dir Kinder an und lern mit denen die Rechtschreibung, das hält ja sonst keiner aus!


----------



## neikless (13. Oktober 2009)

... schöne Bilder , den Rest lesen ich einfach erst gar nicht  !!!


----------



## swabian (13. Oktober 2009)

klasse Bilder


----------



## GM210 (13. Oktober 2009)

Die Action der Bilder ist durchweg  , allerdings hätte man aus der verwendeten 5D MarkII schon mehr rausholen können was die Bildqualität angeht. Nur meine Meinung, also bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Kann aber auch am Verkleinern liegen. Irgendwie wollen die Einstellung nicht 100% passen. Werden die Bilder denn noch entwickelt? (Lightroom oder PS)

Das letzte Bild mit der D300 taugt mir noch am ehesten.


----------



## bobtailoner (13. Oktober 2009)

bam geile bilder.
zeig doch ma bitte das lila flatty mit der totem!!!


der thread hier wird son bissl zum klugscheis5er blabla fred


----------



## Ben-Der (13. Oktober 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> bam geile bilder.
> zeig doch ma bitte das lila flatty mit der totem!!!
> 
> 
> der thread hier wird son bissl zum klugscheis5er blabla fred


 

Hmm, in meinem Album solltest ein paar bilder davon finden! hat sich im laufe der Saison natürlich etwas verändert! 

Hier ein paar bilder auf meinem Auto











Gruß Ben-Der


----------



## bobtailoner (13. Oktober 2009)

supa!
zu gut die karre!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (13. Oktober 2009)

schöner Ram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heat (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Ich hab folgendes Problem, ich hab ein Angebot für ein Flatline Nagelneu, die einfachste FR Ausführung für 1900 Euro. Bin mir aber nicht sicher wegen der Rahmengröße. Ich kann es nur in S nehmen und bin selber aber 184cm groß. Denkt ihr das wäre trotzdem noch im Bereich des machbaren. Oder wäre mir die Kiste dann viel zu klein?


----------



## Ben-Der (13. Oktober 2009)

heat schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich hab folgendes Problem, ich hab ein Angebot für ein Flatline Nagelneu, die einfachste FR Ausführung für 1900 Euro. Bin mir aber nicht sicher wegen der Rahmengröße. Ich kann es nur in S nehmen und bin selber aber 184cm groß. Denkt ihr das wäre trotzdem noch im Bereich des machbaren. Oder wäre mir die Kiste dann viel zu klein?


 
Hmm, gute Frage..... Ich bin 181cm groß und mir wäre das "S" schon a weng klein. Fühle mich da gedrungen!
Ist schwer zu sagen, glaub auch das da der persönliche eindruck ne Rolle spielt! 
"M" wäre meiner Meinung nach schon passender! 
Hast keine Möglichkeit mal eins zu probieren?

Gruß Ben-Der


----------



## heat (13. Oktober 2009)

Schwierig, bis nicht machbar. Ich kann auf dem das ich da kaufen würde im Laden und auf der Strasse rumgurken. Was mir ja aber herzlich wenig über das Verhalten aufm Trail sagt. Wobei ich mit der Kiste mal den Hügel querfeldein neben dem Laden runterbügeln könnte.


----------



## Jako (13. Oktober 2009)

hi, ich bin 1,83 und fahre M - mir wäre S auf jeden fall zu klein - ich würde es nicht nehmen. gruß


----------



## Ikonoklast (13. Oktober 2009)

bin nen Stück größer, fahr s komm wunderbar mit zurecht.


Beim Heizen:





Am Flatline ist beim radfahren leider vorher das Barend rausgerutsch und verloren gegangen  Und sehr altes Bild, ist noch mit meinem Ex Ht und mit Stahlfeder und schlechten Reifen...


Und noch eine Änderung im Beitrag:


----------



## stilbikes (13. Oktober 2009)

@heat: schau mal hier...

http://www.sport-conrad.com/index.asp?disp=artikel&art_nr=56003310


mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heat (13. Oktober 2009)

oha! Mega! Dankesehr! Denke das ich das dann uaf jeden nehme. Werde des ja nur als Rahmenkit nutzen. Gabel usw alles vorhanden. Überschuss wird verkauft. Von daher isses dann schon fast wie Geschenkt. Wenns nicht passt kann ichs immernoch verkaufen. Wäre ich ja schön blöde wenn ich das nicht mache!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. Oktober 2009)

jaa stimmt, das habe ich bei Sport-Conrad in Garmisch gesehen


----------



## retrospecs (14. Oktober 2009)

Hier gibt's nen ganz guten Review des Flatline Unlimited 2009 von NSMB:
http://www.nsmb.com/3332-2009-flatline-unlimited-review

An diesem Modell ist die Hammerschiedt FR verbaut. Der Artikel ist daher für diejenigen unter Euch interessant, die zuvor über die Verwendung der Hammerschmidt am Flatline diskutiert haben!


----------



## heat (15. Oktober 2009)

So hab da jetzt nochmal alles abgeklärt. Kriegs da im Laden wo ichs gefunden hab jetzt für den selben Preis wie der Sport Conrad das anbietet und ist doch ein M Rahmen. Samstag oder Montag wirds abgeholt. Vorzugsweise am Samstag, dann kann ich Sonntag direkt damit in die Pfalz das erstemal richtig fahren!


----------



## Switchy (15. Oktober 2009)

Na dann schonmal im voraus viel spass beim "Jungfernritt" sozusagen. ^^


----------



## GM210 (15. Oktober 2009)

Na M ist wohl auch die bessere Wahl. (zumindest für die Meisten mit Deiner Körpergröße) Und günstig ist es ja auch noch.

Viel Spaß auch von mir. 

Zeig doch mal Fotos wenn es fertig ist.


----------



## heat (15. Oktober 2009)

wird gemacht! Danke schonmal! Bin schon ganz hippelig!


----------



## FrozenSmoke (16. Oktober 2009)

Hey bin ganz neu hier und hab seit circa 2 Monaten mein selbstzusammengestelltes Rocky Mountain Flatline.
Dürfte so circa 18,5 bis 19 kg wiegen also schon recht ordentlich!
Macht aber wirklich sau mäßig Spaß das Ding und bügelt alles weg und fährt zudem aktiv und wendig, war genau des Richtige für mich 
Und Das BIld an der Wand wird auch bald noch ausgemalt


----------



## rockyoernie (16. Oktober 2009)

will auch ein flatti ! dann meckert auch niemand mehr über meine gabel *gg


----------



## heat (17. Oktober 2009)

So, habs grade abgeholt. Warte jetzt noch aufn Freund der beim Umbau bissl mithilft und dann gibts auch schon die ersten Fotos! Ich bin überglücklich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (17. Oktober 2009)

na dann wünsch ich viel Spaß beim basteln


----------



## GM210 (17. Oktober 2009)

heat schrieb:


> So, habs grade abgeholt. Warte jetzt noch aufn Freund der beim Umbau bissl mithilft und dann gibts auch schon die ersten Fotos! Ich bin überglücklich!



Immer wieder gut, wenn sich Leute noch so über Ihr bikezeugs freuen können. Find' ich echt gut


----------



## heat (17. Oktober 2009)

Fertig! Morgen gehts ab!


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Oktober 2009)

Damit man was erkennen kann 






Gott sei dank ist es keine WC 

Viel Spass damit


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (17. Oktober 2009)

da hat ja wer genascht beim basteln!


----------



## heat (17. Oktober 2009)

Joo schon mein fleißiger Helfer! Ich kann sowas nich ab! Werde dann in Zukunft noch paar Teile tauschen, wie Dämpfer, Kefü, Kurbel, etc.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (17. Oktober 2009)

Eventuell eine andere Sattelstütze und eine flache Brücke für die Boxxer. Würde auch besser aussehen?


----------



## heat (17. Oktober 2009)

Ja die Sattelstütze geht gar nich klar und der Sattel kommt wohl auch noch weg. Die hohe Brücke fahr ich schon seit eh und je. Muss ich mal schauen ob ich da noch irgendwann mal eine billig kriege. Was noch passieren wird, rote Decals auf die Boxxer, im selben Ton wie die vom Rahmen. Am überlegen bin ich, ob rot eluxierte Speichen rein sollen.


----------



## stilbikes (17. Oktober 2009)

hab noch ne race face dia2 sattelstütze, war bei meinem rocky mit dabei, verkauf se. wenn du magst meld dich.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jambo12 (17. Oktober 2009)

schaut gut aus,
aber flache Brücke muss schon sein und sattel/stütze dann passts 

ist ja fast der gleiche Aufbau wie meins mit kleinen veränderungen ....


----------



## Switchy (18. Oktober 2009)

Rot eloxierte Speichen gibt es leider nicht da stahl sich nicht eloxieren lässt wie Alu. Und Alu speichen weiß net wie gut die wohl halten würden.

Könnt mich gern korrigieren wenn ich mit der eloxierbarkeit falsch liege.


----------



## heat (18. Oktober 2009)

mhm keine Ahnung. Rote Speichern wirds aber wohl geben. ^^


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Oktober 2009)

ich glaube von Atomlap
oder gleich Industrie Nine Laufräder


----------



## Switchy (18. Oktober 2009)

@heat
Ja Rot gibbet..^^ aber leider nicht eloxiert..^^ weil bin auch für meine bikes auf der suche. Nach diversen farben.

@Mr. Freeride
Ja ok aber dann is man auf denen ihr system von laufrad angewiesen und das will ich nicht.

Greetz


----------



## Standrohr (18. Oktober 2009)

optik tuning hin oder her...

die front muss tiefer, viel zu choppermäßig
fährt sich einfach vielfach besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heat (19. Oktober 2009)

sieht erstmal nur so krass aus, da das Bike nicht gerade steht. Tiefer kann ich noch gehen. werd jetzt aber erstmyal ne weile so fahren und dann schauen wie tief ich gehen werde. Ich säg da jetzt sicher nichts ab und nachher bin ich der Depp, weils mir doch nicht passt.


----------



## dhpucky (19. Oktober 2009)

Mal kurz was anderes. 

Hab nun endlich meine Ersatzachse bekommen. Beim Einbau ist mir aufgefallen, dass die sog. Zughebel (Verbindung zwischen Außenseite 6kant Achse und Hinterbau) durch anziehen aller Schrauben verspannt werden. 

Is das so? Das tut doch den Lagern, mit denen die Hebel am Hinterbau verbunden sind, nicht gut, oder?

Um es vorweg zu nehmen. Klar, wenn das so sein soll, werden sich die Jungs schon was dabei gedacht haben, aber ich frage mich, ob bei meiner Karre vielleicht was nicht passt. Bewegen lässt sich das ganze jedenfalls ganz normal. Nix klemmt oder knackt. 

Wer hat denn von Euch da schonmal rumgeschraubt?

Danke!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (19. Oktober 2009)

Wie meinst du das mit dem Verpsannen? Solangse sich gut reindrehen lässt, denke ich dass das dann normal sein wird. Und wenn nix klemmt oder ungewöhnliche Geräusche macht, passt das.


----------



## dhpucky (20. Oktober 2009)

hab gestern nochmal drüber nachgedacht. Könntest Du recht haben. Das muss wohl so sein. 

... solang nix klemmt. 

Danke Dir!


----------



## GM210 (20. Oktober 2009)

Wenn Du noch ein schlechtes Gefühl haben solltest kannst Du auch bei bikeaction anrufen. (techsupport Herr Schröder glaub ich) Dort wird einem sehr kompetent und freundlich geholfen meiner Erfahrung nach.


----------



## dhpucky (20. Oktober 2009)

Danke Euch! Hab das inzwischen auch nochmal offiziell geklärt. 

Alles gut. Die Hebel müssen unter leichter Spannung stehen. 

Hatte nur über einen Zusammenhang zwischen Spannung und gebrochener Achse nachgedacht. Aber das war dann wohl einfach Pech in meinem Fall.


----------



## heat (20. Oktober 2009)

Hm muss jetzt morn nochmal innen Laden, der Steuersatz bei mir macht nich ganz dicht. Das geht nicht gut auf dauer, der ist oben und unten so nen halben mm offen, da kommt früher oder später dermaßen schmodder rein das der das nicht überlebt. Heute wird mit Scotch Folie abgeklebt und nen Kettenstrebenschutz draufgepackt und wieder ne Runde aufm Hometrail gedreht.


----------



## dhpucky (20. Oktober 2009)

....also bei mir macht der auch nicht 100%ig dicht. Da is auch noch ein kleiner Spalt, über den ein dünner O-Ring kommt. Und dann isses auch dicht. 

Sollte der Gleiche sein, wie bei Dir - FSA Orbit.


----------



## heat (20. Oktober 2009)

jop müsste der gleiche sein, aber wenn de da einmal ordentlich im Schlamm und Regen am heizen bist, kommt das glaub ich alles andere als gut. Da musste dann doppelt so gut nach der Fahrt putzen, bzw komplett auseinandernehmen und reinigen.


----------



## Ikonoklast (20. Oktober 2009)

Oder einfach so fahren und wenn der endlich kaputt ist (hoffentlich bald) was vernünftiges reinbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heat (20. Oktober 2009)

kann ich meinem händler aber vll auch so ausm kreuz leiern wenn ich ihm sag das das so nicht geht


----------



## Ikonoklast (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube nicht, dass er dir dann einen Chrisking oder ähnliches schenkt,...


----------



## heat (20. Oktober 2009)

Hab ich auch nicht gesagt, aber einen der passt. Ausserdem würde ich mir so oder so kein ChrisKing Steuersatz kaufen, bei mir wächst das Geld noch nicht auf Bäumen im Garten!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (20. Oktober 2009)

Beim Orbit ist das normal das da ein Spalt ist, macht aber weiter nichts aus.


----------



## neikless (21. Oktober 2009)

...hier noch mal meine EX
war schon ein schönes Rad´l 
allerdings je länger es weg ist umsoweniger bis garnicht vermisse ich das Flatline 
... beim RMX war das ganz anders, das hat mir vom ersten Tag an gefehlt ...
bis zu dem Tag an dem ich wieder eins bekommen habe


----------



## Jako (21. Oktober 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ...hier noch mal meine EX
> war schon ein schönes Rad´l
> allerdings je länger es weg ist umsoweniger bis garnicht vermisse ich das Flatline



.....ich bin ganz froh das ich es behalten habe.... hier mal mein neues Design - ohne Race Face - und Felgenaufkleber und neue Beschriftung auf der Gabel..... ich find´s sau gut  was meint ihr ??

vorher - nachher


----------



## neikless (21. Oktober 2009)

ja chic , ich würde noch den "Rocky" weglassen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. Oktober 2009)

oder den klassischen Schriftzug verwenden, aber sonst pornös


----------



## Ikonoklast (21. Oktober 2009)

wirklich eins der wenigen schönen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-Der (21. Oktober 2009)

So, 

hier mal der Saisonendstand meines Se´s.
Heute noch schnell ne neue Totem eingebaut.

Dann mal sehen was nächstes jahr kommt.....





Gruß Ben-Der


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. Oktober 2009)

na joa, bei mir sieht es ein bisschen anders aus 
Ich könnte zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein bis zwei Tage Flatline fahren.
Ich mag halt immer ein wenig Abwechslung. 





@ Jako
die neuen Aufkleber würden besser aussehen ja


----------



## Standrohr (21. Oktober 2009)

um einiges besser

dann noch ne ordenentliche rahmenfarbe und das bike wäre ne 1
aber auch mit gelb/gold super


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. Oktober 2009)

bei mir gibts, denke ich in den nächsten Monaten auch mal was neues, hat was mit der Aussage vom Standrohr zu tun.


----------



## rockyoernie (21. Oktober 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> na joa, bei mir sieht es ein bisschen anders aus
> Ich könnte zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein bis zwei Tage Flatline fahren.
> Ich mag halt immer ein wenig Abwechslung.
> 
> ...


sehr sehr schönes rad !!


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Oktober 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> na joa, bei mir sieht es ein bisschen anders aus
> Ich könnte zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein bis zwei Tage Flatline fahren.
> Ich mag halt immer ein wenig Abwechslung.



Ersatzfahrwerk anschaffen und die Sache ist mit minimalem Aufwand erledigt  
Da gibts aber wesentlich schönere und aktuellere Bilder von deinem...z.B. Whistler am See,oder Bach! 

So noch aktuell,




spätestens zum Wochenende wird es dann endlich wieder freelight sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Oktober 2009)

Ersatzfahrwerk fürs Flatline hätte ich jetzt ja
Den DHX5 aus dem RMX und die 66 
Kann man auch noch mal ausprobieren ja.

Ich baue es bald sowieso wieder um, weil das RMX neue Kugellager fürs Hauptlager braucht.


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Oktober 2009)

Jaaa,mach mal! 

Am Woende werde ich auch zum ersten mal die Kombi 222/66 ausprobieren.
Ich denke aber das funzt ...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Oktober 2009)

Klar..wieso sollte es nicht funtzen


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Oktober 2009)

...besser oder schlechter wird sich zeigen, im Vergleich zur Kombi 241/66


----------



## Ikonoklast (22. Oktober 2009)

War sogar auch mal mit meinem Rad fahren, ist sogar besser als ich erwartet hätte


----------



## neikless (22. Oktober 2009)

besser + 222 = RMX 
(von mir aus auch mit 66 besser mit DC oder 38 )

schön - schöner basti


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Oktober 2009)

241/38


----------



## cocoon4life (23. Oktober 2009)

das mit dem schlitz beim FSA steuersatz ist normal und "okay".
ich hab das teil jetzt schon mehrere tage im absoluten modder und regen gefahren, ich hab nichtmal mehr die decalfarbe von meinem rahmen erkennen können... geschweige denn die von meinem tshirt.
der macht bis jetzt keine mucken (wird seit 5 monaten gefahren).
wenn meins dann mal vorzeigeklar ist werde ichs auch mal uppen!

@ souly: 241/38 find ich richtig gut! (fährt kumpel), 
ich hab zu 241/35 gegriffen  
grüße


----------



## slayerrider (23. Oktober 2009)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> War sogar auch mal mit meinem Rad fahren, ist sogar besser als ich erwartet hätte


nice.


----------



## giani (23. Oktober 2009)

hallo

ich habe gestern bei meinem fahrradhändler die ausstattung des neun flatline wc angeschaut, da ich es mir warscheindlich kaufe.
ich konnte es am anfang nicht recht glauben aber es steht es seien avid juci 3 bremsen verbaut! hoffe jetzt es ist ein fehler im katalog!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switchy (23. Oktober 2009)

Also mit Flatline WC denk ich du meinst das schwarz/weisse und da ist laut bikeaction eine Shimano Saint Scheibenbremnse verbaut.
Wenn du das Rot/Weisse meinst da ist eine Avid Elixier 5 verbaut.


----------



## giani (24. Oktober 2009)

meine schon das wc also schwarz weiss, der katalog der mir mein fahrradhändler gab war der offizielle vom importeuer (chrissports, schweiz).

wenn es wirklich der fall seins sollte wäre das ja ein kompletter nonsens


----------



## Switchy (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich denk schon die angabe vom deutschen importeur ist da etwas richtiger mit der shimano saint bremse.. ^^


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. Oktober 2009)

saint stimmt


----------



## stilbikes (24. Oktober 2009)

;-)


----------



## Sw!tch (24. Oktober 2009)




----------



## stilbikes (24. Oktober 2009)

;-)


----------



## Ikonoklast (24. Oktober 2009)

Wäscht du irgendwie Geld oder was? Da muss doch irgendeine kriminelle Machenschaft dahinter stehen, oder vielleicht bist du auch wirklich so ein Spassti..


----------



## Fabeymer (24. Oktober 2009)

stilbikes schrieb:


> entweder komplett oder einzeln... ;-) steige auf rennrad um.



Und was wird jetzt aus meiner Überraschung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stilbikes (24. Oktober 2009)

;-)


----------



## stilbikes (24. Oktober 2009)

;-)


----------



## cocoon4life (24. Oktober 2009)

das schiesst den vogel ab!


----------



## neikless (24. Oktober 2009)




----------



## frankweber (24. Oktober 2009)

.......irgendwie scheint so ein Flatty - Besitz keine langanhaltende Freude zu bereiten.

Der Thread ist ja sowieso in der Spot /Hohn Kategorie weit vorne aber bei ner Haltefrist von einem Monat macht sich hier der Eine oder Andere fast der Gotteslästerung gegenüber RM schuldig .

eigentlich schade, dass die Karre so schwerfällig ist, daß kaum Einer sie behält.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (24. Oktober 2009)

Na Leute ihr verstehts des net. Er hat es getestet, in seinen getestet Liste beigefügt und weg mit den Zeug. Was soll er jetzt damit anfangen wenn er es doch schon kennt. 

Eventuell will er ja was zum Downhillen oder doch zum Freeriden? Oder war das anders herum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (24. Oktober 2009)

WG = wechselnde Geländeräder

Ich geb zu ich nehm auch immer mal ein anderes, aber ich find erst ne Motivation für einen Verkauf, wenn ich wirklich mal wieder unter Abwägung aller Aspekte in einer Neuanschaffung eine Steigerung meiner Fahrfreude erwarte.

Ich glaube es ist eine Art Kaufsucht oder der Bikehändler hynotisiert seine Kunden.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (24. Oktober 2009)

....kaufsucht hab ich auch! Aber bei mir ist es so, ich will nix mehr verkaufen.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. Oktober 2009)

ab gehts zum ... ;-)

@stillbikes


----------



## cocoon4life (24. Oktober 2009)

frag ich hier auch nochmal 

was wird jetzt konkret gemacht? oder ist das noch geheim ?


----------



## GM210 (24. Oktober 2009)

@Hunter-Dirt:

Wenn Du ihn pulvern lassen solltest, wie machst Du es mit der Garantie? Soweit ich weiß erlischt die nach dem Pulvern seitens Rocky? Ich hab auch schon überlegt meinen pulvern zu lassen bin nur ein kleiner Schisser wegen der Garantie/Gewährleistung.
Ich liebe diesen Rahmen


----------



## stilbikes (24. Oktober 2009)

;-)


----------



## neikless (24. Oktober 2009)

ich hätt gern gummi , oder raw, am liebsten raw-stahl, wie siehts dann mit der garantie aus ?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. Oktober 2009)

_stillbikes_ da hast du wohl ne schlechte Auskunft gehabt 
Hab damals Arne oder wie der hieß aufnem Rennen gefragt, er sagt das die Garantie erlischt. Umlackieren bzw. pulvern versteht sich unter Änderungen am Bauteil.

In dem Fall is mir die 1 Jahr Garantie wo ich noch habe egal. Is eh ein unzerstörbares Geschoss. Der Rahmen wird chemisch entlackt, so dass auch keine Materialermüdungen vorkommen werden. Ich freue mich schon wenn er wieder zurück kommt 

@_neikless_
habs mir schon überlegt, aber das sieht dann so aus wie damals das 08er Flatline 3.


----------



## stilbikes (25. Oktober 2009)

;-)


----------



## GM210 (25. Oktober 2009)

Hunter-dirt hat recht. Man sollte sich nicht wegen des Internets aufregen. 
Also zurück zum Flatline und sorry für das alberne OT Zeugs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (25. Oktober 2009)

Kinders... Kinders...


----------



## Soulbrother (25. Oktober 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> irgendwie scheint so ein Flatty - Besitz keine langanhaltende Freude zu bereiten.



Man sollte nicht unbedingt Unwissende als Maß der Dinge ansehen !





frankweber schrieb:


> eigentlich schade, dass die Karre so schwerfällig ist, daß kaum Einer sie behält.



Das hängt nach wie vor vom Aufbau ab,wenn man weiß worauf man zu achten hat und in der Lage ist die gegebenen Stärken und Möglichkeiten  dieses Rahmens zu nutzen,dann kann man seeeehr viel Spass damit haben.

Mit DC und schweren Teilen ist es sicher recht schwerfällig,da braucht man schon bissl Kraft und muß man in der Lage sein das Ding echt schnell fahren zu können,dann relativiert sich das wieder und wird sogar zum richtig geilen Geschoß,und das kann halt nicht jeder.
"Ist es dir zu schwerfällig-bist du zu schwach" 



frankweber schrieb:


> Der Thread ist ja sowieso in der Spot /Hohn Kategorie weit vorne .



Ja,leider!!!
Und woran liegt das...weil 2-3 Dummschwätzer hier ihren Käse ablassen und 10 andere unbedingt meinen wieder darauf reagieren zu müssen.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (25. Oktober 2009)

> "Ist es dir zu schwerfällig-bist du zu schwach"


----------



## frankweber (25. Oktober 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Man sollte nicht unbedingt Unwissende als Maß der Dinge ansehen !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Sorry, ich wollte nicht wirklich provozieren , sondern eher ein Bedauern bekunden, daß es immer wieder schiefgeht mit der Karre.
Mein Freund Rene (Bestmove) hat das schöne Flatty ja auch nicht wirklich lieben gelernt, obwohl er sicher nicht schwach ist liebt er seine Switch Teile einfach mehr, da die seiner Präferenz eines verspielteren Bikes näher kommen. 

Ich persönlich find die Karre sehr geil aber mir wäre ein Faltty auch zu heftig.
Deshalb kauf ich es auch gar nicht erst , dann hab ich auch keine Sorge es wieder verkaufen zu müssen.

Ansonsten geht es hier wirklich manchmal heftig rund und das ist halt so die Dynamik in so einem Forum, die bei starkem  Temperament den Tsunami entstehen läßt. Nach der Flut kommt auch wieder Ebbe und gut ists.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (25. Oktober 2009)

dafür hast du die Sorge ein Helius FR zu verkaufen 



Soulbrother schrieb:


> Das hängt nach wie vor vom Aufbau ab,wenn man weiß worauf man zu achten hat und in der Lage ist die gegebenen Stärken und Möglichkeiten  dieses Rahmens zu nutzen,dann kann man seeeehr viel Spass damit haben.
> 
> Mit DC und schweren Teilen ist es sicher recht schwerfällig,da braucht man schon bissl Kraft und muß man in der Lage sein das Ding echt schnell fahren zu können,dann relativiert sich das wieder und wird sogar zum richtig geilen Geschoß,und das kann halt nicht jeder.
> "Ist es dir zu schwerfällig-bist du zu schwach"



dann sollte man sich am besten schon vorher im klaren sein das der Rahmen schwer ist. Mir gefällt er


----------



## frankweber (25. Oktober 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> dafür hast du die Sorge ein Helius FR zu verkaufen
> 
> 
> 
> dann sollte man sich am besten schon vorher im klaren sein das der Rahmen schwer ist. Mir gefällt er


 

Fr ist sehr gefragt, und ich hab zwei davon, wenn der Rahmen an den richtigen verkauft ist werd ich mir ein AFR bestellen, dann ist alles gut, die Teile von dem FR passen sehr gut an den AFR Rahmen ( Totem coil, Deemax, RF Teile etc.)
In der Veränderung sehe ich einen Sinn. 
Es spreizt die Variabilität meines Fuhrparks in Richtung Longtravel ( 200FW) noch ein wenig, mit der Option auch vorne DC mit 200 FW zu fahren, was beim FR nicht zulässig ist und von der Geometrie am FR auch nicht passt.

ein Fr behalt ich aus Überzeugung dann aber doch.


----------



## cocoon4life (25. Oktober 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> In dem Fall is mir die 1 Jahr Garantie wo ich noch habe egal. Is eh ein unzerstörbares Geschoss. Der Rahmen wird chemisch entlackt, so dass auch keine Materialermüdungen vorkommen werden.



wie wird das mit dem chemischen entlacken gemacht? kann man das daheim machen? (ja, sauerei ist erlaubt )
oder wird das professionell gemacht?
bin auch am tüfteln ob ich dem teil nen neuen paintjob verpasse...
ich habs zwar noch nich lange, aber ich stimme dir zu das das teil wahrscheinlich eh nicht auseinanderfliegt, 
bei nem nackten rahmengewicht von ziemlich genau 5kilo und der bauweise. 
wegen ermüdung oder sonst was ist ja in diesem fast 3000 seiten fred noch keins gestorben  und wenns einen von uns erwischt, mein gott.
shit happens 

btw: ne eloxierung wird wohl mehr als ne pulverung die haltbarkeit angreifen?! 
hat da jemand erfahrungen mit? 
ich weiss nur das damals beim mx manche nachträglich eloxierte excel felgen gerissen sind...
ob das jetzt wirklich damit zusammenhängt steht natürlich in den sternen 
eloxieren ist ja viel leichter und etwas beständiger, deshalb frage ich.
beste grüße


----------



## Hunter-dirt (25. Oktober 2009)

Da ich von lackieren keine Ahnung habe, lass ich liebern Profi rann der mehr bescheid weiß.
Deshalb kann ich dir auch keine weitere Auskunft geben, vielleicht findest was im I-Net über das Thema.

Die Firma bei dene ich das machen lasse, pulvert für Rotwild die Rahmen und deshalb denk ich bin ich dort gut aufgehoben.


----------



## cocoon4life (25. Oktober 2009)

trotzdem danke für die antwort 

denke auch das du da gut aufgehoben bist, wenn das für dich kein problem darstellt, kannst du mir den preis per PN schicken bzw was du da für leistungen bekommst? 
ich bin auch noch schwer am überlegen...
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (26. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Hunter-dirt (26. Oktober 2009)

so hatte das Rad vorm dem zerlegen auch noch ausgesehen  stand fast einen halben Tag drann und hab geputzt und natürlich ohne DAMPFSTRAHLER !!


----------



## neikless (26. Oktober 2009)

@ souly   -  face it ! Flatty - sucks sweaty balls ... und das durch nen Gartenschlauch !


----------



## Soulbrother (26. Oktober 2009)

^^ Ja,genau* du *bist gemeint...*Schwächling*  ^^

Und da es mir zur Zeit auch nicht besser ergeht,greife ich erst mal wieder auf die "Das bessere RMX" - Version zurück...


----------



## RattleHead (26. Oktober 2009)

Zitat SB"Mit DC und schweren Teilen ist es sicher recht schwerfällig,da braucht man schon bissl Kraft und muß man in der Lage sein das Ding echt schnell fahren zu können,dann relativiert sich das wieder und wird sogar zum richtig geilen Geschoß,und das kann halt nicht jeder.
"Ist es dir zu schwerfällig-bist du zu schwach" "


Flatline "Fat" = Ultimate Thrasher


----------



## neikless (26. Oktober 2009)

oh gott der ALine sticker ist ja immer noch drauf ...
bissel flache front eh ,
so schwach das ich auf Luft zurückgreifen muss bin ich nicht !
abzüge für den spacerturm  und den Xc lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (26. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt, Spacer Turm gefällt nicht. Aber das ist ja eine Kleinigkeit.

Wo ist das ein XC Lenker? Es gibt noch flachere, umso flacher umso besser!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Oktober 2009)

"Das bessere RMX" hihi die alte Knackwurst! 
"Ein anderes RMX" 

ich bin mal gespannt wie sich meins mit dem Fahwerk fährt


----------



## Giuliano.B (26. Oktober 2009)

Hab am Wochenende auch meine Winterreifen draufgezogen. Swampthings. Nur muss ich noch zum Fahren kommen... Unter der Woche kann man´s wegend er Dunkelheit eh abhaken, dann bleibt nur noch das WE. Und da darf ich dann auch keine Schmerzen haben, welche zum Glück weniger werden


----------



## giani (26. Oktober 2009)

hatt jemand schon angaben zum gewicht der 2010 modelle gefunden?


----------



## Switchy (26. Oktober 2009)

Zu den gewichten habe ich bis jetzt noch nirgends was gesehen.


----------



## neikless (27. Oktober 2009)

seit ich einmal einen 760er fubar in der hand hatte ,
taugt mir der monkey 710 nur noch am XC bike fühlt sich so schmal an 

ich frag mich warum rocky nicht ein "souly SE komplett bike anbietet ?
ist doch scheinbar die einzige sinnvoll-mögliche Aufbau-version, alles andere ist doch eh Käse ! 

naja in meenz (für pälzer) ist der tellerrand eben eine unüberwindbare hürde 
und einzugestehen das das flatline doch nicht so der groß erhoffte wurf war/ist/wird ist wohl eher
ein nicht hinzunehmende niederlage.

so schlimm ist es natürlich auch wieder nicht also kopf hoch


----------



## rumpf (27. Oktober 2009)

Mal was anderes !
Hab seit paar Monaten den 08er pro Rahmen mit nem 241er TST Dämpfer und 450er Feder .Also alles so wie`s beim M Rahmen ausgeliefert worden ist .Ich wieg 75 Kilo der SAG ist mit der Feder und 14 bar Druck so wie`s sein soll und der hinterbau arbeitet auch einigermaßen gut .
Mein Problem ist das die Feder ordentlich am Dämpfer rumscheuert und zwar soviel das das Teil bald 6eckig ist 
Ist die Feder bei MZ so kacke bemessen liegt`s am Rahmen,hab ich einfach mal wieder pech gehabt,habt ihr die gleichen Probleme oder was kann`s sein


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Oktober 2009)

wenn sich die Federt bewegt, so wie du es beschrieben hast, dann versuch mal die Verderforspannung zu erhöhen! 14 Bar, verrückt?  fahr ne 550er und hab je nach Strecke max. 12 Bar drinn.


----------



## Sw!tch (27. Oktober 2009)

Feder einfach mal entspannen und so schieben, dass nichts mehr schleift. Hatte das gleiche Problem mal beim Roco im Switch.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. Oktober 2009)

hatte das gleiche Problem im selben Dämpfer und der selben Feder.
Allerdings ist meine Feder leicht verbogen. Deshalb berührt sie den Dämpfer unsanft beim einfedern. Die 500er ist gerade und da passt alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocoon4life (27. Oktober 2009)

deutet echt alles auf ne krumme feder hin...

btw: habt ihr mal in barred for life gesehen wie der geoff den panzer durch den verwinkelten trail knallt? garnich mal übel, ich finde das rad auch handlich wenn man etwas speed aufbaut, der tiefe schwerpunkt vertuscht das gewicht richtig gut.

brauch noch jemand nen 740x19 sunline v1?


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Oktober 2009)

cocoon4life schrieb:


> btw: habt ihr mal in barred for life gesehen wie der geoff den panzer durch den verwinkelten trail knallt? garnich mal übel, ich finde das rad auch handlich wenn man etwas speed aufbaut, der tiefe schwerpunkt vertuscht das gewicht richtig gut.



Ach komm,du bist auch aus Meenz?! 

Ist doch auch alles ganz logisch  ...da sollte sich wohl mal ein gewisser Hesse etwas eingestehen


----------



## cocoon4life (28. Oktober 2009)

ich komm zwar nich aus meenz 
aber ich liebe mein flatline und es is ja wohl mal klar das nich jedem, jedes rad gefällt.
und nur weil jemand sich das rad kauft, es dem jenigen nicht gefällt (andern und mir ja scheinbar richtig derb!) 
muss man es nicht gleich den leuten die damit restlos zufrieden sind schlecht reden und meinen das wir nur alle zugeben sollen wie kacke es doch sei  
dann soll man eher sagen: "is nich mein ding, viel spaß den leuten denen das rad liegt und ich such mir was anderes..." 
und ich freu mich auf meine pakete die noch eintreffen und nächstes wochenende ein letztes mal winterberg für dieses jahr


----------



## neikless (28. Oktober 2009)

ich will das bike niemanden schlecht reden,
auch wenn ich es nur bedingt empfehlen könnte,
aber wenn es jemanden (wie auch mir) nicht passt
oder andere bikes besser , dann liegt das nicht immer gleich daran
das wir/ich zu blöd sind es "artgerecht" aufzubauen oder zu fahren !

Es ist eben auffällig das das flatline nicht den hohen erwartungen stand halten kann,
klar sind die erwartungen vielleicht mal zu hoch mal falsch oder whatever ...

Wem das bike passt ist doch gut und sollte einfach glücklich sein !

beim rumpf kann ich mir kaum vorstellen das die feder krumm war,
da sie neu und unbenutzt war , aber der bekommt auch alles kaputt !


----------



## neikless (28. Oktober 2009)

noch eins :

das flatline ist ein gutes DH (race) bike !
Ihr habt recht es brauch einen gewissen speed !
Auf langsameren Sektionen, auf northshores usw wäre/ist mir ein 
ausgewogeneres agileres bike einfach lieber , es sei denn ihr fahrt
auch skinnies wippen und andere stunts immer mit top speed,
soll bedeuten ein freeride bike ist nicht immer nur auf höchsgeschwindigkeit
getrimmt und sollte vor allem spaß machen. (mMn)

@ souly (pälzer) - ich hab es mir eingestanden und daher mein flatline verkauft


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Oktober 2009)

Weiß ich doch


----------



## mussso (28. Oktober 2009)

Hier vorsicht ich bin auch aus Hessen! Ihr Meenzer seit doch vom falschen Ufer .
Ich fahre das Bike seit Mitte 08 und habe auf einer sehr engen, langsamen und auf einer reinen DH - Strecke damit angefangen. Von den Bikes(Stinky, SXC, Pudel FR und irgendein UMF) die ich bisher dort gefahren bin, war das Flatline das Beste, egal mit welchem Setup. Bin es zuerst mit kurzem Dämpfer und 66 gefahren und jetzt seit nem halben/dreiviertel Jahr mit max. Federweg. Wobei es mir mit Doppelbrücke wesentlich besser gefällt, aufgrundessen das es vorne höher gebaut ist.
Also ich finde das Flatline ist der beste Allrounder, egal ob mit max Federweg oder nicht... Spaß macht es und ich muss nicht mit top speed Skinnies, Wippen o.ä. fahren - was für ein Quatsch!


----------



## bestmove (28. Oktober 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> noch eins :
> 
> das flatline ist ein gutes DH (race) bike !
> Ihr habt recht es brauch einen gewissen speed !
> ...



Word!  Hab doch gesacht die Kiste ist zu schwer, ich finde daran kein Freeride ... DH-lastig isses!! Ich musste es mir auch seiner Zeit eingestehen


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Oktober 2009)

@musso
Auch wenn du von de ebsch Seit bist  aber genau *so* siehts aus...sag ich doch schon immer,wenn man mit etwas Sachverstand die gegebenen Optionen ausnutzt,dann hat man mit dem Rahmen ne verdammt gute Basis "one for all" .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swabian (28. Oktober 2009)

mussso schrieb:


> Hier vorsicht ich bin auch aus Hessen! Ihr Meenzer seit doch vom falschen Ufer .
> Ich fahre das Bike seit Mitte 08 und habe auf einer sehr engen, langsamen und auf einer reinen DH - Strecke damit angefangen. Von den Bikes(Stinky, SXC, Pudel FR und irgendein UMF)



Bei den Rädern fällt es ja nicht schwer besser zu sein

Nee, ganz im Ernst, es gibt auch sehr viele hier, denen das Flatty Spaß macht, mir auch

Ich fahre es auch im DH Aufbau, allerdings mit einem ziemlich flachen Steuersatz und ziemlich niedriger Front. Meiner Meinung nach sollte das Flatty einigermaßen leicht aufgebaut sein, also nicht groß über 19Kg wiegen, dann lässt es sich auch vernünftig bewegen. 
Es stimmt das Flatty ist nicht unbedingt verspielt, auch mit ein Resultat aus flachem Lenkwinkel... vom Antritt her auch nicht gerade schnell und z.B. auf dem Biker X in Wildbad verliert man einfach zu viel Geschwindigkeit in den Kurven und lässt sich beim Springen nicht so locker abdrücken)
Ich bin noch kein RMX gefahren, deshalb habe ich auch kein Vergleich, da ist meine Referenz das Nicolai Ion...super im Antritt, spielerischer im Händling, einfach raciger!

Der Vorteil beim Flatty liegt einfach bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten, es bügelt wirklich alles glatt, auch verzeiht es ziemlich viele Fahrfehler, auch beim Springen, wenn man mal die Landung versemmelt oder ins Flache gerät verzeiht es ziemlich viel, wenn ich mich nicht richtig traue, nehme ich immer das Flatty und ziehe es anderen Rädern vor.

Einzig das hohe Gewicht des Rahmens ist mein Problem, da es ne Menge Kohle kostet, das Rad im Gesamten leicht zu bekommen

Eine Maschine für alle, die nicht immer exakt die Landung treffen und einfach ne gewisse Sicherheit und Ruhe beim Bergabheizen brauchen!!!


----------



## bestmove (28. Oktober 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> @musso
> Auch wenn du von de ebsch Seit bist  aber genau *so* siehts aus...sag ich doch schon immer,wenn man mit etwas Sachverstand die gegebenen Optionen ausnutzt,dann hat man mit dem Rahmen ne verdammt gute Basis "one for all" .



Ich fasse mal zusammen: Flatlinefahrer sind richtige Tiere mit dem nötigen Sachverstand  ich will auch wieder ein Flatty


----------



## frankweber (28. Oktober 2009)

bestmove schrieb:


> Ich fasse mal zusammen: Flatlinefahrer sind richtige Tiere mit dem nötigen Sachverstand  ich will auch wieder ein Flatty


 der war gut


----------



## Kotoko (28. Oktober 2009)

weil hier immer davon geredet wird das man das Flatty möglichst leicht aufbauen sollte ums verspielter zu kriegen würdmcih mal interessieren was der Rahmen alleine ohne Anbauteile wiegt? Hab dazu noch nichts m Netz gefunden und wär über ne Auskunfst echt dankbar =)


----------



## Switchy (28. Oktober 2009)

ca. 5kg mit Dämpfer wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## swabian (28. Oktober 2009)

Switchy schrieb:


> ca. 5kg mit Dämpfer wenn ich mich nicht irre.



Das wäre ein Traumgewicht!!!

Pack nochmal ein bisserl mehr als 1 Kg drauf, whrscheinlich findet man gerade deshalb nicht im Netz, weil es Jeder totschweigt und es fast Niemand mehr kaufen würde, Ha Ha Ha!


P.S. wenn man ihn mit einem Intense 951, Lapierre, Ion, Session.....vergleicht halt ein bisschen schwerer und wenn man nicht gerade Luftfederelemente will, auch nicht leicht wegzukaschieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. Oktober 2009)

swabian schrieb:


> Der Vorteil beim Flatty liegt einfach bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten, es bügelt wirklich alles glatt, auch verzeiht es ziemlich viele Fahrfehler, auch beim Springen, wenn man mal die Landung versemmelt oder ins Flache gerät verzeiht es ziemlich viel, wenn ich mich nicht richtig traue, nehme ich immer das Flatty und ziehe es anderen Rädern vor.
> 
> Eine Maschine für alle, die nicht immer exakt die Landung treffen und einfach ne gewisse Sicherheit und Ruhe beim Bergabheizen brauchen!!!



meine Rede 
und das mit 4x in Wildbad stimmt allerdings, aber Gott sei Dank ises ja ein DH Bike


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Oktober 2009)

bestmove schrieb:


> Ich fasse mal zusammen: Flatlinefahrer sind richtige Tiere mit dem nötigen Sachverstand  ich will auch wieder ein Flatty



Und wozu???

Wie war das nochmal bei dir...Rahmen eine Nr. zu klein,Vorbau zu lang,mit einer 66 unterwegs die zur Hälfte getravelt war,ohne es zu merken, bis ich dich darauf hingewiesen hatte ,und das mit stets moderater Geschwindigkeit und nur auf dem Winterberger Freecross ...

ohja,ein Minimum an Sachverstand sollte auf jeden Fall vorhanden sein und ein wenig Fahrtechnik ebenfalls,sorry,nicht bös gemeint,aber bevor man hier Aussagen zum Flaty trifft,sollte man sich manches nochmal vor Augen führen ...


----------



## Switchy (28. Oktober 2009)

Ja ok das Session ist leicht aber immhin sollen davon auch schon hinterbauten weggeknackt sein.


----------



## bestmove (28. Oktober 2009)

@Soul
du hast jetzt vielleicht ein wenig übertrieben aber so ungefähr war es schon. Es ist eine Sache des Fahrstils oder der Vorlieben und ja ich bretter den DH nicht mit 40km/h runter daher auch für mich das falsche Bike. Bin ja scheinbar auch nicht der Einzige ...

Dennoch gestehe ich mir ein wenig Fahrtechnik zu. Auf 4 Meter Drops und Geschwindigkeitsrekorde im Downhill hab ich einfach kein Bock mehr und unter Freeride verstehe ich etwas anderes ... is ja auch wurscht, jedem seine Meinung. Davon ab warst du jetzt nicht um Weiten voraus und ich kam mit dem Bike nicht klar ... Können das gern nochmal austragen auf dem Freecross  
Wollte hier jetzt nicht diskutieren, den Sachverhalt können wir bestimmt mal besser beim Bier erörtern


----------



## neikless (28. Oktober 2009)

@XL naja dein flatline hat in whistler ja auch überwiegend die blue-lines geräubert 
 nicht böse gemeint war auch sicher verletzungsbedingt, 
trotzdem etwas weit aus dem fenster gelehnt eh !
 und jetzt darfst du das gegenteil beweisen , los gibs mir !

Gewicht am flatline find ich mit 18- 20 kg eigentlich okay !
(das mit dem Tier find ich gut !)


----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. Oktober 2009)

Switchy schrieb:


> Ja ok das Session ist leicht aber immhin sollen davon auch schon hinterbauten weggeknackt sein.



das Teil hat so dünne Rohre das Dellen sofort drinn sind, deswegen ises auch leicht. Da bleib ich doch lieber bei meinem Flaty und weiß was ich hab


----------



## cocoon4life (28. Oktober 2009)

zum gewicht: mein M rahmen mit pulverbeschichtung wiegt sehr genau 4965gramm komplett nackt, MIT alusteckachse, und hardware für den dämpfer!
mit dämpfer (240er mit 450er stahlfeder) dann ca 6.1kilo.

zum thema: jedes rad muss man mit sachverstand aufbauen, 
überlegt doch mal...
da hat einer nen top ausgestattetes flatline aber der reifen hat 3 bar druck und das fahrwerksetup ist ne katastrophe..
das sieht man dem dingen in keinster weise an, und wenn man dann als nicht-fahrwerk-guru dadraufsteigt und losfährt denkt man auch "boa, was is denn das für ein scheissdreck?!" 
stellt es weg und es wird sofort gesagt: flatline, SHICE!

was ich damit sagen will ist, wenn man sich einfach auf irgendein fremdes rad stellt KANN es einfach nicht richtig gut sein weil das setup ja falsch ist.
ich find das intense m6 vom kumpel auch grausig zu fahren weil der da die lenkzone, sattel, fahrwerk einfach verkorkst hat und es nicht zu mir passt. aber ich weiss das es ein sehr gutes bike ist.

und für alle leute die es sich gekauft haben und dann feststellen mussten das es nix für lightfreeride einsätze ist...
die sollten lernen nen geometriedatenblatt einzuschätzen.
ist doch logisch das bei dem lenkwinkel, dem radstand und der langen kettenstreben keine freerideschleuder mehr bei rumkommt.
das hat nix mit klug********n zu tun sondern eher damit das die leute oft nicht wissen was sie wollen und es dann schlechtreden.


----------



## Kotoko (28. Oktober 2009)

OK dann mal vielen Dank für die Gewichtsangaben - hat mir viel weitergeholfen =) hatte mal was von nem Rahmengewicht von 6,5 Kilo ohne Dämpfer gehört und schon leicht Panik bekommen. Ich schätz dann mal so auf 4,9 Kilo was der Rahmen in Größe S haben wird den ich demnächst bekomm :>


----------



## cocoon4life (28. Oktober 2009)

6,5ohne dämpfer wäre ja traurig 
ich habs mit ner digitalen küchenwaage von soehnle gewogen, die sind eig in ordnung, die andern gewichte die ich ermittel stimmen auch...
4,9 sind für den S rahmen realistisch.


----------



## neikless (28. Oktober 2009)

Manche Leute sollen aber auch mal von ihrem hohen Ross runter kommen !

Es ist einfach zu leicht , (jedem) wem es nicht passt/gefällt = fehlenden Sachverstand
und oder Skills zu unterstellen , und ja ich kann auch ein Geodatenblatt lesen !

Ich habe kein "lightfreerider" erwartet als ich vom RMX auf das Flatline umgestiegen bin.
Ich habe mich sehr bewusst für ein mehr DH orientiertes Bike entschieden,
nachdem ich einige Jahre mit Switch und RMX unterwegs war , um einfach mal neues zu versuchen ...
Nach mehr als einem Jahr Flatline, habe ich für mich die Entscheidung getroffen
das mir eine andere Art BIKE und RIDING mehr zusagt - das ist alles !

Das Flatline ist sicherlich ein sehr gutes bike , Schwerpunkt eher auf DH als auf FR ausgelegt !

... vielleicht erfüllt Rocky ja eines Tages meinen Traum von einer Wiederbelebung des "PIPELINE"
als 170-200mm Freeride bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocoon4life (28. Oktober 2009)

gut geantwortet 

ich wollte dir nicht unterstellen das du nich fahren kannst oder sonst was, 
ich habe eher für die masse gesprochen..
und da ist es leider so.

also verstehe ich das jetzt richtig das du ebenso wie wir erst zufrieden warst und da sich deine ansicht und fahrstil/anforderungen geändert haben kannst du das flatline nicht mehr als optimal für dich bezeichnen? 
dann machts sinn.
nur wie gesagt, es kam halt so rüber als sollten wir doch alle mal die rosarote brille ablegen und uns eingestehen was für einen untauglichen scheiss wir doch gekauft haben 
hatte jedenfalls den beigeschmack, ganz so hast du es natürlich nicht gesagt.

lass uns doch bitte demnächst mit der aussage in frieden, ich will keinem verbieten irgendwo zu schreiben, aber ich denke das ist besser, für alle!
grüße


----------



## neikless (28. Oktober 2009)

Schade um dein Beitrag , den letzten Satz hättest du dir besser spare können, disqualifiziert !


----------



## frankweber (28. Oktober 2009)

irgendwie ist das bei Euch hier sehr derb und manchmal richtig menschenverachtend.

Alle sind biker, Ihr speziell liebt Rocky und natürlich darf jeder in so einem Forum rumschreiben wenn er schreibberechtigt ist. ( was nur einer Anmeldung bedarf, aber nicht der Genehmigung anderer Forumsteilnehmer)

Kinderkacke wär keine schlechte Bezeichnung für den momentanen Umgang hier.


----------



## cocoon4life (28. Oktober 2009)

speziell der letzte satz?

du hast es jetzt schon oft genug hier hingesetzt und immer negative antworten drauf bekommen, wir wissens doch jetzt.
und das hat nix mit kinderkacke zu tun.
du musst mich auch nich mögen, ich denke nicht das der letzte satz sone katastrophe ist, war meine meinung und ich wills ehrlich gesagt auch nich hören...

genießt das wetter und eure bikes, obs nun nen rocky ist oder nicht...


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Oktober 2009)

@Nik,fass dir mal an deine Nase!

Deine übliche Polemik und deine lächerlichen Verallgemeinerungen führen doch zu nix,ich weiß ja du provozierst gern und mich bockt es auch nicht wirklich-es langweilt mich eher  aber ganz offensichtlich andere hier schon!

Erfreu dich doch einfach an deinem übergeilen,weltbesten und -schönsten RMX und gut ist.Nicht bös gemeint


----------



## Sw!tch (28. Oktober 2009)

Mir steigt echt die Kotze hoch wenn ich das hier alles lese! Eure Penislängen könnt ihr auch privat austauschen. 


Ich kann Niki nur zustimmen, kommt wieder runter von eurem hohen Ross. Die arrogante Rockybande hier fühlt sich einfach viel zu schnell angegriffen, weil hier einfach jeder die besten Parts/das beste Bike hat und da einfach nichts drüber geht!!

Neikless hat hier doch als einziger gesagt, was Sache ist! Eben nicht einfach nur, dass das Flatline total kacke ist, sondern aufgezählt, was seiner Meinung nach gut und was schlecht ist.

und mein Senf bezüglich gut/schlecht: Ein gutes Bike kann beides, FR und Highspeed, egal ob von Anfänger oder richtigem Könner gefahren! Schade, dass es hier von letzteren so wenige gibt.


----------



## rumpf (28. Oktober 2009)

@Hunter-dirt ! Neeein Federvorspannung und Einstellungen vom Dämpfer sind OK gewesen bin nicht zu blöd mein Rad halbwegs vernünftig einzustellen 

@Sw!tch&Mr.Freeride ! Ja ,leider die bekackte Feder ist schief .Kommt an 3 Windungen im unteren Teil ca. 2-3mm  raus hab`s auf nem Spiegel abgerollt .
Hab sie jetzt umgedreht vielleicht hilft das ja,jetzt ist der scheppe Teil oben da ist bissi mehr platz.

Ach Ja,zum Gewicht vom Rahmen hatte meinen (M) mal an ne Fischwaage  Rangehengt und die war auch deutlich über 6 ohne Dämpfer .
Werd das Ganze im Frühjhar wenn´s neue Lager bekommt gerne noch man mit ner Digitalwaage wiederholen und euch bescheid geben


----------



## Kotoko (28. Oktober 2009)

Joar würde mich interessieren, aber wer weiß schon wie genau die Fischwage ist - Fische sind ja immer laut dem Fänger soooo groß


----------



## rumpf (28. Oktober 2009)

Ja die ist wohl nicht die beste !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (28. Oktober 2009)

Rahmen in M *inkl. Dämpferbuchsen u. -Achsen*: 4,89Kg (ohne Dämpfer,Sattelklemme u. Steckachse)
Dämpfer Roco TST-R *inkl. 450er Feder*:1130g
Steckachse:172g


----------



## cocoon4life (28. Oktober 2009)

gewichte kann ich genauso bestätigen, meine auch mal wann anders hier gelesen zu haben das er 5kg ohne dämpfer wiegt.

nochmal zu eben: 
ich habe mehrmals (!) geschrieben das ich keinen angreifen will und das ich keinem irgendwas verbieten will....

grüße


----------



## Ikonoklast (28. Oktober 2009)

Was anderes um mal wieder abzulenken von euerem Gespräch (außer das Gewichtsgespräch darf bleiben..)

Was meint ihr, wie lange es dauert, bis der Typ mit dem vielen Geld sich ein neues Flatline kauft?


Paar Details von meinem Heizer(ich weiß es gehört mal geputzt...):


----------



## Jendo (28. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schöne Details!


----------



## giani (28. Oktober 2009)

hallo

ich meinte eigendlich das gewicht der 2010 modele.
suche persöndlich das des wc bin jetzt nich der `gewichtsfetischist` aber mich nimst aml wunder


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (28. Oktober 2009)

Extreme Bremshebelstellung? Passt das so für dich, wie tust du dir bei extrem steilen Abfahrten?  

Sonst aber super schönes Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. Oktober 2009)

@Ikonoklast
wie macht sich denn die Rival Schaltung?


----------



## cocoon4life (29. Oktober 2009)

interessiert mich auch brennend,
ich finde das komplette schwarz soo gut...
gibts aber auch in silber.
is das mit dem 9 fach nen problem? (hab mal eben gestöbert und fand nur "10fach" als angabe)
das gewicht, der kurze käfig und der preis wie ein x9 sprechen für sich..


----------



## Sw!tch (29. Oktober 2009)

Da die 10-fach Kassette die gleiche Breite hat wie eine 9-fache und der schaltweg vom Schalthebel bestimmt wird (bei sram ja 1:1), sollte das kein Problem sein. Mich interessiert's auch, vorallem weil die neuen XX-Schaltwerke optisch den Rennradparts viel näher sind.

DIe Laufräder sind ein Traum!


----------



## Ikonoklast (29. Oktober 2009)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Da die 10-fach Kassette die gleiche Breite hat wie eine 9-fache und der schaltweg vom Schalthebel bestimmt wird (bei sram ja 1:1), sollte das kein Problem sein.




Damit ist denke ich mal alles gesagt! Funktioniert echt unauffällig gut, konnte mich noch nicht drüber beklagen. Allerdings gehts nur bis maximal 28 Zähne. Am Switch hab ichs mit einer 32er Kasette probiert, da hats schon nichtmehr funktioniert, weil es zu kurz ist.
Aber mehr als 25t braucht man ja eh nicht, wenn man vorhat das kürzeste Schaltwerk zu fahren, welches erhältlich ist.

Bremshebel passen mir super, sind nicht zu steil sondern genau auf meinen Körper passend


----------



## cocoon4life (29. Oktober 2009)

wenn das nicht gut klingt..
weniger gewicht als x0 für den preis von x9.

die kapazität ist mir eh latte, fahre 11-21...
ikono, was wog dein flatty jezz wie es da steht?


----------



## Ikonoklast (29. Oktober 2009)

wie es da steht weiß ich nicht, aber mit Minion F 2.5 Super Tack und Wetscream 2.5 Super Tacky im Moment 17,7kg


----------



## cocoon4life (30. Oktober 2009)

stark mit 2 ply...
ich versuche mich den 17 kilo zu nähern, laut liste gehts, ohne allzuviel leichtbauzauber.
aber dann is echt arsch ab! mit 2ply versteht sich...
1ply kannste ja vergessen wenns trocken is und man richtig ballern kann.
dann wären ja sogar 16,5 kg drin.
aber wir wollen mal nich übertreiben


----------



## swabian (30. Oktober 2009)

cocoon4life schrieb:


> stark mit 2 ply...
> ich versuche mich den 17 kilo zu nähern, laut liste gehts, ohne allzuviel leichtbauzauber.
> aber dann is echt arsch ab! mit 2ply versteht sich...
> 1ply kannste ja vergessen wenns trocken is und man richtig ballern kann.
> ...



Ikonoklast hat auch sehr sehr leichte Laufräder, ZTR Flow mit Tune Naben sind vom Gewicht wirklich der Hammer
Da wiegt mancher CC Radsatz mehr!

Wie ich in Deinen Bildern sehe, wenn die Teile am Flatty dran sind ist das ja schon richtiger Leichtbau, den Lenker habe ich auch an meinem marathon Bike, nur die Schläuche sind bei mir schwerer

Ich hoffe ich nähere mich so langsam den Mittleren Achzehn


----------



## Ikonoklast (30. Oktober 2009)

Du willst nicht ernsthaft den Wcs Lenker an dein Flatline bauen?

Würde ich mir ganz schnell noch anderst überlegen...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (30. Oktober 2009)

swabian schrieb:


> Ikonoklast hat auch sehr sehr leichte Laufräder, ZTR Flow mit Tune Naben sind vom Gewicht wirklich der Hammer
> Da wiegt mancher CC Radsatz mehr!




soweit ich weiß wiegt die DH Felge von NoTubes 460g, gegenüber der DT-Swiss 5.1d sind das ungefähr 40-50g Gewichtsunterschied. Und bei den Tune Naben sind das gegenüber einer Hope auch nurn paar Gramm. Das macht dann im gesamten ~200g. Und dazu is das Zeug schweine teuer. Ich frag mich wo da der GROßE Gewichtsunterschied sein soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swabian (30. Oktober 2009)

Felgenringe sind so teuer auch nicht, so um 100,- Euro gegenüber ca. 60,- Euro für dtswiss, wobei die 5.1 lange nicht vergleichbar mit einer ZTR Flow von der Sabilität ist, ich fahre die 5.1 an meinem Heliun FR und die Dinger taugen wirklich nur für keine harten Aktionen, ich würde sie mit einer 6.1 vergleichen und da sind es immerhin 140g pro Felge!!!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (30. Oktober 2009)

die 5.1 sind stabil man muss nur sauber fahren können  und ob 280g im DH soviel ausmachen, ich denke nicht!


----------



## swabian (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab auch bei mir selber 729er eingespeicht, zur Zeit baue ich gerade einen Satz mit Alex supra D und Hope Pro 2!
Das mit dem sauber fahren können ist ja wieder so eine Aussage:confused
Kommt immer darauf an wo man fährt, In Wildbad z. B. hatte ich noch nie einen Platten, nichtmal einen harten Durchschlag, in Italien habe ich im Frühjahr eine 729er Mavic total zerschossen

Ich persönlich sehe es auch nicht ein, für einen Radsatz so viel Geld auszugeben (Tune ZTR Flow), finde sie aber trotzdem klasse

Apropos Du fährst ja auch eine Titanfeder, ob man die knappe 300Gramm wirklich spürt...wahrscheinlich 280Gramm an den Laufrädern mehr (ungefederte Masse...)


P.S. den WCS Lenker und die 98Gramm Schläuche finde ich am Flatty auch ein ziemliches No Go.....


----------



## neikless (30. Oktober 2009)

der monkey carbon taugt mir wie schon vorher irgendwo gesagt nur noch
am xc/am bike , man gewöhnt sich einfach zu schnell an die breiten dinger 

ich fahre zwar am DH/FR bike MTX felgen bin aber auch schon 6.1 und 5.1 erfahren
(bin auch kein gewichtsfanatiker, spare trotzdem gern wenns sinnvoll geht)
die 5.1 halten mMn sogar besser als die 6.1 ich denke das ist so da sie
im verhältnis zur breite mehr material haben  ...

mein hope/dt5.1 LRS hält schon ewig und ist dazu auch sehr leicht und "preiswert"
die einspeichqualtität machts (auch) WhizzWheels !


----------



## Hunter-dirt (30. Oktober 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ich fahre zwar am DH/FR bike MTX felgen bin aber auch schon 6.1 und 5.1 erfahren
> (bin auch kein gewichtsfanatiker, spare trotzdem gern wenns sinnvoll geht)
> *die 5.1 halten mMn sogar besser als die 6.1 ich denke das ist so da sie
> im verhältnis zur breite mehr material haben  ...*
> ...



wenichstens einer der das gleiche denkt


----------



## cocoon4life (30. Oktober 2009)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Du willst nicht ernsthaft den Wcs Lenker an dein Flatline bauen?
> 
> Würde ich mir ganz schnell noch anderst überlegen...



du meinst doch nich etwa mich?
ich habe am flatty nie vor nen carbonlenker zu fahren, erst sunline v1 740, jetzt atlas fr...

300gramm an den laufrädern merkt man aber schon finde ich.
die 5.1 d felge is umstritten, ein kumpel fährt die auch mit pro 2 naben, hatten sehr gute einspeichqualität, winterberg training (im rennen) ohne sturz nach ein paar runs kam er zu mir, ich soll mir doch mal sein hr angucken... 
das dingen hat geeiert wie verrückt, beule war auch schon drin trotz über 2 bar luftdruck und mittlerweile ist die hintere komplett müll und die vordere steht kurz vor ihrem exitus 
und ich schwöre euch, der kann fahren!
ich habe das gefühl das die mit seitenkräften nicht so gut umgehen kann die felge.
aber viele leute können sie ohne probleme fahren, ich traue mich das aber nicht. ich steig bei mavic en521 (540gramm) aus.


----------



## retrospecs (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich werfe hier mal einen anderen LRS in die Runde: TRICKSTUFF QUAD DH. Der wiegt in der 150x12mm Ausführung 2235 Gramm mit Achse und kostet nur 280,00 Euro komplett.
http://www.trickstuff.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=445&XTCsid=45e872e3ebc6b4304399bf724b7afa6d

Ich bin bis jetzt auch schon einige Hope Pro 2 Naben + Dt Swiss 5.1 und Mavic 729er Felgen Kombinationen gefahren und muss sagen, dass der TRICKSTUFF QUAD DH LRS den genannten Kombinationen in keinster Weise nachsteht. Im Preisleistungsverhältnis ist er allen anderen sogar deutlich überlegen.
Wer also auf den "Fame" eines Hope/Mavic, etc. LRS verzichten kann und einfach nur einen LRS sucht der funktioniert, hält und nicht zu teuer ist, sollte sich die TRICKSTUFF QUAD DH mal genauer ansehen.

PS: Nein, ich bin nicht an Trickstuff beteiligt oder bekomme Provision. Ich bin einfach nur begeistert von dem LRS!


----------



## cocoon4life (30. Oktober 2009)

aber schwer und komplett weiss 
für 270euro gibts bei chain hope pro 2 naben, dt comp speichen in schwarz und en 521/E540 felgen (wie man will)


----------



## retrospecs (30. Oktober 2009)

cocoon4life schrieb:


> aber schwer und komplett weiss



naja, so wirklich schwer ist er nicht. zieht man mal so ca. 150 Gramm für die Steckachse ab, bleiben 2085 Gramm übrig.
das weiss ist schon geschmackssache, gebe ich zu. mir taugt's auf jeden fall:









cocoon4life schrieb:


> für 270euro gibts bei chain hope pro 2 naben, dt comp speichen in schwarz und en 521/E540 felgen (wie man will)



Bei beiden Felgen handelt es sich um Enduro-Felgen. Ich würde mich bzgl der Haltbarkeit nicht trauen dafür 270,00 Euro auszugeben. Nimmt man aber wiederum DH oder FR Felgen, ist man schon wieder deutlich teurer. Ich wollte den Trickstuff LRS nur mal als Alternative nennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocoon4life (30. Oktober 2009)

mit ner mtx wärs genauso teuer/günstig... 

aber das angebot ist wirklich nich schlecht wenn man mit der optik einverstanden is..


----------



## Hunter-dirt (30. Oktober 2009)

ich bleib aufjedenfall vorerstmal bei den Mavic ex823 Felgen  unzerstörbar  aber halt schwer, aber ich merk von meinm Bock kaum die 19kg.


----------



## Jambo12 (30. Oktober 2009)

hier mal wieder ein Bild von meinem Flatline...
18.5kg so wie´s da steht


----------



## cocoon4life (31. Oktober 2009)

nicht übel!
aber wie du das auf 18,5 gedrückt hast weiss ich nich 
1ply reifen und lightschläuche ?

wenn ich da meine kiste anschaue mit dura ace, formula bianco, e13, hope lrs, thomson elite und schnittiger selle sattel etc.

aber wennns stimmt ists gut


----------



## swabian (31. Oktober 2009)

cocoon4life schrieb:


> nicht übel!
> aber wie du das auf 18,5 gedrückt hast weiss ich nich
> 1ply reifen und lightschläuche ?
> 
> ...



Ich bin auch schon am rätseln wegen dem Gewicht


----------



## Jambo12 (31. Oktober 2009)

also auf der digitalen personenwage kommt das gewicht raus, ich werde es heute nochmal wiegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heat (31. Oktober 2009)

18.5 ist krass. Wir haben fast den gleichen aufbau und ich hab 19,9kg. Okay mein Satz Intense Reifen ist Sack schwer. Aber wundern tuts mich shcon ein bisschen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (31. Oktober 2009)

ja....ich bin immer noch über 20 Kg
ich wüsste bei mir nur noch ne leichtere Gabel und eine Titanfeder.


----------



## rockyoernie (31. Oktober 2009)

flatline light *g 
bin unter 16 kg


----------



## Hunter-dirt (31. Oktober 2009)

ob 17, 18, 19 oder 20kg is doch s*h*i*egal hauptsach ihr könnt mit eurem Bock fahren.


----------



## retrospecs (31. Oktober 2009)

Also so schwierig ist es nun nicht das Flatline auf ein Gewicht von 18,5 KG zu bringen:

Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Flatline (M)
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Reducer
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 3.0
Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer Team 2009
Vorbau: Gravity Direct-Mount
Lenker: Gravity Light Carbon DH (auf dem Bild noch nicht enthalten)
Griffe: Bellacoola
Bremsen: Avid Code
Kurbel: Gravity DH
Kettenblatt: e.thirten 36Z
Pedale: Straitline Plattform
Kettenführung: Gravity
Kette: SRAM
Cassette: SRAM PG-970
Schaltwerk: SRAM X-0
Shifter: SRAM X-0
Sattelstütze: Race Face Evolve DH
Sattel: Velo DH
Schläuche: Schwalbe AV13
LRS: Trickstuff Quad DH
Reifen: Maxxis Swampthing

Gewicht: 18,4 KG






Folgende Änderungen stehen definitiv noch an:

Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0 240mm + Titan Feder
Sattelstütze: SDG Micro Carbon
Sattel: SDG iFly

Nach den noch ausstehenden Änderungen sollte es ca. 18,1 KG wiegen.

Vielleicht tausche ich die Gravity KeFü auch noch gegen die 77Designz Freesolo KeFü. Dann fällt der Bashguard auch noch weg und ich spare nochmal ca. 150 Gramm ein. Das ist aber alles noch Zukunftsmusik. Ich bin schon mit dem aktuellen Aufbau super zufrieden und freue mich auf die Renn-Saison 2010! ;-)


----------



## Soulbrother (31. Oktober 2009)

Zum allgemeinen Vergleich:18,6 Kg


----------



## retrospecs (31. Oktober 2009)

@ Soulbrother: Dein Bock gefällt mir sehr!! Super Aufbau!


----------



## Soulbrother (31. Oktober 2009)

Danke,allerdings ist es mittlerweile wieder umgerüstet von Big Mountain auf FR mit 17,7Kg.


----------



## bestmove (31. Oktober 2009)

@Soul
Scheen isses ja  wie machen sich die Pedalen, kannst du schon was zu sagen? Sind ja ziemlich leicht ...


----------



## retrospecs (31. Oktober 2009)

17,7 KG ist natürlich eine Ansage. Ich hoffe, dass ich mit den ausstehenden Umbauten (inkl. der 77designz KeFü) vielleicht sogar auf 17,99 KG komme und die 18 KG knacken kann. Mal sehen. Wenn's nicht klappt auch egal, ist ja immerhin als DH Racer aufgebaut und nicht als Freerider. Da sind knapp 18 KG schon völlig okay. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (31. Oktober 2009)

Das schaffst du 

@Best,die Pedale hab ich bis jetzt ja nur die 7 Tage in Kanada fahren können,evtl. wird sich das in 3-4Wochen endlich wieder ändern,und darauf bezogen gibts nix zu bemängeln bisher.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. November 2009)

hey Network, du kannst gegen meinen Slayer Cult Rahemn tauschen. Allerdigs müsstets du dann 1000 Euro zuzahlen 

nein im ernst tu es nicht, ich wollte doch die Dorado an dem Rahmen unbedingt mal sehen.


----------



## stilbikes (1. November 2009)

;-)


----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. November 2009)

...oder dochn Flatline?


----------



## stilbikes (1. November 2009)

;-)


----------



## stilbikes (1. November 2009)

;-)


----------



## Ikonoklast (2. November 2009)

interessiert das hier irgendjemanden noch?

Mach doch einen eigenen Thread für dich auf, oder am besten ein eigenes Unterforum oder am Besten deine eigene Website....


----------



## el Lingo (2. November 2009)

Dieses ewige Gerede, was gekauft werden soll, nervt wirklich, da gebe ich Iko Recht.


----------



## cocoon4life (2. November 2009)

danke 

@ souly: 
wollte mal fragen wie viel sag du im roco air wc fährst?
bzw: säuft der roco im flatty durch den federweg und wie siehts mit der progression/durchschlagschutz aus?
bei nem kumpel im transition blindside ist das dingen so elend progressiv bei passendem sag und OHNE einen klick druckstufe und minimaldruck im piggy 
wenn das im flatty allerdings funzt wäre ich glücklich, an den shims kann man ja zur not immer noch was machen....
mir gehts jetzt eig nur darum ob er serienmäßig den federweg bis hinten hin nutzt?
danke dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stilbikes (2. November 2009)

;-)


----------



## rumpf (2. November 2009)

@eb-stil-bike-networks

Ja leck mich doch fett mit dem dauernden Seiten zugemülle und ständigem geändere oder besser gelösche von deinen Beiträgen 

Ich bekomm ein zuviel ,jede zweite Seite hier ist mit ;-) sche... versaut


----------



## stilbikes (2. November 2009)

liegt ja wohl nicht an mir ihr fach idioten


----------



## neikless (2. November 2009)

hey eb - halt mal die füße still mit solchen beleidigungen !
muss rumpf rechtgeben es ist schon anstrengend die seiten zu lesen
mit den AUCH von dir verursachten handicaps ...
nichts für ungut ich hab hier ja auch redeverbot von mr cocoon erteilt bekommen
damit zurück zum Flatline Thema


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. November 2009)

jub zurück zum Thema Flatline.
Ich habe zwar strenge Ruhe verschrieben bekommen.....aber es geht nicht anders. Ich fange gleich an das Flatline aufzubauen. Naja und die 888WC zerlegen um eine Schadensübersicht zu bekommen.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (2. November 2009)

ja wir sitzen schon auf Kohlen, tu es Niko! 

gute Besserung auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrospecs (2. November 2009)

Was für ein Flatline wird denn aufgebaut? Ein 2010er etwa?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. November 2009)

nein 
mein 09er Custom Flatline wieder.
Das RMX braucht ein Service und ich habe mal wieder bock auf Flatline fahren


----------



## Jako (2. November 2009)

hi nico, krasser drop und gute besserung.... würde evtl. meine 888 rc3 wc abgeben... falls du einen totalschaden hast melde dich einfach. gruß jako


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. November 2009)

hey danke, wobei ich dir jetzt schon sagen muss das die Gabel nicht mein Fall ist.
Entweder Casting oder Tauchrohr verbogen. Mal sehen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (2. November 2009)

such doch mal nachner MZ Super Monster T ;D oder hör ich da etwa eine Fox heraus?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. November 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> such doch mal nachner MZ Super Monster T ;D



guter Witz!

weiß nicht, die 888 WC wird auf jeden Fall heil gemacht!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (2. November 2009)

oder kauf dir doch gleichn DeVinci und verkaufs dann wieder... und dann kaufste dir wiedern Flatline und dann verkaufstest wieder weilde auf Rennrad umsteigst


----------



## cocoon4life (3. November 2009)

@ neikless: 
ich hab doch zig mal gesagt das ich dich nich angreifen wollte und dir nicht verbieten will wo zu schreiben 
ich hab nur gesagt das ich/wir langsam genug davon haben das unser rad schlechtgeredet wird 

ich bin nicht so schlecht wie du mich darstellst, mit sicherheit nicht


----------



## stilbikes (3. November 2009)

hahahahaha nur idoten hier und wenn ich mir jede woche fÃ¼r 20000â¬ rÃ¤der kaufe und sie nÃ¤chste woche fÃ¼r 1000 verkaufe habt ihr sehlische pobleme deswegen oder kÃ¶nnt ihr ggf. net schlafen???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

ihr habt probleme die will ich auch mal haben....

ich werde solange meine koments zurÃ¼ckziehen bis ich keine kindergarten komentare mehr lese... aber nur weiter ich lach mich jedes mal schlapp wenn ch den kindergarten lese, und das schÃ¶nste ist, ihr regt euch auf aber ihr seid der grund und ihr rafft es net mal...

die dÃ¼mmsten labern am lautesten..

ich denke mal dieser koment von mir werd eich auch bald bearbeiten weils bestimmt wieder lustige sachen zu lesen gibt...

dumm dÃ¼mmer ihr


----------



## LB Jörg (3. November 2009)

stilbikes schrieb:


> hahahahaha nur idoten hier und wenn ich mir jede woche für 20000 räder kaufe und sie nächste woche für 1000 verkaufe habt ihr sehlische pobleme deswegen oder könnt ihr ggf. net schlafen???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ihr habt probleme die will ich auch mal haben....
> 
> ...




Den vorletzten Satz versteh ich net...

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocoon4life (3. November 2009)

das muss auf meine hp 

wir regen uns doch nich ernsthaft auf, wir lachen dich aus 
aber wir beleidigen dich nich so dämlich 

steig lieber auf schach um...

@ die andern: lasst uns weiter mit dem kindergarten machen, dann bleibt er weg


----------



## Pilsner (3. November 2009)

stilbikes schrieb:


> die dümmsten labern am lautesten..




... etwas leiser bitte !


----------



## swabian (3. November 2009)

stilbikes schrieb:


> hahahahaha nur idoten hier und wenn ich mir jede woche fÃ¼r 20000â¬ rÃ¤der kaufe und sie nÃ¤chste woche fÃ¼r 1000 verkaufe habt ihr sehlische pobleme deswegen oder kÃ¶nnt ihr ggf. net schlafen???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ihr habt probleme die will ich auch mal haben....
> 
> ...



Man der Hat Probleme, lass uns alle zusammenlegen fÃ¼r einen Psychischen Beistand

So eine MitteilungsbedÃ¼rftigkeit wie EB oder Stilbikes kannte ich vorher nicht, einfach krank!

An Deiner Stelle wÃ¼rde ich echt ein eigenes Forum grÃ¼nden, dann kÃ¶nnten die Menschen Dir zuhÃ¶ren die es auch mÃ¶chten aber bitte belÃ¤stige und beleidige die Anderen hier nicht fortlaufend mit Deinem ScheiÃ!!!

P.S. der verarscht uns doch nur, so b.... kann kein Mensch sein!


----------



## momerx (3. November 2009)

Tach auch ...

ich lese im Normalfall ja nur mit, aber jetzt habe ich eine Bitte ... *einfach ignorieren* ... dann hört der irgendwann von alleine auf ... ist ja schlimm genug das "ER" nicht mitbekommt das Ihn niemand mag 


... und by the way ... ich liebe mein Flatline ... das hat mir beim DH schon soooo oft meinen Ar... gerettet ... weil es so fehlerverzeihend ist, und bei ansprechendem Gewicht ist es auch schön handlich ... ... allerdings auf schmalen "Holzgerüsten" hab ich als Kind schon nicht so gerne gespielt ...   irgendwie will ich immer möglichst schnell von irgendwo runter  ... und dafür passts brilliant ...

so, und jetzt Kaffee


----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. November 2009)

hahaha still du bist echt der beste  danke für die PN 
aber interessant wie du dich gleich angegriffen fühlst... is mir sowas von Käse was du machst ^^ is ja nich meine Kohle


----------



## GM210 (3. November 2009)

Ignorieren ist die beste Medizin. Fällt mir auch schwer, klappt aber nach ner Zeit ganz gut. 

Auch wenns schon x-mal hier zu sehen war:





Im Winter werd' ich die Gabel schwarz matt lackieren. Und evtl. gibts dann noch schicke Straitline Pedale in schwarz.


----------



## Jambo12 (3. November 2009)

haha kindergarten...
ich hab mal eine Frage zum Dämpfer im Flatline, ist das bei euch auch so, die einen DHX 5.0 Stahl fahren. Das der Dämpfer beim ausfedern so schlürft ?


----------



## GM210 (3. November 2009)

Also außer der normalen Geräusche gibt mein Dämpfer nichts von sich. Schlürfen deutet meiner Meinung nach auf Luft im System hin. Ist das Schlürfen denn über die Zeit immer lauter bzw stärker geworden? Dann solltest Du den Dämpfer mal neu befüllen und entlüften oder es machen lassen. 
Aber warte lieber noch mal andere Meinungen ab.

Gruß, Basti


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. November 2009)

@GM210
egal ob es schon X-mal da war. Kein Bild ist wirklich gleich.
Ich schau mir gerne Flatlines an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switchy (3. November 2009)

Es war mal so schön friedlich hier... 

Aber wie man in den Wald schreit....


----------



## Jambo12 (3. November 2009)

Nein es ist nicht lauter oder stärker geworden, also es is immer gleich ...


----------



## GM210 (3. November 2009)

Dann würde ich so weiter fahren. Wenn sich die Dämpfung ordentlich einstellen lässt und der Dämpfer sich auch sonst unauffällig verhält. Die Geräuschentwicklung hängt ja auch von der Dämpfungseinstellung ab. (Kleiner oder großer Widerstand für das Öl) Das ist so pauschal schwer einzuschätzen über das Forum. Finde ich zumindest.
Ansonsten kannst Du ja auch versuchen das Geräusch aufzunehmen und es hier mal hochladen, wenn es Dir so ungewöhnlich erscheint.


----------



## Jambo12 (3. November 2009)

ich denke schon dases normal is, und falls mal was is geb ich ihn mal zu service...


----------



## eldorado69 (3. November 2009)

Schlürfen bedeutet beim Dämpfer eigentlich immer Luft im System. Bei meinem Switch hatte ich das auch und ich konnte trotzdem die Zugstufe/ProPedal sinnvoll einstellen. Wieviel Luft der Dämpfer gezogen hat, kann man aber nicht daraus schließen. Bei mir war es so, dass der Dämpfer mit der Zeit dann immer mehr Luft gesogen hat und obwohl ich den Durchschlagschutz voll reingedreht habe, hat er dann dauernd durchgeschlagen. Hab jetzt selbst Öl gewechselt und nun funktioniert er wieder lautlos und ohne durchzuschlagen.
Hier eine super Anleitung für den DHX und für das Befüllen ohne Ölbad http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zykdj1ttmae 

sg


----------



## neikless (3. November 2009)

jemand sagte mal in zusammenhang mit einer Marzocchi gabel etwas sehr passendes :
"italienische mädchen müssen bei der auf-und-ab-bewegung schmatzen"

als schlürfen habe ich es noch nicht wahrgenommen
bei fox und roco AIR habe ich durchaus schmatzgeräusche vernommen.
Ich denke diese zusätzlich nervige begleiterscheinung ist bei Luft leider normal ...
(in gewissen maßen) die Funktion dürfte es nicht beeinträchtigen ... (im normal fall)

sollte dies aber übermäßige ausmaße annehmen hilft sicher ein check/service.

coil dämpfer arbeiten meiner erfahrung nach nahezu geräuschlos,
wenn dem nicht so ist kann eine ursache sein
das öl luft gezogen hat zb verursacht durch zu wenig druck ...
in diesem fall service machen/lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. November 2009)

da das erste was ich nach dem Urlaub in Whistler gemacht habe der Umbau aufs RMX war, war es mir heute eine absolute Freude Staub und Dreck aus Whistler von meinem Flatline zu putzen


----------



## Ikonoklast (3. November 2009)

@gm210: bis auf den Sattel echt schick


----------



## GM210 (3. November 2009)

Danke.

Hast Du einen Tip für  einen Sattel? Ich hab diesen nur genommen da er günstig war und relativ schick. Irgendwann muss doch nochmal ein I Fly her. Der gefällt mir am besten.


----------



## Soulbrother (3. November 2009)

...ja,so etwa 50g Whistlerdirt hätte ich auch noch in einem Tütchen meistbietend zu versteigern 

@GM,schönes Gerät...sieht race-ig aus 



cocoon4life schrieb:


> @ souly:
> wollte mal fragen wie viel sag du im roco air wc fährst?
> bzw: säuft der roco im flatty durch den federweg und wie siehts mit der progression/durchschlagschutz aus?
> bei nem kumpel im transition blindside ist das dingen so elend progressiv bei passendem sag und OHNE einen klick druckstufe und minimaldruck im piggy
> ...



Sorry das ich dir jetzt erst antworte,war für 2 Tage zur Knie-Op im Lazarett  
Roco funzt im Flaty endgeil,ich fahr ihn mit ca. 1/3 sag,bei netto 100Kg mit gerade mal 10bar in der Hauptkammer und kann auch den Hub ohne spürbaren Durchschlag nutzen.Die Roco Airs sind sehr linear und werden erst ganz spät progressiv im Gegensatz zu Fox DHX Coil,denn bei diesen setzt die Progression vergleichsweise sehr viel früher ein.Dadurch fühlt sich der Roco auch viel lebendiger und nach mehr Federweg an.
Wenn man direkt vom DHX Coil auf den Roco Air umsteigt,unterliegt man kurzzeitig dem Trugschluß das er durchrauscht,ging mir nach Kanada und dem erfolgten Rückbau ebenso,ist aber wie gesagt aufgrund der Gewohnheit nur ein Trugschluß der sich dann sehr schnell wieder relativiert.

In meinem *SWITCH* hatte er mir auch bestens getaugt,ebenso im *B 17*.
Für mich liegen die Roco Airs auf Stahlfederniveau und sind mittlerweile die ersten Luftdämpfer,welche ich entgegen meiner Prinzipien,sogar mit einer Stahlfedergabel kombiniert fahren würde.


----------



## stilbikes (3. November 2009)

richtig...kann ich bestätigen. habe mir auch nur aufgrund von soulbrother empfehlung einen air eingebaut und kann das selbe auch bestätigen (hatte davor einen dhx5 air/coil). in meinem neuen bike ist zwar ein bos stoy drinn aber ansonsten kann ich den air von mz sehr empfehlen. wenn der stoy mir zu komisch ist kommt der raus und auch wieder ein mz air rein, soll ja ein supi dämpfer sein aber mal sehn wie er sich schlägt (der stoy).

ansonsten würde ich immer den air von mz den von fox vorziehen sowie auch den stahlfederdämpfern..

mfg


----------



## Ikonoklast (3. November 2009)

GM210 schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Hast Du einen Tip für  einen Sattel? Ich hab diesen nur genommen da er günstig war und relativ schick. Irgendwann muss doch nochmal ein I Fly her. Der gefällt mir am besten.





Bitte kein Ifly. Ich würde jetzt slr sagen, aber da ich den selber fahre, darf ich den Tipp natürlich nicht abgeben


----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. November 2009)

wieso nicht den ifly?


----------



## bobtailoner (3. November 2009)

GM210 schrieb:


> Ignorieren ist die beste Medizin. Fällt mir auch schwer, klappt aber nach ner Zeit ganz gut.
> 
> Auch wenns schon x-mal hier zu sehen war:
> 
> ...



scharfe karre!
lass die gabel so!


----------



## Ikonoklast (3. November 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> wieso nicht den ifly?



weil hässlich?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. November 2009)

nee is doch lecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocoon4life (4. November 2009)

ich mag Ifly auch nicht 

@ souly:
vielen vielen dank für die info.
also steht dem nix entgegen, ist gekauft 
ich habe halt nur den einen echten vergleich in nem vollkommen unterschiedlichen rahmen, das problem ist dort bei dem roco: für 70 kilo muss man maximaldruck (15bar oder so?!) in die hauptkammer machen damit er nicht elends absäuft aber bei ca 55mm hub (isn 222er mit 70mm hub) macht er schicht. komplett! als wäre da wirklich absoluter endanschlag.
der besagte kollege ist von einer shore ein-einhalb meter ungewollt und plump ins flat gedropt und der dämpfer hat wieder genau DA dicht gemacht... hat wirklich nichts mit setup zu tun, der dämpfer hat einfach nen knall 
losbrechmoment ist auch recht hoch (wahrscheinlich wegen dem druck) aber wenn das überwunden hat ist der soooo plush und arbeitet unglaublich feinfühlig.
wenn also meiner gerade mal 8 bar bräuchte (wäre die hälfte weniger, und ist denke ich realistisch wenn du mit 100kilo 10bar drin hast, wiege 80 kilo) müsste der ja noch sensibler und plusher sein 
ich bin mal gespannt und berichte wie er sich fährt (habe vergleich zum fox van R und vivid 5.1).
wenn ich lust und laune habe mache ich mich an die shims ran, wenn schon denn schon


----------



## stilbikes (4. November 2009)

wirst sehn der unterschied sind welten...meiner meinung nach


----------



## 321Stefan (10. November 2009)

Hallo eine kleine Frage

Paßt ein Marzocci Rocco WC Air ins 09er Flatline?
Fährt Ihn Einer?

Soll im Wechsel mit den Original Marzocci (Coil 241 Länge) gefahren werden.

Ist Platz für den Pumpenanschluß? 
Zu den Dämpferbuchsen: Hab gemessen sind wohl 21,8mm, passen da auch die von Fox?

Zum warum: meine Frau (50 Kg) will es auch manchmal fahren. Ich 100 Kg
fahre lieber Coil Dämpfer, aber für einen Nachmittag im Bike Park wäre ein Luftdämpfer einfacher um mal schnell die Räder zu tauschen.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## heat (10. November 2009)

kann ich dir nocht nichts zu sagen, aber ich werde zum we hin nen Roco WC Air mit ner 222er Länge im Flatty probieren.


----------



## swabian (10. November 2009)

Ich hab am WE einen 240er Air mal eingebaut, in der Einstellung wie der Coil muß man entweder eine Ventilkappe abändern oder weglassen (meiner Meinung nach nicht optimal), sonst stößt das Ventil am Rahmen an!
Du kannst eigentlich die Buchsen vom Coil übernehmen, ich habe die vorderen Buchsen ein wenig abgedreht, da es eng am Zugstufenversteller herging!
Hinten an der Umlenkung ist durch das dickere Rohr auch recht wenig Platz, die Lager sollten daher spielfrei sein.
Sonst passt er soweit, hab ihn noch nicht gefahren, aber vom Aufsitzen fühlt er sich nicht so sahnig wie der Coil an
Was klasse ist, das Ding wiegt grad mal 525 Gramm, also ca. 400 Gramm leichter als mein Coil mit Titanfeder von Nukeproof!


----------



## Switchy (10. November 2009)

Mal was anderes. =)

Hab da ein Set Angebot in den Bikemarkt gestellt falls hier jemand interesse an nem neuen Rahmen mit gabel hat.


----------



## cocoon4life (11. November 2009)

ich bekomme am WE auch den roco air WC ...
der soll auch eig drin bleiben, wenn der mir von der druckstufe her nicht passt wird der halt über die shims angepasst. 
das sollte man sich echt mal anschauen, da gibts nen ellenlangen fred zu und die holen da aus ihren roco's verdammt viel raus.
möchte ich auch unbedingt mal testen.
leider geht der rahmen morgen zum pulvern und ich kann euch erst in ca 2 wochen meine erfahrungen zum roco schildern.

btw: hat jemand sich mal mit dem flatline und dem programm linkage auseinandergesetzt?
ich hab mir das mal angeschaut und da hat jemand leider alle maße durcheinandergeworfen.
so sind dort 190mm federweg (gibt es nicht) angegeben, knapp über 320mm tretlagerhöhe , 457er kettenstreben und 222mm dämpferlänge...
wenn man so wenig ahnung davon hat sollte man finde ich die finger davon lassen, das bringt doch nur unwissende in noch mehr unwissen 
alles in allem kann man die federkennlinie so nicht gebrauchen, ich werde wohl mal in den sauren apfel beissen und diese 17euro für die pro version opfern um mir ne ordentliche kennlinie anzeigen zu lassen wonach ich mich dann mit den shims orientieren kann..

achja! @ swabian:

wenn du den dämpfer mal richtig gefahren bist dann schilder uns doch noch den eindruck, werde ich dann später auch tun!
mich interessiert es brennend da ich das teil dann hier liegen hab aber ihn ja nirgens einbauen kann 

grüße


----------



## retrospecs (11. November 2009)

Servus,

ich hab' mir gerade einen Cane Creek Double Barrel bestellt und muss mir jetzt noch von einem Bekannten die entsprechende Buchsen drehen lassen. Kann mir vielleicht einer von Euch die Maße nennen?

Besten Dank.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. November 2009)

ich habe immer noch nicht den genauen Unterschied vom TST zum WC gecheckt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heat (11. November 2009)

Hat mal wer Probleme mit dellen gehabt? Hab grade gemerkt beim putzen das ich ne dicke im Unterrohr knapp übern Tretlager habe. Wie und warum weiss ich nicht, wahrscheinlich Steinschlag von letztem Samstag in Wildbad. Regt mich jetzt schon ein bisschen auf...


----------



## retrospecs (11. November 2009)

heat schrieb:


> Wie und warum weiss ich nicht, wahrscheinlich Steinschlag von letztem Samstag in Wildbad. Regt mich jetzt schon ein bisschen auf...



Es wundert Dich jetzt nicht wirklich, dass bei unserem Sport das Bike auch mal 'ne Delle bekommt, oder?  Ist natürlich nicht schön, aber auch nicht zu vermeiden oder schlimm.


----------



## heat (11. November 2009)

Naja wundern tuts mich nicht, aber so schnell!  
Dann ist das meine aller erste Delle überhaupt!! Das macht mich grade schon ein bisschen fertig!


----------



## Judge96 (11. November 2009)

halo 
fahr zurzeit n cannondale judge will mir aber bald n neues zulegen warscheinlich n flatline
könnt ihr das empfehlen ?
habt ihr probleme damit ??
welches würdet ihr mit empfehlen n kompletttes 2010er
oder n 2009er aufbauen??
 wäre shön wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. November 2009)

hängt hierbei natürlich davon ab ob du mehr FR oder mehr DH fährst.

Hätte ich jetzt die Wahl würde ich das Flatline Pro als Komplettbike kaufen.
Ist mehr richtung DH WC, ist nicht viel teurer als der einzelne Rahmen, gute Ausstattung, geiles Gewicht und hat die bessere Farbe.

Wenn du mehr auf FR aus bist kauf dir das Flatline FR.
Macht schon richtig spaß udn hat ein sehr gut funktionierenden Hinterbau. Probleme habe ich damit keine. Ich glaube keiner hier hat welche, oder?


----------



## Judge96 (11. November 2009)

also ich fahr hauptsächlich dh
das 09 hat ja son schutzblech im rahmen ( diese verbreiterung ) hat das 2010er das auch weil ich kann das auf den bildern nicht genau sehen.
würder wenn ich den rahmen aufbau bei meinem händler auf die parts sehr viel rabatt bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (11. November 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> hängt hierbei natürlich davon ab ob du mehr FR oder mehr DH fährst.
> 
> Hätte ich jetzt die Wahl würde ich das Flatline Pro als Komplettbike kaufen.
> Ist mehr richtung DH WC, ist nicht viel teurer als der einzelne Rahmen, gute Ausstattung, geiles Gewicht und hat die bessere Farbe.
> ...





@Judge96
Das WC / Pro hat keine verbreiterung am Unterrohr aber das FR Modell


----------



## Judge96 (11. November 2009)

ohh mir ist noch garnicht aufgefallen das das 2010er fr den gleichen rahmen wie der 09er dh hat (oder so ziehmlich )
find den 09er nähmlich schöner
vom hinterbau ist das doch der gleiche weil ich würde das dann a bisi auf dh umbauen oder ist der so straff wie bei anderen frs?


----------



## Judge96 (11. November 2009)

warum kostet das flatline se eigentlich so viel mehr wie das normale 09er


----------



## Ikonoklast (11. November 2009)

weil es ein se modell ist


----------



## Judge96 (11. November 2009)

was heist den se?


----------



## Switchy (11. November 2009)

special edition wenn ich mich nicht irre


----------



## retrospecs (12. November 2009)

Irgendwer von Euch hatte vor ein paar Seiten über die 2010er Park Edition des Flatline diskutiert. Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass man die Edition bei CRC bestellen kann. Falls es noch interessant sein sollte, ist hier der Link:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=45090


----------



## Judge96 (12. November 2009)

gefällt mir net so


----------



## heat (12. November 2009)

um ehrlich zu seien, die Lackierung geht gar nicht.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (12. November 2009)

Das denk ich mir auch oft, die Designer müssen wohl wieder zugekifft gewesen sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocoon4life (13. November 2009)

ja,
die lackierung sieht schon etwas "" aus 

ich habe gerade traurigerweise festgestellt das fast alle lager in meinem hinterbau (sind enduro bearings) nach 5monaten rau laufen und teilweise ausgelutscht sind...
die lager im FSA steuersatz knacken auch was das zeug hält.
kam alles auf einmal, die steuersatz-diskussion hatten wir ja schon. 
hab jetzt alle lager rausgepresst weil der rahmen morgen früh zum lackieren geht und hab mir schonmal einen komplett neuen satz geholt (taiwanlager,sind auch nach norm gefertigt etc) 12 lager (2ersatzlager fürs dämpferauge und 2 ersatzlager für irgendwo anders ) haben mich  13,50euro INCL versand gekostet, verdammt lächerlich... 
da stört mich das dann auch nich wenn die nur 3monate halten, länger habens die endurodinger auch nicht getan, dafür kost ein lager fast 10mal so wenig.
wer weiß, vll halten sie ja sogar etwas länger?!
ich muss zugeben das ich auch ab und zu mal mitm hochdruckreiniger, dann aber vorsichtig und nicht voll in die lager gehalten hab, auch immer schön auf abstand...
ich hatte sonst NIE lagerprobleme, habt ihr das mal auch bei euren rahmen gecheckt?
ich bin jedenfalls froh das ichs gemacht hab 
wens interessiert: die lagerbezeichnung stehen auf den dichtringen, 
das wären einmal für die großen hauptlager (6stück): 6002-2RS 
und für die lager der dämpferaufnahme (2stück): 608-2RS
und für den hauptschwingen-drehpunkt  (2stück): 3002-2RS (diese habe ich nicht gekauft, waren komischerweise die einzigen die noch gut waren)
dann einfach bei ebay eingeben und wirklich immer auf die endung "2RS" achten, das heisst das sie beidseitig eine gummidichtung haben.
hoffe ich konnte oder kann irgendwem in zukunft damit helfen.
grüße


----------



## Kotoko (13. November 2009)

Aye zusammen, 

ich gehöre nun auch endlich zu dem Kreis der Flatline fahrer und bin von der Performance des Rahmens schlichtweg begeistert. Ein kleines Problem hab ich allerdings doch und hoff ihr könnt mir dabei helfen. 

Beim einfedern des Hinterbaus wenn er komplett entlastet ist spürt man ein leichtes knacken - man hört nichts, nur geht eben der Federweg nicht smooth los, sondern eben mit einem kleinen ruck. Die Lager hab ich schon alle überprüft - da passt alles. Der Dämpfer ist ein Marzocchi Roco WC. Habt ihr irgendeine Idee woran das liegen kann?


----------



## swabian (13. November 2009)

cocoon4life schrieb:


> ja,
> die lackierung sieht schon etwas "" aus
> 
> ich habe gerade traurigerweise festgestellt das fast alle lager in meinem hinterbau (sind enduro bearings) nach 5monaten rau laufen und teilweise ausgelutscht sind...



Hi,

war bei mir das Gleiche, obwohl ich nie abgedampft habe, trotzdem war es eindeutig ein Schaden von eingedrungenem Wasser!
Besonders die Schwingenlager (3002 2RS) waren komplett fest, schlauerweise hatte ich dies erst beim Zerlegen bemerkt, da sich der Hinterbau trotzdem super bewegen ließ, diese Arbeit hatte dann die Achse übernommen
Also Jedem zu empfehlen mal nachzuschauen!
Ich habe jetzt bei allen Lagern zusätzlich eine fettpackung mit einem Spezialfett reingetan, also Dichtungen entfernt und wieder eingesetzt, mal sehen wie lange sie halten!
Im Prinzip kann ja Rocky für die Lager nichts, außer daß halt Kugellager für diesen Zweck nicht ideal sind, aber das ist halt wohl eine Preisfrage, andere Hersteller machen es ja auch nicht anders!


----------



## cocoon4life (13. November 2009)

@ kotoko, kann ja nur am dämpfer liegen. hab das allerdings beim normalen roco coil noch nicht gehört. ist das eine art losbrechmoment oder eher ein kleiner leerweg? zur not einschicken, wetter ist ja grad eh zum kotzen 

@swabian:
natürlich kann rocky nichts dafür, hab ja extra beigefügt das es endurobearings sind 
noch ne kleine frage zu den den 3002-2RS lager, was für ein fett hast du dareingetan? ich hab nur gabelfett also judybutter und irgendein anderes was vattern von der firma mitgebracht hat, ist aber nich die originalverpackung also weiss ich nicht ob das fies zu den dichtungen ist oder nicht, aber er schmiert da auch grundsätzlich fast alles mit ein und da gibts keine probleme...
judybutter sollte doch funzen? das ist ja eig sehr verträglich...
dann service ich die beiden lager auch noch und hab dann hoffentlich erstmal etwas ruhe.
grüße


----------



## Judge96 (13. November 2009)

Kotoko schrieb:


> Aye zusammen,
> 
> ich gehöre nun auch endlich zu dem Kreis der Flatline fahrer und bin von der Performance des Rahmens schlichtweg begeistert. Ein kleines Problem hab ich allerdings doch und hoff ihr könnt mir dabei helfen.
> 
> Beim einfedern des Hinterbaus wenn er komplett entlastet ist spürt man ein leichtes knacken - man hört nichts, nur geht eben der Federweg nicht smooth los, sondern eben mit einem kleinen ruck. Die Lager hab ich schon alle überprüft - da passt alles. Der Dämpfer ist ein Marzocchi Roco WC. Habt ihr irgendeine Idee woran das liegen kann?


hat ich auch bei mei judge warn dan aber doch die lager dran schuld


könnt ihr mir sagen wue der hinterbau so is ??  progresiv ??


----------



## cocoon4life (13. November 2009)

ja, der hinterbau ist leicht progessiv, merkt man doch 
kannst mit linkage mal reinschauen, obwohl ich der meinung bin das die kennlinie da fürn arsch ist, habs mir mal halbwegs korrigiert..
aber ja, man kann sagen das er progressiv ist.
wollst nen neuen dämpfer?


----------



## Ben-Der (13. November 2009)

Hi, 

da brauchst dir keinen Kopf machen. Ist leider "normal"!!! Das liegt an dem Dämpfer.... 
Ich habe Abhilfe mit einem Fox DHX5 geschaffen! Seither ist alles problemlos.

Gruß Ben




Kotoko schrieb:


> Aye zusammen,
> 
> ich gehöre nun auch endlich zu dem Kreis der Flatline fahrer und bin von der Performance des Rahmens schlichtweg begeistert. Ein kleines Problem hab ich allerdings doch und hoff ihr könnt mir dabei helfen.
> 
> Beim einfedern des Hinterbaus wenn er komplett entlastet ist spürt man ein leichtes knacken - man hört nichts, nur geht eben der Federweg nicht smooth los, sondern eben mit einem kleinen ruck. Die Lager hab ich schon alle überprüft - da passt alles. Der Dämpfer ist ein Marzocchi Roco WC. Habt ihr irgendeine Idee woran das liegen kann?


----------



## Judge96 (13. November 2009)

ich bin noch nie n flatline gefahrn hab aber vor mir eins zu kaufen


----------



## cocoon4life (13. November 2009)

"normal" ist das nicht, kein roco wc (auch meiner damals nicht) hat das von haus aus..
die gehen genauso smooth ans werk wie ein dhx 5.
das ist NICHT normal, geb dich nicht mit kaputter kacke zufrieden 
schick ein das teil..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kotoko (13. November 2009)

Danke an euch, ich hab das Problem gefunden - ohne Feder geht das Ding wunderbar zu Werke, an den Lagern liegts auch nicht - Fehlerteufel ist die Feder die ganz minimal ausgeschlagen ist und demnach nicht ganz 100% fest sitzt. Wenn jetzt der Dämpfer arbeiten muss muss erstmal die ungenauigkeit durch Druch ausgeglichen werden. Naja is ja ned schlimm, brauch eh ne andere Feder (56 Kilo Fahrergewicht mit 450 lbs Federstärke is sehr unspassig)


Weiß zufällig einer ob man für den Roco WC die Federn vom Rock Shox Vivid fahren kann? Bräuchte nämlich ne 250er Feder und hab keinen Dunst wo ich sonst eine in der Stärke für den Dämpfer auftreiben kann? Wäre über jeden noch so kleinen Ratschlag dankbar


----------



## cocoon4life (13. November 2009)

vividfedern passen nicht.
aber halt zocchi,fox,bos,elka,manitou etc...
300er soll wohl auch reichen? 250 ist echt verdammt wenig.

schau mal im bikemarkt oder @ ebay, da geht eig immer günstig was.


----------



## Kotoko (13. November 2009)

OK dann werd ich mal schaun wo ich ne passende Feder herkrieg, bei FOX gibts ja weilche mit 32 und 35mm innendurchmesser - welche davon wärens dann? 

meinste das es ne 300er auch tut? laut nem Onlienrechner wär ich ein Kandidat für ne 238 LBS Feder deshalb komm ich auf ne 250er Feder. Kann ich mir schon gut vorstellen - meine 09er Totem Solo Air muss ich auch mit Mindestdruck fahren damit sich da was tut, hätte sogar das Gefühl das Ding unter Mindestdruck fahren zu müssen... Is schon echt blöd wenn man so leicht ist :/


----------



## cocoon4life (13. November 2009)

die rechner sind eh keine wirklich gute methode, das ist doch von fahrstil, hinterbau, vorlieben (ob straff oder soft) dämpfer etc abhängig.
300er feder sollte okay sein wenn du denn mit voller montur gute 60kilo auf die waage bringst.

achja, feder muss 35er durchmesser haben...


----------



## retrospecs (13. November 2009)

Kotoko schrieb:


> meinste das es ne 300er auch tut? laut nem Onlienrechner wär ich ein Kandidat für ne 238 LBS Feder deshalb komm ich auf ne 250er Feder.


Meiner Meinung nach kann man diesen Onlinrechnern nur bedingt vertrauen, da die Federhärte neben dem Gewicht des Fahrers auch von dem jeweiligen Dämpfer und Rahmen, bzw. der Dämpferanlekung abhängig ist.
Bei einem Kampfgewicht von 95 KG mit Ausrüstung fahre ich z.B. im Flatline (500er) im Vergleich zu meinem Commencal (600er) eher eine weichere Feder.

Edit: Da war wohl einer schneller mit der Antwort als ich! ;-)


----------



## swabian (13. November 2009)

Ja zum Fett, ich habe ein ziemlich zähes Seewasserbeständiges Fett genommen, wäscht sich sehr sehr schwer aus! Gibts z.B. von Bel Ray, Denicol, Klüber usw. wird sehr gerne im Offroadsport verwendet (Enduro...)!

Mein Rocco läuft supersensibel und sahnig, war auch so im Serienzustand!
Die Feder sollte schon eine gewisse Vorspannung haben, wahrscheinlich war das Schuld, wenn der Dämpfer ohne Feder gut läuft!

Federn von Fox passen nur bedingt wegen der kürzeren Einbaulänge, ich habe mir verschiedene Adapter gedreht!

P.S. umso weicher die Feder wird umso stärker dämpft der Dämpfer (sehr stark bemerkbar in Zugstufendämpfung), genauso umgekehrt mit einer härteren Feder, deshalb sollte eigentlich erst mal die Federrate passen, bevor man etwas am Dämpfer ändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (13. November 2009)

Heute kam mein Atlas FR Directmountvorbau für die 40. Sehr geiles Teil . Ich mach die Tage mal Bilderchens


----------



## cocoon4life (13. November 2009)

@ swabian:
danke für die info..
400gramm von dem bel-ray zeug kosten grad mal nen 10er incl versand.
wenn ich mir da die preise für 20gramm judybutter reinziehe 
das kann man bestimmt auch für die gabel benutzen wenn das keine dichtungen angreift, muss man wohl einfach mal probieren.
"BEL-RAY NO-TOX OPEN GEAR GREASE ist ein haftendes, nicht schmelzendes Getriebefett mit einem Basisöl hoher Viskosität"
klingt doch gut 
denn wir wissen: hochviskos schmiert länger!
ist zwar getriebefett, aber soll wohl klappen..

bin mal gespannt


----------



## Judge96 (13. November 2009)

die 2010er ham jetzt ja ''abschmiernippel' am lager
denkt ihr das das was bringt ??


----------



## cocoon4life (13. November 2009)

sicher bringt das was..


----------



## Hunter-dirt (13. November 2009)

Judge96 schrieb:


> die 2010er ham jetzt ja ''abschmiernippel' am lager
> denkt ihr das das was bringt ??



man muss halt nicht mehr alles zerlegen...

@Giuliano.B
sehr schön  habs auch vor. Haste Gewicht auch schon nachgeforscht? Farbe?


----------



## Giuliano.B (13. November 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> @Giuliano.B
> sehr schön  habs auch vor. Haste Gewicht auch schon nachgeforscht? Farbe?



162 Gramm zusammen mit den Schrauben . Genau nach Angabe. Schwarz isser. Irgendwann kommt noch ein Flatbar dran. Aber ich bin sooo scheiß pleite im Moment


----------



## Hunter-dirt (14. November 2009)

nice  immerhin 200g leichter wie meiner im Moment. nice!


----------



## Judge96 (14. November 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> man muss halt nicht mehr alles zerlegen...
> 
> @Giuliano.B
> sehr schön  habs auch vor. Haste Gewicht auch schon nachgeforscht? Farbe?


kann man sowas auch nachrüsten ??
und habt ihr irgendwelche probleme mit dem flatline ??
könnt ihr mir auch sagen ob die steckachse 150 oder 135mm hat oder ob sie 12oder 15mmm ist??


----------



## cocoon4life (14. November 2009)

probleme kann man sich machen  ich kenn leute die haben mit allem probleme.
das einzige was ich jetzt nur bemängeln kann ist scheinbar die qualität der lager, da bin ich ja nicht der einzige, aber wie gesagt gibts nen ganzen lagersatz für 15euro...
ganz ehrlich, warum schaust du nicht einfach mal selbst nach, das sind wirklich 15sekunden google und es wurde im fred auch schon zig mal geschrieben. aber ich bin ja nich so...
150x12mm! folglich 83er tretlager, 1.5 steuerrohr blabla 
und wenn du jetzt nachm rahmengewicht fragst geb ich mir die kugel


----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. November 2009)

zeig mir mal bitte eine 15mm dicke Steckachse für den Hinterbau . Kannst ja mal probieren am Lagergehäuse 1 Loch zu bohren und dort dann ein Abschmiernippel reindrehen, ich habs noch nicht ausprobiert.

www.bikeaction.de dort biste bestens bedient


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swabian (15. November 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> zeig mir mal bitte eine 15mm dicke Steckachse für den Hinterbau . Kannst ja mal probieren am Lagergehäuse 1 Loch zu bohren und dort dann ein Abschmiernippel reindrehen, ich habs noch nicht ausprobiert.
> 
> www.bikeaction.de dort biste bestens bedient



Dann wird die Karre ja noch schwerer mit dem ganzen Fett


----------



## Judge96 (15. November 2009)

sorry dachte ich hab ma was von 15mm gehört habs auch gegoogelt aber 
nix gescgeites gefunden
rahmengewicht is mir eig. egal ihr schreibt ja als das das ca. 19kg komplett wiegt
 is doch voll in ordnung


----------



## Jako (15. November 2009)

Judge96 schrieb:


> rahmengewicht is mir eig. egal ihr schreibt ja als das das ca. 19kg komplett wiegt is doch voll in ordnung



....bei 19kg kpl. mußt du mit DC aber schon ordentlich auf´s gewicht achten - das kostet schon geld....nur zum anhalt, meins wiegt mit minion 20,5kg. gruß jako


----------



## Judge96 (15. November 2009)

also mein cannondale judge wiegt 22.1 kg und ich bin 13 
da würd ich mich über 19kg sehr freuen
könnt ihr mir auch noch sagen welche größe ihr fahrt und empfehlen würdet. bin 1.74m groß und fahre aber lieber etwas größere bikes


----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. November 2009)

15mm gibts nur beiner Gabel . Schwierig... da du erst 13 bist wächst du ja noch.


----------



## Judge96 (15. November 2009)

ja aber welche größe kannst du mir mit 174m empfehlen 
ich fahre gerne auch etwas größere bikes 
L oder dochlieber M??


----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. November 2009)

dann aufjednefall M


----------



## Judge96 (15. November 2009)

weil bei meim judge in s immer gegen die doppelbrücke stoße


----------



## RattleHead (15. November 2009)

nicht einfach vom dreck sauber zu machen, aber wieder wie neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judge96 (15. November 2009)

nice

was haltet ihr vom rocky mountaij flatline 3 09 ??
sieht doch ganz gut für den preis aus, oder ??


----------



## Ikonoklast (15. November 2009)

RattleHead schrieb:


> nicht einfach vom dreck sauber zu machen, aber wieder wie neu.




Das beste Pro nach meinem


----------



## Judge96 (15. November 2009)

kann mann bei rocky mountain auch eine andere farbe wählen weil die orginalen sind bis auf die se version net so toll??


----------



## Ikonoklast (15. November 2009)

lackieren is ja kein ding...


----------



## Judge96 (15. November 2009)

ja aber dann muss man den erst abschleifen ,usw..
oder??
und dann sind doch die rm aufdrücke weg oder ??


----------



## cocoon4life (15. November 2009)

farbe wählen geht nicht.
klaro sind die aufkleber weg, aber die sind eh unterlack...
kannst ja neue draufmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judge96 (15. November 2009)

schade aber das flatline 3 is ja ganz ok  
sonst hätte ich mir das fr 2010 geholt


----------



## cocoon4life (15. November 2009)

sind doch eh baugleich


----------



## Judge96 (15. November 2009)

stimmt auch wieder
ich will auch so geile abschmiernibbel!!!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. November 2009)

Judge96 viel spaß beim abschleifen und bin dann gespannt wielang der Rahmen hebt 

Wennmer den Rahmen vonem professionellen Lackierer lackieren lässt, dann wird das ganze chemisch entlackt, so dass der Rahmen keinen Verschleiß hat außer natürlich die Farbe . Aufkleber kann ich dir zu not machen. Und wenn du den Rahmen lackieren lässt, erlischt die Garantie... soviel dazu. Habe ich aber glaub schon paar Seiten vorher geschrieben.


----------



## cocoon4life (15. November 2009)

richtig!

und zum abschmiernippel:
wenn du da noch anfängst rumzubohren und gewinde zu schneiden dann kannste das mit der garantie so oder so vergessen..


----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. November 2009)

Judge96 schrieb:


> stimmt auch wieder
> ich will auch so geile abschmiernibbel!!!



also mir macht es Spaß meinen Rahmen zu zerlegen...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. November 2009)

Hi,
an alle die in Ihrem Roco 240er Dämpfer eine 450er Feder fahren!

Wer kann von euch behaupten, das er eine absolut gerade Feder besitzt?
Ich habe jetzt schon die 2. 450er Feder probiert und die ist genauso schief wie die Andere. Schleifspuren in der Mitte des Dämpfers und ein sehr unschönes Knartzen.

Cu


----------



## cocoon4life (16. November 2009)

ich hab die tage einen neuen hier rumliegen. auch ein tst R mit 400er feder.
steht sogar zum verkauf..
aber ich schaue mal ob sie gerade ist 

ist ja schon ein bisschen komisch, wenns ne feder von nem anderen hersteller wäre wärs ja noch irgendwie nachvollziehbar aber mit ner originalen ...


----------



## 321Stefan (16. November 2009)

Hallo, 

Ich hab die 400er und zur Zeit eine 650 Feder drin, beide absolut gerade und kein Schleifen oder etwas anderes.

Zum Rocco Air hat Ihn jetzt in der Zwischenzeit schon jemad eingebaut und gefahren?

Hat Jemand Bilder, vom einebautem Dämpfer? Es geht mir nur drum, ob er genug Platz hat. 
Zu den Buchsen (die im Dämpferauge) welche habt Ihr reingebaut (maß, Hersteller fox oder marzocci) die Orig. Buchsen von meinem Rocco Coil sollen im Dämpfer drin bleiben, damit der Dämpferwechsel zügig geht. 
Wie gesagt der Air soll nur manchmal rein, wenn meine Frau mitfährt, zum Räder tauschen.

Über Antworten freut sich Stefan, Danke


----------



## rumpf (16. November 2009)

Meine Feder ist auch schepp das erste mal geschliffen hat`s nach 5 Tagen PDS denk mal das sie sich da verbogen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judge96 (16. November 2009)

hab ma ne frage 
vor vielen seiten dieses threads wurde ja gesagt das das 09er se sehr krasse farbunterschiede hätte einmal dunkel lila und einmal milka
würde mir gerne den rahmen  bestellen aber in dunkellila 
alles andere ist unakzeptabel
wie bekommt man das hin das der dunkel und nicht milka ist ?


----------



## rumpf (16. November 2009)

Deinem Händler sagen ?!?!


----------



## Judge96 (16. November 2009)

aber kriegt der das hin ??
und wenn dann doch die falsche farbe ankommt ??


----------



## Jako (16. November 2009)

Judge96 schrieb:


> wie bekommt man das hin das der dunkel und nicht milka ist ?



....meines wissens waren nur die ersten prototypen dunkellila (siehe turbolenzen galerie) die serien se waren dann alle "milka" wie du schreibst. du müsstest also irgendwo ein gebrauchtes, dunkles finden..... das wird schwer bis unmöglich. gruß jako


----------



## Judge96 (16. November 2009)

oh mann


----------



## retrospecs (16. November 2009)

Da kannst weder Du noch der Händler etwas machen. Das ist einfach abhängig von der Produktion bei RM. Du kannst Glück, aber auch Pech haben. Wahrscheinlich aber eher Pech, da sich die meisten hier beschwert haben, dass es nicht das "schöne" Lila ist.

EDIT: Da hab ich wohl mit meiner Antwort zu lange gebraucht...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. November 2009)

rumpf schrieb:


> Meine Feder ist auch schepp das erste mal geschliffen hat`s nach 5 Tagen PDS denk mal das sie sich da verbogen hat



glaube ich net.
Meine 500er hat Whistler auch ohne Probleme überstanden.
Ausserdem halte ich es für sehr unvorstellbar eine Feder im Fahreinstz zu verbiegen.

CosmicSports ist gerade auf Lehrgang. Die konnte noch nicht fragen.


----------



## Judge96 (16. November 2009)

naja das andere is ja auch net so schlimm 
aber das dunkle wär schon cooler


----------



## heat (16. November 2009)

Hab jetzt meine erste Fahrt gestern hinter mich gebracht mitm Roco Air RC WC, gefällt mir ganz gut. Werde da noch bissl weiter mit rumfahren und wenn das weiterhin so gut passt, bleibt der vorerst drinnen. Was halt echt nervig ist, man muss ihn halb ausbauen um wieder Luftdruck zu verändern, aber das sollte an sich passen. Bin grade bei 10bar, mach da nochmal 1-2 drauf. Ich mach mal ein paar Fotos demnächst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 321Stefan (16. November 2009)

Hallo

Na, das hört sich ja gar nicht schlecht an, hat er denn gut reingepaßt?
Auf Fotos bin ich echt gespannt.

Ich hab jetzt auch einen Rocco Air bestellt, sollte bald da sein.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## heat (17. November 2009)

joa, zuerst war ich etwas platt, weil ich ihn nicht reingefummelt bekommen hab, hab dann aber gemerkt das der Dämpfer in sich bissl verdreht ist und deshalb nicht passt. Also reingehen tut er gut, nur viel Spielraum is da echt nicht mehr da. Wie gesagt um ihn Aufzupumpen musste das teil an der vorderen Schraube wieder komplett losschrauben, sonst kommste da nicht ran. Rebound ist auch ein bisschen gefummel aber geht alles, man kommt noch ran.

Fotos mache ich dann heute oder morgen, weiss noch nicht ob ich das heute mache hab nen stressigen Uni Tag...


----------



## heat (17. November 2009)

Fotos gibts erst morgen, hab heut echt kein bock mehr was zu machen!


----------



## Soulbrother (17. November 2009)




----------



## heat (17. November 2009)

So gehts natürlich auch^^


----------



## swabian (18. November 2009)

321Stefan schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Na, das hört sich ja gar nicht schlecht an, hat er denn gut reingepaßt?
> Auf Fotos bin ich echt gespannt.
> ...


Hi,

schlage mal ein bis zwei Seiten zurück, da habe ich genau beschrieben wo es eng wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heat (19. November 2009)

Schonmal bissl was gemacht hab ich!
Ist halt ein bisschen eingesaut und hängt noch die Wildbad Tageskarte an der Gabel!


----------



## Jako (19. November 2009)

servus heat, welche dämpferlänge hast du denn eingebaut? gruß jako


----------



## Sw!tch (19. November 2009)

Sieht gut aus mit der Boxxer, aber auf jedenfall sollte noch ne flache Brücke kommen! Und naja, die üblichen Verdächtigen, Sattel etc


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. November 2009)

oh ja hast dir ja was feines aufgebaut


----------



## heat (20. November 2009)

Jako schrieb:


> servus heat, welche dämpferlänge hast du denn eingebaut? gruß jako



222er ist da drinne.

Ja jetzt mach ich dann noch Kurbel, Sattel, Sattelstütze, Lenker (breiter), KeFü und Pedale (sind die Lager im Arsch nach über nem Jahr). 

Das ist so die To-Do Liste vorerst mal. Was ich jetzt aber im Dezember als allererstes mache ist die Boxxer mit ner Solo Air Einheit bestücken und die Stahlfeder kommt raus!


----------



## cocoon4life (20. November 2009)

das ist ne gute idee!
meine 888 hab ich auch auf air umgerüstet...
in den gabeln funktioniert das heutzutage sehr unauffällig und gut.
kannst du schon mehr zum roco sagen? heute ist ja bestes wetter, geht fahren falls ihr zeit habt 
meiner liegt hier neben mir und kann nicht verbaut werden


----------



## heat (20. November 2009)

Der geht schon gut ab, hab eigentlich erwartet das der bissl bockiger ist. Okay, muss wie gesagt auch noch bissl Luft reinpumpen, der ist noch ein bisschen arg weich, hab auch nen Sag von locker 50% wenn nicht sogar mehr beim fahren. Werd da heute noch nen Bar reinpumpen. Viel kann ich noch nicht zu sagen, hab erst 2 Abfahrten gemacht. Aber von denen war ich gut überzeugt. Was halt in erster Linie bemerkbar ist, das das Heck halt schon schön leichter wird. Wiegt ja nix das Teil. Am Samstag/Sonntag Abend werd ich mehr sagen können. Da kommt dann der Härtetest in Wildbad!

Und ne Runde aufn Homeberg werd ich heute natürlich auch drehen!


----------



## retrospecs (20. November 2009)

ENDLICH!!!!

Mein neues Speilzeug ist da!! 






Heute Abend wird's direkt eingebaut. Leider ist das Bike vom WE noch total voller Schlamm... :-(


----------



## Ikonoklast (20. November 2009)

Aah, den will ich auch haben. Wird aber wohl erst Anfang nächstes Jahr, bis ich mir einen leisten kann


----------



## retrospecs (20. November 2009)

Hätte ich ihn nicht zum EK bekommen, wäre er mir auch zu teuer gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocoon4life (20. November 2009)

boa retro..
nicht schlecht 

in letzter zeit ist hier die "neue-dämpfer-welle" 
da hätte ich auch zu gern noch nen erfahrungsbericht im flatline..
vorher wars der 216er dhx 3?
das wird wohl jetzt ein machtunterschied sein


----------



## retrospecs (20. November 2009)

ja, noch (bis in ein paar minuten) war's ein 216er DHX 3.0 allerdings mit motopikan tuning. trotzdem denke ich, dass der unterschied enorm sein wird. vom federweg her ja sowieso, vom ansprechverhalten her denke ich aber auch.


----------



## cocoon4life (20. November 2009)

dann lass dein popometer mal fühlen, bin gespannt.

btw: wenn jemand noch nen 240er dämpfer fürs flatty brauch:
hab noch nen neuen roco tst R 2009/10 hier rumfliegen mit 400er feder.
preis per pn...


----------



## heat (21. November 2009)

hm wildbad geht nicht klar, die haben zu, bzw die Bergbahn fährt nich und der Shuttlebus vom Park ist kaputt. Also muss ich mir was neues hartes zum Testen überlegen!


----------



## retrospecs (21. November 2009)

Komisch. Ich denke Wildbad hat das ganze Jahr geöffnet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432991

Ich konnten den Double Barrel gestern noch nicht einbauen, da die Buchsen nicht sauber gedreht waren. Bei 3 von 4 Buchsen passte die Achse auf der einen Seite durch, aber nicht auf der anderen.  Hab's schon mit feilen versucht, aber ohne Erfolg. Ich fahr jetzt gleich bei einem Kollegen vorbei der eine Drehbank hat. Da bohr ich die Löcher einfach nach, dann sollte es passen. Ärgerlich!


----------



## cocoon4life (21. November 2009)

das ist ärgerlich...
aber hat der nich auf standart maß 1/2"? 
zur not hab ich auch noch vollachsen (neu) mit ausgleichshülsen...
kann man sich auch schnell zurechtfeilen/sägen.


----------



## DH-Man (21. November 2009)

Hallo Rocky Fahrer, brauche mal bitte Eure Hilfe .
Ein Flatline Kauf steht an aber ich bin 190 cm groß, welche Rahmengröße M oder L ?

Thanks


----------



## GM210 (21. November 2009)

Ich bin 1,94m und habe einen L Rahmen.





Vielleicht hilft Dir ja der Größenvergleich.

Hat ganz schön Überwindung gekostet dieses "super" Bild hier reinzustellen  aber wenns der Wahrheitsfindung dient.

Du sprichst doch vom 09er oder?

Ansonsten wie wärs denn mit dem 2010er Flatline? Schickes Teil!


----------



## Jako (21. November 2009)

......auf jede größe drauf setzen und das gefühl entscheiden lassen. ich bin 1,83 und L kam nicht in frage..... gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. November 2009)

Jako schrieb:


> ......auf jede größe drauf setzen und das gefühl entscheiden lassen.




je nach Körperbau ist das Unterschiedlich. Wie mein Ausbilder immer sagt:
Sitzrieße oder Sitzzwerg.


----------



## GM210 (21. November 2009)

Hey Hunter-dirt, wie siehts denn aus mit der neuen farbe für dein flatty? ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf das ergebnis.


----------



## Soulbrother (21. November 2009)

Noch ein Größenvergleich, bei 1,74m/Gr.M


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. November 2009)

GM210 schrieb:


> Hey Hunter-dirt, wie siehts denn aus mit der neuen farbe für dein flatty? ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf das ergebnis.



nenn mich doch bitte Matze =D
Noch ca. 1 1/2 Wochen dann hab ich mein Baby wieder 

@ Soul
wieso sieht der Rahmen bei dir so verdamt klein aus? Wenn ich mit meinen 1,82m drauf sitze sieht der fast zu groß aus


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. November 2009)

hi,
ich bin auch so 1.93 und fahre auch L
M wäre mir auf jeden Fall zu klein


----------



## heat (22. November 2009)

retrospecs schrieb:


> Komisch. Ich denke Wildbad hat das ganze Jahr geöffnet:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432991



Ist nur dieses Wochenende. Die Bergbahn ist in Revision/Reperatur und deren Shuttlebus hat scheinbar den Geist aufgegeben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrospecs (22. November 2009)

Ah ok, so ein oder zwei Besuche in wildbad sind diesen Winter bei uns eingeplant.


----------



## cocoon4life (22. November 2009)

ist er schon drin?


----------



## heat (22. November 2009)

retrospecs schrieb:


> Ah ok, so ein oder zwei Besuche in wildbad sind diesen Winter bei uns eingeplant.



Sagst bescheid wann, vll komm ich dann auch mit nen paar Leuten vorbei!


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (22. November 2009)

hey leute, welche rahmengröße würdet ihr bei 1,80 empfehlen? eher m oder eher l?


----------



## Jako (22. November 2009)

M


----------



## heat (22. November 2009)

M

Roco Air geht gut, gefällt mir. Wird weitergefahren!


----------



## abstrus (22. November 2009)

jo morgn Jungs, es ist ja ganz praktisch das ihr über Größen redet, hier mein Anliegen

ich hab Aussicht auf ein "angeblich" 10 Wochen altes Rocky Mountain Flatline Pro, Größe M..
Naja, mir wär L lieber gewesen, weil ich 1,95 groß bin.
Jetzt habe ich mir gerade die Geometrietabelle angesehen, so wie ich das sehe ist das Sitzrohr 43cm lang, das Oberrohr 58cm....
mein Dirtbike hatte ein 31cm Sitzrohr und ein 55cm Oberrohr......
sagen wirs mal so: ich mag es eher kleine Räder zu fahren, wenn dann schiebe ich oder fahre eben bergauf aus eigener Kraft, das ist kein Problem, nur kann ich überhaupt vernünftig damit 40minuten lang fahren ohne auf die dauer Knieschmerzen zu bekommen?
Bei einem 30er/40er Sattelrohr nätürlich.
Es wär ganz gut, wenn hier jemand etwas sagen kann, der sein Bike auch eine Nummer kleiner genommen hat
Danke im vorraus


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (22. November 2009)

thx

@ soulbrother : Sehr Sehr Schickes Flatline


----------



## Hunter-dirt (22. November 2009)

abstrus schrieb:


> jo morgn Jungs, es ist ja ganz praktisch das ihr über Größen redet, hier mein Anliegen
> 
> ich hab Aussicht auf ein "angeblich" 10 Wochen altes Rocky Mountain Flatline Pro, Größe M..
> Naja, mir wär L lieber gewesen, weil ich 1,95 groß bin.
> ...



du kannst kein dirtbikeframe mit einem dh/frframe vergleichen, da sind Welten dazwischen.  Such dir am besten den nächst gelegen Laden auf und setz dich mal auf eins drauf, dann weißte sicher mehr bescheid.


----------



## Ikonoklast (22. November 2009)

Na, das kann man doch schon etwas vergleichen. Ich hab zum Beispiel einen S frame, weil mir der Umstieg vom Dirtbike auf nen kleines Fully viel leichter fällt und ich deswegen besser mit klar komme, weil ich so gut wie jeden Tag auf meinem kleinen Dirtbike sitze. Mit nem großen Rahmen (bin am Rm7 18" gefahren), komme ich zwar auch zurecht, aber da dauert der Umstieg von einem Rad aufs andere immer so lange...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. November 2009)

dann werde ich wohl ein Sonderfall bleiben? Ich denke nicht...


----------



## Ikonoklast (23. November 2009)

Ne, eher ich...


----------



## abstrus (23. November 2009)

naja, ich hab leider kein aufgebautes Flatline in M in meiner Nähe, aber ich kann es noch aus Erfahrung mit einem Demo (bähh, Specialized) in M vergleichen, das sind auch 43cm beim Sitzrohr, nur das Oberrohr ist 60cm lang, was mir aber auch einigermaßen egal ist, ich hab immer Knieschoner, wodurch es mir egal ist, wenn ich an den Lenker stoße....
nun, das Specialized kam mir trotzdem sehr groß vor, dafür dass es nur M war.
Ich schau mal, wie es mit dem Käufer weitergeht und ich versuche andere Bikes mit einer ähnlichen Geometrie zu fahren, dann werde ich mich entscheiden...
Ikonolast, du bist auch über 1,90 oder? - kannst du was sagen, also z.B. beim fahren zum Spot


----------



## Ikonoklast (23. November 2009)

Ich fahr immer mit dem Auto zum Spot, muss dann aber noch ein Paar Km bergauf fahren. Das geht relativ angenehm. Mit einem größeren Rahmen wäre es natürlich besser bergauf, allerdings habe ich kein Problem mit, was vielleicht auch damit zusammenhängt, dass mein Rad sehr leicht ist und sehr leichte Laufräder hat, das tritt sich dann natürlich besser als ein schwerer Bock.
Ja ich bin 1,92 und komm damit zurecht. Wie gesagt fahr ich aber immer so kleine Räder und bin es daher gut gewöhnt und habe auch einen verspielten Fahrstil, zu dem solch ein kleines Rad besser passt. Die meisten anderen Leute in der Größe werden wohl eher ungut mit meinem Rad zurecht kommen. Bin noch nie mit den Knien am Lenker angestoßen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. November 2009)

Im Prinzip ist es so, dass jeder es selber wissen muss und es keine Möglichkeit gibt eine Größe xy mit der Größe S/M/L vom Rahmen zu vergleichen, da jeder Rider seine eigenen vorlieben hat. 

Drauf sitzen und ausprobieren! Wozu gibts die Testcenter von Bikeaction.


----------



## retrospecs (24. November 2009)

So, der Cane Creek Double Barrel ist endlich drin. War ein ganz schönes Stück Arbeit. Es passt jetzt super, man muss aber an der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme ein paar Anpassungen vornehmen. Da die Verbindung von Dämpfer zum Ausgleichsbehälter Dank den "Double Barrels" deutlich breiter ist als z.B. beim DHX muss an den beiden Buchsen an der Innenseite jeweils ca. 3mm weggefeilt oder geflext werden. Sonst stoßen die Buchsen an der Verbindung an und man bekommt Rahmen, Buchsen und Dämpferauge nicht in eine Reihe um die Achse durchzustecken.

Das Ding richtig einzustellen wird garantiert noch eine gute Zeit dauern. Da könnte man fast eine Doktorarbeit drüber schreiben. ;-) Ich habe jetzt erstmal eine 500er Feder mit einer Umdrehung Federvorspannung. So habe ich zunächst ca. 30% SAG. Sowohl Druck- als auch Zugstufe sind bei ca. 50%, Low- und Highspeed sind jeweils voll offen. Ich werde mich in den nächsten Wochen nach und nach rantasten bis ich das gewünschte Setup erreicht habe. Aber selbst mit diesem "provisorischen" Setup fühlt es sich schon gut an. Am Wochenende kommt dann der erste Einsatz im Gelände der wirklich zeigen wird wie es ist.

Fotos folgen morgen noch.


----------



## neikless (24. November 2009)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Bin noch nie mit den Knien am Lenker angestoßen


 kein Wunder , wenn man immer "nur" im NO-HANDER durch die Gegend fliegt


----------



## retrospecs (24. November 2009)

Jetzt gibt's auch Fotos vom Cane Creek Double Barrel im Flatline:

















Mehr Photos gibt's im Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/24052

einen ersten Fahrbericht gibt's leider erst Sonntagabend. Vorher ist leider keine Zeit zum Fahren...


----------



## neikless (24. November 2009)

sehr schön, viel besser als der neumodische Trend zu Luft !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judge96 (24. November 2009)

fedder dämpfer 
hat der auch n durchschlagschutz wie z.B. der dhx ???
wie siehts beim Flatty eigentlich mit bremseibflüssen aus ??


----------



## cocoon4life (24. November 2009)

google hilft dir.

natürlich hat der nen durchschlagschutz, hast du ne ahnung was das teil kostet und leistet?


----------



## retrospecs (24. November 2009)

Judge96 schrieb:


> fedder dämpfer
> hat der auch n durchschlagschutz wie z.B. der dhx ???



http://www.canecreek.com/flash.php?m=twintube
Noch irgendwelche Fragen...? 



Judge96 schrieb:


> wie siehts beim Flatty eigentlich mit bremseibflüssen aus ??



Es wäre schon sinnvoll etwas genauer zu beschreiben was Du wissen möchtest.


----------



## neikless (24. November 2009)

Judge96 schrieb:


> wie siehts beim Flatty eigentlich mit bremseibflüssen aus ??



JA , wenn man bremst wird es langsamer , oder bleibt sogar stehen ...
je nach Fingerkraft und Bremsanlage füher oder später.

Der Hinterbau verhärtet beim Bremsen sehr gering , falls du das meinst !


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. November 2009)

@retrospecs
geil, hätte nicht gedacht daser so gut rauskommt


----------



## abstrus (24. November 2009)

naja, es wÃ¼rde mit dem M Rahmen wohl einigermaÃen gehen, aber bevor ich  2000â¬ gegen ein Fahrrad tausche, mit dem ich nie richtig glÃ¼cklich werden wÃ¼rde - ich lass es lieber.
Lieber x.5 statt saint, wenn ich dann auch mit der Geo ganz zufrieden bin
trotzdem danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judge96 (24. November 2009)

ich hab halt auf der hp von cane creek bei adjustments nur die druckstufen und zugstufen gesehen


----------



## retrospecs (25. November 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> @retrospecs
> geil, hätte nicht gedacht daser so gut rauskommt



Ja, optisch finde ich es auch total super. Der Rahmen wird Anfang Januar noch Chromat gepulvert und poliert. Dann sollte er sogar noch besser zur Geltung kommen.

Ich bin aber viel mehr auf die Performance gespannt. Bisher konnte ich es noch nicht testen. Hatte leider keine Zeit.


----------



## swabian (25. November 2009)

Judge96 schrieb:


> ich hab halt auf der hp von cane creek bei adjustments nur die druckstufen und zugstufen gesehen



Jeder halbwegs anständige Dämpfer (Rocco, X-fusion, BOS, Manitou...) hat auf irgendeine Art und Weise einen sozusagen Durchschlagschutz!


----------



## neikless (25. November 2009)

AN-Durch-Schlag 
matt hört sich besser an als poliert !


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. November 2009)

Es ist wieder vollbracht!
Die erste Testfahrt im Wald gabs heute auch schon!
Die Fox geht echt gut und steht dem Flatline noch ein wenig besser. 
Mein Vorhaben, die Lücke zwischen RMX und Flatline größer zu machen, hat wohl auch geklappt. Mit dem flacheren Lenker fühlt sich das Flatline noch mehr nach einem DHler an.

Was jetzt noch geändert wird ist der Dämpfer und die Speichen vorne.
DHX5 anstatt dem Roco und schwarze Speichen anstatt den weißen.

Hier mal ein Vorabbild 





Ach ja..............ich weiß echt nicht wie ihr alle eure Bikes wiegt. Kann auch sein das der L Rahmen so viel schwerer ist.
Ich bin jetzt genau bei 20 Kg
Oder spinnt meine Waage??


----------



## Hunter-dirt (25. November 2009)

...liegt sicher an der Saint Kurbel 

bin ma gespannt wie sich das Flatline mitm DM Vorbau anfühlt, Weihnachten kann kommen 

achja wie lässt sichs DVD gucken?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. November 2009)

ich glaube nicht, da die nur so 5g schwerer sind als die RF Atlas FR


----------



## neikless (25. November 2009)

error


----------



## neikless (25. November 2009)

FAGLINE von Mrs. Freeride (siehe letzte seite )



Lücke größer ? mach die Lücke zwischen Fagline und RMX
doch lieber kleiner damit es besser wird  
nein, ich denke ich verstehe den Hintergrund , klare Grenzen zw.
mehr DHig und FRig ... oder einfach das Flatty so uninteressant machen das 
man sich leichter davon trennen kann ... alles spass  ! sieht super aus
und die playmobil fox steht ihm auch gut !


----------



## Hunter-dirt (25. November 2009)

is ja auch als Scherz gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (25. November 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> ...liegt sicher an der Saint Kurbel
> 
> bin ma gespannt wie sich das Flatline mitm DM Vorbau anfühlt, Weihnachten kann kommen
> 
> achja wie lässt sichs DVD gucken?



Fühlt sich gut an


----------



## heat (25. November 2009)

hmm, Ich dürfte mit meinem aufbau jetzt mittlwereile so um die 19KG sein. Kann die Tage nochmal nachwiegen!


----------



## Giuliano.B (26. November 2009)

Ich hab 19,6 um den Dreh glaube ich. Ich muss auch mal nachwiegen jetzt mit den Swampthings und dem anderen Vorbau. Am Sattel seh ich am meisten Potential im Moment. Nur bin ich pleite wie sau und das Element ist erstmal mit Sattel dran


----------



## Hunter-dirt (26. November 2009)

@Giuliano.B
A*S*H !!!


----------



## Jako (26. November 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Was jetzt noch geändert wird ist der Dämpfer und die Speichen vorne.
> DHX5 anstatt dem Roco und schwarze Speichen anstatt den weißen.
> 
> Ach ja..............ich weiß echt nicht wie ihr alle eure Bikes wiegt. Kann auch sein das der L Rahmen so viel schwerer ist.
> ...



hi, machst du das nur damit das fahrwerk kpl. von fox ist? oder erwartest du vom fox dämpfer ein anderes fahrverhalten?

nur mal zum vergleich - so wiegt meins 20,5 - jetzt habe ich eine leichtere kassette drauf und 2.5er MM GG und bin bei 19,9 kg angekommen (mit diabolus stütze, lenker und vorbau) ein slr hätte 100g weniger als der magma......    gruß jako


----------



## Sw!tch (26. November 2009)

@ Mr. Freeride: Felgen, Sattel, Kassette, Steuersatz, Bremsen. Zudem, wie schon gesagt, dein Rahmen in L, mit "doppelter" Lackierung.
 Der Roco ist auch schwer und die Federn von Marzocchi sind auch schwerer als z.b. Fox. Den Dämpfer aber einfach nur gegen einen DHX5 zu tauschen finde ich sinnlos... gibt so viele schöne Dämpfer inzwischen, siehe bei Retrospecs den Canecreek DB, Bos S**toy, Elka stage 5. Wenns Fox sein soll RC4


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. November 2009)

@ Sw!tch
wenn du mir den Cane Creek oder den RC4 bezahlst ja! Ist nicht ganz doppelte Lackierung 

@ Jako
ich mache es, weil mir das Geklapper des 09er Roco jetzt schon wieder super auf den Sack geht.


----------



## Soulbrother (26. November 2009)

...wenn dir der Kleine einen bezahlt,dann kannste meinen haben ...ich glaube den brauch ich eh nicht mehr.


----------



## Giuliano.B (26. November 2009)

Tada...











Und mal eins mit ganzen Radel drauf. Sattel wird wohl ein weißer SLR Carbonio ohne Loch.





Kann kaum die neue Saison erwarten. Hoffe ich bin bis dahin endlich wieder fit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (26. November 2009)

du bist sowas von fies !!! 

@ Sw!tch
Laut Soulbrother soll ja der Unterschied zwischen RC4 und DHX5 nich sehr groß sein. Warum sollte er keinen DHX5 kaufen wenn man ihn im Bikemarkt ziemlich billig bekommt. Ist aufjedenfall ein Kompromiss zum Roco.


----------



## Giuliano.B (26. November 2009)

Ich wollte dir nur ein wenig Vorfreude bereiten . Hast du den schon bestellt? Wenn ja, wo und welche Farbe? Angeblich kamen erstmal nur 10 in schwarz nach Deutschland. Hoffe du bekommst einen bei Zeiten. Was fährst du für´n Lenker?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (26. November 2009)

sehr sehr nett von dir . Ja ich weiß, BA hat aber anscheinend nachgeordert. Bestellt hab ich ihn bis jetzt noch nicht. Fahr zur Zeit den Sunline V1, bin aber am überlegen ob ich nich voll auf Race Face umrüste.


----------



## Sw!tch (26. November 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> @ Sw!tch
> Laut Soulbrother soll ja der Unterschied zwischen RC4 und DHX5 nich sehr groß sein. Warum sollte er keinen DHX5 kaufen wenn man ihn im Bikemarkt ziemlich billig bekommt. Ist aufjedenfall ein Kompromiss zum Roco.



Einfach damit das klackern nicht der einzige Grund für den Tausch ist. Hatte den Roco am Switch, wo er eine deutliche Verbesserung zum DHX war. Am RMX funktionniert er einfach komplett unauffällig.

Abgesehen davon: Ich habe geschrieben, "wenn" es Fox sein soll, dann (nur dann ) der RC4, aber ich denke einfach, dass die 3 anderen eine Liga höher spielen. Und das ist schließlich Niko's Ziel, das Flatline auf Race zu trimmen! It's all about Performance


----------



## Hunter-dirt (26. November 2009)

ob man das Flatline komplett auf Race trimmen kann sehe ich ein wenig hoch angesetzt. Klar... laut Fox soll die Low- und Highspeed Sache verbessert worden sein gegenüber dem DHX5 aber dafür spricht auch der Preis. Und ob man das wirklich dann haben muss is die andere Frage.

PS: wenn ich das Geld dazu hätte, würde ich klar zunem RC4rer langen.


----------



## GM210 (26. November 2009)

ich würde eher einen günstigen dhx5 kaufen und dann die shims und das öl anpassen. aber das muss wie so oft jeder selber wissen. der double barrel hat es mir auch angetan.allerdings ist er mir zu teuer.
ich bin bisher auch mit dem standard dhx5 im flatline zufrieden auch wenn ich da noch grosses tuningpotential sehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (26. November 2009)

finde auch das man mitm dhx5 viel mehr tunen kann...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. November 2009)

hier noch mal ein besseres Bild


----------



## GM210 (26. November 2009)

top

war die 888 nicht mehr zu retten?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. November 2009)

doch, doch! Mit der ist alles wieder in Ordnung. Hat sich wohl was in den Brücken verschoben oder so. Jetzt läuft sie wieder 1 a. Mich hat nur meine Fox 36 und die Fox 40 im Trek so irre überzeugt.


----------



## rumpf (28. November 2009)

Hallo
Da ja alle ziemlich viel mit Dämpfern rumprobieren.Hat schon jemand nen Evolver in`s Flatline verpflanzt? Passt der da rein (Wegen dem Ventiel das schaut irgendwie weit raus) und wenn ja wie fährt er sich

Gruß Andi


----------



## cocoon4life (28. November 2009)

ich wüsste jetzt keinen.

hast du den dämpfer schon? ich hab ihn einmal (isx-6) im canyon torque von nem kumpel getestet, auch mit vernünftigem grundsetup und irgendwie wollte mir das teil nicht gefallen, wenn man ihn soft eingestellt hat das der sag passte tauchte er ab und wenn mans etwas straffer gemacht hat dann wurd die ganze sache gleich schön unsensibel.
also von der feinfühligkeit finde ich den ne ganze ecke schwächer als den roco, abstimmbar sollte er aber durch die vielen paramter ganz gut sein.
probier dein glück


----------



## rumpf (29. November 2009)

Ne hab ihn noch nicht .Weiß auch nicht ob ich luft fahren will hab nur gedacht das er von den einstellmöglichkeiten recht perfekt für`s Flatline sein sollte

Gruß Andi


----------



## cocoon4life (29. November 2009)

also einen durchschlagschutz (finde ich beim downhiller am wichtigsten, natürlich neben der zugstufe, ohne geht garnichts) hat ja fast jeder neue downhilldämpfer.
am isx 6 sind halt die getrennt einstellbaren druckstufen von vorteil.
das haben aber andere dämpfer auch...
nicht alle, aber viele, zb dhx 5 (wenn man das bottom out nun als highspeeddruckstufe ansieht, ist ja ein ähnlicher effekt), vivid (dropstops für das ende des federwegs), elka stage 5, bos stoy, ccdb, revox..
alles super dämpfer mit denen man nichts falsch machen kann.
beim hohen rahmen gewicht des flatlines kommt ein luftdämpfer natürlich extrem entgegen.
ich wäre auch nicht unter 17kg gekommen hätte ich den roco air wc nicht gekauft. 
ich für mich persönlich habe festgestellt das das flatline sehr "sparsam" mit dem federweg umgeht und sich recht agil verhält wenn man einen nicht ganz so extremen sag fährt... (logisch)
dadurch nutzt der hinterbau wirklich nur den federweg der gerade nötig ist ohne störrisch oder unruhig zu wirken.
außerdem säuft es dann bei fehlender lowspeeddruckstufe in kurven nicht so fies weg (was ja durch das hohe gesamtgewicht dann echt nicht mehr schön wäre)..
eine einstellbare lowspeeddruckstufe könnte dem natürlich sehr schön entgegenwirken, auch mit größerem sag. das ist dann aber pure geschmackssache.
fährst du denn das flatty schon oder überlegst du dir eins zu holen und dann nen anderen dämpfer reinzuhauen?
@ ebay oder im bikemarkt gehen 240er dhx 5 im guten zustand oftmals für gute 200euro raus, das ist finde ich ein sehr gutes angebot.
grüße


----------



## rumpf (30. November 2009)

Ne ich fahr`s jetzt schon seit August.Hat überlegt (wenn überhaupt) mir`n Dämpfer mit 222 Ebl zu holen und dann auch gleich Luft sollt eigentlich für alles was ich damit hauptsächlich mache voll ausreichen und einmal im Jahr für PDS kann ich ja den alten wieder reinbasteln.
Bin das Flatline 2mal mit meinem alten Dhx 5 und 216 Ebl gefahren und fand (frag mich nicht wieso) das es irgendwie agiler war ,ohne jetzt bewusst die Tretlagerhöhe oder die veränderung am Lenkwinkel zu spüren


----------



## cocoon4life (30. November 2009)

ah okay...
also lenkwinkel/tretlager höhe ändert sich nur wenn du zb den 216er (der ja von hinten nach vorn gesehen ins erste loch muss) ins mittlere oder rechte steckst, bei den anderen längen verhälts sich genauso.
genau dafür sind die verschiedenen aufnahmen da, damit du weniger bzw mehr federweg hast aber immer die gleiche geometrie.
mag sein das du evtl ne etwas straffere feder oder setup fuhrst?
der verkürzte federweg auf 185mm machts natürlich auch etwas agiler.
ich denke auch in PDS sollte der luftdämpfer nicht groß überfordert sein.

ich hab immer viel kram hier rumliegen, durch zufall sogar noch nen nagelneuen 222er marzocchi roco air wc, passt genau? wollte auch kein vermögen...
bei interesse ne PN, damit wollen wir ja nicht den fred vollspammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwwq20091 (30. November 2009)

Meins !!! Das alles bleibt so!!! auser gabell!!!


----------



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

